# Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net



## Luzy (9 Oktober 2007)

*Hallo an alle "neuen Betroffenen von nachbarschaft24 ",

vermutlich habt ihr - wie tausende andere Internetnutzer auch - eine Rechnung, eine Mahnung, oder den Brief eines Inkassobüros erhalten, weil ihr angeblich auf der Seite nachbarschaft24 einen Vertrag geschlossen habt. 

Hier für euch die wichtigsten Tipps - bitte in dieser Reihenfolge abarbeiten:
1. Ganz wichtig: Keine Panik, keine Sorge - und ja nicht einschüchtern lassen. 
2. Hier nachlesen, was man zum Thema wissen muss - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. Diese allgemeinen Hinweise ansehen und -hören - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
4. Die letzten zwei Seiten dieses Threads zum Thema lesen.
5. Feststellen, dass eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen sein dürften.
6. Falls doch: Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Nach dem Lesen der Infos sollten alle Unsicherheiten verflogen sein. Wenn nicht, bitte noch ein zweites Mal die Infos lesen, sehen und begreifen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens*
____________________________________________________________________________________

Hi,
na toll.. nun ist es auch mir passiert. Ich habe von couponpilot eine Mail bekommen, dass sich jemand nach mir erkundigt hätte. Neugierig wie ich von Natur aus bin, habe ich den Link angeklickt und bin dann auf o.g. Seite gelandet. Ich habe ich dann rechts meine richtige Straße, Hausnummer, Geb-Datum und Mailadresse eingegeben und (zu schnell) die Agb akzeptiert. Leider hat er die Abfrage ohne das Häkchen nicht ausgeführt. Was anderes bot die Seite nicht an. Da hätte es mir natürlich schon dämmern müssen, dass jemand meine Daten will.

Das Ganze sah jedoch sehr harmlos aus. Ich erhielt dann die Meldung, dass sich 24 Personen in meiner Nähe aufhalten. Danach öffnete sich eine neue Maske, in der ich einen Namen eingeben konnte, es wurde nicht explizit nach meinem Namen gefragt, sondern "Geben Sie jetzt einen Namen ein o.s.ä.). Immer noch von der Idee getrieben, wer da nach mir sucht (Schulfreundin oder sonstwer) gab ich meinen Namen ein- ich Blödfrau. 
Tja, das war es ja dann wohl. Erst dann kam ich auf die Idee, die Agb genau zu lesen. Da steht was von 9 Euro im Monat, auf ein Jahr begrenzt und halbjährlich im Voraus zu zahlen. Und natürlich auch ein Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen, was aber erlischt, wenn man den Dienst vorher nutzt. Der Betreiber sitzt in der Schweiz und in Dubai, ist der gleiche wie bei "Führerscheintest, Lebenscheck" etc.  Scheinbar ist die Seite von meinnachbar.net komplett kopiert worden, diese ist genau gleich im Design, sogar die Agb - nur die sind kostenlos. 
Im Übrigen steht schon auf der Startseite, dass der Dienst nach 14 Tagen Testzeit 9 Euro im Monat kostet. Die Seite ist sehr neu, zahlreiche Firmenprofile nennen den 6.9.2007 als Datum des Eintrages. 

Ja, teert und federt mich, ich weiß... :wall:
Was nun tun? Sofort Einschreiben mit Widerruf oder abwarten und nicht reagieren? Schließlich würde ich ja mit einem Einschreiben meine Daten komplett bestätigen. Ein Anmeldeformular habe ich in dem Sinne nicht ausgefüllt. Es waren zwei voneinander getrennte Vorgänge und ähnelten in der Abfrageform der Suche nach einer Telefonnummer.

*
Achtung: Wir zeigen, was überraschte Empfänger von Rechnungen und Mahnungen für nachbarschaft24 tun können. Einfach hier auf die Schrift klicken! Gruß, die Forenleitung*


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW:  Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> Der Betreiber sitzt in der Schweiz und in Dubai, ist der gleiche wie bei "Führerscheintest, Lebenscheck" etc. .


Wie  du schon selbst rausgekriegt hast, handelt es sich um exakt dieselbe Masche wie in fast 
allen Threads hier im Forum Allgemeines. Daher gilt alles, was dort besprochen wurde/wird  auch hier. 
 Die Namen sind ohnehin Schall und Rauch.


----------



## Fipps (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW:  Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wer seine Preise versteckt, braucht sich nicht zu wundern, daß nachher keiner zahlt und sich auch niemand einschüchtern läßt. Wer seine Preise deutlich hinschreibt, hat nachher auch Nutzer, die zahlen.


----------



## KIMI30 (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW:  Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Mir ist leider auch das gleiche passiert wie Luzy. War halt auch neugierig und hab meine Adresse und meine Email-Adresse angegeben, weil ich auch sehen wollte, wer angeblich nach mir gesucht hat. Manchmal ist man auch einfach zu blöd! :wall: Bekam auch eine Mail, dass die meine Anmeldung bei nachbarschaft24.net erfolgreich war, die mir jetzt ein Profil erstellen wollen und einen Link gegeben, damit ich meine Daten vervollständigen. Ich bin natürlich nicht auf den Link gegangen, um die Daten zu vervollständigen. Sondern wollte stattdessen an die angegebene Email-Adresse einen Widerruf schicken. Die Email konnte jedoch nicht zugestellt werden. 
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, was ich jetzt machen soll? Einfach abwarten oder lieber an die Adresse in Dubai einen schriftlichen Widerruf schicken (falls das überhaupt Sinn macht)?
Schon mal jetzt danke für Eure Tipps!


----------



## sascha (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW:  Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KIMI30 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, was ich jetzt machen soll?



Ja. Lies hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Feuer_Frei (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW:  Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

MIr gehts genau so wie KIMI30 .. Ich hab auch mal aus neugier reingegeben und nun steh ich da will des ganze per e-mail kündigen und nun kann ich aber keine mail wegschicken !!!!! Ich hab auch noch nicht den Link in der e-mail angeklickt !!!!! hab ich zum glück diese forum hier vorher per zufall noch gesehen !! 

Wie soll man sich jetzt am besten verhalten !! bin seit 12.10.07 da eingetragen (sagt zumindest die e-mail) 

und dann gibts da noch was .. hab ausversehen das falsche geburtsjahr eingegeben .. ist das gut oder schelcht für mich ??  

danke im vorraus für eure tipps


----------



## KIMI30 (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW:  Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Nochmal ich: nachdem ich hier nochmal verschiedene Threads durchgelesen habe, bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, erstmal nichts weiter zu unternehmen und abzuwarten. Mal sehen, ob ich dann überhaupt eine Rechnung von denen bekomme. Wenn ja, werd ich nicht zahlen. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen haben!


----------



## jupp11 (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW:  Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KIMI30 schrieb:


> Nochmal ich: nachdem ich hier nochmal verschiedene Threads durchgelesen habe, bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, erstmal nichts weiter zu unternehmen und abzuwarten.


http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/5/0,3672,7104261,00.html


> Drohungen mit Inkassogesellschaften und Anzeigen könne man anschließend gelassen entgegensehen. Ernst nehmen müssen man jedoch den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, weiß K.  *Der aber komme äußerst selten*. "Die Abzocker haben nämlich kein Interesse daran, ihre Praktiken von einem Gericht bewerten zu lassen."


Selbst ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid braucht nicht aus der Ruhe zu bringen. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden,  ist bedeutend wahrscheinlicher, 
als dass die Knaben vor Gericht ziehen.


----------



## KIMI30 (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW:  Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/5/0,3672,7104261,00.html



Hab den von dir angegebenen Link mal ein bisschen durchforstet. Danke dafür. Hab da allerdings noch eine Frage dazu. Und schon mal entschuldigung, dass ich heute hier so nerve. 
Irgendwo stand da, dass man am besten zumindest einmal schriftlich antworten soll (mit Verweis auf Musterbrief von Verbraucherzentrale). Hab das jedoch so verstanden, dass das erst nach Zusendung der Rechnung erfolgen sollte. Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Und kann ich mir somit weiterhin den Brief nach Dubai sparen? 
Und nochmals danke für eure zahlreichen Hinweise! Ist ein tolles Forum!


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW:  Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KIMI30 schrieb:


> Hab das jedoch so verstanden, dass das erst nach Zusendung der Rechnung erfolgen sollte.


Ja richtig verstanden.


----------



## Luzy (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW:  Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Ja richtig verstanden.



Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## samspam (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW:  Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

der preis dort ist aber sehr gut versteckt, die ham sich wirklich alle mühe gegeben;

Baniyas Road , Twin Towers Rm 217 is sicher die herrentoilette dort :-p


----------



## Fipps (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW:  Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ samspam: Du schuldest mir einen neuen Monitor, das Glas ist zersprungen, das Insekt krabbelt immer noch rum...


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW:  Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

auch im Nachbarforum eine  Warnung 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=127266#post127266


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW:  Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Dort ist der Thread geschlossen. Ob die Probleme mit Claqueuren hatten?


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



samspam schrieb:


> der preis dort ist aber sehr gut versteckt, die ham sich wirklich alle mühe gegeben;
> Baniyas Road , Twin Towers Rm 217 is sicher die herrentoilette dort :-p


Nein! Fragt doch einfach mal dort nach, was die Leute dort von den Machenschaften der Firma halten.
http://www.rakbc.com/10010.html
Vielleicht fragt ihr ganz harmlos, wieso man die Firma hier nicht finden kann
http://ras-al-khaima.uaeincorp.com/

wer viel Zeit hat, könnte auch dort mal rumstöbern, ob er was Interessantes findet.


----------



## samspam (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

wollte eben grad wissen wieviele mitglieder in meiner nachbarschaft eingetragen sind, unter der selben postleitzahl waren es erst 31, dann 13, kurz darauf waren es 38 und wieder einen augenblick später waren es nur noch 5;

ich glaube meinen 14tägigen *kostenlos!*testzugang werde ich widerrufen :-p

ich habe auch widerrufen, allerdings keine! bestätigung bekommen, bei den angegebenen emailadressen kam lediglich dieser "MAILER-DAEMON"-quatsch, was ja bei unseren abzockern in letzter zeit ein sehr beliebter trick ist, um sich vor lästigen widerrufen zu schützen;

nun hab ich aber an [email protected] meinen dritten widerruf geschickt, der wurde aber nicht bestätigt, ist offenbar aber angekommen;


keine ahnung was "sicherheitgehtvor" hier uns erzählen will, aber er wird schon seine gründe haben


----------



## angelika (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

den widerruf kannst du dir sparen - alle mails kommen zurück, sowohl bei [email protected] wie auch bei [email protected].
der thread bei antispam funktioniert noch:
http:/www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=127266&postcount=34
außerdem gibt es ein weiteres forum, in dem auch antworten zu diesem thema gegeben werden:
www.gti-verbraucherschutz-forum.de
je mehr über diesen mist veröffentlicht und aufgeklärt wird, um so besser.


----------



## dieter_w (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



samspam schrieb:


> Baniyas Road , Twin Towers Rm 217 is sicher die herrentoilette dort :-p


Das Büro ist offensichtlich ganz neu, die haben noch nicht mal einen Telefonanschluss dort. Zumindest steht nix davon im knappen Impressum.
Oder die Liechtensteiner Telefonfirma gibt denen keine neuen Nummer 'raus?

Aber die Sache ist seriöser als bei Fabrikeinkauf: 


> Selbstverständlich werden diese Daten nach strengen Richtlinien von dem unbefugten Zugriff Dritter geschützt.



@ samspam:

In den AGB findest du nix mehr über deine kostenlosen Schnupperwochen


----------



## angelika (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

bei antispam kann man info über den domaininhaber erhalten- habe eine frage an truelife gesandt, wenn ich seine antwort habe, melde ich mich hier wieder. grundsatz ist aber wohl: keine kostenangabe auf startseite: pech für nachbarschaft24.net, denn das muss sein.
wenn per post nachricht kommt, kann man immer widerrufen. wären aber für mich 55 cent zuviel!


----------



## Luzy (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



angelika schrieb:


> bei antispam kann man info über den domaininhaber erhalten- habe eine frage an truelife gesandt, wenn ich seine antwort habe, melde ich mich hier wieder. grundsatz ist aber wohl: keine kostenangabe auf startseite: pech für nachbarschaft24.net, denn das muss sein.
> wenn per post nachricht kommt, kann man immer widerrufen. wären aber für mich 55 cent zuviel!




Auf der Startseite steht: Lerne nette Menschen kennen, melde dich jetzt an und teste unsere Community vierzehn Tage kostenlos. *Danach fällt ein 9 Euro Monatsbeitrag an*, welcher dich berechtigt, zwei Jahre unser Netzwerk zu nutzen. Erfahre jetzt, was in deiner Nachbarschaft passiert.


----------



## angelika (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

das mit den 9 euro habe ich definitiv übersehen, du hast recht! nur habe ich dann sofort versucht, zu widerrufen, ging aber nicht, die mails kamen alle zurück.
werde auf die schriftliche mitteilung warten und dann wohl widerrufen müssen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Das Büro ist offensichtlich ganz neu, die haben noch nicht mal einen Telefonanschluss dort.


Quatsch. Das Büro ist sicher hochmodern. Schaut mal, wer hinter dem Businesscenter steckt.


> RAK Businessmen Center, *an entity managed by the RAK Free Trade Zone Authority*, is specialized in providing first-hand professional services to newly established companies within the U.A.E.


http://www.rakftz.com/en/rakftz.php?id=1


> H.H. Sheikh F* B* S* A* Q*
> Chairman


Die Interserv ist dort auch höchst offiziell zu finden.
http://www.rakftz.com/en/clients_details.php?id=2957

Beschwert Euch doch alle mal beim Hochehrwürdigen Scheich - ich mein das ernst !
http://www.rakftz.com/en/contact_us.php


----------



## Luzy (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich schlage mich immer noch damit herum, ob es nicht besser ist, innerhalb der Frist per Einschreiben zu widerrufen. Bei mir stand da noch ne Schweizer Adresse.
"Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:
Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europe:
Servicecenter/myneighbour
Via Vorame 98
6612 Ascona
Schweiz 

Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt, wenn wir mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit Ihrer ausdrücklichen Zustimmung vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen haben.
Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt auch, wenn Sie die Ausführung der Leistung selbst veranlasst haben. Sie veranlassen die Ausführung der Dienstleistung, wenn Sie sich die von uns bereitgestellten Leistungen herunterladen. Ferner veranlassen Sie die Ausführung der Dienstleistung durch Übermittlung von Informationen, die zur Ausführung der Dienstleistung benötigt werden. *Nicht darunter fallen Informationen, die für den Vertragsschluss benötigt werden.*"


----------



## angelika (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ein user hat unter _nicht reingefallen_ seinen widerruf an [email protected] gesandt, die mail ist nicht zurückgekommen, habe gleiches eben auch gemacht - scheint angekommen zu sein, hoffe jetzt auf bestätigung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Getting MX record for nachbarschaft24.com (from local DNS server, may be cached)... Got it!
Host    Preference    IP(s) [Country]
mail.nachbarschaft24.com.    10    80.86.200.246 [CH] [wie condome.tv, wie xentria.de - aber das wissen wir ja schon]

[netname: CH-NEXLINK-NET3
descr: green.ch AG, Brugg, Switzerland]


Trying to connect to all mailservers: mail.nachbarschaft24.com. - 80.86.200.246 [Successful connect: Got a good response [250 Ok]] (took 1.657 seconds)

NOTE: This tool does NOT attempt to determine if an E-mail address exists!


----------



## sascha (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



angelika schrieb:


> ein user hat unter _nicht reingefallen_ seinen widerruf an [email protected] gesandt, die mail ist nicht zurückgekommen, habe gleiches eben auch gemacht - scheint angekommen zu sein, hoffe jetzt auf bestätigung.



Bitte melde dich hier, wenn das Ergebnis deines Widerspruchs da ist. Ich könnte fast wetten (Glaskugel an), dass man einen Grund finden wird, deinen Widerspruch/deine Kündigung nicht zu akzeptieren


----------



## Luzy (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Bitte melde dich hier, wenn das Ergebnis deines Widerspruchs da ist. Ich könnte fast wetten (Glaskugel an), dass man einen Grund finden wird, deinen Widerspruch/deine Kündigung nicht zu akzeptieren


Aus welchem Grund? Das Widerspruchsrecht ist lt. deren eigenen Bedingungen nicht vorzeitig erloschen, wenn man nur seine eigenen Daten eingegeben hat.


----------



## samspam (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ja die einzige adresse, wo der widderuf nicht als MAILER-DAEMON-quatsch zurückkommt ist [email protected], bestätigt wird er allerdings nicht, was auch egal ist, aktzeptieren werden sie den widerruf auf keinen fall, darauf wette ich, sollte euch aber keine kopfzerbrechen machen , genauso sinnlos ist es, denen briefe (mit briefmarken) zu schicken, da wäre es sinnvoller das geld für porto an eine hilfsorginastion zu spenden (ganz im ernst)

es ist ein neuer trick emailadressen anzugeben, wo jede mail als MAILER-DAEMON zurückkommt, genausowenig werden eingeschriebene briefe angenommen, wo den auch, in dubai auf einer herrentoilette?

mein rat: schreibt einen widerruf an die angegebenn emailadresse, in diesem fall eben [email protected] und fertig, egal ob ihr diesen MAILER-DAEMON-quatsch bekommt;

speichert alles, macht screenshots, ladet die seiten runter, so wie sie zum jetzigen zeitpunkt online sind (wichtig ist immer: beweise sichern);

also mehr könnt ihr für solche herrschaften nicht tun und das wissen die auch


----------



## sascha (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund?



Weil das zum Geschäftsmodell gehört.


----------



## dieter_w (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die Interserv ist dort auch höchst offiziell zu finden.


Na, aber die haben aber wenigstens schon eine Liechtensteiner Telefonnummer ...

h**p://impressum.interserv-international.com/

und folgende sind aus dem gleichen Rufnummernblock:

h**p://www.effili.com/index.php?seite=9


----------



## dieter_w (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Quatsch. Das Büro ist sicher hochmodern.


Was ich mir aber überhaupt nicht vorstellen kann, wie das in diesem BusinessCenter mit den Briefkästen geregelt ist. 
In diesem Komplex sind immerhin 3390 Firmen eingemietet. 

Also: Besser keine Widerrufs-Briefe nach Dubai schicken.


----------



## sascha (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Was ich mir aber überhaupt nicht vorstellen kann, wie das in diesem BusinessCenter mit den Briefkästen geregelt ist.



Der Hausmeister kommt einmal die Woche und wirft die Briefe in den Müll?


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Der Hausmeister kommt einmal die Woche und wirft die Briefe in den Müll?


Da braucht der mehr als einen Tag. Ich denke eher, die werden direkt beim Einwerfen gehäckselt und verpackt.


----------



## technofreak (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Was ich mir aber überhaupt nicht vorstellen kann, wie das in diesem BusinessCenter mit den Briefkästen geregelt ist.
> In diesem Komplex sind immerhin 3390 Firmen eingemietet.


Ist doch nichts  besonderes. Die Londoner "Universaladresse"  beherbergt noch weitaus mehr Unternehmen.


----------



## muaha (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hey
ich bin leider auch drauf reingefallen.
und widerrufen kann ich aus den o.g. gründen auch nicht.
allerdings meine ich, dass bei meiner anmeldung (9.10.) noch nichts von einem kostenpflichtigen dienst stand, kanns aber leider nicht beweisen.

also außer warten kann man nichts machen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Ich könnte fast wetten (Glaskugel an), dass man einen Grund finden wird, deinen Widerspruch/deine Kündigung nicht zu akzeptieren


Antworten (eines anderen Anbieters):
"Leider ist die Übermittlung Ihrer Mail nicht vollständig. Wir bitten um erneute Übermittlung der Mail."
Nach erneuter Übermittlung dann:
"Leider ist auch Ihre neue Mail nicht vollständig übermittelt worden, sodass eine Bearbeitung nicht möglich ist. Bitte senden Sie uns Ihre Mail erneut oder übermitteln uns Ihr Schreiben postalisch."

Mit diesen Mätzchen kann man schon mal alles einige Tage verzögern


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hier sind noch Kontaktadressen. Vielleicht geht googlemail.


----------



## sascha (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Hier sind noch Kontaktadressen. Vielleicht geht googlemail.



Irgendwie muss "_Peter Smith_" ja erreichbar sein


----------



## jupp11 (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



muaha schrieb:


> allerdings meine ich, dass bei meiner anmeldung (9.10.) noch nichts von einem kostenpflichtigen dienst stand, kanns aber leider nicht beweisen.


Wieso mußt du das beweisen? Wer Geld haben, will muß beweisen nicht umgekehrt.


muaha schrieb:


> also außer warten kann man nichts machen?


Die Meinungen der Gelehrten, ob ignorieren oder sinnlose Zustellversuche durchzuziehen, gehen auseinander. Persönlich  halte ich das  für Beruhigungstaktik, die das Gefühl vermitteln soll, das Menschenmögliche  getan zu haben.


----------



## angelika (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

mail an ******@googlemail.com ist auch nicht zurückgekommen....

_mailadresse gelöscht modaction _


----------



## jupp11 (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



angelika schrieb:


> mail an *******@googlemail.com ist auch nicht zurückgekommen....



und, was soll das beweisen? Wenn du mal ein bißchen über den Zaun schaust, sprich in den 
 anderen Threads hier im Forum Allgemeines liest, müßtest du schlagartig erkennen, dass diese
 Masche des Ignorierens  von Widersprüchen  bzw sich Totstellens  seit ca zwei Jahren in 
exakt derselben Weise durchgezogen wird. Mehr als dümmliche Mahn und  Drohmails/Briefe
 ist dabei noch nie rausgekommen.


----------



## aida2007 (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe soeben eine Antwort meines Widerrufs erhalten :



> Re: [Ticket#20071015xxx] Widerruf
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> ...



Die Mail hatte ich an [email protected] geschrieben.

Ich hoffe damit ist die Angelegenheit erledigt. Es muss trotzdem weiter darauf hingewiesen werden.

Danke für Infos!


----------



## muaha (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hi

ich habe genau die gleiche antwort erhalten.
die abesende-email ist wieder [email protected],
auf die man ja nicht antworten konnte.
es wäre schön, wenn es damit gegessen wäre.


----------



## jupp11 (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



muaha schrieb:


> es wäre schön, wenn es damit gegessen wäre.


Wünsche es euch, die Erfahrung aus den anderen Threads zeigt leider, dass oft  nach einigen Wochen  das "Spiel" von vorne  beginnt, was aber nur beweist, das man nichts rechtliches in der Hand hat, sondern nur erneut versucht abzufischen. Daher der Rat, sich nicht verunsichern lassen, wenn erneut Post eintrudeln sollte.


----------



## Tomate007 (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Auch ich bin reingefallen, aber auch ich bin sofort am gleichen Tage nach der Mitteilung: " Ihre Angaben werden geprüft und sie werden Freigeschaltet" stutzig geworden und bin die AGB's durchsuchen gegangen... und siehe da ich bin fündig geworden.

Also habe ich sofort einen Widerruf an die DORT angegebene E-Mailadresse geschickt. [email protected][B].COM[/B] gaaaanz wichtig... das .COM, denn .net (womit die alle emails versenden funktioniert ja nicht). Habe auch sofort die Bestätigung am 12.10.2007 erhalten:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden diese natürlich berücksichtigen.
> Bedenken Sie aber, dass Ihnen interessante Kontakte entgehen.
> Sollten Sie sich umentscheiden, melden Sie sich bitte wieder bei uns, dannwerden wir Ihren Account wieder reaktivieren.
> ...


Also hab ich mir gedacht, super... gerade nochmal Glück gehabt... doch dann kommt gestern am 14.10.2007 (2 tage nach meinem Widerruf) die Bestätigungsmail meiner Freischaltung.

Also ich mich heute um 8:44 Uhr hingesetzt nochmal geschrieben:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> wie bereits unten in der History zu lesen ist habe ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht und möchte den Vertrag mit Ihnen widerrufen. Dazu habe ich, auch unten zu lesen, eine Bestätigung bekommen.
> 
> ...


Und siehe da, es kommt um 10:56 Uhr nochmal GENAU die gleiche Widerrufsbestätigung wie davor... nun hoffe ich erstmal das dass Thema für mich durch ist und ich nichts mehr von denen höre.

Also jeder der Probleme mit dennen hat, eine E-Mail an



> [email protected]
> Betreff: Widerruf
> Inhalt: Hiermit widerrufe ich inerhalb der angegebenen Frist meinen Vertragsabschluss mit Ihnen. Ich bitte um Löschung meiner Daten und um eine Bestätigung dieses Widerrufs.
> 
> ...



Dieses schreiben habe ich von der E-Mailadresse aus geschickt mit der ich mich bei denen auch angemeldet habe und darauf haben die auch reagiert.

Ich hoffe ich konnte was dazu beitragen das andere Leute nicht auf die reinfallen...

Denn selbst ich bin reingefallen und bin :wall: Fachinformatiker und müsste sowas eigentlich sofort erkennen....

MFG
Andre


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Na, aber die haben aber wenigstens schon eine Liechtensteiner Telefonnummer ...
> 
> h**p://impressum.interserv-international.com/
> 
> ...


und? schon beschwert?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=206492&highlight=telco#post206492

Beschwerdegrund ist das, was Du dafür hältst. Telco AG hat eine charmante Dame für solche Anfragen bereit - ohne serbischen Akzent übrigens 

wegen der hier genannten 662-Nummern muss ich mal nachlesen.
Kannst Du aber freilich auch selbst machen
http://www.llv.li/amtsstellen/llv-ak-nummerierung.htm
(sich dort über liechtensteinische Nummern zu beschweren, macht auch Sinn... Nicht nur in 2005 war das aktuell - damals übrigens genau der Rufnummernblock 663  Es gab auch später immer wieder Presseartikel dazu, die habe ich aber im Moment nicht zur Hand)

lesezeichen00423

Zugeteilte Nummern im Mobilnetz für internationale Dienste
Inhaber Nummernbereich
First Mobile AG +423 662'000‘000 - 662'099‘999
EMC AG +423 662'200‘000 - 662'299‘999
LTN Liechtenstein TeleNet AG +423 662'500‘000 - 662'599‘999
TelCo AG +423 662'600‘000 - 662'699‘999
TelCo AG +423 662'700‘000 - 662'799‘999
TelCo AG +423 662'800‘000 - 662'899‘999
*TelCo AG +423 662'900‘000 - 662'999‘999*
United Mobile Liechtenstein AG +423 663'000‘000 - 663'099‘999
United Mobile Liechtenstein AG +423 663'100‘000 - 663'199‘999
United Mobile Liechtenstein AG +423 663'200‘000 - 663'299‘999
United Mobile Liechtenstein AG +423 663'300‘000 - 663'399‘999
LTN Liechtenstein TeleNet AG +423 663'600‘000 - 663'699‘999
TelCo AG +423 663'700‘000 - 663'799‘999
EMC AG +423 663'800‘000 - 663'899‘999
TelCo AG +423 663'900‘000 - 663'999‘999

also auch Telco AG - alles andere hätte mich auch gewundert


----------



## KIMI30 (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Nach dem ich gestern noch die diversen Email-Adressen von nachbarschaft24 durchprobiert habe, um noch einen Widerruf abzuschicken, der nicht mit dieser tollen MAILER-DAEMON Meldung zurückkommt, ist wohl einer angekommen, denn als ich meine Mailbox vorhin durchgestöbert habe, lag tatsächlich eine "Art" Bestätigung des Widerrufs erhalten. Der ist auch so, wie hier von anderen eingestellt. Ich hoffe mal, damit wird sich das erledigt haben für mich.


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Aus dem Juraforum: internet vertrag mitgliedschaft - keine kündigung möglich - was nun ?

Die Antwort dort ist lesenswert.


----------



## Luzy (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Auch ich habe tatsächlich eine Antwort erhalten. Hier der gekürzte Header, wer sich für den vollständigen interessiert, sende ich gern eine PN.



> CC: <*[email protected]*>, 	<*[email protected]*>
> Subject: Re: [Ticket#xxxxxxx] nachbarschaft24.com
> Message-ID: <[email protected]>
> To: "Luzy" <[email protected]>
> ...


>  


> > > Betreff: Angebliches Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Ihnen und mir
> >
> >  Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> >
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Aus dem Juraforum: internet vertrag mitgliedschaft - keine kündigung möglich - was nun ?
> 
> Die Antwort dort ist lesenswert.



und zwar deshalb: 



Der Jurist schrieb:


> @ Gerry71
> Da bei den Sende-Daten auch dieZahl der gesendeten Seiten aufgeführt wird, macht das in der Praxis kaum Probleme. Denn wer ein Faxgeräte bereit hält, muss auch dafür sorgen, dass es funktioniert. Ich habe jetzt die Fundstelle nicht mehr präsent, aber das wurde durch eine OLG bereits entschieden.
> 
> Nachtrag: KG Berlin 8. Zivilsenat, Urteil vom 19. August 2002, Az: 8 U 380/01
> ...




Folgerung für E-Mail: Wer eine E-Mail-Adresse angibt, muss dafür sorgen, dass sie funktioniert. Funktioniert sie nicht, ist es treuwidrig sich darauf zu berufen, eine Erklärung wäre nicht eingegangen. Im Klartext: Das Gericht tut so, als sei die Kündigung rechtzeitig eingegangen.


----------



## Tomate007 (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Das hört sich doch mal gut an... dann sollen se mal ne Rechnung oder sonstiges schicken...


----------



## Reinhard (16 Oktober 2007)

*Mal kurz drei achtel OT*

Auf der Seite ist ganz rechts oben ein animiertes GIF.
Bei genauerer Betrachtung stößt man auf folgendes Detail: Das Gesicht eines Clowns. 
Bunt angemalt (oder sollte man besser sagen: angeschmiert?) und mit traurigem Gesicht.

Einen weiteren Kommentar spar' ich mir, auch wenn mir dabei das Wort "Zirkus" scherzkeks einfällt und das es in meinem Reimlexikon nicht viele Wörter gibt, die sich auf "clown" reimen...:bandit

:unzufrieden:


----------



## truelife (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@angelika:

Manchmal möchte man da die Krise kriegen - wieso schreibst du mich per Mail an, bittest indirekt um Rechtsberatung - und warum muss das denn hier noch veröffentlicht werden?

Ich habe durch einen Mod das Thema kurzfristig freischalten lassen, diesen Info-Post eingestellt - danach wurde das Thema wieder geschlossen.

@topic:



> Servicecenter/myneighbour
> Via Vorame 98
> 6612 Ascona



--> http://www.google.de/search?q="Via+...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## samspam (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ja, welch wunder, die widerrufe werden bestätigt, ob herr myneighbours hier mitgelesen hat?

aber warten wir noch 14 tage, vielleicht juckt es ihn ja doch, die eine oder andere rechnung zu verschicken;

auf jeden fall bin ich auf spam gespannt, hab ihm ja eine eigene email-addi gegeben und einen namen und adresse hat er auch von mir bekommen - da brauch ich mich dann sicher bei einem anderen "produkt" nicht mehr lästig anmelden um einen vertrag zu bekommen


----------



## thommy0186 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hall Forum,

ich habe das gleiche Problem und wurde von Luzy auf dieses Forum aufmerksam gemacht.
ich hab mich am 13.10 auf Nachbarschaft24.net angemeldet :wall:, und wollte am gleichen Abend noch widerrufen, aber wie ja schon bekannt ist, ist die Mail ja nicht zustellbar.
Hab jetzt den Widerruf an die Adressen, die ja anscheinend funktionieren gesendet. Bei [email protected] hab ich bis jetzt noch keine Antwort erhalten, und bei ****@googlemail.com kommt folgende antwort:

Sie senden an eine falsche E-Mail-Adresse !!!
>>>>>> >>>>>> Hier ist NICHT Nachbarschaft24.com <<<<<<<<

Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert, bis die Bestätigung des Widerrufs gesendet wurde?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## LeoFa (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

ich habe mir zwar nicht ale Beiträge durchgelesen, jedoch ist bei mir ein Vertrag mit Nachbarschaft24 nur seitens Nachbarschaft24 zustande gekommen.

Wie viele hier habe auch ich gestern eine Nachricht von Coupon Pilot bekommen, als Tittel stand "Jemand hat nach dir gesucht" und im Link sind meine email, Name und vollständige Adresse.

Ich diesen Link geöffnet und bin auf die Seite von Nachbarschaft24  gelandet.

Es gab vorausgefüllte Namen und Adressfelder, was fehlte war mein "Geburtsdatum" und ein Haken bei "Datenschutz & AGB bestätigt".


Ich habe in Google Nachbarschaft24 eingegeben bin bin unter anderem auch hier gelandet so das ich erfahren durfte was sich hinter der Nachricht verbirgt.... also nur eine Rechnung.

...unter dieser voraussetzung habe ich "ohne" das ganze zu Bestätigen, also ohne "Geburtsdatum" und ohne haken bei "Datenschutz & AGB bestätigt" beendet. ...Tab geschlossen und fertig das ganze.


....so, nun ratet mal was ich heute für eine email im Postfach habe?

Lieber Nachbar(In),

schön, dass du dich am 16.10.2007 bei uns angemeldet hast. Deine Anmeldung wurde erfolgreich durchgeführt und deine Daten befinden sich gerade in der Bearbeitung.


...so? ...braucht man heutzutage nur auf ein Link zu klicken was in einer email zu finden ist und schliesst automatisch einen Vertrag ohne die AGBś zu akzeptieren?

...schöööön! ...das zeigt mal wieder das dreistigkeit keine grenzen kennt.


Gruss
Leo


----------



## samspam (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



samspam schrieb:


> ja, welch wunder, die widerrufe werden bestätigt, ob herr myneighbours hier mitgelesen hat?
> 
> aber warten wir noch 14 tage, vielleicht juckt es ihn ja doch, die eine oder andere rechnung zu verschicken;



zwar bestätigt, aber achtung - heute eingelangt:


> [noparse]Hallo samspam,
> 
> du hast soeben eine neue Nachricht von Laura auf nachbarschaft24.net erhalten.
> 
> ...




ich nehme an, wenn man auf den link klickt, hat man schwups die wups wieder einen vertrag


----------



## Ententuermer (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

mal abgesehen von allem anderen:
mir stinkt es eigentlich schon, dass eine mir nicht näher bekannte Seite Adressdaten UND Emailadresse von mir hat... Aber wie kommt man einer Firma mit Sitz im Nirgendwo bei Irgendwo mit "Datenschutz"?

Nö, angemeldet hatte ich mich da natürlich nicht... irgendwann (heute) fiel eine Email vom Himmel, in der meine Daten standen


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Ententuermer schrieb:


> mir stinkt es eigentlich schon, dass eine mir nicht näher bekannte Seite Adressdaten UND Emailadresse von mir hat...


Sehr oft stammen die Daten von Teilnahme  an Gewinnspielen oder ähnlichem. Die Adressbeschaffung ist nicht immer eindeutig zurückverfolgbar.  


> Aber wie kommt man einer Firma mit Sitz im Nirgendwo bei Irgendwo mit "Datenschutz"?


Gar nicht. Man sollte es aber auch nicht allzu ernst  nehmen.  Gute Spamfilter erledigen so etwas mühelos.  
ansonsten:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## kfz-krusty (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi,
ich Depp bin leider auch auf die reingefallen. Habe sofort einen Widerruf an alle mir bekannten Mail-Adressen geschickt. Eine ist schon mal ungültig: [email protected]
Muss ich wohl warten was jetzt passiert.:wall:
Es kann echt jeden erwischen!


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



kfz-krusty schrieb:


> Eine ist schon mal ungültig:


Was regst du dich auf? Ist doch deren Problem, wenn sie nicht erreichbar 
sind/sein wollen


----------



## kfz-krusty (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich reg mich nicht auf. 

Kann es sein, dass wenn man den Link aus der Mail anklickt, auf der Homepage nix von 9€ usw steht. Wahrscheinlich nur, wenn man normal auf die Seite geht.
Wäre natürlich ein guter Trick.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



kfz-krusty schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass wenn man den Link aus der Mail anklickt, auf der Homepage nix von 9€ usw steht. Wahrscheinlich nur, wenn man normal auf die Seite geht.
> Wäre natürlich ein guter Trick.


Ein oft angewandter Trick


----------



## waldusp (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ist mir auch passiert aber hab Glück gehabt und eine Bestätigungsemail von meinem Widerruf bekommen.

Da zitiere:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxx,
> 
> 
> wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden diese natürlich berücksichtigen.
> ...






			
				xxxxx <[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> > > Hallo,
> > >
> > > hiermit widerrufe ich fristgerecht meine Vertragserklärung bei
> > > Nachbarschaft24.net (Nachbareinladung.net)
> ...


----------



## Venenum (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe mal folgende Frage:

Ich bin gestern auch auf nachbarschaft24.net reingefallen, dass das was kostet hatte ich erst gelesen als ich angemeldet war.

ABER:
da ich grundsätzlich nicht gerne meine Daten preisgebe, habe ich nicht meine korrekten Daten angegeben, heisst, als EMailadresse habe ich eine Wegwerfadresse meiner eigentlichen Emailadresse benutzt, ich habe auch nicht meinen Namen, sondern einen für die angegebene Adresse nichte xistierenden (Soll heißen, ich habe bei meienr Adresse meine Hausnummer um eins erhöht (also statt 84 85) und einen Namen angegeben, allerdings gibt es in dem Haus niemand, der so heisst. Auch bei der Angabe der Telefonnummer habe ich willkürlich drauflosgetippt. Das heisst, wenn sie jemanden anschreiben, kommt der Brief wieder zurück, da es den Empfänger nicht gibt. 
Gäbe es in dem falle für nachbarschaft24.net doch eine Möglichkeit, an meine echte Daten ranzukommen? Eventuell durch eine gespeicherte IP?

Ja, ich weiss, was ich machte ist nicht die feine Art, aber im Grunde genommen hab ich nachbarschaft24.net mit ihren eigenen Methoden konfrontiert


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Venenum schrieb:


> Eventuell durch eine gespeicherte IP?


http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## Venenum (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Danke für den Hinweis! Damit haben sie also quasi keine Chance, an meine echten Daten ranzukommen 

Theoretisch müsste man ja, um es diesen Unternehmen mit ihren eigenen Methoden heimzuzahlen, dutzende Accounts mit irgendwelchen Fantasie-Daten erstellen


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wie wärs denn mit einem Widerruf???



			
				venenum schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch müsste man ja, um es diesen Unternehmen mit ihren eigenen Methoden heimzuzahlen, dutzende Accounts mit irgendwelchen Fantasie-Daten erstellen


Man sollte nicht gleiches mit gleichem vergelten


----------



## dieter_w (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit einem Widerruf???


Venenum hatte ja meines Wissens nix abgeschlossen. Da gibt es vermutlich nix zu widerrufen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Venenum schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern auch auf nachbarschaft24.net reingefallen, dass das was kostet hatte ich erst gelesen als ich angemeldet war.


Offenbar doch


----------



## dieter_w (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Offenbar doch


Seit wann ist das, was er getan hat, ein Vertragsschluss?
Genau darum geht es hier eigentlich seit mittlerweile sieben Seiten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Seit wann ist das, was er getan hat, ein Vertragsschluss?


Hat das jemand behauptet?

Was aber spricht dagegen, wenn er über genau dieselbe Mailaddy, auf der er die Mahnungen erhält, einen Widerruf losläßt? Damit vergibt er sich überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

einen Vertrag zu widerrufen impliziert, einen geschlossen zu haben - ich denke, so war das gemeint. Gemeint ist wohl eher "anfechten" bzw. den Vertragsschluß bestreiten.


----------



## laugks (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ich hab auch so eine mail bekommen. heute bekomm ich dann folgende mail.


> Lieber Nachbar(In),
> 
> schön, dass du dich am 25.10.2007 bei uns angemeldet hast. Deine Anmeldung wurde erfolgreich durchgeführt und deine Daten befinden sich gerade in der Bearbeitung.
> 
> ...



zu deutsch die brauchen noch daten von mir damit ein vertrag zustande kommt. sehe ich das richtig?

_modinfo_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Adressen von Webseiten werden von der Forensoftware automatisch zu anklickbaren Links, wenn diese mit "www." oder "http://" beginnen. Links zu Dialerseiten oder Links, die sich eventuell für unbedarfte User gefährlich auswirken könnten, müssen so dargestellt werden, dass sie nicht automatisch anklickbar werden.


----------



## kfz-krusty (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi,
also ich habe eben eine Bestätigung bekommen, dass der Account gelöscht wird usw.. Jetzt können die mir ja nix mehr.:-D Oder?

Auf der Seite [noparse]www.wer-kennt-wen.de[/noparse] habe ich auch schon diese Werbung 
gesehen. Die wurde von so einem Google-Banner eingeblendet.


----------



## Rehauge (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
Auch ich war heute Morgen darauf hereingefallen habe sofort mit mehreren
Adressen eine Kündigungsmail gesendet mit folgenden Inhalt
                                                                                               Niemandsland,den 26.10.2007


> Hiermit Kündige ich MIT SOFORTIGER  WIRKUNG wieder meine Mitgliedschaft und nehme Gebrauch vom Wiederrufsrecht!!!
> 
> ICH BITTE UM BESTÄTIGUNG
> 
> ...



Und es kam heute Abend die Bestätigung mit dem hier schon oft beschrieben
Wir bedauern....

Die Adressen [email protected],-sowie info @nachbaschafts.net
kamen wieder zurück da nicht zustellbar.
Ich denke es ist zum Glück damit erledigt.


----------



## Rehauge (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen mit welcher Mail Adresse es dann funktionierte:-D [email protected]


----------



## Vinylist (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Man soll es nicht glauben, aber auch ich bin drauf reingefallen (ja, ja, ich weiß, so wie viele auch)... :wall:
Aber das schöne ist echt, daß es ein Forum wie dieses gibt, welches einem ein wenig die Angst nimmt und auch unterstützt.

Mir ist anfangs auch ordentliche die Muffe gesaust, aber nachdem ich mich hier schlau gemacht habe (Danke an alle, die sich hier geäussert haben :smile, sehe ich dem Ganzen jetzt auch wesentlich gelassener zu, zumal ich auch inzwischen alle Email-Adressen mit meinem Widerruf bedacht habe.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, daß andere Betroffene sich -wie ich- schlau machen und solchen Leuten nicht das Geld in den Hals werfen...

Besten Dank nochmal an dieses Forum... :sun:


----------



## laugks (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

muss man seine adresse angeben?


----------



## Vinylist (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

...wenn du widerrufen möchtest (wovon ich mal schwer ausgehe), dann auf jeden Fall...

Übrigenfalls möglichst die Finger von der Seite lassen, sonst geht es dir ähnlich wie denen, die ebenfalls in diese Falle getappt sind...


----------



## sascha (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



laugks schrieb:


> muss man seine adresse angeben?



Um als angemeldet zu gelten? Kommt drauf an. Wenn du über einen bestimmten Link auf die Seite kommst offenbar nein.


----------



## laugks (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ja bin ich leider.  dann werde ich das jetzt mal widerrufen. :wall:


----------



## Vinylist (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Mach dir nichts draus, ich bin eigentlich ein recht vorsichtiger Mensch, was sowas angeht, aber auch ich hatte das zweifelhafte "Glück" auf diese Seite reinzufallen... :wall:

Ich warte auch immer noch auf meine Bestätigung des Widerrufes, aber scheinbar sitzen die Jungs da auf ihren Fingern, was mich nicht wirklich wundert, nach alle dem, was ich hier so gelesen habe... :unbekannt:

Aber ich sehe dem Ganzen locker entgegen, da ja hier mehrere Fälle in der selben Art geschildert wurden...

Solche Leute sollte man :steinigung: und :bash: und :bang:...

Abwarten, was passiert...


----------



## Dasido (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Auch ich habe heute ne Email von Nachbarschaft24.net bekommen, dass mich jemand sucht. Und da ich auch neugierig war habe ich mich erstmal angemeldet und auch nicht gesehen, dass es im Monat 9,00 Euro kosten soll.
Ich habe aber sofort einen Widerruf an [email protected] geschrieben und bis jetzt kam die EMail noch nicht zurück. Lohnt es sich auch noch einen Brief mit dem Widerruf nach Dubai zu schicken? Wer kann mir das sagen?

Gruß Dasido


----------



## Dasido (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



laugks schrieb:


> ja bin ich leider.  dann werde ich das jetzt mal widerrufen. :wall:


Schickst du den Widerruf an die angegebene Adresse oder an die Email?


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Dasido schrieb:


> Wer kann mir das sagen?


Mal sehen, was Sven machen wird.


----------



## Vinylist (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Dasido schrieb:


> Schickst du den Widerruf an die angegebene Adresse oder an die Email?



Ich habe insgesamt 4 Email-Adressen...

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Allerdings habe ich weder eine Mailer-Deamon-Mail bekommen, noch eine Bestätigung, sondern gar nichts.
Jetzt stellt sich mir dir Frage, ob die das Aussitzen wollen... :-p




dvill schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was Sven machen wird.



Das interessiert mich jetzt allerdings auch... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Dasido (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Habe heute eine Bestätigungsmail von meinem Widerruf bekommen. Hoffe das der Fall damit erledigt ist.


----------



## Vinylist (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Dito, bei mir kam die Info auch rein... :-D


----------



## Mr.Casi (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Dasido schrieb:


> Habe heute eine Bestätigungsmail von meinem Widerruf bekommen. Hoffe das der Fall damit erledigt ist.


Hallo Dasido,
kannst Du mal sagen, was drin steht oder sie irgendwie reinstellen? Oder nur mal weiterleiten? Ich bin auch reingefallen, habe sofort Widerspruch eingelegt, aber noch nichts von denen gehört. 
****@arcor.de


----------



## Mr.Casi (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch reingefallen, habe aber sofort per Mail (2), Fax und Brief nach Dubai den Widerspruch ausgesprochen. Bisher haben die nicht reagiert. Hat irgendjemand Erkenntnisse, wie die weiter verfahren?
Vorschlag an die Administratoren: Könnte man hier nicht irgendwo eine Liste anlegen, wo Betroffene sich mit ihrer Mailadresse eintragen können, die im Falle eines Prozesses als betroffene Zeugen zur Verfügung stellen würden. Das könnte doch im Falle eines Prozesses sehr hilfreich sein. Man stelle sich vor: Es gibt einen Prozess und man kann einige hundert (oder tausend) Zeugen benennen, die alle auf die gleiche Art abgezockt wurden. Das wird auch einen unerfahrenen Richter schon überzeugen. Brauchten ja erst mal nur Mailadressen sein. Im Ernstfall könnte man ja hier im Forum einen Zeugenaufruf starten. 

Zur Seite selbst: Klasse Jungs. Wenn es diese Seite nicht gäbe, müßte sich erfunden werden.


----------



## Mr.Casi (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Sorry für die Schreibfehler, bin noch nicht ganz wach.


----------



## blowfish (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Mr.Casi schrieb:


> Vorschlag an die Administratoren: Könnte man hier nicht irgendwo eine Liste anlegen, wo Betroffene sich mit ihrer Mailadresse eintragen können...



Dazu gibt es die Funktion Persönliche Nachrichten. Könnte darüber angefragt werden, ob diese als Zeugen auftreten wollen.
Eine Liste mit E-Mail Addys währe ein gefundenes Fressen für die Harvester (hoffe das ist richtig geschrieben. Englisch is Bad) Deshalb werden ja unter Anderem auch keine E-Mail in den Postings zugelassen. Siehe NUB.


----------



## Mr.Casi (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ah, ist verständlich. Also mir kann jeder eine persönliche Nachricht schicken, falls er (oder sie) einen Zeugen braucht.

Besten Dank für die Info


----------



## Dasido (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Mr.Casi schrieb:


> Hallo Dasido,
> kannst Du mal sagen, was drin steht oder sie irgendwie reinstellen? Oder nur mal weiterleiten? Ich bin auch reingefallen, habe sofort Widerspruch eingelegt, aber noch nichts von denen gehört.
> ****@arcor.de


Schau mal bitte auf Seite 5 hier bei aida 2007. Die gleiche Antwort habe ich auch bekommen. Dasido


----------



## Taurin (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Vor längerer Zeit hatte ich eine E-Mail bekommen, in der ich über eine neue Seite informiert wurde. Jetzt registrieren und täglich gratis SMS verschicken, das ist keine Besonderheit, dachte ich. Später stellte sich heraus, dass man direkt auf ein Abo von 9 EUR im Monat gebunden wurde und diese für 24 Monate vorbezahlt werden sollten. 

Ich habe die Zahlung verweigert und bekam prompt Mahnungen von einem Inkassobüro. Als ich dort anrief und sagte definitiv NICHT zu bezahlen, drohte man mir den nächsten Schritt an. Ich wäre vor Gericht gezogen, da aus einem Gerichtsbeschluss 2006 hervorgeht, dass derartige Abschlüsse von Onlineverträgen (durch Registrierung und Gebrauch) deutlich ersichtlich sein müssen. Nach diesem Telefonat hatte ich meine Ruhe. Ein paar Monate später existierte die Seite nicht mehr, aber ich bekam neue Angebote. 

„Deine Nachbarin Miriam lädt dich ein!?“, lautet der Betreff der heutigen E-Mail.  „Du wurdest von der in der Betreffzeile erwähnten Person in das Nachbarschafts-Netzwerk eingeladen!“ Nicht nur, dass diese Nachbarin gar nicht existiert, bei genaueren Betrachtung der  Seite [noparse]http://www.dein-nachbar-online.info[/noparse] wird man auf [noparse]http://www.nachbarschaft24.net[/noparse] weitergeleitet. Dort sah ich mir die AGBs mal an. „Für die Dienstleitung/den Service von nachbarschaft24 wird ein Betrag in Höhe von 9,00 Euro pro Monat erhoben. Der Betrag ist halbjährlich zahlbar und im Voraus zu entrichten. Um dem Nutzer die Möglichkeit zu bieten sich nachhaltig von den Vorteilen von nachbarschaft24 zu überzeugen, wird dem Nutzer bereits im Rahmen des gesetzlichen 14-tägigen Widerrufsrechts der Zugang zur Verfügung gestellt.“ Das kam mir sehr bekannt vor. Was für mich neu war, ist die Adresse, wo die Zuständigen sein sollen. 

netsolution FZE
Twin Towers Rm 217
Baniyas Road ,
Dubai - United Arab Emirates
E-Mail: [email protected]

Das sagt doch wohl alles! Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit sich gegen diese Firmen zu wehren? Sollte ich mich „bedanken“ und mich so oft Anmelden, wie ich auch Nachbarinnen mit dem Namen Miriam habe? Solche Seiten tragen dazu bei, dass man sich nicht mehr wohl fühlen kann und allen Angeboten gegenüber misstrauisch eingestellt sein muss.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Taurin schrieb:


> Vor längerer Zeit hatte ich eine E-Mail bekommen, in der ich über eine neue Seite informiert wurde.
> ....
> Solche Seiten tragen dazu bei, dass man sich nicht mehr wohl fühlen kann und allen Angeboten gegenüber misstrauisch eingestellt sein muss.


Unaufgeforderte Mails unbekannter Herkunft sind *immer* Spam und als solcher
entweder sofort zu vernichten (besser noch durch Spamfilter gar nicht erst 
als Lesestoff anbieten lassen ) oder mit allergrößter Vorsicht zu behandeln,
 wenn die Neugierde zu groß ist. Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken.


----------



## katzenjens (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

habe gerade gemerkt, dass die Seite sogar über Google-Ads beworben wird  . Habe Google erstmal eine Info geschickt, dass sie mal etwas googlen möchten  .

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Franziska (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Habe bei Wetter.com einen Link auf die Seite gefunden.
Kleiner Anschrieb ist schon raus.


----------



## Franziska (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Es gibt eine Presseerklärung (Werbung) seitens der Betreiber, die auf zig Seiten steht. 
Und die sind in allen kostenlosen Kleinanzeigen-Seiten vertreten.


----------



## kleenePetel (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Ja richtig verstanden.


Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Informationen.:-D:-p

Ich bin heute ebenfalls über die Seite von uboot.com auf die Seite nachbarschaft24.com gekommen. Nachdem ich registriert war mit all meinen Daten ist mir doch noch eingefallen, das bei der Anmeldung ein winzig kleines Feld war mit AGB´s. Blöd wie ich bin hab ich die mir nicht durchgelesen und beim nachträglichen lesen viel es mir auf (...9€ pro Monat):wall:. Durch google kam ich dann gleich auf das Forum und ging den Empfehlungen nach. Ich schrieb sofort [email protected] an folgende Adressen:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

nach einer guten halben Stunde kam dann die Bestätigung von der [email protected] adresse [email protected]. (...wir bedauern ihre Entscheidung...). Ich hoffe der Fall hat sich damit erledigt. 

Mir ist das übrigens schon mal passiert auf sudokuwelt. com. Auf meinen Brief mit Einschreiben habe ich allerdings bis heute noch keine Bestätigung erhalten (ist jetzt 4 Monate her).:unzufrieden:

Was ich jedoch jedem für die Zukunft raten würde ist, lest euch bei jeder Anmeldungen erst die AGB´s durch und setzt dann erst den Haken.:thumb:


----------



## unam0109 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ja zu dem Thema will ich dann auch mal was schreiben ....
Also ich hatte mich dort auch angemeldet, wo ich dann mitbekommen habe das es kostenpflichtig ist wollte ich wieder kündigen , naja nach der 3. Mail hatte es dann geklappt und ich habe eine Rückantwort bekommen das mein Profil dort gelöscht wird. :roll: :-DAlso besser mal öfters eine Mail schicken es klappt bestimmt ....im moment bin ich dort soweit raus das ich nichtmal mehr die Seite angezeigt bekomme wenn ich sie über Google aufrufe....hmmm wer weiß warum :scherzkeks:


----------



## Thorben12345 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf den Betrug mit Nachbarschaft24 reingefallen und habe jetzt Sorgen. Habe eine Widerufungsmail an nachbarschaft24 geschickt. Wie lange habt Ihr auf die Bestätigungsmail gewartet. Bitte informieren Sie mich über weitere Informationen rund um den [ edit] . Dies wäre sehr nett von Euch.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Thorben


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Thorben12345 schrieb:


> Bitte informieren Sie mich


Im Thread steht eigentlich alles, ansonsten stehen hier umfassende Hinweise 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Thorben12345 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Vielen Dank! ...Ich kann nur echt beten, dass ich eine Bestätigungsmail bekomme!


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Thorben12345 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur echt beten, dass ich eine Bestätigungsmail bekomme!


Ob mit oder ohne, das ist bei dieser Art von "Kostenlosbranche" ziemlich  egal.  
Die wissen ganz genau, dass sie vor Gericht  keine Chance hätten und nerven daher 
 mit Belästigungs-  und schwachsinnigen  Drohmails.

Nicht so ernst nehmen und vor allem sich nicht den Schlaf durch diesen Firlefanz rauben lassen.


----------



## Thorben12345 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis...:smile:   

Warum musste ich auch auf diesen Schwachsinn reinfallen:cry: 


... Gruß


----------



## mausi22 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hi bitte ich brauche hilfe
ich bin auch auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen. was habt ihr so geschrieben und an welcher adresse. ich habe gesehen das einige sogar antworten bekommen. ich bitte um schnelle antwort DANK
lieben gruß mausi


----------



## blowfish (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mausi22 schrieb:


> ich bitte um schnelle antwort DANK
> lieben gruß mausi



Schlaflose Nächte aber nur wegen dem ausführlichen Lesen hier im Thread. Dann eine Meinung bilden und abwarten und Tee trinken.
Wenn du dann noch eine Brieffreundschaft mit denen haben willst, kannste ja denen schreiben.


----------



## sascha (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mausi22 schrieb:


> hi bitte ich brauche hilfe
> ich bin auch auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen. was habt ihr so geschrieben und an welcher adresse. ich habe gesehen das einige sogar antworten bekommen. ich bitte um schnelle antwort DANK
> lieben gruß mausi



Hier weiterlesen!


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Thorben12345 schrieb:


> Warum musste ich auch auf diesen Schwachsinn reinfallen


Kannst dich trösten - du bist nicht allein! So, wie es dir erging, ergeht es täglich Tausenden, die auf die "Kostenlos-für lau-gratis"-Angebote der Nutzlosbranche hereinfallen!

Schuld an der ganzen Misere ist die Gesetzeslage in Deutschland, die es diesen Herrschaften gestattet, eine rechtliche Grauzone auszunutzen und somit bei den unerfahrenen Usern "Angst und Schrecken" zu verbreiten - mit immer dreister und unverschämter werdenden Drohungen!
Strafrechtlich ist dieser Branche nur selten beizukommen; zivilrechtlich sieht es in vielen Fällen wohl anders aus. Diverse Urteile ergingen ja bereits.

Mir ist momentan kein einziger Fall bekannt, dass dieses Unternehmen es mal riskierte, ihren Drohgebärden Taten folgen zu lassen.
Meist reichen ja auch die Drohungen völlig aus, und viele zahlen. Was soll man sich da mit Gerichten herumplagen und riskieren, zu verlieren, wenn es derart viele "freiwillige" Zahler gibt?


----------



## kleina (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

vorab ich habe den link zu den "verhaltensregeln" gelesen... 

also ich habe heute auch eine e-mail bekommen. aber eigentlich ging es da um onleyfriends.de da mir diese seite irgendwie bekannt vorkam, bin ich auf den angegebenen link gekommen... da ich aber auf nachbarschaft24 ankam, wusste ich ja auch kein passwort. also fragte ich nach einem passwort . ich bekam auch gleich eins und schaute dort mal genau rein. jedoch kannte ich diese seite absolut gar nicht. als ich dann im nachhinein mal die agbs gelesen habe laß ich von den 9 euro... also schrieb ich sofort eine e-mail an den service oder wie sich das nennt. ich bat darum das meine daten sofort gelöscht werden. 

auf der internet seite von nachbarschaft24 habe ich keine daten weiter eingegeben ( ich steh sogar als männlich drin, naja) und auch keine agbs akzeptiert...

im nachhinein habe ich dann mal bei google geschaut ob da vielleicht auch andere sowas bekommen haben...

kommt der ganze mist jetzt auch auf mich zu? mit den rechnungen und so?
weis nicht wie ich das mit meiner mum regeln soll... da wir zurzeit in ner krise stecken was geld und so angeht...

oh man ich schau jetzt echt schon aller 2 minuten ob ne mail von den kommt oder ne...
hab jetzt schon ein wenig angst...


----------



## sascha (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



kleina schrieb:


> vorab ich habe den link zu den "verhaltensregeln" gelesen...
> 
> also ich habe heute auch eine e-mail bekommen. aber eigentlich ging es da um onleyfriends.de da mir diese seite irgendwie bekannt vorkam, bin ich auf den angegebenen link gekommen... da ich aber auf nachbarschaft24 ankam, wusste ich ja auch kein passwort. also fragte ich nach einem passwort . ich bekam auch gleich eins und schaute dort mal genau rein. jedoch kannte ich diese seite absolut gar nicht. als ich dann im nachhinein mal die agbs gelesen habe laß ich von den 9 euro... also schrieb ich sofort eine e-mail an den service oder wie sich das nennt. ich bat darum das meine daten sofort gelöscht werden.
> 
> ...



Angst? Dann hier weiterlesen.


----------



## kleina (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

wie gesagt schon gelesen...

es ist nur so das ich momentan so nen stress mit rechnung nicht gebrauchen kann.... da wir echt in ner krise stecken... oh man... ich könnt mich erschlagen...

ich dachte mir kann jemand eine genauere antwort auf meine lage geben... da ich ja wie gesagt nichts ausgefüllt habe und keine agbs akzeptiert habe... mir wurde eben nur auf anfrage ein passwort geschickt obwohl ich dort nie angemeldet war...


----------



## sascha (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Steht alles drin was du wissen musst.


----------



## dvill (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



kleina schrieb:


> es ist nur so das ich momentan so nen stress mit rechnung nicht gebrauchen kann


Sven hat jedenfalls keinen Stress.


----------



## kleina (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

dvill ... und wie ist das da jetzt wenn ich blöder weise halt schauen wollte und bei  passwort vergessen draufgegangen bin und mir eins auf die geliche mailadresse schicken lassen habe und auch kurz auf dem profil war? wie gesagt sonst habe ich nix ausgefüllt bzw. bestätigt.


----------



## dvill (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hier lesen: http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenimInternet.htm


----------



## kleina (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

also wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe , wäre ich somit in keinem vertragverhältnis!? erst wenn ich zb. die agbs akzeptiert hätte?

ich hoffe mal das da jetzt nichts auf mich zukommt... oh man... :wall:


----------



## dvill (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Die Kreativabteilung der Geldeintreiber wird sicherlich noch lästig fallen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Aber das sollte dich nicht allzu sehr beunruhigen.

Besorg dir eine Klarsichthülle, um alles aufzubewahren, was diesbezüglich an Drohungen eingeht.

Fange unter keinen Umständen irgendwelche "Brieffreundschaften" mit den Betreibern an. Die führen entweder zu gar nichts oder zu verstärkten Drohungen, da man unter Umständen bei dir die Verunsicherung ausmacht und dann mit Mahnschreiben klotzt.

Die wollen deine Kohle - und sonst nichts.

Und jetzt Schluss mit der Grübelei - du versaust dir damit nur den Feiertag (wenn du im Süden Deutschlands wohnst).


----------



## kleina (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

nein wohne im osten wir hatten gestern feiertag...

oh man... ist doch echt zum kotzen sowas... ist mir bis jetzt noch nie passiert... sonst such ich immer erst bei google... warum wird sowas in deutschland nicht verboten?


----------



## kleina (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

mal noch eine frage... die mail die da kam das mich doch eine laura eingeladen hätte... da stand zumindestens kein name von mir und keine adresse oder so ( ist mir gerade aufgefallen beim nochmaligem lesen) ist das ein gutes zeichen?


----------



## Prober (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Erstmal, Hallo!

Bin leider auch einer von den "Dummen" die mehr oder weniger auf die schicke Seite reingefallen sind. 

Hab nun alle Seiten dieses Threads gelesen, bin nun jedoch nicht ganz sicher, deshalb nochmal eine genaue Nachfrage, man möge mir verzeihen, wenn es manche schon nervt :unzufrieden:

Bin vor etwa 60 Minuten über den Werbelink von Couponpilot auf die Seite gekommen, hab meine Daten eingegeben und den Haken bei AGB akzeptieren gesetzt (einfach mal suchen wird ja nichts kosten dachte ich mir :wall: - dachte da an so Seiten wie Friendscout24 oder Autoscout24 etc.) und die Suche gestartet. Angeblich wurden 17 Treffer erzielt, um diese anzuzeigen müsste ich aber nochmals meine Daten eingeben, hab aber statt dessen die Seite einfach geschlossen (war mir dann doch zu suspekt).

Aus einer schlechten Ahnung heraus bin ich dann nochmal auf die Seite, wurde dann auch direkt mit meinem Namen angesprochen und es läge angeblich eine PN für mich bereit (Hallo xxx, 1 persönliche Nachricht) - eigentlich geht sowas ja nur, wenn man eingeloggt ist  - konnte aber auf die PN nicht zugreifen, hab statt dessen das Formular für Passwort vergessen ausgefüllt und nach wenigen Sekunden auch tatsächlich ein PW erhalten, dieses aber bisher nicht benutzt (hab ich auch nicht vor). 

Ausser der Mail mit dem angeforderten (vergessenen) PW hab ich bisher keine weiteren Mails erhalten. Die Frage nun, ist es dennoch sinnvoll, schon jetzt einen Widerruf zu senden oder erst wenn eine Bestätigung/Rechnung eingeht? Oder einfach in beiden Fällen garnichts machen? Die Kernfrage ist ja, hab ich nun rechtlich einen Vertrag geschlossen oder nicht? Im Falle, dass kein Vertrag zustande kam wäre ein Widerruf ja quasi eine Art Eingeständnis, dass ich eben doch einen Vertrag abschliessen wollte, was aber eben nicht so ist... Hoff mal, es ist einigermaßen verständlich :-D


----------



## Strandhafer (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich war eben auch auf dieser Seite, hatte auch eine E-Mail von Couponpilot. Ich habe mich allerdingst nicht angemeldet. Mal sehen was passiert. Mir ist aufgefallen, das auf der Homepage deutlich steht, das man sich 14 Tage lang kostenlos anmelden kann. Danach werden 9,00 Euro pro Monat fällig. Mindestdauer 24 Monate.


----------



## dvill (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> ..., hatte auch eine E-Mail von Couponpilot.


Der Verein residiert unter einer berühmten Adresse. Kein Wunder, welche Empfehlungen die versenden.


----------



## Strandhafer (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe gerade mal Couponpilot bei Google eingegeben. Es ist wirklich interessant, was man da so findet. Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, das ich mich da eingetragen habe. Das betreffende E-Mail Konto habe ich für Couponpilot und nachbarschaft24 sperren lassen. Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Prober (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Ich habe mich allerdingst nicht angemeldet. Mal sehen was passiert.



Die entscheidende Frage ist ja, ab WANN man sich deren Meinung nach angemeldet hat. Die haben da ja scheinbar eigene Vorstellungen.


----------



## Franziska (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Habt ihr 2006 beim Weltmeisterquiz mitgemacht?
Da war Couponpilot Sponsor.

h**p://www.weltmeisterquiz.de/sponsoren.html


----------



## KKücker (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Einen Widerruf würde ich immer schreiben,denn dann hast du wenigstens etwas in der Hand.Meine informationen habe ich von einer Rechtsberatung.
Danach alles in Ruhe über sich ergehen lassen,denn irgendwann hören die auf
Mahnungen oder Inkassoschreiben zu schicken. Mir ging es mit Movie-tester 
und Verkehrsprofi so.Nun viel Spaß beim öffnen der Rechnungen und gleich in den Ofen damit denn es wird immer kälter draußen !!





KIMI30 schrieb:


> Mir ist leider auch das gleiche passiert wie Luzy. War halt auch neugierig und hab meine Adresse und meine Email-Adresse angegeben, weil ich auch sehen wollte, wer angeblich nach mir gesucht hat. Manchmal ist man auch einfach zu blöd! :wall: Bekam auch eine Mail, dass die meine Anmeldung bei nachbarschaft24.net erfolgreich war, die mir jetzt ein Profil erstellen wollen und einen Link gegeben, damit ich meine Daten vervollständigen. Ich bin natürlich nicht auf den Link gegangen, um die Daten zu vervollständigen. Sondern wollte stattdessen an die angegebene Email-Adresse einen Widerruf schicken. Die Email konnte jedoch nicht zugestellt werden.
> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, was ich jetzt machen soll? Einfach abwarten oder lieber an die Adresse in Dubai einen schriftlichen Widerruf schicken (falls das überhaupt Sinn macht)?
> Schon mal jetzt danke für Eure Tipps!


----------



## sascha (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Mir ging es mit Movie-tester
> und Verkehrsprofi so



Du erzählst mir jetzt aber nicht, dass du gleich zwei- oder dreimal auf die gleiche Masche reingefallen bist, oder? Wenn doch, sag Bescheid. Ich hätte hier noch einen Überweisungsauftrag auszufüllen...


----------



## annette (1 November 2007)

*nachbarschaft24*

Hallo an Alle,

habe heute morgen auch eine Mail mit folgendem Inhalt erhalten



> Interactive Mailing präsentiert:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


 Link habe ich entfernt (weiß auch nicht, ob man sich da wirklich abmelden kann, oder sich vielleicht auch darüber registriert)

Denke, dass nachbarschaft 24 Team auch eine Abzockseite ist. Weiß jemand mehr darüber?

Gruß
annette


----------



## Franziska (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Erreichen Sie mehr als 1 Mio Verbraucherkontakte.





> Sie erhalten dieses Mailing weil sie unsere Gratisdienste in Anspruch nehmen oder an Gewinnspielen der Interactive-One GmbH oder unserer Kooperationspartner teilgenommen haben.





> Denke, dass nachbarschaft 24 Team auch eine Abzockseite ist. Weiß jemand mehr darüber?



Siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498&page=14


----------



## Strandhafer (1 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Prober schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage ist ja, ab WANN man sich deren Meinung nach angemeldet hat. Die haben da ja scheinbar eigene Vorstellungen.



Da ich schon mal Probleme mit einem, hier gut bekannten Österreicher hatte, gebe ich keine persönliche Daten mehr an. Das einzige, was die von mir haben, ist scheinbar eine E-Mail Adresse und eine IP-Nr. Dann sollen sie mal suchen.


----------



## Jemandanderes (2 November 2007)

*AW: Nicht reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com*

Hallo zusammen, ich bin heute auch in dieses Fettnäpfchen getreten.
Wie ist es denn bei Euch weitergegangen?
Ich habe auch gerade meinen Widerruf per Mail verschickt und bin nun am Überlegen, ob ich mit dieser Geschichte nun zur Verbraucherzentrale laufen sollte.
Muss man bei der Formulierung des Widerrufs noch bestimmte Dinge beachten bzw. können die irgendwie so auslegen das er ungültig ist wenn man irgend etwas ungünstig formuliert?


----------



## sascha (2 November 2007)

*AW: Nicht reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com*



Jemandanderes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin heute auch in dieses Fettnäpfchen getreten.
> Wie ist es denn bei Euch weitergegangen?
> Ich habe auch gerade meinen Widerruf per Mail verschickt und bin nun am Überlegen, ob ich mit dieser Geschichte nun zur Verbraucherzentrale laufen sollte.
> Muss man bei der Formulierung des Widerrufs noch bestimmte Dinge beachten bzw. können die irgendwie so auslegen das er ungültig ist wenn man irgend etwas ungünstig formuliert?



Guten Morgen. Hier steht alles was du wissen musst.


----------



## Superfelix2002 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

*Hallo Leute,

auch ich war reingefallen auf:

"Jemand hat nach dir gesucht" von interactive mailing [[email protected]]

Habe nur den Link geklickt und brav meine Daten eingegeben. Und wie alle hier, hab ich auch übersehen das der Spass 9 Euro im Monat kostet und sogar noch im vorraus zu begleichen ist, ja und dann noch die 2 Jahre Vertragsdauer. Dummerweise natürlich die AGB :lupe: erst hinterher gelesen. :wall::wall:

Habe, wie Ihr alle sicher auch eine eMail an [email protected] und auch an [email protected] gesendet, natürlich erhielt auch ich hier eine Fehlermeldung.**


Eine erneute Mail an [email protected] brachte aber schon ein Tag später Erfolg.

Folgendes stand dann in der Mail von nachbarschaft24.com:*
_________________________________________________________________


> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
> 
> 
> wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden diese natürlich berücksichtigen.
> ...



_________________________________________________________________

*Wahrscheinlich war meine 2 Mail doch etwas zu heftig.*      :scherzkeks::bang:


----------



## Superfelix2002 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Nicht reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com*



Jemandanderes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin heute auch in dieses Fettnäpfchen getreten.
> Wie ist es denn bei Euch weitergegangen?
> Ich habe auch gerade meinen Widerruf per Mail verschickt und bin nun am Überlegen, ob ich mit dieser Geschichte nun zur Verbraucherzentrale laufen sollte.
> Muss man bei der Formulierung des Widerrufs noch bestimmte Dinge beachten bzw. können die irgendwie so auslegen das er ungültig ist wenn man irgend etwas ungünstig formuliert?



In den Widerruf so wenig wie möglich reinschreiben. Bei mir hats geholfen, heute kam die Bestätigung meines Widerrufes von Dubai persönlich. (der Scheich hatte wohl grad Zeit)

in etwa so:

Betreff: Widerruf meiner Mitgliedschaft bei w*w.nachbarschaft24.com

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit mache ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch (Siehe auch Ihre AGB). Desweiteren habe ich nicht und werde ich auch nicht Ihren Service nutzen.

Ich bitte Sie, mir den Widerruf umgehend zu bestätigen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

XXXXX, den 01.11.2007



:schreiben:


----------



## Prober (2 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hm, da dachte ich schon ich hätte Glück gehabt. 

Gerade eben ist dann doch die Anmeldebestätigung eingetrudelt. Schon interessant, dass ein einmaliges aufrufen der Seite und das einmalige nutzen der einfachen Suche (vor allem, weil man die erzielten Treffer nichtmal einsehen kann, erst wenn man sich anmeldet, ironie ist schon was feines :wall schon als registriertes Mitglied gilt. 

Amüsant ist der Absatz in den AGB's über die Widerrufsbelehrung. Zwar kann man den Dienst 14 Tage kostenlos testen und in dieser Zeit ohne Angabe von Gründen widerrufen, jedoch erlischt bei vorzeitiger Nutzung des Dienstes dieses Widerrufsrecht :roll: :scherzkeks:

Naja, ich werd dann mal nen Widerruf absenden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Nicht reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com*



Superfelix2002 schrieb:


> heute kam die Bestätigung meines Widerrufes von Dubai persönlich. (der Scheich hatte wohl grad Zeit)


Scheich Fäustle :lol:


----------



## Jemandanderes (2 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hm, ich habe bis jetzt weder eine Bestätigung bekommen, aber auch keine Meldung dass die Mail nicht zuzustellen war. Nun kommt aber der nächste "Witz". Gestern habe ich nun meine Widerrufsmail geschrieben und nun lädt mich nicht mehr "Sandra" sondern "Sabine zu Nachbarschaft24.net ein!?

Mein Widerruf sah so aus:



> -Widerruf / Beendigung der Nutzung & der Leistungen von nachbarschaft24.net
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Jemandanderes schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich nun meine Widerrufsmail geschrieben und
> nun lädt mich nicht mehr "Sandra" sondern "Sabine zu Nachbarschaft24.net ein!?


Warum seid ihr bloß alle so scharf darauf  mit virtuellen Scheichs und  virtuellen Haremsdamen 
Mailfreundschaften zu pflegen und  zu korrespondieren?
Es müßt doch langsam klargeworden sein, dass außer schwachsinnigen Mails mit noch schwachsinnigeren Antworten  nichts zu erwarten ist.


----------



## Jemandanderes (2 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Also, erst einmal habe ich mich da ja nun nicht noch einmal angemeldet! Ich finde es nur krass das da schon wieder etwas kommt.
Und grundsätzlich bin ich mit so etwas eigentlich auch vorsichtig. Im Falle Nr. 1 war es nur so, dass es da tatsächlich ein Mädel gibt welches ich flüchtig kenne und den Namen des Mädels der ersten Einladung trägt + eine der wenigen Personen ist die diese E-Mail-Adresse von mir hat. Dieses hat mich leider sehr naiv mit dem Vorgang umgehen lassen. Und wenn man täglich x E-Mails von MySpace und den dazugehörigen Kopien bekommt, kann es einfach mal passieren dass man sich im Affekt irgendwo anmeldet...
Naja, nun bin ich schlauer.


----------



## Silberengel12 (3 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Auch ich habe letztens eine Mail bekommen. Habe dann auf den Link geklickt und mir "nur" diese Seite angeschaut. Auch habe ich meine Adresse angegeben.

Heute bekam ich nun eine Mail das ich mich auf dieser Seite angemeldet hatte.

Habe an die Mailadresse nun eine Mail geschickt mit meiner dienstlichen Adresse, bin bei der Polizei beschäftigt, habe denen geschrieben das ich mich nie dort angemeldet hätte, sie keine Daten von mir bekommen und wenn sie diese
Mail nicht akzeptieren ich rechtliche Schritte einleiten werde.


----------



## hermann151 (3 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Warum macht dann bigfm für die werbung [.....]???

_URL gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## hermann151 (3 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



hermann151 schrieb:


> Warum macht dann bigfm für die werbung [.....] ???


 für die Firma in der community bitte ab und zu mal drauf schauen auch die werbung mit dem Cabrio ist ja auch net ok


----------



## Prober (3 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



hermann151 schrieb:


> Warum macht dann bigfm für die werbung [.....]???



Leider prüfen viele nicht groß nach, wofür sie da eigentlich werben, die interessiert nur das Geld. Und die ganzen Abzockerseiten sind grade da recht großzügig. 

Man findet sehr oft Werbung von zwilichtigen und zweifelhaften Firmen auf den Seiten scheinbar seriöser Anbieter.


----------



## Franziska (3 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Prober schrieb:


> Man findet sehr oft Werbung von zwilichtigen und zweifelhaften Firmen auf den Seiten [...] seriöser Anbieter.



Manche seriösen Seiten sind dankbar für einen Hinweis!


----------



## Thorben12345 (3 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi,
also ich bin vor Tagen auch auf diese Sache mit nachbarschaft24 reingefallen. Ich habe gleich darauf eine Widerrufsmail an vier verschiedene Mailadressen geschickt. (Die verschiedenen Mailadressen findet man hier im Thread.)

Einen Tag später habe ich dann eine Bestätigungsmail von nachbarschaft24 bekommen, indem mein Acount wieder gelöscht wurde. Seitdem habe ich keine weitere Mail bekommen. Ich selber denke auch, dass man nur von Spammails mit   schwachsinnigen Drohungen und Mahnungen ausgehen kann, doch ein Gerichtsverfahren bei keiner Zahlung schließe ich aus, da soetwas bei "Abzockerseiten" nur negativen Wirbel auslösen würde. Diese Abzocker aus "Dubai" sind womöglich eine Briefkastenfirma, die es rein aufs Geld abgesehen hat. Sie leben von Zahlern, die sich durch Drohmails eingeschüchtert werden und den Betrag von 9 Euro jeden Monat schön aufs Konto überweisen.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall raten, für den Fall der Fälle, die Bestätigungsmail für die vermeintliche Mitgliedschaft, die Widerrufungsmail, sowie die Bestätigung für die Widerrufung von nachbarschaft24 auszuzdrucken und aufzubewahren.

Aus solchen Sachen kann man nur positives schließen: Sich nicht durch irgendwelchen Mails (...Laura aus deiner Nachbarschaft hat Sie eingeladen...) verleiten lassen und diese gleich löschen 


Viele Grüße


----------



## Jemandanderes (3 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hm, ich habe auch an alle hier geposteten Adressen meinen Widerruf geschickt. Warte aber immer noch auf eine Bestätigung...


----------



## kleina (4 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo zusammen... 

also bei mir haben die jetzt ne mail geschickt und haben meine kündigung bestätigt... man bin ich froh... werde die mail von denen aber mal gut abspeichern... man weis ja nie. bin jetzt aber sehr beruhigt... 

:smile:


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



kleina schrieb:


> werde die mail von denen aber mal gut abspeichern... man weis ja nie. bin jetzt aber sehr beruhigt...


Ob mit oder ohne Bestätigung,  Anlass zur Beunruhigung besteht  in keinem Fall.


----------



## jess (4 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hi mir geht es hier wieviele andere...:wall::wall::wall:
was kann ich denen für ne kündigung schreiben...
was kommt alles auf mich zu...
kann mir jemand helfen...
??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jess (4 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

so nun denn!!! habe och ma ne kündigung "die Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (E-Mail) widerrufen" geschrieben sogar in doppelter auslage denen geschickt...
nun bin ich ja ma gespannt was kommt bzw. ob überhaupt was kommt...:wall:


----------



## skater (4 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Um mal kurz auf das Wort Kündigung zu kommen.
Man kündigt etwas, wenn man einen Vertrag mit jemandem eingegangen ist (Handyvertrag als Beispiel).
Wenn man etwas kündigt, dann heisst es, dass man einen Vertrag eingegangen ist, und dieser nun, einseitig, gekündigt wird.

Die Chance ist nun gering, dass sich die Herrschaften darauf berufen werden. Aber wenn man überhaupt Porto verschwenden möchte, sollte man denen lieber einen Widerruf bzw. eine Vertragsanfechtung schicken. Wörter - über die viele Laien stolpern und sich schnell was einhandeln, was Sie eigentlich gar nicht wollten.
Einen guten Überblick dazu findet man hier.

skater


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



skater schrieb:


> Einen guten Überblick dazu findet man hier.



Oder hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

und zur Vertiefung hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

generell stehen im Forum "Infos und Grundsatzartikel"
eine große Zahl  von Grundsatzinformationen zur Verfügung
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forumdisplay.php?f=37


----------



## Thorben12345 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi, hier ein Beispiel für ein Widerrufungsschreiben, welches schonmal in diesem Thread gepostet wurde:




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> am 31.10.2007 erhielt ich auf meinen E-Mailaccount [email protected] eine
> ...


----------



## myrtle (4 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ahahahaha ... ich hab heut ne mail von denen bekommen  soll ich den link anklicken?


----------



## Superfelix2002 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



myrtle schrieb:


> ahahahaha ... ich hab heut ne mail von denen bekommen  soll ich den link anklicken?


----------



## conair2004 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe mir mal die Seite angeschaut und ich kann euch sagen: Ihr braucht keine Angst zu haben!!
Der Vertrag ist ungültig, da auf etwaige Kosten nur im Kleingedruckten hingewiesen wird. Solche Firmen sind bekannt und noch níe ist eine davon vor Gericht gegangen, um sich das Geld zu holen. Da der Firmensitz in Dubai ist (???) kann die Firma selbst kein Geld eintreiben. Also wird sie wieder irgendein unseriöses Inkassounternehmen beauftragen, welches euch ein bisschen einschüchtert.
Also, habt keine Angst und lasst euch nicht einschüchtern, denn ein Vertrag existiert nicht!!!:balloon:


----------



## Superfelix2002 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

...das sieht mein Anwalt genauso, hab mich nämlich mal erkundigt


----------



## topolino65 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Leute ich habe eure beiträge gelesen,und... mir ist das gleiche passiert,
habe sofort gekündigt,an: [email protected] nachbarschaft24.net und erst heute zum Glück muss ich sagen antwort bekommen,also bei mir, war die Anwort im spamordner,schaut da doch mal nach,
und das habe ich bekommen :



> Sehr geehrter Herr Mustermann
> 
> wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden diese natürlich berücksichtigen.
> Bedenken Sie aber, dass Ihnen interessante Kontakte entgehen.
> ...


----------



## conair2004 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Komisch, der Anschrift des Supportteams nach sitzt es in Dubai. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man dort so gut Deutsch spricht!? :lol:


----------



## Jemandanderes (5 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo zusammen,
habe gerade eine Bestätigung bekommen:



> "Sehr geehrter Herr  Xxxxx,
> 
> 
> wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden diese natürlich berücksichtigen.
> ...



somit ist auch noch eine Faxnummer vorhanden, vielleicht hilft diese ja dem einen oder anderen hier im Forum weiter...


----------



## dieter_w (5 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Komisch, der Anschrift des Supportteams nach sitzt es in Dubai. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man dort so gut Deutsch spricht!? :lol:


Man ist international heutzutage:
Büro in Dubai, Telefonnummern aus Liechtenstein. 
Moment mal, die Webseite mit dem Impressum hatte ein Relaunch, die Telefonnummer ist weg, steht nur noch die Faxnummer da.
Und die Firma nennt sich nicht mehr "myneighbours" sondern "netsolution FZE" ...


----------



## sascha (5 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Kapiert eigentlich irgendjemand mal, dass dieser ganze Adressmüll in Dubai nichts anderes als ein Briefkasten ist, um den deutschen/europäischen Behörden die Ermittlungen zu erschweren?


----------



## frau.frau (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



kleina schrieb:


> hallo zusammen...
> 
> also bei mir haben die jetzt ne mail geschickt und haben meine kündigung bestätigt... man bin ich froh... werde die mail von denen aber mal gut abspeichern... man weis ja nie. bin jetzt aber sehr beruhigt...
> 
> :smile:


Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier aber auch ich bin  auf Nachbarschaft24 reingefallen habe an [email protected] geschrieben und habe gott sei dank eine Rückmeldung meiner abmeldung bekommen.

gruß frau.frau


----------



## Ulli3012 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Tja was soll ich sagen, auch ein schlauer und sonst gewissenhafter Internetnutzer fällt auf diese bescheuerte Seite rein...:wall:

ICh ha mir das eben durchgelesen,was alle so geschrieben haben, kann aber so richtig nix damit anfangen.

Ich hab vorher schon n Fax und ne email geschickt, dass ich zurücktrete von dieser Sache-14tägiges Rücktrittsrecht.

Was muss ich denn jetzt noch machen? Mein Puls rast grad,weil ich immer gedacht habe, ich fall auf sowas nicht rein.

Außerdem ist eh nicht meine richtige Adresse angegeben, weil ich dort schon seit  1Jahr nicht mehr wohne(meine Eltern wohnen da)-macht das was?

Bin grad total überfragt...Wäre über eine kurze ZUsammenfassung nochmal sehr glücklich. Lg Ulli


----------



## jupp11 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Ulli3012 schrieb:


> ...Wäre über eine kurze ZUsammenfassung nochmal sehr glücklich. Lg Ulli



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## skater (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Eine kurze Zusammenfassung?
Gerne, hier: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/

skater


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511





skater schrieb:


> Eine kurze Zusammenfassung?
> Gerne, hier: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/
> 
> skater



ist vom selben Autor


----------



## skater (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> ist vom selben Autor



Ah jo, dacht ich mir, nur hab ich grad abgesendet und sah dann, dass jupp ein paar Sekunden früher dran war :sun:

Aber so kann der Ulli3012 nun in Ruhe lesen und sich dann zurück lehnen


----------



## Prober (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Also ich hab bis jetzt noch keine Bestätigung meines Widerrufes bekommen. Schon ca. ne Woche.


----------



## speedy badtke (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

ich bin da auch auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen. Bin da rein, hab mich angemeldet und leider nur durch einen versteckten Zufall herausgefunden dass das Geld kostet :-( Habe dann direkt eine eMail an den Verein gesendet mit einem Widerruf.
Ist denn da ein rechtswirksamer Vertrag zustandegekommen? Weil die dürfen das zweiwöchige Widerrufsrecht doch gar nicht außer Kraft setzen wie sie es mit Ihren AGB´s machen.
Also bin ich doch auf der sicheren Seite und muss mir da keinen Stress machen, oder? Zahlen werd ich sowieso nix. Oder muss ich noch irgendwas beachten tun machen. 
Über eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar, da ich die AGB´s etc schon akzetiert hatte.

Gruß 

Speedy


----------



## skater (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Schau ein paar Beiträge über dir.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=209922#post209922
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=209923#post209923
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=209924#post209924
 dort stehen Links drin.
Das ganze Lesen und nen Tee trinken dabei


----------



## Rosa82 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo, 

auch ich blöde Kuh bin auf nachbarschaft24.net reingefallen. Heute flog nun eine Rechnung über 54 € in meinen Mailkasten und ich weiss gar nicht so recht was ich unternehmen soll ? Der Rechung widersprechen ? Einfach abwarten und nichts tun ? Oh, ich ärgere mich so, dass ich so blöde war, aber von kostenpflichtig oder einen 14 Tägigen kostenlosen Testphase habe ich nichts gelesen. Mich angemeldet, einmal umgesehen, und nun eine Rechung! 

Rosa


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Rosa82 schrieb:


> ich weiss gar nicht so recht was ich unternehmen soll a


Wie wäre es das Posting vor deinem  lesen?

jetzt fängt das hier auch mit den "me toos"  an :wall:


----------



## Rosa82 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wie wäre es das Posting vor deinem  lesen?
> 
> jetzt fängt das hier auch mit den "me toos"  an :wall:



Ja, sorry, bin grad nur ein wenig verägert - kannst meinen "me too" Beitrag löschen  

Rosa


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

laß man, bin nur selber auch etwas verärgert, weil es im Nachbarthread 
"fabrikeinkauf" völlig  überhand genommen hat 

da wird man auch etwas gereizt

und  gleich für den nächsten der fragt,   was soll ich tun?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/


----------



## Duftengel (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Nachbarschaft24 ist, wie schon geschrieben wurde, der gleiche Betreiber von u. a. Gesundheitscheck, Führerscheintest etc.. Es wird immer wieder einschüchternde Zahlungsaufforderungen bis hin zur Androhung eine Inkasso-Unternehmens samt Schufa-Eintrag geben. Dieses Inkasso-Unternehmen ist allerdings kein echtes! Es wechselt ständige den Standort und die Geschäftsführer. [ edit] und nicht erschrecken lassen. Wenn man bei Whois recherchiert, steckt eine gewisse Frau B.  F. dahinter. Aber ob allein diese Angaben richtig sind, ist schon sehr zweifelhaft.

Nicht ärgern, nur wundern. Irgendwann machen sie Fehler, oder man wird Sie aufspüren...
:-D


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

[Selve-edit]


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

*Hinweis:  *
Im Nachbarthread fabrikeinkauf wurde bereits  mehr als deutlich erklärt,  dass Recherchen
 und deren Ergebnisse "gerichtsfest" sein müssen. Spekulationen werden hier nicht mehr geduldet.


----------



## KKücker (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/




Rosa82 schrieb:


> und ich weiss gar nicht so recht was ich unternehmen soll ? Der Rechung widersprechen ? Einfach abwarten und nichts tun ?


----------



## Caro90 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi

brauche dringend hilfe.
Ich war so rassel dumm und hab mich da auch angemeldet. Man ich hasse mich für meine Neugier :wall:
Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich und wo ich hin schreiben soll.
Bin übrigends noch minderjährig was die sache mit den angeblichen vertrag noch komplizierter machen sollte oder?
Mir ist ganz schlecht...HILFE

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## sascha (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Caro90 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> brauche dringend hilfe.
> Ich war so rassel dumm und hab mich da auch angemeldet. Man ich hasse mich für meine Neugier :wall:
> ...



Nicht volljährig? Ok. Dann verstehe ich, warum du nicht einfach den Beitrag eins weiter oben lesen kannst. Daher auch für dich eine Individualberatung: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/


----------



## Caro90 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Man ist man hier freundlich in diesem Forum.

Danke


----------



## sascha (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Caro90 schrieb:


> Man ist man hier freundlich in diesem Forum.
> 
> Danke



Ja. Auch nach 90 Fragen "was man tun soll" und 90 Antworten darauf ist man noch freundlich hier im Forum


----------



## Nine1103 (8 November 2007)

*Nachbarschaft24*

Hallo ihr lieben

Muss leider auch mal nachfragen, wie ich mich jetzt am besten verhalte.

Ich kam auch irgendwie dazu mich bei nachbarschaft 24 anzumelden, hatte aber da nix böses gedacht.

Angemeldet hatte ich mich am 11. 10.2007 und heute hab ich per Mail eine Rechnung von denen bekommen, das ich 54,00 Euro bezahlen soll.
Ich bin mir sicher das ich vorher nichts von irgendwelchen Mitgliedskosten gelesen habe, denn sonst hätte ich mich da nicht angemeldet.

Wie soll ich mich nun verhalten??

Schonmal danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## skater (8 November 2007)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24*



Nine1103 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben
> 
> Muss leider auch mal nachfragen, wie ich mich jetzt am besten verhalte.
> 
> ...


Wenn ein Mod mal bitte so freundlich wäre: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498

Und für dich Nine1103 den Tipp, den obigen Link anzuschauen


----------



## technofreak (8 November 2007)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24*



skater schrieb:


> Wenn ein Mod mal bitte so freundlich wäre: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498


schon passiert 

der spezielle  Tipp unseres Admin


sascha schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/


----------



## Kaffeefee (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
bin auch auf das nachbarschaftsforum reingefallen, was an sich ja schon ziemlich doof ist. Dazu kommt aber noch, dass ich anscheinend (ich war wirklich anscheinend nicht ganz bei mir) bei dem Feld, wo man seinen Namen eingibt, den Namen einer Nachbarin eingegeben habe, da ich wohl dachte auf diese Weise nach der Nachbarin suchen zu können. Im Nachhinein kann ich das Ganze auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Jedenfalls habe ich also jetzt quasi meine Nachbarin angemeldet, allerdings unter meiner e-mail-adresse. Jetzt hab ich natürlich Angst, dass meiner Nachbarin demnächst ein Brief ins Haus geflattert kommt.
Ich habe natürlich die Anmeldung zig-fach bei versch. E-mail-adressen widerrufen und hoffe, dass das jetzt auch so klappt. Mir ist das Ganze wirklich sehr peinlich und ich hoffe, dass ihr vielleicht noch einen Rat für mich habt?
Liebe Grüße, Kaffeefee :cry: :wall: :cry:


----------



## technofreak (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

meep meep 

der spezielle  Tipp unseres Admin


sascha schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/


----------



## Kaffeefee (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

das hab ich doch alles schon gelesen. in meinem speziellen Fall hilft mir das aber nicht viel weiter, da ich mich ja quasi nicht selbst sondern, wie gesagt, jemand anderen angemeldet habe.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Was soll sich dadurch ändern?


----------



## skater (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

So speziell ist der Fall doch gar nicht.
Und ändert nichts an der Tatsache.
Wie wäre es mit offen sein und mir ihr reden?
So etwas hat noch niemanden geschadet.
Und wenn du Ihr dann die Links zeigst gibts wohl :bash:
Aber mehr sollte da nicht passieren.


----------



## daniela_dam (8 November 2007)

*Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo!
KAum zu glauben aber mir ist es auch passiert! Habe ne mail von den bekommen. Nunja , so neugierig wie man ist (wie ich bin) habe ich natürlich einige Daten dort angeben und die Agbs schnell durch gelesen . Anschliessend habe ich eine E-mail bekommen bin aber nicht auf den link gegangen die dort drin stand . Jetzt habe ich eine widerrufung den geschrieben. Ich weiß nun nicht ob ich das geld bezahlen etc......ich weiß nun nicht ob ich abwarten muss oder weitere E-mails verschicken soll etc......habe dort auch nicht meinen kompletten nachnamen angeben. Was soll ich bloß machen????? HILFE


----------



## skater (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



daniela_dam schrieb:


> Hallo!
> KAum zu glauben aber mir ist es auch passiert! Habe ne mail von den bekommen. Nunja , so neugierig wie man ist (wie ich bin) habe ich natürlich einige Daten dort angeben und die Agbs schnell durch gelesen .


Ja, und, wenn du dir diese durchgelesen hast, dann soltest du eigentlich wissen, dass dieses was kostet - ob es nun gerichtlich standhält oder nicht!



> ...Was soll ich bloß machen????? HILFE


Ja, Hilfe schreien ist immer gut, ich empfehle dir zu lesen!!!!
Und zwar, mal schauen, genau vier Beiträge über deinem, von dem netten Moderator technofreak, der netterweise *zwei* Links gepostet hat!
Koch dir nen Tee, les das in Ruhe!
Dann sollten sich deine Fragen erübrigt haben

SCNR :sun:


----------



## daniela_dam (8 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa trotzdem danke ..........


----------



## Mpower (9 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



daniela_dam schrieb:


> Hallo!
> KAum zu glauben aber mir ist es auch passiert! Habe ne mail von den bekommen. Nunja , so neugierig wie man ist (wie ich bin) habe ich natürlich einige Daten dort angeben und die Agbs schnell durch gelesen . Anschliessend habe ich eine E-mail bekommen bin aber nicht auf den link gegangen die dort drin stand . Jetzt habe ich eine widerrufung den geschrieben. Ich weiß nun nicht ob ich das geld bezahlen etc......ich weiß nun nicht ob ich abwarten muss oder weitere E-mails verschicken soll etc......habe dort auch nicht meinen kompletten nachnamen angeben. Was soll ich bloß machen????? HILFE


Hallo,
ich habe die Anmeldung nicht ganz ausgeführt und die Mail ist auch zu mir gekommen. Wenn man auf den Link klickt kommt ein Eingabefeld "bestätigen Sie die Richtigkeit der Daten" doch da fehlt mein Name. Diesen sollte man nicht eintippen und auch nicht bestätigen.
Gruß
Mpower


----------



## lucy75 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hab heute auch die besagte rechnung mit folgenden zeilen erhalten


> _Ihr 14 Tage kostenfreier Zugang ist abgelaufen. Gemäß Ihrer Zustimmung berechnen wir Ihnen heute die fällige Nutzungsgebühr von:
> 
> 
> Rechnungsbetrag: 54,00 Euro
> ...



hab mir jetzt mal (fast) alle seiten hier durchgelesen, aber trotzdem noch ne frage:

soll ich nun besser der rechnung widersprechen und was schreibt man da am besten?
oder einfach abwarten, was noch kommt?


----------



## Quami89 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo ihr lieben!

Ich habe mich heute bei nachbarschaft24 angemeldet, nachdem ich mehrere Email-Einladungen von bekannten Namen erhalten hatte. (leider) Die Kosten habe ich leider erst später entdeckt

Soll ich jetzt sofort Widerspruch einlegen, oder erst noch abwarten?

Was genau muss ich denen schreiben, habe nämlich keine Ahnung wie ich so einen Widerspruch formulieren muss und was da alles reingehört. Bitte helft mir

Liebe Grüße

Quami


----------



## skater (9 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Quami89 schrieb:


> . Bitte helft mir


Lesen: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/


----------



## Quami89 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@skater: alles gut und schön, aber ich habe noch keine Rechnung erhalten und stehe noch einen Schritt davor (Zum Glück)

Soll ich jetzt so etwas zu denen hinschicken an [email protected]:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> am 09.11.2007 war ich auf Ihrer Seite [noparse]www.nachbarschaft24.net[/noparse].
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Quami89 schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt so etwas zu denen hinschicken an


Individelle Einzelrechtsberatung ist in Deutschland verboten 
( Rechtsberatungsgesetz)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtsberatungsgesetz

Dafür sind Verbraucherzentralen  und/oder Anwälte zuständig


----------



## SebastianK (9 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Sagt mal bitte:
ich habe jetzt die 21 Seiten durchgelesen und habe auf einer Seite nachbarschaft24.com meine Daten eingegeben und nun soll ich bezahlen!!!elf!11!!
Was soll ich tun?

Im ernst:

Bereits auf der ersten Seite stehen ALLE Antworten mit Links, Erklärungen usw..
Bereits nach der Antwort steht die Frage, die mit dem Posting DAVOR beantwortet wurde.
Auf jeder Seite befindet sich mindestens eine Anfrage, die bereits auf der ersten Seite stand und auch da schon beantwortet wurde. Selbst ein Posting wie "ich habe jetzt alles schon gelesen hier- jetzt bekam ich eine Rechnung, was soll ich jetzt tun?" existiert...:roll:
Daraus schließe ich:

1. Die Leute sind zu faul zum Lesen oder verstehen die Antworten nicht
2. Es waren mal zig Threads, die ihr hier zusammengefasst habt.

Bitte bitte, sagt mir, daß Fall 2 zutrifft, denn sonst fehlt es mir arg an Mitleid..


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Bitte bitte, sagt mir, daß Fall 2 zutrifft,


Nein, trifft nicht zu


----------



## SebastianK (9 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Mein Gott, habt ihr Mods dann eine Engelsgeduld!

Alleine die erste Seite reicht völlig zur Beantwortung ALLER nachfolgenden Fragen aus, die auf den 20 folgenden Seiten gestellt werden. Wenn man die Ignoranz der Menschen sieht, die sich nicht einmal die Mühe machen, SELBST auf einen Link zu klicken, der ihr Problem löst und dies für sich selbst JEDES MAL AUFS NEUE zitiert und beantwortet haben möchten, dann bin ich der Meinung, daß sie zurecht die Rechnung bekamen, denn: selbst wenn sie die Hilfe noch nicht lesen können, so werden sie beim nächsten Bauernfang und Nepp wieder reinfallen, weil sie es gar nicht lesen möchten, daß es kostenpflichtig ist.

Vielleicht (er)lernen die das Lesen dann, nachdem es sie die paar Hundert EURonen gekostet hat.

Wahnsinn- so viel Dummheit (pardon!) muss einfach bestraft werden.
Nochmal: 
Ich bewundere eure Geduld, eine Frage immer und immer wieder gleich zu beantworten. Wobei ich nur einmal die Antwort derer, die auf den vergangenen Seiten die gleiche Frage gestellt haben, gerne wissen würde:

Was an der ersten Seite ist so unverständlich?

Vielleicht kann man dann die Antworten ggf. besser und idiotensicher verfassen, damit die gleichen Fragen nicht zig mal gestellt werden?

Hier sind Leute, die machen sich die Mühe, Texte zu schreiben, Antworten zu verfassen, die ja offensichtlich nicht einmal GELESEN werden! Es scheint mir so, als ob die Geneppten einfach nur mal den Frust loswerden wollen, die Hinweise eh nicht befolgen werden und eh bezahlen werden- vielleicht sollten diese einfach bezahlen und ihren Frust dann woanders ablassen?

(Alternatiov besteht noch die Möglichkeit, daß es Fakes sind, die einfach die Zeit der engagierten binden sollen, damit diese nicht nach neuern Bauernfängern suchen, indem sie die gleiche idiotische Frage zum zigsten mal beantworten???)


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man dann die Antworten ggf. besser und idiotensicher verfassen, damit die gleichen Fragen nicht zig mal gestellt werden?


Sascha hat  die etwas  mehr juristisch ausgelegten Ratschläge von rolf76  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
nochmals vereinfacht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
weiter geht es nicht, ohne durch unzulässige Vereinfachung falsche Aussagen zu treffen 
oder in unzulässige Einzelberatung zu geraten. 

Ansonsten sage ich ganz offen,  geht mir das a.A.v. 
Wetten, dass das nächste,  spätestens das übernächste Posting   ein "me too"  ist? 
( Wir überlegen schon ein Antwortscript  dafür zu  entwickeln )

PS: Im Nachbarthread  Fabrikeinkauf ist es übrigens noch bei weitem  heftiger 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49066


----------



## heckmeck1978 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hi

bin auch reingefallen habe alles gelesen was so geschrieben steht nun war ich auf der seite da steht auf einmal auf der startseite was es kostet und so weiter ist das auch jemanden aufgefallen hat auf jeden fall nicht schon immer dor so und in dieser form gestanden

mfg rene


----------



## jupp11 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



heckmeck1978 schrieb:


> nun war ich auf der seite da steht auf einmal auf der startseite was es kostet



ist das dein Problem?


----------



## SebastianK (9 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ webwatcher:
:wall: Autsch- der Thread da tut tatsächlich weh :wall:
Ihr müsst doch jeden Tag Augenkrebs kriegen durch diese Art und Weise der Poster  Den Job würde ich ja nicht einmal bezahlt haben wollen, was ihr hier macht!
(Zumal man ja manchmal gar nicht weiss, was die User wollen...)

@ heckmeck1978
- Satzzeichen existieren und würden vermutlich auch deinen Text verständlich machen. Ist das nun eine Frage, Aussage, Hilfeersuchen, neue Erkenntnis oder was?


----------



## heckmeck1978 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> ist das dein Problem?


ja eigentlich schon.was macht man nun? ist es den auch jemanden aufgefallen?

mfg rene


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



heckmeck1978 schrieb:


> ja eigentlich schon.


nein


----------



## skater (9 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> @ webwatcher:
> ...
> (Zumal man ja manchmal gar nicht weiss, was die User wollen...)


Glaube mir, die Mods haben alle ne Glaskugel neben dem PC stehen die alles unverständliche erklärt :sun:
Ne ehrlich, man entwickelt ein Gespür für solche sachen


----------



## mumpiz (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
ich sitze jetzt hier seit einer Weile und habe mir alle Beiträge durchgelesen.
Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass es nur 2 Leute wie mir ergangen ist.
Während hier alle anderen rechtzeitig entdeckt zu haben scheinen, dass der Dienst etwas kostet, und somit innerhalb der 14 Tage widerrufen konnten.

Ich habe jedoch erst heute, mit Erhalt der Rechnung, mitbekommen, wo ich da reingeraten bin. Der Widerrufszeitraum ist somit vorbei!! 
Zwar habe ich jetzt trotzdem widerrufen, verspreche mir jedoch keinen großen Erfolg davon.
Das einzige, was mich Hoffnung schöpfen lässt, ist die Tatsache, dass der Preis nich "groß und fett" angezeigt wurde, sondern nur so unscheinbar. (Hatte hier irgendwer mal erwähnt, dass das Bedingung sei.)

Tut mir leid, wenn ich doch Hinweise zu dem, wie ich mich in meinem speziellen Fall verhalten sollte, übersehen habe.

Neige ja anscheinend dazu, etwas zu übersehen...
Aber die 9 € im Monat für 2 Jahre lassen mich grad sehr wuschig werden, sry.

Jedenfalls, meine eigentlich Frage, falls sie nich klar wurde ^^ :
Widerrufen bringt doch gar nix mehr, wie komm ich trotzdem aus der Sache raus, da ich nich sagen kann, ich hätte rechtzeitig widersprochen!?

lg


----------



## skater (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Also ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du alles gelesen hast, somit auch hoffentlich die Links, daher der Link noch einmal, wo auch alles drin steht: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Und hiermit stell ich die Bitte an die Mods / Admins, doch diesen Thread bitte zu schließen, hier scheint es keine neuen Infos zu geben!

skater, der nen 22-seiten Fred übersichtlicher findet als einen 130-seitigen (Fabrikeinkauf)


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mumpiz schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass es nur 2 Leute wie mir ergangen ist.


Kostenfallen werden hier seit rund 2 Jahren besprochen. Im Wesentlichen waren *alle Fälle gleich*. Es war auch in allen Fällen eine Maßnahme die richtige.


----------



## lucy75 (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ mumpiz
auch auf die gefahr hin, dass sich jetzt wieder einige aufregen werden....
mir ist es auch aufgefallen, dass die meisten noch rechtzeitig widersprochen haben...ich bin aber auch erst nach erhalt der rechnung darauf aufmerksam geworden

und @ rené
hab das mit den 9 € jetzt auch auf der startseite gesehen, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass das damals, als ich mich angemeldet habe nicht zu sehen war!

@all
ist es eigentlich bei jemandem schon weiter gegangen, als bis zu mahnungen und inkassoschreiben?


----------



## rosomi (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe es auch geschafft: bin auf Nachbarschaft24 reingefallen. Habe bei meiner Anmeldung nichts von einem Beitrag gesehen. Wollte mich danach auch gleich wieder abmelden, weil das meines Erachtens nach ein vollkommen uninteressantes Forum ist. Leider fand und finde ich keine Möglichkeit, mich da abzumelden  (bin zwar kurzsichtig, aber nicht blind). 
Jetzt wollen die von mir 54 Euro haben. 
Habe folgende Mail geschickt: 


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ich wollte und will noch immer meine Mitgliedschaft bei Ihnen kündigen, doch leider finde ich nirgendwo einen Hinweis, wie und wo ich das machen kann. Ich habe auch nichts von einem Beitrag gelesen. Bitte sind Sie so lieb, und löschen mich aus Ihren Daten, denn ich habe kein Interesse an einer Mitgliedschaft.
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Bemühungen
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Reicht das?
Bedanke mich ganz lieb für eine Antwort von Euch


----------



## Franziska (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Anderer Name, selbe Masche!
Bitte lesen:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...nkauf-com-tausende-beschwerden-ueber-abzocke/


----------



## sascha (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> ist es eigentlich bei jemandem schon weiter gegangen, als bis zu mahnungen und inkassoschreiben?



Steht auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Kostenfallen werden hier seit rund 2 Jahren besprochen. Im Wesentlichen waren *alle Fälle gleich*. Es war auch in allen Fällen eine Maßnahme die richtige.


Da kann ich mich nur voll und ganz anschließen.
[Gebetsmühle]Seltenst hat es jemand aus der Nutzlosbranche riskiert, sich seine Kohle über ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren zu holen. Man hat sich auf immer dreister und heftiger werdende Drohungen beschränkt und wohl auch den gewünschten Erfolg damit - viele zahlende unfreiwillige "Kunden"[/Gebetsmühle]


----------



## frank_da_dj (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Freunde,

bei mir genau dasselbe: Heute kam die e-Mail mit der Rechnung. Ich werde jetzt einfach mal nichts tun. Ich denke nämlich, die Seite sah zum Zeitpunkt unserer "Anmeldung" noch ganz anders aus. Die Seite ist und war doch nur auf arglistige Täuschung ausgelegt.


----------



## Obi-Wan (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Mich hat jetzt auch erwischt... :roll: Und das mir, der seinen Kumpels immer predigt, das sie sich nicht voreillig irgendwo anmelden sollen und auf versteckte Kosten achten sollen. Aber nun ja, kann jedem mal passieren und der Widerruf ist raus. Mal schauen, ob ich heute noch Antwort bekomme.


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



rosomi schrieb:


> Habe folgende Mail geschickt


Nach den Erfahrungen von 2 Jahren mit Kostenfallen der Nach-Dialer-Ära sind individuell verfasste Schreiben oder Anzeigen von Rechtsunkundigen *brandgefährlich* für die Verfasser.

Nur die Ratschläge hier im Forum oder bei den Verbraucherzentralen sind zur Nachahmung tauglich.


----------



## frau.frau (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Obi-Wan schrieb:


> Mich hat jetzt auch erwischt... :roll: Und das mir, der seinen Kumpels immer predigt, das sie sich nicht voreillig irgendwo anmelden sollen und auf versteckte Kosten achten sollen. Aber nun ja, kann jedem mal passieren und der Widerruf ist raus. Mal schauen, ob ich heute noch Antwort bekomme.


Hi du,

ich habe auch widerrufen und habe dann ne mail bekommen.

grußle


----------



## skater (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Solange ihr einen *Widerruf* und keine *Kündigung* geschrieben habt.

Wenn ihr schon etwas zu denen schreibt, was eh, aufgrund der geposteten Links nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen ist (siehe *hier*) dann solltet ihr auch sicher sein, wie dvill schon geschrieben hat, dass ihr auch wisst, was ihr da macht!


----------



## Obi-Wan (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



skater schrieb:


> Solange ihr einen *Widerruf* und keine *Kündigung* geschrieben habt.



Darauf hab ich schon geachtet. 

Hatte hier im Thread ein Schreiben "ausgeliehen", von dem ich wusste, das es geklappt hat und mit meinen Daten gefüllt.


Inzwischen ist auch eine Bestätigung reingekommen. Hatte ehrlich gesagt gedacht, das es länger dauert.


----------



## FK4life (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich vin heute auch darauf reingefallen nachdem ich eine email von sei mein freund.de erhalten habe. Bsiher habe ich einen wierderruf an die email addy im agbs geschickt und hoffe auf erfolg.

im übrigen hab ich nochmal auf den link in der email geklickt da steht es auf der startseite von 9 euro allerdings nurmal inder schriftform wie der ganze texkt, wenn ich allerdings nur nachbarschaft24.net aufrufe steht der preis etc fett dargestellt links in dem kleinen text


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Obi-Wan schrieb:


> Hatte hier im Thread ein Schreiben "ausgeliehen", von dem ich wusste, das es geklappt hat und mit meinen Daten gefüllt.


Man muss auf schwachsinnige Schreiben nicht auch noch ebenso reagieren.

Hier gibt es klare Empfehlungen der Verbraucherzentralen und aus diesem Forum.

Selbstgefrickeltes ist gefährlich. Vor Nachahmung muss dringend gewarnt werden.


----------



## SebastianK (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Hier gibt es klare Empfehlungen der Verbraucherzentralen und aus diesem Forum.
> 
> Selbstgefrickeltes ist gefährlich. Vor Nachahmung muss dringend gewarnt werden.



Empfehlungen, die offensichtlich um jeden Preis nicht beachtet werden- also lass die Leute mal schön die "Kündigung" schreiben, somit auch den Vertrag bestätigen und dann bezahlen. Ist wie bei Kleinkindern: wer nicht hören will...


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Empfehlungen, die offensichtlich um jeden Preis nicht beachtet werden- also lass die Leute mal schön die "Kündigung" schreiben, somit auch den Vertrag bestätigen und dann bezahlen. Ist wie bei Kleinkindern: wer nicht hören will...


Wenn die Verrückten nur für sich das Lehrgeld zahlen würde, wäre das ja noch so wie gewollt.

Fatalerweise entstehen aus diesen Selbstversuchen Urteile durch Selbstanzeigen, Ratenvereinbarungen, Fristversäumnisse oder Nichterscheinen vor Gericht usw., die wieder zum Opfererschrecken dienen müssen. Auch andere zahlen die Zeche mit.


----------



## FK4life (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Mir ist bei der Seite noch aufgefallen das am anfang nix von einer anmeldung steht sondern nur nach einer suche nach mitgleidern aus der eigenen nähe


----------



## Obi-Wan (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Selbstgefrickeltes ist gefährlich. Vor Nachahmung muss dringend gewarnt werden.



Dieses Selbstgefrickeltes, wie du es nennst, hat mir jedoch einen akzeptierten Widerruf eingebracht.


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Mir ist in 2 Jahren aufgefallen, dass es hier lang geht, wenn man sich selbst nicht reinreiten will.


----------



## SebastianK (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Fatalerweise entstehen aus diesen Selbstversuchen Urteile durch Selbstanzeigen, Ratenvereinbarungen, Fristversäumnisse oder Nichterscheinen vor Gericht usw., die wieder zum Opfererschrecken dienen müssen. Auch andere zahlen die Zeche mit.



ACK- war das nicht der Anwalt T., der mit den Urteilen auf seiner Seite für die Schmidtleins prahlt?

Im Prinzip sind es genau solche Leute, die nicht hören wollten und lesen konnten und sich dann auf Ratenzahlungen eingelassen haben und somit schööön erst Recht in die Falle getappt sind, da sie die Kosten des Juristen übernehmen mussten. 

Naja- Dummheit muss halt bestraft werden- ich sehe nicht, daß da andere die Zeche bezahlen. Jeder, der nach der ersten Seite hier noch die Frage stellt, was denn zu tun sei, müßte zum doppelten Bezahlen verdonnert werden.

Sich da noch auf irgendwelche Schreiben usw.. einzulassen: Idiotie pur! 
Die genannten Links sind scheinbar nicht seriös/glaubhaft genug, somit welche immer noch meinen, mit einem Briefkasten kommunizieren zu müssen :wall:


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Obi-Wan schrieb:


> Dieses Selbstgefrickeltes, wie du es nennst, hat mir jedoch einen akzeptierten Widerruf eingebracht.


Beratungsresistenz mag man sich persönlich gönnen, zur Nachahmung ist es nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> ACK- war das nicht der Anwalt T., der mit den Urteilen auf seiner Seite für die Schmidtleins prahlt?


Eben nicht nur der. Die Inkassofortsätze der Briefkastenunternehmer haben alle solche Seiten oder sogar Prangerseiten für "Schuldner". Das gibt den schwachsinnigen Drohschreiben ein überflüssiges Angstpotential.


----------



## SebastianK (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ah- ich habe es jetzt gefunden- es war tatsächlich T.

und auf http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2007/01/12/urteilskollektion-a-la-schmidtlein/
steht ein schöner Text dazu und was von den Forderungen zu halten ist.
Die Kommentare sind auch lesenswert. Besonders schön:


> Die Urteilssammlung auf der T.-Seite dienen einzig und allein dem Zweck, die vermeintlichen Schuldner weiter einzuschüchtern!



Mehr ist das nicht- es wird weder legaler, noch legitimer, wenn immer mehr "Beschränkte" auf solche Abzockseiten hereinfallen.
Man müsste schon fast ein Netzwerk mit ca. 100-500 Leuten aufbauen, die sich dort anmelden, den Dienst nicht nutzen und sofort die Willenserklärung zurückziehen und dann auch auf die Forderung warten. Wenn diese dann die Anwälte beschäftigen wie im o.g. Link, dann werden sie sich überlegen, die Mandanten zu behalten oder den Mandaten zumindest raten, nur Forderungen aufzustellen, wo es auch Sinn macht.

Aber diese 100 Menschen in diesem Land zu finden scheint leider unmöglich


----------



## Obi-Wan (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Beratungsresistenz mag man sich persönlich gönnen, zur Nachahmung ist es nicht zu empfehlen.



Dann hatte ich wohl mehr Glück als Verstand, right?


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Man muss jedenfalls genau beurteilen können, was aus einem Schreiben herausgelesen werden kann. Unnötige oder fehlinterpretierbare Aussagen werden zum eigenen Nachteil.

Nur die Empfehlungen der Verbraucherzentralen sowie die hier im Forum enthaltenen sind empfehlenswert.


----------



## Obi-Wan (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hm, verstehe. Ich als Laie, denke das man schon das aus dem Schreiben klar ersichtlich wird, was mein Wunsch war. 

Na ja, sei es drum. Ich habe eine Bestätigung bekommen, das mein Widerruf angenommen wurde und für die Zukunft bin ich auch wieder ein wenig schlauer.


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ein fiktives Beispiel:

Ein Jugendlicher meldet sich mit falschen Daten bei einer Kostenfalle an. Die Rechnung schreckt ihn auf. Die Eltern erstatten empört Anzeige wegen Betrugs gegen den Fallensteller.

Der StA ermittelt 2 mögliche Delikte: Datenfälschung durch den Jugendlichen und Betrug durch den Fallensteller. Letzteres ist nicht nachweisbar und wird verworfen.

Es bleibt die Selbstanzeige des Jugendlichen bezüglich der Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten. Die Entscheidungen sind leider bekannt, werden veröffentlicht und leiten Wasser auf die falschen Mühlen.

Man sollte immer wahrheitsgemäß bleiben und nur das Nötige in der richtigen Weise sagen.


----------



## rodri-mkxx (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KIMI30 schrieb:


> _[Fullquote entfernt. (bh)]_


hallo kimi..leider bin ich auch reingefallen...nun...ich hab meine richtige DAten gar nicht geschrieben..
hast du die Rechnung bekommen??
hast du auch eine Bestätigung deiner Kündigung erhalten??
vielen Dank un ich warte auf deine baldige Antwort.
Gruss


----------



## dielillifee (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo 
ich bin neu hier und war so doof auf den Unfug reinzufallen:wall:
Jetzt hab ich mir das Forum gut durchgelesen und hätte noch eine Frage wie formuliert man denn diesen Widerruf am besten?


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/


----------



## SebastianK (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dielillifee schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mir das Forum gut durchgelesen und hätte noch eine Frage wie formuliert man denn diesen Widerruf am besten?



Bereits auf Seite 1 dieses Threads bei der 5. Antwort im dort benannten Link wird alles erklärt. Genau bei den "Überlegungen zu angeblich geschlossenen Internetverträgen" gibt es eine Stichpunktliste nach der Frage "Kann ich den Vertrag widerrufen?".

Was davon hast du gelesen und was davon nicht verstanden?
(auch wenn die Frage ggf. "pampig" klingt- sie ist nicht böse/abwertend gemeint)


----------



## KIMI30 (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



rodri-mkxx schrieb:


> hallo kimi..leider bin ich auch reingefallen...nun...ich hab meine richtige DAten gar nicht geschrieben..
> hast du die Rechnung bekommen??
> hast du auch eine Bestätigung deiner Kündigung erhalten??
> vielen Dank un ich warte auf deine baldige Antwort.
> Gruss



Hi rodri-mkxx,

ich hab von nachbarschaft24 zum Glück nie eine Rechnung erhalten, da ich nach der Anmeldung einen Widerruf (keine KÜNDIGUNG) an die abgeschickt habe. Der Widerruf ist auch "bestätigt" wurden, wie ich hier schon irgendwann vorher erwähnt habe.


----------



## strangeman (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

So, ich habe heute eine Rechnung von diesem Nachbarschaftsunsinn erhalten, obwohl ich mich da gar nicht angemeldet habe.
Das habe ich denen gerade mitgeteilt, hilfweise widerrufen, angefochten und gekündigt...
Viel interessanter finde ich das hier:
Begleichen Sie bitte beigefügte Rechnung innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage auf das folgende Konto:

Empfänger: Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle (Nur an diesen Empfängernamen überweisen!)
Bank: Commerzbank
[......]
(Bitte überweisen an den aufgeführten Empfänger! Nicht Projektname aufführen.)​
Da die Commerzbank das möglicherweise gar nicht weiß, was da ihre Kontoinhaber so treiben, habe ich diese gerade mal in einem freundlichen Email darauf hingewiesen:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mit Befremden habe ich heute die unten stehende Nachricht von einem Ihrer Kunden erhalten.
Die personalisierten Links darin habe ich vorsorglich unkenntlich gemacht.
Dieser fordert mich darin auf, an ein Konto, welches in Ihrem Hause geführt wird, Geld zu überweisen; obwohl ich weder einen Vertrag mit diesem abgeschlossen habe noch eine Leistung in Anspruch genommen habe.
Er gibt an, dass ich an eine "Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle" überweisen solle.

Sicherlich ist Ihnen bekannt, dass Sie nach Nr. 3 Absatz 2 des "Abkommens zum Überweisungsverkehr" einen Kontonummer-Namensvergleich vorzunehmen haben, wenn in Belegform erteilte Überweisungsaufträge von dem erstbeauftragten Kreditinstitut auf EDV-Medien erfasst und beleglos weitergeleitet werden (EZÜ-Verfahren). Da ich derartige strittige Überweisungen -- wenn überhaupt -- grundsätzlich beleghaft erteilen würde, müsste für Sie die Möglichkeit eines Kontonummer-Namensvergleichs bestehen. Insbesondere müsste das Konto tatsächlich unter dem Namen "Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle" ohne Zusätze geführt werden, also von einer Person mit dem Namen "Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle" eröffnet worden sein.

Nach § 154 Absatz 2 Satz 1 der Abgabenordnung sind in Deutschland sogenannte Nummernkonten nicht zulässig. Insbesondere ist es auch verboten, Buchungen auf einen falschen oder erdichteten Namen vornehmen zu lassen. Ich fordere Sie daher auf, mir unverzüglich mitzuteilen, wer der Kontoinhaber des genannten Kontos ist. Hilfweise teilen Sie diesem mit, dass er derartige Zahlungsaufträge nicht mehr versenden darf und überweisen die auf den Namen "Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle" überwiesenen Beträge an die Auftraggeber zurück.

Sollten Sie mir nicht bis zum 17.11.2007 die Daten Ihres Kontoinhabers mitgeteilt haben, oder mir nachgewiesen haben, dass Sie den Kontoinhaber auf das geltende deutsche Recht hingewiesen haben, werde ich mich an das für Sie zuständige Finanzamt zur Veranlassung einer Steuerprüfung und der Sperrung des betreffenden Kontos (§ 154 Absatz 3 AO) wenden. Desweiteren werde ich einen Hinweis an das Zollamt geben, da es sich möglicherweise um Geschäftsverkehr mit dem Ausland handelt. Schließlich werde ich den ZKA einschalten, da das Überweisungsabkommen mit diesem abgeschlossen wurde.

Weiterhin behalte ich mir vor, mich an die Bankenaufsicht zu wenden oder Strafanzeige (z.B. wegen Steuerbetrugs) gegen Ihr Unternehmen zu stellen.

Hochachtungsvoll,​
Mal sehen, was passiert...

_Diverse Daten entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## skater (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wieso wendest du dich nicht gleich an die BaFin?
Die interessiert es auch sicher


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Die "Zentrale Abrechnung" gehört zu den Klassikern des Gewerbes.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Die "Zentrale Abrechnung" gehört zu den Klassikern des Gewerbes.


Naja... Die Firma "Zentrale Abrechnung" existiert aber. Warum sie wann gegründet wurde ist eine andere Frage, ebenso die Frage, ob sie als Empfänger angegeben werden durfte...
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=126030&postcount=67


----------



## strangeman (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

"zufällig" arbeite ich selbst in einer Behörde, die mit dem Bankgewerbe öfters zu tun hat (konkretisieren werde ich das hier nicht) und will / muss erst mal "anonym" und als Privatperson der Coba eine Chance geben... vielleicht wissen die es ja wirklich nicht...


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Jedenfalls ist "Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle" von "Zentrale Abrechnung" klar zu unterscheiden. Wenn die Firma gemeint wäre, müsste die Zahlungsaufforderung anders lauten.


----------



## Luzy (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

"Wo Geld zu holen ist, wird Moral nicht groß geschrieben" - stand in einem Beitrag des Links, den dvill hier angegeben hat. Dem ist wohl nichts hinzuzufügen. Die Banken haben doch alle einen :saint: oder nicht?!


----------



## der_Berliner (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

zum Thema

[...]

und noch was, da gleiche Masche

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?page=1&articleid=538


gruß

der_Berliner

_[Link auf eine Seite mit unklarer Verantwortlichkeit entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hier ist eine Firma mit diesem Namen:

za-clearing.com/impressum.html


----------



## strangeman (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Habe jetzt erst den Beitrag gelesen, dass es anscheinend eine Firma "ZA zentrale abrechnungsstelle GmbH" gibt... dumm nur, dass die nicht "Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle" heißt... (Rechtsform und das "ZA" ist auch relevant; werde auch noch mal ins Firmenrecht schauen, wenn die Coba mir "seltsame" Antworten gibt...)
Gemäß § 1 Absatz 1 Satz 2 Nr. 9 KWG handelt es sich bei "Durchführung des bargeldlosen Zahlungsverkehrs und des Abrechnungsverkehrs (Girogeschäft)" um ein Bankgeschäft, ein Hinweis "Eine Tätigkeit, die der behördlichen Genehmigung bedarf, übt die Gesellschaft nicht aus." ist zwar schön zu lesen, aber bringt die Aufsicht eher noch dazu, zu kontrollieren... wenn sie es weiß...


----------



## strangeman (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

auf der Seite der ZA in Frankfurt steht:
"Ich habe von Ihnen eine Rechnung erhalten, wie reagiere ich richtig?
Bitte folgen Sie den Anweisungen in der Rechnung und weisen Sie das Geld baldmöglichst an. Falls Unstimmigkeiten aufgetreten sind setzen Sie sich bitte mit dem Kundensupport in Verbindung. Die Telefonnummer und weitere Kontaktdaten finden Sie auf der Rechnung."

Die Rechnung, die ich erhalten habe, kam nicht von denen. Kontaktdaten von denen stehen auf meiner Rechnung auch nicht drauf. Vielleicht schicke ich denen auch noch ein Email.


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hier sind die schon mal bekannt.


----------



## strangeman (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich bezweifle nicht das es die gibt, nehme auch an, dass die nicht sonderlich seriös sind...
Jedenfalls haben sie mir gegenüber aber noch nichts von einer Forderungsabtretung o.ä. verlautbart; daher ist mein "Ansprechpartner" (wenn überhaupt) das "Unternehmen" in Dubai.
Da ich aber keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe...
Werde mal warten ob / bis die Coba antwortet und bis dahin erst mal nichts mehr unternehmen und auch hier nichts mehr reinschreiben.


----------



## daniela_dam (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Sehr geehrte Frau XXXXXXXXX
> 
> wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden diese natürlich berücksichtigen.
> Bedenken Sie aber, dass Ihnen interessante Kontakte entgehen.
> ...


das bekam ich als ich eine mail dort hingeschickt habe. Gott Sei dank!!!
Gerade nochmal glück gehabt.  Naja, beim nächsten mal weiß ich bescheid.Wird mir glaube ich nicht nochmal passiern. :-D


----------



## Diamond (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo!!!

Mir ist es natürlich auch passiert. habe eine frage: 
wie lange habt ihr auf das antwortschreiben  gewartet???

ich schaue andauernd nach, ob was gekommen ist und jetzt ist auch noch wochenende...

liebe grüße

Diamond


----------



## Luzy (10 November 2007)

*AW:Wie lange hat es gedauert bis die Antwort da war?*

Eine Stunde. War allerdings ein Montag. Ist aber im Spamordner gelandet, also nicht vergessen, den auch zu durchforsten.


----------



## daniela_dam (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Donnerstag abend ist mir das passiert. Habe dann sofort eine Mail dort hingeschickt und heute habe ich gleich eine antwort bekommen.


----------



## Luzy (10 November 2007)

*Antwortschreiben*

Diamond, welche Mailadresse hast du denn genommen?


----------



## Luzy (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Hier ist eine Firma mit diesem Namen:
> 
> za-clearing.com/impressum.html




da schau:

[...]

_[Link entfernt. (bh)]_


			
				der verlinkten Seite schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Homepage Link:
> 
> Wenn Sie eine Homepage haben, legen Sie keinen anklickbaren Link auf diese Info Seite, da das Ärger geben kann.


----------



## Diamond (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo!!

habe 3 stück genommen, wovon eine aber nicht ging:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]chaft.net (diese ging nicht)

habe es allerdings auch erst heute abgeschickt, bin ganz nervös wegen dieser sache...habe nämlich schon eine rechnung erhalten....


----------



## Luzy (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> da schau:
> 
> [...]
> 
> _[Link entfernt. (bh)]_






Luzy schrieb:


> da schau:
> 
> [...]
> 
> _[Link entfernt. (bh)]_




Ok, sorry. Aber diesen Spruch habe ich nicht gefunden. Kann ich dann schreiben, was man auf google eingeben muss?
Infrastruktur - Zentrale Abrechung als Kontoinhaberin


----------



## skater (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Diamond schrieb:


> ...
> habe es allerdings auch erst heute abgeschickt, bin ganz nervös wegen dieser sache...habe nämlich schon eine rechnung erhalten....



Und, wieso bist du nervös?
Hättest du diesen Thread gelesen, wüsstest du, das du lieber nen Tee kochen solltest und ruhig bleiben solltest :smile:


----------



## Luzy (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Diamond,
[email protected] funktioniert


----------



## Franziska (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> Diamond,
> [email protected] funktioniert



Das steht oben schon! Mehrfach!
Vielleicht haltet ihr euer Schwätzchen per PN?

Empfehle LESEN und Tee kochen.


----------



## Luzy (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Franziska schrieb:


> Das steht oben schon! Mehrfach!
> Vielleicht haltet ihr euer Schwätzchen per PN?
> 
> Empfehle LESEN und Tee kochen.



Nun pluster dich mal nicht so auf. Das weiß ich längst. Ich bin halt auch hilfsbereit bei Leuten, die nicht alle Seiten nachlesen. Manche sind auch noch sehr jung und werden leicht panisch. Ein kleiner Satz kostet mich keine Mühe.


----------



## Franziska (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Dann mach das bitte per PN!
Hält Dich keiner von ab.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> Nun pluster dich mal nicht so auf. Das weiß ich längst. Ich bin halt auch hilfsbereit bei Leuten, die nicht alle Seiten nachlesen. Manche sind auch noch sehr jung und werden leicht panisch. Ein kleiner Satz kostet mich keine Mühe.


Luzy, Deine Hilfsbereitschaft in Ehren, aber die Bereitschaft zu lesen, was bereits geschrieben wurde, sollte auch von sehr jungen Leuten erwartet werden.
Das kostete ebenso wenig Mühe auf der Leserseite wie bei Dir auf der Schreiberseite.
Es hat allerdings eine Vorteil für spätere Leser: Es gibt weniger Textmüll.


----------



## Diamond (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

habe auf eine frage geantwortet, mehr nicht.
dazu kommt das ich heute einige stunden vor dem pc gesessen habe um mir ALLES durchzulesen!!!!
zum textmüll: davon gibt es hier reichlich, dann machen ein paar sätze auch nichts mehr, oder???? ausserdem ist es für mich kein müll, muss ja zugeben, bin halt ein angsthase und deswegen nervös...werde deshalb  auch jetzt meinen mund halten.


----------



## Luzy (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Luzy, Deine Hilfsbereitschaft in Ehren, aber die Bereitschaft zu lesen, was bereits geschrieben wurde, sollte auch von sehr jungen Leuten erwartet werden.
> Das kostete ebenso wenig Mühe auf der Leserseite wie bei Dir auf der Schreiberseite.
> Es hat allerdings eine Vorteil für spätere Leser: Es gibt weniger Textmüll.



Ich bin eben nur auf den Ton angesprungen. 
Ich habe mittlerweile schon neun (!) PN von Leuten beantwortet, die mich unisono gefragt haben, wie sie sich nun bei "nachbarschaft" verhalten sollen. Ob's daran liegt, dass ich den Thread eröffnet habe?  Nun ja, trotzdem habe ich keinen abgebügelt, sondern einfach nur die Anrede oben abgeändert.


----------



## Luzy (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Diamond schrieb:


> habe auf eine frage geantwortet, mehr nicht.
> dazu kommt das ich heute einige stunden vor dem pc gesessen habe um mir ALLES durchzulesen!!!!
> zum textmüll: davon gibt es hier reichlich, dann machen ein paar sätze auch nichts mehr, oder???? ausserdem ist es für mich kein müll, muss ja zugeben, bin halt ein angsthase und deswegen nervös...werde deshalb  auch jetzt meinen mund halten.


Wenn du noch ne Frage hast, schreibst du mir halt auch ne PN. Aber wie gesagt, der Widerruf wird noch kommen und dann biste auch nicht mehr nervös!:wave:


----------



## Immo (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Diamond schrieb:


> bin halt ein angsthase und deswegen nervös...wer


beim daraufklicken auf jeden Mist bist du wohl kein Angsthase, sonst wärst du ja nicht da reingeraten


----------



## Der Jurist (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> Ich bin eben nur auf den Ton angesprungen.
> Ich habe mittlerweile schon neun (!) PN von Leuten beantwortet, die mich unisono gefragt haben, wie sie sich nun bei "nachbarschaft" verhalten sollen. Ob's daran liegt, dass ich den Thread eröffnet habe?  Nun ja, trotzdem habe ich keinen abgebügelt, sondern einfach nur die Anrede oben abgeändert.


Das ist sehr lieb von Dir. Einige der "alten Hasen" sind halt manchmal etwas ungehalten. Schön, dass da einige mit mehr Geduld nachkommen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Luzy (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Diamond schrieb:


> habe auf eine frage geantwortet, mehr nicht.
> dazu kommt das ich heute einige stunden vor dem pc gesessen habe um mir ALLES durchzulesen!!!!
> zum textmüll: davon gibt es hier reichlich, dann machen ein paar sätze auch nichts mehr, oder???? ausserdem ist es für mich kein müll, muss ja zugeben, bin halt ein angsthase und deswegen nervös...werde deshalb  auch jetzt meinen mund halten.





Der Jurist schrieb:


> Das ist sehr lieb von Dir. Einige der "alten Hasen" sind halt manchmal etwas ungehalten. Schön, dass da einige mit mehr Geduld nachkommen. :scherzkeks:



Nun ja, dann übe ich mich halt in Nachsicht mit den alten Hasen :lol: (wobei: so alt war der Hase nun auch nicht)


----------



## Luzy (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Immo schrieb:


> beim daraufklicken auf jeden Mist bist du wohl kein Angsthase, sonst wärst du ja nicht da reingeraten



Na, na, von deiner Signatur her hätte ich mir jetzt aber eine adäquatere Wortwahl erhofft. :juggle:

In diesem Sinne: Gute Nacht!:gaehn:


----------



## berlinerelfe (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

puhhhhh,nochmal Glück gehabt, mir wäre vor ein paar Tagen fast das gleiche wie Luzy passiert.Neugierig wie man (FRAU) nun mal ist, habe auch ich diese Seite angklickt,weil ich vorab auch eine E-Mail erhielt, mit dem Hinweis: jemand sucht Sie..........zum Glück habe ich beim  Überfliegen der Seite irgendwas  von €9,-- gelesen und da habe  ich flugs die Seite ganz schnell  wieder geschlossen .
AAAAAAAber dafür bin auch ich ein gebranntes Kind, weil ich ca. Anfang des Jahres über eine Suchmaschine,  eine Seite gesucht habe mit Möglichkeit zur  free SMS -Versendung, da ist mir folgendes passiert: Da ich es eilig hatte, weil ich ne kostenlose SMS über PC versenden wollte,klickte ich (BLOND) eine der angegebenen Seiten an,überflog auch dort den Text ganz schnell und klickte und klickte....bis ich endlich den SMS-Text versenden konnte und freute mich meines Lebens, das ich mal wieder ne SMS umsonst schreiben konnte. Irgendwo während der ganzen Prozedur mußte ich auch ne E-Mail-Addi angeben und siehe da nach genau 15 Tagen(klugerweise v.d.Unternehmen ,somit war mein 14-tägiges Rücktrittsrecht überschritten) erhielt ich ne Rechnung bzw. Mahnung, von wegen ich hätte beim Versenden dieser SMS, einen Abo-Vertrag über Laufzeit 2 Jahre abgeschlossen und die ersten Jahresgebühren von 99,--Euro wären überfällig:wall: 
Da machte ich mir mal die "MÜHE" und las mir alles ganz genau durch auf der Seite und mit Setzen eines Häkchens irgendwo im ganzen Buchstaben-Wirwarr,willigte ich somit in die AGB's ein ,an dem Tag als ich in dem Glauben war nur  ne kostenlose SMS versandt zu haben  :unzufrieden:
Tja, so schnell kanns einem ergehen, wenn man nur mal das Kleingedruckte so "überfliegt " :unzufrieden:
Ergo deshalb: AUS SCHADEN WIRD MAN (FRAU) KLUG !!!! manchmal zumindest  und daher habe ich mich vor nachbarschafts-dingsbums gerade nochmal so retten können!!!! Aber ich denke ,dies Masche dürfte hier auch einigen Benutzern schon bekannt sein------




Luzy schrieb:


> _[Fullquote entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## SebastianK (10 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



strangeman schrieb:


> So, ich habe heute eine Rechnung von diesem Nachbarschaftsunsinn erhalten, obwohl ich mich da gar nicht angemeldet habe.
> Das habe ich denen gerade mitgeteilt, hilfweise widerrufen, angefochten und *gekündigt*...



WAS hast du denn gekündigt?

Wie kann man nur so :wall:sein???

Du machst dich LÄCHERLICH mit der Drohung an die Bank mit den mißgedeuteten Paragrafen, kündigst etwas, was nicht vorhanden ist und bestätigst (in deren Augen und ggf. manch Juristenauge) einen Vertrag.
WAS an den Links/Antworten auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads ist eigentlich SOOOO unverständlich, daß man partout und ums Verrecken immer den FALSCHEN Weg gehen muss, indem man die hilfreichen Hinweise mißachten muss und sich immer selbst tiefer in die Sch.. reiten muss???
:wall:

Ich wünsche dir ein fröhliches Bezahlen- hoffe, daß irgendwann einer von den Unbelehrbaren kommt und einfach nur sagt: _ZIG mal wurde anderen der Tip gegeben soundso zu verfahren- aber ich war mal wieder schlauer und muss jetzt für dieses Verhalten bezahlen!_

@berlinerelfe:
Aus dem Schaden wird KAUM einer Klug- es heisst ja: jeden Tag steht ein neuer Dummer auf- das Forum hier und manch ein Thread beweist, daß dieser manchmal mehrfach am Tag aufsteht und anderen Geldgeschenke bringt :scherzkeks:
Denk nicht einmal annähernd dran, daß Menschen aus manch einem Schaden klug werden. Einer Stubenfliege kann man auch bei mehrmaligem Vorlesen des Alfabets das Lesen nicht beibringen... Oder hast du eine Erklärung, warum manche trotz mehrfach beantworteter Frage diese erneut zum x-ten Mal stellen und trotz der x-fach genannter Antwort noch ihren FALSCHEN eigenen Weg gehen (müssen)?


----------



## berlinerelfe (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@SebastianK....also wenn Du mich so direkt fragst ....vielleicht liegt's einfach nur daran das manche  erstmal nur zu faul sind,  sich vorab alles genau durchzulesen,wenn sie zum ersten Mal  auf diese  Seite hier gelangen :roll: aber spät. nach genauerem Hinsehen sollte man meinen, das sie aus vorhandenem Schaden klug werden sollten :-? oder etwa doch nicht !!??:scherzkeks:


----------



## jeZzy (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

ihr müsst mir bitte helfen! Zwar wurde das Thema hier schon 1000 mal durchgekaut, aber eine richtige Antwort auf meine Frage hab ich nicht bekommen. 

Also mein Problem ist das, das ich mich bei Nachbarschaft24.de angemeldet hab, d.h. ich habe meinen Namen, Adresse und E-mailadresse angegeben. :wall:

Die letzte Mail die ich bekommen hab war 'Du hast dein Profil erfolgreich erstellt'. Heißt das jetzt das ich schon den Vertrag eingegangen bin? Ähm als Info ich bin erst 16! Kann das als Vertrag überhaupt gelten?

Nun heißt es ja das es 14 Tage kostenlos ist, danach geht es automatisch über in die Mitgliedschaft? 

Ich mchte da unbedingt wieder rauskommen, da ich keine Lust auf Rechnungen hab Oo Mir war vorher nicht klar das, das Ganze was kosten soll. Hatte nur eine Mail bekommen von Sei-Mein-Freunde.de und da ich dieser Seite vertraue hab ich mich auch bei der nachbarschaft angemeldet.
Was vielleicht auch noch wichtig ist, ist das ich nach der Registrierung schon nach Leuten aus meiner Stadt gesucht habe.

Sollte ich jetzt widerrufen? Oder abwarten? Aber ich glaube nicht das das was bringt mit den warten. Da ich ja den vertrag eingegangen bin. Die meisten von euch haben es kurz vorher noch mitbekommen. 

Bitte um schnelle Antwort!
Schonmal Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## dvill (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Es gibt seit 2 Jahren eine Frage, die tausendfach gestellt wird, und eine Antwort, im Forum oder hier:

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenimInternet.aspx


----------



## Jutta (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
habe heute auch eine Rechnung erhalten und die AGB s. Ich habe irgendwann mal ne Email erhalten, das ich ne neue Nachricht hätte, habs angeklickt und bin auf deren Seite gelandet. Jetzt bekomm ich ne Rechnung....

Da steht in den AGBS das man ab Zugang der Widerrufsbelehrung zurücktreten kann. Da ich nie Kenntnis davon hatte,  noch davon das das was kostet, ganz zu schweigen das ich da jemals irgendwas genutzt hätte, habe ich heute eine Kündigung per Email geschickt. 
Das müsste doch eigentlich reichen oder ??

lg
Jutta


----------



## Franziska (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

LESEN wäre BESSER gewesen!


----------



## KarlDall (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi!

Vorab, mir ist das System eigentlich bekannt...NICHT bezahlen.
Ich habe nun aber ein ganz anderes Problem, da ich nicht meine richtigen Daten angegeben habe.
Weder E-Mail-Adresse (Trash-Mail) noch Name und Adresse sind meine.
Allerdings könnte es mit hoher Wahscheinlichkeit sein, dass es die Adresse gibt. Nur die Adresse. Der Name dazu passt nicht.
Ich möchte nun natürlich nicht, dass an diese Adresse eine Mahnung/Drohung rausgeht...die armen Leute, die da wohnen. :cry:
Was nun?

Gruß Karl


----------



## Franziska (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich hoffe, daß es Dir eine Lehre sein wird und Du 
NIE WIEDER
andere Leute mit reinziehst!

Ansonsten: Diese Seite kann man scrollen. z.B. nach oben.


----------



## KarlDall (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Franziska schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, daß es Dir eine Lehre sein wird und Du
> NIE WIEDER
> andere Leute mit reinziehst!


Schon klar. Hilft mir nun leider auch nicht weiter.


Franziska schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Diese Seite kann man scrollen. z.B. nach oben.


Leider habe ich noch keinen deratigen Fall auf den bisherigen 30 Seiten gefunden.


----------



## andrea79 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



daniela_dam schrieb:


> das bekam ich als ich eine mail dort hingeschickt habe. Gott Sei dank!!!
> Gerade nochmal glück gehabt.  Naja, beim nächsten mal weiß ich bescheid.Wird mir glaube ich nicht nochmal passiern. :-D



hallo bin auch auf die reingefallen hab eben eine rechnung online bekommen !weis jetzt nicht genau was ich machen soll lg:cry:


----------



## dvill (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



andrea79 schrieb:


> weis jetzt nicht genau was ich machen soll lg:cry:


Nicht aufregen, lesen.


----------



## andrea79 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Diamond schrieb:


> hallo!!
> 
> habe 3 stück genommen, wovon eine aber nicht ging:
> [email protected]
> ...



hallo hab gestern auch eine kündigung an die support adresse geschickt hoffe das ich eine antwort bekomme noch heute war im spam eine rechnung über 54 euro aber ohne kundennummer und wie lange die 54  euro überhaupt küldig ist seltsam alles


----------



## Franziska (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Nicht aufregen, lesen.





andrea79 schrieb:


> hallo hab gestern auch eine kündigung an die support adresse geschickt



Und wo hast Du das gelesen?


----------



## Diamond (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Immo schrieb:


> beim daraufklicken auf jeden Mist bist du wohl kein Angsthase, sonst wärst du ja nicht da reingeraten




Dank dir für deine nette antwort. bin halt nicht so "cool". aber du bist ja auch nicht einfach nur so hier, oder?? naja, erwarte eigentlich keine antwort, wollte den thread nur etwas "zu müllen", und es nicht einfach auf mir sitzen lassen. 

einen schönen sonntag noch


----------



## jeZzy (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

'Der Nutzer sollte nach Erhalt der ersten Rechnung allerdings sofort schriftlich widersprechen und von seinem 14-tägigen Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen, rät Axel Kossel vom IT-Fachblatt c't.'

Soll ich diesen Rat befolgen? Also aufjedenfall widerrufen?

Wenn ja, so? :

„Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“


----------



## MeisterEde (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Sooo hab ich euch also auch gefunden^^
ICh bin ebenfalls drauf reingefallen und hab heut die Rechnung bekommen. Ich denk nicht dran denen Geld zu geben und habe mal folgende Antwort auf die Rechnung aufgesetzt.


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren
> 
> Heute am 11.November 2007 erhielt ich eine email von Ihnen mit folgendem Inhalt:
> 
> ...



Wollt fragen ob das so geht, bzw ob ich das nur per email oder auch schriftlich abschicken soll. 

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe und ein großes Lob an dieses Forum.

_[Persönliche Daten und gefährdende Links entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Taschendiebe leben von der Leichtfertigkeit, mit der viele Menschen ihre Geldbörsen offen in der Gegend rumtragen.

Aufsteller von Kostenfallen leben von der Unkundigkeit vieler Menschen in Rechtsfragen. Die schwachsinnigen Mahndrohungen erzeugen eine Aufregung, die rationales Verhalten wirksam verhindert. Man kann hier alles lesen, wenn man es kann.


----------



## dvill (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



MeisterEde schrieb:


> Wollt fragen ob das so geht, bzw ob ich das nur per email oder auch schriftlich abschicken soll.


Gegen ausgebuffte Bauernfänger mit Selbstgefrickeltem antreten zu wollen, ist genauso schwachsinnig, wie es deren Mahnschreiben sind.


----------



## jeZzy (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Also jetzt mal im Klartext sollen wir gar nichts tun!?


----------



## dvill (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenimInternet.aspx


----------



## KarlDall (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KarlDall schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Vorab, mir ist das System eigentlich bekannt...NICHT bezahlen.
> Ich habe nun aber ein ganz anderes Problem, da ich nicht meine richtigen Daten angegeben habe.
> ...


Wäre es vielleicht möglich, dass ich dem Support mitteile, dass meine Daten falsch sind und ich diese gerne berichtigt haben möchte?
Danach könnte ich ja dann den normalen Weg gehen - einfach ignorieren.

Zum Thema falsche Daten habe ich woanderst folgedes aufgschnappt:


> _Ich hab mich mit falschen Daten angemeldet. Bekomme ich eine Anzeige wegen Betruges?
> Auch ein beliebtes Druckmittel, aber nein es wird bei einer leeren Drohung bleiben. Zumindest sind keine Fälle bekannt, wo wirklich jemand deswegen belangt wurde.
> Natürlich ist dies Quatsch.
> Quelle: Verbraucher Zentrale Berlin
> ...


----------



## Franziska (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KarlDall schrieb:


> Wäre es vielleicht möglich, dass ich dem Support mitteile, dass meine Daten falsch sind und ich diese gerne berichtigt haben möchte?
> Danach könnte ich ja dann den normalen Weg gehen - einfach ignorieren.


Das ist eine Schnapsidee.


----------



## jeZzy (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ja, naja! Auf der Seite steht ja ich soll widerrufen!
Und ich wollte ja nur ein Ja oder Nein auf meine Frage...Links helfen mir nicht weiter....es sagt sowieso jeder was anderes!
Widerrufen: Ja? Nein?

Danke
lg


----------



## KarlDall (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Franziska schrieb:


> Das ist eine Schnapsidee.


Was dann?


----------



## skater (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Da steht alles drin: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/

Ob man widerrufen soll oder nicht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen!


----------



## Jutta (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Sorry, aber wie seid ihr hier denn drauf . Wollte nur ne Info haben und man wird behandelt wie der letzte Depp na Danke!!!!


----------



## SebastianK (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jeZzy schrieb:


> Ja, naja! Auf der Seite steht ja ich soll widerrufen!
> Und ich wollte ja nur ein Ja oder Nein auf meine Frage...Links helfen mir nicht weiter....es sagt sowieso jeder was anderes!
> Widerrufen: Ja? Nein?
> 
> ...



Jetzt mach mal halblang! Die User hier sind nicht dafür da, weil du zu :wall: warst, deine Daten überall einzugeben und zu :wall: bist, die bisher zig mal gennnten Hinweise hier zu lesen! Vielleicht sollen dir die Regulars noch einen Anwalt sponsern, weil du dafür auch zu faul bist?
Da kann man echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln! Die Links helfen nicht weiter? Welche denn? Du hast doch mit Sicherheit nicht einmal EINEN der auf Seite 1 genannten Links angeklickt, die ALLESAMT das gleiche sagen.
Soll man dir vielleicht die Antwort noch vorsingen?

@ Jutta:
Du stellst dich selbst so dar- würdest du LESEN, was auf Seite 1 bereits steht, würdest du die Antwort wissen. Aber neiiin- bei dir ist das ja bestimmt etwas anderes, weil du ja Jutta heisst und die anderen "anders"...:roll:


----------



## dvill (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ein Diskriminierungsgesetz aus der Nazi-Zeit, welches findige Juristen mit einem Kernbereich bis in unsere Zeit gerettet haben, verbietet konkreten Rechtsrat im Einzelfall in diesem Forum.

Wer mit den allgemeinen Infos hier nicht schlau wird, muss zum Anwalt oder zur Verbraucherzentrale.

Siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=31720


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Jutta schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie seid ihr hier denn drauf . Wollte nur ne Info haben und man wird behandelt wie der letzte Depp na Danke!!!!


Ich stelle zwar auch mit Sorge fest, dass der Ton hier mittlerweile echt krass geworden ist - aber ich bitte auch sehr, zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, dass die Sachaussage - unabhängig vom Ton - völlig richtig ist:
*MEHR HILFE, ALS HIER VON PRIVATPERSONEN GEGEBEN WIRD, DIE MEIST NICHT EINMAL SELBST BETROFFEN SIND, GIBT ES NICHT.
*Und das Internet ist doch mittlerweile wirklich voll genug mit Hinweisen. Versetze Dich doch mal in die Lage derer, die das alles hier zusammen gestellt haben, um es den Betroffenen leichter zu machen - und die trotzdem tausendfach und immer immer wieder auf Leute treffen, die es nicht lesen wollen.

In der Signatur meines Vorposters sind zwei klasse links (das sind die ganz unten in seinem Beitrag oder klick den blauen Teil dieses satzes an).

Wenn das nicht reicht, musst Du halt in den sauren Apfel beissen und *zu deinem Nutzen* lesen, was andere hier größtenteils *ohne persönlichen Gewinn* und mit großem Aufwand geschrieben haben.

Die Alternative wäre, den Thread hier zu schliessen, weil nichts Neues mehr kommt. Ich hätte größtes Verständnis dafür, wenn dies geschehen würde.

Also noch einmal:

hier klicken und lesen und wenn das nicht reicht, werden dort auch weiter gehende Infos gegeben.

Was den Ton an geht, möchte ich alle, die die Wut überkommt, um Mäßigung bitten.


Der Jurist schrieb:


> Einige der "alten Hasen" sind halt manchmal etwas ungehalten. Schön, dass da einige mit mehr Geduld nachkommen.


----------



## MeisterEde (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich stelle zwar auch mit Sorge fest, dass der Ton hier mittlerweile echt krass geworden ist - aber ich bitte auch sehr, zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, dass die Sachaussage - unabhängig vom Ton - völlig richtig ist:
> *MEHR HILFE, ALS HIER VON PRIVATPERSONEN GEGEBEN WIRD, DIE MEIST NICHT EINMAL SELBST BETROFFEN SIND, GIBT ES NICHT.
> *Und das Internet ist doch mittlerweile wirklich voll genug mit Hinweisen. Versetze Dich doch mal in die Lage derer, die das alles hier zusammen gestellt haben, um es den Betroffenen leichter zu machen - und die trotzdem tausendfach und immer immer wieder auf Leute treffen, die es nicht lesen wollen.
> 
> ...


Also ich hab mich dazu entschlossen zu antworten. Wollt nur wissen ob mein Antwortbrief ok ist. Ob man antowrtet oder nicht muss jeder selbst wissen. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=210442&postcount=308


----------



## dvill (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Warum soll da jemand antworten, wenn der Fragesteller beratungsresistent ist?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Gegen ausgebuffte Bauernfänger mit Selbstgefrickeltem antreten zu wollen, ist genauso schwachsinnig, wie es deren Mahnschreiben sind.


??? was genau ist daran diskussionsbedürftig ???


----------



## Honeybee89 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
ich habe diesen Beitrag gefunden, allerdings nützt er mir nicht ganz so viel, da ich schon eine Rechnung über 54€ bekommen habe, und alle anderen sich ja gleich abgemeldet haben. Ich habe damals zwar eine e-Mail geschickt, aber leider keine Bestätigung erhalten und auch keine Kopie gemacht... Wisst ihr, was jetzt da auf mich zukommen kann? Wäre echt toll, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte, ich hab nämlich echt Angst... 

Ich habe vorhin nochmal an die 4 Adressen, die ihr hier angegeben habt, eine Kündigung geschickt, mit dem Hinweis, dass ich schon vorher gekündigt hatte, aber nützt das noch was?? 

Danke...


----------



## dvill (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Was ist so, dass dies nicht passt?

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenimInternet.aspx


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



MeisterEde schrieb:


> Wollt nur wissen ob mein Antwortbrief ok ist.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=210442&postcount=308


Es ist sinnvoller, die vorgefertigten Formulierungen zu verwenden als beispielsweise 
"Ich verweiger hiermit die Zahlung" (=ich erfülle meinen Vertragsbestandteil nicht?)

" Desweiteren kündige ich hiermit alle eventuellen Verträge, Bindungen oder Ähnliches mit Ihnen mit sofortiger Wirkung. "
???

besser:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...nd-vertragsfallen/was-muss-ich-als-opfer-tun/


> Nicht jeder kennt sich juristisch gut aus. Deshalb haben die deutschen Verbraucherzentralen einige Musterschreiben und Musterbriefe verfasst. Diese müssen sie nur noch mit Ihren Daten ergänzen und können dann den Abzockern widersprechen (Klicken Sie auf die Links zum Download):


----------



## Honeybee89 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Was ist so, dass dies nicht passt?
> 
> http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenimInternet.aspx







> "Entsprechend urteilte auch das Amtsgericht München am 16.1.2007 (AZ 161 C 23695/06). Eine Zahlungspflicht besteht nicht, wenn der Anbieter dem Besucher zunächst bewusst vorenthält, dass es um eine kostenpflichtige Leistung geht. Im vorliegenden Fall lockte der Anbieter mit einem Gutschein und einem Gewinnspiel und wies nur unten am Ende der Webseite und in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen auf die Kostenpflicht hin.
> 
> Unabhängig davon steht den Verbrauchern beim Abschluss von Verträgen über das Internet grundsätzlich das Recht zu, den Vertrag innerhalb von 14 Tagen zu widerrufen. Ganz wichtig: Die 14-Tages-Frist beginnt nicht zu laufen, bevor der Anbieter eine Belehrung in "Textform" erteilt hat. Daran fehlt es meist. Textform bedeutet nämlich, dass der entsprechende Text (z.B. per Brief, Fax oder Email) so in Ihre Sphäre gelangen muss, dass er vom Anbieter nicht mehr verändert werden kann. Insbesondere der bei vielen Anbietern verbreitete Verweis auf eine Webseite reicht also nicht aus, um die Widerrufsfrist in Gang zu setzen. Selbst wenn eine Belehrung per Email verschickt worden sein sollte, entspricht diese selten den Anforderungen des Gesetzes, so dass das Widerrufsrecht auch weiterhin besteht. "


Also heißt das praktisch, obwohl ich keinen Beweis dafür habe, dass ich die Mail damals geschickt habe, kann mir nichts passieren? Weil mir die FIrma keine Mail geschickt hat, worin eindeutig steht, dass ich das dann zahlen müsste??


----------



## einfachnurtante (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KIMI30 schrieb:


> Mir ist leider auch das gleiche passiert wie Luzy. War halt auch neugierig und hab meine Adresse und meine Email-Adresse angegeben, weil ich auch sehen wollte, wer angeblich nach mir gesucht hat. Manchmal ist man auch einfach zu blöd! :wall: Bekam auch eine Mail, dass die meine Anmeldung bei nachbarschaft24.net erfolgreich war, die mir jetzt ein Profil erstellen wollen und einen Link gegeben, damit ich meine Daten vervollständigen. Ich bin natürlich nicht auf den Link gegangen, um die Daten zu vervollständigen. Sondern wollte stattdessen an die angegebene Email-Adresse einen Widerruf schicken. Die Email konnte jedoch nicht zugestellt werden.
> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, was ich jetzt machen soll? Einfach abwarten oder lieber an die Adresse in Dubai einen schriftlichen Widerruf schicken (falls das überhaupt Sinn macht)?
> Schon mal jetzt danke für Eure Tipps!


Hallo...
mir ist mal so was ähnliches passiert. Ich war mit der Sache beim Anwalt. Der sagte die können einem nichts Anhaben. Gar nicht drauf reagieren. Auch auf Post vom Inkasso nicht. Weil das klagen für die zu teuer wird. Erstmal ist der Sitz in der Schweiz und in Dubai. Also viel zu teuer in Deutschland zu klagen. Habe dann auch nicht drauf reagiert und es ist auch nichts mehr gekommen.
Laßt euch nicht klein kriegen.


----------



## MeisterEde (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



einfachnurtante schrieb:


> Hallo...
> mir ist mal so was ähnliches passiert. Ich war mit der Sache beim Anwalt. Der sagte die können einem nichts Anhaben. Gar nicht drauf reagieren. Auch auf Post vom Inkasso nicht. Weil das klagen für die zu teuer wird. Erstmal ist der Sitz in der Schweiz und in Dubai. Also viel zu teuer in Deutschland zu klagen. Habe dann auch nicht drauf reagiert und es ist auch nichts mehr gekommen.
> Laßt euch nicht klein kriegen.


Haste auf die Rechnung auch nicht geantwortet? auch nicht per email?


----------



## dvill (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wer auf Schwachsinn antwortet, wird mit weiterem Schwachsinn nicht unter 12 Monaten bestraft.


----------



## Claudi07 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallöle,

Danke für die tollen Tipps! Hätte ich euch nicht, wüsste ich nicht, was ich machen würde! :-D
Habe gestern abend so ne Rechnung erhalten!

Weiss aber, was ich zutun habe!

Thanks!!!

Gruss Claudi


----------



## MeisterEde (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Naja dann lass ichs wohl einfach auf sich beruhen ohne denen ne antwort zu geben.

Aber eins steht für mich fest nie wieder mach ich was ohne die AGBs genau zu lesen :wall:


----------



## Luzy (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Wer auf Schwachsinn antwortet, wird mit weiterem Schwachsinn nicht unter 12 Monaten bestraft.



Na, das nenne ich doch mal einen guten Link. 

An alle, die sich darüber aufregen, dass immer wieder das gleiche gefragt wird, habe ich einen guten Tipp:
Spart eure Nerven und schreibt lieber GAR KEINEN Beitrag, anstatt hier die unbedarften User zu beleidigen. Dies verfehlt mMn den Sinn eines Forums. Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich selbst niemals auf die Idee kommen würde, hier User mit herablassenden Bemerkungen anzugehen, eben weil ich weiß, dass sich das viele sehr zu Herzen nehmen. Mensch Leute, ich weiß wirklich nicht, wie sowas weiterhelfen sollte.:sad:
Ich bekomme mittlerweile PN, in denen User mir schreiben, dass sie sich gar nicht mehr trauen, überhaupt einen Beitrag zu verfassen, eben weil sie hier so "unsanft" behandelt werden. Das finde ich beschämend. Man sollte sich davor hüten, seine eigene Erfahrung und seine eigene Vorgehensweise mit der anderer Menschen zu vergleichen, denn wir sind eben nicht alle gleich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



MeisterEde schrieb:


> Naja dann lass ichs wohl einfach auf sich beruhen ohne denen ne antwort zu geben.


Das ist vielleicht der einzige Punkt, an dem die Meinungen auseinander gehen.


> Muss man der Rechnung überhaupt widersprechen?
> 
> Dazu werden Sie von jedem eine andere Antwort hören. Das ist zwar unbefriedigend, aber es lässt sich nicht ändern. Aus folgendem Grund:
> 
> ...


----------



## Franziska (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Thanks!!!
> 
> Gruss Claudi


:thumb:


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> Spart eure Nerven und schreibt lieber GAR KEINEN Beitrag, anstatt hier die unbedarften User zu beleidigen. Dies verfehlt mMn den Sinn eines Forums.


:thumb:


> Auf *Seite 6 *dieses Forums habe ich meinen Brief veröffentlicht, auf den ich eine mich zufriedenstellende Antwort erhalten habe. *Den kann man doch als Vorlage nehmen und ggf. etwas abwandeln.*


weiter daran rumfrickeln? Nein! Nein! Nein!


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> besser:
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...nd-vertragsfallen/was-muss-ich-als-opfer-tun/





> *Wenn Sie den Eindruck haben, dass Ihnen ein Vertrag auf unlautere Weise aufgezwängt wurde*, können Sie folgende Erklärungen als Einschreiben/Rückschein oder als Telefax an den Anbieter senden, um alle Fristen zu wahren:
> 
> * Bestreiten Sie, dass mit der Anmeldung ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist (Beweislast trägt der Anbieter) und
> * bei Minderjährigen verweigern Sie die Genehmigung des Vertragsschlusses durch den/die Sorgeberechtigten und
> ...



Ausserdem ist Seite 6 nicht für jeden Seite 6
--> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=206897#post206897
(ist bei mir Seite 2)
Inhaltlich enthält Dein Schreiben die wichtigen Punkte, es steht aber für meinen Geschmack noch zu viel drumrum drin


> > Ich habe zwar von Ihnen bis jetzt keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen, _diese kann jedoch durch einen Spamfilter verloren gegangen sein._ Beim Eingeben meiner Adresse [!!!] habe ich nämlich *den Eindruck erhalten, dass mir ein Vertrag auf unlautere Weise aufgezwängt wurde, da der Hinweis erschien: "Registrierung erfolgreich".*


warum der Gegenseite so viel Futter geben? Du hast das womöglich aus obigem Text rausgelesen, da steht aber nichts davon, dass man das so schreiben soll.


----------



## dvill (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> Den kann man doch als Vorlage nehmen und ggf. etwas abwandeln.


Davon ist dringend abzuraten.

Wir haben hier qualifizierte Empfehlungen im Forum und von den Verbraucherzentralen. Selbstgefrickeltes ist gefährlich, selbst wenn es so aussieht, als ob es geklappt hätte.


----------



## Sven1 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin auch auf diese super seite rein gefallen. habe heute eine rechnung bekommen über ca. 60 euro. Aber jez meine frage: Ich habe mich nicht wirklich angemeldet. nachdem ich gesehn hatte das das geld kostet habe ich sofort die seite geschlossen und habe seit dem nichts mehr von denen gehört und habe diese seite nicht mehr besucht. und heute kam die rechnung. ich habe jez einen widderruf geschrieben mit einem auszug eines gerichtsurteil. da ich aber noch nie mit sowas zu tun hatte haeb ich jez ein wenig "schiss", was weiter passieren kann. vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. ich wäre euch äusserst dankbar

Danke


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Sven1 schrieb:


> vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. ich wäre euch äusserst dankbarDanke





			
				Steve Harley & Cockney Rebel schrieb:
			
		

> from the top...


http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...nd-vertragsfallen/was-muss-ich-als-opfer-tun/
das steht übrigens auch in den Links direkt über Deinem posting
"und heute kam die rechnung. (...) vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen"
">>> Hilfe Kostenfalle, ich bekomme Rechnungen, Mahnungen, Inkassoschreiben oder Drohungen. Was soll ich tun? <<<"


----------



## Luzy (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> :thumb: :wall:
> Ausserdem ist Seite 6 nicht für jeden Seite 6
> --> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=206897#post206897
> (ist bei mir Seite 2)
> ...



Na, du bekommst noch Kopfschmerzen! 
Sicher, du hast Recht, den würde ich heute etwas anders schreiben. Ich kann ja hier nicht editieren. Aber er hat seinen Zweck erfüllt und das ist allein das, was zählt, oder?!
Ich fühle mich nun mal wohler, wenn ich etwas in der Hand habe. Ich gehöre nämlich zu den Schmidtlein-Geschädigten, und zwar zu denen 1500 Fällen, die nie auf der Seite von pro... waren und angebl. untersucht wurden und die nun gelogen haben müssen. Ich denke, du weißt wovon ich spreche. Ich musste mich monatelang mit den Briefen von RA T. herumschlagen, habe Anzeige erstattet und den ganzen Schmu. Ich hatte nichts in der Hand, eben weil ich diese Sch... Probenseite gar nicht kannte. Dieses Mal wollte ich echt nur meine Ruhe haben.


----------



## Sven1 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ja danke erstmal und ich warte mal ab . sobald sich was tut melde ich mich


----------



## bernhard (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Plaudereien abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=210492#post210492


----------



## Diamond (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> Diamond,
> [email protected] funktioniert



hi...
habe das eben bekommen:



> ##############################################################################
> # DIES IST NUR EIN HINWEIS. DIE NACHRICHT MUSS NICHT ERNEUT VERSENDET WERDEN #
> ##############################################################################
> 
> ...


Geht wohl doch nicht...


----------



## Luzy (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



bernhard schrieb:


> Plaudereien abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=210492#post210492



Danke.


----------



## mille89 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich gestern bei Nachbarschaft24 angemeldet und heute sofort widerrufen!
Bin ich jetzt da draußen, oder muss ich noch mit mehr rechnen?
Wenn nicht was kann ich tun, um da raus zu kommen?
Bitte schreibt mir zurück!!!
lg mille


----------



## sascha (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Bin ich jetzt da draußen, oder muss ich noch mit mehr rechnen?
> Wenn nicht was kann ich tun, um da raus zu kommen?
> Bitte schreibt mir zurück!!!
> lg mille



_zurück_.


----------



## Wembley (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mille89 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mich gestern bei Nachbarschaft24 angemeldet und heute sofort widerrufen!
> Bin ich jetzt da draußen, oder muss ich noch mit mehr rechnen?
> Wenn nicht was kann ich tun, um da raus zu kommen?
> ...


Das lesen:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...nd-vertragsfallen/was-muss-ich-als-opfer-tun/
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenimInternet.aspx
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/

Das dürfte für dich Licht in die Sache bringen.


----------



## mille89 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Danke für eure Links!
Aber eigentlich wollte ich wissen, ob ich jetzt mit einer Rechnung von denen zu rechnen habe, oder ob mein Widerruf gültig ist!?


----------



## voll in Panik!!! (11 November 2007)

*nachbarschaft24.net Gestern kam eine Rechnung!!!Hilfe*

Hallo!

Wie so viele habe auch ich eine Email von Nachbarschaft24.net bekommen und jemand würde nach mir suchen! War neugierig und habe natürlich den Link angeklickt und mich angemeldet.

Gestern habe ich gesehen, dass ich per Email eine Rechnung über 54,00 Euro bekommen habe. Ich nutze diese Seite gar nicht, weil ich gesehen habe, das gar keine "Sau" nach mir sucht!

Was soll ich jetzt machen???? Wie kündigen? Zahlen? Dort anrufen?

Keine Ahnung was ich jetzt machen soll!

Bitte helft mir!!!

LG


----------



## wicki01 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo ihr Lieben, auch ich bin drauf rein gefallen und habe am 25.10. diesen Link angeklickt und meine Daten eingegeben... Naja das kennt ihr ja nun schon. Heute kam dann die Mail mit der Rechnung über 54 Euronen. Ich bin vor Schreck fast vom Stuhl gekippt, weil ich seit dem 25.10. nicht mehr auf dieser Seite war... (hatte damals aber das Profil ausgefüllt, weil ich auf einer ähnlichen Seite registriert bin und diese irgendwie genauso aussah.. dumm) Naja ich habe jedenfalls wahrscheinlich dummerweise auf diese Rechnungsmail reagiert und folgendes in 2 Mails geschrieben:



> Hallo,
> 
> hiermit widerrufe ich diesen Zugang bei Ihnen, da ich in keinster Weise
> darauf hin gewiesen wurde, das dies ein kostenpflichtiger Zugang ist und
> ...


Und in der 2. habe ich dann folgendes geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> hiermit widerspreche ich der anliegenden Rechnung und fordere Sie auf, mich
> unverzüglich aus Ihrer Datenbank zu löschen!
> ...


Leider habe ich dieses umfangreiche Forum erst vor 2 Stunden entdeckt und habe sämtliche Seiten und Links durchforstet! Daher komme ich nun zu dem Schluss, das ich mich selbst mit meinen Antworten rein geritten habe und nun zahlen muß??? Bitte sagts mir, dann überweis ich halt den Betrag... Hört sich blöd an vielleicht, aber ich habe keine Rechtsschutzvers. und ich wenn ich eh im Unrecht wäre, dann zahl ich lieber, bevor ich noch mehr Kosten an den Hals kriege...

Bitte sagt mir einfach nur kurz, ob ich nun in der Zahlungspflicht stehe oder ob ich eine Chance habe mit den Schreiben, da doch noch raus zu kommen, oder einfach ab heute garnicht mehr reagieren soll und trotzdem raus komme... 

Habe so viel gelesen heute hier bei Euch, das ich im Moment so verunsichert bin und garnicht mehr weiß was ich machen soll oder was ich lieber lassen sollte... 

Bitte steinigt mich nicht, ich bin durch diese Masche bei Euch gelandet und möchte nur eine Richtung wissen.. keine Rechtsberatung... 

Liebe Grüße

wicki


----------



## Wembley (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mille89 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Links!
> Aber eigentlich wollte ich wissen, ob ich jetzt mit einer Rechnung von denen zu rechnen habe, oder ob mein Widerruf gültig ist!?


Ich glaube, dies kommt bei den von mir verlinkten Beiträgen deutlich raus: Es ist nicht unbedingt damit zu rechnen, dass die sich mit deinem Widerruf zufrieden geben. Daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass trotzdem Rechnungen kommen. Nur in diesen Links steht auch, was davon zu halten ist. Um an dein Geld zu kommen, müssten die sich mal vor Gericht wagen. Nur ....... gerade das vermeiden sie. Warum wohl?


----------



## SebastianK (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> An alle, die sich darüber aufregen, dass immer wieder das gleiche gefragt wird, habe ich einen guten Tipp:
> Spart eure Nerven und schreibt lieber GAR KEINEN Beitrag, anstatt hier die unbedarften User zu beleidigen. Dies verfehlt mMn den Sinn eines Forums.



Das sind doch alles Fakes- du kannst mir doch nicht erzählen, daß man nicht in der Lage sein kann, auch nur 5 Postings zu lesen, wo bereits alle Antworten stehen. Oder gar am Ende noch die Frage zu stellen *direkt nach* einem Posting, wo gleiche Frage bereits beantwortet wurde.

Ist das denn der Sinn eines solchen Forums, daß sich hier Fakes ein zweites Loch in den Anus freuen, daß hier Leute gebunden und regelrecht verarscht werden, indem man sie immer und immer wieder das gleiche schreiben lässt?

Was meinst du:
So ein Fake wie "voll in Panik!!!" ist in der Lage, den Text zu schreiben- soll aber nicht in der Lage sein, die Antworten auf der Seite über dem Posting zu lesen?
"Es" wird in der Lage sein, die Antworten zu lesen, die explizit auf dieses Posting geschrieben wurden, soll aber nicht fähig sein, die Postings davor zu beantworten?

Solche Anfragen nimmst du ernst???

Das ist doch alles eine Lachnummer, die diese Fakes hier veranstalten und sie freuen sich vermutlich, wie hier immer noch geantwortet wird.
Schade nur, da diese Threads so endlos werden und Hilfesuchenden dadurch lieber zahlen, da es den Anschein durch diese Fakes hat, als ob das Rauskommen aus dem Schlammassel schwierig wäre bei der Seitenanzahl.
Insofern haben sie ihren Zweck erfüllt, die kleinen Fakes/Trolle und du meinst, du tust noch etwas gutes.
Thread zu und gut ist oder moderiert.

Ich würde nur Postings durchlassen, nachdem die Fakes mir eine Frage beantworten können:
WAS an deinem Fall ist anders als bei denen, die in den Links beschrieben wurden.
(nagut- manche sind vermutlich gar so arrogant, daß sie sagen würden, daß der Rest sie nicht interessiere und sie eine Einzelberatung wünschen/verlangen- aber auf solche User kann man wohl getrost verzichten)

Oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## SebastianK (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



wicki01 schrieb:


> Bitte sagt mir einfach nur kurz, ob ich nun in der Zahlungspflicht stehe oder ob ich eine Chance habe mit den Schreiben, da doch noch raus zu kommen, oder einfach ab heute garnicht mehr reagieren soll und trotzdem raus komme...



Ich würde an deine Stelle auf jeden Fall bezahlen- du bist nicht in der Lage gewesen, das, was du gelesen hast, zu verstehen- wenn man dir nun die gleichen links nochmal sagt, dann heisst es noch lange nicht, daß du sie dieses mal verstehen wirst, da sie ja schon zig mal bennnt wurden.

Zahl die Rechnung und gut ist- sie werden nämlich sonst mit einem Morgenstern auf deinen dicken Zeh hauen bei Vollmond, nachdem du vom Inkassobüro zum nächtlichen FKK am Starnberger See gezwungen wirst.

Alles echt wahr- steht auch in den Links, die hier benannt wurden- WIRKLICH!
:scherzkeks:


----------



## Wembley (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



wicki01 schrieb:


> Daher komme ich nun zu dem Schluss, das ich mich selbst mit meinen Antworten rein geritten habe und nun zahlen muß???


Na, reingeritten hast du dich mit deiner Antwort sicher nicht. Was wir meinen, ist, dass es sicher nicht schaden kann, diverse Musterbriefe von Verbraucherzentralen zu verwenden, wenn man den Entschluss gefasst hat, denen zu antworten.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...nd-vertragsfallen/was-muss-ich-als-opfer-tun/

In diesem Artikel findet man weitere Links, die zu diversen Musterschreiben von Verbraucherzentralen führen. Siehe Punkt 3 "*Benutzen Sie einen Musterbrief"*


----------



## Nimzilla (11 November 2007)

*AW: nachbarschaft24.net Gestern kam eine Rechnung!!!Hilfe*



voll in Panik!!! schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wie so viele habe auch ich eine Email von Nachbarschaft24.net bekommen und jemand würde nach mir suchen! War neugierig und habe natürlich den Link angeklickt und mich angemeldet.
> 
> ...


Wenn ein "Nachbar" angeblich nach Dir sucht, macht er es wohl direkt und läuft die paar Meter zu Deiner Wohnung/Deinem Haus und nicht über so eine komische Seite.

Was Du machen sollst? Hier lesen! Es gibt schon reichlich geschriebene Hilfe und Tipps.


----------



## mille89 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Besteht denn noch irgendwie die Möglichkeit zu verhindern, dass ich die Rechnung überhaupt bekomme?


----------



## Nimzilla (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mille89 schrieb:


> Besteht denn noch irgendwie die Möglichkeit zu verhindern, dass ich die Rechnung überhaupt bekomme?


Mailadresse löschen. Dann bekommt man per Mail nichts weiter.


----------



## mille89 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Nimzilla schrieb:


> Mailadresse löschen. Dann bekommt man per Mail nichts weiter.



die haben leider auch meine adresse


----------



## Plappertasche (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

:wall: bin auch reingefallen .. ich habe auf die rechnungsemail geantwortet und sie scheint auch rausgegangen zu sein.
Reicht dies ? Ich hab reingeschrieben daß ich anstatt zu zahlen, erst die Verbraucherzentrale sowie einen Anwalt konsultieren werde.
Meint ihr das reicht ? Oder ist es nötig ein Einschreiben in die Schweiz zu schreiben ?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus ..:sun:


----------



## Wembley (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mille89 schrieb:


> Besteht denn noch irgendwie die Möglichkeit zu verhindern, dass ich die Rechnung überhaupt bekomme?


Ich zitiere:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...nd-vertragsfallen/was-muss-ich-als-opfer-tun/


> 4. Bleiben Sie hartnäckig. Lassen Sie sich nicht einschüchtern!
> Wie oben geschrieben, sind die Täter in der Regel hartnäckig - ihr Geschäft heißt schließlich Einschüchterung. Die Anbieter (insbesondere die "dubiosen" Anbieter) werden also mit Mahnschreiben, Schreiben von Inkassounternehmen und anwaltlichen Schreiben eine Drohkulisse und eine stets wachsende Forderung aufbauen, um Sie zur Zahlung zu bewegen. Sie werden schimpfen und mit Paragrafen um sich werfen, werden Urteile zitieren und Ihnen mit hohen Gerichtskosten drohen. Lassen Sie sich davon nicht einschüchtern! Wenn Sie der Forderung einmal widersprochen haben, ist der Fall für Sie erledigt


Es gibt keinen Grund sich vor Rechnungen zu fürchten. Oder haben die zwei Hörnchen auf dem Kopf? 

Ob man es verhindern kann? Das ist verdammt schwer. Nur macht es was aus, wenn Rechnungen kommen? Die Antwort kennst du schon.


----------



## Nimzilla (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mille89 schrieb:


> die haben leider auch meine adresse


Dann wirst Du auch mal Post von denen und/oder der DIS bekommen. Man braucht deswegen aber jetzt nicht in Panik geraten. Lese am besten die Hilfe und Tipps hier durch.


----------



## Reinhard (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...nd-vertragsfallen/was-muss-ich-als-opfer-tun/


----------



## Nimzilla (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Reinhard schrieb:


> http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...nd-vertragsfallen/was-muss-ich-als-opfer-tun/


Die Inhalte hinter den Links müssten halt auch mal aufgerufen und gelesen werden.


----------



## wicki01 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Ich würde an deine Stelle auf jeden Fall bezahlen- du bist nicht in der Lage gewesen, das, was du gelesen hast, zu verstehen- wenn man dir nun die gleichen links nochmal sagt, dann heisst es noch lange nicht, daß du sie dieses mal verstehen wirst, da sie ja schon zig mal bennnt wurden.
> 
> Zahl die Rechnung und gut ist- sie werden nämlich sonst mit einem Morgenstern auf deinen dicken Zeh hauen bei Vollmond, nachdem du vom Inkassobüro zum nächtlichen FKK am Starnberger See gezwungen wirst.
> 
> ...



JO genau wegen solcher Antwort, hab ich 1 Stunde mit mir gerungen mich hier überhaupt zu registrieren... Ist wohl nicht richtig rüber gekommen, ich habe auf diese Rechnungsmail geantwortet, bevor ich hier gelesen habe!!! Durch das Lesen hier, ist mir bewusst geworden, das ich hätte garnicht antworten sollen, bzw. ein Musterschreiben hätte nehmen sollen! Und sorry, das ich nur ein Mensch bin (ein ehrlicher noch dazu) und heute echt einen riesen Schrecken bekommen habe... das da das Denkzentrum ein wenig leidet ist doch nur menschlich. 

Jut ich denke mal ich hätte mir meinen Post sparen können, da ich jetzt auch nicht beruhigter bin wie vorhin... Trotzem danke fürs Lesen und für die nette Antwort.. fühl mich fast wie zu Hause hier...


----------



## mille89 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich so viel nerve....
ich habe noch eine Frage:
kam es schon mal vor, dass noch eine zweite rechnung kam?
weil soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe soll man die erste ja ignorieren!!
dann ist es ja theoretisch aber auch möglich, dass sie nach einem halben jahr die nächste rechnung schicken, oder?


----------



## SebastianK (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mille89 schrieb:


> ich habe noch eine Frage:
> kam es schon mal vor, dass noch eine zweite rechnung kam?



Welche Rolle spielt es denn?


----------



## Niclas (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mille89 schrieb:


> dann ist es ja theoretisch aber auch möglich, dass sie nach einem halben jahr die nächste rechnung schicken, oder?


Und wo  ist der Unterschied, wenn die erste schon Müll ist?


----------



## mille89 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Niclas schrieb:


> Und wo  ist der Unterschied, wenn die erste schon Müll ist?



es geht mir nur darum, dass das ja dann noch über mehrere rechnungen so weiter gehen kann...
ich will ja nicht "mein ganzes leben lang" von denen hören...


----------



## Niclas (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hast du nie Spam in deiner Mail und  nie Werbemüll in deinem  Briefkasten? Was machst du denn damit?


----------



## Wembley (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mille89 schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich so viel nerve....
> ich habe noch eine Frage:
> kam es schon mal vor, dass noch eine zweite rechnung kam?
> weil soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe soll man die erste ja ignorieren!!
> dann ist es ja theoretisch aber auch möglich, dass sie nach einem halben jahr die nächste rechnung schicken, oder?


Ähmmm.. Sag mal, was hast du denn für eine panische Angst vor Rechnungen? Nun, es gibt berechtigte Rechnungen und unberechtigte. Die berechtigten bezahlt man, aber wenn man der Meinung ist, dass die Forderung nicht zu Recht besteht, bezahlt man halt nicht. Sowas kommt öfters vor.

Ich kann dir nur nahelegen, dich mit diesem "Geschäftmodell", das in meinen Links genau beschrieben wird, auseinanderzusetzen. Da läuft alles nun mal nicht so wie normal bzw. wie man es üblicherweise gewohnt ist.

Konkrete Antwort zu deiner obigen Frage: Bei den diversen Anbietern sind schon viele Rechnungen und Mahnungen versandt worden. Wie viele es in deinem Fall sein werden, wissen wir natürlich nicht. Aber wie du schon erkannt haben solltest, spielt das nun wirklich keine große Rolle.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mille89 schrieb:


> dann ist es ja theoretisch aber auch möglich, dass sie nach einem halben jahr die nächste rechnung schicken, oder?


Naja, da bist du ja erst am Anfang! 

Andere User erhielten bereits einige Inkassoschreiben mehr! :-D


----------



## Nimzilla (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Es gibt Fälle, da wurden schon weit über 20 Mailmahnungen von einem dieser von der Nutzlosbranche beauftragen Inkassounternehmen verschickt.


----------



## mille89 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Niclas schrieb:


> Hast du nie Spam in deiner Mail und  nie Werbemüll in deinem  Briefkasten? Was machst du denn damit?



das stimmt wohl, aber ich mache mir einfach sorgen, dass doch noch irgendwas passiert.....
ist eben eine ganz neue situation für mich!!


----------



## Niclas (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mille89 schrieb:


> aber ich mache mir einfach sorgen, dass doch noch irgendwas passiert.....


Was? Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es mehr als nervige Mails oder Briefe gibt. So what? 
Beruhig dich mal, meine Tastatur klappert ja schon von deinem Zittern ja schon


----------



## mille89 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Niclas schrieb:


> Was? Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es mehr als nervige Mails oder Briefe gibt. So what?
> Beruhig dich mal, meine Tastatur klappert ja schon von deinem Zittern ja schon



ok....
tut mir leid


----------



## Wembley (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mille89 schrieb:


> das stimmt wohl, aber ich mache mir einfach sorgen, dass doch noch irgendwas passiert.....
> ist eben eine ganz neue situation für mich!!


Was passieren kann, wird eh in den von mir geposteten Links genau beschrieben. Daher sollte bei dir nun wirklich keine Panikstimmung mehr aufkommen. Also cool bleiben. 
Ich glaube, das Problem geht bei dir ein wenig tiefer. Da geht es schon nicht mehr nur um dieses Nachbarschaftsdingsa, sondern darum, dass du lernen musst, nicht gleich jedem Druck nachzugeben. Und ich kann dir sagen, es werden noch viel schlimmere Dinge in deinem Leben auf dich zukommen als diese Rechnungen. Das hier ist noch harmlos gegen das, was dich noch erwarten könnte. Damit meine ich nicht irgendwelche Internet-Anbieter, sondern denke an Beruf und Privatleben. Wenn du dann auch so schnell in Panik gerätst, dann gute Nacht.
Ein weiterer Tipp: Beziehe Freunde oder Verwandte mit ein, zeige ihnen alles, auch dieses Forum, und wenn diese informiert sind, werden sie dir den Rücken stärken. Die können das besser als wir, die viele Kilometer weit weg sitzen.


----------



## wicki01 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hm.. deine Worte nehme ich mir einfach auch zu Herzen! Kann die Panik leider nachvollziehen, aber ich bin grad am runter fahren und dein Text grad hat sehr dazu beigetragen, das ich nachher ruhiger einschlafen kann. :-D Thanks!


----------



## mille89 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Was passieren kann, wird eh in den von mir geposteten Links genau beschrieben. Daher sollte bei dir nun wirklich keine Panikstimmung mehr aufkommen. Also cool bleiben.
> Ich glaube, das Problem geht bei dir ein wenig tiefer. Da geht es schon nicht mehr nur um dieses Nachbarschaftsdingsa, sondern darum, dass du lernen musst, nicht gleich jedem Druck nachzugeben. Und ich kann dir sagen, es werden noch viel schlimmere Dinge in deinem Leben auf dich zukommen als diese Rechnungen. Das hier ist noch harmlos gegen das, was dich noch erwarten könnte. Damit meine ich nicht irgendwelche Internet-Anbieter, sondern denke an Beruf und Privatleben. Wenn du dann auch so schnell in Panik gerätst, dann gute Nacht.
> Ein weiterer Tipp: Beziehe Freunde oder Verwandte mit ein, zeige ihnen alles, auch dieses Forum, und wenn diese informiert sind, werden sie dir den Rücken stärken. Die können das besser als wir, die viele Kilometer weit weg sitzen.



danke, das hast du echt sehr nett geschrieben!!!
ich ignoriere einfach alles was kommt und dann ist gut!!!!
lg mille


----------



## Sven1 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Also ich kann nur sagen das mir jez auch ein stein vom herzen gefallen ist. Echt cooler Text . Aber andere frage. bei mir haben sie nicht meinen namen sondern nur meine e-mail adresse. können die das zurück verfolgen oder reicht das wenn ich meine email adresse löschen würde?


----------



## Nimzilla (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Sven1 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur sagen das mir jez auch ein stein vom herzen gefallen ist. Echt cooler Text . Aber andere frage. bei mir haben sie nicht meinen namen sondern nur meine e-mail adresse. können die das zurück verfolgen oder reicht das wenn ich meine email adresse löschen würde?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49867

oder

Es muss doch nicht sein, dass die immer gleichen Fragen immer und immer wieder kommen und beantwortet werden müssen. Dabei ist die Hilfe doch so nah. Man muss sie nur lesen (wollen).


----------



## BenTigger (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Sven1 schrieb:


> können die das zurück verfolgen oder reicht das wenn ich meine email adresse löschen würde?


Warum wegen denen deine E-Mailadresse löschen?? Bei mir habe ich einen Spamfilter eingerichtet, der automatisch alle Mails mit der Adresse "nachbar-web" im Header, in den Papierkorb verschiebt. Seit dem habe ich Ruhe vor denen. Ich sehe die nur noch, wenn ich mal den Log besichtige in dem alle gelöschten Spammails verzeichnet werden 
Das ist alles, was über bleibt:
05.11.2007 23:08:12	SPAM	SpamRule 3	Exklusive Einladung <[email protected]>	Einladung von Anne-Katrin aus deiner Nachbarschaft!	deleted!:scherzkeks:


----------



## Oswald-Kolle (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab nicht meinen richtigen Namen und auch nicht die richtige Adresse eingegeben... Dann bekommt man nach drei Wochen folgene EMail von denen:



> > Hallo XXXXX XXXXX, << Da stand mein NICK
> >
> > du hast bei unserem Gewinnspiel einen unserer Preise gewonnen.
> >
> ...



Bis dahin fand ich alles noch okay, allerdings wurde auch die AGB als PDF mit angehängt - und da stand dann was von wegen 9€ pro Monat... Naja - also mich sehen die da sicherlich nicht wieder.... (Und das "Geschenk" können die gerne jemand anderem zuschicken *smile*)


----------



## webwatcher (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Oswald-Kolle schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht meinen richtigen Namen und auch nicht die richtige Adresse eingegeben...





dvill schrieb:


> Man fälscht nicht beweiserhebliche Daten,


...


----------



## Oswald-Kolle (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Was willst Du mir damit sagen? Dass ich bei der Anmeldung auf deren Seite meine kompletten Daten hätte preisgeben sollen? *lach*


----------



## Niclas (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Irgendwie wird man den Eindruck nicht los, dass hier Leute unterwegs sind die 
Schwierigkeiten für die Forenbetreiber erzeugen wollen.


----------



## skater (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Irgendwie hab ich genau den gleichen Eindruck.
Wenn man sich, egal ob das nun eine leicht zwielichtige Seite ist oder nicht, mit Fake-Namen und Adresse anmeldet, kann dies ein *Betrug* darstellen.
Sollten die also die Real-Namen herausfinden, könnten die so eine Anzeige wegen Betruges stellen.

Zur Klarstellung: Diese Forderung von nachbarschaft24.net ist eine zivilrechtliche Forderung, das Geld zu bekommen.
Merken die aber, dass hier jemand schwindelt, und das Angebot mit Fake-Namen und Adresse nutzt, kann dies ein Betrug nach § 263 StGB darstellen.
Ein Betrug ist eine strafrechtliche Sache, die viel höher von der Bedeutung liegt.

Wenn euch da also jemand erwischt, könnt ihr, sollten die eine Anzeige erstatten, einpacken.


----------



## Alicia (12 November 2007)

*Aboabsage Nachbarschaft24.net RECHTZEITIG, HIlfe!!!*

Hei, 
so ein misst ich hab es nicht gesehen. Zum glück bin ich noch RECHTZEITIG dahinter gekommen. Ich habe noch 3 Tage bis meine 14 Tage absage Termin um sind. 
ich habe diese mail geschikt nach "support[email protected] , würde nun gerne wissen ob ich noch mehr machen muss.



> "Guten Mittag,
> 
> Hiermit möchte ich gerne mein Abonnement von ht*p://w*w.nachbarschaft24.net/ absagen.
> 
> ...


Gibt es noch mehr mail adressen oder möglichkeiten? 

ich währe dankbar um Hilfe! Hoffe das es einbfach mit einer mail geregelt ist.

Alicia

_[Persönliche Daten und gefährdenden Link entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Wembley (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@Alicia

Das bitte durchlesen:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...nd-vertragsfallen/was-muss-ich-als-opfer-tun/

Wie der Titel sagt: "Was kann man tun?". Wenn du denen antworten willst, dann gibt es dort auch Links zu Musterbriefen (von den Verbraucherzentralen).


----------



## SebastianK (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ist schon clever, zuerst selbst von Abo und Abmeldung zu schreiben (ja von WAS denn, liebe Alicia?! Kündigst du auch das Zeitungs-Abo einer Zeitung, die du nicht bestellt hast?) und dann hierher zu finden und zu fragen, was zu tun ist :roll:

Alicia: ich nehme mal an, daß du ggf. noch nicht volljährig bist- richtig?
Dann auspacken vor den Eltern, ihnen den Link zum Durchlesen geben und dann ist es vorbei.


----------



## Zoomo (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Aloa,
ich möchte es kurz halten. 

Ich bin auch einer von vielen, die eine Rechnung zu gestellt bekommen haben. 
Daher möchte euch diese Webadresse nicht vorenthalten. 

[.....]

Ich möchte noch auf dieses Forum ein Lob los aussprechen. Solche Seiten erschweren sehr den Erfolg solcher dubiosen Seiten. :-D

_Link auf Seite (+Beschreibung) ohne Impressum entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## thery (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo!

ich hab heute ein e-mail von nachbarschaft24.net bekommen, dass mich jemand kontaktieren wollte! In dem e-mail stand mein Name und meine Adresse!!!

Ich habe mich nie auf der Seite angemeldet, deshalb habe ich sofort geantwortet, dass ich kein Interesse an ihrem Angebot habe und dass sie mich aus ihrer Datenbank löschen sollen. 

Ist das damit erledigt? woher haben die meine Daten?


----------



## Nimzilla (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



thery schrieb:


> woher haben die meine Daten?


Datensätze gekauft wo Deine mit dabei waren. Telefonbuch und und und.


----------



## Baseline (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
ich Depp, der eigentlich immer auf alles aufpaßt ist auch hierauf reingefallen.
Lag aber auch daran, weil ich heute etwas verpennt und daneben bin.

Wie auch immer. Ich habe mich hier etwas eingelesen und eigentlich sind alle meine Frage beantwortet. Ich werde jetzt auch keine Angst vor irgendwelchen Rechnungen etc habe. Habe denen sofort eine Email mit Widerruf geschickt, gehe aber davon aus, dass das überhaupt nichts gebracht hat.

Meine Sorge aber, weil ich mega vorsichtig bin was Namen angeht, habe ich beim eingeben nicht meinen richtigen Nachnamen eingetragen. Alles andere aber wie Adresse und GB stimmen. 

Frage, wenn ich denen schreibe, soll ich dann weiterhin meinen erfundenen Nachnamen verwenden (dürfte ja rein rechtlich nicht gehen), oder soll ich mein wahren Namen verwenden und im Brief die Zugangsdaten mit den falschen Namen erwähnen ?
Die Frage beschäftigt mich grade.

Danke


----------



## SebastianK (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Baseline schrieb:


> Habe denen sofort eine Email mit Widerruf geschickt, gehe aber davon aus, dass das überhaupt nichts gebracht hat.
> 
> Frage, wenn ich denen schreibe, [...]



WAS willst du denen denn noch schreiben?


----------



## skater (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Dein Verlauf ist vergleichbar mit denen, die hier schon öfters genannt wurde.
Ich bitte dich doch, dir mal dies anzusehen: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/

Da sollte im Grunde alles drinstehen.
Wenn du unbedingt mit denen einen Briefwechsel veranstalten möchtest, und weiter Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen möchtest, darfst du dies natürlich gerne tun. Mein persönlicher Tipp wäre einfach, die zukünftigen Mails etc. zu ignorieren. Solange kein Mahnbescheid kommt (vom Gericht) muss man nicht zwingend handeln. Daher einfach mein Rat an dich, dir einfach oben genannten Link in Ruhe durchzulesen, dort steht alles wichtige drin, was wir dir an Tipps geben können.
Du hast von deinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht - die haben den nicht anerkannt, was nun im Grunde deren Problem ist. Tee trinken und abwarten 
*
Nochmals: Bitte keine selbstgeschusterten Widerrufsschreiben oder ähnliches verwenden, immer die der Verbraucherzentralen benutzen - die sind dann auch insoweit abgesichert.*

Weiterhin möchte ich doch mal an alle hier bitten, den Ton mal etwas flacher zu halten, das was man hier liest ist schon ziemlich schroff geschrieben.
Haltet den Ball doch mal etwas flacher hier!


----------



## Mpower (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

heute kam ein Ticket



> "Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXX,
> 
> 
> wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden diese natürlich berücksichtigen.
> ...


----------



## Nimzilla (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Mpower schrieb:


> bei mir hat es geklappt. Siehe mein Ticket.


Und was haste geschrieben?

"gekündigt" oder "widerrufen"?


----------



## SebastianK (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

LOL- ich lach mich gleich neukrank 

Als ich eine der zahlreichen "Einladungen" zu diesem Bauern- und Dummenfang bei Spamcop eintütete (siehe: http://www.spamcop.net/mcgi?action=gettrack&reportid=2614384187 ), bekam ich heute die folgende Antwort:

Hello SpamCop user,



> Dear sirs,
> 
> this is no spam, this is a newsletter. All emails that are being sent, are double opt in.  If some people dont want to receive the emails anymore, they can send us an email, so that we can discharge him from the newsletter.
> 
> ...



Naja- die folgenden Fragen blieben offen:

Wo soll denn die Anmeldung zu diesem "Newsletter" erfolgt sein?
Wo soll denn die Abmeldemöglichkeit sein?
Wer ist für den Versand der Emails verantwortlich?
Wo soll dieses double-opt-in stattgefunden haben?

Die Antwort kam von einem Mitarbeiter von s....-systems.de.
Bereits bekannt?


----------



## Mpower (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Nimzilla schrieb:


> Und was haste geschrieben?
> 
> "gekündigt" oder "widerrufen"?



Hallo, 

habe gestern widerrufen.


> An:[email protected]
> 
> mein Text:
> Hallo,
> ...



Glück gehabt.


----------



## nise (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo, also mich hat die nacht auch der schlag getroffen!!! mir is genau die gleiche sch**** passiert...neugierig..angemeldet ..agb's natürlich dummerweise net gelesen u nun hab ich n salat. könnt K******..hab vorallem mich nur registrietr..dann gemerkt, dass das totaler müll is u ich das net brauch u war nie wieder auf dieser seite u ab auch net mehr dran gedacht.... jetzt kam die mail mit den 54 euro..
hab aber ne mai geschriebn, dass ich gekündigt hab ( was vielleicht so net stimmt) u hab gemeint dass ich es net einseh zu bezahlen, da ich keine angebote von der seite genutzt hab u fristgerecht gekündigt hab.
könnt mich hauen für meine eigene dummheit u neugierde.
wie komm ich da raus.meint ihr, dass es reicht net zu reagieren?
ein freund meinte ich solle mich an die verbraucherzentrale wenden?!


----------



## Nimzilla (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



nise schrieb:


> wie komm ich da raus.meint ihr, dass es reicht net zu reagieren?
> ein freund meinte ich solle mich an die verbraucherzentrale wenden?!


Mein Tipp: Hier lesen! Es hat doch erst ein paar Postings vor Deinem jemand ein ähnliches Problem. Warum liest denn niemand mal was?


----------



## webwatcher (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Nimzilla schrieb:


> Warum liest denn niemand mal was?


Gute Frage, nächste Frage. Darüber nachzudenken  oder mich gar  aufzuregen,
 hab ich schon lange aufgegeben :roll:


----------



## nise (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ja is ok...habt ja recht..habs nun auch mitbekommen  =)hatte nur die ersten einträge gelesen u da ich so wuschig bin gleich meinen geschriebn u dann erst weiter gelesen  
wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil
bin aber erstmal froh, dass ich ne allein bin ...


----------



## bernhard (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Penetrante Nachfrage nach individueller Beratung abgetrennt und Gesprächsfaden geschlossen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49900

Individuelle Beratung ist in diesem Forum per Gesetz verboten. Wer mit den allgemeinen Hinweisen seine Fragen nicht beantworten kann, muss zum Anwalt oder zur Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## T.R. (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXXX,
> 
> wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich unserer Community am 22.10.2007 angeschlossen haben.
> 
> ...



Das ist meine Rechnung. -.-

Dazu gibt es aber folgendes zu sagen, undzwar habe ich mich niemals auf dieser Seite registriert. Die Lockmail habe ich ebenfalls nie erhalten und einloggen kann ich mich nicht, weil ich das Passwort nicht kenne. Daraufhin habe ich folgendes geantwortet.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil ich mich nicht selbst auf dieser Seite registriert habe. Somit mein Widerrufsrecht ab dem Tag der ersten Rechnung, der Tag an dem ich feststellen konnte das mein Name missbraucht wurde somit der Beginn der Widerrufsfrist. Der Widerruf ist somit wirksam. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten und ggf. die Polizei informieren.
> 
> ...



Nun meine Frage, meint ihr das reicht? Ich habe meinen Teil zumindest getan und der Text ist von einer Verbraucherzentrale.

lG

PS: Ja ich habe alle 40 Seiten gelesen. 
_
Daten editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Naiv13 (12 November 2007)

*Brauch dringend Hilfe zu Nachbarschaft24*

Wie mein name schon sagt war ich so NAIV und habe mich bei nachbarschaft24 ahnungslos angemeldet und habe nun diese Rechnung erhalten. 

Ich habe mich hier im Forum schonmal schlau gemacht und schon einige hilfreiche sachen erfahren und unter anderem wurde mir auch ein bisschen die angst genommen.

Trozdem weis ich nicht genau wie ich vorgehen soll.

Die rechnung habe ich vor 2 tagen (10.11.07) erhalten.

-Durch dieses Forum habe  ich erfahren das ich  unter anderem einfach warten soll ob ich evtl eine mahnung erhalte.

Trozdem hab ich noch sehr viel angs erhlich gesagt und ich habe bereits 5 mails an folgende
E-Mail geschrieben an:
[email protected] , 

[email protected]

und an 

[email protected]

über eine antwort von euch würde  ich mich wirklich sehr freuen

Mit freundlichen grüßen

Naiv 13


----------



## schelle1a (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



T.R. schrieb:


> Das ist meine Rechnung. -.-
> 
> Dazu gibt es aber folgendes zu sagen, undzwar habe ich mich niemals auf dieser Seite registriert. Die Lockmail habe ich ebenfalls nie erhalten und einloggen kann ich mich nicht, weil ich das Passwort nicht kenne. Daraufhin habe ich folgendes geantwortet.
> 
> ...


Hier meine einfache Widerspruchsemail an [email protected]


Hiermit widerspreche ich, SCHELLE, der Rechnung in der Höhe von 54 € von der Internetseite „www.nachbarschschaft24.net“. Mit der von ihnen am 22.10.07  erhaltenen email: „Hallo SCHELLE",  jemand hat nach dir gesucht und wollte mit dir Kontakt aufnehmen. Du kannst jetzt sehen, wer sich für dich interessiert.“, habe ich mich angemeldet in dem Glauben, dass es sich hierbei um einen kostenlosen Dienst handelt. Deshalb war ich sehr verwundert als ich  plötzlich am 10.11.07 eine Rechnung per Email erhalten habe. Durch ihr großes Anmeldeformular mit verstecktem Preis im Kleingedruckten der AGB fühle ich mich getäuscht. Auf Grund meines Widerspruchs werde ich auch nicht auf weitere Rechnungen, Zahlungserinnerungen, Mahnungen oder sogar auf Drohungen mit Schufa-Einträgen, Verlust der Kreditwürdigkeit, auf drohende Einträge in Schuldnerverzeichnissen oder sogar Drohungen von Gehaltspfändungen reagieren.  
 MfG  Schelle


----------



## schelle1a (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



schelle1a schrieb:


> _[Eigen-Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


siehe: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/
mehr als diese email schreib ich net


----------



## Nimzilla (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



T.R. schrieb:


> undzwar habe ich mich niemals auf dieser Seite registriert. Die Lockmail habe ich ebenfalls nie erhalten und einloggen kann ich mich nicht, weil ich das Passwort nicht kenne. Daraufhin habe ich folgendes geantwortet.


Warum soll man was widerrufen, wenn man keinen Vertrag eingegangen ist? Ignoriere einfach deren Müll, egal wie die auch drohen mögen. Fange auch keine Brieffreundschaft an. Außer Drohgeblubbere passiert rein gar nichts. Einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag, den es hier nicht gibt, können die einen ja eh nicht nachweisen.


----------



## Tannoth (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich war so dumm und bin in die Falle der Nachbarschaft24.net getreten.
Ich habe mir mal die letzten Seiten flüchtig durchgelesen und mir sind dabei RIESIGE Felsen vom Herz gefallen. Aber bin mir immernoch nicht ganz sicher...

Bei mir ist es ähnlich so wie bei Naiv13.

Ich habe mich aus Neugier und Kontaktfreudigkeit am 20.10.07 bei Nachbarschaft24.net angemeldet und so wie mein Spatzenhirn eben arbeitet, auch gleich den Link in der Bestätigungs-E-Mail angeklickt und meine Daten dort vervollständigt. Dachte es wäre gratis, so wie flirtlife.de.
Am selben Abend, wo meine Registrierung stattfand, verlor ich auch gleich die Lust an der Nachbarschafts-seite und schnell verschwand sie aus meinem Kurzzeitgedächnis. ^^

Nun am 09.11.07 kam bei mir die Rechnungsmail von 54€ hereingeflattert, erst hier dämmerte es mir, das die Geld von mir haben wollen.

Und da nun diese 2 Wochen Widerrufungsfrist abgelaufen sind, kann man da noch was machen?
Weil habe hier bisher nur Beiträge gelesen (oder auch nur so verstanden), in denen man auch schon sofort in diesen 2 Wochen sich widerrufen hat.

Und tut mir leid, wenn diese Frage bereits beantwortet wurde, habe sie aber dann nicht gefunden. 

mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Tannoth


----------



## sascha (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Und da nun diese 2 Wochen Widerrufungsfrist abgelaufen sind, kann man da noch was machen?
> Weil habe hier bisher nur Beiträge gelesen (oder auch nur so verstanden), in denen man auch schon sofort in diesen 2 Wochen sich widerrufen hat.
> 
> Und tut mir leid, wenn diese Frage bereits beantwortet wurde, habe sie aber dann nicht gefunden.



Dann schau einfach in meine Signatur unten, da steht alles drin.


----------



## Naiv13 (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe mir das auf deiner Signatur komplett durchgelesen und muss sagen das mir damit eine riesige Sorge genommen wurde.

Also hab ich nichts auser maximal 5 Rechnungen grob geschätzt zu befürchten oder?


vielen dank an alle:-D


----------



## sascha (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Naiv13 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das auf deiner Signatur komplett durchgelesen und muss sagen das mir damit eine riesige Sorge genommen wurde.
> 
> Also hab ich nichts auser maximal 5 Rechnungen grob geschätzt zu befürchten oder?
> 
> ...



Rechnungen gibts immer nur eine bis zwei. Der Rest sind Mahnungen, Droh-Mails und Schreiben von Inkassofirmen und Inkassoanwälten


----------



## Xaero (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo alle Miteinander! 

Leider muss ich mich hier in die Liste der Opfer einreihen. Ich habe mich vor 2 Wochen innerhalb von 1min. angemeldet und gestern eine Email mit der Rechnung in Höhe von 54,00 Euro erhalten. 

Habe gottseidank dieses Forum hier gefunden. Ebenfalls habe ich gerade eine Widerrufs-Email gesendet an nachbarschaft24.de

Ebenso habe ich auch den Verbraucherschutz NRW kontaktiert. Die Bearbeitung meiner Anfrage beim Verbraucherschutz kostet zwar 15,00 Euro, die waren es mir aber allemal wert bei dieser Dubiosen Firma mit Sitz in Dubai.

Ich bin nicht bereit auch nur einen einzigen Cent zu zahlen an diese Firma!!!

Nun, meine Frage ist, hat jemand schon weitere Rechnungen oder Mahnbescheide bekommen?! Meine 2-wöchige Widerrufsfrist ist ja gestern abgelaufen und somit bin ich mal gespannt was aus der sache wird.

Gerne könnt Ihr mich per Email kontaktieren, falls euch Interessiert was der Verbraucherschutz NRW mir in diesem Fall rät zu "nachbarschaft24.de". Ebenso würde ich mich freuen wenn jmd. von euch schon einen Schritt "weiter ist". Hat jemand die Bestätigung der Widerrufserklärung erhalten?! Ich meine jemand, der auch bereits die Rechnung erhalten hat und die Widerrufserklärung nach Ablauf der 2-Wöchigen Frist abgegeben hat?

Morgen oder Übermorgen wird mir der Verbraucherschutz NRW antworten. Ebenso werde ich danach den Weg zur Post aufsuchen und ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein nach Dubai senden. Sicher ist Sicher finde ich.

Gruß


----------



## dvill (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Xaero schrieb:


> Nun, meine Frage ist, hat jemand schon weitere Rechnungen oder Mahnbescheide bekommen?!


Die eine oder andere ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Naiv13 schrieb:


> Also hab ich nichts auser maximal 5 Rechnungen grob geschätzt zu befürchten oder?


Sehr sehr grob geschätzt. Es wird wohl einiges mehr werden, zuzüglich Mahnungen, Inkassorechnungen, Anwaltsschreiben etc.

Aber es reicht wohl nicht aus, um die Heizkosten für den kommenden Winter nachhaltig zu verringern :-D


----------



## SebastianK (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Xaero schrieb:


> Habe gottseidank dieses Forum hier gefunden. [...]
> Ebenso habe ich auch den Verbraucherschutz NRW kontaktiert. [...]
> Ich bin nicht bereit auch nur einen einzigen Cent zu zahlen an diese Firma!!!
> [...]
> Ebenso werde ich danach den Weg zur Post aufsuchen und ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein nach Dubai senden.



Sorry- du hast das Forum gefunden, warst beim Verbraucherschutz (kostenpflichtig) und willst ein Einschreiben (kostenpflichtig) an den Briefkasten in Dubai schicken?

Haben die vom VerbraucherschutzNRW DAS etwa angeraten???
Das wäre ja nicht nur :wall: sonder schon :scherzkeks:, wenn die zu solchen Schritten raten würden!


----------



## Holgi (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Bitte melde dich hier, wenn das Ergebnis deines Widerspruchs da ist. Ich könnte fast wetten (Glaskugel an), dass man einen Grund finden wird, deinen Widerspruch/deine Kündigung nicht zu akzeptieren


Nachricht auf Widerspruch an [email protected] erhalten. Ich Zitiere:



> Sehr geehrter Herr T.,
> >
> > da wir eine Anmeldung vom 10.10.2007 vorliegen haben,
> > ist uns ein Widerruf Ihres Accounts leider nicht mehr möglich, da die
> ...


----------



## Holgi (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



muaha schrieb:


> hey
> ich bin leider auch drauf reingefallen.
> und widerrufen kann ich aus den o.g. gründen auch nicht.
> allerdings meine ich, dass bei meiner anmeldung (9.10.) noch nichts von einem kostenpflichtigen dienst stand, kanns aber leider nicht beweisen.
> ...


Doch kannst du!!!
_
(Mailaddi gelöscht)_

Bekam daraufhin am 14.10.2007 eine Bestätigungsmail mit Dateianhang. -Wer öffnet das schon, im Hinblick auf Virengefahr? Zudem möchte ich bemerken, dass der Absender ein anderer war als die sogenannte Erstkontaktmail.

Die AGB, welche ich dann später öffnete war aber erst gültig ab dem 14.10.2007 und weder am 9.10.2007 noch am 10.10.2007!


----------



## hannes_ (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Mist, mich hat's auch erwischt. Zum Teil zumindest...

Wollte mich nur mal umschauen und habe komplett falsche Daten eingetragen, inkl. einer Mailinator-Adresse. Danach stellte ich fest, dass es kostenpflichtig ist und ließ davon die Finger.

Gibt das jetzt extra-Ärger? :cry:


----------



## Mr.Casi (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Mich würde es auch mal interessieren, was die sich so einfallen lassen. Ich bin denen auch auf den Leim gegangen, habe aber so etwa 5 Minuten später schon einen Widerruf losgelassen und danach insgesamt 8 mal per Mail (was die mit Spams können, kann ich auch), 2 mal per Fax (Faxquittungen habe ich) und per Schreiben an die Adresse in Dubai (Brief kam nicht zurück). Jetzt würde ich mich schon direkt auf einen Prozess freuen, und ich würde persönlich sämtliche Zeitungen zu dem sicher öffentlichen Prozess einladen. Aber bisher haben die sich nicht gerührt. Kann jemand von den "älteren" reingefallenen mal so (vielleicht mit den Zeitabständen) schildern, wie die vorgehen. Wäre ja für alle für einen evtl. Prozess spannend, auch wenn ich glaube, dass die sich das nicht trauen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Mr.Casi schrieb:


> Kann jemand von den "älteren" reingefallenen mal so (vielleicht mit den Zeitabständen) schildern, wie die vorgehen.


Ein typisches Beispiel
und  ein reales  aus diesem  Forum
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796

Prozesse wird es keine geben, nicht mal gerichtliche Mahnbescheide.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

Das Ganze spielt sich ausschließlich auf der Ebene Belästigungsverkehr ab.
Ansonsten zum x-ten Mal der Hinweis:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Oswald-Kolle (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



skater schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich genau den gleichen Eindruck.
> Wenn man sich, egal ob das nun eine leicht zwielichtige Seite ist oder nicht, mit Fake-Namen und Adresse anmeldet, kann dies ein *Betrug* darstellen.
> Sollten die also die Real-Namen herausfinden, könnten die so eine Anzeige wegen Betruges stellen.
> 
> ...


Also was soll ich dazu sagen - im Prinzip habe ich dadurch gegen deren AGB verstoßen und muss damit rechnen, dass mein Account gesperrt wird (so ähnlich steht das glaub ich in deren AGB) -- aber wenn ich das hier jetzt so alles lese, dann bin ich doch schon eher froh, dass ich "gegen deren AGB verstoßen habe"... So haben die zumindest keine Adresse, wo die Rechnung hingehen könnte..... 
In RICHTIGEN Foren hat man hinterher auch immer die Möglichkeit seine Daten zu korrigieren (was bei ERNSTHAFTER Nutzung dann natürlich auch gemacht wird...) -- Aber um solchen Abzocken zu entgehen ist es nicht gerade der schlechteste Weg möchte ich mal meinen...


----------



## Emlak (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ein Hallo an alle weiteren Opfer
ist mir auch passiert - liegt wohl an der Alltagshektik und daran, dass man einfach nicht davon ausgeht, so betrogen zu werden - ich hab den "Herrschaften " geschrieben das ich entspannt die Klage erwarte !!! die haben eh keine Chance ! Schade ist nur, das man die Sache nicht der Staatsanwaltschaft auf den Tisch legen kann, was ich eigentlich vorhatte -  `ne Sammelklag wäre schön, wenn ich sehe wie viele Leute hier betrogen und über`n Tisch gezogen wurden - leider fehlt mir die Zeit  - würde  gern was unternehmen - das wird`s wohl immer wieder geben - 
hier die Mailadresse unter der ich die "Bande" erreicht habe - bekam sogar Antwort ! 
[email protected]
herzlichen Gruß an alle und     NICHT EINSCHÜCHTERN LASSEN !!!


----------



## Holgi (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



der_Berliner schrieb:


> zum Thema
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Mustertext der Verbraucherzentrale in Berlin, falls die Rechnung bereits erhalten wurde, bzw. wenn ihr bemerkt habt: "Upps, kostet ja doch was"


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> mit Schreiben vom … machen Sie eine Forderung in Höhe von … gegen mich
> geltend. Diese ist unberechtigt.
> Zwar habe ich mich auf Ihrer Seite … . angemeldet, jedoch ist kein Vertrag zu den
> ...


----------



## Mr.Casi (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Oswald-Kolle schrieb:


> Also was soll ich dazu sagen - im Prinzip habe ich dadurch gegen deren AGB verstoßen und muss damit rechnen, dass mein Account gesperrt wird (so ähnlich steht das glaub ich in deren AGB) -- aber wenn ich das hier jetzt so alles lese, dann bin ich doch schon eher froh, dass ich "gegen deren AGB verstoßen habe"... So haben die zumindest keine Adresse, wo die Rechnung hingehen könnte.....
> In RICHTIGEN Foren hat man hinterher auch immer die Möglichkeit seine Daten zu korrigieren (was bei ERNSTHAFTER Nutzung dann natürlich auch gemacht wird...) -- Aber um solchen Abzocken zu entgehen ist es nicht gerade der schlechteste Weg möchte ich mal meinen...



Hallo Oswald-Kolle,
bitte keine Angst machen. Der Betrugstatbestand ist rechtlich definiert. Ich darf hier keine Rechtsberatung machen und will das auch nicht. Aber so einfach ist das mit einem Betrug auch nicht. Man muss eine Täuschungshandlung vornehmen und es muss zu einem Vermögensschaden kommen. Schaut einfach mal im Internet nach. Da gibt es viele Erklärungen dazu.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Emlak schrieb:


> ich hab den "Herrschaften " geschrieben das ich entspannt die Klage erwarte !!!


Es hat noch nie jemand aus diesem Kreis geklagt


Emlak schrieb:


> Schade ist nur, das man die Sache nicht der Staatsanwaltschaft auf den Tisch legen kann,


Soll der nach Dubai  fahren/fliegen?


Emlak schrieb:


> ne Sammelklag wäre schön, -


es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Mr.Casi (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Holgi schrieb:


> Mustertext der Verbraucherzentrale in Berlin, falls die Rechnung bereits erhalten wurde, bzw. wenn ihr bemerkt habt: "Upps, kostet ja doch was"
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> mit Schreiben vom … machen Sie eine Forderung in Höhe von … gegen mich
> ...


Hi Holgi,
vielen Dank. Aber diejenigen, die noch innerhalb der 14 Tage sind, sollten das nicht benutzen. Sie sollten von dem Widerruf Gebrauch machen. Dann ist es völlig egal, ob ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist oder nicht.


----------



## hannes_ (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Oswald-Kolle schrieb:


> -- Aber um solchen Abzocken zu entgehen ist es nicht gerade der schlechteste Weg möchte ich mal meinen...



Die Frage ist, ob die den Atem haben (und es sich lohnt), Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen Betrugs zu stellen, die Staatsanwaltschaft aufzufordern, meine Providerdaten zu ermitteln und mich dann vor Gericht zu zerren.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



hannes_ schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob die den Atem haben (und es sich lohnt), Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen Betrugs zu stellen, die Staatsanwaltschaft aufzufordern, meine Providerdaten zu ermitteln und mich dann vor Gericht zu zerren.


Gegen die Wand reden/schreiben ist nichts gegen das, was sich hier abspielt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=210896#post210896
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=210902#post210902

Wenn hier niemand  das liest, was schon x-mal gepostet wurde, kann man den Thread auch schließen. 
der Nachbarthread fabrikeinkauf wurde auch schon mal als Denkpause geschlossen


----------



## Nimzilla (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Xaero schrieb:


> Ebenso werde ich danach den Weg zur Post aufsuchen und ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein nach Dubai senden. Sicher ist Sicher finde ich.


Da wird sich der Briefkasten in Dubai aber freuen.


----------



## Niclas (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Nimzilla schrieb:


> Da wird sich der Briefkasten in Dubai aber freuen.


Briefkästen unterschreiben   mit links :scherzkeks:


----------



## sabse (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo ich habe heute auch eine rechnung bekommen von 56 euro das ich aber nicht zahlen werde da dies nicht ersichtlich war das man geld bezahlen muss ich habe den eine email geschrieben das ich den von ihnen geforderten betrag nicht bezahlen werde mal schauen ob die sich noch mal melden:wall:


----------



## Niclas (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Lesen beruhigt  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## commis (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Halllo.
Bin Anfang des Jahres auf lebensprognose.irgendwas reingefallen. Habe aber gegen dir überraschende Rechnung von 59 teuros sowie alle weiteren Schreiben (bis zur letzten Ankündigung des Inkassoverfahrens) nichts unternommen. Scheinbar war dieser "Firma" das mein Geld dann doch nicht mehr so wichtig. Inkassoverfahren gab es letztendlich keines.
Heute bekam ich eine Benachrichtigung per Mail von Nachbarschaft24, woraufhin ich den angegeben Link betätigt und mir deren Seite angeschaut hab. Bin aus der alten Erfahrung heraus stutzig geworden und hab die Seite nachgegoogelt - zum Glück! Erspart mir ne Menge lästige Briefkastendekoration.
Was mir allerdings nicht gefällt, ist, dass meine richtige Adresse auf der Seite schon eingetragen war. Woher bekommen diese [_piiep_]  diese Informationen und wie kann man sich im Vor- UND Nachhinein anonymisieren?

Schönen Tag noch an alle!!


----------



## Niclas (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

mehr gibbet  nich, ansonsten ab zur Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt


----------



## dvill (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



commis schrieb:


> Woher bekommen diese [_piiep_]  diese Informationen und wie kann man sich im Vor- UND Nachhinein anonymisieren?


Im Vorhinein durch Verzicht auf Schwachsinns-Gewinnspiele von Gauklern und Scharlatanen.

Im Nachhinein ist die Selbstbestimmung über die eigenen persönlichen Daten so gut wie nicht wiederzugewinnen.


----------



## Holgi (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



commis schrieb:


> Halllo.
> Bin Anfang des Jahres auf lebensprognose.irgendwas reingefallen. Habe aber gegen dir überraschende Rechnung von 59 teuros sowie alle weiteren Schreiben (bis zur letzten Ankündigung des Inkassoverfahrens) nichts unternommen. Scheinbar war dieser "Firma" das mein Geld dann doch nicht mehr so wichtig. Inkassoverfahren gab es letztendlich keines.
> Heute bekam ich eine Benachrichtigung per Mail von Nachbarschaft24, woraufhin ich den angegeben Link betätigt und mir deren Seite angeschaut hab. Bin aus der alten Erfahrung heraus stutzig geworden und hab die Seite nachgegoogelt - zum Glück! Erspart mir ne Menge lästige Briefkastendekoration.
> Was mir allerdings nicht gefällt, ist, dass meine richtige Adresse auf der Seite schon eingetragen war. Woher bekommen diese [_piiep_]  diese Informationen und wie kann man sich im Vor- UND Nachhinein anonymisieren?
> ...



Im Moment von einer Autoverlosung, bei mir war es ein Original Rennwagen Marke BMW. Bei meinem Paps (kam gerade raus) war es der Lottogewinn von 35 Mio. Euro (habe ich auch schon in einem der Foren gelesen - wenn nicht hier dann woanders). - Lasst die noch mal hie bei mir oder bei meinen Paps anrufen, dann kriegen die etwas zu hören (bring auch nichts - besser auflegen *grrrrr*)

:scherzkeks:   :bang:::bang: = :devil2::scherzkeks:


----------



## bernhard (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Diverse Abschweifungen abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49910


----------



## Holgi (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Holgi schrieb:


> Im Moment von einer Autoverlosung, bei mir war es ein Original Rennwagen Marke BMW. Bei meinem Paps (kam gerade raus) war es der Lottogewinn von 35 Mio. Euro (habe ich auch schon in einem der Foren gelesen - wenn nicht hier dann woanders). - Lasst die noch mal hie bei mir oder bei meinen Paps anrufen, dann kriegen die etwas zu hören (bring auch nichts - besser auflegen *grrrrr*)
> 
> :scherzkeks:   :bang:::bang: = :devil2::scherzkeks:


Antwort von denen:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> bevor Sie sich anmelden, werden Ihnen auf der Webseite neben der Anmeldemaske
> sowie in den AGB die Ihnen zudem an Ihre E-Mail Adresse zugesandt wurden Ihr
> ...



Wer mich als Zeuge haben möchte, dass die Seite vor dem 14. Oktober anders aussah als heute soll PN schreiben. Wer selbst als Zeuge auftreten möchte und kann ebenfalls.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Falls Sie nicht reagieren, sehen wir uns leider gezwungen die Angelegenheit an ein Inkassounternehmen zu übergeben.


was besseres fällt denen  auch nicht ein :gaehn:

Da surrt ja schon die Bartwickelmaschine im Keller...


----------



## Nimzilla (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> was besseres fällt denen  auch nicht ein :gaehn:


Manche sind bestimmt dadurch schon erschrocken und eingeschüchtert und haben gezahlt.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Nimzilla schrieb:


> Manche sind bestimmt dadurch schon erschrocken und eingeschüchtert und haben gezahlt.


das ist beabsichtigt und an der Drohkulisse wird auch noch weiter gedreht werden.
Das ist ja schließlich nicht die erste Seite,   die hier besprochen wird. Seit zwei Jahren geht das Theater 
und so bitter es sich liest, es wird weitergehen, mit immer neuen Namen und  Seiten.
Für jede Pestbeule, die  aufgestochen wird, kommt sofort die nächste :bang:


----------



## Blocki (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Holgi schrieb:


> Wer mich als Zeuge haben möchte, dass die Seite vor dem 14. Oktober anders aussah als heute soll PN schreiben. Wer selbst als Zeuge auftreten möchte und kann ebenfalls.



weisst du, ob die am 22.10. auch noch anders aussah? ich hab die leider nichtmehr im kopf, aber ich mein, die war da auch noch ohne die ganzen hinweise.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Blocki schrieb:


> weisst du, ob die am 22.10. auch noch anders aussah? ich hab die leider nichtmehr im kopf, aber ich mein, die war da auch noch ohne die ganzen hinweise.


das ist völlig irrelevant, wenn die an ihrer Seite "rumfummeln".  Seriöse Anbieter tun so etwas nicht 
lies das hier und entspann dich 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Holgi (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Blocki schrieb:


> weisst du, ob die am 22.10. auch noch anders aussah? ich hab die leider nichtmehr im kopf, aber ich mein, die war da auch noch ohne die ganzen hinweise.


Schau mal in den Threads hier. meine etwas gelesen zu haben von jemanden, der das gleiche behauptet und den 16.10 als Anmeldedatum angibt. Ich habe mich am 9. ode 10. angemeldet. 10 haben die bestätigt - das war am 14.10.

AGB war aber erst ab dem 14.10. gültig -ausserdem siehe Urteil des Amtgerichtes München betrefflich so einer AGB


----------



## Holgi (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Holgi schrieb:


> Schau mal in den Threads hier. meine etwas gelesen zu haben von jemanden, der das gleiche behauptet und den 16.10 als Anmeldedatum angibt. Ich habe mich am 9. ode 10. angemeldet. 10 haben die bestätigt - das war am 14.10.
> 
> AGB war aber erst ab dem 14.10. gültig -ausserdem siehe Urteil des Amtgerichtes München betrefflich so einer AGB


Urteil des Amtgerichtes München



> "Beim Anklicken und Betätigen der AGB muss nicht damit gerechnet werden, dass gerade hier versteckt sich die Zahlungspflicht befindet. Zwar können (Vorsicht bei jur. "kann") grunsätzlich auch Hauptleistungspflichten in AGB geregelt werden, vergleiche Palandt, 65. Auflage, §305 Randnummer 5, aber hier wird in den AGB überhaupt erst der Vertrag als entgeltlicher Vertrag dargestellt. Daher ist auch die vom Klägervertreter angeführte Bundesgerichtshof-Entscheidung AZ: I ZR 75/03 nicht einschlägig."



Übrigens kam doch kürzlich in den Medien, dass man jetzt nicht mehr unaufgefordert per Telefon oder Email werben darf. Davon ab, ist selbst die Methode von nachbarschaft24 sicherlich mit dieser Recherchenbehauptung "Jemand hat nach dier gesucht" unlauterer Wettbewerb.

Es handelt sich also demnach, nach meinem Verständnis um 2 Straftaten auf jeden Fall bzw. Gesetzesverstöße.

Wird aber ein Geschäftsablauf in Verbindung mit einer Straftat oder einem Gesetzesverstoß abgewickelt, so ist dieser Geschäftsvorfall entweder nach dem BGB oder dem HGB ungültig - ich glaube es ist nach dem BGB. - Boß nichtz zahlen, sondern widersprechen und gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid abwarten. Alles aber ausdrucken und sorgfältig abheften! - Besorgt euch z. B. hier Zeugenaussagen etc. die eure Behauptungen bekräftigen.


----------



## mestro (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo zusammen.

Hab mich damals auch aus Neugierde, wer sich denn hier so in meiner Gegend da angemeldet hat (waren angeblich 7 Leute), angemeldet. Dann habe ich in den AGBs das mit den Kosten gesehen und voll Panik bekommen.

Habe dann eine Mail geschickt mit folgendem INhalt:



> Servicecenter/myneighbour
> Via Vorame 98
> 6612 Ascona
> Schweiz
> ...




Am 19.10 erhielt ich folgende Mail:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ,
> 
> 
> wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden diese natürlich berücksichtigen.
> ...




Hatte diese Email an [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] geschickt (da ja auch nicht gewiss war, welche Adresse von denen aktiv ist)

Dann bekam ich letzte Woche irgend ne Mail, dass die mir nen Gewinn nicht zuschicken konnten und gestern so ne Mail, dass mich jemand gesucht hätte. Alles ignoriert und heute bekomm ich ne Mail:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Wir bedauern, dass Sie nicht länger Mitglied bei uns sein möchten. Jedoch respektieren wir Ihre Entscheidung. Ihre 14-tägige Widerufsfrist ist jedoch abgelaufen.
> 
> ...



Auf diese Mail werde ich nicht mehr reagieren. Habe ja vom 19.10. eine Bestätigung von denen bekommen, oder reicht das nicht?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mestro


----------



## Nimzilla (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mestro schrieb:


> Auf diese Mail werde ich nicht mehr reagieren. Habe ja vom 19.10. eine Bestätigung von denen bekommen, oder reicht das nicht?


Nicht weiter auf deren ihr Blabla reagieren.


----------



## Holgi (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> das ist völlig irrelevant, wenn die an ihrer Seite "rumfummeln".  Seriöse Anbieter tun so etwas nicht
> lies das hier und entspann dich
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


Da fällt mir gerade die Sendung "Fass ohne Boden" ein. Wäre doch eine passende Prämie für nachbarschaft24 oder?

Dann gibt es bestimmt die Möglichkeit irgendwo Testberichte zu schreiben und zu veröffentlichen.

Gegenüberstellung der Google-Zeitungsmeldung aus der Sicht von uns geprellten Usern...

Na wenigsten, treiben wir hoffentlich so den Anbieter in die Enge und er kann hoffentlich nicht noch weitere prellen.

Ist das gut oder ist das gut?


----------



## Nimzilla (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Holgi schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade die Sendung "Fass ohne Boden" ein. Wäre doch eine passende Prämie für nachbarschaft24 oder?


BIZZ wird abgesetzt.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49860


----------



## jmeske (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Maestro



mestro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Hab mich damals auch aus Neugierde, wer sich denn hier so in meiner Gegend da angemeldet hat (waren angeblich 7 Leute), angemeldet. Dann habe ich in den AGBs das mit den Kosten gesehen und voll Panik bekommen.
> 
> Mestro



Bin in der gleichen Situation:
am 16.10. hatte ich mich - dumm und verschlafen wie ich war - auf der Seite angemeldet. Ich suche jetzt jemanden der bestätigen kann, das zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf der Startseite nichts von den Gebühren offensichtlich war. 

Eine Bestätigungsemail hatte ich damals bekommen (inkl. AGB PDF Anhang) den ich aber übersehen hatte. Dort ist in einem Unterpunkt auf den Laufzeitvertrag verwiesen worden:



> 2. Anmeldung und Abmeldung
> 2.1 Um die Dienstleistung nachbarschaft24 nutzen zu können, ist eine Anmeldung
> (Registrierung) des Nutzers erforderlich.
> 2.2 Mir seiner Anmeldung (Registrierung) erkennt der Nutzer an, dass er
> ...



Am 9.11 kam dann diese Rechnung und ich habe nach kurzer Recherche erst diese Mail rausgeschickt:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> hiermit mache ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebraucht und kündige gleichzeitig
> meine Teilnahme an dem Forum nachbarschaftshilfe24.net.
> ...


Nachdem ich dann dieses Forum durchgelesen habe anschließend zusätzlich das Schreiben mit dem "angeblichen Vertragsverhältnis"

Heute kam die Antwort:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> ...



Für mich sieht das so aus als Tasten die sich langsam aber sicher an die Grenze um tatsächlich auch vor Gericht Recht zu bekommen.

Natürlich werde ich nicht zahlen, aber es wäre gut, wenn sich hier noch weitere Personen mit einem ähnlichen Stand melden um ggf. später Zeugen etc. zu haben falls die Situation doch bis zum Gericht eskaliert.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jmeske schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das so aus als Tasten die sich langsam aber sicher an die Grenze um tatsächlich auch vor Gericht Recht zu bekommen.


Zu dem Termin komme ich persönlich, glaube aber kaum dass es jemals dazu kommen wird 
verbreite  hier keine Panik


----------



## Wembley (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jmeske schrieb:


> Hallo Maestro
> Am 9.11 kam dann diese Rechnung und ich habe nach kurzer Recherche erst diese Mail rausgeschickt:
> Für mich sieht das so aus als Tasten die sich langsam aber sicher an die Grenze um tatsächlich auch vor Gericht Recht zu bekommen.


Die einzige Richtung, in die die sich tasten, ist, sich immer mehr (zumindest deren Firmensitze) weiter weg von Deutschland zu bewegen.
Eher würde ich dir empfehlen, mit einem Sturzhelm aus dem Haus zu gehen (es könnten ja Blumentöpfe auf deinen Kopf fallen) als dir raten, dich damit zu beschäftigen, dass du wegen dieser Herren vor Gericht landen könntest.

Wir kennen die Kerle schon lange. Daher ist alles andere als Panik angebracht.


----------



## sascha (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jmeske schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das so aus als Tasten die sich langsam aber sicher an die Grenze um tatsächlich auch vor Gericht Recht zu bekommen.



 Sorry, aber eher taste mich mich langsam aber sicher an die Feststellung heran, dass ich der erste Mensch auf dem Mond war.


----------



## sanne25 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo 
leider ist es mir auch passiert  was ich nie  für möglich gehalten habe:wall:
ich bin auch auf der Seite gewesen nachbarschaft24.de  hab  mein namen  mein Geburtsjahr auch alles eingeben und ich sollte dann  eine empfängermail bekommen wo ich dann bitte auf den Link  klicken sollte um mein Profil  fertig zustellen! 
Hab auf den Link  geklickt aber es kam nur eine weiße seite mehr  passierte nicht, hab nachbarschaft24  dann mal bei google eingeben und  hab gelesen das es eine [.......] sein soll ,  und wo ich mir die AGBs  noch mal durchgelesen  habe sah ich das man innerhalb von 14 tagen kündigen  kann!
Hab ich das auch sofort gemacht, viele   von euch haben geschrieben das sie die Kündigung per email nicht schicken  konnten also meine Email  ist  gesendet worden. Ob ich  jetzt eine Bestätigung dafür bekomme  weiß ich nicht  will es aber mal hoffen!
Aber  können sie mir jetzt trotzalledem  noch eine rechnung schicken??
wenn ja was kann ich dagegen  tun?
danke

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Niclas (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



sanne25 schrieb:


> wenn ja was kann ich dagegen  tun?
> danke


lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## sascha (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> wenn ja was kann ich dagegen tun?



Lesen. Zum Beispiel das, was hier schon 300 Mal geschrieben wurde und was auch in meiner Signatur steht:


----------



## ankebluemi (13 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo!
Was ich nie für möglich gehalten hätte, ist mir nun auch passiert. Wie viele andere scheinbar bin ich am 27.10.07 bei nachbar24.net gelandet. Da war von kostenpflichtig nichts erkennbar, erst du die AGB bin ich drauf gestossen. Natürlich hab ich sofort per Email wiederrufen, ohne Reaktion. Dann hab ich zur Sicherheit den Widerruf per Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschickt. Hat mich zwar 5,50€ gekostet, aber ich hab was handfestest vorzuweisen, selbst wenn es nur eine Scheinadresse sein sollte. Nun warte ich auf das, was da noch kommt.
Gruß Anke


----------



## JStrummer (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo!

Bin leider auch auf Nachbarschaft24 reingefallen und habe am 10.11 auch eine Rechnung bekommen. Habe nun auch schon mehrere Muster-Emails versendet, nur leider noch keine Antwort bekommen. Ich habe mich auch am 22.10. angemeldet. Kann denn jemand genau sagen, dass es zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Kostenangabe auf der Startseite zu sehen gab? Wäre zumindest schonmal erleichternd das zu wissen...

Ach und Kompliment an das Forum, echt spitze!
Danke!


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



JStrummer schrieb:


> Kann denn jemand genau sagen, dass es zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Kostenangabe auf der Startseite zu sehen gab? Wäre zumindest schonmal erleichternd das zu wissen...


Schon einige Male drauf hingewiesen, das ist völlig irrelevant, wenn die an ihren Seiten "rumfummeln". Kein seriöser Anbieter tut das. 
Es ist deren Bier zu beweisen, was wann war, da sie die Forderung stellen.  
Immer der Forderungssteller muß beweisen, dass seine Forderung zu Recht besteht, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Alicia (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Tja was will ich noch tun?

Zum ersten ich wünschte ich währe mInderjA'hrig dann müsste ich mir da mal keine sorgen machen.

Und zum zweiten ich habe nach 2 Tagen noch immer keine reaktie bekommen. Habe alles in einen ortner gepackt auch meine mails womit ich also im falle des Falles beweisen kann das ich eine kündigung schrieb.

Mich macht das einfach ziemlich unsicher, nicht das ich (oder eher mein Papa, da ich selbs nicht mal in soest wohne) doch noch post bekomme.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Alicia schrieb:


> Tja was will ich noch tun?


nichts, außer mit dem Zittern aufhören, mein Monitor  wackelt schon davon 

PS: mach dir  keine Sorgen, außer den üblichen Mahnungen und Drohungen  passiert da nichts


----------



## Scharly55 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Auch reingefallen (gestern; nachbarschaft.net)
nun gemerkt; zu Euch gekommen :-D :roll:

allgemeiner Stand: noch keine Rechnung u.s.; aber schon über den @mail-link reingegangen +++

Nun ?saublöde? Frage!

Was ist schlecht, wenn ich schon mal einen Widerspruch wie z.B.

Widerruf entsprechend:

Titel 3 und 2.6 ihrer AGB sowie der derzeitgültigen gesetzlichen Regelungen

an die in den AGBs genannte @mail-adresse ([email protected])

schreibe


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Scharly55 schrieb:


> Nun


lesen, wie jeder der, das hier fragt, wie du selber siehst,  bist  du nicht der erste 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## JStrummer (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Es ist deren Bier zu beweisen, was wann war, da sie die Forderung stellen.
> Immer der Forderungssteller muß beweisen, dass seine Forderung zu Recht besteht, nicht umgekehrt.



Heißt das, man darf behaupten, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt kein Hinweis zu finden war? Und falls die dann doch (auch wenns unwahrscheinlich ist) nen Beweis haben, wär es doch vorher gut zu wissen, dass es zu diesem Zeitpunkt einen Hinweis gab, bevor man das Gegenteil behauptet, oder nicht?!

Danke!


----------



## Scharly55 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Danke für sie schnelle Antwort; hatte ich ja auch schon vorher gelesen!
Aber nochmals zurück!
Was ist schlecht, wenn ich den Widerspruch sende?
(auch wenn er ggf. für nix gut wäre?)


----------



## jupp11 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



JStrummer schrieb:


> Heißt das, man darf behaupten, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt kein Hinweis zu finden war?


 Wer nichts  sagt, kann auch nicht Falsches sagen.  Wer  viel sagt, läuft immer in Gefahr 
 Falsches zu sagen. Mehr sag ich nicht dazu, sonst läuft es in unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.


----------



## Holgi (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wer einmal die Fußzeile der ersten Email "Jemand hat nach dir gesucht" betrachtet, findet dort, den Hinweis auf Interactive One GmbH.

Hier deren Anschrift:

Interactive One GmbH
Richard-Wagner Str. 2
D-91054 Erlangen
serviceinteractive-one.de
0180 - 560 10 - 555
0180 - 560 10 - 559 

Executives  	****  (Geschäftsführer)
Telefon 	0180 - 560 10 - 555
Fax 	0180 - 560 10 - 559 (14 Cent/min. dt. Telekom)
Datenschutz-
beauftragter 	datenschutzinteractive-one.de
Steuernr.: 	249/129/40299, Finanzamt Schweinfurt
USt-IdNr : 	DE248732193
Amtsgericht: 	Fürth, HRB 10630


----------



## Holgi (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Meine Email dahin:



> Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit] ,
> 
> ich bitte Sie sämtliche Daten, die Sie zu meiner Person auf irgendeiner Weise mit oder ohne meines Einverständnisses bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sammelten mit sofortiger Wirkung unverzüglich zu löschen.
> 
> ...



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> *Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.*


----------



## skater (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Was denkst du, bewirkst du mit dieser E-Mail?



			
				Holgi schrieb:
			
		

> ich bitte Sie sämtliche Daten, die Sie zu meiner Person auf irgendeiner Weise mit oder ohne meines Einverständnisses bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sammelten mit sofortiger Wirkung unverzüglich zu löschen.


Erster Fehler, man lässt keine Daten löschen, sondern lässt diese sperren.
Wieso?
Weil dann garantiert wird, dass deine Daten nicht mehr verarbeitet werden.



			
				Holgi schrieb:
			
		

> Deweiteren weise ich darauf hin, dass Sie wohlmöglich scheinbar gewollt oder ungewollt den Anbietern von nachbarschaft24.com bzw. net Beihilfe zu Strafbeständen innerhalb der Bundesrepublik Deutschland geleistet haben.


Harter Tobak, das Ding kann schnell nach hinten los gehen, so in Richtung Verleumdung, Rufschädigung...
Und so etwas lassen sich die meisten Firmen nicht gefallen



			
				Holgi schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Vorfälle mit Nachbarschaft24 evtl. von der Staatsanwaltschaft prüfen lassen zu können, fordere ich Sie nun höflich auf die wahre Identität Ihres Kunden preiszugeben.


Die werden sich hüten, dir deren wahre Identität zu geben. Solche Daten werden meistens nach richterlichem Beschluss raus gegeben, glaubst du die interessiert solch eine "Drohung"?
Auffordern kannst du Sie natürlich, aber dran halten werden die sich nicht.



> Im Falle Ihrer Weigerung, bedenken Sie bitte dass nachbarschaft24 behauptet, die Daten derer erschlichenen Kundschaft von Ihnen erhalten zu haben und die Ermittlungsbehörden sicherlich auch bei Ihnen anfragen werden.


Behaupten kann nachbarschaft24 vieles, das zu beweisen, steht auf einem komplett anderen Blatt.

Nicht drauf los schreiben wenn man nicht weiss, was man da macht, so was kann schnell nach hinten los gehen!


----------



## stefan1706 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo 
auch ich habe heute eine rechnung über 54€ bekommen.
Habe es leider verschlafen rechtzeitig zu widerrufen und nun soll ich das geld binnen 7 tagen überweisen.
Was soll ich denn jezt tun?
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Habe schon zwei widerufe geschrieben aber noch keine antwort.
Was muß da denn eigentlich drin stehen? Danke im voraus

Mfg Stefan


----------



## Niclas (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



stefan1706 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## stefan1706 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Muß ich da trotz alle dem meine Account per  Brief kündigen oder wie soll ich mich verhalten?
Dank für den schnellen Support


----------



## Holgi (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Holgi schrieb:


> Meine Email dahin:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


Danke für die Hinweise, aber das wird nicht geschehen 

Wieso nicht?

Na, weil, meine Mail an 2 Adressen mal wieder mit Failure daemon zurückgeschickt wurden. - Immer diese Dämonenaustreibungen *Ts*

:scherzkeks::bash::evil::fdevilt:


----------



## neoone (14 November 2007)

*AW: Nicht reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com*

Hi habe heute vormittag mal in meinem Postkaste rein geschaut, das komische war, das ich mich da angeblich angemeldet habe, was ich aber nicht getan habe da ich vorher abgebrochen hatte nun gut da dachte ich das cih den acc. löschen könnte aber weit gefehlt..
hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich das veranlassen kann? wenn die Mails schon nicht funktionieren?


----------



## neoone (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

also mit Postkasten meine ich meinen E-Mail Postkasten
ich wollte einfach nur just for fun mal schauen, naja und das ist ja gestern voll nachhinten los gegangen...


----------



## Dronas (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe mir alle Postings dieses Themas durchgelesen und hoffe, dass ich nichts übersehen habe...

Wie genau sieht eine Manung von Nachbarschaft24 aus?
Warum soll man zahlen müssen, wenn man kündigt und nicht widerruft? Beides geht davon aus, dass ein gültiger Vertragsabschluss vorliegt. Ich habe jetzt gelesen, dass es am sinnvollsten ist, einfach anzuzweifeln, dass ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.

Zur Info: Ich habe auch eine Rechnung 11.11. erhalten, bin da seit dem 25.10., habe zuerst um Löschung des Acconts gebeten, danach um Widerruf der Mitgliedschaft und heute Mittag die Rechnung widerrufen (man darf ja und sollte jeder solchen Rechnung widersprechen). Das habe ich alles nach Ablauf der 14 Tage gemacht. Jetzt habe ich immer noch keine Antwort. Aber dank euch mache ich mir keine Sorgen mehr.

Wer mich als Zeuge braucht, dass am 25.10. noch nichts eindeutiges von Kosten auf der Startseite stand, kann mir gerne eine PN schreiben. Ohne einen eindeutigen, sehr aufälligen Hinweis außerhalb der AGB ist die Rechnung eh ungültig.


----------



## shawn3006 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

ich habe auch eine Frage, da ich am Wochenende auch reingefallen bin.
Ich habe mich allerdings mit Fakenamen angemeldet, da ich nicht von vornherein gesehn habe, dass es sich um kein kostenloses Angebot handelt und auf der Startseite ist auch nicht erkennbar, wenn man dort Daten eingibt, dass man dann einen Vertrag eingeht. Ich habe bereits widerrufen allerdings ohne Daten richtig zu stellen. Nun meine Frage: Sollte ich eventuell meine Daten richtig stellen und dann erneut widerrufen, um eventuelle Anzeige wegen Betruges aus dem Weg zu gehen?Allerdings müsste ein Betrug ja vorsätzlich geschehen und davon dürfte wohl nicht die Rede sein.

Ich denke ich habe diesbezüglich noch keine Tips gelesen.


----------



## jupp11 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



shawn3006 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich habe diesbezüglich noch keine Tips gelesen.


Trotzdem. Lesen und  entspannen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Jutta (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Guten Abend,

mal ne Frage an alle Nachbarschaft24 - Geschädigten; wer von euch ist bei Wer-kennt-wen registriert? Die bewerben mitlerweile beim Ausloggen dieses tolle Unternehmen und es könnte ja sein das da diverse Daten ausgetauscht werden???? Und auf dieser Werbung steht nix von Kosten, der User klickt es an und wenn er Pech hat wird anhand der IP-Adresse ne Email oder Rechnung verschickt..... wäre doch möglich oder ?

Gruß
J.


----------



## Dicki (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo alle zusammen
Ein weiterer Trottel der drauf reingefallen ist. Hab mich heute auf der Seite registriert weil ich ebenfalls eine Mail bekommen hab. Hab gedacht es wär ne Bekannte von mir,die mich sucht. Mein Problem ist,dass ich auch erst zu spät gelesen hab, dass der Schrott 9€ kosten soll. Leider jedoch steht das auf der Seite drauf und auch die AGB´kann man lesen, wenn man sie anklickt (Hab aber alles übersehn) 
Die schreiben





> :Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt auch, wenn Sie die Ausführung der Leistung selbst
> veranlasst haben. Sie veranlassen die Ausführung der Dienstleistung, wenn
> Sie sich die von uns bereitgestellten Leistungen in Anspruch nehmen (z.B.
> durch Downloads etc) Ferner veranlassen Sie die Ausführung der
> ...


Ich hab danach mein Profil vervollständigt. Zählt das zur Dienstleistung?

Was kann ich tun, hab für meinen Fall nichts gefunden.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich frag mich oft, warum sich die User, die auf diese Seite reingefallen sind,  dermaßen
 Gedanken und Sorgen machen.

Außer einem  Briefkasten in Dubai gibt es absolut nichts, woran man den Laden festmachen könnte. 
und  Briefkästen verschicken zwar schon mal nervige Emails aber zu mehr reicht es nun wahrhaftig nicht.
Denkt da mal  Ruhe drüber nach, bevor ihr hier juristische Tiefgänge anzettelt....

Dagegen  war fabrikeinkauf was solides :scherzkeks:

PS: und  einer Lichtensteiner (Mobilfunk) nummer...)


----------



## Freeman (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo zusammen,

am Wochenende bin ich auch darauf reingefallen. Ich hab zuerst mal als Test
die Daten auf der Startseite ausgefüllt. Es steht ja daneben das es 14 Tage kostenlos ist. Hab aber glaub am Anfang aus Spass zum Teil falsche Daten eingegeben und dummerweise auf speichern gedrückt. Mir war aber zu der Zeit nicht klar das man damit gleich einen Vertrag abschliesst. Ich hab aber beim Browser nochmal auf zurück gedrückt und wollte meine richtigen Daten eingeben. Das war aber nicht mehr möglich. ICh hab dann meine richtigen Daten eingegeben und unter einer meiner anderen e-mail-Adressen gespeichert. ICh hab sofort so ein e-mail von Nachbarschaft24 an meine 2. e-mail-Adresse (mit meinen richtigen Daten) erhalten. Ich hab die AGB gelesen und dann hab ich erst einen böse Vorahnung bekommen das ich Mist gebaut habe. Hab dann auch noch mit dem angezeigten Link die e-mail bestätigt.



> Hallo .....,
> 
> wir freuen uns, dich als neues Mitglied von nachbarschaft24.net begrüßen zu dürfen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab an die verschiedenen e-mailadressen von denen geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich habe mich am 10.11.2007 bei ihrem Service Nachbarschaft24
> angemeldet. Hiermit möchte ich meine Mitgliedschaft im Rahmen
> ...



Ich hab bis jetzt immer noch keine Antwort erhalten.
Fogende Adressen haben nicht bei mir funktioniert:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Folgende scheinen okay zu sein:
[email protected]
[email protected]

Ich frag mich ob die vielleicht mit Absicht nicht Antworten bis die 14 Tage vorbei sind. Frage mich auch ob es Sinn macht dort mal anzurufen und zu fragen was los ist.

Am Montag hab ich dann auch noch Post an meine erste Adresse (die mit den eventuell falschen Daten) bekommen:



> Lieber Nachbar(In),
> 
> schön, dass du dich am 10.11.2007 bei uns angemeldet hast. Deine Anmeldung wurde erfolgreich durchgeführt und deine Daten befinden sich gerade in der Bearbeitung.
> 
> ...


Diese hab ich aber nicht bestätigt ! Außerdem steht dort im gegensatz zur anderen e-mail "Lieber Nachbar" und nicht mein richtiger Name. Weiss jemand ob ich mit dieser
e-mail auch einen Vetrag abgeschlossen hab ? Oder erst wenn ich auf den Link klicke?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Freeman schrieb:


> Frage mich auch ob es Sinn macht dort mal anzurufen und zu fragen was los ist.


Warum willst du mit Liechtensteiner Handys  telefonieren und  sinnlose Brieffreundschaften pflegen?


----------



## Gischti (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi,hier scheint es ja einen riesen wirbel um nachbarschaft24,was ich allerdings sehr gut verstehen kann,denn ich bin selbst auf diese dubiose seite reingefallen!

Ich bin einen email-link,dieser email geolgt>
Als ich mich auf dieser seite angemeldet hatte......WAR IN KEINSTER WEIßE IRGENDWELCHE NUTZUNGSKOSTEN ERSICHTLICH,weder war von einem testzugang noch von 9euro im monat die rede,der anmelde bildschirm hatte sich komplett von dem jetztigen anmelde bildschirm unterschieden! 
Nur leider kann ich dies jetzt nicht mehr beweißen,vielen usern die sich auf dieser seite angemeldet haben ist das aufgefallen! 
Hatte danach mich danach,nicht nochmal dort eingelogt und diese seite vergessen,nach etwa 14tagen kam diese mail>>>>



> Hallo xxxxxxxxxxx,
> 
> du hast bei unserem Gewinnspiel einen unserer Preise gewonnen.
> 
> ...


<<<<<<<so da bin ich dann dem link gefolg und hab meine adresse geändert,da ich nen zahlendreher in der plz hatte......und dann dauerte es nicht sehr lange und ich bekam diese email>>>>>>



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxx,
> 
> wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich unserer Community am 12.10.2007 angeschlossen haben.
> 
> ...


>>>>So und nu hab ich langsam gemerkt,das ziemlich übel übern nuggel gezogen wurde! Fix ne kündigung geschrieben,gebeten meinen account zu löschen und mich geweigert den verlangten betrag zu zahlen und daraufhin kam prombt ne email von ihnen>>>





> >ehr geehrter Herr Christian xxxx,
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> ...


Wie gesagt es war aufjedenfall nirgedes irgendwo zusehen das ich eine nutzungsgebühr aufbringen muss,ich bin mir ganz sicher!!!!!!!!! 
Jetzt befindet sich ja auf dem anmelde bildschirm links ein sehr kleines kästchen in dem die nutzungsgebühr in kleiner schrift aufgeführt wird!
Hilfe ich weiß absolut nich mehr weiter.....!
Sorry das der beitrag ein bissl länger geworden ist!


----------



## jupp11 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Gischti schrieb:


> Hilfe ich weiß absolut nich mehr weiter.....!


Lesen und  entspannen. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Dir ist schon klar, das du nicht der erste bist, der das fragt  nach fast 500 Postings?


----------



## Gischti (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Lesen und  entspannen.
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511



ja danke,habs mir durchgelesen,ist auch sehr schick zulesen,liest sich aber alles so wie ...."eventuell und vielleicht" weißte was ich meine!?

ich wollt eigentlich klare antworten.....die mich ein wenig berruihgen....! 
Mich regt so ein schei** wie nachbarschaft24 auf....solche leute gehören eindeutig hinter gitter......!


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Gischti schrieb:


> ich wollt eigentlich klare antworten.....die mich ein wenig berruihgen....!


Wenn du das willst/brauchst, geh zur Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt. Das 
Rechtsberatungsgesetz erlaubt nur diesen  individuelle Beratung.


----------



## skater (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ja wir wissen was du meinst, und du kannst die wertvollen Tipps, die dort gegeben sind, gerne beherzigen.
Wenn du das nicht möchtest, geh zum Anwalt oder zur Verbraucherzentrale und lass dich dort für teuer Geld beraten!
Wir dürfen hier halt keine Rechtsberatung leisten.
Aber wenn du zum Anwalt gehst, dann wunder dich nicht, dass im Grunde, wenn er sich in dem Thema auskennt, genau das gleiche sagen wird, wie dir der oben genannte Link sagt!

skater


----------



## Gischti (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Brauchst doch nicht gleich so pampig werden!
meine aussage war doch in keinster weiße irgendwie böse gemeint!!!
Mich hätten nur konkrete ergebnisse interessiert,die besagen,das die "firma" nachbarschaft24 mit ihrem "machen und tun" nicht durchkommen!
Und ob zbsp. jemand schonmal gegen diese firma vorgegangen ist und wie das oder die ergebnisse waren oder sind!
Ich entschuldige mich hier nochmal für meinen eventuellen vorschen "ton" in meiner vorrigen mail!


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Gischti schrieb:


> Mich hätten nur konkrete ergebnisse interessiert,die besagen,das die "firma" nachbarschaft24 mit ihrem "machen und tun" nicht durchkommen!
> Und ob zbsp. jemand schonmal gegen diese firma vorgegangen ist und wie das oder die ergebnisse waren oder sind!



Nun denk doch mal nach, eine Seite auf einen Briefkasten  in Dubai registriert und  mit 
Liechensteiner Handynummer als Kontakt?

Was würdest du denn da erwarten?


----------



## Teleton (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



stefan1706 schrieb:


> Habe es leider verschlafen rechtzeitig zu widerrufen ...


Komisch, ständig lese ich hier und in anderen Threads etwas davon, dass Leute glauben,
 die Frist zum Widerruf versäumt zu haben. Hat sich jemand mal die Mühe gemacht nachzusehen, 
wann die Frist überhaupt zu laufen beginnt?
Bitte hier ganz gründlich lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439


----------



## mounti (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo!

Bin auch neu hier. Nachbarschaft24 sei Dank. Habe den Widerruf innerhalb des Testzeitraums natürlich versäumt, da mir die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebots nicht bewusst war. Jetzt habe ich die schon oft beschriebene Rechnung über 54,- € erhalten und darauf natürlich an die genannten Emailadressen einen kurzen Widerruf geschickt (Antwort, oder Nichtzustellbarkeitsbericht stehen noch aus).

Jetzt zum Beginn der Widerrufsfrist: Die Voraussetzungen in dem von Teleton genannten link sind doch (leider) alle erfüllt, oder? Die einzige mögliche Frage ist (für mich) noch, wann der Vertrag beginnt. Mit Absenden der Registrierung oder nach Ablauf des 14-tägigen Testzeitraums?

viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## jupp11 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ich frag mich oft, warum sich die User, die auf diese Seite reingefallen sind,  dermaßen
> Gedanken und Sorgen machen.
> 
> Außer einem  Briefkasten in Dubai gibt es absolut nichts, woran man den Laden festmachen könnte.
> ...


Die  Probleme möcht ich nur mal für fünf Minuten haben :roll:


----------



## dvill (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mounti schrieb:


> Die einzige mögliche Frage ist (für mich) noch, wann der Vertrag beginnt.


Individuelle Fragen beantwortet die Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## Teleton (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mounti schrieb:


> Jetzt zum Beginn der Widerrufsfrist: Die Voraussetzungen in dem von Teleton genannten link sind doch (leider) alle erfüllt, oder?


Ich würde mir gerne mal Deine Belehrung ansehen wenn nachfolgende Vorraussetzung erfüllt ist.


> in dauerhafter Weise in Textform erfolgt, so dass ein Exemplar der Belehrung beim Verbraucher verbleiben kann.


----------



## Quami89 (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo!

Wenn der erste Widerruf (an [email protected]) wahrscheinlich angekommen ist (es kommt zumindest nichts zurück), aber nicht geantwortet wurde, soll dann ein zweiter Widerruf, möglichherweise an eine andere der Adresse geschickt werden?


----------



## KIMI30 (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Heute flatterte folgende Email in meinen Email-Postkasten:



> Hallo,
> 
> jemand hat nach dir gesucht und wollte dir eine Nachricht hinterlassen, um mit dir Kontakt aufzunehmen. Du kannst jetzt sehen, wer sich für dich interessiert:
> 
> ...



Grrr, das könnte mich jetzt echt aufregen! Zumal ich mich unter der Email-Adresse nicht unter nachbarschaft24.net angemeldet habe, sondern mit einer anderen. Weiß jemand, ob ich denn, wenn ich den Link deinenachbarn anklicken würde, bei Nachbarschaft24 landen würde?
Ich bin natürlich nicht so blöd, dass ich mich da jetzt anmelden. Meinen näheren Nachbarn begegne ich alle Tage mal persönlich, wie die was von mir wollen, würden die mich garantiert nicht übers Internet suchen. :-D


----------



## Wembley (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Quami89 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wenn der erste Widerruf (an [email protected]) wahrscheinlich angekommen ist (es kommt zumindest nichts zurück), aber nicht geantwortet wurde, soll dann ein zweiter Widerruf, möglichherweise an eine andere der Adresse geschickt werden?


Na erstens einmal nehmen sich die manchmal etwas Zeit zum antworten und zweitens würde ich mir nun wirklich keinen großen Kopf drum machen.

Es ist wieder Zeit, den Link, der so ziemlich alles zu diesem Thema erklärt, reinzustellen.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/

Auch (und vor allem) für die neu Hinzugekommenen.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KIMI30 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob ich denn, wenn ich den Link deinenachbarn anklicken würde, bei Nachbarschaft24 landen würde?


Ja, verlinkt auf  Nachbarschaft24

in der Registrierung der  Domain stehen Adressen  in der  Ukraine/Panama/Tschechoslowakei...


----------



## Hexe1981 (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi bin da auch angemeldet!Wie habt ihr ne e-mail dahin gehschickt und welche addy?und gibts das nicht so was wie ein sooport?
Gruss hexe


----------



## dvill (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Nett:

nachbarschaft24.net/?x=y&kennung=1032899610

zeigt den Preis normal unscheinbar im Fließtext,

nachbarschaft24.net

zeigt den Preis fettgedruckt.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Hexe1981 schrieb:


> und gibts das nicht so was wie ein sooport?


nur als  Mahnungs- und  Belästigungsmaildienst


----------



## Teleton (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Nett:
> 
> nachbarschaft24.net/?x=*y*&kennung=1032899610
> 
> ...


Dafür ist das kleine y oben zuständig. 
Ist wirklich ein schöner Service. Die meisten Leute, die die Adresse eingeben, wundern sich über
 eine Rechnung und schauen direkt mal nach, ob da was von Preisen steht. Jetzt brauchen sie nicht so lange suchen.


----------



## Dronas (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hui, danke, an KIMI30!
Super, dass du diese Spammail ins Netz gesetzt hast, denn damit kann uns jetzt absolut niemand mehr was an haben, denn es wunderte mich schon, dass ich die 9 Euro und so übersehen habe, aber vergleicht doch mal... [noparse]http://www.deinenachbarn.com[/noparse] zeigt andere Startseite, als [noparse]http://www.nachbarschaft24.net[/noparse]. Jeder kommt über [noparse]http://www.deinenachbarn.com[/noparse] auf diese Seite und dort sind alle Preise und so klein gedruckt. Nur auf Nachbarschaft24.de direkt sind die Preise fett hervorgehoben. Ein Vertragsabschluss unter solchen Bedingungen verpflichtet niemanden zum zahlen.

Nun, jetzt gibt es ein Problem, dass wir und Nachbarschaft24 haben. Wie kann man digitale Beweise erstellen? Ich habe jetzt Screenshots von beiden Seiten gemacht.

Ich stelle mir nun aber die Frage: Kann überhaupt irgendein digitaler Beweis vor Gericht Bestand haben. Könnte Nachbarschaft24 überhaupt was beweisen. Alles lässt sich nachträglich verändern (siehe PDF-Files, mit Linux gar kein Problem).
Liebe Grüße an alle! Lasst euch blos nicht zum Narren halten...


----------



## dvill (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ja, ja, die Parameter können wahre Wunderdinge:


```
nachbarschaft24.net/[email protected]&Anrede=Herr&Vorname=Peter&Nachname=Pan&PLZ=12345&Strasse=faustusgasse&hnr=66&mailid=123&bla=1
```

Den Link habe ich von Antispam, kann mich aber nicht an den Autor erinnern. Jedenfalls vielen Dank für den Fund. Wenn der Autor hier reinschaut, kann er sich gerne äußern. Ich habe mir wirklich nur das Lesezeichen auf die Parameterseite gemerkt.

Edit: Hier war's http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=128476#post128476


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Dronas schrieb:


> : Kann überhaupt irgendein digitaler Beweis vor Gericht Bestand haben.


Die  Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür, das vor Gericht klären  zu müssen, liegt deutlich unter 
der vom Blitz getroffen zu werden.

zu deutsch, ihr zerbrecht euch den Kopf völlig unnötig

dubaianisch/liechensteinische Fata Morganas...


----------



## Wembley (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Nett:
> 
> nachbarschaft24.net/?x=y&kennung=1032899610
> 
> ...


Ja, immer wieder zu beobachten. Schon vor fast zwei Jahren (als diese Art der "Abo-Kundengewinnung" grad massiv startete) gab es sowas ähnliches. Da ging es um einen SMS-Anbieter:
Da die "offizielle" Version (wenn man die URL eintippte) - siehe auch Screenshots

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=127609#post127609

Da die Version, über die die Kunden (in vielen Fällen wider Willen) stolperten:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=127648#post127648

Aber auch damals waren verschiedene Layouts, die man gleichzeitig einsetzte,  ja wirklich nicht neu. Die gab es zu Dialerzeiten schon zur Genüge.

Abgesehen davon: Nichts ist so flüchtig wie eine Seite im Netz.
Bei Gott wirklich keine neue Erkenntnis, aber so manchem scheint das noch immer nicht klar zu sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Nichts ist so flüchtig wie eine Seite im Netz.
> Bei Gott wirklich keine neue Erkenntnis, aber so manchem scheint das noch immer nicht klar zu sein.


Genau  deswegen sind die Debatten und  Diskussionen wann wie welche Seite ausgesehen hat,
 ziemlich sinn- und nutzlos. 
Seriöse Betreiber manipulieren  nicht ihre Seiten  und  zeigen  deutliche lesbare Preisangaben.


----------



## dvill (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Jedenfalls würde der Gang zum Gericht durch die prozessuale Wahrheitspflicht von Dubai aus nicht leichter werden.


----------



## Teleton (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Dicki schrieb:


> Die schreiben:Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt auch, wenn Sie die Ausführung der Leistung selbst
> veranlasst haben. ... Ferner veranlassen Sie die Ausführung der
> Dienstleistung durch Übermittlung von Informationen, die zur Ausführung der
> Dienstleistung benötigt werden. Nicht darunter fallen Informationen, die für den
> Vertragsschluss benötigt werden.


Was ist denn das für ein wirres Zeug? Was sollen Vertrags und was zur Dienstleistung nötige Informationen sein? Warum soll schon die Übergabe von Infos eine Veranlassung der Ausführung sein?
Irgendwelche Infos gebe ich jedem Fernabsatzvertragpartner, wenn der dann sofort loslegt, weil er die Widerrufsfrist nicht abwarten mag, habe ich das doch nicht veranlasst. 
"Veranlassen" setzt meiner Meinung nach voraus, dass ich aktiv Leistungen abrufe/abfrage wie zum Beispiel beim Download von Software. 

Und dann wäre ja noch die Frage, ob nicht Kenntnis vom Widerrufsrecht erforderlich ist, siehe z.B. hier:


			
				AG Hamburg 6 C 177 / 07 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar sieht § 312 d BGB bei der Erbringung von Dienstleistungen ein vorzeitiges Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts in Sonderfällen vor. Mit der Rechtsauffassung von Ulmer, Mü-Ko, § 355 BGB, Rn. 59, setzt jedoch § 312 d BGB mit Rücksicht auf einen Verzicht des Verbrauchers auf das Widerrufsrecht für den Fall, daß der Unternehmer mit Zustimmung des Verbrauchers mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung schon vor dem Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen oder der Verbraucher die Ausführung selbst veranlaßt hat, wegen der Generalnorm des § 355 BGB voraus, daß der Verbraucher in Kenntnis seines Widerrufsrechts der Ausführung der Dienstleistung zugestimmt bzw. die Ausführung veranlaßt hat.


----------



## peppels75 (15 November 2007)

*Nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi Zusammen,

jawohl! Jetzt ist es mir auch passiert. Obwohl ich hier schon einige dinge über Nachbarschaft24.net gelesen habe, stellt sich meine Sache vielleicht doch etwas anders da.
Mitte Oktober öffnete sich ein Werbefenster von nachbarschaft24.net auf meinem Rechner. Da ich gerade Anfang Okober umgezogen bin, dachte ich das es eine gute Gelegenheit wäre um neue Leute kennenzulernen. Also gab ich meinen Straßennamen an, überflog die AGB´s, bestätigte diese mit einem Häkchen und ging auf Suche starten. Ich sollte dann noch einen Namen, ein Geburtsdatum und ein E-Mail Adresse angeben. Ich habe dann einen falschen Nachnamen und Geburtsdatum angegeben. Die E-Mail Adresse habe ich korrekt angegeben. Nachdem ich mit die Seite etwas angeschaut hatte und nicht berauschend fand habe ich die Seite geschlossen und dachte das Thema sei erledigt :unzufrieden:.
Am 09.11.02 erhielt ich ein Mail von [email protected] mit dem Hinweis, das mein Gewinn nicht zugestellt werden konnte. Daraufhin habe ich mich versucht auf der Seite einzulogen. Was komischerweise nicht funktionierte, da ich für so einen kram immer das gleiche passwort nehme. Daraufhin habe ich ein neues Passwort angefordert. Nach dem einlogen konnte ich nirgens einen Punkt finden unter dem ich meinen Account hätte löschen können. Jetzt wurde ich stutzig :wall:. 
Ich lass daraufhin die AGB´s die der Mail beigefügt waren und erfuhr das dieser "Dienst" kostenpflichtig ist und das ich ein 14 tägiges Widerrufrecht hätte insofern ich den Diest nicht vorher in Anspruch nehmen würde. Schock! Den Dienst hatte ich ja gerade in Anspruch genommen. :wall:.
Ich habe dann trotzdem ein Mail an [email protected] mit meinem Widerspruch mit folgendem Inhalt gesendet:



> hiermit berufe ich mich auf Punkt 3 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingen "nachbarschaft24" mit Stand 14.10.2007.
> 
> Ich widerrufe hiermit ausdrücklich meine Vertragserklärung innerhalb der angegeben Frist von 14 Tagen nach Erhalt der AGB´s  und der dazugehörigen Belehrung.


Bitte bestätigen Sie mir den Erhalt meines Widerrufs per E-Mail.

Heute habe ich folgende Anwort von [email protected] erhalten:



> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigen, kostenlosen Testzugang oder der vorzeitig von Ihnen
> angeforderter Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande
> kommt, sofern Sie nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.
> ...


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Für mich war die Preisangabe noch vor Anmeldung auf der Seite nicht offensichtlich und ich fühle mich auch ein wenig "verar...". Klar hätte ich besser lesen müssennur war es tatsächtlich auch in den AGB´s nicht offensichtlich.

Was soll ich jezt weiter tun? Könne sie mich ausfindig machen...obwohl ich falsche Daten angegeben habe. Meine Daten sind beim E-Mail Provider korrekt hinterlegt. Können die mich beim Provider ausfindig machen (Behördenauskunft bei Strafanzeigen). Lt. AGB´s bin ich auch verpflichtet meine korrekten Daten anzugeben. Oder kann man mich anhand der IP ausfindig machen? Hilfe :unzufrieden:! Was soll ich nun tun?
Für einen Info wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Grüße
peppels


----------



## webwatcher (15 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



peppels75 schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun tun?
> Für einen Info wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> 
> Grüße
> peppels


Um es dir zu erleichtern als speziellen  Sonderservice  den Link auf das Posting, das jeder zu
 lesen hat, bevor er weiter fragt 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Teleton (15 November 2007)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net*



peppels75 schrieb:


> Ich lass daraufhin die AGB´s die der Mail beigefügt waren und erfuhr das dieser "Dienst" kostenpflichtig ist und das ich ein 14 tägiges Widerrufrecht hätte insofern ich den Diest nicht vorher in Anspruch nehmen würde. Schock! Den Dienst hatte ich ja gerade in Anspruch genommen.


Welchen Dienst, ich dachte Du suchtest nur nach einer Möglichkeit den Account zu löschen?


peppels75 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich folgende Anwort von [email protected] erhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo soll der eindeutige Hinweis sein? Gibts dafür auch einen Parameter?


> dass nach dem 14-tägigen, kostenlosen Testzugang oder der vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt,


Wie soll der kostenlose Testzugang ablaufen wenn jedes Eingeben von Informationen als "Anfordern" der Dienstleistung anzusehen ist. Und ausserdem, vorzeitig vor was?


> Laut Fernabsatzgesetz ist bei Verträgen von Online-Diensten keine Unterschrift erzwingbar.


Mein Lieblingssatz. Nicht Erzwingbar, jawohl wir beugen uns keiner Unterschriftserpressung. Fernabsatzgesetz gibts schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr


> Da Sie uns keinen fristgerechten Widerruf zugesandt haben, wurde der Vertrag wie vereinbart abgeschlossen.


Da geht das schon wieder los mit der Frist, wie soll die gestartet worden sein? Ausserdem dachte ich das Widerrufsrecht soll erloschen sein


----------



## JStrummer (16 November 2007)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net*



peppels75 schrieb:


> Am 09.11.02 erhielt ich ein Mail von [email protected] mit dem Hinweis, das mein Gewinn nicht zugestellt werden konnte.



Wie können die eigentlich herausfinden, dass der "gewinn" nicht zustellbar war, wenn man falsche daten angegebene hat. Stellen die einem in diesem Stadium schon Briefe zu?! Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## sascha (16 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Wie können die eigentlich herausfinden, dass der "gewinn" nicht zustellbar war, wenn man falsche daten angegebene hat. Stellen die einem in diesem Stadium schon Briefe zu?! Wenn ja, welche?



Sei mir nicht böse, aber die Frage ist schlichtweg doof. Es geht denen doch nur darum, dich zu ködern. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen - nach ein paar hundert Beiträgen zum Thema hier im Forum, in denen wirklich alles bis ins letzte Detail erklärt ist?


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse, aber die Frage ist schlichtweg doof. Es geht denen doch nur darum, dich zu ködern. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen - nach ein paar hundert Beiträgen zum Thema hier im Forum, in denen wirklich alles bis ins letzte Detail erklärt ist?


Er glaubt halt noch immer an das Gute im Menschen, so wie andere an den Osterhasen
 und  den Weihnachtsmann


----------



## JStrummer (16 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse, aber die Frage ist schlichtweg doof. Es geht denen doch nur darum, dich zu ködern. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen - nach ein paar hundert Beiträgen zum Thema hier im Forum, in denen wirklich alles bis ins letzte Detail erklärt ist?



Hast ja Recht, ich sollte um diese Uhrzeit einfach keine Beiträge mehr schreiben:scherzkeks:


----------



## Luna2007 (16 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo zusammen, ich grüße Euch als absoluter Neuling.

Ich bin ebenso auf diesen Mist reingefallen (war halt neugierig wer mich da wohl sucht) und habe die AGBs einfach akzeptiert, ohne sie gelesen zu haben. Der Rechnung habe ich widersprochen und heute erhielt ich ne Antwort auf die ich auch reagiert habe:

Was die da treiben geht auf keine Kuhhaut!!!



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Ihr dubioses Verhalten ist mittlerweile im www bekannt.
> 
> ...






> [email protected] schrieb:
> > Sehr geehrte Frau B.K.,
> >
> > noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> ...


>

>


> >> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> >>
> >> ich bin nicht Herr K und ich werde auch nicht zahlen. Ich lege auch
> >> keinen Wert
> ...






> >> Nachbarschaft24 schrieb:
> >>
> >>> Sehr geehrter Herr K.,
> >>>
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (16 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luna2007 schrieb:


> Der Rechnung habe ich widersprochen und heute erhielt ich ne Antwort auf die ich auch reagiert habe:
> 
> Was die da treiben geht auf keine Kuhhaut!!!


Mailantwortscripten ist es ziemlich egal, was man ihnen schreibt.
Umgekehrt ist es auch ziemlich egal, was die Mailmaschinerie  für Müll absondert.

Nicht aufregen, es lohnt nicht.


----------



## Diamond (16 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo ihr!!!

habe nun auch eine antwort von denen bekommen. hatte, nachdem ich eine rechnung erhalten habe, einen widerruf per mail geschickt. die antwort:



> Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,
> 
> Wir bedauern, dass Sie nicht länger Mitglied bei uns sein möchten. Jedoch
> respektieren wir Ihre Entscheidung. Ihre 14-tägige Widerufsfrist ist jedoch
> ...


lol, die spinnen doch.... werde mit sicherheit keinen einzigen brief ins ausland schicken.... ich werde jetzt erstmal nichts mehr machen und abwarten....


----------



## Captain Picard (16 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Diamond schrieb:


> habe nun auch eine antwort von denen bekommen. hatte, nachdem ich eine rechnung erhalten habe, einen widerruf per mail geschickt. ...


Wieso glaubt ihr eigentlich immer noch, dass jemand die Mails liest. Die werden vollautomatisch 
beantwortet  oder glaubt hier jemand ernsthaft, dass da Dutzende von Menschen sitzen, die
 nichts anders tun als tausende Mails zu beantworten?


----------



## Diamond (16 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

auf jeden fall sind die antworten nicht immer gleich, wie ich auf den letzten seiten lesen konnte.....


----------



## Captain Picard (16 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Automatische Mailbeantworter sind mittlerweile  ausgefeilt, die bringen auch schon mal 
Variationen rein

Dieser Thread ist bisher ca 50000 Mal aufgerufen worden. Nimmt man als  Durchschnitt 5 Mal pro 
User/Gast sind das mindestens 10000 Betroffene, die den Weg hierher gefunden haben. 
Mit Sicherheit  sind es weit mehr, die nicht den Weg hierher finden. Schätze das 2-3  fache.
 das sind dann 20000-30000 Mails,  die persönlich beantwortet  werden müßten. Nochne Frage?


----------



## Diamond (16 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ach..ich hatte auch mal wieder nichts anderes erwartet :wall:


----------



## Dronas (16 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wo ihr Recht habt...
Es macht mir mittlerweile einfach nur noch Spaß... ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich zuerst eine Mahnung erhalte, oder zuerst die Widerrufe meiner Widerrufe. Wenn die meine Widerrufe nicht Widerrufen sind sie ja damit automatisch einverstanden...

Wenn ich einer Rechnung widerrufen habe, muss doch erst eine Ablehnung von deren Seite kommen und dann die Mahnung, naja egal, bisher haben die mir noch nicht weiter geantwortet. Man müsste mal testen, wie gut diese Emailprogramme von denen sind.
Was passiert, wenn man sie grob beleidigt?
Was passiert, wenn man etwas schreibt, was Programme nicht erwarten? Man könnte ja mal folgendes schreiben "ich freue mich, dass sie mir eine Rechnung gesendet haben und ich bald ein richtiges Mitglied ihrer Seite bin. Ich wiederrufe nicht, plane auch keine Kündigung". Kommt dann auch "Sie kündigen leider außerhalb der Frist"? Wenn die nämlich nach den Worten Kündigung und Widerruf suchen... aber mir antworten sie ja leider nicht, zumindest noch nicht

Es ist nichts leichter, als zu zeigen, dass die nicht seriös sind


----------



## wicki01 (16 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hehe... wäre interessant zu wissen was da als Antwort kommt... 

Mir geht es übrigens auch so, das ich noch keine Antwort auf meinen Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung bekommen habe! Ich habe allerdings direkt auf Antworten geklickt, quasi an die Mailaddi zurück gesendet.. Kam nix zurück, also muß es ja irgendwo angekommen sein...

Ach ist das so, das die den Widerruf/spruch automatisch akzeptieren, wenn sie nicht drauf reagieren? Wäre ja n Ding! Aber das geht sicher schon wieder zu tief in die Materie ne? Wegen Rechtsberatung und so?


----------



## Captain Picard (16 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



wicki01 schrieb:


> Ach ist das so, das die den Widerruf/spruch automatisch akzeptieren, wenn sie nicht drauf reagieren?


Halte es für müßig sich über die Gedankengänge dubaianischer/liechtensteinischer 
Mailbeantworter  Gedanken zu machen. Ihr habt euch anscheinend immer noch nicht klar 
gemacht, um was für Methoden es hier geht. Mit seriösem  Geschäftsverkehr  hat das 
 nichts aber auch gar nichts zu tun.   Denkt mal lieber darüber nach, wie ihr euch
 in Zukunft verhalten müßt, damit ihr   nicht wieder in  die S.... tretet.  Dazu gehört
 vor allem nicht jeden Spam zu öffnen  und  keine dubiosen Gewinnspiele  mitzumachen.
( Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken, und  wenn er es behauptet, kommt meist das 
dicke Ende nach....)


----------



## saarschwenker (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo erstmal, ich komme aus dem Saarland und habe vor kurzem auch eine mail mit dem inhalt:

Hallo C.....(vollständiger Vorname), hier ist Alex (komischerweise der Vorname meines direkten Nachbars...???), kennst du schon Nachbarschaft24.net?

usw. usw.

JAAAA auch ich bin reingefallen und das bwohl ich eigentlich dachte mich gut bis sehr gut auszukennen...gerade helfe ich einem Bekannten bei solch einer Falle....
!routenplaner-online.de!  (ohne anführungszeichen) rauszukommen und dann das! Welche Schmach!!!:wall:


Interessant zu lesen, was diese Leute da zu treiben versuchen und wie viele "Kunden" darauf schon reingefallen sind und vor allem gezahlt haben...

Nunja ich werde es schon geregelt bekommen denke ich.

Zukünftig werde ich wohl die Augen sehr weit aufhalten müssen


----------



## dvill (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Die Komplexität des Regelungsbedarfes ist überschaubar.


----------



## moonari (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
ich verfolge diesen Beitrag seit ungefähr letzter Woche Samstag...
Denn auch ich bin letzte Woche auf die besagte Internetseite reingefallen...
Ich habe wie jeder hier eine E-Mail bekommen, der Betreff lautete:
Deine Nachbarin Isabell lädt dich ein.
Da meine Nachbarin tatsächlich Isabell heißt, habe ich mich kurzer Hand angemeldet. Naja und leider erst danach diese ganzen Beiträge gefunden.
Sofort habe ich Widerrufs-Emails an vier verschiedene Emailaddys geschickt.
Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts bekommen nur zwei undelivered Mails ( abgekürzt: support.com; info.net)
Soll ich jetzt trotzdem noch warten oder neue E-Mails schreiben??

Danke für antworten.

LG


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



moonari schrieb:


> ich verfolge diesen Beitrag seit ungefähr letzter Woche Samstag...
> ....
> Soll ich jetzt trotzdem noch warten oder neue E-Mails schreiben??


 als Sonderservice: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

 es steht alles schon x-mal hier geschrieben, einfach lesen.
(gerade die Postings auf der vorherigen und dieser Seite betreffen die Unsinnigkeit
E-Mailfreundschaften mit dem Laden pflegen zu wollen...)


----------



## saarschwenker (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



moonari schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe wie jeder hier eine E-Mail bekommen, der Betreff lautete:
> Deine Nachbarin Isabell lädt dich ein.
> Da meine Nachbarin tatsächlich Isabell heißt, habe ich mich kurzer Hand angemeldet......
> ...




schon seltsam, es scheint tatsächlich so, daß hier absichtlich ganze straßenzüge  nach noch nicht registrierten usern "abgeklappert" wird... dann schreibt man noch nen netten brief als Isabell, Alex oder wie die Nachbarn auch heißen (s. telefonbuch...) und schon hat man ein paar potentielle kunden...einige wehren sich, die meisten zahlen aus angst.

So kann mans auch machen! der server von nachbarschaft24.net steht übrigens lt. neotrace in amsterdam...nicht in dubai und nicht in der schweiz hmmmm


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



saarschwenker schrieb:


> der server von nachbarschaft24.net steht übrigens lt. neotrace in amsterdam...nicht in dubai und nicht in der schweiz hmmmm


Das Ganze spielt sich im virtuellen Raum  des  WWW außerhalb Deutschlands ab,
 in den realen Bereich  deutscher Gerichtsbarkeit wagt man sich nicht.
Warum wohl...


----------



## dvill (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das Ganze spielt sich im virtuellen Raum  des  WWW außerhalb Deutschlands ab


Genauer gesagt, die Fischzüge werden mit ausländischen Netzen durchgeführt.

Die Art und Weise, wie die über deutsche Bankkonten mit Mahndrohschreiben zusammengetriebenen Summen über das Ausland nach Deutschland, Österreich oder in die Schweiz zurückfließen, um hier in Produkte von Mercedes, Ferrari oder Posche investiert zu werden, ist für die Steuerfahnung vermutlich ein ergiebiges Betätigungsfeld.


----------



## Vanillekeks (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Leute,
leider bin ich auch reingefallen, genau nach demselben Prinzip wie Ihr. Ich habe eine Frage! Zur welcher Adresse schicke ich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein meine Ablehnung?
Muss ich meine Ablehnung nach  Dubai oder in die Schweiz schicken. Danke im Voraus.

Mein Fazit ist, das ich keinen Eurocent überweisen werde. Da ich mir 100% sicher bin, das diese Firma jeden Rechtstreit in Deutschland verlieren wird.


----------



## jupp11 (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Vanillekeks schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage! Zur welcher Adresse schicke ich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein meine Ablehnung?
> Muss ich meine Ablehnung nach  Dubai oder in die Schweiz schicken. Danke im Voraus.


Du bist ganz sicher,  den Thread gelesen (und  verstanden)  zu haben? 

Würde mich bass wundern, wenn virtuelle Briefkästen den Rückschein unterschreiben...


----------



## ankebluemi (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo!
Ich habe mein Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die Adresse in Dubai geschickt. Sicher ist mir klar, dass ich den nicht unterschrieben zurückbekomme, aber ich habe zumindest die Quittung fürs Einschreiben und wenn das Einschreiben als unzustellbar zurück kommt, auch dieses. So brauche ich mir keine Sorgen wegen irgendwelcher Forderungen machen und kann nachweisen, wann der Widerruf rausgegangen ist. Das Geld war es mir wert.


----------



## Immo (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



ankebluemi schrieb:


> Das Geld war es mir wert.


Als Investition für den Seelenfrieden ist es gut angelegt. Ansonsten ist es kaum 
erforderlich. Dass diese Herrschaften jemals aus ihren virtuellen Verstecken kommen und  jemals echte Forderungen stellen, ist  deutlich weniger wahrscheinlich, als das dich  der Blitz trifft.


----------



## nicole-1982 (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo zusammen ich bin neu hier und ich habe auch ein probelm ich wollte mich da an melden und hatte gelesen das es was kostet da hatte ich die seite zu gemacht dann habe ich eine e-mail bekommen 14 tage test gang ist ab gelaufen nur wenn mann sie seite zu macht hat mann doch keinen vertrag ich werde das geld nicht zahlen was sagt ihr da zu


----------



## sascha (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> was sagt ihr da zu



Das Gleiche wie schon in den vorhergegangenen *537 *Beiträgen zum Thema.


----------



## nicole-1982 (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, Sie sind den Vertrag mit uns eingegangen. Den offenen Betrag müssen Siebegleichen. Wenn Sie den Dienst nichtmehr nutzen möchten, dann senden Sie unsbitte eine schriftliche Kündigung zu. Wir werden Sie dann zu dem nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt aus dem Vertrag rausnehmen.  Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ihr Supportteam Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europe:Servicecenter/netsolutionVia Vorame 986612 AsconaSwitzerland Netsolution FZE Twin Towers Rm 217 Baniyas Road , Dubai - United Arab EmiratesP.O. Box: 4404 Faxnummer: +423 662 901 808E-Mail: [email protected] 


sehr gehrte damen und herrn > so ich habe den 14 tägigen Testzugang nicht genutzt und sehe nicht eine gebühr> zu zahlen was ich nicht genutzt habe  es würde auch keinen vertag> abgeschlossen . und ich habe das Geld nicht weil wie gesagt ich bin eine> aleinerziehnde Mutter . > Bekomme ich noch E-mail von ihnen eine E-mail werde ich zur> Verbauracherzantrale gehen und zum Rechtschutz , Rechtsanwalt gehen  weil sie> können mir nicht  sagen wenn mann die Seite zu macht das mann dann ein Vertag> hat . mit freundlichen Grüssen was sagt hier da zu ?????


----------



## MisS_freaKy (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Tomate007 schrieb:


> Auch ich bin reingefallen, aber auch ich bin sofort am gleichen Tage nach der Mitteilung: " Ihre Angaben werden geprüft und sie werden Freigeschaltet" stutzig geworden und bin die AGB's durchsuchen gegangen... und siehe da ich bin fündig geworden.
> 
> Also habe ich sofort einen Widerruf an die DORT angegebene E-Mailadresse geschickt. [email protected][B].COM[/B] gaaaanz wichtig... das .COM, denn .net (womit die alle emails versenden funktioniert ja nicht). Habe auch sofort die Bestätigung am 12.10.2007 erhalten:
> 
> ...


hallo .. so doof wie ich bin hab ich mich natürlich auch dort angemeldet -.-'
Nya ich hab mia die beiträge da so angeguckt un bei tomate007 stand ja:
Also jeder der Probleme mit dennen hat, eine E-Mail an


Zitat von :
[email protected]
Betreff: Widerruf
Inhalt: Hiermit widerrufe ich inerhalb der angegebenen Frist meinen Vertragsabschluss mit Ihnen. Ich bitte um Löschung meiner Daten und um eine Bestätigung dieses Widerrufs.

MFG
Andre geht-keinen-was-an  

un ne frage hätt ich noch also wie lange is denn die Frist des vertragsabschlusses?


----------



## nicole-1982 (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

was soll ich den jetzt machen ich dachte ich war nicht da ANGEMELDT


----------



## MyArt (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



nicole-1982 schrieb:


> was soll ich den jetzt machen ich dachte ich war nicht da ANGEMELDT


nach dem ich einige Seiten hier gelesen habe aber nicht wirklich in meinem FAll Antwort fand.. Frage ich nun zum 1001 mal: "wie ist das bei mir?"

ich gelang durch einen E-Mail link auf die Seite, die nur wenige Funtionen hatte.

Adresse eingeben und in der AGB stand auch erstmal nichts von Kosten und Vertragsabschluss. "AGB habe ich aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt bestättigt !

den Aktierungslink aus der E-Mail geklickt und mein Profil ausgefüllt !
am nächsten Tag nochmal versucht ein Bild zu Laden "hat aber nicht gefunzt"

nach ein paar Tagen habe ich mir die Seite noch einmal angschaut .. oh sie da. an der Seite hatte sich Optisch einiges verändert bzw. wurde Optisch wohl bisl was ergänzt. Als ich mir dann die AGB noch einmal unter die Luppe genommen habe.."BOAR nee,ne   da stand plötzlich was von 9,-€ und 24 Monaten"  und 14 Testtagen und wiederruf 
Also ich sofort eine E-Mail auf den Weg gebracht mit folgendem Inhalt !

an  [email protected]  (laut Anmelde Datum in meinem Profil, vor ablauf der 14 Tage)

Sehr geehrte Damen, sehr geehrte Herrn,

Bitte um sofortige Löschung meines Profils !

Heute lese ich zum ersten mal etwas über Kosten und Vertragslaufzeiten. Dies war zum Zeitpunkt meiner Registration nicht bekannt bzw. Deklariert. 

mfg

Thomas 

Leider keine Antwort erhalten !

Heute erhielt ich eine E-Mail mit Rechnungsforderung !!!


Ich schickte die nächste E-mAil auf den Weg  (diesmal: an Servise und [email protected])

Sehr geehrte Damen, sehr geehrte Herrn,



Ihre E-Mail von heute ist wohl ein netter Versuch !

Ich verweise Sie auf meine Fristgerechte Kündigung via E-Mail vom 13.11.07 

ihre AGB "3. Widerrufsbelehrung innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform /z.B Brief, Fax, E-Mail)   

3. WIDERRUFSBELEHRUNG
Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne  Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung, jedoch nicht vor dem Tag des Vertragsschlusses. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. 

Der Widerruf ist zu richten an  Pla Pla Pla

ich bekam aber weder eine Rückantwort noch ein unzustellbarkeits mail.


Reicht diese Art Einspruch in meinem Fall oder sollte ich mehr tun müssen ??

besten Dank im vorraus


----------



## sascha (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Reicht diese Art Einspruch in meinem Fall oder sollte ich mehr tun müssen ??



Die Antwort darauf findest du hier:


----------



## GBZ1 (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich bin neu hier!

Ich bekamm heute eine E-Mail wo drinn stand dass mich wer sucht

also klickte ich auf den linkt, habe mich Nicht Angemeldet,

Ich wollte mich einlogen, aber da ich kein passwort gewusst habe habe ich auf passwort vergessen geklickt und meine e-mail adresse angegeben, habe aber noch keine Antwort bekommen!

Kann es sein dass ich mich mal dort angemeldet habe??

weil da so Ausgedachte Adresse drinnen steht

wass ist bei euch drinnen gestanden oder war das feld leer??


----------



## MyArt (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Die Antwort darauf findest du hier:


@Sascha,

die Seite habe ich auch gelesen.. war mir halt nicht ganz sicher :-(
Danke,trotzdem*


----------



## dert (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ich habe etwas herumgestöbert und habe verschiedene seiten zu dem thema nachbarschaft24 gefunden, die mir halfen! ich habe auch irgendwie schiss bekommen als die rechnung einflog! einfach mal rumgooglen...

...im übrigen habe ich an 2 darauffolgenden tagen 2 verschiedene agbs zu den mails erhalten, die ich mir auch erst durchgelesen habe, nach dem plötzlich eine rechnung einflog... :roll:

über google-earth habe ich mir die betreiberadresse i.d. schweiz mal angeschaut... sieht nicht nach nem büro oder serviccenter aus  eher nach einem erholungsort im schweizer kanton.

ich habe auf anraten der vz ein einschrieben mit rückschein an diese adresse abgesendet. Weil ich hoffnungslos überdreht war hat mich die vz auch erstmal lange ausreden lassen und als ich die betreiberseite ansprach, wusste die vz genau worum es geht... die erste antwort war "Machen Sie sich keine Sorgen!" und nerven behalten!

trotzdem bin ich froh noch ne rechtsschutzversicherung zu haben, man kann ja nie wissen...

also für alle, die es jetzt mit der angst zu tun bekommen haben: ab zur verbraucherzentrale!


----------



## wicki01 (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Dann schau mal in deine Rechtsschutzpolice, ob Internetvertragsrecht mit versichert ist! Ist nicht in jedem Fall mit drinnen! Arbeite bei ner großen Versicherung, und habe letzte Woche in meine Police geschaut, da ist es nicht mit drinnen, kann aber zusätzlich mit eingeschlossen werden!


----------



## Mpower (17 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

die haben jetzt den Namen geändert, heißen jetzt ht*p://w*w.nachbarschaft5.info

Das sagt doch alles, oder.

_[Gefährdenden Link deaktiviert. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

leitet auf die .../?x=y&kennung=1033095814

die Kennung dürfte der Raffiliate sein, der abkassiert
die IP ist durchaus bekannt - dort liegen 3.4 Mio Webseiten
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/print/96100

n*1.info --> .../?x=y&kennung=1033095978
n*2.info --> .../?x=y&kennung=1033096013
usw?


----------



## Lara2001 (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

auch ich bin darauf hereingefallen. Habe der ersten Rechnung mit dem Musterbrief widersprochen. Bekam nun folgende Antwort:



> "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigen Testzugang ein 24-monatiger Vertrag  zustande kommt,
> ...


Wer kann mir sagen wie ich nun weiter vor gehen soll, oder ob ich darauf gar nicht reagieren soll?


Gruß

Lara2001


----------



## Alina Mickey-Mouse (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Zusammen,

tja, was soll ich groß sagen, mir geht es wie Euch. :unzufrieden:

Ich habe im erneuten Widerspruch reingeschrieben, dass ich die Angelegenheit meinen Anwälte übergebe, dass sie mich vorsätzlich (mit falschem Vorwand) auf die Homepage gelockt haben, um so an "eventuelle" Kunde zu gelangen. Und dass diese doch sehr fragwürdige Geschäftspratiken durch Fachanwälte auf gesetzliche Ebene (BGB) nun geprüft wird.

Nun meine Frage: Am liebsten würde ich deren Email-Adresse als "blockiert" kennzeichnen, sodaß diese Abzocker mich erst gar nicht mehr per Mail erreichen können. Und künftige Mahnungen oder Ähnliches können die ja per Post senden. Oder ist das keine gute Idee???

Ist eigentlich jemand dabei, der diesen Krieg inzwischen gewonnen hat?

Bin echt für jede Hilfe dankbar!!!!


----------



## sascha (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Wer kann mir sagen wie ich nun weiter vor gehen soll, oder ob ich darauf gar nicht reagieren soll?



Liebe Lara,

willkommen im Forum und vielen lieben Dank, dass du diese Fragen stellst. Gerade beim Thema nachbarschaft24 wurden genau diese deine Fragen nämlich erst von 275 Betroffenen gestellt - und damit auch 275 Mal beantwortet. Aber natürlich ist es zu viel verlangt, das auch zu lesen.

Deshalb ganz speziell und nur für dich: Bitte lies einfach hier unten weiter.


----------



## sascha (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Bin echt für jede Hilfe dankbar!!!!



Hallo Alina,

auch für dich: bitte lies doch einfach hier unten weiter. Lieben Dank!


----------



## Alina Mickey-Mouse (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Sascha,

danke für Deine prompte Antwort. Ich habe in der Tat alles schon durchgelesen, auch schon mehrmals. Ich finde nichts darüber, ob ich die besagte Email-Adesse einfach blockieren kann? Falls ich die vom meinen Rechner werfe, was denkst Du könnte im schlimmsten Falle passieren?

Dankeschön für Deine Hilfe !!


----------



## Lara2001 (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Sascha,
ich hab alles gelesen. Also einfach nicht weiter reagieren, habe ja einmal widersprochen und das reicht?

Gruß
Lara2001


----------



## Alina Mickey-Mouse (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Lara,

ich habe inzwischen mehrmals "Widerspruch" schriftlich eingelegt. Bei mir sind sie überhaupt nicht darauf eingegangen. Ich habe die jetzt als "Blockiert" markiert, so können sie wenigstens keine unverschämte Email mehr an mich senden. Und wenn Sie Rechnungen, Mahnungen oder sonstiges versenden wollen, so sollen sie das künftig per Postweg tun. Ich denke mal nicht, dass diese Sorte von Menschen noch großartig an Portokosten investieren wollen. Sondern nur das große Geld mit uns "dummen" machen.

Wie weit bist Du denn mit dem Papierkrieg?
Wenn Du magst, kannst Du mir auch gerne Deine Emal-Adresse geben.

Schönen Tag noch.
LG Alina Mickey-Mouse


----------



## Lara2001 (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Alina Mickey-Mouse schrieb:


> Hallo Lara,
> 
> ich habe inzwischen mehrmals "Widerspruch" schriftlich eingelegt. Bei mir sind sie überhaupt nicht darauf eingegangen. Ich habe die jetzt als "Blockiert" markiert, so können sie wenigstens keine unverschämte Email mehr an mich senden. Und wenn Sie Rechnungen, Mahnungen oder sonstiges versenden wollen, so sollen sie das künftig per Postweg tun. Ich denke mal nicht, dass diese Sorte von Menschen noch großartig an Portokosten investieren wollen. Sondern nur das große Geld mit uns "dummen" machen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Alina,

habe wie gesagt zuerst eine Rechnung bekommen, welcher ich mit dem Musterbrief widersprochen habe und dann kam heute die oben angeführte E-Mail. Ich werd jetzt mal abwarten was sich in der Hinsicht tut.
Wie fortgeschritten ist das ganze denn bei dir?
Haben das ganze über eine blöde Lock E-Mail eingefädelt!

Meine E-Mail Adresse ist [...] wenn du magst.

Gruß
Lara 2001

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## xedion (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo ich bin auch ein betroffender. Ich hätte auch eine Frage seit wann steht auf der startseite das es Geld kostet ich bin mir nämlich sicher das es bei meiner anmeldung dort nicht stand?!


----------



## Lara2001 (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



xedion schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin auch ein betroffender. Ich hätte auch eine Frage seit wann steht auf der startseite das es Geld kostet ich bin mir nämlich sicher das es bei meiner anmeldung dort nicht stand?!


Hallo Xedion,
ich bin mir auch sicher das es bei meiner Anmeldung dort auch nicht stand.
Gruß Lara2001



Lara2001 schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


  bleib stür schreib ein e-mail das du das nicht zahlst


Alina Mickey-Mouse schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


 ich warte auch auf  die mahungen dann gehe ich zu verbraucherschutz


Mpower schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_



das ist aber hard


----------



## xedion (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo kann mir noch jemand bestätiegen das vor 14 Tagen dort noch nix von 9€ stand?


----------



## xedion (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



xedion schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir noch jemand bestätiegen das vor 14 Tagen dort noch nix von 9€ stand?



bzw bei seiner Anmeldung?


----------



## jogibasti (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo zusammen,

hab mich dummerweise auch bei dem verein angemeldet und hab die mail gelöscht, wo man sich wieder abmelden kann. 
Wie war nochmal die emailadresse zum abmelden? Kann die bitte jemand posten?
Auch wenn die mail nicht weitergeleitet wird, dann hab ich aber wenigstens was in der hand. 
Danke im voraus und viele Grüsse
Jürgen


----------



## Lara2001 (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Jürgen,

schreib an [email protected]

Gruß
Lara2001


----------



## Wembley (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



xedion schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir noch jemand bestätiegen das vor 14 Tagen dort noch nix von 9€ stand?


Lies dir dieses Posting und die Folgepostings durch.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=211467#post211467

Das sollte alles zu diesem Thema beantworten.


----------



## xedion (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Moin hab noch was gefunden wo eine dritte Person mittlerweile kein Hinweis auf Kosten auf der Startseite gesehen hat.

Nachbarschaft24 für 54 EUR 
30 October, 2007 | abgelegt unter: Titelseite 
Gerade flattert SPAM der netsolution FZE aus Dubai ins Haus. Die Firma residiert übrigens unter der gleichen Anschrift wie die Firma interserv, die mich seit geraumer Zeit mit Werbung für ein Erste-Hilfe-Set oder Lebenscheck nervt. Angeblich kann man auf Nachbarschaft24 Freunde und Gleichgesinnte treffen, die angeblich die gleichen Interessen habe wie ich. Abgesehen davon, daß ich das ungeuer langweilig finde, ist es mir auch definitiv zu teuer. Wenngleich ich einen Hinweis auf die K o s t e n p f l i c h t i g k e i t des Angebotes auf der Startseite nicht gefunden habe, findet sich in den AGB folgende Passage
2.6 Für die Dienstleitung/den Service von nachbarschaft24 wird ein Betrag in Höhe von 9,00 Euro pro Monat erhoben. Der Betrag ist halbjährlich zahlbar und im Voraus zu entrichten. (…)
http://www.lehrstellen-verein.de/lupus/?p=593


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



xedion schrieb:


> lehrstellen-verein.de/lupus/?p=593





			
				Admin schrieb:
			
		

> Ziehen Sie einen Anwalt zu Rate, hier kann jedenfalls keine Rechtsberatung stattfinden. [Admin]


ist zwar richtig, dass keine Rechtsberatung erfolgen darf, es muß aber nicht unbedingt ein Anwalt sein. 
Eine  Verbraucherzentrale ist da schon preiswerter und  das ist hier ist kostenlos:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
mehr erklären die oben genannten auch nicht...


----------



## xedion (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Danke für den Link. Ich bleibe einfach hart!


----------



## GBZ1 (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich bin neu hier!

Ich bekamm gestern eine E-Mail wo drinn stand dass mich wer sucht

also klickte ich auf den linkt, habe mich NICHT Angemeldet,

Ich wollte mich einlogen, aber da ich kein passwort gewusst habe habe ich auf passwort vergessen geklickt und meine e-mail adresse angegeben, habe aber noch keine Antwort bekommen!

Kann es sein dass ich mich mal dort angemeldet habe??

Soweit ich weiß, habe ich keine Rechnung bekommen

da ist eine Ausgedachte Adresse drinnen gestanden

wass ist bei euch drinnen gestanden oder war das feld leer??


----------



## Vanillekeks (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Leute ,
ich kann nur dazu sagen, so wie die Seite heute aussieht, würden die Betreiber kein Recht vom Deutschen Gericht bekommen. Es hat doch alles mit dieser Werbemail angefangen „jemand hat nach dir gesucht und wollte mit dir Kontakt aufnehmen. Du kannst jetzt sehen, wer sich für dich interessiert. 
Klicke hier, um mehr zu erfahren: h**p://www.nachbareinladung.net“
Ich war dann neugierig und habe versucht diesen Kontakt auf dieser Seite zu finden und habe dann auf diesen Button geklickt „ DIE SUCHE STARTEN „. 
Also ich bin von einer Art Suchmaschine für Nachbarschaft ausgegangen aber das ein Vertrag aktiviert wird, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet. Wenn die Betreiber vor Gericht Recht bekommen würden dann klicke ich auf keinen Button mehr, sondern wir können alle das Internet abmelden.
Fazit: Von mir bekommen die keinen Cent.

_Link deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Vanillekeks schrieb:


> Wenn die Betreiber vor Gericht Recht bekommen würden dann klicke ich auf keinen Button mehr, sondern wir können alle das Internet abmelden. Fazit: Von mir bekommen die keinen Cent.


Deine Einstellung teile ich voll und ganz! 

Ich verstehe nicht, warum sich manche hier Sorgen darüber machen, dass die Betreiber tatsächlich riskieren könnten, mittels gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid ihre angebliche "Forderung" einzufordern!

Das wird doch ablaufen wie immer bei der Nutzlosbranche:
Bombardement mit Rechnungen, Mahnungen, Inkassodrohungen, der Tonfall verschärft sich - und dann ist Ende im Gelände!


----------



## sascha (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Ich verstehe nicht, warum sich manche hier Sorgen darüber machen, dass die Betreiber tatsächlich riskieren könnten, mittels gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid ihre angebliche "Forderung" einzufordern!



Zumal man einem Mahnbescheid auch nur widersprechen muss, wenn man die Forderung für unberechtigt hält. Einfach ankreuzen, dass man die Forderung nicht akzeptiert. Das wars.

Ich persönlich würde mir trotzdem wünschen, dass gewisse Anbieter es endlich mal zum Prozess kommen lassen - damit ihnen ein Richter ihr Geschäftsmodell nach allen Regeln der Kunst zerlegt...


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Zumal man einem Mahnbescheid auch nur widersprechen muss, wenn man die Forderung für unberechtigt hält. Einfach ankreuzen, dass man die Forderung nicht akzeptiert. Das wars.


So sieht er aus: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


sascha schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir trotzdem wünschen, dass gewisse Anbieter es endlich mal zum Prozess kommen lassen - damit ihnen ein Richter ihr Geschäftsmodell nach allen Regeln der Kunst zerlegt...


Zweimal bisher haben es (vergleichsweise harmlose) "Anbieter" versucht und  sind voll vor die Wand gelaufen.
Das waren sogar welche, die sich ans Tageslicht getraut haben.  Dass diese Knaben  sich aus ihren
 dubaianisch/liechtensteinischen Tarnadressenverstecken hervor wagen, kann ich mir beim
 besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Aber es wäre schön sie  in natura vor dem  Kadi zu sehen. Da stimme ich Sascha voll und ganz zu.


----------



## nicole-1982 (18 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ich habe das letzt mal von den vor zwei tage was gehört bin gespannt ob ich ruhe hab :scherzkeks:


----------



## Dicki (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hab da ich noch in der angeblichen Testphase bin meinén Widerruf abgeschickt. Beim 1.mal kam wurde sie nicht zugestellt (Mail Dämon) und beim 2.mal kam nix. Aber ne Antwort hab ich noch nicht bekommen. Naja warte mal auf die Rechnung. 
Soll ich der auch nochmal widersprechen? 

Auf jedenfall bin ich froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben, hat mich doch sehr beruhigt. Außerdem ist es schön zu sehn, dass man nicht allein ist. Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid.

Gruß Dicki:-p


----------



## jupp11 (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Dicki schrieb:


> Soll ich der auch nochmal widersprechen?





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Dass diese Knaben  sich aus ihren
> dubaianisch/liechtensteinischen Tarnadressenverstecken hervor wagen, kann ich mir beim
> besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Aber es wäre schön sie  in natura vor dem  Kadi zu sehen. Da stimme ich Sascha voll und ganz zu.


Emailfreundschaften mit solch nebulösen Geisterfirmen  zu pflegen, halte ich für wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## Zoomo (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich hab Nachbarschaft24 diese Vorlage von einer Verbraucherberatung auf dem selben Weg zu gestellt, wie ich die Rechnung bekommen habe. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Reaktion von den Verein bekommen. Ich bin gespannt, wann ich ein gerichtliches Mahnbescheid bekommen...wenn überhaupt. Die Frist zu zahlen ist bei mir am Donnerstag abgelaufen. Falls ich ein Liebesbrief bekommen sollte, stelle ich ihn gerne hier rein.



> _Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich nehme Bezug auf Ihre Zahlungsaufforderung vom .............. und teile mit, dass ich den geforderten Betrag nicht begleichen werde.
> 
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Zoomo schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, wann ich ein gerichtliches Mahnbescheid bekommen...wenn überhaupt..


Genauso gut kannst du dich fragen, wann dich der  Blitz trifft, wobei das
wahrscheinlicher ist.


----------



## nicole-1982 (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo meine lieben heute habe ich eine e-mail bekommen wider aber nicht worauf ich warte hatte ja geschreiben das ich nicht zahle und das war heute in der e-mail



> Hallo zicke, von nun an stellen wir dir jede Woche dein Tageshoroskop bereit. Jeden Tag erhältst du dann zu den Bereichen Liebe, Glück, Beruf, Geld und Gesundheit deine Auswertung. Eine Skala zeigt dir an, wie gut der Tag verlaufen wird. Jeden Tag erwartet dich dort dann dein neues Horoskop für jeden einzelnen Wochentag. Dieser Service steht dir exklusiv zur Verfügung, indem du dich auf nachbarschaft24.net einloggst. Klicke diesen Link, um direkt eingeloggt zu werden:h**p://www.nachbarschaft24.net/profil.php?t=d7170a6bbd9124c2da60&redirect=3********** Viel Spaß mit deinem täglichen Horoskop. Das Astro-Team von nachbarschaft24


:wall::wall::wall: wie dumm sind ich gehe da net dauf hat ihr auch e-mail bekommen

und ich habe da keinen prof da


----------



## eddi (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
ich habe überrascht wie ich war eine Rechnung von der nachbarschaft24.com bekommen und bin total geplättet.
weiss überhaupt nicht was ich machen soll, habe schon eine mail zurück geschickt mit der Bitte mich in Ruhe zulassen weil ich diesen Dienst nicht nutze. War damals einmal drinne und habe meine Daten eingegeben weil mich ein schulfreund wie sie sagen anschreiben wollte.
Hilfe was mache ich jetzt habe eine Rechnung von 54 € bekommen und soll sie innerhalb 7 tage zahlen.


----------



## jupp11 (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



eddi schrieb:


> Hilfe was mache ich jetzt .


Lesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Reginald (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier, habe mal eine Frage.
Ich hatte mich nie bei der Seite angemeldet und habe denen das auch geschrieben. Danach haben sie mir geantwortet, dass ich Strafanzeige stellen solle gegen "Unbekannt" und sie dann die IP-Adressen an die Staatsanwaltschaft geben.
Ist das sinnvoll? Oder lieber warten und "standhaft" bleiben? Habe euer Forum leider erst jetzt gefunden.
Meine Postanschrift haben die auch, aber ich weiß nicht woher.

Reginald


----------



## Captain Picard (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Reginald schrieb:


> Danach haben sie mir geantwortet, dass ich Strafanzeige stellen solle gegen "Unbekannt" und sie dann die IP-Adressen an die Staatsanwaltschaft geben.


Quark  mit Sauce
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/

Es ist ihre Sache zur STA zu gehen, aber die Knaben werden sich hüten das zu tun.
Beliebtes Spiel Straf- und  Zivilrecht in einen Topf zu schütten und  einen ungenießbaren
Brei draus zu rühren  
Ansonsten wie immer Lesen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## eddi (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Lesen
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511



das hilft dann auch wirklich, einfach ignorieren ?


----------



## xedion (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo es ist doch richtig das ich im recht bin wenn bei meiner Anmeldung dort kein Preis stand bzw nicht wirklich sichtbar. Denn ich war einmal kurz aktiv dachte ach is doch nicht so mein ding machte seite zu und dachte das wärs wie bei anderen anbietern auch und dann 14 tage später die rechnung.

???
Wenn für mich kein offentsichtlicher preis erkennbar war bin ich doch im recht oder???
ich möchte das nur noch einmal sicher gehen


----------



## sascha (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Wenn für mich kein offentsichtlicher preis erkennbar war bin ich doch im recht oder???
> ich möchte das nur noch einmal sicher gehen



Wenn du sicher gehen willst, reiche negative Feststellungsklage gegen die  Burschen ein - und gewinne sie auch. Vorher kann und wird dir das niemand so sagen können.


----------



## Luna2007 (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Also ich mach jetzt erstmal garnix mehr, ich warte ab.

Ob die nun mit dem Hintergrund ihrer dubiosen Geschäfte wirklich klagen werden, halte ich für fraglich.

Die würden sich mit ner Masse von Leuten anlegen müssen...


----------



## Harvester (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo zusammen,

kurz, ich habe vieles, aber nicht alles in diesem Thread hier gelesen.
Auch ich bin auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen und möchte noch 3 Aspekte, die m.W. noch nicht angesprochen wurden, in die Runde werfen.

1. "geködert" wurde ich mit der hier allseits bekannten mail ("Betreff: Jemand hat nach Dir gesucht"), kurz nachdem ich mich mich auf einer anderen Nachbarschaftsseite (meinnachbar.net) angemeldet hatte!! Ich will niemandem etwas böses unterstellen, aber könnte es sein, daß da mehr als nur ein zeitlicher Zusammenhang besteht? Interessanter Weise hatte nachbarschaft24 mich in der Ködermail mit richtigem Vor- und Nachnamen angesprochen, die ich sost nirgends angegeben hatte...

2. Bevor ich dieses Forum hier gefunden habe, habe ich nachbarschaft24 eine mail geschickt, daß ich an dem Angebot nicht interessiert bin. Ich habe weiter darum gebeten, daß meine Daten umgehend gelöscht werden. Muß explizit das Wort "Widerruf" vorkommen, oder reicht das so? Oder wäre es empfehlenswert, einen Widerruf nach Muster hinterherzuschieben?

3. In einem Anfall von Panik war ich heute nochmal auf der Seite und habe, soweit es ging, meine Angaben rausgelöscht. Dies also NACH der Testphase, man könnte also sagen daß ich das Angebot genutzt habe. Oder? Reicht auch hier der einfache Widerspruch, wie oben angegeben?

Danke für eure Antworten!
Harvester


----------



## dvill (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

"Möglicherweise ist bei der Übertragung Ihrer Anmeldedaten ein technisches Problem aufgetreten."

Was die so für möglich halten ...


----------



## nicole-1982 (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

heute bekommen



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, wir haben Ihre e-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen, bestehen jedoch weiterhin aufunserer Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ihr Supportteam Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europe:Servicecenter/netsolutionVia Vorame 986612 AsconaSwitzerland Netsolution FZE Twin Towers Rm 217 Baniyas Road , Dubai - United Arab EmiratesP.O. Box: 4404 Faxnummer: +423 662 901 808E-Mail: [email protected]



´WAS GAST IH DA ZU


----------



## JStrummer (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



nicole-1982 schrieb:


> heute bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ´WAS GAST IH DA ZU


Hallo!

Gibt mir mal bitte einer den Link zu dem Beitrag von dem User in diesem Forum, der schonmal dieses ganze Emailhin- und her geschildert und aufgezeichnet hat. Ich finds nicht mehr....
Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## sascha (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> ´WAS GAST IH DA ZU



GA IX AUSSA GIBTS AU IN DEUTSCH :scherzkeks:

Im Übrigen lohnt es sich - wie x-fach schon geschrieben - überhaupt nicht, mit diesen Herrschaften Mailverkehr zu führen. Wers trotzdem macht, sollte hier aber bitteschön keine Unterstützung dabei verlangen.


----------



## JStrummer (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

uuuupps, zitieren wollte ich aber nicht, sorry!!:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



JStrummer schrieb:


> Gibt mir mal bitte einer den Link zu dem Beitrag von dem User in diesem Forum, der schonmal dieses ganze Emailhin- und her geschildert und aufgezeichnet hat. Ich finds nicht mehr....


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796
Wenn du unbedingt mit so einem Quatsch deine Zeit verbringen willst... 

Einmal zur Demo ist das  lustig, auf Dauer ist das nur langweilig und nervtötend


----------



## nicole-1982 (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

sorry leute 



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, wir haben Ihre e-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen, bestehen jedoch weiterhin aufunserer Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ihr Supportteam Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europe:Servicecenter/netsolutionVia Vorame 986612 AsconaSwitzerland Netsolution FZE Twin Towers Rm 217 Baniyas Road , Dubai - United Arab EmiratesP.O. Box: 4404 Faxnummer: +423 662 901 808E-Mail: [email protected]




noch mal was sagt ihr da zu soll ich noch mal eine e-mail schreiben da ich net zahle:scherzkeks:


----------



## jupp11 (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



nicole-1982 schrieb:


> noch mal was sagt ihr da zu soll ich noch mal eine e-mail schreiben da ich net zahle:scherzkeks:


Die Antwort kennst du doch schon 





> und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen.


Das kannst du bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag fortsetzen. Mir wär das zu fad


----------



## JStrummer (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796
> Wenn du unbedingt mit so einem Quatsch deine Zeit verbringen willst...



Danke erstmal!:-D
Ich hab nur heute von denen eine Email bekommen (die erste seit ich 10 Mal widerrufen habe und die unberechtigte Forderung angefochten habe), die sich komplett mit der Email aus dem oben genannten Thread deckt, nämlich folgende: 



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wenn Sie davon überzeugt sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, erstatten Sie bitte bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. In weiterer Folge wird sich die Polizei mit uns in Verbindung setzen.
> 
> ...



Meine Mail war diese (die erste die ich losgeschickt habe):



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich beziehe mich auf Ihr Schreiben vom 10.11.2007, in dem Sie einen
> Betrag von 54,00 Euro für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme einer
> ...



Nun, wie gesagt war das die erste Mail, ich hab allerdings noch mehr verschickt, die letzte Mail mit folgendem Zusatz:



> HINWEIS: SOLLTEN SIE INNERHALB VON 2 TAGEN NICHT AUF DIESE EMAIL REAGIEREN, NEHMEN SIE AUTOMATISCH DEN VORBEUGENDEN WIDERRUF ZUR KENNTNIS UND ERKENNEN AN, DASS ZWISCHEN IHNEN, NACHBARSCHAFT24.NET, UND MIR, xxx, KEIN VERTRAG ZUSTANDE GEKOMMEN IST UND IHRE FORDERUNG HINFÄLLIG IST. SIE HABEN ZEIT ZUM ANTWORTEN BIS ZUM 16.11.2007. SOLLTE ICH BIS ZU DIESEM TAG KEINE ANTWORT VON IHNEN ERHALTEN HABEN, GILT DIE SACHE ALSO ALS ERLEDIGT.



Nun haben die ja oben genannte Mail geschickt, weder bestätigen die meinen Widerruf, noch bestehen die auf Ihren Forderungen. Was soll das denn?!


----------



## Plappertasche (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe bisher von Nachbarschaft24 nichts mehr gehört.
Ich habe die Rechnungsemail beantwortet und ihnen mitgeteilt, daß ich keinerlei Zahlung leisten werde, sondern vorher, sowohl die Verbraucherzentrale wie einen Anwalt einschalten werde.
Da keinerlei Reaktion erfolgte habe ich 5 Tage nach erhalt der Rechnung noch ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein in die Schweiz geschickt. Verfasst habe ich einen Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale mit dem zusätzlichen Hinweis bei jeder weitern Belästigung,außer einer Bestätigung des Widerrufs, sowohl einen Rechtsanwalt wie die Medienlandschaft einzuschalten.
Naja bisher herrscht Ruhe.....und das Geld habe ich demonstrativ in Winterstiefel investiert :-p


----------



## webwatcher (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



JStrummer schrieb:


> Nun haben die ja oben genannte Mail geschickt, weder bestätigen die meinen Widerruf, noch bestehen die auf Ihren Forderungen. Was soll das denn?!


Schon an mal anderer  Stelle  erklärt worden. Das sind automatische Mailbeantworter,
 die nicht immer synchron laufen


----------



## nicole-1982 (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



eddi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> _full quote gekürzt modaction _.


 [.......] ich zahle auch nicht



Plappertasche schrieb:


> _full quote gekürzt modaction_



hammer helfe uns

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Jutta (19 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Guten Abend,
dies kam auf meinen Widerruf:


> "noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich, dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.
> Da Sie uns keinen Widerruf zugesandt haben, wurde der Vertrag wie vereinbart abgeschlossen. Zudem haben Sie die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unseres Service gelesen sowie akzeptiert und waren darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass eine Gebühr im Voraus zu leisten ist.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...


Die sollen sich grün und schwarz schreiben bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag.
Gruß
J.


----------



## Alexandra (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

*Hallo, so nach bestimmt 3-4 Stunden hin und her gelese möchte ich mich auch zu Wort melden. Also wenn ich das hier alles lese fällt mir ein großer Stein vom Herzen! Ich hätte das alles bezahlt denn wie auch schon öffters geschrieben habe ich auch die 14 Tage First überschritten und im nachhinein die Klausel mit den 9 Euro/Monatlich gefunden. Ich werde sehen wie sie an mich ran treten werden. Ich bekam am Samstag die Rechnung von 54 Euro und bin fast in Ohnmacht gefallen. Danach habe ich sofort kurz einen Wiederspruch geschrieben.Ich werde auch weiter nichts unternehmen und hoffe das es auch so glatt läuft! Es ist echt zum kotzen wie dreißt die heut zu tage werden!Kaum zu glauben. Werde gespannt weiter lesen :smile: und drücke allen Betroffenen die Daumen.*


----------



## TiaMaria (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
habe am 12.11 auch die erhaltene Rechnung wiedersprochen ,und bis heute noch nichts von denen gehört.Die 7 Tage sind nun um,dann müßte ja bald eine Mahnung kommen.


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



TiaMaria schrieb:


> habe ... Rechnung wiedersprochen ... dann müßte ja bald eine Mahnung kommen.


Zwar könnte das so laufen, entbehrt aber gewisser Logik. Wenn der Forderung widersprochen wurde, ist eine Mahnung eher nicht sinnvoll. Abgesehen davon ist eigentlich alles um die Forderungsstellung mMn nicht sinnvoll.





jupp11 schrieb:


> Mir wär das zu fad


----------



## nicole-1982 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo leute
1. so was mir kommisch ist kann ich euch sagen ich hatte angeblich mich am angemeldtet am 13.10.07  hmm aber das habe ich net
 2. wenn mann ein 14 tage kostenfeier zugang war ware es am 27.10 abgelaufen  [aber habe es ja net genutzt weil ich die seite weider zu gemacht habe , aber dummer weisse alles an geben und dann das fester wieder zu gemacht ] 
3. jetzt kommt es  am 09.11.2007 bekomme ich eine rechung hmmm und soll das in 7 tage bezahlen   
4 haben die nur hexe und luder als namen


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



nicole-1982 schrieb:


> 4 haben die nur hexe und luder als namen


Automatische Mailbeantworter sind nun mal nur begrenzt flexibel, bestenfalls sitzen da  Typen/innen,
 die auf Mailantwort 1, 2 oder 3 drücken ...

Begreift doch endlich, dass das nicht von Menschenhand gemacht wird, sondern per Programm 
und  dass es  überhaupt keinen Sinn macht, sich mit einem Programm zu unterhalten.
Ich käme mir dabei verarscht vor.


----------



## nicole-1982 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Automatische Mailbeantworter sind nun mal nur begrenzt flexibel, bestenfalls sitzen da  Typen/innen,
> die auf Mailantwort 1, 2 oder 3 drücken ...


ja haben nur hexe und luder



jupp11 schrieb:


> Begreift doch endlich, dass das nicht von Menschenhand gemacht wird, sondern per Programm
> und  dass es  überhaupt keinen Sinn macht, sich mit einem Programm zu unterhalten.
> Ich käme mir dabei verarscht vor.



:scherzkeks::scherzkeks: lach weg also was mahen wir :-D:-D


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



nicole-1982 schrieb:


> also was mahen wir :-D:-D


was machst  du mit Müll?


----------



## Shamira (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
ich habe auch die reaktion:


> "noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie
> nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.
> ...



auf meinen widerspruch bekommen...also empfehlt ihr dennoch nicht reagieren? ich hatte ehrlich gesagt nicht mit einer antwort von denen gerechnet und bin jetzt ein bißchen arg verunsichert *schäm*


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Shamira schrieb:


> auf meinen widerspruch bekommen...also empfehlt ihr dennoch nicht reagieren? ich hatte ehrlich gesagt nicht mit einer antwort von denen gerechnet und bin jetzt ein bißchen arg verunsichert *schäm*





myself schrieb:


> ...
> Begreift doch endlich, dass das nicht von Menschenhand gemacht wird, sondern per Programm
> und  dass es  überhaupt keinen Sinn macht, sich mit einem Programm zu unterhalten.
> Ich käme mir dabei verarscht vor.


lesen solltest du schon mal, sonst macht es wirklich keinen Spass hier mitzuarbeiten


----------



## Claudi07 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo, habe dies heute bekommen:



> bevor Sie sich anmelden, werden Ihnen auf der Webseite neben der Anmeldemaske
> sowie in den AGB, die Ihnen zudem an Ihre E-Mail Adresse zugesandt wurden, Ihr
> Widerrufsrecht und die Kosten erläutert.
> 
> ...



Ich werde jetzt gar nichts mehr machen, auch nicht kündigen per Post da ich ja keinen Vertrag mit denen abgeschlossen habe!
Schauen wir mal wann ich von denen was erhalte....

Gruss Claudi


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Claudi07 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe dies heute bekommen:
> 
> _Wir haben Ihre e-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen, bestehen jedoch weiterhin auf
> unserer Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen.
> ...



Hat ein Bekannter heute bekommen (aber von der InterServ AG, Servicecenter/Interserv, Via Vorame 98, 6612 Ascona, Schweiz, lt. Impressum ja _nicht verantwortlich ist für das Angebot,_ in Sachen Lebensprognose.com):


> _wir haben Ihre e-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen, bestehen jedoch weiterhin auf unserer Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen.
> 
> Falls Sie nicht reagieren, sehen wir uns leider gezwungen die Angelegenheit an ein Inkassounternehmen zu übergeben._



War ja eigentlich klar, dass man innerhalb des betreffenden "Konzerns" identische Textbausteine verwendet! 

Man könnte sich ja auch den Spass bereiten und mit identischen Textbausteinen antworten! :lol:


----------



## Talentfreie_Zone (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Leute,
bin leider auch auf die Reingefallen :wall:
Ich muss sagen, dass ich das sehr klasse finde, was ihr hier macht.:-p
Nachdem ich auch mehrere Widerrufe geschrieben hatte und keine Antwort erhalten habe gings mir die letzten Tage schon richtig schei....... Aber wenn man das hier ließt, ist die welt doch schon ein stückchen mehr in ordnung.:scherzkeks:

Was ich an der Sache am schlimmsten finde ist, das die E-Mail mit dem link zu nachbarschaft24  bei mir von einer kostenlosen "Freundetreffseite" kam, die ich eigendlich immer sehr geschätzt habe und auch sonst immer sehr nützliche, gute E-Mails mit links verschickte, so das ich auch bei der Anmeldung halt nich so aufgepasst habe.

Allerdings bin ich noch wärend der Anmeldung stutzig geworden und habe diese nicht 100% zu ende gebracht. Soll heißen, ich hab zwar meine Adresse und mein Geburtsdatum eingegeben, aber nichtmehr meinen Namen und sonstiges. 
Können die mir da eigendlich überhaupt etwas zuschicken, wenn sie keinen namen haben? ( Problem ist aber vielleicht, das der name aus der E-Mail Adresse ersichtlich ist, aber wenn die eh nur von Rechnern beantwortet werden?)

Und haltet ihr das nun für sinnvoll noch weitere Widerrufe zu schreiben? Hab 2 geschrieben aber keine antwort erhalten. Bin aber noch 5 Tage in der Widerruffrist.

Danke an alle!
mfg. Paul


----------



## sascha (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Talentfreie_Zone schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bin leider auch auf die Reingefallen :wall:
> 
> Und haltet ihr das nun für sinnvoll noch weitere Widerrufe zu schreiben? Hab 2 geschrieben aber keine antwort erhalten. Bin aber noch 5 Tage in der Widerruffrist.
> ...



Bitte lies dir das hier durch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
 Mehr können/dürfen  wir dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## saarschwenker (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

heute wider post nachdem:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXX
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> ...



soooo...mal abwarten ich schreib jetzt nix mehr...falls was kommt vom gericht, leg ich die advocard hin...


----------



## Talentfreie_Zone (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi Sascha,
das aus dem Link hab ich mir schon durchgelesen,aber trotzdem Danke. Mir gings halt nochmal um die Problematik das ich noch in der Widerrufsfrist bin und bis jetzt keine Bestätigung erhalten habe. Es gab ja aber einige die diese erhalten haben, da wollte ich mal wissen, ob diese Personen auch nach Ablauf der 14 Tage eine Rechnung erhalten haben oder ob die ruhe hatten. Mir graut es halt bisschen wenn Briefe kommen........nicht das ich, nach dem was ich schon gelesen habe, Angst hätte, aber ich weiss wie meine Eltern drauf reagieren und der Haussegen hängt schon arg schief........

Bitte verzeihet mir, wenn ich irgendwas Frage was schonmal besprochen wurde aber 63 Forum-Seiten..........Ich habs die letzten Stunden überflogen aber ich will einfach nicht mehr 

mfg. Paul


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



saarschwenker schrieb:


> ..falls was kommt vom gericht, leg ich die advocard hin...


kannst sie wieder weglegen, dafür wirst du sie nicht brauchen


----------



## saarschwenker (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

i hope so,aber ich zögere nie...:scherzkeks:


----------



## wicki01 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

uh die Antwort die Saarschwenker erhalten hat, klingt aber auf einmal nicht mehr nach Textbaustein... hat sich wohl mal ausnahmsweise jemand dran gesetzt und wirklich gelesen.. 

Ich habe heute auch Antwort bekommen auf meine 2 Widerrufe, die ich nach Rechnungserhalt abgeschickt habe. Beide sind ähnlich formuliert und ich habe auf zwei völlig unterschiedliche Antworten von denen bekommen... In der ersten das übliche... sie haben AGB gelesen blablabla... und die zweite "wenn sie kündigen möchten so tun sie dies schriftlich blablabla... dabei habe ich in beiden Mails nix von Kündigung geschrieben, sondern widerrufen! Die Antworten sehen wieder aus, wie eine "Ehnemehnemuh-Auswahl". 

Auch wenn ihr hier schon so routiniert seid und euch mit der Materie mehr als gut auskennt, so sind die meisten Betroffenen doch sehr unerfahren (so auch ich) und zweifeln an sich selber... ich war bisher noch nie auf sowas reingefallen, oder in irgendeine Weise betroffen... habe die Bericht ala Stern TV immer geschaut und mich gefragt, wie man auf sowas rein fallen kann... (Lebensprognose etc...) Wenns einen selber erwischt hat, wirft einen das doch sehr aus der Bahn! Mich jedenfalls. 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt was hier noch passiert und bitte postet euren Mahn-Verlauf weiter! Das gibt mir immer dieses "Ichbinnichtallein-Gefühl" grins und ganz großes Danke an euch Mods!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



wicki01 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt was hier noch passiert und bitte postet euren Mahn-Verlauf weiter!


Geh davon aus, das diese dummen  Spielchen noch eine ganze Weile dauern können.
 Das soll dich  nicht erschrecken, sondern dich zur Gelassenheit gegenüber den Textbaustein  und -beantwortungsprogrammen  bringen.
Üblicherweise  sind es abertausende,  die dort abgefertigt werden. Das allein ist schon 
Grund  genug zur Annahme, dass es keine Einzelantworten von Menschenhand sind (sein können) 
kannst  dir  mal hier anschaun, wie weit dieser Unfug getrieben werden kann
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796
andere Namen, dasselbe Prinzip


----------



## wicki01 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*

hi ihr Lieben, um nochmal zurück zu kommen auf die Frage, ob jemand noch die AGB´s  mit dem Freischaltlink bekam... jaaaaaaaaaaa ich! Habe die Mail aufgehoben, weil ich sowas immer tue. Habe damals die AGB´s nicht geöffnet, sondern erst jetzt wo die Rechnung kam. Und die Seite sah beim Anmelden wirklich anders aus! Brauchst doch nur mal den Link auf Seite 1 oder 2 anklicken, dann siehst du es! Hab es grade gemacht und siehe da, der Text ist zwar da, aber nix Fettgedruckt!

Achso, auch ich war zuerst in der Annahme, das es sich um meinnachbar.net handelt! Habe den Irrtum auch erst bemerkt, als es quasi zu spät war und die Seite gab die Möglichkeit, des Profil löschens ja nicht her, daher hab ich einfach zu gemacht und mir gedacht "wieder ein nutzloser Zugang im Internet..." Habe außerdem mein Profil bei meinnachbar löschen lassen! Habe auch sofort die Bestätigung bekommen...


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



wicki01 schrieb:


> uh die Antwort die Saarschwenker erhalten hat, klingt aber auf einmal nicht mehr nach Textbaustein... hat sich wohl mal ausnahmsweise jemand dran gesetzt und wirklich gelesen..


Da hat wohl der R.A. ausnahmsweise mal was gelesen und sein Gehirn bemüht....


----------



## SEP (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*



wicki01 schrieb:


> hi ihr Lieben, um nochmal zurück zu kommen auf die Frage, ob jemand noch die AGB´s  mit dem Freischaltlink bekam... jaaaaaaaaaaa ich!


... wobei ich noch nicht verstanden habe, was die Folgerung daraus ist oder wäre ...


----------



## Harvester (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Wicki,

dann gratuliere ich, daß es bei meinnachbar so unkompliziert ging. Ich bekam von denen folgende mail:



> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben Deine Nachricht erhalten, dass Du gelöscht werden willst. Dies
> finden wir natürlich schade. Vielleicht möchtest Du Dich einfach noch ein
> ...



Also habe ich dann nochmal darum gebeten alles zu löschen. Bis jetzt keine Antwort. Kommt bestimmt noch

Danke auch für Deine Rückmeldung zu den AGB's von nachbarschaft24.
Ich bin also nicht der einzige, der sie mit dem Freischaltlink bekommen hat. Aber irgendwie beruhigt mich das jetzt nicht. Das bedeutet doch, daß die AG's  zu BEGINN der 14tägigen Probezeit zugestellt wurden 

Gruß
Harvester


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Harvester schrieb:


> Das bedeutet doch, daß die AG's  zu BEGINN der 14tägigen Probezeit zugestellt wurden


Die automatischen Mailbeantworter scheinen öfter zu haken. Du glaubst doch nichts ernsthaft, 
dass das einzeln von Hand erledigt wird.


----------



## wicki01 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

öhm dachte eigentlich das ich mein zweites Posting in den abgetrennten Thread geschrieben hatte.... naja ist ja trotzdem bei dem angekommen, für den es gedacht war. Mir ist das egal was da angehängt war bei der Freischaltung! Ich öffne doch nicht so eine unscheinbare Datei, die nicht mal im Text erwähnt wird! Nicht mal "anbei die aktuellen AGB´s" oder ähnlicher Hinweis... Außerdem wer kann dir nachweisen, das dein Mailprogramm nicht automatisch Anhänge löscht?? Mein Outlook ist so voreingestellt! Hätte ich mich nicht irgendwann gewundert, das man mir Fotos schickt und ich keine bekomme, wäre ich da nicht hinter gekommen! Also ruhig bleiben und abwarten!


----------



## Wembley (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Harvester schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie beruhigt mich das jetzt nicht. Das bedeutet doch, daß die AG's  zu BEGINN der 14tägigen Probezeit zugestellt wurden


Na und? Ich wiederhole noch einmal, was SEP dazu meint:


SEP schrieb:


> ... wobei ich noch nicht verstanden habe, was die Folgerung daraus ist oder wäre ...


Eben! Ich versteh es auch nicht.


----------



## dvill (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Harvester schrieb:


> dann gratuliere ich, daß es bei meinnachbar so unkompliziert ging.


*Worin besteht die Komplikation?*


----------



## wicki01 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

eben das wollt ich auch noch fragen! Hab da einfach direkt geantwortet, JA bitte löschen und bekam innerhalb der nächsten Stunde eine Bestätigung! Wobei ich sogar noch von nachbarschaft24 geschrieben habe und meiner schlechten Erfahrung mit der Plattform... aber darauf ham die nu nix gesagt.. war ja auch nicht zu erwarten, was gehts die an...


----------



## Teleton (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



wicki01 schrieb:


> Hab es grade gemacht und siehe da, der Text ist zwar da, aber nix Fettgedruckt!.


Ja, wir kennen jetzt zwei Varianten. Nur wer sagt denn, dass es nicht noch fünf dutzend andere Startseiten gibt mit noch grösseren Änderungen. Oder das beim (und nur beim ersten) Besuch eine noch völlig andere Seite gezeigt wird. Nur das dies hier nicht so ganz stimmen kann wird deutlich:


> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie
> nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.








wicki01 schrieb:


> Habe außerdem mein Profil bei meinnachbar löschen lassen! Habe auch sofort die Bestätigung bekommen...


Ich will ja nicht unken, aber das heißt noch lange nicht das keine Ansprüche mehr geltend gemacht werden. Wer sich im Kino die Augen zuhält bekommt ja auch kein Geld an der Kasse zurück.



Harvester schrieb:


> Danke auch für Deine Rückmeldung zu den AGB's von nachbarschaft24.
> Ich bin also nicht der einzige, der sie mit dem Freischaltlink bekommen hat. Aber irgendwie beruhigt mich das jetzt nicht. Das bedeutet doch, daß die AG's  zu BEGINN der 14tägigen Probezeit zugestellt wurden


So jetzt drehen wir den Spiess mal um, jetzt bin ich  mal dran mit fragen:

Wenn in der Mail keine Hinweise auf die angehängten AGB ist, sind die dann einbezogen in den Vertrag? 
Ist einbezogen was anderes als "zugestellt"? 
Darf die Widerrufsbelehrung überhaupt in den AGB stehen, die soll doch quasi unübersehbar deutlich hervorgehoben sein nach §355BGB?
Ist das eigentlich eine Belehrung vor während oder nach Vertragsschluss und welche Unterschiede macht das im Hinblick auf §355 Abs 2 Satz 2 BGB. 
Sind Zusätze in der Belehrung erlaubt, was ist wenn die falsch oder verwirrend sind? Ist die Übersendung einer PDF Datei ohne Aufforderung sich den Inhalt anzusehen und auszudrucken eine "Mitteilung in Textform" iSv §355 Abs 2 BGBG?
Welche Folgen auf den Fristbeginn hat eine fehlerhaft Belehrung?

Diese Fragen sollte jeder der beantworten können bevor er davon ausgeht die Frist zum Widerruf ist um.

Oder man zählt einfach mal nach wieviele Betroffene ähnlicher Dienste bisher verklagt wurden und errechnet daraus das individuelle Risiko verklagt zu werden.


----------



## wicki01 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

das versteh ich jetzt nicht.. mein Account ist gelöscht und dort ist nix mit Kosten! Ist eine komplett andere Plattform die meiner Meinung nach auch nicht unbedingt zwielichtig ist, sondern halt nur so ähnlich heißt...


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



wicki01 schrieb:


> das versteh ich jetzt nicht.. mein Account ist gelöscht und dort ist nix mit Kosten! Ist eine komplett andere Plattform die meiner Meinung nach auch nicht unbedingt zwielichtig ist, sondern halt nur so ähnlich heißt...


welche meinst du denn? 

sowas z.B meinnachbar.net ?


----------



## dert (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo, hat denn jemand die agbs mal genau durchgelesen? ich hab in 3 mails 3 verschiedene agbs erhalten, immer mit kleinen änderungen bis hin zum einfügen eines neuen agb-abschnitts. einmal steht drin, dass der user über änderungen belehrt wird, das ist wohl bei niemandem passiert. in der nächsten agb ist der text rausgelöscht. in einer mail ist eine vertragslaufzeit von 1 jahr + 1 jahr verlängerung in der anderen sind es 2 jahre + 2 jahre verlängerung...  ich hab noch alle schnell ausgedruckt und in nem ordern abgeheftet + alle mails und die kommenden mahnungen und diverse schriftstücke kommen da rein... ich hab die letzten nächte auch schlecht gepennt aber je mehr dubiose sachen ich über diesen anbieter erfahre, umso gelassener sehe ich der sache entgegen...


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dert schrieb:


> umso gelassener sehe ich der sache entgegen...


gut so  :thumb:


----------



## wicki01 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ja meine meinnachbar.net  die Plattform ist kostenlos und eigentlich ganz interessant... naja die erste halbe Stunde jedenfalls...  aber anscheinend haben ja einige die dort registriert sind, diese Einladung zu nachbarschaft.net bekommen.. (so ja auch ich) Aber ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht???


----------



## Claudi07 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hay,

kann man sonst nichts gegen die machen! wir sind doch mittlerweile so viele? Desto mehr, desto besser, heisst es doch immer! Ihr seid doch bestimmt aus ganz Deutschland, oder???

Gruss


----------



## sascha (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Claudi07 schrieb:


> Hay,
> 
> kann man sonst nichts gegen die machen! wir sind doch mittlerweile so viele? Desto mehr, desto besser, heisst es doch immer! Ihr seid doch bestimmt aus ganz Deutschland, oder???
> 
> Gruss



Was willst du tun - die Schweiz besetzen? In Dubai einmarschieren? Oder 'ne _Sammelklage _gegen die Bundesregierung wegen Untätigkeit starten? :scherzkeks:


----------



## Marius1982 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallom ich habe dass ganze hier schon mitverfolgt und bekam jetzt auf meinem Widerruf folgende Mail:



> "Sehr geehrter (Name),
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> ...



Kann ich trotzdem gelassen bleiben?


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Marius1982 schrieb:


> Kann ich trotzdem gelassen bleiben?


die Drohkulisse besteht noch nicht mal aus Pappe, bestenfalls  aus (nassem) Toilettenpapier


----------



## marvin87 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

moin,
hier ist noch so ein neugieriger, der nicht genau hingeschaut hat.;-\
hab mir schon fast alles hier durchgelesen, bin echt begeistert wie einem hier geholfen wird. allerdings habe ich noch eine frage; hab mich wei gesagt bei nachbarschaft 24 angemeldet und auch ein profil erstellt, bin nach kurzem surfen zu dem schluß gekommen, dass es nichts besonderes gibt und wollte meinen account wieder löschen, hab aber nicht herausbekommen wie das funktioniert. hab dann einfach die seite seite sein lassen und mich nicht mehr darum gekümmert. 
heute habe ich dann mit schrecken meine emails gecheckt und die rechnung entdeckt. die anmeldung war am 22.10.07 und somit die widerrufsfrist abgelaufen, kann ich  denn jetzt immer noch beruhigt sein und gar nichts unternehmen und wenn doch wie formuliert man einen widerspruch?
wäre echt super wenn ich darauf hilfreiche antworten bekommen könnte.
schon mal ein dickes dankeschön im voraus
mfg


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



marvin87 schrieb:


> wäre echt super wenn ich darauf hilfreiche antworten bekommen könnte.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

im übrigen solltest  du wirklich mal den Thread lesen, es ist alles schon zigmal geschrieben worden
Du bist wahrhaftig  nicht der erste,  der diese Fragen stellt


----------



## T.R. (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

So, ich hab auch eine Antwort bekommen. 



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> um eine Anmeldung zu tätigen, muss Ihre E-Mail-Adresse bekannt sein, sowie
> Zugang dazu bestehen. Um missbräuchliche Anmeldungen zu vermeiden, speichern
> ...



Normalerweise würde ich ja nun zur Polizei stapfen, dass jedoch kann ich mir eh schenken weil wie auf einer der vorherigen Seiten der Link zum Thema IP Adressen diese Anzeige eh im Papierkorb landet. Wie sollte ich weiter vorgehen? 

lG 

PS: Ich bin gelassen


----------



## dvill (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



T.R. schrieb:


> Wie sollte ich weiter vorgehen?


Schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Vanillekeks (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Leute,
nur mal ein kleiner Auszug, von der Internetseite http://www.fernabsatz-gesetz.de/informationspflichtenverordnung/informationspflichten.htm.


> Abschnitt 2: Informationspflichten bei Verträgen im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr
> 
> § 3 Kundeninformationspflichten des Unternehmers bei Verträgen im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr
> 
> ...



Wo kann man sich auf dieser Seite ( Nachbarschaft24.net ) anmelden ( Anmeldeformular ) und wird darüber hinaus offensichtlich über einen Vertragsabschluss Informiert. 
Es gibt kein Anmeldeformular kein offensichtlicher Hinweis u. s. w. es gibt nur eins „ DIE SUCHE STARTEN „.

_[Verunglückte Formatierung überarbeitet. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> BTW: Das Fernabsatzgesetz ist am 1.1.2002 außer Kraft getreten ...


Soviel dazu.


> Wird die Forderung nicht bezahlt, kann das Inkassoinstitut gar nichts machen - außer immer wüstere Drohbriefe schreiben.


Quelle: Verbraucherzentrale HH


----------



## Tinchen84 (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

mir ist natürlich das gleiche passiert wie den meisten hier: Hab mich angemeldet, bestätigt usw. - nicht richrig durchgelesen und prompt nach 14 Tagen die erste Rechnung bekommen. Da ich da überhaupt nicht wusste was ich machen soll hab ich ne Mail an die geschickt, dass ich meine Anmeldung widerrufe. Jetzt haben die mir folgendes geschrieben:




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir bedauern, dass Sie nicht länger Mitglied bei uns sein möchten. Jedoch
> respektieren wir Ihre Entscheidung. Ihre 14-tägige Widerrufsfrist ist jedoch
> ...




Was soll ich denn jetzt machen? Einfach gar nichts? Eigentlich hab ich ja gar keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen, dann brauch ich ja auch nicht zu kündigen und schon gar nicht schriftlich, oder? Oder ist das so ne Art "Falle" von denen?

Danke für eure Hilfe....

Grüße, Tinchen84


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Tinchen84 schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn jetzt machen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

und den Thread lesen, es steht alles schon x-mal drin


Tinchen84 schrieb:


> . - nicht richrig durchgelesen


du wirst dir schon mal die Zeit jetzt nehmen müssen die Infos hier zu lesen


----------



## Kleene (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
ich habe mich dort auch angemeldet und nach 14 Tagen eine Rechnung bekommen. Diese habe ich dann Widerufen und in der E-Mail noch geschrieben, dass die meinen Account löschen sollen. Heute kam folgende Antwort:



> Sehr geehrte Frau XXX,
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderterDienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sienicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden. Da Sie uns keinen Widerruf zugesandt haben, wurde der Vertrag wie vereinbartabgeschlossen. Zudem haben Sie die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unseresService gelesen sowie akzeptiert und waren darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dasseine Gebühr im Voraus zu leisten ist.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Ihr Supportteam
> ...



Hat noch jemand von euch so eine Mail bekommen? Und was habt ihr daraufhin getan.

Ich bin mir auch vollkommen sich, dass am Tag meiner Anmeldung auf der Seite nichts von Kosten stand. Als ich dann am Tag als die Rechnung kam nochmal auf die Seite gegangen bin, stand es da plötzlich.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Marius1982 (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Guten Morgen,

so wie ich es bisher verstanden habe. Sollte / Müsste man trotz allem nicht bezahlen. Ich denke aber, dass viele mich einbegriefen sich in gewisser Massen sorgen, dass viel höhere Kosten oder ähnliches auf einen zukommen. 

Es müsste doch irgendwie möglich sein, eine Gemeinschafts E-Mail an die [ edit] zu schicken, oder gemeinsam etwas zu unternehmen. 

Muss allerdings jeden hier loben, der sich hier äussert, da die Informationen für einen sehr gut sind.

Gruß Marius


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Marius1982 schrieb:


> .... eine Gemeinschafts E-Mail an die ... zu schicken....


...und mit dem virtuellen Knüppel zu drohen oder was? :scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Marius1982 schrieb:


> Es müsste doch irgendwie möglich sein, eine Gemeinschafts E-Mail an die [ edit] zu schicken, oder gemeinsam etwas zu unternehmen.


Und was stellst  du dir  vor? Einmarsch  in Dubai oder Liechtenstein? Sei mir 
nicht böse, aber das ist naiv. Diese Herrschaften  verstecken sich hinter
 dubaianisch/liechtensteinischen Tarnadressen.  
Die E-Mails  werden durch automatische Mailbeantworter abgefertigt. 
Fahr dich runter und  denk  an was anderes.


----------



## Marius1982 (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Okey dass habe ich nicht so richtig bedacht. Aber in dem Schreiben stand, dass man eine Kündigung per Post zuschicken soll. Heißt es, dass eine Küdigung niemals ankommen würde?


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Marius1982 schrieb:


> Aber in dem Schreiben stand, dass man eine Kündigung per Post zuschicken soll. Heißt es, dass eine Küdigung niemals ankommen würde?


Da ist doch deren Problem, ob sie erreichbar sind/sein wollen. Mußt du den Knaben hinterherlaufen? 
Hier ist Deutschland und nicht Dubai...


----------



## dvill (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Marius1982 schrieb:


> Aber in dem Schreiben stand, dass man eine Kündigung per Post zuschicken soll.


Die Erfahrungen mit Kostenfallen über 2 Jahre lehren, dass falsche Reaktionen von Betroffenen sich gravierend zu einem Nachteil für diese entwickeln können.

Merksatz: Keine Reaktion ohne qualifizierte Beratung!


----------



## Marius1982 (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hmm, dann warte ich jetzt mal eine neue Mail von denen. Habe irgendwie keine Lust dass in zwei Jahren der Vertrag nochmal verlängert wird.
Aber ich werde hier mal gespannt weiter lesen und mitschreiben.


----------



## Marius1982 (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Erfahrungen mit Kostenfallen über 2 Jahre lehren, dass falsche Reaktionen von Betroffenen sich gravierend zu einem Nachteil für diese entwickeln können.
> 
> Merksatz: Keine Reaktion ohne qualifizierte Beratung!



Und was bedeutet das?


----------



## dvill (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> und den Thread lesen, es steht alles schon x-mal drin


Das Wichtigste in Kürze.


----------



## webwatcher (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Marius1982 schrieb:


> Und was bedeutet das?


Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten: 
Entweder die allgemeinen Informationen hier reichen dir  aus, selber  zu entscheiden.
(Einzelberatung verbietet das Rechtsberatungsgesetz)  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
oder wenn du dich  unsicher fühlst, geh zu einer  Verbraucherzentrale  oder einem Anwalt.


----------



## Harvester (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

kurzer Zwischenstand von mir: 

Von meinnachbar habe ich jetzt per mail die Antwort bekommen, daß mein account gelöscht sei.

Von nachbarschaft24 kam jetzt die "Horoskop-Mail"
Die Textbaustein-Antwort auf meinen Widerspruch (das AGB-blabla) habe ich aber noch nicht bekommen.
Frage, wie lange hat das denn bei euch so gedauert?

Gruß
Harvester

P.s.: Und auch von mir ein großes Lob an die Forenbetreiber. Ist sicher nicht einfach, so viele Infos zusammenzutragen, Anfragen zu durchforsten, und dabei auch noch ruhig zu bleiben!:-D


----------



## webwatcher (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Harvester schrieb:


> und dabei auch noch ruhig zu bleiben!:-D


na ja, das auf dem Boden rumwälzen und in den Teppich beissen machen wir intern


----------



## strunzebaer2012 (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallöchen!
Auch ich bin reingefallen! :wall: Ich habe schon sehr viel darüber im Forum gelesen. Habe jetzt aber auch mal eine Frage. Ich habe eine Rechnung bekommen von nachbarschaft24. Habe daraufhin versucht zu wiederrufen. Habe aber folgende E-Mail zurück erhalten:



> *Sehr geehrte Frau XXX,
> 
> wir bedauern, dass Sie nicht länger Mitglied bei uns sein möchten. Jedoch
> respektieren wir Ihre Entscheidung. Ihre 14-tägige Widerrufsfrist ist jedoch
> ...



Soll ich diese E-Mail einfach ignorieren oder soll ich wirklich einen Brief in die Schweiz oder nach Dubai schicken. Warscheinlich doch lieber nicht, oder? Für mich ist das dann irgendwie wie ein "Schuldanerkenntnis" :scherzkeks:
Sorry falls diese Frage schon gestellt wurde, aber danke an alle die mir darauf antworten!


----------



## KatzenHai (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



strunzebaer2012 schrieb:


> Soll ich diese E-Mail einfach ignorieren oder soll ich wirklich einen Brief in die Schweiz oder nach Dubai schicken. Warscheinlich doch lieber nicht, oder? Für mich ist das dann irgendwie wie ein "Schuldanerkenntnis" :scherzkeks:
> Sorry falls diese Frage schon gestellt wurde, aber danke an alle die mir darauf antworten!


Lies doch mal einfach etwas weiter oben - so viel kann vielleicht schon investiert werden, oder?


----------



## katzenjens (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

suche hier im Forum nach "Brieffreundschaft" und Dir sollte geholfen werden.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Harvester (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Strunzebaer,

wiviel Zeit lag denn zwischen Deinem Widerruf und der email-Antwort von denen?
Nur persönliches Interesse, weil ich mich frage, weshalb die auf meinen Widerruf vor 3 Tagen noch nicht reagiert haben.

Danke und Gruß
H.


----------



## Marius1982 (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

bei mir hat es eine Woche gedauert und die haben abgelehnt. Wie bei den meisten hier. Ich hoffe, bald eine passende Lösung zu finden, wie die einen nicht mehr nerven.

Lg Marius


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Marius1982 schrieb:


> bei mir hat es eine Woche gedauert und die haben abgelehnt. Wie bei den meisten hier. Ich hoffe, bald eine passende Lösung zu finden, wie die einen nicht mehr nerven.


Da wirst du Pech haben - die Nerverei wird wohl noch ein gutes Weilchen andauern.
Aber was solls - "alles hat ein Ende, nur die Wurst hat zwei"


----------



## dvill (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Die nachbarschaftlichen Kostenfallensteller hocken postalisch ganz weit weg. Für das Einklagen von Forderungen muss das nicht unbedingt hilfreich sein.

Aus "Recht kompakt Vereinigte Arabische Emirate":


> Ausländische Urteile werden vollstreckt, wenn es an der Zuständigkeit emiratischer Gerichte fehlte, das Urteilsgericht international und örtlich zuständig war, die Parteien ordnungsgemäß geladen und vertreten waren, das Urteil in formelle Rechtskraft erwachsen ist, das Urteil sich inhaltlich nicht in Widerspruch zu einer in den VAE zuvor ergangenen Gerichtsentscheidung oder zum ordre public setzt und wenn die Gegenseitigkeit verbürgt ist. Es werden also ausschließlich Urteile solcher Staaten vollstreckt, in denen auch Titel eines VAE-Gerichts vollstreckungsfähig sind. Dies ist nach der Lesart emiratischer Gerichte allerdings nur dann der Fall, wenn ein entsprechendes völkerrechtliches Abkommen besteht - eine Prämisse, die im Verhältnis zur Bundesrepublik Deutschland nicht erfüllt ist. Deutsche Titel sind einer Vollstreckung in den VAE deshalb nicht zugänglich.


----------



## dvill (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Auch nicht schlecht (Seite 10 unten):


> Dort sowie in den übrigen GCC-Ländern sind AGB nur dann bindend, wenn sie vom Käufer
> bewusst zur Kenntnis genommen und akzeptiert worden sind. Der bloße Hinweis auf
> AGB reicht zumeist nicht aus, um Rechtsfolgen aus ihnen ableiten zu können.


----------



## StevenAir (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo zusammen,
wie so viele opfer, bin auch ich heute auf nachbarschaft24.net reingefallen und habe mich promt angemeldet. habe allerdings bei der anmeldung nen etwas abgefälschten namen angegeben. habe auch schon 2 mails an [email protected] geschickt wo ich meinen vertrag widerrufe.

naja
lange rede kurzer sinn. habe schon viel aus diesem thread gelesen und weiß auch, dass ich eigentlich nichts großartig schlimmes zu befürchten habe und auch das schriftliche widerrufe nichts bringen und wahrscheinlich nicht ankommen. allerdings habe ich meine richtige adresse und mein richtiges geburtsdatum angegeben und wollte nur nachfragen, ob eines der vielen opfer von nachbarschaft24.net schon mal mehr, als nur e-mail-rechungen und mahnungen usw bekommen hat?
besser gesagt, hat jemand denn schon mal nen brief nach hause geschickt bekommen oder ähnliches? denn es würde mich wunder, dass diese dubiosen [...] tatsächlich geld für briefmarken ausgeben, um den leuten das geld abzuknüpfen.

möchte mich auch im vorraus entschuldigen, falls ich nerven sollte und diese frage schon mal gestellt wurde. allerdings ist es ziemlich zeitaufwändig sich durch ca 70 pages text durchzulesen.

danke und have a nice day

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Wembley (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@StevenAir
Ob dieser Anbieter für diese Seite (Nachbarschaft) schon Briefe verschickt hat, weiß ich jetzt nicht. Andere Anbieter (bzw. Inkassofirmen), die auf das selbe Geschäftsmodell setzen bzw. setzten, schickten Mails und Briefe.

Dies einmal die nüchterne Info, auf welchen Wege diverse Anbieter was verschicken. Nur es spielt keine Rolle, ob Rechnungen oder Mahnungen per Mail oder Brief versendet werden. Wenn die "Zahlungserinnerung" per Post verschickt wird, hat die Forderung trotzdem nicht mehr Gültigkeit.

Die einzige Ausnahme wäre der *gerichtliche* Mahnbescheid . Der kommt, wie der Name schon sagt, vom Gericht. Da sollte man widersprechen, wenn man der Meinung ist, dass es sich um eine unberechtigte Forderung handelt.
Aber auf eben diesen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten wir schon lange. 

Näheres zu diesem Thema: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> . Wenn die "Zahlungserinnerung" per Post verschickt wird, hat die Forderung trotzdem nicht mehr Gültigkeit.


Wäre aber nicht uninteressant, welche Briefmarke draufkleben würde, die aus Liechtenstein oder eine aus der Freibeuterzone in Dubai


----------



## StevenAir (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wäre aber nicht uninteressant, welche Briefmarke draufkleben würde, die aus Liechtenstein oder eine aus der Freibeuterzone in Dubai



genau das mein ich nämlich. ich frage mich wieso diese [..........] geld für briefmarken ausgeben sollten, um briefe zu verschicken (z.b. Dubai). denn dadurch hätten die ja auch nur größtenteils verluste. 

nochmal eine kurze frage am rande. da ich jetzt zwei e-mail zum widerrufen meiner mitgleidschaft geschickt habe und wie auch in den ganzen gepostet link zum teil steht, dass man sich eigentlich keine gedanken über solche [...........] machen muss. wäre es denn falsch von mir bzw riskant einfach gar nicht mehr auf die mails von nachbarschaft24.net zu achten? vielleicht e-mail öffnen, rein schauen, ah ne neue mahnung... löschen. mehr aber auch nicht.

oder kann da auch noch mehr passieren? denn wie schon so oft gepostet, in 99% der fälle gehen diese leute nicht vor gericht und wenn ja, dann haben sie meitens die schlechteren karten.

ich bedanke mich vielmals für die antworten auf meine (vielleicht schon zu oft von anderen mitgliedern gestellten) fragen.^^

_2 Wörter aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## webwatcher (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



StevenAir schrieb:


> denn wie schon so oft gepostet, in 99% der fälle gehen diese leute nicht vor gericht


in 99,99999%  um exakt zu sein, genau zweimal bisher mit negativen Ausgang für die Betreiber, steht aber alles schon mehrfach im Thread.


----------



## Wembley (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



StevenAir schrieb:


> genau das mein ich nämlich. ich frage mich wieso diese [..........] geld für briefmarken ausgeben sollten, um briefe zu verschicken (z.b. Dubai). denn dadurch hätten die ja auch nur größtenteils verluste.


Was glaubst du, wie viele Leute, nämlich diejenigen, die nicht ausreichend informiert sind, sich von einem Brief (der natürlich in entsprechender Aufmachung daherkommt) beeindrucken lassen? In dem einen oder anderen Falle kann sich sowas schon rechnen. Abgesehen davon, dass die Briefe wohl nicht von Dubai aus verschickt werden, sollten die dies auf diesem Wege probieren. Aber dies ist eine andere Geschichte. Wichtig ist, das du informiert bist, was davon zu halten ist.



StevenAir schrieb:


> da ich jetzt *zwei e-mail *zum widerrufen


Wie viele Widerrufe willst du denn noch schreiben? Generell bleibt es dir überlassen, ob du mit denen eine Brieffreundschaft eingehen willst. Aber dies wäre höchstens dein privates Vergnügen.

P.S.: Achte bitte darauf, welche Wörter du verwendest. Wie ich sehe, haben die MODS beide Postings editieren müssen. Das wahrscheinlich mit gutem Grund. Es dient alles nur zum Schutz des Forums.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Generell bleibt es dir überlassen, ob du mit denen eine Brieffreundschaft eingehen willst. Aber dies wäre höchstens dein privates Vergnügen.


Ein Beispiel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796

Das  kannst du dann bis zum Abwinken  fortsetzen  oder die haben genug abgesahnt 
und starten ein neues "Projekt". Solche "Freundschaften" können durchaus ein Jahr halten. 
Wenn du also sonst nichts  besseres zu tun hast, immer ran :scherzkeks:


----------



## dvill (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> *C. Anerkennung deutscher Gerichtsentscheidungen*
> 
> Eine Durchsetzung von in Deutschland ergangenen Gerichtsurteilen oder anderen Vollstreckungstiteln ist in den VAE nur theoretisch möglich. Voraussetzung hierfür wäre neben der Zuständigkeit des deutschen Gerichts auch die sachliche Unzuständigkeit der Gerichte der VAE. In der Praxis scheitert die Rechtsanerkennung grundsätzlich an der zweiten Voraussetzung.
> 
> ...


Beantragen die den Mahnbescheid in Dubai?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

übrigens, abseits vom Zivilrecht...
h**p://consultdomain.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15957


> zu deiner strafrechtsfrage, es gibt keinerlei abkommen mit deutschland oder der EU, was jedoch nicht die intention war, hier nach dubai zu wechseln.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50009


----------



## StevenAir (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

noch eine letzte frage zum schluss, dann werde ich hier auch die mirglieder im forum nicht mehr belästigen. wie lange wird es wohl dauern, bis ich damit rechnen kann, dass ich keine e-mails und auch keine briefe von diesen jeweiligen seiten erwaten muss?
es wurde zwar vorhin gesagt, dass "eine solche freundschaft bis zu einem jahr andauern kann", aber ist das jetzt wirklich ernst gemeint, dass ich ein jahr lang mit rechnungen,mahnungen und ähnlichem rechnen muss?


----------



## sascha (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> aber ist das jetzt wirklich ernst gemeint, dass ich ein jahr lang mit rechnungen,mahnungen und ähnlichem rechnen muss?



Doch, kann passieren. So lange halt, bis die keine Lust mehr haben und/oder genug verdient haben ( = Porsche/Haus/Luxusreise/Casino-Besuche finanziert)...


----------



## -neo- (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

bin wie ja auch einige andere auf die besagte Seite reingefallen.. Leider habe ich mich erst informiert, als ich gemerkt habe, dass man sich nicht so einfach wieder löschen lassen kann.

Habe mich hier größtenteils durchgelesen und habe drei Mails verschickt:

11.11.2007 [email protected]  -kam zurück-
15.11.2007 [email protected]   -nichts gehört-
15.11.2007 [email protected]        -nichts gehört-

Bei den meisten kam ja dann doch recht schnell eine Antwort. Von den letzten beiden Mails habe ich allerdings nichts mehr gehört.
Jetzt wollte ich eben in den AGB's nachsehen und mir einen Srceenshot von der Anschrift bzw. der e-mail adresse machen.... Da ist jetzt aber keine mehr angegeben, oder suche ich falsch. Wenn jemand schon einen Screenshot gemacht hat, wäre es toll, wenn mir den jemand zuschicken kann. Sonst kann ich ja nicht beweisen, dass ich an die richtige Adresse verschickt habe.


-neo-


----------



## Captain Picard (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



-neo- schrieb:


> Sonst kann ich ja nicht beweisen, dass ich an die richtige Adresse verschickt habe.


Zur Diskussion über den Sinn oder Unsinn sich mit schlecht funktionierenden  Mailbeantwortungsprogrammen
 dieser  dubaianisch/liechtensteinischen Fata Morgana  zu unterhalten, geht´s hier lang
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49997


----------



## DocMichi (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
also, bei mir kam vor kurzem auch diese dubiose Mail, dass ich zahlen sollte, gegen die ich direkt widersprochen habe!
Ich habe reingeschrieben, dass ich damit nicht einverstanden bin, vor allem, weil ich mich wirklich nicht erinnern konnte, mich dort angemeldet zu haben. Außerdem solle man weitere Anschreiben unterlassen.
Zudem benutze ich nicht diese Emailadresse, an die man sich gewendet hat, denn für Anmeldungen bei Gewinnspielen, etc. nutze ich jedenfalls immer eine Spamadresse, damit ich Ruhe vor denen habe.
Was mir später einfiel, dass ich ebenfalls so eine Email erhalten haben könnte, in der mir da was vorgegaukelt wurde, von wegen "Du wirst gesucht,..." oder ähnliches. Da ich in letzter Zeit von Bekannten und Freunden mit "Wer-Kennt-Wen" und solchen Socialnetwork-Seiten bombadiert werde, kann es sein, dass ich mich dort registriert habe.
Nachdem ich die Email erhalten habe und den Widerspruch gesendet hatte, habe ich mich auch erst der Seite zugewendet.
Oha, reingefallen, war ich doch drauf *rotwerd* aber der Blickfänger ist auf jedenfall dieses seltsame Suchfeld und nicht der Text nebenan.
Seltsam auch, dass auf deinenachbarn.com die 14 Tage und der Preis nicht fettgedruckt sind, auch nachbarschaft24.net aber schon!?
Die AGBs habe ich nicht gelesen, ich bin zu gutgläubig, BIS JETZT!
Aber klickt doch mal die AGBs so an, da bekommt man doch direkt den grauen Star, damit es aufhört in den Augen zu brennen, jedenfalls bei meiner Bildschirmauflösung. so kleine weiße Buchstaben, die sich auf orangfarbenen Hintergrund tummeln, das schmerzt mir in den Augen, das würde ich nie durchlesen wollen. Seltsam auch, dass ich erst scrollen musste, damit das fettgedruckte und dann wieder augenverträglichere Widerrufsrecht zu lesen war.
Also, die Tage verstrichen und ich dachte, es ist gut, BIS:


> -------- Original-Nachricht --------
> Datum: Wed, 21 Nov 2007 20:40:33 +0100
> Von: Nachbarschaft24 <[email protected]>
> An: "Michael XXXXXXX" <[email protected]>
> ...


Demnach soll ich, wenn ich mir doch nicht sicher bin, die Polizei einschalten. Warum eigentlich noch? Da ich mir wohl den Weg zur Verbraucherzentrale jetzt sparen kann.
Mich wundert es aber trotzdem, dass ich dort die Emailadresse angegeben haben soll, an die jetzt alles läuft.
Kann es evtl. sein, dass ich mich mal wo anders angemeldet habe, die meine Daten an dieses Unternehmen verkauft haben und so an meine Emailadresse kamen?
Oder kann es an einem Trojaner gehangen haben, den ich mir vor einiger Zeit per MSN eingefangen habe und dort meine Daten, vor allem meine Emailadresse an die gegangen ist?
Jedenfalls werde ich jetzt AGBs von Gewinnspielen und solchen komischen Networks aufmerksam durchlesen, ob da was von Bezahlung drin steht.

_Diverse Daten editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## sascha (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Kann es evtl. sein, dass ich mich mal wo anders angemeldet habe, die meine Daten an dieses Unternehmen verkauft haben und so an meine Emailadresse kamen?



Häufig dienen Gewinnspiele im Internet zur Gewinnung von Mailadressen potenzieller Opfer/Kunden/Melk-Kühe...


----------



## Dicki (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hab den Widerruf an zwei Adressen geschickt (Natütlich auch an die, die sie in den AGB`s angeben) Das kam als Antwort.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> leider kann Ihre Anfrage auf diesem Wege nicht bearbeitet werden. Nutzen Sie bitte unser Kontaktformular im internen Bereich. Diese finden Sie unter dem Punkt "zur Hilfe" in eingeloggten Bereich.
> 
> ...



Soll ich mich da nochmal einloggen und den Scheiß suchen? Hab eigentlich keine Lust dazu. Ich mein, wenn sie die Adresse in der AGB angeben ist das doch deren Problem. Aber ich glaub es ist sowieso egal was ich mach, so wie ich das hier schon mitbekommen hab kommt die Rechnung und etc. auf jedenfall. Naja, ich mach jetzt glaub garnixmehr.

Gruß Dicki


----------



## jupp11 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Dicki schrieb:


> Naja, ich mach jetzt glaub garnixmehr.
> 
> Gruß Dicki


Weise Entscheidung


----------



## Dicki (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Gell? Das will ich doch meinen:-p


----------



## Cruel_Sun (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
also über 10 Ecken bin ich  nun hier gelandet... Mir ist das gleiche passiert ... :wall: ich bin gerade total verzweifelt was ich nun machen soll , sowas ist mir echt noch nie passiert, und glaubt mir ich bin schon lang Online unterwegs :unzufrieden: .... Ich habe von denen eine Mail bekommen, das ich nun Mitglied dort bin und das ich auf einen Link klicken sollte, um mein Konto bzw. Profil zu bearbeiten, hab natürlich nicht drauf geklickt ! Habe an beiden E-Mail Adressen geschrieben, bislang ohne erfolg... die müssten aber aktieviert sein, sonst kommen doch Mails zurück ... *seufz* ... oder ? Ich finde das echt eine Lachnummer, jeder kann doch nun jeden da anmelden ? Hab nun total panik das da was kommt  ,... Kann ich mit den "Fall" auch zur Verbraucherzentrale ? .... Was soll ich nun machen ? Nach Dubai oder Schweiz schreiben spare ich mir glaube ich eher und die Fax Nummer ? Ich weiß nicht ... wisst ihr was darüber wieviel kosten das verursacht ? Ich selbst habe kein Fax , aber auf der Arbeit ... Was meint ihr ? Hoffe jemand hat hier einen guten Rat für mich :bigcry: :bigcry: .... lieben Gruß, Anika ~


----------



## mischbeck (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Servus bin gestern auch auf die [ edit ] reingefallen OH MANN son [ edit] !!! hab gleich en fax geschickt mit widerrufungs bla .....
Bis jetzt kam nix zurück  dann hab ich halt gedacht rufste ma an aber ich find keine telefon nummer kann mir ma bitte jemand die telefon-fax-nummer  posten und evtl nochma ne mailaddresse??? Wäre echt nett danke schon ma im vorraus


----------



## Cruel_Sun (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

öhm steht doch ein paar post oben drüber ^^


----------



## Captain Picard (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Cruel_Sun schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun machen ....
> Hoffe jemand hat hier einen guten Rat für mich :bigcry: :bigcry: .... lieben Gruß, Anika ~


Erst mal runterfahren , das hier lesenhttp://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
den Thread lesen, du bist nicht die erste. die das fragt...


----------



## dvill (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Dicki schrieb:


> Ich mein, wenn sie die Adresse in der AGB angeben ist das doch deren Problem.


Andere Länder, andere Sitten.

Dort ist einiges anders:


dvill schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht (Seite 10 unten):





> Dort sowie in den übrigen GCC-Ländern sind AGB nur dann bindend, wenn sie vom Käufer bewusst zur Kenntnis genommen und akzeptiert worden sind. Der bloße Hinweis auf AGB reicht zumeist nicht aus, um Rechtsfolgen aus ihnen ableiten zu können.


----------



## Cruel_Sun (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Naja , aber wenn die nicht auf Mails reagieren  ... Das Problem ist, was ich gelesen habe, das wenn ich eine Rechnung erhalten habe und sie wiederlege , muss ich denen ja zurüsck schreiben ... Aber nach Dubai wird das kein günstiges Spiel werden denk ich  mir ... warum muss mir immer sowas passieren -.- ...


----------



## Captain Picard (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Cruel_Sun schrieb:


> Naja , aber wenn die nicht auf Mails reagieren ..



ist das dein Problem? lies erst mal in Ruhe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

dann im Thread und du wirst erkennen, das es sich nicht mal um lauwarme Luft
handelt. Du bist auch nicht der/die  erste, die sich hier meldet. Gelesen wird der Thread von tausenden


----------



## dvill (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Cruel_Sun schrieb:


> das wenn ich eine Rechnung erhalten habe und sie wiederlege


Was soll das sein? Rechnungen wiederlegen?

Ich finde, wenn die mal von Dubai aus bei einem deutschen Gericht einen richtigem Mahnbescheid beantragen würden, wäre diese Nummer überaus sehenswert. Sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Kokoroo (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hey ich bin auch drauf reingefallen und durch einen glücklichen Zufall hier gelandet bevor ich Panik kriegen konnte 

Also gleich wieder wiederrufen und an mehrere Email Adressen geschickt.  
Ihr habt mich vor einen großen Nervenanfall bewahrt  Danke


----------



## -neo- (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Kann es sein, dass in den AGB's keine e-mail Adresse mehr angegeben ist. Ich finde nämlich keine mehr. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich sie übersehen habe. Wenn sie einer findet, wäre es nett, wenn er/sie schreibt, in welchem Abschnitt.

Vielen Dank

-neo-


----------



## dvill (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich kenne seit zwei Jahren Kostenfallen keinen Fall, bei dem ein Mail an den Aufsteller etwas Nützliches bewirkt hätte.

Weiß jemand einen Grund, dorthin zu schreiben?


----------



## Cooper382 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Bin auch drauf reingefallen, letzte Woche schon.. Hab hier schon alles gelesen... Gut gehts mir trotzdem nicht dabei.. Hab kein Bock auf so n scheiss - von wegen Mahnbescheide, Mahnungen usw....

Hab Natürlich auch sofort widerrufen, an 4 verschiedene Emailadressen, hab bei einer nen Fehlerbericht bekommen, den ich auch gespeichert habe.

Aso, am Dienstag kam ne Mail wo drin stand mein Horoskop wäre verfügbar und ich könne es unter nem Link abrufen (hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht)...

Daraufhin hab ich dann nochmal die Mail mit ner Kopie des Widerrufs an alle 4 Adressen geschikt, war wieder nichts. Hab dann grad vor ner halben Stunde eine erneute Erinnerung abgeschickt und nun 3 Antworten bekommen.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> leider kann Ihre Anfrage auf diesem Wege nicht bearbeitet werden. Nutzen Sie bitte unser Kontaktformular im internen Bereich. Diese finden Sie unter dem Punkt "zur Hilfe" in eingeloggten Bereich.
> 
> ...


Was soll ich denn davon nu halten?? Wie gesagt, habs nur 3 mal statt 4 mal bekommen...

Greetz

Cooper


----------



## dvill (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Cooper382 schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn davon nu halten??


Ich würde den Ratschlägen von Leuten, die mit mir miese Geschäfte machen wollen, kein Vertrauen schenken.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Automatischer Mailbeantworter aus Dubai][B]Dies ist eine automatisch erstellte E-Mail vom System.[/B] Antworten können leider nicht beantwortet werden. [/QUOTE]
[QUOTE=Cooper382 schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn davon nu halten??


Willst du weiter mit Programmen plauschen? Wär mir zu fad.


----------



## Cooper382 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Das komische ist ja, ich hab ja ncihtmal Daten mit denen ich mich einloggen könnte.. Auf die Seite will ich ja auch nicht mehr gehen, was ich ja müsste wenn ich in den "Hilfe" bereich will.. *Und dann kommt wahrscheinlich die Aussagen ich hätte den Service genutzt.. *Hab auch einfach abgebrochen, bei dem Fenster wo man dann den Namen noch eingeben soll weil sie noch nicht alle Daten hätten...

Also soll ich trotzdem drauf antworten? Aber was??

Die 3 Antworten sind übrigens alle von der selben Email-addy (nämlich: [email protected]) gekommen... Mit dem Betreff: 
Re: [Ticket#2007112210074XXX] Automatisch erstellte Antwort:  Keine Bearbeitung möglich


Nur die letzten 3 Zahlen sind unterschiedlich...


----------



## Cooper382 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Willst du weiter mit Programmen plauschen? Wär mir zu fad.



Natürlich will ich das nicht...Hab eigentlich überhaupt keine Lust mich damit zu beschäftigen.. Muss ich aber numal leider..


----------



## jupp11 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Cooper382 schrieb:


> Also soll ich trotzdem drauf antworten? Aber was??.


Hast du wirklich schon mal die  Zeit genommen den Thread und  das hier zu lesen?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Dann  müßtest du erkannt haben, wie unwichtig das ist.


Cooper382 schrieb:


> Natürlich will ich das nicht...Hab eigentlich überhaupt keine Lust mich damit zu beschäftigen.. Muss ich aber numal leider..


Warum? sehe keinen  Grund


----------



## dvill (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Cooper382 schrieb:


> Also soll ich trotzdem drauf antworten? Aber was??


Worum geht es? Nochmal Danke sagen?


----------



## hannes_ (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Nur zur Info: Die E-Mail Adresse ist in den AGBs seit letzter Woche tatsächlich verschwunden. Allerdings haben die Bearbeiter geschlampt, da sie immer noch behaupten, dass der Widerruf per E-Mail möglich ist.


----------



## webwatcher (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



hannes_ schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Die E-Mail Adresse ist in den AGBs seit letzter Woche tatsächlich verschwunden..



und warum soll das ein Problem des Users sein?

Da  offensichtlich die  allgemeinen Hinweise und Erklärungen hier nicht ausreichen, wird empfohlen  Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt  zu konsultieren.
Einzelberatung ist nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz hier im Forum verboten

Die werden zwar diesselben Aussagen treffen, aber die dürfen das im ganz persönlichen Einzelfallgespräch.
(kostet allerdings auch etwas)


----------



## Cooper382 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Hast du wirklich schon mal die  Zeit genommen den Thread und  das hier zu lesen?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> 
> Dann  müßtest du erkannt haben, wie unwichtig das ist.
> ...



Ja, eigentlich schon..  Weiss nur nicht obs die ganzen 71 Seiten waren..


----------



## dvill (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Cooper382 schrieb:


> Weiss nur nicht obs die ganzen 71 Seiten waren


Spätestens nach 2 Seiten wiederholt sich alles bis zum Erbrechen.


----------



## Cooper382 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Cooper382 schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich schon..  Weiss nur nicht obs die ganzen 71 Seiten waren..


Weiss ja nicht ob die somit sagen können ich hätte mich nicht ausreichend gekömmert oder so...

Können solche sachen eigentlich auch negative Schufaeinträge bewirken??


----------



## KatzenHai (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Cooper382 schrieb:


> Können solche sachen eigentlich auch negative Schufaeinträge bewirken??


Könnten: ja
Dürfen: nein.

(bestrittene Forderungen dürfen nicht kreditbewertend genutzt werden).


----------



## webwatcher (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Cooper382 schrieb:


> Können solche sachen eigentlich auch negative Schufaeinträge bewirken??


das hier hast du ganz offensichtlich nicht gelesen (den Rest vermutlich auch nicht) 


sascha schrieb:


> In ihren Mahnungen arbeiten die Anbieter von Abo- und Vertragsfallen häufig mit üblen Drohungen. Der Ton wird dabei immer schärfer. Die Rede ist von Schufa-Einträgen, Verlust der Kreditwürdigkeit, drohenden Einträgen in Schuldnerverzeichnissen, sogar Gehaltspfändungen stünden angeblich ins Haus. *Nichts davon ist wahr!* Weder die Dienste-Anbieter selbst, noch ihre Anwälte oder Inkassofirmen können einfach so Konten pfänden, Einträge bei der Schufa veranlassen oder Ähnliches. Dazu bräuchten sie erst einmal einen so genannten gerichtlichen Titel.


----------



## dvill (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Cooper382 schrieb:


> Können solche sachen eigentlich auch negative Schufaeinträge bewirken??


Dazu müsste das meldende Unternehmen Mitgliedsfirma sein. Ob die Schufa Meldungen aus Freibeuterzonen annehmen würde?


----------



## Cooper382 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> das hier hast du ganz offensichtlich nicht gelesen (den Rest vermutlich auch nicht)


Oops.. das hab ich wohl wirklich überlesen...

Also kann ich mich jetzt auf die Seite drehen und muss erst wieder reagieren wenn wirklichne Rechnung kommt.. Der widerspreche ich dann und damit bin ich aus dem schenider.. Bis der Mahnbescheid kommt.. Kommen dürfte ja aber nichts weil ich ja rechtzeitig widerrufen hab... Also eh egal..

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? 

Sorry wegen meiner begriffstutzigkeit..


----------



## Captain Picard (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Cooper382 schrieb:


> Bis der Mahnbescheid kommt.. Kommen dürfte ja aber nichts weil ich ja rechtzeitig widerrufen hab...


Nach unseren zweijährigen Erfahrungen mit der Nutzlosbranche kommt der nie.


----------



## dvill (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Cooper382 schrieb:


> Bis der Mahnbescheid kommt


Aus Dubai?

Der Fall ist hier noch nicht bekannt. Wann war das? Gibt es Infos?


----------



## KatzenHai (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Rechtsverfolgung in Dubai - so würde es jedenfalls von dort aus gehen, wenn ...
:roll:


----------



## webwatcher (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Der Laden sitzt in der Freibeuterzone, nicht in Dubai selber.


----------



## dvill (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Der Laden sitzt in der Freibeuterzone, nicht in Dubai selber.


Dann ist es noch schwerer, hier einen Mahnbescheid in Gang zu bekommen. Das sind zwei Seiten einer Medallie. Die Bande ist relativ sicher vor negativen Feststellungsklagen oder den Verbraucherzentralen. Im Gegenzug können sie nicht viel mehr tun, wenn die schwachsinnigen Drohschreiben nicht genügend Angst erzeugen.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug können sie nicht viel mehr tun, wenn die schwachsinnigen Drohschreiben nicht genügend Angst erzeugen.


Eben ...

:sun:


----------



## dvill (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Eben ...


Endlich versteht mich mal einer. Danke!


----------



## Pepto (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo zusammen. Ich lese hier schon einige Tage mit. Tja warum wohl, auch ich bin auf diese dubiosen "Araber" reingefallen:wall:. Mir ging es genauso wie den meisten anderen. Auch ich habe Wiederspruch eigelegt, der wurde natürlich nicht  akzeptiert und man besteht auf die Forderung weiterhin. Ich werde jetzt gar nichts mehr unternehmen und bin mal gespannt was da an E-Mail Müll so auf mich zukommt. Aber ich sehe der der Sache ganz gelassen entgegen:-p, dank den Beiträgen in diesem Forum. Ohne dieses Forum hätte ich wohl ein ungutes Gefühl. Pepto


----------



## Kalle59 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Pepto schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt gar nichts mehr unternehmen und bin mal gespannt was da an E-Mail Müll so auf mich zukommt. Aber ich sehe der der Sache ganz gelassen entgegen:-p, dank den Beiträgen in diesem Forum. Ohne dieses Forum hätte ich wohl ein ungutes Gefühl. Pepto



Eine sehr brauchbare und weise Entscheidung.


----------



## Quami89 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Geben die dubiosen Firmen eigentlich auch Geld für Porto aus, oder geschieht der kompletter Rechnungs-/Mahnungsverkehr per Mail


----------



## sascha (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Quami89 schrieb:


> Geben die dubiosen Firmen eigentlich auch Geld für Porto aus, oder geschieht der kompletter Rechnungs-/Mahnungsverkehr per Mail



Kommt drauf an. Die Rechnung dürfte in etwa so sein, dass zehn Prozent der Opfer bezahlen müssen, damit sich das Geschäftsmodell lohnt (und die Leasing-Raten für Porsche und Mercedes sowie die Raten für die Finca drin sind). Mit diesen Einnahmen müssen dann aber auch Inkassokosten (also der Schreiberling, der seinen Mail-Roboter anwirft, bzw. der Serienmail-schreibende Rechtsanwalt) und Kosten für die Briefkastenfirmen im Ausland abgedeckt sein.

Ich denke mal, dass 95 Prozent der Drohschreiben per Mail laufen. Alles andere wäre ja Geldverschwendung. Und wenns dann doch mal per Post kommt - so what?


----------



## Mrs Eisbär (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Rosa82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch ich blöde Kuh bin auf nachbarschaft24.net reingefallen. Heute flog nun eine Rechnung über 54 € in meinen Mailkasten und ich weiss gar nicht so recht was ich unternehmen soll ? Der Rechung widersprechen ? Einfach abwarten und nichts tun ? Oh, ich ärgere mich so, dass ich so blöde war, aber von kostenpflichtig oder einen 14 Tägigen kostenlosen Testphase habe ich nichts gelesen. Mich angemeldet, einmal umgesehen, und nun eine Rechung!
> 
> Rosa



Hallo Rosa
ich muss ja sagen, ich bin beruhigt, dass ich nicht alleine so blöde bin...
mir ist es haargenauso ergangen...was hast du gemacht? Ich bin noch total unschlussig...Ich habe vor allem von den 14 Tagen und der folgenden kostenpflicht auch nix gelesen...was hat sich bei dir getan?


----------



## jupp11 (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Mrs Eisbär schrieb:


> Ich bin noch total unschlussig...


andere sind sich da schon sicherer


Pepto schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe der der Sache ganz gelassen entgegen:-p, dank den Beiträgen in diesem Forum. Ohne dieses Forum hätte ich wohl ein ungutes Gefühl. Pepto


Die scheinen aber die Postings in diesem Thread ausführlicher gelesen zu haben. Zumindest
 die wichtigen Beiträge und nicht nur Klagegesänge von Usern, die ebenfalls die wichtigen 
Beiträge nicht lesen. 
Wer unbedingt dubiosen Seitenbetreibern in der Freibeuterzone Dubais das Geld in den
 Rachen schmeissen will, um weitere Daimler der Oberklasse zu finanzieren, soll das tun.


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Mrs Eisbär schrieb:


> Ich bin noch total unschlussig


Warum? Ich wüsste sehr genau, was zu tun (bzw. nicht zu tun) ist. 


Mrs Eisbär schrieb:


> Ich habe vor allem von den 14 Tagen und der folgenden kostenpflicht auch nix gelesen


Das lesen wohl die meisten nicht, weil alles recht gut versteckt ist.

Ich würde keine dubaianischen Brieffreundschaften beginnen und recht amüsiert all das zur Kenntnis nehmen, was da noch an juristischen Ergüssen auf mich zukäme.


----------



## kathrin (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> *
> Achtung: Für alle Empfänger von überraschenden Rechnungen und Mahnungen in Sachen nachbarschaft24 haben wir in einer Kurzübersicht zusammengestellt, was zu tun ist. Einfach hier auf die Schrift klicken! Gruß, die Forenleitung*
> 
> Hi,
> ...


Hallo,habe gestern auch plötzlich und unerwartet eine E-Mail in meinem Postfach gehabt.Wolle 54 Euro von mir,obwohl ich  Nachbarschaft 24 zum ersten Mal höre.Habe mich dort nie angemeldet,oder wissentlich auf der Seite geschaut.Was soll ich nun machen und wie verhalte ich mich.Ist es alles wirklich nur Bluff und die können einem nichts?Habe respekt vor solch dubiosen Internetleuten.??????Vielleicht habt Ihr weitere Tips für mich.Werde auf keinen Fall Geld zahlen....Danke im vorraus


----------



## sascha (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Vielleicht habt Ihr weitere Tips für mich.



Nein, leider. Tipps werden hier nicht gegeben.


----------



## flx18 (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi Leute,

ich habe von meinen Widerrufsrecht gebrauch genommen und mich via Email abgemeldet.

Das ist die Antwort, soll ich nun darauf wieder antworten oder ist es meinerseits damit getan?

Weil die müssen doch schließlich die Emails checken und schließlich hab ich per Email meine Erforderungen getan was ja auch angegebn war wie ich das mache....

"Sehr geehrter Herr ''''''', bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis, dass wir aufgrund der Vielzahl derAnmeldungen die E-Mailbearbeitung ausschließlich über unser Kontaktformulardurchführen können.Einen direkten Kontakt und Hilfestellung zu diversen Themen erhalten Sie imLogin-Bereich unter "zur Hilfe". Nutzen Sie dort bitte unser Kontaktformular. Bitte auf diese E-Mail nicht antworten. E-Mails auf diese Adresse könnenleider nicht bearbeitet werden. Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Ihr Supportteam 
Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europe:
Servicecenter/netsolutionVia Vorame 986612 Ascona"


----------



## KatzenHai (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Noch einmal ganz dick, was von der Forenleitung oben gepostet wurde:

*Achtung: Für alle Empfänger von überraschenden Rechnungen und Mahnungen in Sachen nachbarschaft24 haben wir in einer Kurzübersicht zusammengestellt, was zu tun ist. Einfach hier auf die Schrift klicken! Gruß, die Forenleitung*.

Deutlich geworden?


----------



## Dasido (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe meinen Wideruf an alle möglichen Adressen geschickt und habe auch 2 Tage später 2 Antworten auf meinen Widerruf bekommen. In beiden stand folgendes:



> Sehr geehrte Frau ....
> 
> wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden diese natürlich berücksichtigen.Bedenken sie aber, dass Ihnen interessante Kontakte entgehen.
> Sollten Sie sich umentscheiden, melden Sie sich bitte wieder bei uns, dann werden wir Ihren Account wieder reaktivieren.
> ...


Da war für mich die Angelegenheit erledigt. Habe meine Email Adresse gelöscht, damit ich nicht weiter von denen belästigt werden kann.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Dasido schrieb:


> Habe meine Email Adresse gelöscht, damit ich nicht weiter von denen belästigt werden kann.


Das hast du insgesamt gut gemacht. 

Wobei das Löschen einer Mailaddy fast übertrieben sein könnte, oder?!


----------



## KonTinoUm (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Sorry, dass ich mir nicht den ganzen Post durchgelesen hab und somit meine Frage vielleicht schon beantwortet wurde.

Meine Frage:

1.Wo gibt es den Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale zum Widerspruch?
2.Wie viel Zeit zum Widerspruch habe ich nach Zustellung der Rechnung?
3.Werden nun E-Mails vom Anbieter mit der E-Einsendeadresse empfangen oder nicht?
4.Soll ich die E-Mailadresse mit der ich mich dort registriert habe besser löschen?
5.Wie kann mir eine Firma beweisen, dass ich die Person bin, die sich dort angemeldet hat?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Wobei das Löschen einer Mailaddy fast übertrieben sein könnte, oder?!


Abmontieren des Briefkasten hilft auch gegen Werbemüll...


----------



## KatzenHai (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KonTinoUm schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich mir nicht den ganzen Post durchgelesen hab und somit meine Frage vielleicht schon beantwortet wurde.


Sorry, dass ich nicht den ganzen Post zitiere, in dem deine Frage bestimmt schon beantwortet wurde.


----------



## KonTinoUm (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ich hab nun alles durchgelesen. Leider keine Anworten gefunden 

Per E-Mail kündigen geht nicht. Siehe Antwortschreiben von Nachbarschafts24.net



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> leider kann Ihre Anfrage auf diesem Wege nicht bearbeitet werden. Nutzen Sie bitte unser Kontaktformular im internen Bereich. Diese finden Sie unter dem Punkt "zur Hilfe" im eingeloggten Bereich.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KonTinoUm schrieb:


> Per E-Mail kündigen geht nicht. Siehe Antwortschreiben von Nachbarschafts24.net


Zu diesem Schwachsinn fällt mir nur eins ein. So schreibt hier kein Betroffener. Das sind vorsätzliche Nebelkerzen von interessierter Seite.


----------



## flx18 (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ja schön, ich habs verstanden, allerdings macht mir meine mutter druck und sagt das sich nachbarschaft24 darauf berufen wird das ich mich dann nicht richtig abgemeldet habe, und das erfährt man mit deinen link nicht so wirklich...


ich möcht nur wissen ob ich damit meine abmeldevorschrift vorgeschrieben beendet habe?!

LG Felix


----------



## KatzenHai (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Dann wird deine Mutter bestimmt gerne zahlen, wenn sie alles so genau vorhersehen kann.

Oder dich zum Anwalt schleppen.


Auch gut.


----------



## Pepto (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> andere sind sich da schon sicherer
> 
> Die scheinen aber die Postings in diesem Thread ausführlicher gelesen zu haben. Zumindest
> die wichtigen Beiträge und nicht nur Klagegesänge von Usern, die ebenfalls die wichtigen
> ...



Ja, ich habe mir mal einen Abend Zeit genommen und die Beiträge als Gastleser in diesem tollen Forum durchforstet. Eigentlich wurden dadurch alle meine Fragen beantwortet und ich konnte mich beruhigt ins Bett legen. Die Forderung von 54 € hat mich allerdings auch nicht so  aus der Fassung gebracht, dass ich dadurch schlaflose Nächte hätte. Wie schon gesagt nach dem Studium der Forumsbeiträge sehe ich der Sache ganz gelassen entgegen und bin der Meinung, dass diese Sache sang und klanglos im Sande verlaufen wird. Ich bin aber trotzdem auf die E-Mails aus der Schweiz gespannt!!
PEPTO


----------



## Weazle (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi an alle,
ich Idiot bin auch auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen und habe auch bereits eine Rechnung erhalten. Ich habe mich hier bereits informiert. Danke für die Infos!
Habe aber auch selbst nach Lösungen gesucht und folgendes gefunden:
Es reicht nicht aus die Widerrufserklärung in die AGB zu packen, es muss gesondert darauf hingewiesen werden. So war das meines Wissens nach.
Man musste nur ein Häkchen bei AGB's und Teilnahmebedingungen machen, dann wird einem die Mail zugeschickt.
"Nach Auffassung der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern ist es nicht ausreichend, die Widerrufsbelehrung in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zu platzieren."
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm
Auf obigem Link könnt ihr alles nachlesen.
Es findet sich dort auch Formular für einen Widerruf und eine gleichzeitige Kündigung.
http://www.vz-bawue.de/mediabig/28042A.pdf
Ich werde jedenfalls versuchen, so aus dem Vertrag, der meiner Meinung nach keiner ist, wieder rauszukommen. Allerdings nur per e-mail. Aber das reicht ja anscheinend.
Ich hoffe das obige Info für alle, die auch davon betroffen sind, eine Hilfe ist.
Viele Grüße weazle


----------



## Captain Picard (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Danke für die Infos. Hilfe gibt es hier aber eigentlich schon jede Menge:
Zum Einstieg:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
zur Vertiefung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Und der Thread selber, in dem  alles schon zigmal durchgekaut steht. 

einfach mal lesen...


----------



## issa23 (23 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

das ist hier ne echte selbsthilfegruppe- die der anonymen betrugsopfer :unbekannt:

sind wir irgendwie abhängig,dass wir (andauernd) auf so nen scheiss reinfallen? :wall:

irgendwie wird man aus den fehlern anderer erst schlau, wenn man auf diese seite kommt,weil man schon reingefallen ist :bash:


aber gut das es die seite gibt:respekt:


----------



## flx18 (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Dann wird deine Mutter bestimmt gerne zahlen, wenn sie alles so genau vorhersehen kann.
> 
> Oder dich zum Anwalt schleppen.
> 
> ...




Naja, mir wär es trotzallem noch eine seriöse antwort erhalte.

>> Kann ich mich nun vorerst beruhigt ins Bett legen oder muss ich mich nochmal in das LoginSystem von Nachbarschaft24 einloggen um dieses Formular zunutzen und somit wieder als aktiv geschaltet werde weil ich den dienst nutze???


Ich möchte wirklich nur noch gut schlafen und nicht daran denken das sich nachbarschaft24 auf die "Nichankommenden"/"nicht fuer sie akzeptabelen per emails kommenden" antworten beruft und mich somit letzendlich doch noch vors gericht zieht da sie wissen würden das sie damit eine neue lücke gefunden haben zerrt!

Lg Felix...

SERIÖSE ANTWORTEN BITTE!


Ps. Ich verstehe das System und bin mir ziemlich sicher, aber vllt handeln sie nun "ab mir" anders als bei den anderen da niemand eine solche antwort zuvor erhalten hat....."


----------



## dvill (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



flx18 schrieb:


> ... und mich somit letzendlich doch noch vors gericht zieht da sie wissen würden das sie damit eine neue lücke gefunden haben zerrt!


Vor's Gericht in Dubai? Aus der Freibeuterzone in Dubai?

Eine in der Freibeuterzone in Dubai ansässige Firma zieht vor ein Gericht in Dubai, um von einem Bundesbürger eine fragwürdige Forderung einzutreiben?

Das wäre direkt ein sehenswertes Spektakel.

Oder schicken die am Ende eine Beduinenstreife?

Was auch immer. Man sollte es sich zeigen lassen.


flx18 schrieb:


> ..., aber vllt handeln sie nun "ab mir" anders als bei den anderen da niemand eine solche antwort zuvor erhalten hat....."


Ein Antwortroboter, der individuell schreibt und denkt?

Niemals.


----------



## Harvester (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Moin!

So, jetzt habe ich auch mailantwort bekommen. Hatten wir diese Variante schon:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis, dass wir aufgrund der Vielzahl der
> Anmeldungen die E-Mailbearbeitung ausschließlich über unser Kontaktformular
> ...



Das bekam ich als Antwort auf meinen Widerruf sowohl an "[email protected]" als auch an "[email protected]". Ist beide male in meinem Spamordner angekommen. Im Gegensatz zu anderen usern hier wird mit keiner Silbe Bezg genommen auf meinen Widerruf (ja ich weiß, automatisierte Antwort).

Jedenfalls ist es sehr beruhigend zu wissen, daß man hier nicht alleine ist :-D

Harvester


----------



## dvill (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich kann nicht kapieren, wie viele Betroffene diesen Bauernfängern, die ihnen eine üble Kostenfalle aufgestellt haben, noch tagelang hinterher rennen und eine Art Liebesbeweis anfordern, dass sie gnädig aus der Kostenfallen entlassen sind.

Ich würde Ratschläge von solchen Gestalten, die für mich auf einer Stufe mit Taschendieben und Wegelageren stehen, schon deshalb nicht beachten, weil sie nur zu meinem Nachteil sein können.

Das Internet macht es möglich, dass Bundesbürger durch Angebote von Firmen in der Freibeuterzone von Dubai belästigt werden.

Damit muss man leben. Mehr nicht. Hinterher rennen muss niemand.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Das Internet macht es möglich, dass Bundesbürger durch Angebote von Firmen in der Freibeuterzone von Dubai belästigt werden.


Das ist nicht (allein) dem Internet zuzurechnen, insofern wären meines Erachtens Briefe an die zuständigen MdBs wesentlich sinnvoller als eine Brieffreundschaft mit Dubaianern.
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de
"Können Deutsche, aus Dubai agierend, das Internet zu einem Minenfeld machen und zweistellige Millionenbeträge ergaunern? Was kann die Politik dagegen tun?"


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht kapieren, wie viele Betroffene diesen Bauernfängern, die ihnen eine üble Kostenfalle aufgestellt haben, noch tagelang hinterher rennen und eine Art Liebesbeweis anfordern, dass sie gnädig aus der Kostenfallen entlassen sind.


Halten wir ihnen zu Gute, dass sie möglicherweise das erste Mal mit der harten Realität des Internet konfrontiert wurden und  daher unsanft aus dem Traum gerissen wurden, dass es nicht die harmlose Spielwiese ist, wie es  immer wieder von interessierten Kreisen angepriesen wird, sondern genau so oder sogar noch viel mehr Dank der Anonymität im WWW ein Tummelplatz  von Abzockern und  Gangstern wie realen  Leben.
Vielleicht bewirkt dieses Erlebnis bei den Betroffenen, sich im Internet etwas vorsichtiger zu verhalten.  Das wäre dann  wenigstens ein Gewinn aus dieser unerfreulichen Begegnung mit dubaianischen Freibeutern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Nur sollte das Lehrgeld nicht Freibeutern zufallen.


----------



## Harvester (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Was ist denn die dubaianische Freibeuterzone??


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Nur sollte das Lehrgeld nicht Freibeutern zufallen.


Das  ist das Ziel   dieses  Forums. Leider finden viele diese Informationen  nicht oder zu spät.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Harvester schrieb:


> Was ist denn die dubaianische Freibeuterzone??


Das da!
In diesem Gebäude befindet sich die "Firmenzentrale" :lol: :

RAK Businessmen Center
# 217, Twin Towers, Baniyas Rd.
4404 – Dubai

(wohl in einem Hotelzimmer oder einem Büro mit Telefon und Briefkasten.)


----------



## dvill (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Harvester schrieb:


> Was ist denn die dubaianische Freibeuterzone??


Das ist eine abgeschlossene Ecke dieser Welt, in der spezielle Steuer- und Handelsregeln gelten. Dort ansässige Firmen entziehen sich weitgehend dem Zugriff deutscher Behörden.

Das gilt exakt auch andersherum. Dorthin gibt es kein Rechtshilfeabkommen von uns aus. Firmen, die von dort aus Geschäfte mit deutschen Verbrauchern machen, können wahrscheinlich nicht wie ortsansässige Firmen ein Mahnverfahren starten oder Gerichte anrufen.

Das Geschäftsmodell der Kostenfallen ist aus meiner Sicht mit den bekannten Schutzgelderpressungen vergleichbar. Rechtlich Unerfahrenen wird mit schwachsinnigen Drohschreiben Angst eingejagt, damit sie glauben, sich nur durch Zahlung einer als unberechtigt empfundenen Forderung von diesem Übel freikaufen zu können.

Für meine Maßstäbe erfüllen die Drohschreiben die Kriterien für das gesetzlich verbotene Stalking. Unbescholtene Bürger werden durch Stalking-Inkasso in Angstzustände getrieben.

Wenn die Kostenfallen-Mafia von der Rechtmäßigkeit ihrer Forderungen überzeugt wäre, könnte sie ihre Ansprüche vor Gericht durchsetzen. Wer weiß, dass dieses genau nicht zutrifft, treibt durch Stalkingmethoden andere zur Zahlung unberechtigter Forderungen.

Ich halte es für eine Bürgerpflicht, die freiwillige Finanzierung der Kostenfallen-Mafia zu verweigern.


----------



## Juli$e (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hey alle zusammen!

Leider konnte ich jetzt nicht alles durchlesen. Es sind einfach zu viele Beiträge, aber ich hoffe, dass mir irgendjemand hier antworten kann.
Ja auch ich war so bescheurt und bin auf diese dumme Email reingefallen. Wollte ja nur wissen, wer mich da eingeladen hat. Nur in meiner Neugier habe ich nicht gesehen, dass es eine 2wöchige Testühase gibt und man danach zahlen muss. Ja erst am Stichtag habe ich es bemerkt. Ja nur auf der Seite konnte ich nicht finden wie man sich abmeldet, weil einfach nichts funktioniert hatte. Dauernd hat sichs aufgehangen. Gut dann hab ich einfach an die Service emailadreese geschrieben. Aber das war ja auch weider ein Reinfall. Automatische Antwort! Also noch mehr Verarsche geht ja nicht! Naja gestern gings dann auf Hilfe sich abzumelden. Da wars aber schon zu spät. ich sehe das nicht ein 2 jahre monatlich 9 euro zu zahlen. das hab ich denen auch geschickt. ich hab jetzt echtangst, de szahlen zu müssen. Was meint ihr? Dürfen die das? Was ist wenn ich eine Mahnung bekomme? Soll ich einfach nicht zahlen und es sein lassen?? Heeelft mir bitteeee!!! Ich verzweifle...

Liebe Grüße, Julia


----------



## Niclas (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Juli$e schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich jetzt nicht alles durchlesen. Es sind einfach zu viele Beiträge,


Merkwürdig , dabei steht im allerersten Posting dieses Threads gleich ganz am Anfang 
 von den Admins eingefügt, alles was man wissen sollte. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498

Meinst du der Thread mit 760 Postings wär noch am Leben, wenn hier jedem erzählt würde:
 "ja, du mußt bezahlen"

Bei solchen Postings beschleicht mich ein merkwürdiges Kribbeln...


----------



## Juli$e (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe schon sehr viel hier durchgelesen. War mir aber trotzdem noch unsicher. Irgendwie trifft nichts auf mich zu und hilft mir nicht komplett weiter.
Ich finds nett, dass du geantwortet hast, aber auf diese Art und Weise hättest es auch sein lassen können...
Ich rege mich im Moment einfach nur über meine eigene Blödheit auf und habe Panik, dass ich das echt zahlen muss. Denn das Geld habe ich einfach nicht als arme Studentin...


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Juli$e schrieb:


> Irgendwie trifft nichts auf mich zu


Sehe nicht die Unterschiede


Juli$e schrieb:


> und hilft mir nicht komplett weiter..



Mehr ist nach deutschem Recht nicht möglich (unerlaubte Rechtsberatung)
Dann  hilft nur der Gang zur einer Verbraucherzentrale oder  zu einem Anwalt


----------



## dvill (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Juli$e schrieb:


> Irgendwie trifft nichts auf mich zu und hilft mir nicht komplett weiter.


Hier gibt es seit ca. 2 Jahren in Bezug auf Kostenfallen nur einen Fall und auch nur eine Lösung des Problems.


----------



## blackpanther239 (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo!

Ich bin auch auf Nachbarschaft24.net reingefallen. :wall:
Ich habe wenige Minuten nach Erhalt der Rechnung sofort Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung per email eingelegt, sowie meinen Account gekündigt. Dabei fiel mir auf, dass ich mich am 10.11.07 angemeldet habe und die Kündigung nun also am 24.11.07 durchgeführt habe. Das ist doch sogar noch innerhalb der 14-tägigen Widerrufs-Frist des Test-Accounts, die in deren AGBs steht !?!? Oder sehe ich das nicht richtig? 
Ich freue mich über jede Antwort und Zuschrift!! :smile:


----------



## Niclas (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



blackpanther239 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf Nachbarschaft24.net reingefallen.


und?  das ist nichts  besonderes, lies   hier und entspann dich, 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
Emailfreundschaften mit dubaianischen Briefkastenfirmen sind ziemlich sinnlos


----------



## blackpanther239 (24 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Niclas schrieb:


> und?  das ist nichts  besonderes, lies   hier und entspann dich,
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> Emailfreundschaften mit dubaianischen Briefkastenfirmen sind ziemlich sinnlos



Ja, das habe ich schon ausführlich studiert. Trotzdem hasse ich solche Acts !! :-?


----------



## edermike (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Leute!

Was soll ich noch viel sagen, ich bin auch reingefallen. Ich habe unter der auch der Rechnung stehenden Mailadresse der Rechnung wiedersprochen und dem Vertrag der zwar unter einen falschen Namen läuft ("michael xxx" mein richtiger Name ist aber Michael yyyy) Wiederrufen.

Per Mail kommt immer die Antwort kurz darauf: 



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> leider kann Ihre Anfrage auf diesem Wege nicht bearbeitet werden. Nutzen Sie bitte unser Kontaktformular im internen Bereich. Diese finden Sie unter dem Punkt "zur Hilfe" im eingeloggten Bereich.
> 
> ...



Ich habe der Rechnung Wiedersprochen oder?
Ich logge mich doch nicht ein HAB ICH DA JA AUCH NOCH NIE!

Was soll ich jetzt machen. Im gegensatz zu vielen anderen hier komme ich auch Öserreich!

Lg Mike


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



blackpanther239 schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich schon ausführlich studiert. Trotzdem hasse ich solche Acts !! :-?


Falls dir  die Informationen, die hier angeboten werden und von zigtausenden 
gelesen werden, noch immer nicht die nötige Gewissheit geben, um was es sich
 hier handelt und  was du tun,  bzw eher nicht tun solltest, geh  schleunigst zu 
einer  Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt und lass dich beraten, da dir  
(hier) nicht weiter geholfen werden  darf. (Rechtsberatungsgesetz)
(die werden dir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit dasselbe sagen, aber dann ist ja "amtlich"...)


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



edermike schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt machen. Im gegensatz zu vielen anderen hier komme ich auch Öserreich!


kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass österreichische  Gesetzgebung so gravierend von deutscher Gesetzgebung abweicht, was den Verbraucherschutz betrifft. Außerdem sind die rechtlichen Beziehungen zur dubaianischen Freibeuterzone garantiert keine anderen als die zu Deutschland, nämlich Null


----------



## Wembley (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass österreichische  Gesetzgebung so gravierend von deutscher Gesetzgebung abweicht, was den Verbraucherschutz betrifft.


Tut sie auch nicht. Nachzulesen hier:
http://www.verbraucherrecht.at/development/typo/test/index.php?id=718


----------



## dvill (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Im übrigen scheint mir die Freibeuterzone in Dubai von Österreich fast ebenso weit entfernt zu sein wie von Deutschland, sowohl geografisch als auch in Bezug auf das Rechtswesen.

Die mögen Inkasso-Stalking versuchen können. Vor der Belästigung mit schwachsinnigen Drohschreiben sind alle gleich.


----------



## dvill (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Die bandenmäßig organisierte SPAM-Jagd unter Ausnutzung eklatanter Gesetzeslücken auf ahnungslose Mailnutzer läuft derzeit auf hohem Niveau und trifft einen großen Empfängerkreis, nicht nur Gewinnspieler.

Mailmüll wie im Anhang schlägt auch auf Mailkonten ein, die garantiert frei sind von freiwilligen Eintragungen bei Neppern, Schlepper und Bauerfänger.

Eine entsprechend hohe Betroffenenrate wird in spätestens 2 Wochen zu erwarten sein.

Besonders wichtig wird sein, dass Betroffene, die unerwartet durch schwachsinnige Rechnungen belästigt werden, zeitnah die Bank informieren, die in Unkenntnis der Umstände gutgläubig die Bankverbindung für den Geldtransfer ins Ausland eingerichtet hat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

web.de, auf deren Portalsseite einst Links zu Gaunerdialern präsentiert wurden, könnte in Form einer Warnmeldung ein wenig entgegen wirken. Man müsste halt höflich anfragen.


----------



## dvill (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Web.de erkennt immerhin den Müll als solchen und sortiert den Dreck entsprechend ein.

Das ist auch nicht so schwierig, weil man Dauerpatienten bereits am Hoster erkennt.

Hinterlistig ist die Verschlüsselung der Opfer-ID durch den Hostnamen mit eindeutiger Kennung. Das liefert auch eine "IP-Adresse", wenn der http-Verkehr sonst über einen Proxy läuft.


----------



## SEP (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Die mögen Inkasso-Stalking versuchen können. (...)


Mir schwant, wir haben hier soeben die Geburt eines neuen Fachbegriffs festzustellen - 
"*Inkasso Stalking*"
_Unter Stalking (deutsch: Nachstellung) wird im deutschen Sprachgebrauch das willentliche und wiederholte (beharrliches) Verfolgen oder Belästigen einer Person verstanden, deren physische oder psychische Unversehrtheit dadurch unmittelbar, mittelbar oder langfristig bedroht und geschädigt werden kann._
Quelle: Wikipedia.
Ergänzt: _Dient dies der Durchsetzung nicht bestehender, aber behaupteter Geldforderungen, wird es Inkasso-Stalking genannt. Noch ist nicht entschieden, ob § 238 StGB hierdurch erfüllt werden kann ..._
Quelle: Eigene Erkenntnisse

:sun:
THX @DVill ...


----------



## sascha (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SEP schrieb:


> Mir schwant, wir haben hier soeben die Geburt eines neuen Fachbegriffs festzustellen -
> "*Inkasso Stalking*"
> _Unter Stalking (deutsch: Nachstellung) wird im deutschen Sprachgebrauch das willentliche und wiederholte (beharrliches) Verfolgen oder Belästigen einer Person verstanden, deren physische oder psychische Unversehrtheit dadurch unmittelbar, mittelbar oder langfristig bedroht und geschädigt werden kann._
> Quelle: Wikipedia.
> ...



Klasse! Was die Herrschaften da betreiben wussten wir seit Jahren. Lediglich der Name dafür hat gefehlt...bis jetzt.


----------



## dvill (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich sehe hier eine Gesetzeslücke.

Wer als Unternehmer Verbraucher mit Inkassodrohungen belästigt, bewusst Ängste erzeugt, mit Zwangsvollstreckungen droht usw, für Forderungen, die er selbst für so unbegründet hält, dass er ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren selbst dann nicht anstrengt, wenn der Verbraucher über Jahre einfach nix macht, handelt aus meiner Sicht wie ein Schutzgelderpresser.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier eine Gesetzeslücke.


"Rechnungslegungsbetrug" -->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=204193#post204193


> (Das Gericht stimmte (der Ansicht) zu,* dass eine Rechnung irreführend sei, wenn sie beim Empfänger den Eindruck erweckt, er oder sie wäre zur Zahlung verpflichtet, selbst wenn dies nicht zutrifft* )
> (Hier: Verbraucherminsterium Dänemark vs. Nordic Media, zitiert nach der Studie des Bundesministeriums für Verbraucherschutz, siehe hier)
> 
> *Ein solches Vorgehen müsste strafbar sein, wenn dem Rechnungssteller die Unberechtigtheit der Forderung bekannt ist - was für nahezu alle Abofallen gegeben ist.* Es kann ja mal jemand einen entsprechenden Gesetzesentwurf vorlegen. Eine solche Petition würde ich sofort unterzeichnen. Die Juristen der Verbraucherzentralen haben sich dazu ja vielleicht schon Gedanken gemacht, oder?


----------



## dvill (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Diese Gesetzeslücke ist umso drängender, wenn man sieht, dass hinter den ausländischen Postfächern eine bandenmäßige Organisation sichtbar wird, an der im Inland Rechtsanwälte mitwirken, die nötigen Zahlungsängste zu bewirken, und die Beute über deutsche Bankkonten direkt ins Ausland transferriert wird.


----------



## KatzenHai (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier eine Gesetzeslücke.


Es könnte auch eine Gesetzanwendungslücke sein ...

Nötigung oder Prozessbetrug kommen eigentlich in Betracht, wenn nachgewiesen werden kann, dass man wider besseren Wissens mit Schädigungsabsicht handelt.
Ohne solchen Nachweis würde aber auch jeder andere (neue) Straftatbestand leer laufen.

Ist das Blöde am Rechtsstaat ...


----------



## dvill (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich meine schon Rechtsstaatlichkeit.

Man könnte Geschäfte im Internet wenigstens wie Haustürgeschäfte betrachten, mit den damit verbundenen Verbraucherrechten.

Man könnte weiter für Geschäftsleute, die Vertragsverhältnisse behaupten, klare Nachweispflichten definieren, die auch vor Gericht verlangt würden. Das eben schon für Inkasso Stalking. Auch das (oft verbundene) Inkassounternehmen muss dann prüfen, ob die Forderungen gerichtsfest begründbar ist.

Man kann weiter regeln, dass Unternehmer, die Verbraucher mit Inkasso Stalking verfolgen lassen, selbst für negative Feststellungen juristisch greifbar sein müssen.

Gut wäre auch, das weitere Versenden von Drohschreiben nach Erklärung des Widerspruchs als Stalking zu betrachten. Für widersprochende Forderungen muss der Fordernde Belege vorlegen oder gerichtliche Hilfe hinzuziehen.

Und so weiter ...


----------



## bernhard (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Abschweifendes abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50065


----------



## blackpanther239 (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Falls dir  die Informationen, die hier angeboten werden und von zigtausenden
> gelesen werden, noch immer nicht die nötige Gewissheit geben, um was es sich
> hier handelt und  was du tun,  bzw eher nicht tun solltest, geh  schleunigst zu
> einer  Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt und lass dich beraten, da dir
> ...



Ich warte jetzt erstmal ab, habe ja alles exakt nach Anweisung durchgeführt. Also habe ich schonmal das Wichtigste erledigt. Werde Euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden halten, was sich entwickelt und wie ich mich verhalte. Aber eins ist sicher: den Müll zahle ich nicht !! :dagegen:


----------



## Engel (25 November 2007)

*Hilfe*

Hallo Leute,

mir ist ebenfalls das passiert wie allen anderen auch...nun hab ich die rechnung bekommen von 54€...nun will ich ein wiederruf einlegen...kann ich das an die schicken?



> Sehr geerte Damen und Herren,
> 
> hiermit lege ich ein Wiederruf ein, denn ich bin nicht bereit, dafür zu zahlen, denn am Anfang stand bei mir nichts von Kostenbeitrag in höhe von 9€. Ich bin auch ebenfalls von einem anderen Inernetanschluss auf Ihre Site gegangen, inder auch nichts von Kostenpflicht stand. Im Internet ist mir aufgefallen, dass vielen genau das selbe passiert ist wie mir und das find ich ein wenig komisch. Daher möchte ich Sie bitten mich sofort zu löschen aus Ihrer Datenbank.
> 
> Mit freundlidchen Grüßen..


.


Kann ich sowas schreiben oder nicht?


----------



## BenTigger (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Engel schrieb:


> Kann ich sowas schreiben oder nicht?


Diese Beantwortung der Frage wäre eine Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall und die darf dir nur ein Rechtsanwalt deines Vertrauens geben oder die Verbraucherzentrale. Daher wird dir diese Frage, so wie du sie hier stellst, nur mit folgendem beantwortet werden dürfen.:

Bitte lese die Tips der anderen und bilde dir daraufhin deine eigene Ansicht darüber. Solltest du zu keinem Ergebniss kommen wende den ersten Satz dieses Postings an.

Sorry, aber mehr dürfen wir nicht von uns geben.


----------



## dvill (25 November 2007)

*AW: Hilfe*



Engel schrieb:


> Kann ich sowas schreiben oder nicht?


Rechtsberaten können und dürfen wir nicht.

Nach unseren Erfahrungen mit 2 Jahren Kostenfallen ist aber von selbst formulierten Antworten dringend abzuraten.


----------



## Valerius (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

habe heute auch die Rechnung von Nachbarschaft24.net bekommen, gleich danach im Internet einen Musterbrief für den Widerspruch gegen Anmeldung bei getarnten Preisangaben gefunden und abgeschickt. Ich hoffe nur das die Ar....cher:wall: mich nicht mehr belästigen werden:sun:

Hier ist der Musterbrief:

_[Empfehlungstext unbekannter Qualität entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## blackpanther239 (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Habe jetzt das gesamte Forum durchgelesen. Kann es sein, dass viele der Reingefallenen noch innerhalb der 14 Tage wiederrufen haben, und nur wenige eine Rechnung erhalten haben und es dann gemerkt haben? 
Vielleicht bin ich doof, aber ich finde dass das z.T. nicht klar herauskommt. 
Wie stehen denn eigentlich die Chancen, wenn man die Rechnung erhalten hat und dann gekündigt und widersprochen hat??? (ich betone: noch innerhalb der 14 Tage)
:schluchz:


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Valerius schrieb:


> ...im Internet einen Musterbrief für den Widerspruch gegen Anmeldung bei getarnten Preisangaben gefunden...


...was Dir nicht das Recht gibt, diesen Text von
http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/artikel/96119
hier ohne Quellenangabe zu zitieren...


----------



## Engel (25 November 2007)

Kann man nun diese musterlösung nehmen oder nicht?also wenn man den ein wenig umschreibt meine ich...


----------



## dvill (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



blackpanther239 schrieb:


> ..., aber ich finde dass das z.T. nicht klar herauskommt.


Was ist unklar?


----------



## Valerius (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...was Dir nicht das Recht gibt, diesen Text von
> http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/artikel/96119
> hier ohne Quellenangabe zu zitieren...




Hallo, die Quelle ist von hier, also das heisst das es frei verfügbar ist wenn es überall im Netz zu finden ist. Oder? Warum postet ihr das nicht gleich am Anfang des Threads? Ich meine diesen Musterbrief. Das wäre doch noch bessere Hilfe für Unwissenden wie mich.


----------



## Engel (25 November 2007)

dürfte ich denn mit meinem brief,den ich verfasst habe, denn schreiben das es anderen auch so geht wie mir und denen das nicht aufgefallen ist?


----------



## blackpanther239 (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Was ist unklar?




Ja eben, ob Ihr die Abzocke gemerkt habt als ihr noch in der Testphase wart oder eben erst danach (also z.B. als die Rechnung kam)?


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Engel schrieb:


> dürfte ich denn mit meinem brief,den ich verfasst habe, denn schreiben das es anderen auch so geht wie mir und denen das nicht aufgefallen ist?


weniger ist mehr*. Mir gefällt der c't-Brief soweit ganz gut.

*: wäre ich mir sicher, mit X keinen Vertrag geschlossen zu haben, dann hätte ich dafür Gründe - die würde ich aber in einem Schreiben an X  nicht angeben, wenn ich davon ausgehen müsste, dass ich diese Argumente noch benötigen könnte


----------



## BenTigger (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Valerius schrieb:


> Hallo, die Quelle ist von hier, also das heisst das es frei verfügbar ist wenn es überall im Netz zu finden ist. Oder? Warum postet ihr das nicht gleich am Anfang des Threads? Ich meine diesen Musterbrief. Das wäre doch noch bessere Hilfe für Unwissenden wie mich.



1. Nur weil es irgendwo im Netz abzurufen ist, heisst es nicht, das man es überall verwenden darf. Es gibt z.B. Bilder im Internet, die jeder sehen und abspeichern darf. Aber wer das Bild dann auf seiner eigenen Homepage verwendet, hat ein Verfahren wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung am Kragen, wenn der Eigentümer dies bemerkt. Da sind schon einige Tausend Euro von Gerichten als Entschädigung/Strafe dem Eigentümer zugesprochen worden.

2. Wenn du aber die schriftliche Genehmigung von Heise vorlegen kannst, dass du das Musterschreiben überall weiter verteilen darfst, erlauben wir dir auch, dieses hier reinzustellen.

Ansonsten bleibt dir nur der Hinweis mit dem link zur Originalseite.


----------



## Bunny (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich bin jetzt sowas von verunsichert.

Ich habe fristgemäß bei den Oppen da gekündigt. Natürlich keine Bestätigung bekommen. Nun hab ich eine Rechnung bekommen.

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, muss man diese Rechnung widerrufen, damit man auch der richtigen Seite ist. Wie schreibt man denn nun eine Widerruf gegen eine Rechnung, wenn man vorher eigentlich fristgemäß gekündigt hat. Ich finde immer nur Musterbriefe für nen Widerruf, wenn man entweder minderjährig ist oder es nicht mit dem PReis mitbekommen hat. Aber keinen Musterbrief, wenn man eigentlich fristgemäß gekündigt hat.

Bitte helft mir , weiß nicht was ich machen soll. Wie muss ein Widerruf in so einem Falle aussehn?


----------



## Reinhard (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Bleib ganz ruhig und les' dir bitte nachfolgendes gut durch.
Und: Lass dir Zeit, lies lieber zweimal:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## blackpanther239 (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Das Verhalten von den "Oppen" ist meiner Meinung nach nicht nur rechtswidrig, sondern auch sittenwidrig! Das könnte jeder Richter auf den ersten Blick erkennen! Ich denke, dass man bei solch einem Geschäftsgebahren durchaus schon von Betrug gemäß STGB sprechen kann. :gruebel:


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Und wo willst du die vor den Richter zerren? Aus Dubai entführen oder dort mit 
Schnellbooten anlanden?


----------



## -neo- (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Habe jetzt wieder eine Einladung bekommen und einen Screenshot beim ersten öffnen der Seite gemacht.
Wie schon mal festgestellt, ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt der Preis NICHT fett gedruckt!
Ich denke, dass dies nochmal einige Leute beruhigen kann und zeigt, dass sie auf der sicheren Seite sind.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Aus Dubai entführen oder dort mit Schnellbooten anlanden?


Im Vergleich zur fehlenden Einstufung als Betrug halte ich das zugriffsproblem für das geringere Problem 
_Man_ würde die schon finden.


----------



## Reinhard (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Es gibt bei mir in Franken einen schönen Spruch über einen (mittelalterlichen) Raubritter: _"Die Nürnberger hängen keinen, sie hätten ihn den zuvor!"_


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

[offtopic] Den weisen Sprung kennen hier auch die Schwaben und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass neulich erst _sogar_ ein alter Hase aus der Rhein-Ruhr-Gegend den Spruch benützt hat. [/offtopic]
PS: Ich krieg bei dem Spruch immer Hunger auf Dominosteine - aber das ist jetzt ein echter Insiderjoke


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Es gibt bei mir in Franken ....


Habe mir neulich eine Führung durch den Folterkeller in Nürnberg angetan und kann bei dem Thema getrost behaupten, dass ich den heutigen Halunken das Mittelalter auf den Hals wünsche, im Erfolgsfall gäbe es ab sofort keine Abzocke dieser Art mehr. Schade, dass in unserer verweichlichten Gesellschaft es keine Grundfeste mehr gibt.


----------



## dvill (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Der Hinweis auf das Mittelalter ist so falsch nicht.

Der Vergleich mit der Wegelagerei drängt sich auf. Die Folterwerkzeuge des Inkasso Stalkings sind z.B. auch die Androhung des an den Pranger Stellens in öffentlichen Schuldnerverzeichnissen und die Androhung von abendlichen Hausbesuchen. Das können die anderen Schutzgelderpresser kaum besser.


----------



## blackpanther239 (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich es anders erwartet hätte, aber folgendes zum Stand der Dinge bei mir: nachdem ich emails mit Widerspruch-Inhalt an sämtliche vorhandenen email-Adressen von Nachbarschaft24 gesendet habe und ein Teil davon tatsächlich angekommen zu sein scheint (es kam zumindest zum Teil keine Meldung zurück, dass die email nicht bearbeitet werden kann) hat sich seitens Nachbarschaft 24 nun nichts mehr geregt. Auch eine Reaktion auf die fristgerechte Kündigung meines Abos bleibt aus. Da frage ich mich? Ist das 
1.) Hinhaltetaktik?
2.) Verunsicherungstaktik?
3.) Faulheit?
4.) oder werden die emails einfach nicht gelesen? 
Jedenfalls bin ich nun äußerst gespannt was als nächstes passiert. :-?


----------



## Niclas (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



blackpanther239 schrieb:


> 4.) oder werden die emails einfach nicht gelesen?


Emailbeantwortungsscripts  lesen in den seltensten Fällen...


----------



## Tony1978 (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe heute auch eine Rechnung von Nachbarschaft24.n*t
bekommen.

Habe mir teile dieses  langen Threas durchgelesen und einen
Wiederspruch zu der Rechnung geschrieben.

Die wohl auch ankam (jedenfalls bekam ich keine Mail zurück das die
Mail nicht zustellbar war)

Jetzt gehe ich aber auf die Seite und sehe gleich auf der 1. Seite der
Homepage. 14 Tage kostenlos danach 9 euro im Monat bei 2 Jahre Vertragslaufzeit!

Steht das erst seit kurzem da oder habe ich das überlesen?
Ist das überhaupt rechtswiedrig? Ich meine so wie das jetzt
aussieht kommt das für mich klar rüber (als wenn ich das selber verbockt habe) ?????


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Tony1978 schrieb:


> (als wenn ich das selber verbockt habe) ?????


...und hast du? Nicht wenige erfahren von ihrer Anmeldung erst mit der Rechnung und waren zuvor nie auf der entsprechenden Seite, für die sie was bezahlen sollen. Wer nie auf einer Seite war und dort nicht wissentlich Daten zu einem Vertragsschluss angegeben hat, ist nicht in einer Zahlungsverpflichtung - egal, wie die Seite aussah, aussieht, aussehen wird.


----------



## Tony1978 (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@Reducal

Ne eigentlich nicht. Ich bin über eine Email zu diesem Dienst gekommen.
So nach dem Motto" "Peron xy" will dich kennenlernen.

Nur habe ich diese Email nicht mehr um das wirklich nachweisen zu können :wall:

Was tut der eigentlich der Verbrauchschutz gegen solche Seiten?
Kann man diese dort nicht melden?


----------



## Niclas (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Tony1978 schrieb:


> Habe mir teile dieses  langen Threas durchgelesen


ofensichtlich nicht die richtigen 


Tony1978 schrieb:


> Steht das erst seit kurzem da oder habe ich das überlesen?


Diese Seiten pflegen sich wie Chamäleons zu verhalten.  Sie passen sich den Umgebungsbedingungen an.
Man sollte sie daher auch nur so ernst nehmen wie ein Chamäleon. Exotisches Getier...

PS: wichtiger als dieser Thread selber ist der hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Tony1978 (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@Niclas
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


Den habe ich bereits gelesen und befolgt. Nur hat mich halt diese
Sache stutzig gemacht das die Kosten deutlich auf der Homepage
zu lesen sind (und nicht wie oft erwähnt NUR versteckt in den AGBs)


----------



## Captain Picard (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Tony1978 schrieb:


> . Nur hat mich halt diese
> Sache stutzig gemacht das die Kosten deutlich auf der Homepage
> zu lesen sind (und nicht wie oft erwähnt NUR versteckt in den AGBs)


Du liest  einfach nicht richtig. Mehrfach wird darüber diskutiert, dass sich diese Seiten 
je nach Link anders verhalten und aussehen. 
U.A ist bekannt, dass die Links aus Spammails ( was du da als Email bekommen 
hast, ist übelster Spam) die Kostenangabe bewußt ausblenden. 
Die ist aber  nicht dein Problem. Seriöse Seiten verhalten sich nicht so 
und für seriöse Seiten wird auch nicht gespammt. Solltest du dir für die Zukunft merken

Nicht ist flüchtiger und variabler als Seiten im  WWW.


----------



## flx18 (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Heiliger Bim Bam :S

Die antworten werden nicht wirklich im Thread gegeben nur informationen...

Mich interessiert nun mal wirklich ob ich noch eine Email über das "Kontaktformular" schreiben soll wofür ich mich nach meiner Widerspruchsmail einloggen muss was bedeutet das ich nach meinen Widerspuch das Angebot (durchs einloggen) nutze....


Folgends mir, werden Mails die man übers KOntaktformular schreibt auch an die selben Adressen verschickt, also lügt Nachbarschaft24 doch wenn es ums "bla zu viel zu lesen, bitte kontaktformular nutzen"...?!?

Bitte eine korrekte antwort, danach hat sichs nämlich dann gegessen mit dem mist!

lg felix


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



flx18 schrieb:


> Die antworten werden nicht wirklich im Thread gegeben nur informationen...


Bevor du hier weiter rummeuterst,  beschwer dich bei deinem  Bundestagsabgeordneten, warum das Rechtsberatungsgesetz nicht abgeschafft wurde.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Antworten der Form "tu ties, tu das"  sind verboten. (in Deutschland)  Wenn andere Foren 
das tun oder erlauben, befindet   sich ständig das Damoklesschwert  extrem teurer 
Abmahnungen über ihnen. 

Wenn dir  die Antworten  nicht genügen, geh zu einer Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt, die dürfen das.


----------



## flx18 (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Noch einmal, wenn ich mich fuers kontaktformular einlogge, geht der Rechtswiderruf flöten oder nicht?


Das ist eine Frage und nicht etwas was ich tun soll, falls du das nicht verstehst, trotzallem, besten dank :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



flx18 schrieb:


> Noch einmal, wenn ich mich fuers kontaktformular einlogge, geht der Rechtswiderruf flöten oder nicht?


Genau  das wäre  eine  unerlaubte Rechtsberatung, weil die Frage von dir gestellt und an dich persönlich beantwortet würde.
Ob du deswegen mit dem Kopf  gegen die Wand donnerst, hilft dir dabei auch nicht weiter, gibt nur Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Der Jurist (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ flx18

Wenn Du die Erfahrungsberichte der anderen Nutzer lesen würdest, würdest Du die Antwort finden.
Erfahrungsberichte sind keine Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall, sondern eben Berichte über eigene Erfahrungen.


----------



## nicole-1982 (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ich habe ruhe seit dem 19.11.07 sagen wir mal bis jetzt:scherzkeks::scherzkeks:


----------



## Sahnehaeubchen8 (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo zusammen und danke, das man (Frau auch :roll  hier Hilfe finden kann!

Ich habe noch am Tag (22.11.) meiner dusseligen Anmeldung :wall: gleich an 3 verschiedene E-Mail Adresse meinen Widerspruch geschickt.
Heute nun habe ich von den [] eine Antwort bekommen.




> ***
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis, dass wir aufgrund der Vielzahl der
> ...


Nun, ich werde mich nicht einloggen , damit sie mir daraus nicht auch noch einen Strick drehen können.
In den AGBs steht, das ich auch per E-Mail wiederrufen kann, wenn die Herrschaften das nicht geregelt bekommen, ist nicht mein Problem.
Ich denke, das mein Handeln so richtig ist, das denke ich auf jeden Fall aus all diesen Beiträgen heraus gelesen zu haben.
Sollte ich da auf dem Holzweg sein, lasst mich bitte nicht dumm sterben und sagt es mir. 
Ich bin durch diese Seite zwar ziemlich beruhigt, das die [] mir nicht an die Karre p...... können, doch lasse ich mich gern eines Besseren belehren.

LG Sabine:scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Sahnehaeubchen8 schrieb:


> Sollte ich da auf dem Holzweg sein, lasst mich bitte nicht dumm sterben und sagt es mir.


Du bist nicht dumm und brauchst auch kein Angst zu haben, dumm zu sterben 
Lehn dich in aller Ruhe zurück. Nicht auszuschließen ist, dass weitere Inkassodrohmails 
auftauchen. Das ist nun mal bei automatischen Mailbeantwortungssystemen so, 
dass die nie ganz sauber arbeiten


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Sahnehaeubchen8 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das mein Handeln so richtig ist....


...das denke ich auch. So ganz nebenbei ist nämlich nun durch die Antwortmail der Eingang deines Widerrufs bestätigt worden. Was die nun damit machen, ist deren Problem.


----------



## Wembley (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis, dass wir aufgrund der Vielzahl der
> Anmeldungen die E-Mailbearbeitung ausschließlich über unser Kontaktformular
> durchführen können.


Übers Mailprogramm können die wegen der "Vielzahl von Anmeldungen" nicht mehr kommunizieren, dafür nur übers Kontaktformular? :rotfl: 
Wenn denen die Anmeldungen zuviel werden, ist das
a) deren Kaffee und nicht der der Kunden
b) höchstens was zum Lachen, denn, wenn die mit dem Beantworten überfordert sind, ist es egal, ob via Mailprogramm oder Kontaktformular.

Na und wer glaubt, keinen Vertrag mit denen zu haben, hat meiner Meinung nach im Mitgliederbereich nichts verloren. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Sahnehaeubchen8 (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Zitat von Captain Picard


* Du bist nicht dumm und brauchst auch kein Angst zu haben, dumm zu sterben 
Lehn dich in aller Ruhe zurück. Nicht auszuschließen ist, dass weitere Inkassodrohmails 
auftauchen. Das ist nun mal bei automatischen Mailbeantwortungssystemen so, 
dass die nie ganz sauber arbeiten *


Danke Captain Picard, da bin ich aber mächtig zufrieden. 1000 Danke.

Und das, wo ich doch blond bin :scherzkeks:



Zitat von Reducal: Auch dir 1000 Dank, so habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen. Aber logisch, die Mail werde ich mir auch guuuuut aufheben.


LG: Sabine :devil2:


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hier werden sie eben geholfen


----------



## Sahnehaeubchen8 (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...das denke ich auch. So ganz nebenbei ist nämlich nun durch die Antwortmail der Eingang deines Widerrufs bestätigt worden. Was die nun damit machen, ist deren Problem.




Das ist natürlich dein Zitat Reducal...............:roll:, bin eben doch blond.:-p


----------



## doowie (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Oh man,
ich öchte jetzt nicht komisch klingen, aber ich bin noch minderjährig und habe mich da angemeldet.
meinen eltern möchte ich darüber nichts erzählen!
Habe dort eine mail geschrieben dass ich einen widerruf gesendet habe,...

Haben aber keine bekommen! und jetzt möchte ich das nicht bezahlen!und meine eltern sollen es nicht wissen, da sie mich umbringen, sie verstehen sowas nicht!
Ich hoffe nicht dass schon so eine Frage kam!wenn ja bitte ich um entschuldigung!
aber ich habe fast alels gelesen was es darüber ( in diesem forum ) gibt...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
die doowiee


----------



## drealein (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo bin neu hier,

auch ich bin reingefallen. Habe, nach Erhalt der Rechnung, direkt, mit folgenden Worten wiedersprochen .


> " Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> >
> > ich habe mich weder kostenpflichtig bei Ihnen angemeldet noch bin ich an einer Mitgliedschaft interessiert.
> >
> ...


 
 Heute bekamm ich dann diese Mail: 



> "wir bedauern, dass Sie nicht länger Mitglied bei uns sein möchten. Jedoch
> respektieren wir Ihre Entscheidung. Ihre 14-tägige Widerrufsfrist ist jedoch
> abgelaufen.
> 
> ...


Soll ich nun noch mal schriftlich kündigen oder gar nicht reagieren??
Wenn ich das aber richtig verstehe was die da schreiben wollen die trotzdem die 54 €

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemnd helfen.

Danke


----------



## KatzenHai (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



doowie schrieb:


> und jetzt möchte ich das nicht bezahlen!und meine eltern sollen es nicht wissen, da sie mich umbringen, sie verstehen sowas nicht!


Würde ich zunächst mal Pech nennen. Wenn man sich in unbekannten Gefilden tummelt, darf man sich nicht beschweren, wenn es mal kniffliger wird.
Wobei die meisten Erziehungsberechtigten es gar  nicht so schlimm finden, wenn man Erfahrungen macht ...



drealein schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es kann mir jemnd helfen.


Klar doch, lies alle 824 Postings vor deinem, und dir wurde geholfen.

Versprochen!


----------



## BenTigger (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



drealein schrieb:


> Hallo bin neu hier,
> Ich hoffe es kann mir jemnd helfen.
> Danke



Tja, es können dir viele helfen.

Mach es wie bereits ein paar Nachrichten vor deiner bereits vorgeschlagen wurde:



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Erfahrungsberichte der anderen Nutzer lesen würdest, würdest Du die Antworten finden.


----------



## dvill (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Wenn man sich in unbekannten Gefilden tummelt, darf man sich nicht beschweren, wenn es mal kniffliger wird.


Gilt das auch für Rechtsanwälte?

Einigen ist wohl nichts peinlich.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für Rechtsanwälte?
> 
> Einigen ist wohl nichts peinlich.


na ja, für Freunde  ist man schon mal nicht so pingelig


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> na ja, für Freunde  ist man schon mal nicht so pingelig


Wie schön wars doch in der "guten alten Zeit", als man bestimmten Foren noch ein geringes Honorar für die Löschung von mißliebigen Postings anbot....


----------



## pyramedia (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Beiträge gelesen und möglicherweise hat's schon irgendwer rausgefunden.

Wenn man ein Fax an die im Impressum auf nachbarschaft24.net angegebene Nummer sendet, wird dieses umgeleitet auf eine Nummer in Hamburg:
040-38017882

Kann jemand rauskriegen, wem die gehört?

Grüße,
Tim


----------



## pyramedia (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Mmpf, ist wohl eine Nummer von fax.de:
ht*p://w*w.fax.de/de/anmelden.html


----------



## BlackJoker18 (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi Leute ich habe mal eine Frage. Also ich wollt mich da auch ersmal anmelden und habe die agbs akzeptiert so. Dann kam eine Email von Nachbarschaft24 das ich meine Anmeldung bestätigen soll ich weiß jetzt nich ob ich mit denen einen Vertrag habe oder nicht. Ich hab schon 4 Kündigungsmals geschrieben und bis jetzt keine richtige Antwort darauf bekommen wie gesagt ich hab die Anmeldung nich bestätigt und nich meine Adresse angegeben. Allerdings stand in der Email Herzlich wilkommen neues Mitglied ich bin jetzt völlig durcheinander was soll ich tun?


----------



## BlackJoker18 (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

sorry ich meinte das eine mail kam um mein profil zu erstellen das hab ich aber nicht gemacht


----------



## sascha (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



BlackJoker18 schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich habe mal eine Frage. Also ich wollt mich da auch ersmal anmelden und habe die agbs akzeptiert so. Dann kam eine Email von Nachbarschaft24 das ich meine Anmeldung bestätigen soll ich weiß jetzt nich ob ich mit denen einen Vertrag habe oder nicht. Ich hab schon 4 Kündigungsmals geschrieben und bis jetzt keine richtige Antwort darauf bekommen wie gesagt ich hab die Anmeldung nich bestätigt und nich meine Adresse angegeben. Allerdings stand in der Email Herzlich wilkommen neues Mitglied ich bin jetzt völlig durcheinander was soll ich tun?



Du hast dich, wie du selbst schreibst, angemeldet und du hast die AGB akzeptiert. Und wo ist jetzt dein Problem?


----------



## BlackJoker18 (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ja das problem ist ich will den vertrag wiederufen aber ich kriege keine Antwort auf meine Mails


----------



## KatzenHai (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ein Widerruf muss auch nur ankommen, nicht beantwortet werden. Das nennt man "einseitige empfangsbedürftige Willenserklärung".

Hast du denn einen Beleg für's Ankommen des Widerrufs?


----------



## BlackJoker18 (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Hast du denn einen Beleg für's Ankommen des Widerrufs?



Ich habe die Emails noch die ich verschickt hab ja also angekommen sollten die auf jeden fall sein.


----------



## dvill (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> 3. Die Ankündigung, der Schuldner erhalte Besuch eines „schwarzen Mannes” in seinem Privatbereich, wenn eine Forderung nicht beglichen werde, stellt eine Bedrohung gem. §241 StGB dar.


Quelle: Augsblog

Ähnliche Geschichten tauchen bei der Drohschreiben zur Eintreibung fragwürdiger Forderungen aus Kostenfallen durchaus auf.

Die Variante von verbundenen Inkassobütteln oder kooperierenden Rechtsanwälten bei der Hatz auf rechtsunsichere Verbraucher kommt in dieser ekelerregenden Dreistigkeit erst bei Kostenfallenstellern auf. Insofern wird durch bekannte Urteile die Bedrohungs- und Angstkomponente dieser Inkassovariante nicht erfasst. Hier muss die Rechtspflege sich an aktuelle Auswüchse anpassen.


----------



## Rosa82 (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



drealein schrieb:


> Hallo bin neu hier,
> 
> auch ich bin reingefallen. Habe, nach Erhalt der Rechnung, direkt, mit folgenden Worten wiedersprochen .
> 
> ...



Selbige Mail bekam auch ich eben. 
Meine Frage was nun ? 
Einfach nichts tun und abwarten wann die ersten Mahnungen eintrudeln ? Oder die "Netten" erneut kontaktieren ? 

Liebe Grüße 
Rosa


----------



## snoopy (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf die nachbarschaft24.net Seite reingefallen, hab mich bei euch und in anderen Foren eingelesen, was zu tun ist. Hab an alle e-mail Adressen die ich von nachbarschaft24.net gefunden hab eine Widerrufserklärung gesendet. Habe bei einer E-Mail Adresse die E-Mail zurück bekommen, bei drei weiteren bekahm ich die Antwort, dass meine Anfrage nicht beantwortet werden kann. 

Nun meine Frage, muss ich noch weitere Schritte tätigen?, was soll ich tun wenn Rechnungen kommen(außer sie nicht zu zahlen)?, Ist es für mich von Vorteil, das s ich am Tag an dem ich den angeblichen Vertrag abgeschlossen hab noch nicht volljährig war? Bitte um Hilfe.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## sascha (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



snoopy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch auf die nachbarschaft24.net Seite reingefallen, hab mich bei euch und in anderen Foren eingelesen, was zu tun ist. Hab an alle e-mail Adressen die ich von nachbarschaft24.net gefunden hab eine Widerrufserklärung gesendet. Habe bei einer E-Mail Adresse die E-Mail zurück bekommen, bei drei weiteren bekahm ich die Antwort, dass meine Anfrage nicht beantwortet werden kann.
> 
> ...



Wenn du dich schon "eingelesen" hast solltest du wissen, dass *jede einzelne* deiner Fragen bei uns bereits in aller Ausführlichkeit beantwortet wurde. Die meisten hundertfach. Was soll das also?


----------



## snoopy (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich hab mich eingelesen ja, aber noch keine konkrete antwort auf meine Fragen gefunden, deswegen hab ich erneut geschrieben, es tut mir leid wenn diese Fragen schon beantwortet wurden und ich diese übersehen haben, aber eine kurze präzise antwort würde mir sehr halfen danke


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

[please use _irony & sarcasm detection module v1.1_]


snoopy schrieb:


> Ich hab mich eingelesen ja, aber noch keine konkrete antwort auf meine Fragen gefunden


Dann musst Du mit den Konsequenzen Deiner offenbar mangelnden Fähigkeit, das Wesentliche zu finden, zurecht kommen. Bis zur Volljährigkeit schützte Dich das Alter. Das war jetzt quasi wie eine Antwort. 
Heute hast Du noch einmal Glück: 


snoopy schrieb:


> Ist es für mich von Vorteil, dass ich am Tag an dem ich den angeblichen Vertrag abgeschlossen hab noch nicht volljährig war?


Eine Extrachance, extra für Dich.


----------



## Naiv13 (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe jezz diese mail von Nachbarschaft24 bekommen

(und nun weis ich nich ob ich denen einen brief schreiben sollte oder nicht.
bitte dringend um hilfe )

--------
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, wir bedauern, dass Sie nicht länger Mitglied bei uns sein möchten. Jedochrespektieren wir Ihre Entscheidung. Ihre 14-tägige Widerrufsfrist ist jedochabgelaufen. Wir benötigen Ihre Kündigung per Post. Sobald wir diese erhalten, können wirdie 24-monatige Vertragslaufzeit beenden. Sollten Sie sich dennoch wieder um entscheiden, teilen Sie uns dies bitte mit.   Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ihr Supportteam Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europe:Servicecenter/netsolutionVia Vorame 986612 AsconaSwitzerland Netsolution FZE Twin Towers Rm 217 Baniyas Road , Dubai - United Arab EmiratesP.O. Box: 4404 Faxnummer: +423 662 901 808E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## biene-maja (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hey....leider war ich auch so dumm aber zu dumm

habe auf diese mail reagiert und mich registriert und auch "diesen freund " gesucht...fand das ziemlich uninteressant, habe mir nix dabei gedacht  und nicht mehr auf die mails reagiert...und gelöscht...nun kam dann "die rechnung"...
ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll....habe die mails von denen nicht mehr..die sind alle gelöscht weil ich mir ja nix dabei gedacht habe...
ich weiß nicht..die haben ja alles von mir...habe einfach angst und bisher noch ne damit erfahrungen gemacht....
ist es einfacher das geld einfach zu überweisen?

bitte helft mir...


----------



## dvill (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ne Überweisung nach Dubai? Mit einer Kamelkarawane?


----------



## biene-maja (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ich weiß es nicht..ich bin einfach gerade total verzeweifelt und hilflos...


----------



## dvill (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Dubai ist weit weg. Da muss man nicht verzweifeln.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



biene-maja schrieb:


> ich weiß es nicht..ich bin einfach gerade total verzeweifelt und hilflos...


warum? Zu mehr als dümmlichen Drohmails ist es   bei den virtuellen 
Scheichs aus dem Dubaier Büroturm nicht gekommen. Jede gute Mailsoftware 
sollte einen Spamfilter haben, der solchen Müll ausfiltert.


----------



## biene-maja (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

genau da sind die restlichen mails nach der anmeldung gelandet, deshalb habe ich sie nicht gesehn....
habe meinen account löschen lassen, aber was kann ich nun tun? soll ich gar nichts tun? denn in ca einer woche wird die mahnung kommen...


----------



## dvill (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



biene-maja schrieb:


> denn in ca einer woche wird die mahnung kommen...


Was heißt hier "die Mahnung"?


----------



## biene-maja (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

heute kam diese rechnung....
und wen man nicht bezahlt wird eine mahnung rausgehn,...
dummerweise hab ich diese email ausversehen gelöscht...(waren 54 €)...
ich weiß einfach nicht was jetzt noch alles auf mich zu kommt und wie ich da nun reagieren soll..


----------



## Pepto (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "die Mahnung"?



Ich habe die Rechnung am  9.11.2007 bekommen und sollte binnen 7 Tagen zahlen. Ich habe gar nichts getan. Ich warte mit Spannung auf die erste Mahnung! Mal sehen was die so schreiben. Also immer schön cool bleiben und die  [........] auf Granit beissen lassen!!!

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Alexandra (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Bei mir sind jetzt fast 2 Wochen vergangen,nach der Rechung. ICh hab auch nur diese Standart Mail bekommen mit dem Kontaktformular.. :sun:Hab nicht reagiert. mal sehen wann die 1. Mahnung kommt wenn sie überhaupt kommt. ICH bin auch so froh das ich diese Seite gefunden habe hier.
ICh kann so ganz anders an die Sache rangehen. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, warte ich mittlerweile auch schon gespannt auf Nachrichten :-D 
Liebe Grüße !


----------



## Alexandra (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Pepto schrieb:


> Ich habe die Rechnung am  9.11.2007 bekommen und sollte binnen 7 Tagen zahlen. Ich habe gar nichts getan. Ich warte mit Spannung auf die erste Mahnung! Mal sehen was die so schreiben. Also immer schön cool bleiben und die  Raubritterbande auf Granit beissen lassen!!!


 Also meine 7 Tage waren am Freitag vorbei 23.11. au weia :-D


----------



## Pepto (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, warte ich mittlerweile auch schon gespannt auf Nachrichten  

Du auch??:-p Ich dachte ich der einzige, habe mich gar nicht getraut das zu schreiben!!


----------



## sascha (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Pepto schrieb:


> Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, warte ich mittlerweile auch schon gespannt auf Nachrichten
> 
> Du auch??:-p Ich dachte ich der einzige, habe mich gar nicht getraut das zu schreiben!!



Du wirst enttäuscht werden. Ich kann dir sagen was kommen wird an Nachrichten:

Rechnung
Mahnung
Mahnung
Mahnung
Mahnung 
Mahnung

Schweigen im Walde...


----------



## JStrummer (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Deren Antwort auf meinem hilfsweisen Widerruf auf die Rechnung:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich, dass nach dem 14-tägigen Testzugang ein 24-monatiger Vertrag  zustande kommt, sofern Sie nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.
> 
> ...



Jetzt macht mir folgender Satz etwas Angst:



> Zudem wurden Ihnen unsere AGB nochmals mit Ihrer Begrüßungs- E-Mail zugesandt.



Die Begrüßungsemail habe ich natürlich NICHT mehr auf meinem PC :wall::wall:
Wäre eine Antwort sinnvoll oder soll ich einfach abwarten und mich nicht melden?


----------



## JStrummer (27 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Die obige Mail kam übrigens 14 Tage NACH meinem hilfsweisen Widerruf.


----------



## Wembley (28 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



			
				JStrummer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt macht mir folgender Satz etwas Angst:
> 
> 
> > Zudem wurden Ihnen unsere AGB nochmals mit Ihrer Begrüßungs- E-Mail zugesandt.


Warum eigentlich? Glaubst du denn wirklich, dass allein durch das Zusenden eines Mailanhangs im PDF-Format (ich nehme mal an, dass es sich um so etwas handelt), schon ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag entsteht?
Wenn dem so wäre, dürfte man sich wirklich nicht mehr ins Internet trauen.


----------



## biene-maja (28 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

da bin ich froh, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, wo es auch bis zu einer rechnung kam....
bn so froh, dass ich dieses forum gefunden habe...
die rechnung machte mri angst, dann hab ich gegoggelt....
ich danke euch....jetzt gehst mir besser...gestern war ich ziemlich aufgelöst und jetzt gehst wieder....
dann bin ich mal gespannt was die mir nun noch schreiben...aber andere müssten ja eher dran sein das hilft mir schon....
also erst mal abwarten....
werde aber absofort alle mails von denen aufheben...


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



JStrummer schrieb:


> Jetzt macht mir folgender Satz etwas Angst


Vor wem? Hast du Angst, eines Tages steht Scheich Fausti el Arab el Mohammed el Hadschi Halef Omar aus Dubai vor deiner Tür?


----------



## Dronas (28 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie die Mahnungen von denen aussehen... hier wirds irgendwie immer schöner diesem Thema zu folgen...

Wäre ja fieß von denen, wenn die in eine Mahnung dann sowas reinschreiben, wie "Die zusätzliche Gebühr für diese Mahnung beträgt 10€". Dann bei der nächsten halt ein höherer Betrag,... beim Inkasso dann halt gleich etliche 100€
Ich glaube, dass da viele dann doch die Nerven verlieren, ich allerdings nicht, dafür habe ich mit euch schon zuviel gelernt. Mir macht es einfach nur noch Spaß. Vielleicht hätte ich ja doch lieber Jura studieren sollen...


----------



## sascha (28 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Ich glaube, dass da viele dann doch die Nerven verlieren



Wer so dumm ist, dem ist auch nicht zu helfen...


----------



## SeePat (28 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Naja...bin vor ca. 7 Tagen ebenfalls drauf reingefallen, da in der betreffzeile auch noch der Name Anja drin stand, und meine Nachbarin tatsächlich Anja heißt :wall:

Kündigung habe ich bereits per mail an diesen Verein geschickt, und gleichzeitig über meinen Anwalt Strafanzeige gegen die besagte Firma gestellt. Grund:

Bei der Anmeldung habe ich die kompletten AGB's durchgelesen, und es gab nicht einen punkt der beinhaltet hat, das es Kostenpflichtig ist. (Anwalt bestätigte dies, anhand der von mir erstellten Screenshots der AGB's :-D)

Dieser Punkt mit Kostenpflichtig wurde erst in den AGB's die ich per Email nach meiner anmeldung bekommen habe aufgeführt.

Somit handelt es sich mal wieder um vorsätzlichen Betrug.


----------



## webwatcher (28 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SeePat schrieb:


> , und gleichzeitig über meinen Anwalt Strafanzeige gegen die besagte Firma gestellt. :


An welche Adresse ?


SeePat schrieb:


> Somit handelt es sich mal wieder um vorsätzlichen Betrug.


Betrug ist immer vorsätzlich.


----------



## Insider (28 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SeePat schrieb:


> ....über meinen Anwalt Strafanzeige gegen die besagte Firma gestellt.


Das sind mir die liebsten, da legen dann die StAe besonderen Ermittlungseifer an den Tag. :wall:


----------



## dvill (28 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Glaubst du denn wirklich, dass allein durch das Zusenden eines Mailanhangs im PDF-Format (ich nehme mal an, dass es sich um so etwas handelt), schon ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag entsteht?


Grundsätzlich muss vor dem Öffnen von Dateien jeden Typs aus nicht vertrauenswürdigen Quellen dringend gewarnt werden.


----------



## blowfish (28 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SeePat schrieb:


> Kündigung habe ich bereits per mail an diesen Verein geschickt, und gleichzeitig über meinen Anwalt Strafanzeige gegen die besagte Firma gestellt. Grund:



Anzeige in die Freibeuterzone?
Hast einen "guten Anwalt" der dann noch dein Geld haben will, denn an das von den Fr......ern kommt er nicht ran. Der berechnet dir jede Seite, die er beschreibt.


----------



## Claudi07 (28 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hay,

habe auch Anfang November meine Rechnung bekommen, seitdem nur zahlungsaufforderungen den betrag auszu gleichen, noch keine Mahnung! Habe mittlerweile nen extra ordner angelegt und schreibe erst wieder zurück an die wenn ich den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekomme - wenn überhaupt! 

Grüssle


----------



## Captain Picard (28 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Claudi07 schrieb:


> und schreibe erst wieder zurück an die wenn ich den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekomme -


Da bin ich gespannt, wie ein Mahnbescheid aus  der Freibeuterzone aussieht, vermutlich 
auf Pergament (wegen dem Wüstensand)
Der bekommt sicher hohen Sammlerwert


----------



## anne28112007 (28 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Am 12.11. habe ich mich registriert. Am 13.11. habe ich meinen Widerruf an [email protected] geschickt, mit der Bitte mir eine Stornierungsbestätigung an meine Mail-Adresse zu schicken. Danach habe ich die AGB gelesen und vorsorglich ausgedruckt. 
Dort stand noch am 13.11. unter 3. Widerrufsbelehrung dass der Widerruf zu richten ist an:
... Switzerland....
.... Dubai....
und E-Mail:[email protected]
Also habe ich den Widerruf auch noch an diese Mail Adresse mit dem Hinweis geschickt: "Vorsorglich schicke ich den Widerruf auch an die in den AGB genannte Mail Adresse".
Nach einer Woche kam eine Mail von [email protected], dass eine Bearbeitung nur über das Kontaktformular im Login-Bereeich erfolgt. Habe ich natürlich nicht genutzt.
Am 26.11. habe ich mir die AGB nochmals angesehen.
Die Mail Adresse [email protected] wurde aus den AGB entfernt.

Allerdings war ich ganz erstaunt als ich heute eine Abmeldebestätigung bekam mit folgendem Inhalt:



> Sehr geehrte Frau ....
> wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden diese natürlich berücksichtigen.
> Bedenken Sie aber, dass Ihnen interessante Kontakte entgehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karsten :P (28 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Das ist doch eigentlich ein klasse Thema für Frontal21, oder?
Die gehn doch solchen Sachen immer sehr intensiv nach. Vielleicht könnte mal jemand ne mail oder so dahin schreiben, der auch schon Mahnungen bekommen hat. Ich hab bisher nur die Anmeldebestätigung und nen Haufen von "Mail is delayed..."-Nachrichten wegen meinen 50 Widerrufserklärungen :-p


----------



## Kilian2 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ anne28112007:

Ging mir jetzt ähnlich ... wurde aber "gleich" stutzig, als ich keine Möglichkeit fand, meinen Account so ohne Weiteres zu löschen. Habe dann an die entsprechenden Email-Adressen Widerruf eingelegt. Obwohl das eigentlich sicherlich unnütz war - nutze seither eh bei solchen Dingen prophylaktisch Wegwerfmails und nicht "ganz korrekte" Angaben.

LG,
Kilian


----------



## Holgi (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SeePat schrieb:


> Kündigung habe ich bereits per mail an diesen Verein geschickt, und gleichzeitig über meinen Anwalt Strafanzeige gegen die besagte Firma gestellt. Grund:



Habe ebenfalls Strafanzeige gestellt.

AZ Polizei Krefeld: 505000-054635-07/06

Strafanzeige wurde gegen Unbekannt mit Hinweis auf whois-Einträge gemacht.

Vorsicht: Der Polizist sagte auch, dass es ungewiss sei, ob die Personen, die bei whois angezeigt werden tatsächlich die Hinterleute sind oder etwas damit zu tun haben. wenn man einfach jemanden beschuldigt, macht man unter Umständen sich selbst strafbar.

Erfolgschance ungewiss - trotzdem besser ist es.
Rat der Polizei - nicht zahlen, warten bis gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, diesen widersprechen, Rechnungen und Inkasso mindestens einmal jeweils widerrufen/-sprechen. - das steht aber alles schon hier im Forum!!! - Lesen kostet zwar Zeit - aber es hilft weiter! Danke an allen die hilfreiche Tipps hier reingestellt haben und auch sonst in dieser Sache unterstützen.

Betrug ist es erst dann, wenn man zahlt - vorher ist es versuchter Betrug und gegebenen falls unlauterer Wettbewerb.

Mein Tipp: ruhig Strafanzeige machen (auch wenn der Erfolg gleich Null scheint), weiter Foren nutzen und ab und zu Medienmeldungen sammeln UND

LESEN LESEN LESEN!!!!

Ach ja, ich habe euch (einige) als Zeugen benannt und auf das Forum verwiesen!


----------



## Insider (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Holgi schrieb:


> LESEN LESEN LESEN!


Das habe ich gemacht, insbesondere deine Beiträge. Woraus ich dabei aber nicht schlau geworden bin, war die Frage nach dem, was ist dir eigentlich passiert? Warst du auf der Seite, hattest du dich angemeldet oder nicht oder hast du nur eine Rechnung bekommen?



Holgi schrieb:


> Strafanzeige wurde gegen Unbekannt mit Hinweis auf whois-Einträge gemacht.


Das Recht dazu hat jeder Anzeigenerstatter, viel Sinn steckt aber nicht dahinter - die Beamten werden schon wissen, wonach zu suchen ist.



Holgi schrieb:


> wenn man einfach jemanden beschuldigt, macht man unter Umständen sich selbst strafbar.


Das ist Quatsch! Niemand, der einen Verdacht äußert, wird dafür letztlich belangt, wenn er gutgläubig ist. Außerdem sind Strafverfolgungsbehörden an derartigen Straftatbeständen nur in seltenst annehmbaren Fällen überhaupt an der Verfolgung interessiert.



Holgi schrieb:


> Erfolgschance ungewiss - trotzdem besser ist es.


Glaubst du! Man kann getrost auch anderer Meinung sein, insbesondere dann, wenn einer täglich das unsägliche Niveau derartiger Anzeigen zu bearbeiten hat.



Holgi schrieb:


> Rat der Polizei - nicht zahlen, warten bis gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, diesen widersprechen, Rechnungen und Inkasso mindestens einmal jeweils widerrufen/-sprechen.


Teilweise ist dieser Rat sicher nicht unrichtig, am Schluss aber doch ziemlich doof. Der Erfahrungswert, der sich hier im Forum abzeichnet, deutet einseitig in Richtung - gar nix machen, und schon gar nicht bei jedem Schreiben immer wieder neu zu reagieren! Es macht bekanntlich keinen Sinn, einen Widerspruch immer wieder zu erneuern, zumal schon das deutsche Recht nur einen einmaligen Widerspruch in derartigen Verfahrensweisen als hinreichend vorsieht.


----------



## Thomas Becker (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Auch ich bin heute reingefallen auf Nachbarschaft 24. de- blöderweise hatte deren Computer den an und für sich nicht gerade seltenen Namen einer Bekannten gewählt, um mich zu locken- dummerweise erfolgreich. Ich habe zwar nicht meinen richtigen Namen angegeben, um nach Sandra zu suchen, doch stimmen Initialen, Stadt und natürlich die Emailadresse, deswegen würde ich - nachdem ich auch nachträglich feststellte, dass der Service Geld kostet - gerne meinen Widerruf loswerden, aber es gibt keine Emailadresse dafür, anders als bei "Umfragen- Scout", auf dich ich heute auch reingefallen bin, -da habe ich meinen Widerruf an E-Mail: [email protected] gesendet, nachdem ich im Nachhinein feststellte, dass man da nicht nur Geld verdienen kann, sondern vor allem erstmal Gebühren zahlen soll. Werde ich erfahren, ob mein Widerspruch gültig war? 

Naja, dass ist eigentlich keine echte Anfrage, es geht mir nur ums Luftablassen. 
Bei Nachbarschaft 24 msoll man seinen Widerruf per Post nach Dubai schicken tss.
Und Ihr meint im Ernst ich soll ganz ruhig bleiben, der Rechnung nur einmal widersprechen?


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Thomas Becker schrieb:


> Und Ihr meint im Ernst ich soll ganz ruhig bleiben, der Rechnung nur einmal widersprechen?


einfach mal den letzten Satz des Vorgängerpostings lesen. Im übrigen nach fast 900 Postings in diesem Thread, (die man  nicht alle zu lesen braucht) ergibt sich immer wieder dasselbe  Bild, was die "Seriosität" des  dubaier  Postfachs betrifft.
Es ist alles bereits zigmal durchgekaut.


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Thomas Becker schrieb:


> Und Ihr meint im Ernst ich soll ganz ruhig bleiben, der Rechnung nur einmal widersprechen?


Den Intervall kann man getrost selbst wählen. Der geht von 0 - unendlich. Favorisiert wird 0 - 1, dabei steht 0 für die wagemutigen, die den Käse aussitzen wollen und 1 für die sicherheitsbewussten, die zumindest was getan haben wollen und sich anschließend zurücklehnen, bis es allenfalls mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ernst wird (dem man ruhigen Gewissens entgegen sehen kann, weil sein Eintreffen eher unwahrscheinlich ist).


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Reducal schrieb:


> dabei steht 0 für die wagemutigen, die den Käse aussitzen wollen .


wagemutig nur für die, die noch nicht mit dem Käse vertraut sind


----------



## Sandra1 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo.
ich bin ebenfalls darauf reingefallen, hab bei der registration auch nichts von einem  mitgliedsbeitrag gelesen.
Als 1. hab ich bei der registration den falschen nachnamen angegeben, 
alle anderen angaben entsprechen der richtigkeit.
2. bekam ich dieses besagte mail heute, landete aber im spamverdacht.
sagt das schon was aus?
3. suchte ich heute dann auf nachbarschaft24 nach einem impressum,
fad jedoch keinen namen.
4. in der panik die ich bekam, klickte ich auf hilfe und dann stand da, 
was man tun kann um seinen account zu löschen...
die panik die ich hatte, führte dann dazu, dass ich auf löschen klickte und
dann stand da, dass der vertrag nach den 2 jahren automatisch gekündigt wird.
mit dieser kündigung hab ich somit bestätigt, dass dies alles der richtigkeit entspricht, was kann ich jetzt tun?

lg


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Sandra1 schrieb:


> was kann ich jetzt tun?



1. Entspannen.
2. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
3. den Thread lesen


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> wagemutig nur für die, die noch nicht mit dem Käse vertraut sind


Stimme ich voll zu. Auch in meiner Familie wurde man mit diesem "Käse" konfrontiert - vor nunmehr 2 1/2 Jahren (übrigens von derselben "Unternehmensgruppe" wie die Nachbarschaftler aus Dubai; die sind also bereits seit einigen Jahren "am Markt").

Es gab im Zeitraum Juni 2005 bis September 2005 2 Rechnungen per Mail, 2 Rechnungen per Post, 2 Mahnungen per Post, 2 Inkassoschreiben mit den üblichen Drohungen per Post, und seit September 2005 ist nun Ruhe eingekehrt.

Erwähnenswert wäre noch, dass seitens unserer Familie keinerlei Korrespondenz geführt und keinerlei Reaktion gezeigt wurde, wir das Ganze also auf Altkanzler-Art ausgessen haben. Wir amüsierten uns nur köstlich über die massiven Drohungen wie Lohnpfändung, Schufa-Eintrag, Kontopfändung, Mitteilung an das "Mahngericht" :lol: , Insolvenzantrag, Veranlassung der Kündigung des Handyvertrages usw. usw.

Ich habe mir lediglich einen Schufa-Zugang einrichten lassen, der mir die Möglichkeit bietet, jederzeit meine Schufa-Daten online abzufragen. Dabei konnte ich eine "Ungereimtheit" (kein Negativmerkmal, war aber unzutreffend) feststellen, die jedoch nicht aus dem Nutzlosbranchenbereich herrührte und die auf meine Veranlassung umgehend verschwand.

Also keine Angst vor Drohungen der Nutzlosbranche; wenn das Inkasso-Stalking über einige Zeit hinweg nichts fruchtet, kehrt Ruhe ein.


----------



## Sandra1 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ok.. gelesen..
in einem anderen forum hab ich jedoch gelesen, dass man den account auf keinen fall löschen lassen soll, weil man dann ja der richtigkeit und dem vertragsabschluss zustimmt...
aber wie schon erwähnt, hab ich das gemacht.. ich trottl -.-


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Es ist ziemlich wurscht, was man macht. Auf deutsches Staatgebiet wird sich
der Scheich   kaum bewegen, seine Kamele vertragen das Klima nicht


----------



## Sandra1 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

unterscheiden sich die gesetze in deutschland/österreich/dubai/schweiz
bei sei einer sache in irgendeiner weise?


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Du scheinst den Thread doch nicht gelesen zu haben. Es handelt sich nicht um
 Dubai sondern um die Freihandelszone in Dubai. 

Alle anderen Länder  haben nichts mit der Seite zu tun ( egal, was da irgendwo vermerkt ist )


----------



## Sandra1 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

doch, hab ich gelesen..
aber anscheinend falsch verstanden, weil ich die
impressumdaten im kopf habe


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Impressumsdaten einer nicht in D registrierten Seite sind so irrelevant, 
wie die das Problem  nach welcher Seite der Sack Reis in China umfällt


----------



## Sandra1 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

jajaja 

hab aber eh grade das gefunden

*****


----------



## Kilian2 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ Thomas Becker::



Thomas Becker schrieb:


> Naja, dass ist eigentlich keine echte Anfrage, es geht mir nur ums Luftablassen.
> Bei Nachbarschaft 24 msoll man seinen Widerruf per Post nach Dubai schicken tss.
> Und Ihr meint im Ernst ich soll ganz ruhig bleiben, der Rechnung nur einmal widersprechen?



K.A., was da bei Dir gelaufen ist ... schau aber mal nach, in der Hilfe, wo Du den Account löschen kannst. "Wie durch ein Wunder" konnte ich den nämlich heute (einen Tag nach "Anmeldung" und nach einem sofortigen Widerruf) löschen. Habe keine Ahnung, was da bei denen passiert zu sein scheint, aber offensichtlich sollte mensch das beherzigen, was sinngemäß in diesem Forum immer wieder gesagt wurde:
*Keine Panik ausbrechen lassen - zurücklehnen und Tee trinken!*

Zukünftig dann bei solchen "Anbietern" generell mit Pseudonym plus Pseudo-Addy und Wegwerfmail arbeiten.

LG,
Kilian


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Kilian2 schrieb:


> Zukünftig dann bei solchen "Anbietern" generell mit Pseudonym plus Pseudo-Addy und Wegwerfmail arbeiten.


Besser vorher von einem guten Spamfilter ausfiltern lassen. Unaufgeforderte Email ist immer Spam.
Dass  sich dahinter etwas Gutes verbirgt, ist so unwahrscheinlich wie der Gewinn des Jackpots


----------



## Sandra1 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Kilian2 schrieb:


> @ Thomas Becker::



Du konntest deinen Account nur löschen, weil du dich noch in der 14-Tägigen Testphase befindest...
Ich bin aus der Testphase draußen, hab das auch gemacht wie du es hier beschrieben hast, doch eine Löschung des Accounts war nicht mehr möglich.
Es wurde nur vermerkt, dass sich nach den 2 Jahren Mitgliedspflicht der Vertrag automatisch auflöst und mein Account gelöscht wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Und was willst du mit deinen Postings aussagen?


----------



## Sandra1 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

da er anscheinend nicht verstanden hat, warum er seinen account noch löschen konnte und ein anderer möglicherweise nicht, hab ich dies geschildert.
willst sticheln oda was?
grml...


----------



## Kilian2 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ Captain Picard:



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Besser vorher von einem guten Spamfilter ausfiltern lassen. Unaufgeforderte Email ist immer Spam.
> Dass  sich dahinter etwas Gutes verbirgt, ist so unwahrscheinlich wie der Gewinn des Jackpots



Ähm, ja ... wenn ich hier die Story erzähle, wie ICH (gerade ich ... :wall drauf reingefallen bin ... da halfen keine Spam-Filter nicht. Ich Doofbacke. :wall: 

LG,
Kilian


----------



## Kilian2 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ Sandra:

Mir ging's mal nicht um Dich, sondern um das Posting von Thomas Becker (TB).

Der Punkt ist nämlich Folgender: Gestern konnte ich meinen Account noch nicht löschen. Da war weder eine funktionierende Email-Adresse, noch eine funktionierende Option, mit der sich der Acccount von der Softwareseite her löschen ließ. Da TB hier relativ "zeitnah" sein Problem schilderte, wollte ich mir nur den Hinweis erlauben, dass in seinem (!) Fall noch keine Pferde vom Zaun brechen müssen ... wie gesagt, erstmal Ruhe bewahren.

Was Deinen Fall betrifft, hast Du ja weiter oben Tipps / Hinweise bekommen. Das nimmt Dir zwar nicht gänzlich das blöde Gefühl, das kann ich nachempfinden. Aber ich denke, die Hinweise helfen schon ein wenig und bauen auf. 

LG,
Kilian


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Sandra1 schrieb:


> willst sticheln oda was?
> grml...


Seit wann ist eine schlichte Frage sticheln?


----------



## KatzenHai (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Sandra1 schrieb:


> da er anscheinend nicht verstanden hat, warum er seinen account noch löschen konnte und ein anderer möglicherweise nicht, hab ich dies geschildert.


Ich steh da aufm Schlauch - warum sollte ich einen Account löschen wollen? Oder auch nicht?

Was interessiert mich irgendein fremder Account auf irgendeinem Server in irgendeinem Land der Welt? und dessen Löschbarkeit???


----------



## Engel (29 November 2007)

*Kurze Frage zu Nachbarschaft24 e-mail adressen*

ich habe an [email protected] geschrieben,und da kommt bei mir immer ne rückmeldung"kann nicht bearbeitet werden"

weis jemand alle E-mail adressen von denen, damit ich mein Wiederruf dahin schicken kann?weil ich hab hier mal gelesen das es mehrere adressen gibt, nur ich find die nicht mehr auf welcher seite die stehen und ich will diesen Wiederruf endlich dahin schicken...bitte helft mir...danke


----------



## Kilian2 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

wenn ich mich nicht irre ...

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

(am Besten an alle drei).

Aber wie mehrmals gesagt, mit den abgeschickten Emails "den Geist etwas beruhigen", runterkommen, zurücklehnen und sich keinen Kopf mehr drum machen.

LG,
Kilian2


----------



## Balljunge (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

[email protected]


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ein echte Dienstleistung:  nur um eine ziemlich überflüssige Emailaddi zu posten,
meldet sich jemand an und geht direkt in Deckung...


----------



## snoopy (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich hab eine Menge e-mails an die geschrieben und heute kahm dann endlich mal anstatt der üblichen "Wir können ihre E-mail nicht bearbeiten" die Antwort 



> "wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden diese natürlich berücksichtigen.
> Bedenken Sie aber, dass Ihnen interessante Kontakte entgehen.
> 
> Sollten Sie sich umentscheiden, melden Sie sich bitte wieder bei uns, dann
> werden wir Ihren Account wieder reaktivieren."



Für mich hat sich das ganze jetzt erledigt, falls die doch noch auf die Idee kommen mir eine Rechnung zu schicken kann ich mich auf diese E-Mail berufen.


----------



## nicole-1982 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ich hate auch die rechung am 9.11 bekommen und ich höre nicht von den seit dem 19.11


----------



## Balljunge (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Ein echte Dienstleistung:  nur um eine ziemlich überflüssige Emailaddi zu posten,
> meldet sich jemand an und geht direkt in Deckung...


Warum "überflüssige Emailaddi"?




> ---------- Original-Nachricht ----------
> Von: Nachbarschaft24 <[email protected]>
> An: [email protected]
> Gesendet: 29.11.2007 / 15:30:48 +0100
> ...


----------



## Dicki (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Es ist doch komisch, hab nachdem ich gesehen hab ,dass die gebühren verlangen sofort den widerruf geschickt. danach hab ich dann dieses forum gefunden. mir kam mein widerruf etwas plump vor und ich hab nochmal nen neuen verschickt. so, jetzt kommts. mein erster widerruf konnte,wie erwartet nicht zugestellt werden (maildämon etc.) und den zweiten hab ich sowohl an die gleiche adresse als auch ne andere geschickt. ich hab dann zurückbekommen das sie das auf diesem weg nicht mehr bearbeiten und ich solle mich einloggen und son formular ausfüllen (oder was weiß ich) egal, eingeloggt hab ich mich nirgensmehr.
pünktlich 14tage danach (keine werktage) bekam ich die rechnung. okay, hab ich gedacht, einfach ignorieren. heute jedoch bekomm ich ne antwort auf meinen ersten widerruf (der der angeblich nicht zugestellt werden konnte),in der sie es bedauern das ich nicht mehr mitmachen will blabla und das ich, falls ich schon ne rechnung bekommen hab,diese als nichtig ansehen soll. darunter haben sie meine mail nochmal abgedruckt (daran hab ich dann auch erkannt,das es meine erste mail war,die ich ihnen gleich am anfang geschrieben hab)
bin mal gespannt wie`s weitergeht.

Gruß Dicki


----------



## Else (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo ich bin auch ein Opfer von Nachbarschaft24.
Nachdem ich meine erste Rechnung von 54 € per mail zugesand bekommen habe ist mir erst bewusst geworden was eigentlich los ist. Ich habe sofort eine  Kündigung per mail geschickt. Leider war natürlich meine 14 Tage widerufsfrist abgelaufen. Heute nach ca. 2 Wochen habe ich eine mail bekommen in der stand das es ihnen leid tut das ich kündige blablabla und das die küdnigung erst wirksam wird wenn ich sie schriftlich per Post schicke.
Soll ich die Kündigung wirklich per Post schicken?
Ohne Einschreiben mit Rückschein habe ich nichts in der hand das diese jemals angekommen ist, mach ichs mit Einschreiben haben die meine ganzen Daten???


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Else schrieb:


> Heute nach ca. 2 Wochen habe ich eine mail bekommen in der stand das es ihnen leid tut das ich kündige blablabla und das die küdnigung erst wirksam wird wenn ich sie schriftlich per Post schicke.


Weil der  komische Mailbeantwortungsroboter nicht funzt, soll das jetzt per Post 
an den dubaianischen Wüstenbriefkasten geschickt werden? 
Deren  Texte werden immer blöder


----------



## dvill (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Else schrieb:


> mach ichs mit Einschreiben haben die meine ganzen Daten???


Was spricht für die Annahme, dass Ratschläge von Leuten, die einem eine Kostefalle gestellt haben, in Interesse des persönlichen Wohls der in die Falle Getappten sein könnten?

Ich für meinen Teil würde deren Ratschläge nicht einmal lesen.


----------



## -Sarah- (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hab mich morgen vor 2 wochen da angemeldet und habe an einige adressen widerrufe geschickt. Bei einigen kam MAILER-DEAMON zurück, bei den anderen nichts, also auch keine Bestätigung. Außerdem habe ich bei der anmeldung keinen namen angegeben, nur meine adresse. Schicken die überhaupt Rechnungen per post oder geht das alles per Mail und glaubt ihr überhaupt ob da noch was kommt oder reichen die widerrufe, obwohl ich keine bestätigung erhalten habe??


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



-Sarah- schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich bei der anmeldung keinen namen angegeben, nur meine adresse.


Mich wundert, dass eine Anmeldung ohne Name überhaupt funktioniert haben soll. Wenn kein Name bekannt ist, dann kann auch kein Vertrag bestehen, der widerrufen werden kann.


----------



## -Sarah- (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Also bei der Anmeldung musste ich nur Straße, ort, Geburtsdatum und Emailadresse angeben und natürlich die blöden AGB bestätigen...:wall: und dann habe ich eine Email bekommen dass meine anmeldung erfolgreich war und ich meine daten vervollständigen solle. Als ich auf den Link in der Mail geklickt habe kam dann eine seite wo ich meinen namen eintragen sollte, was ich aber nicht gemacht habe...


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Na dann ist die Sache für dich doch (wahrscheinlich) erledigt und der Anbieter hat schlichtweg Pech gehabt - ohne vollständigem Datensatz sollte eine abgeschlossene Anmeldung eigentlich nicht möglich sein. Falls doch, dann melde dich hier doch bitte wieder.


----------



## -Sarah- (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Okay, dankeschön erstmal! Dann hoffe ich mal dass du auch recht hast.. meld mich dann mal wieder falls was von denen kommt!


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Balljunge schrieb:


> Warum "überflüssige Emailaddi"?


Es kann wohl kaum  Sache des Verbrauchers sein,  einem "Anbieter"  betreffend  
ungültiger   Mailadressen hinterherzulaufen. Deutlicher läßt sich  das 
zweifelhafte Geschäftsgebaren kaum ablesen.


----------



## Balljunge (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Das ist ja nicht auf meinen Müll gewachsen das die nur über ein Kontaktformular kontaktiert werden wollen, wo man erst nach einem Login dort rankommt. Aber wenn die User unbedingt mit diesen Herrschaften Brieffreundschaft pflegen wollen, sollen sie es doch tun.

Ich würde den ganzen (Rechnungs-und Mahn-)Müll von denen einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Holgi (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Kann mir mal jemand folgende Reaktion von nachbarschaft24 übersetzen / deuten /erklären?

Danke! ->



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir haben Ihre E-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen. Wir werden der Polizei die Daten
> herausgeben mit den Sie sich angemeldet haben.
> ...





> > > Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> > >
> > > Mittlerweile habe Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges gegen Sie
> > > erstattet.
> ...


> > 
> > Nachbarschaft24 schrieb:


> >> > > Sehr geehrter Herr ,
> >> > >
> >> > > noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> >> > > dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> ...


>> > > 
>> > > 
>> > > 


> >>> > >> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> >>> > >>
> >>> > >> mittlerweile bin ich bei meinen Recherchen gegen Sie auf Zeugen
> >>> > >> aufmerksam geworden, welche öffentlich bezeugen, dass Sie keinen
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Balljunge schrieb:


> Aber wenn die User unbedingt mit diesen Herrschaften Brieffreundschaft pflegen wollen, sollen sie es doch tun.


genau dem versuchen wir hier entgegenzuwirken und nicht noch Vorschub zu leisten


Balljunge schrieb:


> Ich würde den ganzen (Rechnungs-und Mahn-)Müll von denen einfach ignorieren.


ist sicherlich eine akzeptable  Entscheidung


----------



## Holgi (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Holgi schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand folgende Reaktion von nachbarschaft24 übersetzen / deuten /erklären?



Danke! ->



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir haben Ihre E-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen. Wir werden der Polizei die Daten
> herausgeben mit den Sie sich angemeldet haben.
> ...




sieht doch irgendwie nach *Bla bla* aus - oder? :laber::bla::bla:


----------



## sascha (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Kann mir mal jemand folgende Reaktion von nachbarschaft24 übersetzen / deuten /erklären?



Klar, das sind die gleichen Satzbausteine wie in früheren Drohmails schon üblich. Fordere sie mal auf, dir das Aktenzeichen/Geschäftszeichen der Anzeige zu nennen. Was wetten wir, dass da nichts kommt...


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



			
				Nachbarschaftsfreunde aus Dubai schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben Ihre E-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen. Wir werden der Polizei die Daten
> herausgeben mit den Sie sich angemeldet haben.


Übersetzung: "So, jetzt schreiben wir mal was von Polizei rein. Der schlottert dann vor Angst."


			
				Nachbarschaftsfreunde aus Dubai schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich im Laufe der strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen herausstellt, dass
> doch Sie der Nutzer der oben genannter IP-Adresse waren, haben Sie mit
> strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen zu rechnen.


Übersetzung: "Jetzt noch etwas garniert mit strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen und IP-Nummer, dann rollt die Kohle."


			
				Nachbarschaftsfreunde aus Dubai schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem werden wir in einem solchen
> Fall selbstverständlich weiterhin auf den Ausgleich der Gesamtforderung
> bestehen.


Übersetzung: "Jetzt noch rasch die Drohung, dass sich die Kosten erheblich erhöhen, dann meint der User, wenn er schnell zahlt, wirds billiger."


			
				Nachbarschaftsfreunde aus Dubai schrieb:
			
		

> Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.


Übersetzung: "Hoffentlich schreibt der uns jetzt noch ganze Romane, aus denen wir etwas Verwertbares für unsere Inkassoschergen rauslesen können."


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Fordere sie mal auf, dir das Aktenzeichen/Geschäftszeichen der Anzeige zu nennen. Was wetten wir, dass da nichts kommt...


Wie erstattet  man aus der Freibeuterzone Anzeigen in Deutschland? Denke mal, dass die Bekanntschaft mit deutschen Strafverfolgungsbehörden eher gemieden wird, selbst wenn es möglich wäre...


----------



## dvill (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wie erstattet  man aus der Freibeuterzone Anzeigen in Deutschland?


Steht so nicht in der Mail, weder das Land noch die Anzeige. Daten an eine Polizei übergeben zu wollen - unter nicht genannten Umständen -, ist eine wüste Fata Morgana, sonst nix.

Soll halt Angst eintreiben. Wenn es funktioniert, wird die Masche sicher ausgebaut.


----------



## Wembley (29 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Else schrieb:


> Heute nach ca. 2 Wochen habe ich eine mail bekommen in der stand das es ihnen leid tut das ich kündige blablabla und das die küdnigung erst wirksam wird wenn ich sie schriftlich per Post schicke.
> Soll ich die Kündigung wirklich per Post schicken?


Die wollen eine Kündigung per Post nach Dubai? Noch dazu eine *Kündigung*? *Nach* Vertragslaufzeit natürlich (24 Monate) soll dann die "Kündigung" wirksam werden.
Da sind, allgemein gesehen, Begriffe wie Widerruf oder Anfechtung schon treffender, wenn ein vermeintlicher Kunde überhaupt keinen Vertrag möchte bzw. diesen nicht anerkennen will.
Näheres dazu hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Da kann ich mich nur dvill anschließen:


dvill schrieb:


> Was spricht für die Annahme, dass Ratschläge von Leuten, die einem eine Kostefalle gestellt haben, in Interesse des persönlichen Wohls der in die Falle Getappten sein könnten?
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil würde deren Ratschläge nicht einmal lesen.


Viel mehr gibt es dann da nicht zu sagen.


----------



## dvill (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Noch dazu eine *Kündigung*?


Nach den Erfahrungen über 2 Jahre mit Kostenfallen gibt es die ganz klare Erkenntnis, dass die Betroffenen, die sich an den Ratschlägen hier im Forum oder der Verbraucherzentralen orientieren, schadensarm das Problem lösen könnnen.

Selbstgefrickelte Reaktionen führen gegebenenfalls zu erheblichen persönlichen Nachteilen. Ratschläge der Verursacherseite führen direkt in die Niederlage.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Das Rechtsempfinden der sog. "billig Denkenden" scheint komplett zu versagen, wenn tatsächlich mündige Bürger, die sich vera...t vorkommen, geneppt, betrogen oder über den Tisch gezogen, ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen, dass die Handlungsanweisungen der Vera...er, Nepper, Betrüger oder ÜberDenTischZieher ihnen auf dem Weg zur Gerechtigkeit zurück helfen.

Sehr geehrter Herr Einbrecher, was raten Sie mir, soll ich gegen Sie jetzt tun??

:wall::wall:  :scherzkeks:  :wall::wall:


----------



## Kilian2 (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ Sarah:



-Sarah- schrieb:


> Okay, dankeschön erstmal! Dann hoffe ich mal dass du auch recht hast.. meld mich dann mal wieder falls was von denen kommt!



Na, wie gesagt, so ähnlich ging es mir ... das "unangenehme Gefühl" kann ich auf jeden Fall nachempfinden. Wenn Du Dein Gewissen beruhigen willst, schau irgendwann der Tage nochmal rein, ob Du das über das "Hilfsmenü" kündigen kannst. Bei mir ging das dann, wie durch ein Wunder. Angesichts dessen, dass es eh "seltsame Geschäftsgebahren" sind, ist das eigentlich unnütz, aber ggf. beruhigt das etwas. 


@ Cpt. Picard:



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Es kann wohl kaum  Sache des Verbrauchers sein,  einem "Anbieter"  betreffend
> ungültiger   Mailadressen hinterherzulaufen. Deutlicher läßt sich  das
> zweifelhafte Geschäftsgebaren kaum ablesen.



Das stimmt ... was ich aber nicht unterschätzen würde, ist, wie geschockt mensch sein kann, wenn einem sowas passiert. Insofern kann das schon ein wenig das Gewissen beruhigen (obwohl es der Sache nach stimmt, was Du sagst, und zudem an sich schon Zweifel am Zustandekommen eines Vertrages aufkommen dürfen, wenn ein Kontaktweg, der von Anbieterseite angepriesen wird, nicht gangbar ist).

LG,
Kilian2


----------



## Scharly55 (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

naja Strafanzeige haben nun schon mehrere gestellt!

Die _Strafestandsbegündungen / wegen was_ habe ich aber so nirgends gefunden
Der Fall der *"Nötigung"* sollte nach meinen Dafürhalten auf jeden Fall gegeben sein ?!

Viele ärgern sich viel / lesen viel / schreiben viel in alle Richtungen

*Sollte man nicht auf ein bischen in die Offensive gehen?*

Hat schon mal wer der Commerzbank _gedroht_?
ggf. welcher Text!

Hat schon mal wer mitgeschrieben, auf welchen Seiten Werbung von denen kommt ? ggf. Unternehmen anschreiben !?; hat schon mal wer was in dieser Richtung gemacht?

Die Texte ins Forum stellen!?
Auch wenn sie _"schlecht"_ sind; durch Diskussion werden sie schon besser!
*Und:* Auf Basis von irgendwas tut sich jeder leichter
(Oder macht sich dadurch "Otto-Normalverbraucher" ggf. schon wieder straffällig?)


----------



## Der Jurist (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Kilian2 schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht irre ...
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...





Balljunge schrieb:


> [email protected]


 Nur für den Fall dass die E-Mails alle zurückkommen. Einfach blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Scharly55 (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

*Und wenn ich schon schreibe (?schlechte Texte?, ?schlechtes Beispiel?)*

Stand:
am 13.11 reingefallen ?! :wall:
Am 14.11. entgegen dem Anraten aus diesem Forum
wie nachfolgend an service.., info.. und suport..;
BC: an mich geschrieben:



> Betreff: Vorsorglicher Widerspruch
> 
> Servicecenter/myneighbour
> Via Vorame 98
> ...


*Fehlermeldung hinsichtlich info...*
(find ich gar nicht schlecht, habe dadurch eine Fehlermeldung mit Zeit und alle Adressen):roll:

*Weiteres gleich!*


----------



## Scharly55 (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

...(siehe vor)

*Heute gefunden :* _(30.11.07)_

Posteingang 27.11.: *Rechnung* (denke Text ist nicht wichtig, bla, bla wie schon mehrmals Forum);
ev. Interessantes: im Anhang eine pfd ...AGB.. (?AGB?); aber 8 leere Seiten
(liegt sicher nicht an meinen Acrobat - "Rechnungs".pdf geht!)

Posteingang 28.11.: *Antwort "Widerspruch"*
Info: mit meinem Mail dabei, jedoch ohne Versandtkopf (*logo!)*

.. wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung.. 

*Widerspruch zur Rechnung* (vielleicht auch alles verkehrt?; aber schlechtes Beispiel ist besser als gar nix!*?* :-?)

An: Service..; servicecenter... info..; support BC: an mich

Betreff: RE: Ihre Rechnung - Widerspruch

Sehr geehrte Herren und Damen,

hiermit widerspreche ich ihrer Rechnung NB-xxxx
vom 27.11.07

Begründung (siehe Beilagen):

Im Mail vom 14.11.07 habe ich einen eventuellen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag mit Ihnen widersprochen

versendet an: [email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

(Gleichzeitiger Versand; siehe beiliegende Fehlermeldung  [email protected])

Den Erhalt ihrerseits sehe ich ihr Mail vom 28.11.07 bestätigt (siehe Anhang)

Eine Beweisführung für den Versand am 14.11 (ein Tag nach dem ihrerseits angegebenen "Anschluß") sehe ich u.a. aus der Sende-Fehlermeldung an [email protected]
(siehe Anhang)

Weiteres: Ihrem Mail ist die Rechnung als pdf-datei beigefügt;
die 2 angefügte Datei "xxx_AGB_NB...(79kB)" (AGB?) erscheint beim Öffnen als 8 leere Seiten (ihre Datei im Anhang)

mit freundlichen Gruß

_... und kommt der ganze restliche Müll ..._

*Antwort von info:*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

leider kann Ihre Anfrage auf diesem Wege nicht bearbeitet werden. Nutzen Sie bitte unser Kontaktformular im internen Bereich. Diese finden Sie unter dem Punkt "zur Hilfe" im eingeloggten Bereich.


----------



## Dronas (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Unglaublich, meine letzte Email wurde tatsächlich mal von einem Menschen gelesen. 


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> Es ist richtig das Sie 14 Tage in der Testphase zu widerrufen. Da Sie nicht
> widerrufen haben sind Sie mit uns ein Vertrag eingegangen, sowie es in den AGB zu lesen, die Sie im übrigen gelesen und aktzeptiert haben.





> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ich muss Sie mal wieder verbessern...
> 
> Fehler bei der Anwendung der deutschen Sprache:
> ...



Die nächste Antwort von denen war dann mit direkter Anrede von mir inklusive teilweiser Beantwortung meiner Fragen.


----------



## katzenjens (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

dass Ihr Euch alle noch so eine Mühe mit dem [ edit]  macht, verstehe ich nicht. Aussitzen und gut ist. Bevor von denen ein Mahnbescheid oder Schufa-Eintrag kommt friert die Hölle zu. Jede Kommunikation mit denen startet doch erst die Orgie. Genausowenig, wie man der Firma straf- und zivilrechtlich an die Karre pissen kann haben die eine Möglichkeit, erfolgreich das Geld einzutreiben. Die sind auf unwissende oder ängstliche Opfer angewiesen.

Ausserdem vermute ich, dass die Macher hier mitlesen und mit gezielten Beiträgen Opfer versuchen zu beeinflussen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## SEP (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Ausserdem vermute ich, dass die Macher hier mitlesen und mit gezielten Beiträgen Opfer versuchen zu beeinflussen.


Das würde doch niemand wirklich machen, oder??

Wie schäbig gedacht aber auch, vor allem, wenn man diesen Thread hier liest ...


----------



## KatzenHai (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Scharly55 schrieb:


> *Und wenn ich schon schreibe (?schlechte Texte?, ?schlechtes Beispiel?)*(...)
> *Weiteres gleich!*


Bitte nicht - es ist nicht verständlich, was du da bunt und wirr aneinander reihst. Aber: Mir scheint, wir kennen alles Wichtige daraus.

Oder? Was ist neu?


----------



## technofreak (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Ausserdem vermute ich, dass die Macher hier mitlesen und mit gezielten Beiträgen Opfer versuchen zu beeinflussen.


Lesen ja, beeinflussen sehe ich bisher nicht. Unbedarfte  Postings sind  nichts außergewöhnliches. 
Sollten dahingehend Versuche sichtbar werden, haben wir genug Erfahrung so etwas  zu unterbinden .


----------



## Der Jurist (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> ... Ausserdem vermute ich, dass die Macher hier mitlesen und mit gezielten Beiträgen Opfer versuchen zu beeinflussen.


Ja, und? Zu Dialer-Zeiten hatte ich dadurch viel Spass. Allerdings haben die versucht juristisch zu argumentieren. :scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks:


----------



## KatzenHai (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Ja, und? Zu Dialer-Zeiten hatte ich dadurch viel Spass. Allerdings haben die versucht juristisch zu argumentieren. :scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks:


Jepp.

Die hatten aber - so viel Ehre darf sein - auch noch das Rückgrat, persönlich-erkennbar mit Klarnnamen hier aufzulaufen. Ist heute nicht mehr üblich ...


----------



## Betty021 (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Also...ich bin da auch reingefallen,dachte ich kann mich da registrieren,wenn ich das gewusst hätte,hätt ich mich da nicht angemeldet,jetzt wollen die €54,- von mir!!! Was macht man da????


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Betty021 schrieb:


> Was macht man da????


Die/der  wievielte du bist, die/der  das  fragt,  läßt sich kaum noch zählen.

wie wärs mit Lesen ?

1. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
2.  den Thread, es ist alles schon x-mal durchgekaut worden


----------



## KatzenHai (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wie wär's, machen wir doch mal eine neue Gruppe von Stereotyp-Postern auf:

Ich bin noch nicht auf die herein gefallen - was mache ich jetzt??​

Das Potential ist zahlenmäßig gar noch größer - der Sinn indes genauso klein ...


----------



## SEP (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht auf die herein gefallen - was mache ich jetzt??


Nix da. Die ständigen Wiederholer nerven genug - keine Gegenströmung!!

Zurück zum Thema (bzw. zu dem, was dazu überhaupt noch ungesagt gesagt werden könnte) ...


----------



## webwatcher (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wenn ich mich jedesmal darüber aufregen würde, hätte ich meinen dritten Infarkt


----------



## BunnyBabe2oo7 (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Leute,

bin ich froh, dass das wirklich nur [ edit]  ist und das ich nicht die einzige bin...

habe vor 2 wochen eine Mail von denen bekommen, dass angelblich jemand nac mir sucht...Glücklicherweise bin ich nicht auf diesen Link gegangen...Daraufhin habe ich denen eine Mail (die auch verschickt wurde worauf ich sogar antworten bekam) dass ich ihnen mit meinem anwalt drohe...
da schrieben die, dass das nur ne infomail war und das sie meine Angabendaten nicht finden können...*hmm komisch?!?!, wieso nur?!?!*Und das sie nicht zurückverfolgenm können wer mir eine nachricht hinterlassen hat!
Heute hab ich mit dem benutzernamen meines freundes eingeloggt beim e-mail account da les ich auf einmal dass er auch eine mail bekommen hat..und das im betreff stand dass: Einladung von .....(mir) bei nachbarschaft24.com?!?

woher haben die unsere Adressen?? ich habe sie gefragt und sie meinten, dass irgendwer (freund, bekannte, kollegen) das womöglich eingeben haben....das ist doch lächerlich!

Leider Gottes bin ich schoneinmal auf so ne seite reingefallen (esims.ch) und musste hinterher 96 € bezahlen...da habe ich aber diese seite noch nicht gesehen und habe leider dieses geld bezahlt, da sie mir sogar einen brief nach hause schickten vom Inkassobüro mit kosten in höhe von 126 €!!! Glücklicherweise habe ich meinen KONTOAUSZUG aufgehoben und dem inkassobüro erstmal nen brief geschickt....dass die firma esims.ch womöglich ein Problem in der buchhaltung hat....
seitdem habe ich nie wieder etwas von dieser firma gehört!

In letzter zeit bekomme ich auch ständig versaute seiten wo die mich sogar mit meinem namen ansprechen!!!!!und zwar meinem vollständigen namen und dort bieten die mir erotische angebote an...
als ich dann in der mail gelesen habe dass ich mich angeblich gerade registriert habe (ich als frau????-nee danke!) und den montalichen beitrag von 432,00 € sah wurde mir schlecht!!! Bitte helft mir ich weiß echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll....

soll ich einfach meinem e-mail account löschen?
oder nicht drauf reagieren???

vielen dank im vorraus...

Euer BunnyBabe2oo7


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



BunnyBabe2oo7 schrieb:


> Bitte helft mir ich weiß echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll....


Die/der  wievielte du bist, die/der  das  fragt,  läßt sich kaum noch zählen.

wie wärs mit Lesen ?

1. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
2.  den Thread, es ist alles schon x-mal durchgekaut worden


----------



## wicki01 (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hey, wollte nur kurz anmerken, das heute in nem andren Forum der Hinweis von einer Betroffenen kam, das die Firma im ICQ-Fenster unten wirbt! Falls das irgendwie jemanden interessiert... hatte 3 Seiten vorher gelesen, das jemand Daten sucht, wo die Werbung auftaucht... 

Ich nutze kein ICQ, aber eventuell jemand anders hier... könnte man ja mal nen Hinweis geben...


----------



## mutterheimat (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich bin auch auf diesen Blödsinn (nachbarschaft24) reingefallen. Ich gebe es zu, hab nicht aufgepasst. Gekündigt habe ich schon per E-mail, mitgeteilt das kein Geld fliesen wird, auch. Jetzt kam eine E-mail, ich soll postalisch kündigen, damit der 24 Monatsvertrag beendet wird. Ich kenne die Masche schon, daß Urteil, von dem hier gesprochen wird, auch. Deswegen mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen. Bin gespannt, wieviele Briefe (Mahnungen etc.) ich bekomme. Kann mir mal jemand sagen, ob der Mülleimer damit voll wird. Wieviele Briefe werden kommen??????


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mutterheimat schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, ob der Mülleimer damit voll wird. Wieviele Briefe werden kommen??????


Der Thread läuft ja erst  seit dem 09.10.2007, daher liegen noch nicht soviel Erfahrungwerte
 darüber vor, wieviel Müll aus dem  Dubaier Briefkasten kommen kann.
Hab aber eher die Vermutung, dass es  bei virtuellen Mahnorgien bleiben wird 
so etwa  nach dem Kaliber 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796


----------



## dvill (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mutterheimat schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wieviele Briefe (Mahnungen etc.) ich bekomme.


Erfahrungsgemäß kommen Drohschreiben, bis gezahlt wird. Es gibt Berichte in Foren, dass bis zu über 20 Belästigungen eintreffen können.

Der Phantasie der Drohschreiber sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## mutterheimat (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, ob es möglicherweise ein Programm gibt, welches solche VERSTECKT liegende Kostenfallen erkennt und auch entsprechend vorwarnt. Z.B. durch ein rot aufleuchtendes Achtungssignal, auf dem Monitor. Ist vielleicht eine blöde Frage.


----------



## bernhard (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mutterheimat schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, ob es möglicherweise ein Programm gibt, welches solche VERSTECKT liegende Kostenfallen erkennt und auch entsprechend vorwarnt.


Ja, das Programm heißt "Hirn 1.0". Nur Nachdenken kann helfen. Webseiten, die auf der ersten, 
spätestens auf der zweiten  Seite persönliche Daten abfragen, nicht nachvollziehbare Daten im 
Impressum tragen, grenzenlose Wohltaten versprechen, usw., sind im allgemeinen "vergiftete" 
Lockfallen. Was auch sonst?


----------



## SEP (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Grundsätzlich - mehr als eine E-Mailadresse bekommt niemand im Netz von mir,
den ich nicht kenne.

Und wenn ich z.B. nen neuen Shop ausprobieren möchte, gebe ich den Namen 
einfach mal z.B. in Google ein. Da erfährt man schon recht sicher, wenn da was nicht koscher ist.

Nur so als Anreize für "Hirn 1.0" ...


----------



## technofreak (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



bernhard schrieb:


> Webseiten, .....die grenzenlose Wohltaten versprechen, usw.,
> sind im allgemeinen "vergiftete" Lockfallen.


Warum sollten anonyme Seitenbetreiber  Wohltäter der Menschheit spielen? Je 
mehr mit kostenlos/gratis  geworben wird, umso mißtrauischer sollte man sein. Schon 
die ersten Dialerabzockerseiten  vor 6-7 Jahren  setzten die   "kostenlos"  
Verführungsmasche ein.  An dieser perfiden Methode   hat sich bis heute   nichts geändert.

Auch und  gerade bei der Teilnahme an Gewinnspielen sollte man  äußerst vorsichtig sein.
 Auch hier: Warum will da jemand was verschenken? In praktisch allen Fällen geht es um
 das Sammeln von Adressen, die zu unkontrollierbaren Zwecken  und  immer 
 zum Nachteil/Schaden  der  Verbraucher eingesetzt werden.


----------



## CyberEye (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ist schon unheimlich mit welchen Tricks da gearbeitet wird aber was soll's:
Einfach allem gegenüber was kostenlos ist, halt sehr mißtauisch gegenüber stehen. Bekam von denen auch heute so ne hübsche Mail, die folgenden Inhalt hat


> _siehe Attachment, modinfo _


Tja, was da wohl die Überraschung werden soll, mags gar nicht wissen wollen.
Hab von denen vorher nix gewusst, und hatte einfach mal gegoogelt.
Fand euch lieben und ne menge Infos. Dafür im vorraus nen dickes *THX*
Tip, is man sich net sicher: einfach mal googeln und man weiss meistens mehr.

_[Gefährdende Links deaktiviert, identifizierbare Parameter entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Basti21 (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ich bin auch auf Nachbarschaft24 rein gefallen und habe heute eine e-mail mit einer Rechnung bekommen. Ich soll den Betrag inerhalb von 7 tagen zahlen. Was soll ich tun?


----------



## sascha (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Was soll ich tun?



Purzelbäume schlagen? Oder Hirn 1.0 aktivieren und selbstständig darauf kommen, dass man auch mal lesen könnte, was in einem Forum mit knapp 1000 Beiträgen zum Thema nachbarschaft24 schon geschrieben wurde?


----------



## mutterheimat (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Purzelbäume schlagen? Oder Hirn 1.0 aktivieren und selbstständig darauf kommen, dass man auch mal lesen könnte, was in einem Forum mit knapp 1000 Beiträgen zum Thema nachbarschaft24 schon geschrieben wurde?



Günstig wäre es, wenn du genug Platz im Müllcontainer hast.


----------



## Kilian2 (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ Technofreak:



technofreak schrieb:


> Warum sollten anonyme Seitenbetreiber  Wohltäter der Menschheit spielen? Je
> mehr mit kostenlos/gratis  geworben wird, umso mißtrauischer sollte man sein. Schon
> die ersten Dialerabzockerseiten  vor 6-7 Jahren  setzten die   "kostenlos"
> Verführungsmasche ein.  An dieser perfiden Methode   hat sich bis heute   nichts geändert.



Naja, ich denke speziell bei der hier besprochenen Seite zieht / zog noch eine etwas andere Masche. Zunächst besteht im Namen eine Nähe zu einem relativ großen "Netz-Konglomerat", welches div. Dienste anbietet. Sicher, mensch soll immer wachsam sein und genau hinguggen ... aber irgendwie ging das z.B. bei mir unter. Und dann kommt noch hinzu, dass diese Seite m.E. auch auf halbwegs normalen Seiten wirbt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, ich bin über myspace.com an die geraten ... war irgendwo ein banner und schwupp ... 

Komisch war mir dann schon, dass sofort (!) eine Email angegeben werden sollte - soweit ich das beobachtet habe, verbinden die eine einfache "Suchabfrage" mit einem solchen fingierten - d.h. nicht gültigen (!) - Vertragsabschluss.

Wie auch immer: Ich nutze seit Längerem eine Wegwerfmail - gibt es ja inzwischen nette Dingens da. Das beruhigt schonmal ungemein, frei nach dem Motto: Was ich nicht lesen kann, kann mich auch nicht heiß machen. Wenn ein Unternehmen so blöd ist, mir Sachen an eine ausdrücklich als Wegwerfmail zu erkennende Adresse sendet, PECH. :sun:

LG,
Kilian


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Kilian2 schrieb:


> Und dann kommt noch hinzu, dass diese Seite m.E. auch auf halbwegs normalen Seiten wirbt.


Das war bei Dialern auch so. Die größten deutschen Internetportale hatten teils übelste Dialerlinks...
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/11458
(der Fairness halber: ebenso w*b.de, fr**n*t u.a.)
Im Hamburger Dialerprozess gegen den dänischen "Paten" wurde vom Staatsanwalt ausdrücklich erwähnt, wer von dem Betrug damals profitiert hat (nachdem ja angeblich der Betrüger selbst nicht über seine milde Strafe hinaus finanziell profitiert haben soll)
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...ord_list[0]=fahnder&sword_list[1]=dialermafia


> 1075 Seiten umfasste schließlich die Anklageschrift, die in den nächsten Wochen vor dem Amtsgericht Hamburg St. Georg hätte verlesen werden sollen. Stattdessen ging alles ganz schnell am Freitag. Denn es kam zu einem so genannten Deal. *** und sein Komplize räumten die Vorwürfe pauschal ein. Am Nachmittag erhielten sie Freiheitsstrafen auf Bewährung und Geldbußen von insgesamt 2,1 Millionen Euro. Zu wenig? Für die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht. „Solche Betrüger muss man da packen, wo es ihnen richtig weh tut. Beim Geld“, sagt der zuständige Dezernatsleiter gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Und rechnet vor: *Allein für die Platzierung ihrer Werbebanner bei großen Onlineportalen wie Freenet oder AOL hätten die beiden Täter bis zu 1,5 Millionen Euro bezahlt.*


so what, business as usual...


----------



## blackpanther239 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Es ist ja nicht zu fassen!! 

Jetzt habe ich doch tatsächlich eine mail bekommen, mit dem identischen Wortlaut der Nachbarschaft24-Einladungen, nur von "http://www.nachbar-netz.com". Eine gewisse "Bianca" habe mich eingeladen. Die [ edit]  mit Briefkasten im Sandloch aus Dubai probieren doch echt auf alle erdenklichen Arten einen für dumm zu verkaufen !!

Also aufpassen Leute !!


----------



## Fezzo (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß kommen Drohschreiben, bis gezahlt wird. Es gibt Berichte in Foren, dass bis zu über 20 Belästigungen eintreffen können.
> 
> Der Phantasie der Drohschreiber sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.


hallo
ich hab da auch mal ne frage, ich habe das gleiche problem wie ihr, bin auch darauf reingefallen (nachbarschaft 24.net) und habe auch schon so eine e-mail bekommen, wo stand, ich solle doch bitte 54€ bezahlen.. daraufhin habe ich einen wiederruf geschrieben, dass die keinen cent von mir sehen werden usw, ich vom "vertrag" zurück trette (wusste es gar nicht, dass ich nen vertrag nun dort hab) und dann kam diese mail hier.. kann mir jemand sagen, was ich jetzt machen soll? sollte ich denen die 54€ schicken, oder gar nichts machen?? 
hier mal die zweite mail:


> Sehr geehrte Frau [.....],
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> ...


PS: die haben meinen nachnamen gar nicht, ich heiss ja gar nicht [.....] mit nachnamen,, ist das gut oder schlecht für mich??
ich bitte euch um rat 

_Daten, die der Identifizierbarkeit der Userin dienen, entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## MOLLILEIN (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Bin Neu Hier *

Und Ich Müss Was Sagen Dazu Ich Bin Auch Drauf Reingefallen '
Weil Da Kam Eine Mail Da Stand Drin Sie Werden Gesucht Ich Da Nachgelesen Und Alles Gemacht Dan Später  Kam Eine Mail Ihr Gewinn Konnte Nicht Zugestellt Werden 
 So Dann Ahbe Ich Alles Nachgelesen 

Diese Firma War Vor Einem Jahr Im Net Mit Kostenlos Sms Versenden  Die Gleiche Masche 
Die Gleich Anschrift Alles Gleich


----------



## Wembley (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Fezzo schrieb:


> hallo
> ich hab da auch mal ne frage, ich habe das gleiche problem wie ihr, bin auch darauf reingefallen (nachbarschaft 24.net) und habe auch schon so eine e-mail bekommen, wo stand, ich solle doch bitte 54€ bezahlen.. daraufhin habe ich einen wiederruf geschrieben, dass die keinen cent von mir sehen werden usw, ich vom "vertrag" zurück trette (wusste es gar nicht, dass ich nen vertrag nun dort hab) und dann kam diese mail hier.. kann mir jemand sagen, was ich jetzt machen soll? sollte ich denen die 54€ schicken, oder gar nichts machen??


Das ist nicht unbedingt überraschend. Die wollen doch dein Geld.  Nur ist dann die Frage, wie sie es kriegen. Mit Drohmails und Drohbriefen alleine werden sie es nicht kriegen, da so etwas niemanden verpflichtet zu zahlen. Die müssten den Weg übers Gericht gehen, was man aber, wie die Erfahrungen zeigen, vermeidet.
Ich würde dir vorschlagen, dich über diese Art, Internetgeschäfte zu machen, gründlich zu informieren. Lies bitte das:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/

Dort steht alles drinnen. Du wirst sehen, du hast es nicht mit meiner Meinung nach "üblichen" Geschäften bzw. Geschäftsleuten zu tun. Das dürfte neu für dich sein, aber lehrreich. Beruhigen wird dich diese Lektüre auch noch, da bin ich mir sicher.
Weiters hat dieser Thread schon ein Haufen Seiten. Alle diskutieren über das selbe Problem. Lies dich da auch ein. Du wirst sehen, du bist nicht allein.


----------



## blackpanther239 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Und der Spaß nimmt kein Ende ....

Heute war eine mail da von einer Nachbarin Lara, mit Einladung zur Seite "www.nachbar-suche.com".
Ich habe denen geschrieben, dass sie sich's sparen können und ihre Zeit für schönere Hobbies verwenden können als einseitige Brieffreundschaften.
Ist doch alles vom gleichen [.......]!! :unbekannt:

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Marc1978 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf den Blödsinn reingefallen, das mir eine Person X mich gern sprechen will, also mal hingesurft angemeldet,
jedoch falsche Daten gesetzt, mag nie persönliche Daten machen.
Und heute kam eine eMail von dem portal von wegen sie haben einen Hoitelgutschein von 500€ gewonnen.
Aber die Daten stimmen nicht und sollen mal abgeglichen werden,
jetzt sind dort mein richtiger Nachname und Adresse drin.
jedoch läuft alles über eine eMail die ich nicht habe ! was nun ?
Es kam auch gleich nach der Bestätigung der Daten , die Rechnung...
Naja, wie man so liest erstmal nicht Angst machen lassen, habe auch wiederrufen an [email protected] [email protected] und [email protected]
die letzte email war in der rechnung abgelistet, weiter
habe ich gesehn das auf der anmelde Seite nochmal richtig die Kosten gelistet werden müssen,
welche aber nicht so waren, sprich nur Daten und AGB bestätigen fertig.
und schon ist man reingefallen !
habe jetzt auch nicht wirklich interesse die 216 € zahlen zu müssen !
hat schon jemand eine mahnung und so erhalten ???
ach ja, diese eMail habe ich zum Anfang bekommen :


> Einladung deines Nachbars, deiner Nachbarin
> Exklusiv für den Nutzer der eMail: ***
> 
> Du wurdest von "Lisa" in das Nachbarschafts-Netzwerk eingeladen!
> ...


----------



## Marc1978 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

nachtrag, weiter habe ich nochmal geguckt, ich habe eigentlich nur die suche ausgefüllt und keine anmeldung, und auf der seite stand zu meinem such zeitpunkt nichts links daneben von 9€ oder so... aber was auch mir gleich auffallen müsste das man für die suche AGBs bestätigen muss... und danach auch noch die emailadresse per link bestätigen.

aber dann wie gesagt locken mit gutschein für richtige daten :-( 

kacke... hätte ich heut mal ned ausfüllen sollen...


----------



## Marc1978 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

eben eine Mail von denen


----------



## Hans-Wurst (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich bin auch darauf reingefallen und weigere mich standhaft zu bezahlen. Jetzt "drohen" die mir schon mit Inkassobüro. Sollen sie machen, mehr als böse Briefe schreiben können die mir auch nicht.

Aber ich habe was sehr interessantes entdeckt. Viele, u.a. ich auch, sagen ja die deutliche Hervorhebung von Preis und Vertragsdauer nicht gesehen zu haben. Das wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen, daß sie sich garnicht über die Startseite von nachbarschaft24.net angemeldet haben, sondern über die folgende Seite: [noparse]http://www.nachbarschaft24.net/?x=y&kennung=xxxxxx[/noparse]

Dort ist es nämlich nicht fett markiert. Und jetzt wollen die die Leute verarschen indem sie behaupten, daß die Kosten auf der Startseite (wo man sich aber garnicht angemeldet hat) deutlich hervorgehoben seien.


----------



## Marc1978 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Hans-Wurst schrieb:


> Ich bin auch darauf reingefallen .
> _Fullquote gekürzt _


hast du mal screenshots der mails ?


----------



## Sascha0406 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hast du einen Rat für mich was ich machen soll gegen die rechnung von nachbarschaft24.net?


----------



## webwatcher (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Die einzigen Ratschläge, die hier gegeben werden *dürfen*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
und Thread lesen, es ist alles schon zigmal durchgekaut  
nach fast *1000* Postings


----------



## dingens87 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hmm, bin auch in gewissenmaßen auf die Seite reingfallen.
Jedoch war mir des nicht ganz geheur und hab nicht meine richtige adresse und nicht den richtigen namen eingegebn
Das einzige, was die von mir haben is meine email adresse.
Grad eben kam auch die Rechung per mail, und da drn steht auch, "Bitte auf diese E-Mail nicht antworten. E-Mails auf diese Adresse können leider nicht bearbeitet werden. Einen direkten Kontakt und Hilfestellung zu diversen Themen erhalten Sie im Login-Bereich unter zur Hilfe. Nutzen Sie dort bitte unser Kontaktformular"    jedoch muss man glaub ich für dieses Kontaktformular da eingeloggt sein.

Und mit den 9 € im Monat, das steht zwar da auf der Seite, wenn man die aufruft, jedoch kann ich mich nicht erinnern das gesehn zu haben, als ich dem link in ner email gefolgt bin.

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch aus ?
Hat jemand von euch shcon vor längerer Zeit die rechnung gekriegt und was habt ihr gemacht ?

mfg 
Alex


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dingens87 schrieb:


> Und mit den 9 € im Monat, das steht zwar da auf der Seite, wenn man die aufruft, jedoch kann ich mich nicht erinnern das gesehn zu haben, als ich dem link in ner email gefolgt bin.


du befindest dich in Gesellschaft (von vermutlich tausenden) 



Hans-Wurst schrieb:


> Aber ich habe was sehr interessantes entdeckt. Viele, u.a. ich auch, sagen ja die deutliche Hervorhebung von Preis und Vertragsdauer nicht gesehen zu haben. Das wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen, daß sie sich garnicht über die Startseite von nachbarschaft24.net angemeldet haben, sondern über die folgende Seite: [noparse]http://www.nachbarschaft24.net/?x=y&kennung=xxxxxx[/noparse]
> 
> Dort ist es nämlich nicht fett markiert. Und jetzt wollen die die Leute verarschen indem sie behaupten, daß die Kosten auf der Startseite (wo man sich aber garnicht angemeldet hat) deutlich hervorgehoben seien.



ansonsten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
und  den Thread lesen, es gibt kaum Neues


----------



## dingens87 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> du befindest dich in Gesellschaft (von vermutlich tausenden)
> ansonsten
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> und  den Thread lesen, es gibt kaum Neues


denn schon irgendwelche konkrete Erfahrungen gehört ? Nach der Rechnung ?


----------



## dvill (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dingens87 schrieb:


> denn schon irgendwelche konkrete Erfahrungen gehört ? Nach der Rechnung ?


Konkret genug?


----------



## dingens87 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Konkret genug?



meinst du ">>> Hilfe Kostenfalle, ich bekomme Rechnungen, Mahnungen, Inkassoschreiben oder Drohungen. Was soll ich tun? <<<
>>> Knete oder Knast ... im Internet abgezockt! <<<"

ich mein ob was anderes als email kam ...


----------



## jupp11 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dingens87 schrieb:


> ich mein ob was anderes als email kam ...


Nach den bisher vorliegenden Kenntnissen nicht


----------



## dingens87 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Nach den bisher vorliegenden Kenntnissen nicht



also einfach auf emails nicht antworte bzw darauf kan nman ja sowieso nicht wirklich antworten.
Können die irgendwie über meine emailadresse an meine korrekten daten kommen ?


----------



## dvill (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich meine 2 Jahre Erfahrungen mit Kostenfallen. Außer schwachsinnigen Drohschreiben kam da wenig. Wer die Drohschreiben nicht weiter ertragen kann, zahlt eine Art Schutzgeld zur eigenen Beruhigung.


----------



## Marc1978 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

habs auch erstmal meinen anwalt angemalit, mit schilderung und den link von hier, mal sehn wer er dazu meint... und wie man sich verahlten solle...


----------



## Marc1978 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hehe, hier auch interessant -> http://www.vz-bawue.de/mediabig/42892A.pdf

mails am wochende


----------



## dingens87 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Marc1978 schrieb:


> habs auch erstmal meinen anwalt angemalit, mit schilderung und den link von hier, mal sehn wer er dazu meint... und wie man sich verahlten solle...



mhh die sache is ja die, als ich mich da "angemeldet " habe, war da nicht diese Startseite, wo es offensichtlich steht mit den 9 € zumindest wär es mir aufgefallen.

kannst ja mal schreiben, was dein anwalt so meint


----------



## Marc1978 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ja, die habe ich auch ned geahbt, nur so ein suchfenster...

wo man weben die suchregion eingeben konnte, bin auch über einen ganz anderen link auf die seite... und dort stand auch nix bei der anmeldung von wegen 9 €


----------



## dingens87 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Marc1978 schrieb:


> ja, die habe ich auch ned geahbt, nur so ein suchfenster...
> 
> wo man weben die suchregion eingeben konnte, bin auch über einen ganz anderen link auf die seite... und dort stand auch nix bei der anmeldung von wegen 9 €



jemand hier im forum, der von dem anmeldebildschirm ohne die 9 € n screenshot hat ?
Weil jetzt steht es ja irgendwie da auf der Seite, jedoch kann man das ja ohne weiteres wenn genug leute drauf reingefallen sind einfach hinschreiben, und somit dann darauf hinweisen


----------



## Marc1978 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

http://home.arcor.de/nolix/2.jpg

nur dies... aber dort ist nix dick geschrieben oder so...
weiter steht da auch nix von anmelden, sondern nur suche starten !


----------



## Wembley (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dingens87 schrieb:


> jemand hier im forum, der von dem anmeldebildschirm ohne die 9 € n screenshot hat ?
> Weil jetzt steht es ja irgendwie da auf der Seite, jedoch kann man das ja ohne weiteres wenn genug leute drauf reingefallen sind einfach hinschreiben, und somit dann darauf hinweisen


Was willst du mit dem Screenshot? Wie du anhand der vielen Postings gemerkt haben musst, haben sehr viele Leute keinen Preis wahrgenommen. Das hat natürlich seine Gründe. Was glaubst du, was die deine "Hinweise" interessieren? Die haben sich für ihr Geschäftsmodell entschieden und handeln eben danach. Wie dies aussieht und welche Folgen oder Nicht-Folgen für den Kunden hat, wirst du ja sicher schon wissen.

Mach dir doch nicht so viele Gedanken darüber. Für Panik besteht nun wirklich kein Grund.


----------



## Marc1978 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

noe.. das denke ich haben wir auch ned... aber wenn denn sind die 216€ echt schade... und verplempert... denn so langsam wie das scheiss portal ist...

denn bleib ich lieber bei studivz.de


----------



## dingens87 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Was willst du mit dem Screenshot? Wie du anhand der vielen Postings gemerkt haben musst, haben sehr viele Leute keinen Preis wahrgenommen. Das hat natürlich seine Gründe. Was glaubst du, was die deine "Hinweise" interessieren? Die haben sich für ihr Geschäftsmodell entschieden und handeln eben danach. Wie dies aussieht und welche Folgen oder Nicht-Folgen für den Kunden hat, wirst du ja sicher schon wissen.
> 
> Mach dir doch nicht so viele Gedanken darüber. Für Panik besteht nun wirklich kein Grund.




naja panik ist vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben, aber bin doch ein wenig beunruhigt, weil ja zum jetztigen zeitpunkt die preise sichtbar auf der seite zu sehen sind, und ich ein wneig ansgt davor habe, wenn ich nicht bezahl, dass ich nachher noch mehr zahlen muss ?
Sollte ich mich an die verbaucherschutz wenden ?


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dingens87 schrieb:


> aber bin doch ein wenig beunruhigt, weil ja zum jetztigen zeitpunkt die preise sichtbar auf der seite zu sehen sind,?


Ist das dein Problem, wenn die mit der Seite tricksen? 


dingens87 schrieb:


> Sollte ich mich an die verbaucherschutz wenden ?


Wenn du danach besser schlafen kannst, tu es.  ( sie werden dir nichts anderes sagen)


----------



## Wembley (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dingens87 schrieb:


> naja panik ist vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben, aber bin doch ein wenig beunruhigt, weil ja zum jetztigen zeitpunkt die preise sichtbar auf der seite zu sehen sind, und ich ein wneig ansgt davor habe, wenn ich nicht bezahl, dass ich nachher noch mehr zahlen muss ?


Es gibt nichts flüchtigeres als eine Seite im Netz. Das wissen wir alle aus Erfahrung nur allzu gut. Abgesehen davon, dass es davon abhängt, ob es eine beidseitige Willenserklärung bei einem Vertragsabschluss gab oder nicht. Wer als Anbieter es nicht schafft, einen wesentlichen Bestandteil einen Vertrages, den Preis, deutlich darzustellen, wird dann halt ziemliche Probleme haben, vor Gericht Recht zu bekommen. Aber eigentlich haben die eh keine Probleme damit, da sie gar nicht vor Gericht gehen. 
Es reicht ja, dass die Eingeschüchterten bezahlen. Damit haben die genug verdient.


> Sollte ich mich an die verbaucherschutz wenden ?


Ist durchaus eine Empfehlung wert. Aber viel anderes als wir werden die dir auch nicht sagen (können).


----------



## Ninaaaa (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich bin heute auf die Seite reingefallen,
befinde mich also noch in den 14 Tagen Widerrufsrecht...

wie komme ich jetzt da raus? E-Mail? Oder besser per Einschreiben?

Ich möchte es nicht bis zu einer Rechnung in 14 Tagen kommen lassen.

Dankeschön


----------



## Ninaaaa (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Lohnt es sich im Servicecenter anzurufen? Nirgendwo steht etwas von den Preisen...

Welche E-Mail Adresse funktioniert für einen Widerruf? 

Oder an welche Adresse kann ich per Einschreiben einen Widerruf senden?

Vielen Dank


----------



## dingens87 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wann kam eure erste Rechung, und was kam danach ?


----------



## Wembley (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Sorry, aber ich kriege immer noch größere Probleme, diese "Internet-Firma" ernst zu nehmen. 


Ninaaaa schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich im Servicecenter anzurufen? Nirgendwo steht etwas von den Preisen...


Ja und steht da überhaupt eine Telefonnummer? Ich fand da nur was von Telefax. Aber gut, ich kann mich sowieso derweil an keinen User erinnern, der dort angerufen hätte.
Mailadresse findet sich bei denen mittlerweile auch keine mehr (zumindest habe ich keine gefunden). Tolle Internet-Firma. *loooool*
Aber Mailadressen findest du hier in diesem Thread, wenn du denen unbedingt schreiben willst. 



Ninaaaa schrieb:


> Oder an welche Adresse kann ich per Einschreiben einen Widerruf senden?


Mir fallen auch derzeit keine User ein, die einen eingeschriebenen Brief nach Dubai oder in die Schweiz gesendet haben. Vielleicht hat es ja einen (oder mehrere) gegeben, dieser Thread ist mittlerweile 100 Seiten lang. Natürlich kann man auch eingeschriebene Briefe an Briefkästen schicken. Vielleicht sind die Briefkästen in Dubai schon so weit entwickelt, dass sie schon selbst unterschreiben. Oder vielleicht unterschreibt der Briefkasten-Aufhänger. Oder jemand anderer. Wer weiß.

Aber allgemein gilt: Was du tust (oder nicht tust) liegt in deinem Ermessen. 

Lies einfach die letzten paar Seiten und klick die Links dort an. Dann weißt du alles. Versprochen. Und du wirst beruhigt sein.


----------



## Hans-Wurst (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Marc1978 schrieb:


> hast du mal screenshots der mails ?



Willst du ejezt meinen gesamten E-Mail-Verkehr mit denen?

Die letzte lautete so:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Anonym,
> 
> wir haben Ihre e-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen, bestehen jedoch weiterhin auf
> unserer Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen.
> ...



In der vorigen E-Mail hatte ich denen erklärt, warum ihre Forderung unbegründet ist.


----------



## dingens87 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

wär es nicht was für Bizz Faß ohne Boden ?


----------



## Hans-Wurst (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Ninaaaa schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich im Servicecenter anzurufen?



Das glaube ich kaum. Denn die werden dir auch nichts anderes sagen als per Mail.


----------



## sascha (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dingens87 schrieb:


> wär es nicht was für Bizz Faß ohne Boden ?



Und dann?


----------



## Hans-Wurst (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Und dann?




Dann würden die zumindest mal öffentlich an den Pranger gestellt. Allerdings wäre es deutlich publikumswirksamer, wenn es bspw. bei Wiso laufen würde.


----------



## Balljunge (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dingens87 schrieb:


> wär es nicht was für Bizz Faß ohne Boden ?


Da BIZZ abgesetzt wird, braucht man sich an die Redaktion gar nicht mehr wenden.


----------



## Kilian2 (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ Ninaaa:



Ninaaaa schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auf die Seite reingefallen,
> befinde mich also noch in den 14 Tagen Widerrufsrecht...
> 
> wie komme ich jetzt da raus? E-Mail? Oder besser per Einschreiben?
> ...



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498&page=93

LG,
Kilian


----------



## Wembley (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Balljunge schrieb:


> Da BIZZ abgesetzt wird, braucht man sich an die Redaktion gar nicht mehr wenden.


Richtig. Das ist ohnehin passe. Prinzipiell schadet es zwar nicht, wenn drüber berichtet wird, aber diverse Firmen mit einem ähnlichen Geschäftsmodell sind immer wieder Thema in diversen einschlägigen Sendungen gewesen. Man kann also nicht sagen, dass die Medien dieses Thema links liegen gelassen hätten. Aber deswegen hat diese Masche nicht aufgehört. Man gründet nach einer gewissen Zeit (mit oder ohne Fernsehbericht) eine neue Firma mit neuer Seite und es geht wieder von vorne los. Wenn ich dran denke, welche Seiten, die zu Beginn dieser Welle vor zwei Jahren hier ellenlange Threads erzeugt haben, noch existieren, kann man bei vielen Auftritten von einer relativ kurzen Lebenszeit sprechen. Andere Seiten "überleben", weil die Angabe im Impressum einen Briefkasten irgendwo (Dubai, London, Karibik etc.) aufscheinen lässt. Die reale Durchsetzungsfähigkeit der Forderungen steigt dadurch aber nicht. Im Gegenteil. Vor Gericht wagt man sich, wenn überhaupt, ganz, ganz selten. Manche Anbieter überhaupt nie. Es ist zwar einerseits schwierig, dieses Geschäftmodell vollständig aus dem Internet zu verbannen, aber der informierte Verbraucher ist in der Regel in einer sehr guten Position.

Da jetzt eine neue Seite in diesem Thread begonnen hat, noch einmal das wichtigste zum Thema, damit sich die Frage "Was soll ich tun?" erübrigt.

Der Schnellsiedekurs:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Umfassende Erläuterung des Geschäftsmodells:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/

Rechtliche Grundlagen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Nach Lektüre dieser Links kann man sich die Beruhigungstabletten sparen.


----------



## Balljunge (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Prinzipiell schadet es zwar nicht, wenn drüber berichtet wird, aber diverse Firmen mit einem ähnlichen Geschäftsmodell sind immer wieder Thema in diversen einschlägigen Sendungen gewesen. Man kann also nicht sagen, dass die Medien dieses Thema links liegen gelassen hätten. Aber deswegen hat diese Masche nicht aufgehört. Man gründet nach einer gewissen Zeit (mit oder ohne Fernsehbericht) eine neue Firma mit neuer Seite und es geht wieder von vorne los.


Richtig. Wenn es zu heiß wird, wechselt man nur Firmennamen, Firmenstandort (Briefkasten), Marionette und Domain.


----------



## Marc1978 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@Ninaaa
solltest vielleicht mal versuchen, [...]...

bei normalen mails an die adressen kommen die nachrichten mit einem autoreplay zurück [...]...

_[Unsinnigen Ratschlag entfernt. Wir verbreiten keine Firmenpropaganda. (bh)]_


----------



## Ela666 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi genauso wie alle anderen hier auch bin ich auf die besagte Inet seite reingefallen jedoch unbewusst.
Also wie bei jedem anderen auch habe ich eine tolle email erhalten in der halt stand das mich wer sucht.
Auch ich habe es geglaubt und bin den link der in der email enthalten war.
Ich habe dort auch nie etwas gelesen von wegen 14 cTage Probezeit geschweige denn von diesem 9€ Monatsbeitrag.Habe mir deswegen auch nei weitere gedanken darum gemacht nachdem ich dann gesehen habe das nieman den ich kenne auf dieser seite ist habe ich mich auch net weiter dafür interessiert und habe diese eite auch nie wieder besucht bis ich vorgestern auch eine Email erhalten hatte das mein Gewinn nicht zugestellt werden konnte und das die mich drum bitten meine daten zu aktualliesieren.Daraufhin bin ich stutzig geworden und habe diese eite noch mal besucht und dann gesehen das dort echt auf der start seite was steht von 9€/monat.Nun bin ich da auf hilfe gegangen und habe gesehen das dort was steht wegen kündigen was vorher nicht da war.Und da habe ich dann das erste mal gesehen das meine 14 Tage am 24.11 verstrichen waren.....Und nun bin ich hier es war zwar alles was ich gelesen habe sehr hilfreich und habe genau das auf einer inet seite gefunden:


1. Ich hab mich angemeldet, aber der Preis stand in den AGB bzw. im Kleingedruckten unten am Seitenrand. Das hab ich dummerweise überlesen. Muss ich jetzt zahlen?

Man muss sich immer Folgendes vor Augen führen: der Preis ist einer der wesentlichsten Punkte eines Vertrages. Daher genügt es natürlich nicht, wenn der Preis irgendwo an unscheinbarer Stelle auftaucht und daher leicht übersehen werden kann. Über ihn muss beim Anmeldeprozess deutlich sichtbar informiert werden. Das ist nicht der Fall, wenn der Preis nur in den AGB steht oder weit unterhalb des Anmeldeformulares, so dass man ihn nur sieht, wenn man nach unten scrollt. In all diesen Fällen kann man die Zahlungsforderung ohne weiteres abwehren.

Man sollte den Betreibern mitteilen, dass man aufgrund der unzureichenden Preisinformation nicht von einem kostenpflichtigen Angebot ausgegangen ist und daher einen einen entsprechenden Vertrag auch nicht schließen wollte. Die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin bietet auf Ihrer Internetseite einen Musterbrief für die Betroffenen der Seiten lebenserwartung.de und lebensprognose.com an (vgl. hier).

Wenn man dies den Betreibern geschrieben hat, kann man die weiteren Schreiben von Inkassounternehmen und Anwaltskanzlei getrost ignorieren. Erst in dem unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass Post vom Gericht kommt, besteht wieder Handlungsbedarf (siehe hierzu Frage 3).


Ich habe keine Rechnung von dennen erhalten worann kann das liegen frage ich mich nun! Kann mir dabei jemand helfen oder kommt die noch ..wielange habt ihr auf eine rechung gewartet?


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Balljunge schrieb:


> Da BIZZ abgesetzt wird, braucht man sich an die Redaktion gar nicht mehr wenden.


Und "WISO ermittelt" berichtete bereits mehrfach über diesen Firmenverbund und seine mutmaßlichen Hintermänner


----------



## Wembley (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Ela666 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Rechnung von dennen erhalten


Also ich wäre nicht unbedingt scharf drauf. 



Ela666 schrieb:


> worann kann das liegen frage ich mich nun!


Ob die in ihrem Geschäftsgebahren Ordnung halten können oder nicht soll nicht dein Problem sein.


Ela666 schrieb:


> Kann mir dabei jemand helfen


Wie denn? Denen vielleicht eine Nachricht zukommen lassen, dass sie dir gnädigerweise eine Rechnung schicken sollen?


Ela666 schrieb:


> oder kommt die noch ..


In deren Buchhaltung haben wir keinen Einblick. Ob diese Geschäftsleute überhaupt einen Überblick haben, ist eine andere Frage, sollte aber die unfreiwilligen Kunden nicht sehr tangieren.


Ela666 schrieb:


> wielange habt ihr auf eine rechung gewartet?


Ich glaube nicht, dass die einen beinhart durchkalkulierten Zeitplan haben. 

Kurzum: Dies ist ein ganz eigenes Geschäftsmodell. Etwas anderes, als du vielleicht bisher von deinen persönlichen Erfahrungen her kennst.
Daher kann ich dir nur diesen Link empfehlen:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/

Dann wirst du verstehen, worum es hier geht.
Und natürlich ruhiger werden.


----------



## Dicki (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ich hab meien widerruf 2mal geschrieben, der erste bevor ich dieses forum gefunden hab,am selben tag als ich mich angemeldet hab und den 2. nach dem ich hier war (wollte noch nen besser formulierten widerruf schreiben).
Mein erster konnte angeblich nicht zugestellt werden. Hab dann pünktlich nach 14 tagenn (keine werktage) die rechnung bekommen. ein tag danach kam die antwort auf meinen ersten widerruf, in der sie ihn anerkannt haben. am tag danach kam eine zweite mail von der anderen adresse zu der ich meinen zweiten widerruf geschickt hab. in der stand, dass ich ja bereits widerrufen hätte und das von ihrer seite aus somit keine weiteren forderungen bestehe. 
Hört sich für mich an als ob sich die sache erledigt hätte, oder was meint ihr?

Werd auf jedenfall alle Mails mal aufbewahren. Gruß Dicki


----------



## Ela666 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Also ich wäre nicht unbedingt scharf drauf.
> 
> 
> Ob die in ihrem Geschäftsgebahren Ordnung halten können oder nicht soll nicht dein Problem sein.
> ...




ich weiß worum es geht....
ich habe mich schon weitgenug darüber erkundigt es geht mir nur darum zu wissen ob es evtl. daran liegt das ich diese anfrage die die mir geschickt haben was damit zu tun hat das ich noch keine rechnung bekommen habe oder etwas damit zu tun hat das ich es nun gekündigt habe ...


----------



## rueschu (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Kimi
Wiso du nervst doch nicht .....
Ist doch witzig zu wissen das man nicht der / die einzige ist dem so etwas passiert ist / war ...
Darum die Devise : Abwarten und Tee trinken:scherzkeks::-p
Viele Grüsse aus Berlin
rueschu


----------



## Ninaaaa (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

An welche E-Mail Adresse schicke ich den Widerruf am besten bzw welche hat bei euch funktioniert? Kann mir jemand vll seinen Widerruf kopieren, damit ich auch das richtige schreibe...

danke


----------



## Wembley (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Ela666 schrieb:


> ich weiß worum es geht....
> ich habe mich schon weitgenug darüber erkundigt es geht mir nur darum zu wissen ob es evtl. daran liegt das ich diese anfrage die die mir geschickt haben was damit zu tun hat das ich noch keine rechnung bekommen habe oder etwas damit zu tun hat das ich es nun gekündigt habe ...


Keine Ahnung. Ich kann mich da schwer in diese Geschäftsleute hineindenken.  Anhand der bisherigen Postings kann ich auch keine Systematik erkennen. Auch bei anderen Anbietern war das bisher schwierig bis unmöglich. Ob die da überhaupt genau durchdachtes System haben und groß unterscheiden?


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Ob die da überhaupt genau durchdachtes System haben und groß unterscheiden?


Der Wirrwarr und das Chaos können auch durchaus beabsichtigt  sein. Umso größer ist die Verunsicherung 
bei den Betroffenen, wie man es  auch an  diesem Thread ablesen lesen


----------



## Ninaaaa (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ dicki

an welche email adresse hast du denn geschrieben? 

kannst du mir den zweiten widerruf mal hierhin kopieren, der auch funktioniert hat....

dankeschön


----------



## katzenjens (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

warum macht ihr euch alle so viel Gedanken, versucht Widerrufe an die Firmen zu verschicken? Dadurch zeigt ihr denen doch nur, dass es euch gibt und ihr euch einen Kopf um die Fantasieforderungen der gewitzten "Geschäftsleute" macht.

Erstmal, Widerruf wäre nur nötig, wenn ihr einen Vertrag wissentlich abgeschlossen habt, inklusive aller Haken und Ösen sowie das Kleingedruckte gelesen vor Klick auf den Link oder Anmeldebutton.

Da ich vermute, dass niemand von euch wissentlich einen dieser Verträge abgeschlossen hat, wäre, wenn überhaupt, ein Widerspruch eher angebracht.

Angenommen, der Anbieter der fragwürdigen Leistungen bekommt am Tag 1000 Anmeldungen, davon sind 900 mit falschen Daten und Wegwerf-EMailadresse, 50 reagieren gar nicht auf die Rechnung und erste Mahnung, 50 schicken einen Widerspruch, Widerruf oder zeigen dem Anbieter anderweitig eine Reaktion. Um welche Gruppe würdet ihr euch kümmern, wenn ihr Anbieter wärt? Na? Dämmerts? Noch nicht?

OK, zweites Beispiel:
Vertreter klingelt an der Tür.
Möglichkeit 1 = Nicht reagieren
Möglichkeit 2 = Aufmachen und versuchen den redegewandten Vertreter zu überzeugen, dass man keinen Staubsauger braucht.

Bei 1. wird der Vertreter beim Nachbarn klingeln. 

Bei 2. kann es dir passieren, dass der Vertreter überzeugender ist als du. Und schon hast du einen Staubsauger an der Backe.

2a. Würdest du den Staubsauger kaufen, wenn dir der Vertreter sagen würde, er zeigt dich an wenn du ihn nicht kaufst?

Wie schon öfters hier geschrieben, die Anbieter der fragwürdigen Leistungen sind nicht wirklich Geschäftsleute im Sinne von Leistung und Gegenleistung. Es ist zwar im strafrechtlichen Sinne kein Betrug, somit wäre eine Anzeige bei der Polizei sinnlos. Aber zivilrechtlich kommen diese "Geschäftsleute" niemals an ihr Geld. Die leben recht gut von den eingeschüchterten "Aufdenleimgehern" .

Hier der immer wieder gerne gezeigte Link:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherh...ertragsfallen/

Und der (natürlich nie auf den Einzelfall bezogene) Rat  :
- EMails speichern
- Drohungen ignorieren
auch solche: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498&page=93

- erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid reagieren mit Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Marc1978 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hey, lach, bekomme ich eben nicht schon wieder so eine anmelde info mail 

irgendwie von nachbarschaftssuche *lol*

hab mal den header rausgeholt


```
From - Mon Dec 03 17:04:48 2007
X-Account-Key: account2
X-UIDL: UID44788-1089625903
X-Mozilla-Status: 0001
X-Mozilla-Status2: 00000000
X-Mozilla-Keys:                                                                                 
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
X-Original-To: XXX
Received: from mail-in-02.arcor-online.net (mail-in-02.arcor-online.net [151.189.21.42])
	by mail-in-01-z2.arcor-online.net (Postfix) with ESMTP id 534312BEB85
	for <XXX>; Mon,  3 Dec 2007 10:21:02 +0100 (CET)
Received: from nachbarschaft-sucher.com (nachbarschaft-sucher.com [79.133.41.8])
	by mx.arcor.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id EAA2532EF40
	for <XXX>; Mon,  3 Dec 2007 10:21:01 +0100 (CET)
Received: from srv4.newsadserver.info (nachbarschaft-sucher.com [79.133.41.8])
	by nachbarschaft-sucher.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id 715398195FE
	for <XXX>; Mon,  3 Dec 2007 10:20:41 +0100 (CET)
Date: Mon, 3 Dec 2007 10:20:41 +0100
X-Sender: [email protected]
Errors-To: [email protected]
To: XXX
From: Nachbarschaft Einladung <[email protected]>
Reply-To: Nachbarschaft Einladung <[email protected]>
Subject: Einladung von Sabrina aus deiner Nachbarschaft!
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
X-Priority: 3
X-Mailer: oemPro - www.octeth.com
X-Mailer-MsgId: bm9saXhAYXJjb3IuZGU=
X-Mailer-CSID: MV8x
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="iso-8859-1"
X-Virus-Scanned: ClamAV 0.91.2/4980/Mon Dec  3 03:28:55 2007 on mail-in-02.arcor-online.net
X-Virus-Status: Clean
X-Antivirus: AVG for E-mail 7.5.503 [269.16.13/1167]
```

läuft es also über so einen newsserver ? und irgendwelche verteilerlisten von octeth ?


----------



## Bento (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> OK, zweites Beispiel:
> Vertreter klingelt an der Tür.
> 
> Möglichkeit 2 = Aufmachen und versuchen den redegewandten Vertreter zu überzeugen, dass man keinen Staubsauger braucht.
> ...



Antwort zu 2a:

Ja, ich muss den Staubsauger kaufen, da ich durch das Öffnen der Tür, nach dem Klingeln, bereits einen gültigen und unwiderrufbaren Kaufvertrag eingegangen bin. Jetzt kann nur noch die Anzahl der Staubsauger ausgehandelt werden.
Der Kaufvertrag ist übrigens unwiderrufbar, da der Vertreter mir den Staubsauger beim öffnen der Tür in die Hand fallen ließ und ich so bereits eigenständig mit der Leistung begonnen habe.
So hat mir jedenfalls der Staubsaugervertreter das gesagt und er wird ja sicherlich nicht Lügen.
Übrigens..... ich habe hier immer noch 23 nagelneue Staubsauger stehen. Braucht jemand einen?


----------



## Hans-Wurst (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Bento schrieb:


> Antwort zu 2a:
> Übrigens..... ich habe hier immer noch 23 nagelneue Staubsauger stehen. Braucht jemand einen?



Du kannst ja mal die netten Leute von Nachbarschaft24 fragen. Vielleicht wollen die ja mal ihren Briefkasten saugen :-D


----------



## dingens87 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Ela666 schrieb:


> Hi genauso wie alle anderen hier auch bin ich auf die besagte Inet seite reingefallen jedoch unbewusst.
> Also wie bei jedem anderen auch habe ich eine tolle email erhalten in der halt stand das mich wer sucht.
> Auch ich habe es geglaubt und bin den link der in der email enthalten war.
> Ich habe dort auch nie etwas gelesen von wegen 14 cTage Probezeit geschweige denn von diesem 9€ Monatsbeitrag.Habe mir deswegen auch nei weitere gedanken darum gemacht nachdem ich dann gesehen habe das nieman den ich kenne auf dieser seite ist habe ich mich auch net weiter dafür interessiert und habe diese eite auch nie wieder besucht bis ich vorgestern auch eine Email erhalten hatte das mein Gewinn nicht zugestellt werden konnte und das die mich drum bitten meine daten zu aktualliesieren.Daraufhin bin ich stutzig geworden und habe diese eite noch mal besucht und dann gesehen das dort echt auf der start seite was steht von 9€/monat.Nun bin ich da auf hilfe gegangen und habe gesehen das dort was steht wegen kündigen was vorher nicht da war.Und da habe ich dann das erste mal gesehen das meine 14 Tage am 24.11 verstrichen waren.....Und nun bin ich hier es war zwar alles was ich gelesen habe sehr hilfreich und habe genau das auf einer inet seite gefunden:
> ...




also bei mir kam erst als ich die gewinnmitteliung da beantwortet habe, natürlich mit falshcen daten, jetzt heiß0 ich bei denen Herr [....], und wohn in ner Straße, die es garnicht gibt, dass einzige was die von mir haben is email, und mein kollege mient, wenn web.de meine daten rausgibt muss web.de ordentlich blechen, und dann sollen mir die 200€ da bei nachbarschaft egal sein xD

_Name zum Schutz des Users gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## dingens87 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

und mhh komisch, obwohl ich da ja schon stolzes mitglied bin, hat mich shcon wieder ein nachbar gesucht xD diesmal war es glaub ich laura xD
ich speicher jetzt einfach mal alle emails, die mich da einladen xD mal sehen, wer noch so alles bei mir hier wohnt xD


----------



## Marc1978 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dingens87 schrieb:


> und mhh komisch, obwohl ich da ja schon stolzes mitglied bin, hat mich shcon wieder ein nachbar gesucht xD diesmal war es glaub ich laura xD
> ich speicher jetzt einfach mal alle emails, die mich da einladen xD mal sehen, wer noch so alles bei mir hier wohnt xD



[noparse]hehe mich auch... siehe eine seite vor  dort habe ich den header drin 

war mal wieder dieser text :

Einladung deines Nachbars, deiner Nachbarin
Exklusiv für den Nutzer der eMail: [email protected]

Du wurdest von der in der Betreffzeile erwähnten Person in das
Nachbarschafts-Netzwerk eingeladen!

Du findest im Nachbarschafts-Netz viele deiner Nachbarn wieder und
kannst diese direkt in deine Freundesliste aufnehmen.
Finde nette Leute in deiner Umgebung mit genau deinen Interessen durch
unsere wissenschaftliche Matchingfunktion.

Hier klicken zum Suchen
http://www.nachbarschaft-sucher.com

Weitere Funktionen des Nachbar-Netzwerkes:
- Direkter Kontakt zu Gleichgesinnten
- Automatische Suche
- Geprüfte Profile
- Anonym und Diskret
- Wissenschaftliche Matchingfunktion

Melde dich jetzt in wenigen Minuten an und schau dich in der
Nachbarschaft genauer um!
Wir haben bereits 27 weitere Nachbarn in deiner nähreren Umgebung
gefunden!
http://www.nachbarschaft-sucher.com

freundliche Grüsse,
Dein Nachbar Online Team

@dingens
ich habe auch erst falsche daten gehabt und wegen diese tollen gewinnemail
leider meine richtigen daten reingemacht...

weiter habe ich jetzt die aliasemail dort aus meinem pool gelsöcht, sollten die mir jetzt mailen, haben die 550 :-P[/noparse]


----------



## katzenjens (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



			
				dingens87 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch erst falsche daten gehabt und wegen diese tollen gewinnemail
> leider meine richtigen daten reingemacht...



... dass schmerzt :wall: . Naja, wirst Du die Mahnungen und Inkassodrohungen per Post bekommen. Ansonsten keine besonderen Massnahmen nötig  .

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## schildzilla (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hi ihr. finde das interessant was ihr über die "community" schreibt. folglich hab ich nach all den infos hier mal ne pampige email an diesen seriösen betreiber geschrieben, da ich auch reingefallen bin, rein interessehalber was passiert. zum glück bezahl ich nichts leichtgläubig 
morgen seh ich wahrscheinlich, was die schreiben. finde das irgendwie lustig und es macht jetzt schon spass. ich seh das wie ein computerspiel das den namen "nachbarschaft24 trägt. und das beste ist, es ist gratis und man spielt es mit lebenden menschen. sagt mir einfach was ihr von meinem netten text haltet 
geschrieben habe ich das hier, auch wenn die hälfte nicht stimmt aber das wissen ja die nicht:
(von unten nach oben lesen)


> Hallo,
> 
> auf der Webseite ist KEIN "eindeutiger" Hinweis ersichtlich über die anfallenden Kosten der Community. Nach einem Telefonat mit der Verbraucherschutzzentrale erfuhr ich, dass ihre Seite bereits bekannt und der Vertragsschluss aus vielerlei Gründen nicht rechtskräftig und somit nicht zustande gekommen ist. Dies bestätigte mir ebenfalls ein Anwalt, welcher ihre Seite inklusive aller Anmeldeformulare ausführlich überprüft und zur Sicherheit gespeichert hat. Das heißt, dass ich den Rechnungsbetrag für den nicht zustande gekommenen Vertrag nicht bezahlen muss oder bezahlen werde. Gerne können sie sich auch selbst mit der Verbraucherschutzzentrale in Verbindung setzen.
> Sollten sie meine Mitgliedschaft nicht löschen, wünsche ich ihnen viel Spass beim Rechnungen oder Mahnschreiben schicken, welche ich ausdrücklich und wie sie sicher auch wissen mit Erfolg ignorieren werde.
> ...


Am 3 Dec 2007 um 13:45 hat Nachbarschaft24 - Vertragsservice geschrieben:


> Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit] ,
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> ...





> > Hallo,
> >
> > ich möchte meinen Mitgliednamen löschen, da ich kein Interesse an dieser
> > Community habe
> ...


> 
-
> Nachfolgend einige interne Notizen
> Kundennummer: 224xyz
> Anrede: Herr
> Vorname: *ich*
> Nachname: ****
> Anmeldedatum: 2007-11-10 18:01:47


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



			
				Nachbarschaftsfreunde aus Dubai schrieb:
			
		

> _noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie
> nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.
> ...



http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.d...rzentrale-gewinnt-gegen-gebruder-schmidtlein/


			
				Landgericht Darmstadt schrieb:
			
		

> *Das Gericht rügte diesen Hinweis als unzulässig, weil der Nutzer hier nicht in unmittelbarem räumlichem Zusammenhang darauf hingewiesen werde, wie er die Veränderung der Testzeit in ein kostenpflichtiges Abo hätte verhindern können.
> 
> Nach Einschätzung der VZ seien viele Betroffene daher auch davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um eine unverbindliche Testzeit handelt*


Trifft letzteres denn nicht auch auf die allermeisten Unternehmen der Nutzlosbranche zu?


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Trifft letzteres denn nicht auch auf die allermeisten Unternehmen der Nutzlosbranche zu?


seit Beginn dieser Verschleierungstechnik vor  ca 2 Jahren de facto ausnahmslos


----------



## Dumbo1969 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Mich hat`s dann leider auch erwischt. Das erste schriftliche Scharmützel mit Dubai bzw der Schweiz habe ich hinter mir. Gezahlt habe ich nichts. Nerven liegen aber blank.:unzufrieden:

Bislang habe ich noch nicht alle 103 Seiten zu dem Thema durchgeschmökert, daher zwei Fragen:

Lohnt sich der Gang zur Verbraucherberatung?

Hat jemand hier im Forum schon mal nen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid von der [ edit]  bekommen?


----------



## sascha (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Hat jemand hier im Forum schon mal nen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid von der [ edit]  bekommen?



Nein. Und selbst wenn -was macht das für einen Unterschied? Bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid prüft das Gericht nicht, ob die Forderung zu Recht besteht.


----------



## Dumbo1969 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ Sascha: 
mich würde nur mal interessieren, wie weit die gehen...
wie schon geschrieben...Nerven liegen blank...

dass ich einem solchen Bescheid durch Ankreuzen widersprechen kann, weiss ich dank des Forums (und die restlichen 102 Forumsseiten lese ich mir in meinen beiden freien Tagen diese Woche durch)

aber momentan herrscht noch der Zustand "oh nein - wie konnte ich nur so dusselig sein" :wall: "hilfe, hilfe, Inkasso droht"


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Dumbo1969 schrieb:


> mich würde nur mal interessieren, wie weit die gehen...


ungefähr so
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


Dumbo1969 schrieb:


> Nerven liegen aber blank.:unzufrieden:


Verständlich, aber dazu besteht  kein Grund 


Dumbo1969 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Gang zur Verbraucherberatung?


Wenn man  sehr unsicher ist, hilft es die Nerven zu beruhigen, unbedingt nötig ist es nicht.  


Dumbo1969 schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier im Forum schon mal nen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid von der [ edit]  bekommen?


nein. selbst wenn dieser höchst unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten würde,  wäre es kein Beinbruch.  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Dumbo1969 schrieb:


> "hilfe, hilfe, Inkasso droht"


Rette sich, wer kann.


----------



## Dumbo1969 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> ungefähr so
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121
> 
> Verständlich, aber dazu besteht  kein Grund
> ...


wenigstens kann ich wieder lachen!!!!!  Der Antispam-Link ist echt genial!


----------



## Dumbo1969 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

naja, als gesetzestreue Verwaltungstussi bin ich da etwas vorgespannt (okay , ab und an leicht panisch)


----------



## Hans-Wurst (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Dumbo1969 schrieb:


> @ Sascha:
> "hilfe, hilfe, Inkasso droht"




Mir droht ja auch Inkasso. Ich habe denen darauf geantwortet, daß meiner Meinung nach garkein gültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist und daß ich diese Forderung deswegen natürlich nicht bezahlen werde. Ich habe die Mail dann wortwörtlich wie folgt beantwortet: 

"Ihren weiteren Maßnahmen sehe ich mit Interesse entgegen. 

Mit nicht so freundlichen Grüßen
Mein Name"


----------



## Hans-Wurst (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Hans-Wurst schrieb:


> Mir droht ja auch Inkasso. Ich habe denen darauf geantwortet, daß meiner Meinung nach garkein gültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist und daß ich diese Forderung deswegen natürlich nicht bezahlen werde. Ich habe die Mail dann wortwörtlich wie folgt beantwortet:
> 
> "Ihren weiteren Maßnahmen sehe ich mit Interesse entgegen.
> 
> ...



Verdammt, wollte natürlich schreiben "wie folgt beendet". Warum gibt's denn hier keinen Editier-Button:roll:


----------



## Dumbo1969 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ob die wohl nen Scheich mit Kamel zum Geldeintreiben schicken? Oder eher so nen zu kurz geratenen Schweizer wie in der Ricola-Werbung?


----------



## technofreak (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Da die sich  bisher immer nur als virtuelle Nervtöter offenbaren,  ist das schwer zu beantworten


----------



## biene1988 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

HILFEEEE...

bin ja sooo blöde!!!
mano, was mach ich denn jetzt...
...das mit dem Widerruf hab ich schon verpasst, weil ich auch einfach nicht mehr auf der Seite war und jetzt plötzlich die mail bekommen hab, mit Gewinn und so , bla bla
dann war ich auf deren Seite und wollte Vertrag kündigen, das geht erst in 2 Jahren und daraufhin kam ne Mail, dass ich 54 Euro auf folgendes...KOnto überweisen soll.
??
ne, oder??

Muss ich das jetzt wirklich machen? Ich wusste davon gar nichts!

Bitte helft mir:cry:

mfG


----------



## jupp11 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



biene1988 schrieb:


> Muss ich das jetzt wirklich machen?


Wenn du zuviel Weihnachtsgeld hast? 

Sonst einfach mal den Thread   lesen, (ich weiß,  lesen  strengt furchtbar  an, vor allem weil 
 dutzende schon dasselbe  gefragt haben) und  dann vor allem das hier:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

dann solltest du wieder ruhig schlafen können.


----------



## biene1988 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ok, danke erstmal, 
den teil hab ich auch schon versucht zu lesen, man ist das viel...
aber, wie soll ich z.B. meine Rechnung verweigern, wenn es keine E-mail Adresse von denen gibt, wo was ankommt???
so ein Mist


----------



## jupp11 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



biene1988 schrieb:


> aber, wie soll ich z.B. meine Rechnung verweigern, wenn es keine E-mail Adresse von denen gibt, wo was ankommt???


Das ist nicht dein Problem, seriöse Anbieter pflegen erreichbar zu sein

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50131


----------



## biene1988 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

also meinst du, ich soll einfach nichts machen und abwarten?
Was ist, wenn ich nachher Post bekomme und so nen Kram?
Ziehe in drei Wochen um, soll ich denen neue Adresse lieber mitteillen, nicht dass meine Mitbewohner von so vielen Briefen genervt werden?


----------



## jupp11 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Niemand darf dir persönlich konkret sagen, was du tun oder nicht tun  solltest, 
da dies in Deutschland verboten ist (unerlaubte Rechtsberatung) 

Wenn dir  aus dem,  was hier bereits dutzendfach gepostet wurde, immer noch nicht klar wird,
 was da ab geht, geh zur Verbraucherberatung oder zu einem Anwalt. 

PS:  "Scheichs" aus der dubaianischen Freibeuterzone würden mich nicht um  den Schlaf bringen


----------



## dingens87 (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Marc1978 schrieb:


> _Fullquote gelöscht _



hey geil jetzt wurde ich von "Sandra" auf Nachbar-treffen eingeladen, und siehe da, die selbe Seite. xD


----------



## dingens87 (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> ... dass schmerzt :wall: . Naja, wirst Du die Mahnungen und Inkassodrohungen per Post bekommen. Ansonsten keine besonderen Massnahmen nötig  .
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Jens



nein ich habe da nicht meine richtigen daten angegeben, und mein auch nicht, dass geschrieben zu haben, aber egal xD


----------



## biene1988 (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



biene-maja schrieb:


> ich weiß es nicht..ich bin einfach gerade total verzeweifelt und hilflos...



Und was hast du nun gemacht??
Bin ja in selben Situation wie du...


----------



## biene1988 (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



biene-maja schrieb:


> hey....leider war ich auch so dumm aber zu dumm
> 
> habe auf diese mail reagiert und mich registriert und auch "diesen freund " gesucht...fand das ziemlich uninteressant, habe mir nix dabei gedacht  und nicht mehr auf die mails reagiert...und gelöscht...nun kam dann "die rechnung"...
> ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll....habe die mails von denen nicht mehr..die sind alle gelöscht weil ich mir ja nix dabei gedacht habe...
> ...


hey !

bin in fast der selben Situation wie du, und weis auch nicht was ich jetzt machen soll
Hast du denen das Geld geschickt, oder gelassen?


----------



## Immo (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



biene1988 schrieb:


> bin in fast der selben Situation wie du, und weis auch nicht was ich jetzt machen soll
> Hast du denen das Geld geschickt, oder gelassen?


Warum suchst du dir eigentlich nur die raus, die ebenfalls völlig verunsichert sind?
Du hast jeden möglichen Hinweis bekommen. Anscheinend ist dir nicht zu helfen.


----------



## schildzilla (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wie ich gestern schon gepostet hatte
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=213881#post213881
habe ich auf meine hier bereits geposteten mails nochmal eine antwort von nachbarschaft24.net bekommen. lest vorher aber mein letztes post mit der kopie des mailverkehrs, damit ihr genau wisst wie bisher alles abgelaufen ist.
wer übrigens mit nachbarschaft24.net per email streiten will, das geht wie ich herausgefunden habe über die email "[email protected]". könnt aber sein dass mails ohne ticketnummer die nicht über die webseite angefangen wurden nicht ankommen. probiert es ruhig mal. soll ich den lustigen knaben noch etwas antworten?
auf jeden fall kam das hier:




> -zitat-
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr *,
> 
> ...


----------



## schildzilla (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe noch eine frage an alle geschädigten.
welcher absender steht auf den mahnbriefen
und welcher absender steht auf den inkassoschreiben?
dann hänge ich meiner briefträgerin nen zettel an meinen briefkasten, dass sie diese post als unbekannt/verzogen/verstorben oder falsche adresse zurückschicken soll. 
was nicht erreichbar ist, kann man schlecht anmahnen.


----------



## Hans-Wurst (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



schildzilla schrieb:


> soll ich den lustigen knaben noch etwas antworten?
> auf jeden fall kam das hier:




Genau diese Mail mit dem identischen Wortlaut habe ich auch bekommen. Ich habe darauf geantwortet, daß kein Vertrag zustandegekommen ist und ich die Forderung deshalb (selbstverständlich) nicht begleiche. Weiter habe ich geschrieben "Ihren weiteren Maßnahmen sehe ich mit Interesse entgegen. Mit nicht so freundlichen Grüßen"


----------



## biene-maja (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



biene1988 schrieb:


> hey !
> 
> bin in fast der selben Situation wie du, und weis auch nicht was ich jetzt machen soll
> Hast du denen das Geld geschickt, oder gelassen?



ich habe auf die anderen gehört und nichts gemacht.
habe denen erst versucht eine email zu schreiben, was ja nix brachte..dann hab ich dieses forum gefunden und ich lass es mal drauf ankomme, denn wer garantiert mir, ob das geld wirklich ankommen würde?? udn außerdem müsste man das 4x bezahlen! und das seh ich definitiv nicht ein!
ich werde erst auf einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid reagieren,aber ich denke mir, wenn die den per post schicken kostet doch die briefmarke alleie schon so viel


----------



## jupp11 (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



biene-maja schrieb:


> ich werde erst auf einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid reagieren,aber ich denke mir, wenn die den per post schicken kostet doch die briefmarke alleie schon so viel


"Die" können den überhaupt nicht verschicken, sondern sie müßten den bei einem  
deutschen Gericht beantragen. Nur  ein Gericht verschickt den.  
(ohne dass dabei überhaupt die Rechtmäßigkeit  der Forderung geprüft wird) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
und der kostet erheblich mehr als eine  Briefmarke, nämlich ca 23€,  die sie vorschiessen
 müßten.
Abgesehen davon müßten  sie sich mit echter Adresse "outen", was ihnen sicher noch 
unangehmer sein dürfte


----------



## mutterheimat (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich bezweifle, daß der Begriff "unangenehm" angebracht ist. Es wird, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit, gar keine reguläre Adresse geben. Denn selbst wenn es diese im Ausland gibt, muß mit einem Rechtshilfeersuchen der deutschen Behörden, zumindest gerechnet werden (Thema Betrug).


----------



## jupp11 (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Mit der Freibeuterzone Dubais gibt es überhaupt keine Rechtsabkommen.


----------



## rueschu (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss "_Peter Smith_" ja erreichbar sein


Hallo an alle !:-p
Man kann ja keinen in der Nachbarschaft finden......denn alle Kontakte findet man  ja  hier !!
Gruss
rueschu


----------



## knicker (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

auch ich depp bin in die falle getappt
jetzt hab ich ne rechnung im postfach liegen 
habe ein support ausgefüllt das sie den account unverzüglich löschen sollen und ich keine rechnung bezahlen werde
jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was passiert 
wie ich hier gelesen habe soll ich mich um nix kümmern da bin ich mal gespannt 

sehe ich ja richtig oder?


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



knicker schrieb:


> wie ich hier gelesen habe soll ich mich um nix kümmern da bin ich mal gespannt
> 
> sehe ich ja richtig oder?


Hast du hier gelesen? Dann kannst du dir die Frage selbst beantworten, gell??


----------



## Yvonne22 (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo mir ist leider auch das gleiche passiert...

was soll ich jetzt machen? Habe denen nun 3 mal geschrieben und immer schreiben sie mir sowas zurück :



> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie
> nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.
> ...



HILFE was soll ich jetzt machen ? Anwalt aufsuchen=?

Bitte um antwort
Lg yvonne


----------



## sascha (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> HILFE was soll ich jetzt machen ? Anwalt aufsuchen=?



Klar, kannst du. Oder einfach lesen:


----------



## Balljunge (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Yvonne22 schrieb:


> hallo mir ist leider auch das gleiche passiert...
> 
> was soll ich jetzt machen?


*H* allo,
*I* ch bin auch reingefallen,
*L* ese nicht gerne,
*F* reue mich trotzdem auf
*E* ure ausführlichen Antworten  :smile:


----------



## BenTigger (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Balljunge schrieb:


> *H* allo,
> *I* ch bin auch reingefallen,
> *L* ese nicht gerne,
> *F* reue mich trotzdem auf
> *E* ure ausführlichen Antworten  :smile:



Hier meine Antwort:

....


(Da du ja schriebst, nicht gerne zu lesen, brauche ich ja auch keine Antwort zu schreiben, da du die ja eh nicht gerne lesen willst. Ansonsten verweise ich auch auf die Nachricht genau über der deinigen. Da steht alles wissenswerte.):wall:


----------



## Niclas (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Und was soll das?  die Moderatoren hier scheinen  Ironie  nicht mehr zu verstehen...

(vermutlich fehlen die Ironietags)


----------



## biene1988 (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



biene-maja schrieb:


> ich habe auf die anderen gehört und nichts gemacht.
> habe denen erst versucht eine email zu schreiben, was ja nix brachte..dann hab ich dieses forum gefunden und ich lass es mal drauf ankomme, denn wer garantiert mir, ob das geld wirklich ankommen würde?? udn außerdem müsste man das 4x bezahlen! und das seh ich definitiv nicht ein!
> ich werde erst auf einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid reagieren,aber ich denke mir, wenn die den per post schicken kostet doch die briefmarke alleie schon so viel



ok ok
ja, ob das Geld ankommt ?? wer weis, und die haben dann ja noch mehr Daten, wenn ich anfang den was zu überweisen...
Auf gerichtlMahnb. warten? und dann? würdest du dann zahlen?
lG


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



biene1988 schrieb:


> ok ok
> ja, ob das Geld ankommt ?? wer weis, und die haben dann ja noch mehr Daten, wenn ich anfang den was zu überweisen...
> Auf gerichtlMahnb. warten? und dann? würdest du dann zahlen?
> lG


Bitte hört jetzt mal auf, hier User zu verunsichern! Dazu besteht nicht der geringste Grund.

Dieses "Unternehmen" ist mit seinen unzähligen Mutter- und Tochtergesellschaften bereits seit Jahren aktiv. Bislang gab es meiner Kenntnis nach kein einziges Mal ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren.

Warum wohl? Weil diese Leute sehr wohl eine Risiko-Chancen-Abwägung vornehmen und ganz genau wissen, dass sie mit der Einleitung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens Schiffbruch erleiden würden.

Warum also dieses Risiko eingehen, wenn es derart viele User gibt, die sich durch permanente Drohungen in Stakkato-Art einschüchtern lassen und dann doch freiwillig zahlen (man schätzt, dies sind 10-15 %).


----------



## mutterheimat (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Yvonne22 schrieb:


> hallo mir ist leider auch das gleiche passiert...
> 
> was soll ich jetzt machen? Habe denen nun 3 mal geschrieben und immer schreiben sie mir sowas zurück :
> 
> ...


Den Müllcontainer leeren, du brauchst Platz für blödsinnige Briefe, gilt auch für den PC.:-p.


----------



## SebastianK (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich benötige Forderungen (oder deren Kopien), die User in den vergangenen ZWEI Tagen erreicht haben. Gibt es da jemanden, der betroffen ist von den MeeToo-Usern?


----------



## sascha (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Ich benötige Forderungen (oder deren Kopien), die User in den vergangenen ZWEI Tagen erreicht haben. Gibt es da jemanden, der betroffen ist von den MeeToo-Usern?



Warum brauchst du die?


----------



## Pepto (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Also ich bin bis jetzt mit meinem einmaligen Widerruf gut gefahren. Ich sollte bis 09.11.07 zahlen. Es kam die bekannte Leier von denen: Zu spät widrerufen, Forderung besteht weiterhin, Vertrag für 2 Jahre,.... bla bla bla. Ansonsten seit der Zeit Funkstille. Jede weitere Mail von denen wird meinerseits ignoriert. Ich glaube Ignoranz trifft die am meisten und sie werden am ehesten Ruhe geben. Andernfalls werde ich sie in meinem E-Mailpostfach sperren und ich brauch mir nicht mehr die Mühe zu machen diesen Müll selbst zu löschen. Die Neugierde hat mich bis jetzt allerdings davon abgehalten!!!


----------



## SebastianK (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ Pepto:
Kam denn heute oder gestern auch eine Forderung an?


----------



## Pepto (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Nein, die einzige Forderung war die Rechnung Anfang November und die Mail auf meinen Wiederruf!!!


----------



## biene-maja (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ich habe bisher auch noch nihct mehr als eine rechnung bekommen...doch es wären aber auch einige mehr aus dem form hier "vor mir dran" 
von daher kann ich mich noch was zurücklehnen...^^
bin gespannt wann die sich nochmal melden wenn überhaupt....


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



biene-maja schrieb:


> bin gespannt wann die sich nochmal melden wenn überhaupt..


Keine Sorge, die melden sich! Damit du dich bereits auf die diversen Mahnungen vorbereiten kannst, hier mal ein kleiner Grundkurs.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, die melden sich! Damit du dich bereits auf die diversen Mahnungen vorbereiten kannst, hier mal ein kleiner Grundkurs.



Anm.: Man müsste das ganze eigentlich inzwischen in "Eschborner Dreieck" umbenennen, denn in Kalletal/Herford wurde es etwas ruhig in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Madeleine (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Guten Morgen liebe Mitreingefallene. :]

Auch ich habe mich leider bei nachbarschaft24.net am 02.12. angemeldet, meinen Account jedoch noch am selben Tag über den Punkt 3 bei 'Hilfe' gelöscht. Nach 14 Tagen soll mein Profil dann gelöscht werden.
Heute morgen entdecke ich dann dieses Forum hier und habe vorsichtshalber unter Punkt 4 der 'Hilfe' "sonstige Fragen" etc. eine Mail geschickt, ob ich denn doch was zahlen müsste. Kurze Zeit später habe ich dann zusätzlich (doppel hält besser) einen Widerrufsmail an die suppor-Mail geschickt. 
Ich bin etwas verwirrt, denn ich bekam eine Mail zurück und weiß nur nicht, auf welche sie geantwortet habe:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> leider kann Ihre Anfrage auf diesem Wege nicht bearbeitet werden. Nutzen Sie bitte unser Kontaktformular im internen Bereich. Diese finden Sie unter dem Punkt "zur Hilfe" im eingeloggten Bereich.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja weiterhelfen. 

Und noch eine Frage. Intelligent wie ich bin habe ich meine Daten (Nachname, Straße) auf der Seite angegeben. Sollte ich sie jetzt noch löschen oder mich vorerst lieber nicht mehr einloggen?

Freundlichste Grüße,
Madeleine


----------



## Luftverbraucher (5 Dezember 2007)

*nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo!

Bei mir ist es wie bei vielen anderen folgendermaßen gegangen:

Zuerst kam eine E-Mail, dass mich jemand sucht.
Dann kurz vor Ablauf der 14 Tage Rücktrittsrecht eine weitere E-Mail, dass ich etwas gewonnen habe und dass mir der Gewinn nicht zugestellt werden konnte. Ich sollte bitte die Personalien nochmal berichtigen und für das Profil wäre es ebenfalls besser.

Die neun Euro auf der Startseite waren nicht vorhanden. AGB habe ich nicht gelesen.

Gestern habe ich eine hübsche Rechnung bekommen. Ich habe der Rechnung wiedersprochen und erklärt, dass kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, an mehrere E-Mail-Adressen von denen gesendet.

Daraufhin kam die Antwort (wie bei vielen anderen), dass die 9 Euro deutlich auf der Startseite geschrieben waren und es in den AGB ebenfalls stehen würde, die ich durch ankreuzen bzw. anklicken als gelesen und akzeptiert hätte -> kurz gesagt ich müßte zahlen und alles wäre rechtens.

Jetzt wird es schon richtig lustig. Das macht ja schon fast Spass mit denen.

Meine Antwort:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
> 
> Das war bei der Anmeldung nicht ersichtlich und ein Hinweis in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen reicht gesetzlich absolut nicht aus.
> 
> ...



Warte schon gespannt auf die Antwort. Vermutlich werde ich jetzt nichts mehr unternehmen, ausser es juckt mich wieder in den Fingern *ggg*.


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

:respekt: :dafuer:


----------



## Luftverbraucher (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxx,
> 
> wir haben Ihre e-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen, bestehen jedoch weiterhin auf
> unserer Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen.
> ...



Das kam als Antwort. Jetzt juckt es mich doch in den Fingern *ggg*.


----------



## Luftverbraucher (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Meine Antwort darauf:



> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Übergeben Sie es bitte Ihrem Inkassounternehmen. Freue mich immer über Gesellschaft. Soll ich schon mal etwas Kaffee aufstellen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristin (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

wie wohl viele hier, bin ich auch auf "nachbarschaft24.net" reingefallen.
Eine Rechnung habe ich noch nicht erhalten, sondern eine mail darüber, dass mir jemand geschrieben hätte. Ich habe also nachgesehen und wollte gleichzeitig meinen Account löschen. Da wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich das innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Registrierung hätte tun müssen und jetzt für 2 JAHRE!!! vertraglich gebunden bin und monatlich 9 Euro zahlen müsse..irgendwie im voraus..

Jetzt bin ich ziemlich geschockt.

Wie sollte ich mich nun verhalten? Zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen oder gar nichts tun? Auf eine Rechnung warten oder irgendwelche Schritte einleiten???

Muss ich die ca. 230 Euro zahlen und wenn dann wann? Ich meine, ich habe als derzeit Schülerin generell ganz knappe Kasse...Wenn ich das zahlen müsste, würde ich vermutlich meinen Bausparvertrag kürzen..
Mensch, in was man alles hineingerät :-(...

Kann mir jemand hier eine AUskunft geben bitte?

Das wär sehr nett!!

Vielen Dank schon mal dafür!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kristin


----------



## jupp11 (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Kristin schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand hier eine AUskunft geben bitte?


Wie wäre es mit Lesen? Der Thread ist mittlerweile  über 1000 Postings lang und
  deine Frage  wurde schon dutzende Male gestellt.
Die Antwort ist immer dieselbe:   
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Madeleine (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ Luftverbraucher: an welche E-Mail(s) hast du denn deine Kündigung bzw deinen Widerruf geschickt?


----------



## Luftverbraucher (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Dies kam als Antwort zurück:

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,

wir haben Ihre e-Mail erhalten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Supportteam

An diese Mail Adressen:

[email protected]
[email protected]

Das bringt alles nicht. Sinnloser E-Mail-Verkehr - mehr nicht! Aber mir macht es Spass! :sun:

Habe sie schon von verschiednen Wegwerfadressen von mir angeschrieben mit verschiedenen Lustigen Sachen. :scherzkeks:

Wegen 59 Euro wollen die jemanden einschüchtern :vlol:

59 Euro brauche ich am Wochenende in der Disco in 2 h beim Ausgehen :spitz:


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luftverbraucher schrieb:


> Das bringt alles nicht. Sinnloser E-Mail-Verkehr - mehr nicht! Aber mir macht es Spass! :sun:


Es kann ja wohl nicht Aufgabe eines  Verbrauchers sein  Detektiv zu spielen, um  den Herrschaften
 gnädigerweise eine gültige Emaildresse zu entlocken.
Wenn es überhaupt noch eines Beweises  der mehr als fragwürdigen Geschäftsmethoden bedürfte,
 dann liegt er hier vor.

Seriöse Anbieter legen Wert darauf  ohne Probleme erreichbar zu sein.


----------



## Luftverbraucher (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

[email protected]

Die Mail funktioniert auch.

Das macht richtig Spass!!!

Schreibt die Leute alle mal an mit netten Geschichten. Oder ist das illegal. Darf man an die netten Leute keine Geschichten senden?

Dem Armen der da am PC sitzt, wird sicher schon langweilig immer die gleichen Spam-Mails zu versenden.

Wir sollten denen mal ein paar gute Witze erzählen.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luftverbraucher schrieb:


> Dem Armen der da am PC sitzt, wird sicher schon langweilig immer die gleichen Spam-Mails zu versenden.


Dem Autoanswer-Program  wird es nie langweilig. Menschen sind für derartige 
"Dienste" zu teuer


----------



## Luftverbraucher (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Entschuldige dass ich heute ein bischen Spam betreibe.

Vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar die mitmachen. Da ich Mitleid mit solchen Leuten habe, fasse ich mir ein Herz und schicke jetzt jeden Tag bis sie mich in Ruhe lassen, auf jede funktionierende Mail von Ihnen einen guten Witz!

:scherzkeks:


----------



## Madeleine (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Danke. 
Mir gehts nur darum, eine Bestätigungsmail zu bekommen, damit die mir nichts mehr anhaben können. Dann ist alles in Ordnung. 
Viel Spaß beim E-Mail schreiben.  scheint sehr amüsant zu sein.


----------



## blowfish (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luftverbraucher schrieb:


> Da ich Mitleid mit solchen Leuten habe, fasse ich mir ein Herz und schicke jetzt jeden Tag bis sie mich in Ruhe lassen, auf jede funktionierende Mail von Ihnen einen guten Witz!


Glaubst du wirklich, dass die 24 Stunden 7 Tage die Woche jemand angestellt ist, der die Mails beantwortet?
Einen Automaten interessiert der Inhalt einer Mail nicht. Die kommen dann dort in den Müll. Der Betreiber der Seite merkt aber, dass da einer ist, der regelmäßig antwortet. Hier kann er ja weiter versuchen seine Drohkulisse zu verstärken.
Leute die weniger Antworten haben wohl auch eher Ruhe.


----------



## dmstefan (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

nachdem ich heute auch "Opfer" wurde, obwohl, das weiss ich noch gar nicht, weil ich den bestätigungsdlink nicht angeklickt hab, und nicht mehr auf der seite war (mich trotzdem auf die rechnung "freue"), muss ich eines feststellen:

1. bereits nach 2!!! seiten in diesem thread, konnte ich ganz entspannt den rest lesen, weil ich beruhigt war! vielen dank an diese institution!

2. alle, die ab seite 2 in diesem thread noch fragen stellen a la: "ich hab mail x oder mail y bekommen! was soll ich tun?", sollten an die betreiber und mods dieses threads eine zwangsgebühr von 54 € entrichten, um deren nervenkostüm zu entschädigen!

3. sollte faulheit (nicht lesen vorheriger beiträge und hilfen) bestraft werden! :wall:

vielen dank


----------



## Mone (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Nabend zusammen, mir ist heute das selbe passiert ich ´habe eine Email
bekommen in der ich aufgefordert wurde mich zu registrieren weil ein Bekannter mich sucht.

das habe ich auch getan, da ich dachte das es so etwas ähnliches ist wie wer-kennt-wen u habe mich registriert. 

Nun wollte ich heute abend wieder dort rein u bin zufällig auf eurer Seite gelandet u habe mich direkt wieder abgemeldet, das hat laut 
System auch geklappt das habe ich natürlich kopiert u gespeichert.
damit man mir nicht nachsagen kann das ich es nciht getan habe .

nun bin ich echt mal gespannt was da kommen wird.

Lg, Mone


----------



## SebastianK (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

dmstefan: wenn es einen Applaus-Button hier gäbe, dann würd ich morgen früh vermutlich immer noch draufhämmern 

Top!


----------



## Luzy (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Es kann ja wohl nicht Aufgabe eines  Verbrauchers sein  Detektiv zu spielen, um  den Herrschaften
> gnädigerweise eine gültige Emaildresse zu entlocken.
> Wenn es überhaupt noch eines Beweises  der mehr als fragwürdigen Geschäftsmethoden bedürfte,
> dann liegt er hier vor.
> ...



Na, nu hör aber auf. :scherzkeks: Wo ich doch heute hier gelesen habe, dass die gute Nachbarschaft sogar eine Service-Telefonnr. angibt, unter der sich beunruhigte Abonnenten beschweren können, lol.:argue:


----------



## jupp11 (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> : Wo ich doch heute hier gelesen habe, dass die gute Nachbarschaft sogar eine Service-Telefonnr. angibt, :


vermutlich 0900er  für 2.99€/Min mit mindestens 10 Minuten Warteschleife...


----------



## Luzy (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> vermutlich 0900er  für 2.99€/Min mit mindestens 10 Minuten Warteschleife...



Nee, stand in einem Posting von Madeleine, bei mir auf Seite 108. Da kopiert sie den Mailverkehr mit dem Verein. Sehe aber gerade das es nur ne Fax-Nr ist, sorry!! Ist aber auch etwas verwirrend, da beide Nummern identisch sind und unten drunter dann der Satz mit der TELEFONISCHEN Betreuung steht. Ist die Vorwahl von Liechtenstein. 

"Internationale Service-Nummer:
Telefax: 00423 662901808

Deutsche Service-Nummer:
Telefax: 00423 662901808

Die telefonische Kundenbetreuung ist von Montag bis Freitag in der Zeit von 10 - 17 Uhr (außer feiertags) erreichbar."


----------



## jupp11 (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Diese Nummer steht auch im Impressum:  nachbarschaft24.net/impressum.html


> Internationale Service-Nummern:
> Telefax: 00423 662901808


Wieso das 


> Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europe:
> Servicecenter
> Via Vorame 98
> 6612 Ascona
> Switzerland


eine  Liechtensteiner Faxnummer  als Anlaufpunkt nennt, anstatt eine Schweizer
 Nummer, wird wohl  nur dubaianischen Kamelen einleuchten....


----------



## Luzy (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Diese Nummer steht auch im Impressum
> nachbarschaft24.net/impressum.html



Na ja da bin ich wohl ein bisschen langsam heute... 



jupp11 schrieb:


> Wieso eine  Liechtensteiner Faxnummer als Anlaufpunkt nennt, anstatt eine Schweizer Nummer, wird wohl nur dubaianischen Kamelen einleuchten....



Habe nun auch die Telefonnummer entdeckt: 00423 662901800

Diese 004423 6 soll eine Nummer zur Einwahl ins Liechtensteiner Mobilfunknetz sein. Aus Liechtenstein kommt wohl öfter mal nix Gutes: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44498


----------



## Luzy (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Mone schrieb:


> .....
> nun bin ich echt mal gespannt was da kommen wird.
> 
> Lg, Mone



Also eigentlich dürfte dann nichts mehr kommen.  Bei mir war dann jedenfalls Funkstille.


----------



## cn2008 (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Schönen guten Abend,

ich habe heute eine E-Mail von Nachbarschaft24 bekommen in der folgendes steht:



> [noparse]******************************************
> Lieber Nachbar(In),
> 
> schön, dass du dich am 04.12.2007 bei uns angemeldet hast. Deine Anmeldung wurde erfolgreich durchgeführt und deine Daten befinden sich gerade in der Bearbeitung.
> ...




Ich war ganz verwundert über die E-Mail, da ich mich nicht erinnern konnte, mich da jemals angemeldet zu haben. 
Über google kam ich auf dieses Forum und diesen Thread. Hab mir ziemlich viele Beiträge durchgelesen, allerdings konnte mir keiner meine Frage beantworten: Was soll ich davon halten und vorallem wie soll ich mich verhalten? 

Einfach ignorieren oder doch einen Widerruf abschicken? Laut den meisten Beiträgen soll dieser ja nicht fruchten. Die Sache ist, ich weiß nicht was die von mir für Daten (abgesehen von der E-Mail-Adresse; die allerdings nicht mit richtigen Daten von mir gefüllt ist) haben. 

Theoretisch hätte ich ja 14 Tage Zeit für einen Widerruf, allerdings frage ich mich, wieso ich sowas machen sollte, da ich keine Ahnung habe wieso die mir so eine E-Mail schicken?!

Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit die E-Mail-Adresse zu löschen, da wie gesagt, sie eine Fake-Addy ist. Allerdings habe ich dennoch die Sorge, dass ich nicht weiß, was die für Daten von mir haben (und vorallem von wem/wo).

Über rasche Antwort und Tipps wie ich mich nun Verhalten soll, wäre ich euch dankbar, da ich keine Lust habe denen einen Widerruf zu schicken um denen damit zu zeigen, dass die E-Mail die sie von mir haben, stimmt. 
Es gibt genügend Leute die diese E-Mail von mir kennen, allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass mir jemand sowas antun würde?!

MfG,
cn2008


----------



## Immo (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



cn2008 schrieb:


> Über rasche Antwort und Tipps wie ich mich nun Verhalten soll, wäre ich euch dankbar,


der Link der schon hundertfach gepostet wurde 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

ansonsten schließe ich mich diesem Poster an 


dmstefan schrieb:


> nachdem ich heute auch "Opfer" wurde, obwohl, das weiss ich noch gar nicht, weil ich den bestätigungsdlink nicht angeklickt hab, und nicht mehr auf der seite war (mich trotzdem auf die rechnung "freue"), muss ich eines feststellen:
> 
> 1. bereits nach 2!!! seiten in diesem thread, konnte ich ganz entspannt den rest lesen, weil ich beruhigt war! vielen dank an diese institution!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pfadfinder (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
nachdem die ‚Nachbarsuche’ anscheinend nicht abebbt und ich neugierig bin, stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:

Ob es die Büroverwaltung der Twin Towers in Dubai interessieren könnte, welches 'Geschäftsmodell' der Mieter betreibt. ?

Hat außerdem schon jemand die Bank in D verständigt ?

Hat schon jemand der Opfer Werbung vom Sponsor (evtl. Münzen) erhalten ?

Hat schon jemand im ‚Verzeichnis’ der Webseite (findet man, wenn man das Impressum aufruft) seinen Wohnort angeklickt . Die haben sich schon ganz schön Mühe gemacht und wirklich eine beträchtliche Anzahl von Städten/Gemeinden mit vermeintlichen Mitgliedern aufgeführt. 
In unserer kleinen Gemeinde könnten sogar 2 Nicks (Vorname, abgekürzter Nachname) mit den Merkmalen auf 2 reale Personen zutreffen. 
Ob ich die 2 jungen Damen wirklich nach ihrem Alter frage werde, weiß ich noch nicht. 

Gruß
Pfadfinder


----------



## Luftverbraucher (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Schade das mit dem automatischen Antwortprogramm.

Wenigstens arbeiten sie wirtschaftlich gut - nach dem Min.-Max-Prinzip.

Minimaler Aufwand für maximalen Erfolg :-p:scherzkeks:


----------



## Madeleine (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Mone schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen, mir ist heute das selbe passiert



Hast du dich bei der Seite direkt abgemeldet? Mir wurde gesagt, ich kann den Service noch 14 Tage nutzen und dann wird mein Account gelöscht. Kündigung wäre am 16.12. Habe auch einen Screenshot gemacht, um das festzuhalten.
Ich hoffe mal, das reicht dann auch.


----------



## Darknet (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo habe auch das Problem hab die ganze Zeit Mails bekommen das ich eingeladen wurde darauf nicht reagiert.
Heute kam nun folgendes:



> Hallo Nutzer der eMail [email protected],
> 
> jemand wollte mehr über dich erfahren und hat nach dir gesucht.
> Klicke jetzt den Link, um zu erfahren, wer sich für dich interessiert.
> ...



Daraufhin bin hab ich mal auf den Link geklickt und meine Emailadresse war oben eingetragen.
Hab mir dann noch die AGB´s durchgelesen und dann gesehen was es kostet.
Danach hab ich die Site wieder geschlossen.
Können dir mir jetzt irgendwas da ich ja nichts ausgefüllt und mich nicht registriert habe.Bitte um Hilfe hab das Geld einfach nich um son Mist zu zahlen
Gruss
Darknet:wall:


----------



## Immo (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Darknet schrieb:


> Bitte um Hilfe


der Link der schon hundertfach gepostet wurde 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

ansonsten : 


dmstefan schrieb:


> nachdem ich heute auch "Opfer" wurde, obwohl, das weiss ich noch gar nicht, weil ich den bestätigungsdlink nicht angeklickt hab, und nicht mehr auf der seite war (mich trotzdem auf die rechnung "freue"), muss ich eines feststellen:
> 
> 1. bereits nach 2!!! seiten in diesem thread, konnte ich ganz entspannt den rest lesen, weil ich beruhigt war! vielen dank an diese institution!
> 
> ...


----------



## Brittzi (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo, ich bin auch auf Nachbarschaft24 reingefallen. Habe mir den Text der am Anfang dieses Threads steht genau durchgelesen. Meine Frage ist nun, ich kann auf der Nachbarschaft24 Seite zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt ( im jahre 2009, haha) die mitgliedschaft kündigen. Soll ich das tun oder soll ich alles belassen wie es ist?


----------



## Immo (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Brittzi schrieb:


> Soll ich das tun oder soll ich alles belassen wie es ist?


zum xten Mal:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

komm wieder, wenn du das *gründlich* gelesen hast. Einzelrechtsberatung 
ist in Deutschland verboten


----------



## LeLamp (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo zusammen.

Hab gestern auf Seite eins angefangen zu lesen und bin jetzt auf Seite 111. uiuiui. Meine Fragen wurden (schon auf Seite 1) fast alle beantwortet, nur ein Detail habe ich leider nicht beim lesen beantwortet bekommen:

Wenn jetzt trotzdem eine Rechnung kommt, würde es dann helfen, wenn man den Brief als "Empfänger unbekannt" an die Post zurück gibt. Denn ich habe meine richtige Adresse (aus oben stehenden, mehrfach genannten Gründen) angegeben, aber zum Glück (?) nicht meinen richtigen, sondern einen verstümmelten Namen.

Sollte ich dazu einen Kommentar überlesen haben, tuts mir leid. Wollte keinen "me too" verfassen.

MfG, LeLamp


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Lies das hier, da steht  alles übersichtlich erklärt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich finde es irre, wie viele Leute diesen Kostenfallenstellern hinterher rennen wollen, um diesen noch so eine Art Liebesbeweis aus dem Kreuz zu leiern.

Meine Wertschätzung für diese Leute liegt auf ähnlichem Niveau wie für Einbrecher oder Taschendiebe. Umgekehrt darf man sicher annehmen, dass sie selbst die Geschädigten als anonyme Masse rechtsunsicherer Mitbürger betrachten, die hemmungslos mit Drohschreiben in Angstzustände getrieben werden dürfen, um ihnen Beutegelder abzujagen.

Die Annahme, dort würden Menschen Schreiben lesen und über den Inhalt nachdenken, ist ebenso absurd wie die Hoffnung auf Verständnis, Menschlichkeit oder Anstand.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Meine Wertschätzung für diese Leute liegt auf ähnlichem Niveau
> wie für Einbrecher oder Taschendiebe.


Taschendiebe  sind vergleichsweise harmlos. Einbrecher verursachen  bei Betroffenen 
noch Jahre später Angstzustände 


dvill schrieb:


> Ich finde es irre, wie viele Leute diesen Kostenfallenstellern hinterher rennen wollen,
> um diesen noch so eine Art Liebesbeweis aus dem Kreuz zu leiern.


Man sollte den vielen me too Postern hier zu Gute halten, dass sie wohl das erste Mal  mit  den
Schattenseiten des Internet Bekanntschaft gemacht haben und  bis dahin  mit reichlich Naivität
 und Gottvertrauen  ins Netz gegangen sind 


dvill schrieb:


> Die Annahme, dort würden Menschen Schreiben lesen und über den Inhalt nachdenken,
> ist ebenso absurd wie die Hoffnung auf Verständnis, Menschlichkeit oder Anstand.


Sie können eben nicht  glauben, dass sich  im dem ach so hochgejubelten Internet genauso
 viele wenn nicht viel mehr schräge Typen tummeln  wie   in der realen Welt, die nur eins im Sinn haben:
*Anderen Menschen ihr Geld abzujagen und das mit den übelsten Tricks*


----------



## Luftverbraucher (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Taschendiebe  sind vergleichsweise harmlos. Einbrecher verursachen  bei Betroffenen
> noch Jahre später Angstzustände
> 
> Man sollte den vielen me too Postern hier zu Gute halten, dass sie wohl das erste Mal  mit  den
> ...



Wo er Recht hat ...

@Allgemein
Konnte die vergangen zwei Tage viel positives aus diesem Forum mitnehmen. Ich kannte es vor dem Vorfall nicht :-D. Viele die hier schreiben, wissen sich ja zu helfen, sonst hätten sie dies hier nicht gefunden. Daß sie nicht so abgebrüht sind, wie einige andere hier und trotzdem sie vieles hier gelesen haben, noch "Angst" (wegen 59 Euro kann man nicht von Angst reden) haben, ist wohl verständlich, weil das die erste Erfahrung ist, mit solchen Gaunereien. Spätestens beim zweiten Mal sind sie bestimmt abgeklärter und lassen sich nicht mehr so schnell einschüchtern.

Ich glaube ein Satz trifft die teilweise "besserwisserischen und herablassenden Posts" einiger Leute hier ganz gut:

"Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König!"


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luftverbraucher schrieb:


> die teilweise "besserwisserischen und herablassenden Posts"


Es geht vielen, die hier schon länger mitarbeiten auf den Keks, (und ganz offen mir auch immer wiedermal) 
dass ohne  auch nur das Posting darüber mit der bereits zum x.ten mal gegebenen  Antwort 
 zu lesen, blind drauflos posten. Es ist, soweit ich das verfolge nicht besserwisserisch sondern mehr genervt.

Als Erklärung   für dieses blinde Drauflosposten gibt es wohl nur die blanke Panik, die diese  User haben, 
weil sie vermutlich   das erste Mal damit   Bekanntschaft  gemacht haben.
Daher paßt der Vergleich mit den Blinden schon ganz gut, Panik macht bekanntlich blind...


----------



## mutterheimat (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Nur mal eine Frage. Wielange, ungefähr, muß man mit blödsinnigen E-mails und Mahnpost etc. leben? Wer hat diesbezüglich Erfahrung? Eine Woche, oder ein Jahr? Wielange?:scherzkeks:


----------



## Issoy (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo, 

ja ich habs auch gemacht und wiedermal viel zu schnell rumgeklickt, gesehen hab ich davon auch nix, dass es was kosten soll meine Auflösung ist dafür zu klein ... daher ...

meine Frage ist aber eine andere, wo soll ich diesen Widerruf hinsenden, an die Rechnungsemail geht es nicht, da kommt was wieder von "kann nicht bearbeitet werden, loggen Sie sich ein"

will mich aber nicht einloggen. Könnte bitte wer die Kontaktemail posten wo ich dann ein nettes Schreiben bekommen "Sie haben zu spät widerufen" ?

Danke!


----------



## webwatcher (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mutterheimat schrieb:


> Nur mal eine Frage. Wielange, ungefähr, muß man mit blödsinnigen E-mails und Mahnpost etc. leben?


Dazu gibt es keine  festen Werte. Wer Glück hat, bekommt nach kurzer Zeit keinen Müll mehr. 
Kann ab auch urplötzlich nach Monaten wieder auftauchen. In den ca zwei Jahren, in denen  
wir das beobachten,  gibt es jede denkbare  Kombination. Man sollte sich dadurch aber nicht irritieren lassen.


----------



## mutterheimat (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Gibt es denn nicht irgendeine Handhabe, oder ein Gesetz, daß solchen Herrschaften gewaltig und langfristig auf die "Pfoten" haut. :wall:


----------



## Issoy (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

lesen fällt mir überhaupt nicht schwer - siehe PN - 

aber die Erklärung für meine Frage steht da auch, samt Intension !


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mutterheimat schrieb:


> Gibt es denn nicht irgendeine Handhabe, oder ein Gesetz, daß solchen Herrschaften gewaltig und langfristig auf die "Pfoten" haut. :wall:


Wie? Einmarsch in die  Freibeuterzone Dubais oder Liechtenstein? 

Das ist doch gerade der Trick, dass es außerhalb  deutscher Zugriffsmöglichkeiten liegt. 
Umgekehrt ist es auch genau der Grund, warum sich der Vorposter nicht soviele Kopfschmerzen 
machen sollte. Dubaianischen Briefkastenfreibeutern hinterherzulaufen halte ich für ziemlich überflüssig


----------



## Brittzi (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Immo schrieb:


> zum xten Mal:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> 
> komm wieder, wenn du das *gründlich* gelesen hast. Einzelrechtsberatung
> ist in Deutschland verboten



Und was wenn meine frage auch nach lesen des textes noch nicht beantwortet ist?


----------



## webwatcher (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Brittzi schrieb:


> Und was wenn meine frage auch nach lesen des textes noch nicht beantwortet ist?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


> 4. Wenn dann noch Fragen bestehen: Fragen!
> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden* (Rechtsberatungsgesetz). Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
> Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.


----------



## dmstefan (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

"meine Frage ist aber eine andere, wo soll ich diesen Widerruf hinsenden, an die Rechnungsemail geht es nicht, da kommt was wieder von "kann nicht bearbeitet werden, loggen Sie sich ein""


schicke ihn an mich, ich kontrolliere vorher noch auf rechtschreibfehler!:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Laß gut sein, mir geht das wie gesagt auch ab und zu auf den Wecker. ( Mach das schon etwas länger mit, so circa fünf Jahre ...) Man sollte aber auch etwas Verständnis haben ( auch wenn es manchmal 
schwer fällt ) 


			
				myself schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Als Erklärung   für dieses blinde Drauflosposten gibt es wohl nur die blanke Panik, die diese  User haben,
> weil sie vermutlich   das erste Mal damit   Bekanntschaft  gemacht haben.
> Daher paßt der Vergleich mit den Blinden schon ganz gut, Panik macht bekanntlich blind...


----------



## Brittzi (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Sollte dein Widerspruch per Mail nicht ankommen, weil die von den Rechnungsstellern angegebene Mailadresse nicht gültig ist, ist das übrigens deren Problem, nicht deins. Wichtig ist dann nur, dass du die Nicht-Zustellungs-Benachrichtigung gut aufhebst.


----------



## StevenAir (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo zusammen, 
ich weiß zwar nicht ob dies jemand schon mal hier gepostet hat, aber nachdem ich meinen widerspruch an die angegebene e-mail adresse von nachbraschaft24 gesendet habe, ist nach zwei wochen wartezeit diese mail als antwort letztendlich angekommen:



> " Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden diese natürlich berücksichtigen.
> Bedenken Sie aber, dass Ihnen interessante Kontakte entgehen.
> ...


falls jemad meine ursprüngliche widerspruchs-mail sehen will, muss er es nur sagen und ich kann diese hier posten. ^^

have ya all a nice day
steve


----------



## Issoy (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

die schreiben bei Dir 

sehr geehrte Damen und Herren ?


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Issoy schrieb:


> die schreiben bei Dir
> 
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren ?


automatische Mailbeanwortungsprogramme  nicht immer in der Lage gezielt nach 
Geschlecht und Personenzahl anzusprechen


----------



## SebastianK (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



StevenAir schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich weiß zwar nicht ob dies jemand schon mal hier gepostet hat,



:wall:

auf jeden Seite mind. einmal

:wall:


----------



## Luftverbraucher (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wenn auf einen Widerspruch ein automatisches Programm antwortet, was hat das dann für einen Sinn? Es passiert sowieso nichts.

Ich würde einfach Regeln im Mail-Programm zum Löschen für die verschiedenen Mails erstellen oder einfach in den Spam-Ordner damit.

Dann können die ewig schicken und ihr merkt es nicht. Ausser man schaut in den betreffenden Ordnern nach.

Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## dmstefan (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

mal gespannt, was ich auf diese mail bekomme!:-?

Hallo Nutzer der eMail [email protected]

jemand wollte mehr über dich erfahren und hat nach dir gesucht.
Klicke jetzt den Link, um zu erfahren, wer sich für dich interessiert.

Klicke hier, um deine Nachricht zu lesen:
[noparse]http://nachbar-nachricht.com/[email protected]
[/noparse]
Erfahre, wer nach dir gesucht und hat und dir eine Nachricht
hinterlassen hat.
Triff deine Nachbarn und finde heraus, was alles in deiner
Nachbarschaft und Umgebung passiert.

freundliche Grüsse,
Dein Nachbar Online Team


----------



## Eleanor (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi!
Ich bin grad eher durch Zufall auf diese Seite gekommen und hab mal eben ne Frage.
Ich hab mir schon alle verlinkten Threadsdurchgelesen, möchte aber doch nochmal eben gerne wissen was ich in meinem speziellen Fall tun soll.
Ich hab mich am 08.11.2007 bei Nachbarschaft24.net angemeldet, auf Grund der gleichen Mail die wohl die meisten hier bekommen haben.
Ich hab auch dummerweise auf den Link in der Mail geklickt und mein Profil ausgefüllt.
Dann erst habe ich in den AGBs gelesen, dass das kostenpflichtig ist und ich habe vorher nichts davon gesehen.
Ich habe direkt am 09.11. meinen ersten Widerruf abgeschickt, leider an [email protected]  Habe die gleiche Mail am 13.11. nochmal abgeschickt weil keine Antwort kam. 
Dann habe ich meinen Fehler bemerkt, dass das .net sein muss und nicht .de und habe am 20.11. an [email protected] geschrieben, dass ich meinen Widerruf wiederholen möchte und dass ich mich weigere das Geld zu bezahlen.
Am 23.11., pünktlich nach 14 Tagen kam die Rechnung. Ich habe sofort an [email protected] geschrieben, dass ich Widerrufe eingereicht habe und dass ich das nachweisen kann, dass das in den ersten 14 Tagen nach der Anmeldung geschehen ist. Kurz darauf kam eine Mail, dass die Mail nicht bearbeitet werden konnte.
Ich also auf die Internetseite von nachbarschaft24.net und da über Hilfe eine Mail geschrieben, dass ich bereits Widerruf eingelegt habe und dass ich das Geld nicht bezahlen werde.
Hier die Mail:


> > Guten Abend!
> > Ich versuche nun zum X-ten Mal meinen Vertrag mit Nachbarschaft24.net zu
> > kündigen. Ich habe mich am 08.11.2007 hier angemeldet und am 09.11.2007 meine
> > erste Kündigung per Mail abgeschickt. Am 15.11. habe ich nochmal eine
> ...



Die haben mir auch tatsächlich gestern geantwortet, dass sie keinen Widerruf von mir erhalten haben und dass ich das Original an sie schicken soll.
Ich also meine Mails alle ausgedruckt und heute in die Schweiz verschickt.
Ach ja, ich hab vergessen die beiden Versuche zu erwähnen, die ich per Fax gestartet habe.
Heute bekam ich eine Mail, dass meine "Probezeit" abgelaufen ist und dass ich erst in 24 Monaten wieder kündigen kann.
Hier die Originalmail:


> Sehr geehrte Frau XXX,
> 
> wir bedauern, dass Sie nicht länger Mitglied bei uns sein möchten. Jedoch
> respektieren wir Ihre Entscheidung. Ihre 14-tägige Widerrufsfrist ist jedoch
> ...




Ja, so siehts aus bis jetzt.
Hat das jemand so erlebt wie ich jetzt grad? Ich werd jetzt einfach, nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen hab, erstmal nichts mehr tun und abwarten was die mir noch so auftischen... 
Mal davon abgesehen habe ich gar nicht das Geld um das zu bezahlen, da ich nämlich kein Geld verdiene, sondern für meine Ausbildung bezahle ... 

Danke für eure Antworten schonmal.


----------



## Eleanor (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Keine Einzelberatung, habs grad gelesen, also vergesst es wieder... war wohl doch etwas voreilig...Großes Sorry!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Eleanor schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt einfach, nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen hab, erstmal nichts mehr tun und abwarten was die mir noch so auftischen...


:dafuer:

(das ist keine Rechtsberatung , sondern nur die Zustimmung zu einer  richtigen Entscheidung   )


----------



## Eleanor (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Danke für deine offizielle Meinung 
Bin auch schon wieder beruhigt nachdem ich auch noch den anderen Thread zu Nachbarschaft24.net gefunden und gelesen habe...
Sehr interessant was man hier alles so findet


----------



## Murkeltaube (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo an Alle,

schäm.....auch ich bin nachbarschaft 24 auf den Leim gegangen.
Möchte mich erstmal herzlichst bei allen bedanken...für die tollen Ratschläge.
Zu meinem leidwesen muß ich gestehen,das ich da überhaupt nichts von irgendwelchen Beträgen gelesen habe, (muß ich wohl überlesen haben).
Jedenfalls kam heute per E-mail eine Rechnung über 54 €....habe Euern Rat befolgt und habe sofort wiederspruch eingelegt, bezahlen werde ich auf keinen Fall....ich hoffe doch das ich so richtig handel......

Eure Blödfrau

Murkeltaube


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Murkeltaube schrieb:


> , bezahlen werde ich auf keinen Fall....



:thumb: :dafuer: 

( keine Rechtsberatung  )


----------



## mevoho (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

HILFE!!! Hallo, also ich habe auch so ein ähnliches Problem: Habe mich da angemeldet über einen Link, weil ich dachte, das jemand für mich angeblich eine Nachricht hinterlegt hat. Habe natürlich niemanden gefunden, es gab keine mail usw. und gesucht hat schon garnicht irgendwer nach mir. also habe ich die Seite zugemacht. nach ca 14 Tagen bekomme ich eine Mail "Ihre Rechnung" inder ich zu einem Betrag von 54 Euro aufgefordert wurde. Dadraufhin habe ich sofort gekündigt, und bin über die Hauptseite nochmal auf nachbarschaft24.net gegangen. Toll, da steht natürlich ein Vermerk über die Kosten. Und wenn man das kleine AGB`s gelesen Kästchen aktiviert hat, verpflichtet man sich doch zu Zahlung, oder habe ich noch eine Möglichkeit da raus zu kommen?? Habe jetzt gekündigt, aber eine Bestätigung mit möglichen Austrittsdatum nicht erhalten. Jetzt möchten die das gerne noch schriftlich haben. Wenn ich nun nicht da drauf reagiere, hat das Konsequenzen für mich???


----------



## Murkeltaube (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> :thumb: :dafuer:
> 
> ( keine Rechtsberatung  )


trotzdem danke......


----------



## mevoho (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hier eine Formulierungshilfe für Wiederruf etc!





> Absender
> 
> 
> Einschreiben mit Rückschein
> ...


----------



## Frisa5 (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich würde mal hier nachfragen:

[.....]

Noch etwas gefunden:



> *Der Server steht in NRW (Dorsten)*
> 
> 
> Standort Dubai "Twin Towers, Baniyas Road, Deira, Dubai - United Arab Emirates, P.O. Box: 4404 - hier wurde offenbar lediglich ein Postfach bei einem Businesscenter namens RAK Businessmen Center angemietet, um sich den Ermittlungsbehörden zu entziehen. Die email-Adresse des RAK Businessmen Center lautet info @ rakbc.com
> Man kann dieses Businesscenter über die dubiose Geschäftemacherei informieren. Zumindest in Deutschland wurden durch Beschwerden an Büroservices schon Geschäftsbeziehungen mit dubiosen Firmen aufgekündigt, da ein seriöser Büroservice ja seinen guten Ruf zu verlieren hat. Ein Versuch in Dubai wär's wert, zumal solche [........] im Islam als höchst unmoralisch betrachtet werden..


.

Falls der Beitrag editiert werden sollte, gerne PN an mich.

_Whois-Daten und Wort entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## skimaus87 (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo.. ich trete nun hier bei, weil ich auch bei der nachbarschaft24 reingefallen bin 

Ich habe auch eine dubiose Email bekommen, in der drinne stand, dass eine "Lisa aus der Nachbarschaft mich gefunden hätte"; naiv, wie ich bin habe ich mich angemeldet, etc. (und auch leichtsinnig die agbs akzeptiert).. 
Ich habe mich ein wenig auf den Seiten umgesehen; aber mir gedacht, dass das nichts für mich ist, und habe mich wieder ausgeloggt. Habe mich auch nicht mehr eingeloggt; bis einige Tage später die Rechnung in meinem Posteingang eintraf. Im ersten Moment wusste ich gar nicht recht, was ich machen sollte; war erst mal geschockt (wie vielleicht viele). 
Dann habe ich in einer Mail wiederrufen, dass ich mich nur einmal eingeloggt hätte; das mit dem Geld nicht ausreichend genug auf der Seite steht und dass man doch vorher die "Kunden" informieren sollte, BEVOR ihre "Testphase" ausläuft; allerdings kam da immer eine automatisch erstellte email zurück, dass meine anfrage so nicht bearbeitet werden könnte.
hier mal meine mails (inkl. antworten):



> Sehr geehrte Frau S.
> > >> >> >
> > >> >> > Die 14-tägige Widerrufsfrist beginnt aufgrund Ihrer Anmeldung am
> > >> >> > 12.11.2007.
> ...


Ich habe nun der Firma geschrieben, dass ich das Geld morgen überweise; allerdings habe ich heute dieses Forum hier gefunden und bin mir nimmer sicher, was ich jetzt machen soll..
Ich bin Studentin und kann mir daher nicht viel leisten . . . aber ich will mir auch die Mahngebühren, die sie mir schon angedroht haben, ersparen, sowie Anwaltskosten, Gerichtskosten, etc. 

BItte helft mir.. was soll ich tun??


----------



## Frisa5 (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

[......] und erst mal lesen!!!!!

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## sascha (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> BItte helft mir.. was soll ich tun??



:wall: Danke, dass du als 1100. Nutzerin diese hier schon 1100-mal beantwortete Frage stellst (die Studenten-Witze verkneife ich mir jetzt übrigens). Lies bitte unten weiter:


----------



## Wembley (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mevoho schrieb:


> Und wenn man das kleine AGB`s gelesen Kästchen aktiviert hat verpflichtet man sich doch zu Zahlung


Ach so? Wenn dem so wäre, müsste man sofort das Internet abdrehen und auch außerhalb des Internets fast jeden Vertragsabschluss vermeiden. Dann könnte man ja dem Kunden eine 1000 Seiten umfassende AGB vorlegen, wo dann der Hammer auf Seite 765 versteckt ist. Nein, so läuft es nicht.




			
				skimaus87 schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich will mir auch die Mahngebühren, die sie mir schon angedroht haben, ersparen, sowie Anwaltskosten, Gerichtskosten, etc.


Vergiss nicht den Einnahmeausfall wegen jahrzehntelangen Gefängnisaufenthalts. 
Im Ernst: Wenn du hier ein wenig liest, dann wird dir eines klar sein: Die scheuen das Gericht wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.
Ja und lies den Link von Sascha. Der erklärt alles. Dies ist ein Geschäftsmodell, das du wahrscheinlich noch nicht kennst. Jedenfalls ist alles andere als Panik angebracht.


----------



## skimaus87 (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ahja, vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Ich habe mir den Link von sascha durchgelesen, danke.
Ich habe aber, naiv wie ich war, denen geschrieben, dass ich morgen zahlen werde.
Sollte ich nun noch eine Mail an die schreiben, dass ich doch nicht zahlen werde?
Oder was soll ich tun?


----------



## sascha (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Oder was soll ich tun?



Was studierst du? Unten weiterlesen, da ist nun wirklich alles beantwortet:


----------



## Murkeltaube (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

......:roll:muß mich doch noch mal zu Wort melden.....mir ist so etwas schon einmal passiert...und zwar wurde ich zur Führerscheinprüfung eingeladen...und sollte da € 69,80 zahlen....ich habe erstmal nicht gezahlt,der Druck wurde immer massiver....wie hier beschrieben mit Inkasso und allem drum und dran...ok.. leider habe ich dann gezahlt,aber die Mahnungen hörten nicht auf....bis ich dann mit Rechtsanwalt und Gerichtsverfahren drohte...dann war absolute Funkstille....
Ok....nun bin ich wiedermal reingerutscht weil die Neugier siegte.....nur eins weiß ich jetzt.....AUF KEINEN FALL ZAHLEN :willnicht:


----------



## skimaus87 (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ja ich habe es mir durchgelesen.
Nur ich habe denen ja in der Mail zugesagt, dass ich morgen zahle.


----------



## sascha (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Ja ich habe es mir durchgelesen.
> Nur ich habe denen ja in der Mail zugesagt, dass ich morgen zahle.



Jaaaa, dann ist natürlich alles ganz anders.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Murkeltaube schrieb:


> ...und zwar wurde ich zur Führerscheinprüfung eingeladen...und sollte da € 69,80 zahlen....
> [...]...nun bin ich wiedermal reingerutscht weil die _Neugier_ siegte...


ich würde hier an andere Begriffe als an Neugier denken. Aber vielleicht denke ich zu viel :wall:


skimaus87 schrieb:


> Nur ich habe denen ja in der Mail zugesagt, dass ich morgen zahle.


Dann hast Du ja noch über 23 Stunden  Zeit. Melde Dich bitte morgen gegen 23:57 Uhr wieder. Hier werden nur dringende Fälle besprochen.


----------



## skimaus87 (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo?
Hab ich irgendwas verbrochen ,dass solche Antworten kommen?
Ich habe schon verstanden was hier dazu geschrieben wird.
Mein Problem ist einfach, dass die eine Mail von mir haben, in der ich geschrieben habe, dass ich zahle..


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



skimaus87 schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist einfach, dass die eine Mail von mir haben, in der ich geschrieben habe, dass ich zahle..


Entweder du hältst  deine Zusage ( was ich persönlich für höchst bescheuert halte)  oder:


SEP Moderator schrieb:


> *Was soll ich jetzt tun? Bitte helft mir ..*.
> ...
> ...
> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> ...


----------



## sascha (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Hab ich irgendwas verbrochen ,dass solche Antworten kommen?



Ja. Du bist Studentin, also sicherlich nicht ganz dumm. Trotzdem bist du offenbar nicht in der Lage, in einem Forum mit geschlagenen 1151 Beiträgen und Antworten zu deinem Problem für dich eine Lösung zu finden - sondern forderst tatsächlich eine individuelle Rechtsberatung. Und das ist schon recht ärgerlich für uns alle, die wir hier seit Monaten immer und immer wieder die gleichen Fragen gestellt bekommen und beantworten.


----------



## blackpanther239 (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Murkeltaube schrieb:


> ......:roll:muß mich doch noch mal zu Wort melden.....mir ist so etwas schon einmal passiert...und zwar wurde ich zur Führerscheinprüfung eingeladen...und sollte da € 69,80 zahlen....ich habe erstmal nicht gezahlt,der Druck wurde immer massiver....wie hier beschrieben mit Inkasso und allem drum und dran...ok.. leider habe ich dann gezahlt,aber die Mahnungen hörten nicht auf....bis ich dann mit Rechtsanwalt und Gerichtsverfahren drohte...dann war absolute Funkstille....



Ja, diese Aufforderung zur Teilnahme haben die mir auch geschrieben. Ich soll mich dringend melden zur Führerscheinprüfung! Mit Link zum Anklicken und allem drum und dran, von der "regionalen Führerscheinstelle". Das lustige daran ist: ich bin Fahrlehrer! Ätsch! :3d:
Habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass diese Aufforderung mit Nachbarschaft24.net zusammenhängt (vom Bauchgefühl her). 
Jedenfalls von Nachbarschaft24 bekomm' ich zur Zeit nix mehr, nurnoch von solchen Ablegern wie "nachbarschaft-suche.com" oder "nachbar-treffen.com" und so Zeugs. 
Naja, solange im Spam-Filter vergammeln lassen bis die Jungs schwarz werden. :sun:


----------



## webwatcher (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



blackpanther239 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls von Nachbarschaft24 bekomm' ich zur Zeit nix mehr, nurnoch von solchen Ablegern wie "nachbarschaft-suche.com" oder "nachbar-treffen.com" und so Zeugs.


Von denen  gibt es mittlerweile dutzende  und  jeden Tag kommen neue in endlosen Variationen
    hinzu, die aber alle auf nachbarschaft24 weiter verlinken


----------



## sascha (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Von denen  gibt es mittlerweile dutzende  und  jeden Tag kommen neue in endlosen Variationen
> hinzu, die aber alle auf nachbarschaft24 weiter verlinken



Richtig, Antispam listet da einige Kandidaten auf:

01: nachbar-suche.com
02: nachbarschaft-suche.com
03: nachbarschaft-online.com
04: nachbar-heute.com
05: nachbar-treff.com
06: nachbar-aufruf.com
07: nachbar-meeting.com
08: nachbar-meldung.com
09: nachbar-finden.com
10: nachbar-gefunden.com
11: nachbar-treffen.com
12: nachbar-suchen.com
13: einladung-annehmen.com
14: nachbar-nachrichten.com
15: nachbar-echo.com
16: einladung-vom-nachbar.com
17: nachbar-sucher.com
18: nachbarschaft-sucher.com
19: nachbar-news.com
20: nachbar-inserat.com
21: nachbar-nachricht.com
22: nachbar-netz.com


----------



## SebastianK (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Es wird da aufgelistet, weil es immer wieder die "MEE TOO" User gibt und weil man ja auf nachbarschaftsnepp1.com reingefallen ist, heisst es für manche noch lange nicht, daß nachbarschaftsnepp2.com etwas anderes ist :wall:
So kann die Antwort also hier von den regelrecht engelsgeduldigen Regulars heissen:
"REAGIERT NICHT AUF nachbarschaftsnepp$zahl.com",
so ist 100% davon auszugehen, daß die nächste Frage sein wird:
"Bei MIR ist das aber gaaaaaanz anders: die Domain hieß näHmlich nachbarschaftsDepp.com- muss ich denn JETZT bezahlen???"

Ich hoffe, daß der Nepp bald vorbei ist und ich bin gespannt, wieviele von den geneppten, die bezahlt haben, den Schneid haben, zivilrechtlich gegen die hier lebenden Briefkastenhalter vorzugehen!


----------



## Wembley (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



skimaus87 schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist einfach, dass die eine Mail von mir haben, in der ich geschrieben habe, dass ich zahle..


Man kann ja mal auch seine Meinung ändern.

Glaubst du, in Dubai und in der Schweiz sitzen Hunderte von Mitarbeiter, die den ganzen Tag Mails beantworten und lesen? Beispiele von automatischen Mailbeantwortungen haben wir hier ja haufenweise. 

Du glaubst daran, dass die dich vor Gericht zerren? Gut, wenn Dinge, die ich für unmöglich halte, wahr werden, dann wird Österreich im nächsten Jahr sicher Fußballeuropameister und schlägt in der Gruppenphase Deutschland mit 12:0. Mindestens.


----------



## mevoho (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

PS: Nachbarschaft24.net oder wie auch immer... die haben ihren Sitz im Ausland (Dubai und Schweiz). Die müssen also, um hier rechtliche Schritte einleiten zu können, in Deutschland einen Anwalt einschalten. Wenn solch ein Fall also vor`s Gericht geht, müssten die ihren "Laden" also vom Richter prüfen lassen, ob auch alles wirklich "rechtens" ist. Da dies sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, und der Aufwand für die viel zu groß, werde ich nun auf weitere N24 - Mails nicht mehr reagieren.  Wenn es dann doch irgendwann mal so weit kommen sollte, das die Recht bekämen, und wegen 54 Euro so einen Aufriss starten... nunja, dann müsste ich ja so oder so zahlen, halt nur etwas später. Aber sowas ärgert mich total. Die fahren da unten mit dem neusten Benz durch die Gegend, den die sich von den vielen eingeschüchterten und zahlenden "Kunden" leisten können. Abzocke total, auf ganz ganz niedrigen Niveau! :wall:


----------



## mevoho (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Ach so? Wenn dem so wäre, müsste man sofort das Internet abdrehen und auch außerhalb des Internets fast jeden Vertragsabschluss vermeiden. Dann könnte man ja dem Kunden eine 1000 Seiten umfassende AGB vorlegen, wo dann der Hammer auf Seite 765 versteckt ist. Nein, so läuft es nicht.



Danke, aber ich denke es ist doch die Pflicht des Kunden dies zu lesen, und wenn man die AGBs akzeptiert, dann akzeptiert man doch auch automatisch die Bezahlung der anfallenden Kosten, oder nicht?? Wodrauf kann ich mich denn berufen, wenn das was Du schreibst richtig ist!?


----------



## mevoho (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht den Einnahmeausfall wegen jahrzehntelangen Gefängnisaufenthalts.
> Im Ernst: Wenn du hier ein wenig liest, dann wird dir eines klar sein: Die scheuen das Gericht wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.
> Ja und lies den Link von Sascha. Der erklärt alles. Dies ist ein Geschäftsmodell, das du wahrscheinlich noch nicht kennst. Jedenfalls ist alles andere als Panik angebracht.


Zu dem Kästchen und den AGB`s wurde mir folgendes geantwortet:



> Sehr geehrte Frau XXX,
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> ...


----------



## SebastianK (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mevoho schrieb:


> Zu dem Kästchen und den AGB`s wurde mir folgendes geantwortet:
> (08/15 Text)



WORIN unterscheidet sich denn dieser Text denn von den folgenden, bereits hier im Thread genannten GLEICHEN Antworten?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=214455&highlight=Anmeldung+Webseite#post214455
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=214031&highlight=Anmeldung+Webseite#post214031
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=213881&highlight=Anmeldung+Webseite#post213881
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=213638&highlight=Anmeldung+Webseite#post213638
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=213340&highlight=Anmeldung+Webseite#post213340
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=213059&highlight=Anmeldung+Webseite#post213059
[ZIG gleiche Antworten mit Link mal weglassend]

WAS war jetzt neu, was du mitteilen wolltest?


----------



## Darknet (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo habe heute das hier noch bekommen:


> Exklusive Nachricht für dich.
> 
> Du wurdest in das Nachbarschafts-Netzwerk eingeladen!
> 
> ...


Das unten war ein Link da hab ich drauf geklickt dachte das wäre was anderes.Dann kam das:Sie wurden gelöscht.Als ich nochmal dreaufklickte kam :


> Diese Mail ist in unserer Datenbank nicht vorhanden.Wars das hoffentlich mit den Mails-?


Bitte um Antwort.
Gruss Darknet


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



mevoho schrieb:


> Die müssen also, um hier rechtliche Schritte einleiten zu können, in Deutschland einen Anwalt einschalten.


Den hätten die schon. Der schreibt aber lustige Briefe, wenn es sonst nichts Wichtiges vorhat.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



skimaus87 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber, naiv wie ich war, denen geschrieben, dass ich morgen zahlen werde.
> Sollte ich nun noch eine Mail an die schreiben, dass ich doch nicht zahlen werde?


Nun ja, du hast diese Mail sicher nur aus Angst vor den Folgen der Nichtzahlung geschrieben, also hast du dich unter Druck gesetzt gefühlt.
Nach meinem Dafürhalten würde das wohl auch ein Gericht ähnlich sehen. 

Aber was schreibe ich von Gericht - dieses Unternehmen meidet Gerichte ja wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


----------



## Luftverbraucher (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Mir sind bis jetzt 3 E-Mail-Adressen von denen bekannt. In meinem E-Mail-Programm habe ich einfach eine Regel erstellt, die alle E-Mails von diesen Adressen sofort und komplett löscht (auch im Ordner gelöschte Objekte ist nichts mehr).

Also ich kriege keine Mails mehr von denen :scherzkeks:!


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Aber was schreibe ich von Gericht - dieses Unternehmen meidet Gerichte ja wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


Nicht nur dieses, *alle * aus der Nutzlosbranche meiden Gerichte wie die Pest.


----------



## jupp11 (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Nicht nur dieses, *alle * aus der Nutzlosbranche meiden Gerichte wie die Pest.


Nicht zu vergessen, sie müßten die warmen  behaglichen Briefkastenbehausungen
 in Dubai/Liechtenstein verlassen und sich im  hellen Tageslicht in Deutschland  entblättern. 
Das könnte dann schon mal zu  Bekanntschaften mit der Polizei führen wie bei fabrikeinkauf


----------



## Darknet (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
nachdem ich dachte Ruhe kam eben die gleiche Mail nochmal.
Aber jetzt können sie schreiben was sie wollen reagiere wie hier schonmal gesagt wurde nicht mehr drauf und die Mails werden eh gelöscht durch ne Regel .Als Info dieser Tread ist auch für Geschädigte von Lebensprognose.net interressant das ist wie es aussieht die gleiche Firma.
Gruss Darknet


----------



## webwatcher (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Darknet schrieb:


> nachdem ich dachte Ruhe kam eben die gleiche Mail nochmal.


Wie ich hier schon schrieb, wielange noch  "Post" kommen wird, läßt sich nicht vorhersagen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=214285#post214285


Darknet schrieb:


> Aber jetzt können sie schreiben was sie wollen reagiere wie hier schonmal gesagt wurde nicht mehr drauf und die Mails werden eh gelöscht durch ne Regel .


Ein gutes Spamfilter ist Goldes wert


----------



## schildzilla (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

mich würde nach wie vor interessen, welche absender auf den mahnbriefen, den inkassoschreiben und allen anderen eventuellen briefen von denen stehen, die bei mir bald im briefkasten landen. möchte dem briefträger nen zettel hinhängen, dass er die als unbekannt/verzogen/verstorben zurückschickt. vielleicht hört der schmarrn dann früher auf.
kann mir jemand die absender verraten?


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



schildzilla schrieb:


> möchte dem briefträger nen zettel hinhängen, dass er die als unbekannt/verzogen/verstorben zurückschickt.


... was der kaum machen wird, er würde seinen Arbeitsplatz gefährden ...

Selbst machen?


----------



## Mozzerino (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
ich fürchte ich bin auch auf diese [ edit] hereingefallen.
Heute morgen finde ich auf einmal eine Mail von nachbarschaft24.net in meinem Postfach mit einer Rechnung, die 54 Euro fordert. Was für ein Schock! So etwas kann ich mir grade überhaupt nicht leisten. 
Ich hatte mich dort am 9.12 registriert, weil ich auch so einen gefakten Link geschickt bekam, dass jemand mich suchte. Damals hab ich mir die AGBs nicht durchgelesen (blöd, ich weiß, aber das kann ich jetzt auch nicht mehr ändern). Jedenfalls kann ich mich nicht erinnern jemals eine Nachricht von denen erhalten zu haben, in der man mich von der 14-tägigen Frist informiert hat.
Ich bin dann schnell auf dieses schöne Forum gestossen, anscheinend bin ich ja bei Weitem nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem. Allerdings habe ich jetzt nicht wirklich die Zeit mir alle 118 Seiten durchzulesen, deswegen wüsste ich gerne:

1. Wie lösche ich dort meinen Account? 
Ich habe gar kein Passwort mehr für den Account bei nachbarschat24.net (hab das nie mehr besucht) und wenn ich jetzt da ein neues Passwort anfordere, können die mich dann irgendwie deswegen drankriegen?

2. Soll ich einfach per Mail Widerspruch einlegen und dann die Sache aussitzen?
Das scheint ja in den meisten Fällen gut funktioniert zu haben.

Bitte antwortet mir schnell auf die Fragen, ich weiß, das steht hier bestimmt schon irgendwo alles, aber 118 Seiten kann ich mir jetzt echt nicht alles durchlesen. Stehe sowieso gerade total unter Schock.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## jupp11 (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Mozzerino schrieb:


> Bitte antwortet mir schnell auf die Fragen, ich weiß, das steht hier bestimmt schon irgendwo alles, aber 118 Seiten kann ich mir jetzt echt nicht alles durchlesen. Stehe sowieso gerade total unter Schock.
> Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


Es geht schneller 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

PS: Die beiden letzten Seiten hätten schon gereicht...


----------



## Mozzerino (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Die Übersicht habe ich natürlich schon gesehen, allerdings beantwortet diese meine Frage bezüglich der Account-Löschung nicht.
Wie mache ich denn das am besten.

Tut mir leid wenn ich euch ein bißchen grünäugig vorkommen, aber mir ist sowas echt noch nie passiert.


----------



## Luftverbraucher (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Tut einfach gar nichts und laßt die E-Mails automatisch löschen. Sollten Briefe kommen in den Müll damit oder als Schmierzettel verwenden :-D.

Sollte ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen Einspruch erheben innerhalb von 14 Tagen und gut ist.


----------



## Mischlingsbande (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo!

Ich möchte euch nicht nerven, habe natürlich auch eure zusammengestellten Infos zum Thema durchgelesen, aber ich habe trotzdem noch ein paar Fragen.

Wie ihr euch denken könnt, bin ich auch auf diese blöde Internetseite reingefallen. Nun war ich seit drei Wochen nicht mehr auf dieser Seite und Sonntag bekam ich dann eine Mail, dass mir ein Geschenk auf dem Postweg zugeschickt worden wär, aber da die Adresse nicht stimmen würde, solle ich diese überprüfen. Blauäugig wie ich war, hab ich es getan. Die Adresse stimmte, hatte nur einen Rechtschreibfehler. Kurz nachdem ich diesen verbessert habe, flatterte die Rechnung in meinen Mailordner...
Ich war total geschockt und schrieb eine Mail, dass ich nicht bereit wäre die 54€ zu bezahlen und das die meinen Account löschen sollen. Und dann schrieb ich die selbe Mail nochmal und schrieb, dass sich mein Minderjähriger Bruder heimlich in meinem Namen angemeldet habe und das ich deswegen den Betrag nicht zahlen werde etc. Beide Mails kamen zurück, also kamen dort nicht an. Habe die Mails gespeichert.
Dann habe ich auf der Seite panisch versucht meinen Account zu löschen, was natürlich icht ging, die Adresse zu ändern was auch einmal ging und dann habe ich über so ein Formular dasselbe hingeschrieben. Gestern kam dann die Antwort, dass ich für den Schaden aufkommen müsste, da mein Geburtsdatum nicht stimmen würde (welches aber stimmt) und den Dienst nur Erwachsene in Anspruch nehmen dürfen (ich bin Volljährig), ansonsten würden sie ein Inkassobüro dazu ziehen. Naiv udn dumm wie ich bin, habe ich das Geld daraufhin überwiesen.
Danach bin ich auf euer Forum gestoßen, leider zu spät...
Habe heute morgen die Rückbuchung veranlasst, was aber wahrscheinlich schon zu spät war.

Nun meine Fragen:
- Wenn ich das Geld nicht zurück bekomme, und die sich in einem halben Jahr wieder melden, muss ich den Betrag nicht wieder bezahlen, oder? Ich widerspreche dann einfach der Mail erneut?
- Mit der Mail, dass ich nicht bereit bin das Geld zu zahlen, habe ich sozusagen widersprochen, oder? (Falls das Geld doch wieder zurück kommt...)
- Können die mir irgendwas, weil ich auf deren Seite nach Rechnungserhalt online war?? - Das ist eigentlich meine wichtigste Frage...

Liebe und naive Grüße Monique


----------



## sascha (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> - Wenn ich das Geld nicht zurück bekomme, und die sich in einem halben Jahr wieder melden, muss ich den Betrag nicht wieder bezahlen, oder? Ich widerspreche dann einfach der Mail erneut?



Siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964



> - Mit der Mail, dass ich nicht bereit bin das Geld zu zahlen, habe ich sozusagen widersprochen, oder? (Falls das Geld doch wieder zurück kommt...)



Siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


> - Können die mir irgendwas, weil ich auf deren Seite nach Rechnungserhalt online war?? - Das ist eigentlich meine wichtigste Frage...



Nein. Siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Wembley (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Mozzerino schrieb:


> Die Übersicht habe ich natürlich schon gesehen, allerdings beantwortet diese meine Frage bezüglich der Account-Löschung nicht.
> Wie mache ich denn das am besten.


Du musst einmal zwei Dinge unterscheiden: den *Vertrag* (einmal unabhängig davon, ob du glaubst, einen eingegangen zu sein oder nicht; die meisten der vermeintlichen Kunden hier sind der Meinung, eben keinen abgeschlossen zu haben) und den *Account*.
Was den *Vertrag* und somit die rechtlichen Hintergründe angeht, gibt es hier Infos in Hülle und Fülle. Da reicht es schon, wenn du die Links meines in diesen Fragen höchst kompetenten Vorposters Sascha anklickst.

Das mit dem Account löschen ist eher ein "technischer Vorgang". Den können nur die Leute von Nachbarschaft24 löschen. Wann und wie bzw. ob sie es machen, wissen wir nicht. Da müsste man sie selber fragen. Nur dass viele der vermeintlichen Kunden den Vorschlägen, die von diesen Geschäftsleuten gemacht werden, aus durchaus nachvollziehbaren Gründen nichts abgewinnen wollen, dürftest du hier auch schon mitbekommen haben.


----------



## RiTa_20 (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



KIMI30 schrieb:


> Hi rodri-mkxx,
> 
> ich hab von nachbarschaft24 zum Glück nie eine Rechnung erhalten, da ich nach der Anmeldung einen Widerruf (keine KÜNDIGUNG) an die abgeschickt habe. Der Widerruf ist auch "bestätigt" wurden, wie ich hier schon irgendwann vorher erwähnt habe.



Hallo, ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen!
bin wirklich verzweifelt,habe heute auch eine Rechnung von Nachbarschaft24 erhalten.ich wurde genauso mit der e-mail "jemand hat nach dir gesucht" gelockt,und habe mich auch da richtig und vollständig angemeldet und alles ausgefüllt,war auch manchmal da.Ich wusste aber nicht,dass ich nach 14 Tagen einen Vertrag ohne meine Einwilligung abschließen kann.Wie ernst ist es bei mir und soll ich die Rechnung begeleichen? Ist es schon zu spät für einen Widerspruch???Ich habe auch sofort gekündigt und mir wurde mitgeteilt,dass mein Vertrag zum 21.11.2009endet.Was soll ich machen.


----------



## jupp11 (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



RiTa_20 schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen.


Das was Dutzende,  die hier gepostet haben und  tausende, die den Thread aufrufen, auch tun/getan haben:

*Lesen: *
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

vielleicht auch mal im Thread zurückgehen, es ist alles schon zigmal durchgekaut worden

PS: beruhig dich erstmal, es wird alles nicht so heiss gegessen, wie es gekocht wird...


----------



## RiTa_20 (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Das was Dutzende,  die hier gepostet haben und  tausende, die den Thread aufrufen, auch tun/getan haben:
> 
> *Lesen: *
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> ...


Hey vielen Dank.Ich versteh schon,dass diese Fragen irgendwann anfangen aufzuregen,aber wenn man eine Antwort bekommt,dass man es nicht so schlimm nehmen sollte beruhigt es einen.Ich habe es mir gerade genau durchgelesen und bin etwas erleichtert.Jetzt  nur abwarten...


----------



## sascha (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Jetzt nur abwarten...



Auf was? Die Rechung? Die Mahnung? Die Inkassobriefe? Oder die Ruhe danach, wenn sich die hessischen "Geschäftsleute" einem anderen Projekt und damit anderen potenziellen Opfern zugewandt haben?


----------



## nicole-1982 (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Einladung von Isabell aus deiner Nachbarschaft!
> 
> Du wurdest von "Isabell" in das Nachbarschafts-Netzwerk eingeladen!  Du findest im Nachbarschafts-Netz viele deiner Nachbarn wieder und kannst diese direkt in deine Freundesliste aufnehmen. Finde nette Leute in deinr Umgebung mit genau deinen Interessen durch unsere wissenschaftliche Matchingfunktion.  Hier klicken zum Suchen: magstdumich.de/test/partner_forward.php
> Weitere Funktionen des Nachbar-Netzwerkes: - Direkter Kontakt zu Gleichgesinnten - Automatische Suche - GeprÃ¼fte Profile - Anonym und Diskret - Wissenschaftliche Matchingfunktion  Melde dich jetzt in wenigen Minuten an und schau dich in der Nachbarschaft genauer um! Wir haben bereits 120 weitere Nachbarn in deiner nÃ¤hreren Umgebung gefunden!  [noparse]http://www.magstdumich.de/test/partner[/noparse]
> ...



_Urls deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Mozzerino (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Sascha, wie meinst Du das jetzt?
Ironisch oder ernst?
Immerhin bist Du derjenige der die Tips in puncto "abwarten, irgendwann kommt da nix mehr" verbreitet.


----------



## technofreak (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ist ironisch bzw sarkastisch gemeint. Wer wie wir seit Jahren mitverfolgt, wie immer 
wieder neue  "Projekte"= Blasen  aus dem Sumpf des Internet  auftauchen und  immer wieder 
dieselben  Maschen mit verbesserten Tricks versuchen unerfahrene User abzuzocken,
 wird manchmal etwas   müde und zynisch. 

*Laßt euch  nicht beunruhigen, es gibt keinen Grund ängstlich zu sein*


----------



## RiTa_20 (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Auf was? Die Rechung? Die Mahnung? Die Inkassobriefe? Oder die Ruhe danach, wenn sich die hessischen "Geschäftsleute" einem anderen Projekt und damit anderen potenziellen Opfern zugewandt haben?


Hey sascha was bleibt mir den anderes übrig, als zu warten?Soll ich da mich jetzt verrückt machen, da kann man eh nix gegen die ausrichten jetzt.Ja ich warte auf Mahnungen und alles was von denen jetzt kommt, schließlich raten hier fast alle dazu.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



RiTa_20 schrieb:


> Ja ich warte auf Mahnungen und alles was von denen jetzt kommt,


Um schon mal einen  Vorgeschmack zu bekommen, wie das aussehen könnte 
und was die sich für grenzenlosen Blödsinn einfallen lassen


:scherzkeks:


----------



## darkdragon (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo, 

Ich habe mich heute morgen, erst so vor 2 Stunden angemeldet.

Brauche ich, um zu wiederrufen ein Ticket von denen oder kann ich einfach an die E-Mail-Adresse [email protected]) schreiben?

Könntet ihr mir auch bei der Formulierung helfen, da ich mit 15 noch nicht ganz sicher bin, wie ich das formulieren soll. Ich wäre über eine baldige Antwort sehr erfreut.

Vielen Dank schon einmal
Darkdragon


----------



## Dirk65 (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Sei nrt traurig Luzi,bin auf die gleiche Masche reingefallen:wall:, bloß ich habe nur meine Mailadresse angegeben, so bekam ich heute eine Rechnung und einen Reisegutschein im Wert von 500 Euro !
Habe auch glei der Rechnung bzw. der Anmeldung widersprochen und Ihnen mitgeteilt Sie mögen sich den Reisegutschein dahin klemmen wo Sonne nicht hinscheint !::steinigung:
Also sei net traurig,auf die fallen noch mehrere rein !
Im Moment bin i eh vom Pech verfolgt und falle auf so was immer rein, wie z.B. Gratis SMS.de 

Danke der Hilfe hier auf den Seiten, man kann dann wieder ruhig schlafen !!!
Dirk


----------



## webwatcher (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



darkdragon schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mir auch bei der Formulierung helfen, da ich mit 15 noch nicht ganz sicher bin, wie ich das formulieren soll.


Sorry, aber das werden wir nicht tun, da  es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre.

Es gibt genügend Beispiele im Thread, wie andere es gemacht haben.


----------



## RiTa_20 (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Um schon mal einen  Vorgeschmack zu bekommen, wie das aussehen könnte
> und was die sich für grenzenlosen Blödsinn einfallen lassen
> 
> 
> :scherzkeks:


Diese Drohungen, die dieses "Unternehmen" ausspricht, machen wirklich Angst.Was muss ich beachten? Wann muss ich reagieren, soll ich auf eine dieser Mails antworten oder widersprechen.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



darkdragon schrieb:


> da ich mit 15 noch nicht ganz sicher bin,


Als Jugendlicher  braucht man sich nicht sicher zu sein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430
lies den  Absatz 


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



RiTa_20 schrieb:


> Diese Drohungen, die dieses "Unternehmen" ausspricht, machen wirklich Angst.


Wieso? hast du immer noch nicht mitbekommen, dass das alles nur hohle und  leere  Drohungen sind?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
Lies das noch mal ganz in Ruhe.


----------



## darkdragon (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Als Jugendlicher  braucht man sich nicht sicher zu sein
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430
> lies den  Absatz



Und wie sieht es rechtlich aus, wenn ich ein falsches Geburtstagsdatum angegeben habe, also wie wenn ich ein Jahr älter, also 16 wäre, so wie es verlangt worden ist?


----------



## darkdragon (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

und zu



webwatcher schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das werden wir nicht tun, da  es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre.
> 
> Es gibt genügend Beispiele im Thread, wie andere es gemacht haben.



1. wieso ist das unerlaubt

2. welche elemente sollte so ein text enthalten (ist das wenigstens erlaubt?)

3. Ich habe bis jetzt nur antworten im Thread gesehen

4. Und wie sieht es jetzt mit der E-Mail-Adresse aus? Braucht man da ein Ticket oder antworten die einem auch so?

Danke schonmal


----------



## webwatcher (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



darkdragon schrieb:


> wieso ist das unerlaubt


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


SEP (Moderator) schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
> Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.



EOT


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



darkdragon schrieb:


> 1. wieso ist das unerlaubt


Weil besondere Organe der Rechtspflege die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten zur Behinderung öffentlicher Diskussionen über fragwürdige Geschäfte voll ausschöpfen können.


----------



## Nähmaschine (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

oje, hab heute auch eine rechnung per mail bekommen.

ich soll eine nutzungsgebühr von 54,00 euro bezahlen.

ich habe aber nicht meinen richtigen namen, sondern einen phantasienamen angegeben.... bringt mir das etwas? oder sollte ich widerrufen unter diesem phantasienamen? 

jetzt hat es mich also auch erwischt, ich komme mir so dämlich vor :wall:


----------



## Niclas (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Nähmaschine schrieb:


> ich habe aber nicht meinen richtigen namen, sondern einen phantasienamen angegeben....



und warum?


----------



## Nähmaschine (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Niclas schrieb:


> und warum?



ja es macht nicht viel sinn, oder?
keine ahnung was mich geritten hat.... hab mir auch nix dabei gedacht

ob das jetzt von vorteil ist? weitere mahnungen werden ja wohl weiterhin auf meine e-mailadresse eintrudeln.... 

ich steh noch immer unter schock


----------



## SebastianK (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Dann erhol dich erst einmal von deinem "Schock" und fang an, den Thread zu lesen. Die Antworten stehen bereits auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## Nähmaschine (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

also wie ich herausgelesen habe kann ich dieser rechnung widersprechen, da es damit eigentlich schon getan wäre, kann es aber auch sein lassen..... wohl eher zuerst abwarten

aber da ich ja einen falschen namen angegeben habe müsste ich ja mit diesem widersprechen....:cry: ich bin verwirrt

ich lese mir heute wohl noch einiges hier durch, ich hab keine lust was falsches zu machen....


----------



## webwatcher (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Nähmaschine schrieb:


> ich steh noch immer unter schock



kein Grund dafür, ( du gehörst  zu der riesigen  Zahl Mitbetroffener ) 

lies das hier, dann wirst du klarer sehen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511



Nähmaschine schrieb:


> weitere mahnungen werden ja wohl weiterhin auf meine e-mailadresse eintrudeln....


das ist normal, kein Grund zur Beunruhigung


----------



## Nähmaschine (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> kein Grund dafür, ( du gehörst  zu der riesigen  Zahl Mitbetroffener )
> 
> lies das hier, dann wirst du klarer sehen
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> ...



danke das hab ich schon, es hat mich dann doch etwas beruhigt :roll:


----------



## steffmeff (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ich hab auch grade so ne mail bekommen...

das beste an allem ist dass ich in der email mit herr xxxxx angesprochen werde....aber ich bin die frau yyyy.
wahnsinn falscher name und falsches geschlecht.....der name in meiner email adresse ist mein mädchenname...doch zu dem zeitpunkt(25.11.2007) als ich mich dort angeblich angemeldet habe,war ich schon fast zwei jahre verheiratet!
ich habe jetzt auch einen widerruf geschrieben,an alle adressen,die ich hier gefunden habe...bin mal gespannt


----------



## Fun66 (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

und nun hab ich eine mail bekommen... wahrscheinlich heute rechnungstag!
da bin ich auch mal gespannt steffmeff. 

ich hab auch einen widerruf abgeschickt. 
ausserdem sind jegliche anbieter, die etwas kostenlos bereitstellen verpflichtet, sich mit dem abnehmer (kunden) frühzeitig in verbindung zu setzen, um ihn darauf hinzuweisen, dass es nun kostenpflichtig wird. solche zählen zu den absolut seriösen.

Sind ja einige hier, die auf dieser anbieterseite waren  , da hab ich doch gleich mal eine frage: welche kontaktsides sind denn absolut kostenlos und unproblematisch?


----------



## Pepto (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo, eine absolut kostenlose und unproblematische Kontaktseite ist "wer kennt wen". Ich bin da auch registriert. Von da kommt garantiert keine Rechnung und du findest mit Sicherheit Leute die du kennst. Viele Grüße!


----------



## Dicki (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Fun66 schrieb:


> Sind ja einige hier, die auf dieser anbieterseite waren  , da hab ich doch gleich mal eine frage: welche kontaktsides sind denn absolut kostenlos und unproblematisch?




Na ich hab nach dieser Geschichte hier erstmal die Schnauze voll von irgendwelchen Kontaktseiten. Hab mir auch schon angewöhnt alles erstmal genau zu inspizieren bevor ich irgenwas anklick:scherzkeks: Aber so wie`s bei mir aussieht, hatte ich nochmal Glück. In der letzten Mail die ich von denen bekommen hab hieß es das von ihrer Seite aus keine Forderungen bestehen. Juhu


----------



## SebastianK (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Von wann ist die Mail?


----------



## pünktchen (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo bin neu hier. bin auch daruf rein gefallen. habe gestern eine rechnung von denen bekommen von 54,-euro die ich nicht bezahen möchte weil ich davon nichts wusste habe den vertrag mit denen schon gekündigt bin aber noch drin bis 2009. was soll ich jetzt tun den betrag zahen???


----------



## pünktchen (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

die mail ist von gestern


----------



## SebastianK (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Die Frage von mir galt dem Poster vor mir 

*Was du tun kannst: lies doch einfach diesen Thread hier- auf Seite 1 (wirklich schon da) stehen Links mit allen notwendigen Antworten.* Solltest du eine Rechtsvertretung brauchen und gegen den Besitzer der Domain vorgehen wollen (der übrigens seinen Sitz in Deutschland hat und nicht in den UAE, dann kann ich deinem Anwalt gerne den Besitzer der Domain nennen)


----------



## darkdragon (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wenn ich wiederrufe, was wiederrufe ich da dann?
Den Vertrag? - Aber ich habe doch eigentlich gar keinen Abgeschlossen!
Die AGB und die Werbeeinverständnis?
Meine eingegebenen Daten? - Geht so etwas überhaupt?
Meine Anmeldung?

Und kann ich eine Löschung meiner Daten veranlassen/fordern?

Bei der Wiederrufung, soll ich mit meinem echten Namen unterschreiben oder mit dem angegebenen oder gar nicht, und die meinen richtigen Benutzernamen durch die E-mail die Daten raussuchen lassen?


----------



## webwatcher (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



pünktchen schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt tun ??


keine Panik, entspannen und  lesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Dicki (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Von wann ist die Mail?



Also angemeldet hab ich mich am 14.11. Kurz darauf ist mir aufgefallen das da was nicht stimmt, hab dann sofort den Widerruf abgeschickt (panisch). Konnte nicht zugestellt werden, war ja klar. Hab dann ein,zwei Tage später einen weiteren abgeschickt, nochmal an dieselbe Adresse und an ne andere. Dann kamen die Mails zurück, vonwegen ich solle mich nochmal einloggen und irgendwas wegen nem Kontaktformular. Hab ich nicht gemacht.
Am 28.11. hab ich dann die Rechnung bekommen. Die hab ich natürlich ignoriert.
Am 29.11. kam dann das

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wir bedauern Ihren Widerruf sehr, falls Sie sich doch noch für unseren Service
entscheiden, nehmen wir Sie gerne wieder in unsere Kundendatenbank auf.
Sollten Sie eine Rechnung erhalten haben, sehen Sie diese als nichtig an.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Supportteam

bla bla bla, und darunter das, was ich in dem ersten Widerruf geschrieben hab.(Das war der den ich als erstes geschrieben hab, der der angeblich nicht zugestellt wurde)

Gut, hab ich gedacht muss nicht viel heißen, aber am nächsten Tag kam dann die Antwort auf meinen zweiten Widerruf das war am 30.11.


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Nach Prüfung unserer Unterlagen wurden Sie bereits widerrufen somit bestehen
keine weiteren Forderungen unsererseits.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Supportteam


etc.

Darunter dann wieder das was ich in meinem zweiten Widerruf geschrieben hab.
Seitdem hab ich nichts mehr gehört. Die 7 Tage die ich Zeit hab die Rechnung zu begleichen wären meine ich auch um.
 Mal sehn ob da nochmal was kommt, aber eigentlich ist es mir auch egal, denn dank diesem Forum habe ich keine Angst mehr.:ritter:

Gruß Dicki


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ darkdragon 

woraus soll erkennbar sein, welche Parameter  in den automatischen  Mailbeanwortern 
 bzw  Abwicklungsprogrammen dubaianischer Briefkastenunternehmen eingestellt sind? 
 Die Fragen erscheinen  nach all dem, was hier bisher  betreffend der Seriosität 
 abzulesen ist, mehr als merkwürdig.

Mit deutschem Recht hat das   nichts zu tun. Dazu müßten die dubaianisch/liechtensteinischen 
Freibeuter sich erstmal deutscher Gerichtsbarkeit stellen.


----------



## Waver (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

aaalso, geht ganz einfach so vor:

Ihr wideruft den Dienst per Email ("Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, hiermit widerufe ich meine Mitgliedschaft bei Ihnen mit sofortiger Wirkung. Mit freundlichen Grüßen XYZ")

Und dann müsst Ihr nichts mehr machen!

Leute!!! Die wollen Euer Geld!
Die haben kein Recht und nix!!
Selbst wenn die mit irgendwelchen "Anwaltskanzeleien" drohen etc.

DAS SOLL EUCH NICHT JUCKEN!!!!

Meine Freundin ist damals auch auf solche Touren reingefallen, und ich habe Ihr verboten den [ edit]  zu bezahlen.
Irgendwann kamen dann "Inkasso-Unternehmen" Briefe.
Die Verbraucherzentrale blieb ganz ruhig und meinte:

"NICHT ZAHLEN, DER REST VERLÄUFT SICH IRGENDWANN IM SAND"


Es wurde noch nie von einem Fall berichtet, bei dem solche [edit]  vor Gericht gegangen sind.
Weil sie sonst auffliegen und wegen Betrugs tierisch einen auf den Sack bekommen!!

Vor allem mit Sitz in DUBAI!!

Wir leben Gott sei Dank in einem Land, in dem man vor so etwas beschützt wird.
Die einzig Dummen sind diejenigen, die dann doch Angst bekommen, und zahlen.

Tut es nicht!!! Ich verbiete es Euch!!! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Waver


ps.: Lass diesen Beitrag einfach unbeantwortet, damit jeder Neuzugang ihn lesen kann und sich nicht erst durch 215 Beiträge lesen muss.


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



darkdragon schrieb:


> Wenn ich widerrufe, was widerrufe ich da dann?
> Den Vertrag? - Aber ich habe doch eigentlich gar keinen Abgeschlossen!


 Musterschreiben damals in Dialersachen.
Allgemein: 
Es gibt keinen Vertrag, weil .....
Hilfsweise (falls es doch einen geben sollte) widerufe ich ..... Im Muster habe ich angefochten.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Musterschreiben damals in Dialersachen.
> Allgemein: .


Gilt das auch für Verträge mit Unternehmen, die außerhalb deutscher Jurisdiction stehen?


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für Verträge mit Unternehmen, die außerhalb deutscher Jurisdiction stehen?


Wenn sie Geld wollen müssen sie hier klagen, dann ist nichts mehr von außerhalb.
Übrigens falls sie es je wagen sollten, muss der erste Satz der Antrag auf Sicherheitsleistung sein.
Ausländer müssen auf Antrag Sicherheit für alle möglicherweise entstehenden Kosten leisten, wenn sie etwa aus einem Land in der Wüste kommen.

Da stehts: § 110 ZPO


----------



## SebastianK (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

*grummel*

Die kommen aber nicht aus dem Ausland, sondern aus Deutschland und haben da nur ihren Briefkasten haben und man braucht daher nicht mit igendwelchen Pseudogeistern aus den UAE verhandeln, sondern fragt in den Emiraten nach, wem die Firma gehört und dann geht gegen den eigenen "Landsmann" vor, der seinen Wohnsitz in Deutschland hat.

:roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Waver schrieb:


> ps.: Lass diesen Beitrag einfach unbeantwortet, damit jeder Neuzugang ihn lesen kann und sich nicht erst durch 215 Beiträge lesen muss.


es sind bisher über 1200 Beiträge und   solche gutgemeinten Bitten gehen an den ständig 
neu auftauchenden me too Postern spurlos vorbei.  Nahezu jeder stellt wieder die Frage:
 " was soll ich tun " obwohl sie bereits dutzende Male beantwortet wurde 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Balljunge (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Natürlich sitzen die Hintermänner nicht in Dubai, aber die Scheinfirma fimiert in Dubai und einer Adresse dort.

Sollte der DIS die Inkassoerlaubnis entzogen werden, kommt als Ersatz "Dubai-Inkasso" zum Zuge, inklusive Kamelkarawane und schwarz verhüllten Männern die persönlich vorbeikommen um das Geld einzutreiben.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Die kommen aber nicht aus dem Ausland, sondern aus Deutschland und haben da nur ihren Briefkasten haben und man braucht daher nicht mit igendwelchen Pseudogeistern aus den UAE verhandeln,


falsch, für die rechtliche Situation kommt es nur darauf an, wo der Briefkasten sitzt.


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ SebastianK

Zunächst macht ein Unternehmen aus der Wüste eine vermeintliche Forderung geltend. Wenn jetzt 
plötzlich irgend jemand, wie Kai aus der Kiste auftaucht, und behauptet, ihm stünde die vermeintliche Forderung in Wirklichkeit zu, dann reicht zunächst schlichtes Bestreiten. 
"Nein Dir nicht, weil da war vorher ein Kamel, das fressen wollte."
Na, dann soll er mal erzählen, das könnte dann auch strafrechtlich und steuerrechtlich höchst spannend werden.


----------



## SebastianK (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ärm- jein- klar kommt es darauf an, wer die Forderung stellt, wobei auch hier klar ist, daß die nie durchgezogen wird bis zum Gang vor den Kadi.

Wollte nur sagen, daß es keine Leute von da sind, die man vor den Kadi zerren WÜRDE (oder eher von denen man vor den Kadi selbst gezerrt werden müsst), sondern halt Leute, die sich von hier einen Briefkasten da aufgebaut haben.

Es ist übrigens höchst interessant, welche Antwort man bekommt, wenn man da nach dem Salesmann des Unternehmens fragt. Kann es jedem nur empfehlen :-D


----------



## webwatcher (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Wollte nur sagen, daß es keine Leute von da sind, die man vor den Kadi zerren WÜRDE (oder eher von denen man vor den Kadi selbst gezerrt werden müsst), sondern halt Leute, die sich von hier einen Briefkasten da aufgebaut haben.


Darüber hat bei denen, die sich mit dieser Art  von "Geschäftsleuten" auskennen,
 nie auch nur der geringsten Zweifel bestanden. Das Verlagern der  "Geschäftsräume" in die Wüste 
hat eben nicht nur Vorteile, sondern eben auch Nachteile...


----------



## stoopid (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

moin, bin auch auf den nachbarschaftsmüll reingefallen. hab nicht innerhalb der 14 tage widersprochen und so gestern die erste rechnung bekommen. jetzt hab ich gelernt, das man nichts machen soll (außer einspruch einlegen, was ich schon gemacht habe). allerdings hab ich bei der anmeldung einen falschen namen angegeben. d.h. post wird mich nicht erreichen. kann das ein nachteil sein? wenn z.b. der mahnbescheid nicht ankommt etc.
thx


----------



## SebastianK (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@stooppid:
welche Domain war denn das?


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



stoopid schrieb:


> wenn z.b. der mahnbescheid nicht ankommt etc.
> thx


kann dir niemand  beantworten, da es bei diesem Nutzlosanbieter (und allen 
anderen) noch nie vorgekommen ist.

PS: halte es für höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass es je dazu kommt


----------



## Klaus_242 (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi,

ja auch mich hat es erwischt ... ich ärgere mich wirklich schwarz! :-O

bin mir auch sicher das von den 9,-euro/monat da NICHTS stand zum zeitpunkt der anmeldung... mittlerweile steht es da ja sogar fett gedruckt... alles eine masche...


meine frage: an welche e-mail adresse habt ihr die wiederrufserklärung geschickt? die rechnung kam von "[email protected]" und es steht ja in der mail das man da nicht drauf antworten soll... welche adressen sind noch bekannt? ist es ratsam einfach ein einschreiben mit rückschein in die schweiz zu schicken?


danke euch schonmal im vorraus.


Gruß,

Klaus_242


----------



## sascha (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Lesen bildet, Klaus:


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Klaus_242 schrieb:


> ... mittlerweile steht es da ja sogar fett gedruckt...


Alles eine Sache der Parameter. So ist der Preis nicht fett und man hat 1 Nachricht:

nachbarschaft24.net/?x=y&mailid=5223&perso=1

Die anderen Parameter kennt nur Ali Baba oder einer von den vierzig Räubern.


Klaus_242 schrieb:


> ist es ratsam einfach ein einschreiben mit rückschein in die schweiz zu schicken?


Die Firma residiert in der Freibeuterzone in Dubai.


----------



## Citticatt (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hilfe,hilfe,hilfe!!!!


hallo erstmal......
auch mich hat es erwischt, habe anfang oktober eine mail bekommen es würde jemand nach mir suchen...ich hirni ging auf die seite...AGB´s nicht richtig gelesen, angemeldet..email erhalten *viel spass usw.* nix von kosten gelesen, daher auch nicht wiederrufen.....
tja gestern bekam ich eine rechnung zugesendet die wollen 54 okken von mir haben!!
ich nutzen diese seite nicht da ich merkete das es nur eine fake nachricht war und niemand nach mir suchte.

bitte was kann ich machen das ich es nicht zahlen muss???


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Citticatt schrieb:


> bitte was kann ich machen ??


entspannen, lesen, erst das 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
und dann vielleicht wenn du mal nicht mehr so in Panik schwebst auch mal den Thread
(mußt nicht alle 1240 Postings lesen, es wiederholt sich ständig)


----------



## Wembley (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Es gibt keinen, aber absolut keinen, Grund, Angst zu haben. 
Es geht hier um ein Geschäftsmodell, das uns hier schon seit zwei Jahren intensiv beschäftigt, wo aber die Karten des einzelnen Users in der Regel sehr gut sind.
Nach dem von Captain Picard gesetzten hervorragenden Link kannst du dich noch umfassender über dieses Geschäftsmodell hier informieren:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/

Ich bin mir sicher, deine Panik wird gleich verflogen sein.


----------



## Klaus_242 (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Lesen bildet, Klaus:



Servus Sascha,

ja i know... habe ich auch schon gelesen und bin auch sehr dankbar für die guten hinweise! das hat mir wirklich erstmal den schock genommen 

ich habe ja nur gefragt ob jemand eine mailadresse hat... bzw an welche addy die anderen hier ihren wiederspruch gesendet haben.. einige haben das ja, wie ich gelesen habe. 


in meiner rechnungsmail steht halt leider der hinweis das ich auf diese mail nicht antworten kann und wenn ich fragen habe ich mich einloggen soll ...blah blah .. und genau das werd ich natürlich nicht tun.


Gruß,

Klaus_242


----------



## Traxi (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin auch ein Opfer dieser Seite leider hat jemand so ne art vorlage mit der  der Widerspruch schon geklappt hat!

lg 
traxi


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Traxi schrieb:


> hat jemand so ne art vorlage mit der  der Widerspruch schon geklappt hat!


Nein. Weil noch keiner gerichtlich bestätigt erhalten hat, dass "es geklappt hat".

Manchmal hat das Leben halt Risiken parat ...


----------



## nolimit79 (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

HILFE :cry:

also, seit dem 5.12.2007 gehöre ich nun auch zu den dummchen, die hier reingefallen sind.

nun habe ich auf der Seite [noparse]www.nachbarschaft24.net[/noparse], nachdem ich dummerweise alle meine richtigen Daten eingeben hatte :-?, eine Email Nachricht fuer mein Passwort bekommen.

Gleich danach hab ich unter der nachbarschaft24.net Seite 
"zur Hilfe" geklickt,
"3. unter Vertragsfragen", 
dann unter "ich möchte meinen Account löschen".

Nun steht hier bei mir auf der Seite:

"Ich möchte meinen Account löschen
Kündigung vorgemerkt zum: 19.12.2007" 
Also innerhalb dieser 14 kostenlose Tage.

Danach hatte ich natuerlich mal da rumgestöbert auf der Seite, was die überhaupt alles zu bieten haben und paar Einstellungen aus Fun angeklickt.
:unzufrieden:

Nun ist mir heute eingefallen, dass ich denen mal ne etwas schriftlich schicken sollte. Hab dann hier durch die Seiten ein paar Emailadressen gefunden und sowohl eine Kündigung als auch einen Widerruf geschickt.

"hiermit kündige ich meine kostenlose Probe bei Ihnen und bitte Sie meine 
Daten und Account zu löschen.
Schicken Sie mir eine Bestätigung dieses Widerrufs."

Jetzt hoffe ich natuerlich, dass Sie mich nicht so verstanden haben, dass ich die kostenlose Probe kündigen möchte und gleich bezahlen möchte! lol
Oder was meint ihr? (etwas verunsichert)

Hab dann auch die Mitteilung bekommen, "wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung blabla".

Kann ich nun wieder beruhigt schlafen? oder fallen doch noch weitere Kosten auf mich???

"OHMAN! NIE WIEDER! NIE WIEDER EHRLICHE DATEN ANGEBEN!!!!!! NIE WIEDER!!!!!  "


----------



## SebastianK (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



nolimit79 schrieb:


> HILFE :cry:
> "OHMAN! NIE WIEDER! NIE WIEDER EHRLICHE DATEN ANGEBEN!!!!!! NIE WIEDER!!!!!  "



Falsch:
Nie wieder auf solchen dubiosen Seiten surfen und unvorsichtig seine Daten überall eintragen.
Nie wieder auf solchen Nepp reinfallen- zur Not halt die AGB mal durchlesen.

Hoffe, du hast das Vertrauen nicht verloren. Es gibt auch seriöse Unternehmen im Netz :-p


----------



## nolimit79 (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ja du hast recht 
NIE WIEDER ! NIE WIEDER! NIE WIEDER AUF SOLCHE SEITEN!!

aber darf ich denn nun trotzdem wieder mein blutdruck senken oder warten auf mich weitere kosten???


----------



## SebastianK (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Kannst dich entspannt zurücklegen und bei Langeweile den Thread mit den ganzen Links lesen. Das beruhigt und entspannt ungemein.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



nolimit79 schrieb:


> aber darf ich denn nun trotzdem wieder mein blutdruck senken


Das hängt von dir selber ab.  Nachdem du  soviel geschrieben hast, nimmt dir Zeit zum Lesen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Traxi (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

vl hab ich meinen post vorher schlecht formuliert!

Ich hab eine Rechnung von denen bekommen das ich mich mal angemeldet habe und nicht weiternachgedacht habe.. jetzt hab ich die Rechnung bei mir ihm posteingang drinnen!

Hat jemand nen rat wie ich weitervorgehen kann? bin schon argh verzweifelt hab war viele seiten hier schon durchgelesen aber die meisten haben ja nach 14 tage  gekündigt :/


----------



## Citticatt (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@traxi: genauso gehts mir auch  habe gestern die rechnung bekommen :wall:


----------



## nolimit79 (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

also demnach kann ich beruhigt sein, so wie ich das verstanden habe?


also, wenn die mri doch noch was schicken sollten, können die mir gar nichts?

ja? ja?! oder?


----------



## DarkCrimson (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,
also ich hatte heute Antwort erhalte auf eine Mail die ich dort im Service geschickt hatte und nun recht interessant!


> Sehr geehrter Herr ****,
> 
> wir bitten um Verständnis, dass auch wenn wir diese erhalten haben,
> aufgrund
> ...





> > Möchte unverzüglich mein Profil und Sämtliche Daten löschen!
> >
> > Und zwar Pronto!
> >
> ...


----------



## Traxi (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Nach mehrmaligen durchlesen der Posts und Seiten bin ich jetzt mehr oder minder beruhigt! Ich werde heute noch eine Mail an die Firma raussenden und damit ist die Sache für mich erledigt!! Bis zum Gericht wird keine Firma gehen!

Ich bin sehr froh das ich dieses Forum gefunden habe das viele und sehr detailierte Beiträge zu diesem Thema hat.

lg Traxi

ps: Zuerst lesen dann posten  ( auch wenn ich es nicht gemacht habe ^^ )


----------



## jupp11 (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



nolimit79 schrieb:


> also demnach kann ich beruhigt sein, so wie ich das verstanden habe?


Was willst denn noch haben? ein Gutenachtküsschen,
 damit du besser schlafen kannst?


Traxi schrieb:


> Ich werde heute noch eine Mail an die Firma raussenden und damit ist die Sache für mich erledigt!! Bis zum Gericht wird keine Firma gehen!


:thumb:





Traxi schrieb:


> ps: Zuerst lesen dann posten  ( auch wenn ich es nicht gemacht habe ^^ )


:dafuer:


----------



## Citticatt (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

eine kleine frage für blödchen  was schreibe ich am besten in die mail rein??? hab mich ja angemeldet...nicht gelesen (scheiss kleingedrucktes)...vergessen..und nun ne rechnung!!

was schreibt man da?


----------



## Traxi (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Citticatt,

Wenn ich meine Mail rausgeschickt habe kann ich wenn du willst dir eine pm schreiben wie ich meine Mail verfasst habe.

lg


----------



## SebastianK (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Da die Frage schon zig fach beantwortet wurde und auch die Vorgehensweise schon auf Seite 1 im ERSTEN Posting erklärt wird mein Vorschlag zur Kommunikation/Antwort auf die Rechnung:


_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

den Bezug nehmend auf Ihre Email/Rechnung vom $Datum verbleibe ich

mit freundlichem Grüßen
$Name
[Stirnabdruck]_

:-p


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

:vlol:


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> _Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> den Bezug nehmend auf Ihre Email/Rechnung vom $Datum verbleibe ich
> 
> ...


sehr guter Vorschlag, lediglich an der Stelle   _[Stirnabdruck]_ könnte ich mir den  Abdruck
 einer anderen Körperstelle vorstellen


----------



## Christian66 (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Verdammt, bin auf Nachbarschaft24 auch hereingefallen.
Bekam heute per Mail die Rechnung, dass ich also 54 Euro zu zahlen habe usw., was ja hier schon bekannt ist...
Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, braucht man darauf nicht zu reagieren, allerdings ist mir aufgefallen als ich direkt auf nachbarschaft24.net war, dass dort jetzt auch auf der Startseite steht "14 Tage kostenfrei", danach "9 Euro pro Monat", beide diese Angaben auch noch mit Fettschrift hervorgehoben. Weiß aber nicht mehr ob das auch schon im Oktober so hervorgehoben da stand als ich mich anmeldete...
Was ist wenn ja? Haben die dann dadurch doch ein Recht von mir das Geld zu verlangen? Oder brauch ich dennoch nicht darauf reagieren?
Tut mir Leid, wenn vielleicht genau dieses Problem hier doch schon behandelt wurde (Seite 1 geht ja davon aus, dass diese Geld-Angabe nur in den AGBs klein geschrieben drin steht, was ja dadurch nicht zutrifft), aber die mehr als 100 Seiten wollte ich nicht alle durchlesen...
Wäre für einen Rat sehr dankbar.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Christian66 schrieb:


> Wäre für einen Rat sehr dankbar.


zwei Ratschläge (kostenlos) : entspannen und  lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Christian66 (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ja, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, hab ich das ja bereits gelesen.
Dort steht aber auch u.a. Folgendes drin:



> Mitten darauf platzieren sie ein großes Anmeldeformular. Und versteckt im Kleingedruckten - meist ganz unten auf der Seite und damit zunächst nicht sichtbar - schreiben sie, dass die Anmeldung Geld koste.



Wer aber einmal auf [noparse]www.nachbarschaft24.net[/noparse] klickt, der sieht die Geld-Angabe eben halt nicht irgendwo nur im Kleingedruckten, sondern auch hervorgehoben auf der Startseite gleich.
Und unter dem Link den du mir gegeben hast bezieht sich doch alles nur auf eine versteckte Angabe, oder?


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Lies dort - und beantworte dir deine Frage selbst.

Oder lies nicht - und ...


----------



## Nikhard (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi mal so ne frage...

Seit kurzem erhalte ich täglich mehrere nachrichten von nachbarschaft24, dass mir jemand ne mail geschrieben hat oder mich gar eingeladen hat zu dem mist... Aber ich habe mich niemals dort angemeldet oder bei den partner seiten...

kann mir ma jemand sagen wie ich die vom hals kriege??


----------



## webwatcher (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Christian66 schrieb:


> Wer aber einmal auf [noparse]www.nachbarschaft24.net[/noparse] klickt, der sieht die Geld-Angabe eben halt nicht irgendwo nur im Kleingedruckten, sondern auch hervorgehoben auf der Startseite gleich.


Die Links,  mit denen User aufs Glatteis geführt werden,  sind nicht "nackte" URLs sondern mit 
"Tarnkappen" versehene, d.h mit Übergabeparametern, die eine  völlig andere Seite zeigen. 
(z.b nur mit sehr kleingedrucktem Preis)
Was von "Anbietern" zu halten ist, die sich derartiger Tricks bedienen, braucht man wohl nicht zu erläutern.


----------



## SebastianK (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Nikhard schrieb:


> Seit kurzem erhalte ich täglich mehrere nachrichten von nachbarschaft24, dass mir jemand ne mail geschrieben hat oder mich gar eingeladen hat zu dem mist... Aber ich habe mich niemals dort angemeldet oder bei den partner seiten...
> 
> kann mir ma jemand sagen wie ich die vom hals kriege??



Filtern.
"Nachbarschaft24" oder "Einladung"+"nachbarschaft" usw... schau dir die Emails an- vieles wiederholt sich so oft, daß sich eine gute Filterregel erstellen lässt..


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Filtern.


Nach dem Provider, über den der Müll abgekippt wird. Mein letzter Treffer.

```
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: from mailin29.aul.t-online.de (mailin29.aul.t-online.de
[172.20.27.78])
	by mhead01 with LMTP; Mon, 10 Dec 2007 09:02:59 +0100
X-Sieve: CMU Sieve 2.2
Received: from srv1.dein-nachbarschaft-netz.com ([80.249.126.20]) by
mailin29.aul.t-online.de
	with esmtp id 1J1dbE-1p79Kq0; Mon, 10 Dec 2007 09:02:48 +0100
Received: by srv1.dein-nachbarschaft-netz.com (Postfix, from userid 30)
	id D48B637586E; Sun,  9 Dec 2007 06:34:52 +0100 (CET)
To: ***********@t-online.de
Subject: Einladung von Daniel aus deiner Nachbarschaft! 
Date: Sun, 9 Dec 2007 06:34:52 +0100
X-Sender: [email protected]
Errors-To: [email protected]
From: Ungelesene Nachricht <[email protected]>
Reply-to: Ungelesene Nachricht <[email protected]>
Message-ID:
<***********************************@srv2.mein-fuehrerschein.net>
X-Priority: 3
X-Mailer: xmailertwo
X-Mailer-MsgId: ZHZpbGxAdC1vbmxpbmUuZGU=
X-Mailer-CSID: MTJfNDc=
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="windows-1252"
X-TOI-SPAM: u;0;2007-12-10T08:02:59Z
X-TOI-VIRUSSCAN: unchecked
X-TOI-MSGID: 661e26ba-c6a5-44a5-86ff-3d8a8af3528d
X-Seen: false
X-ENVELOPE-TO: <************@t-online.de>
```


----------



## Citticatt (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

sagt mal schon alleine das da steht *jemand sucht nach dir* ist doch irreführung, denn diesen jemand gibts ja gar nicht wie ich festgestellt habe....

habe jetzt eine e-mail verfasst wen es interessiert dem kann ich sie gerne mal zeigen denn ich hoffe ich kann das ding so schicken..
auch wenn ihr sagt wir/ich müssen keine angst haben...irgendwie geht mir dennoch der arsch auf grundeis :/


----------



## Teleton (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



			
				Citticatt schrieb:
			
		

> ...irgendwie geht mir dennoch der arsch auf grundeis :/


Das geht vorbei, da musste jeder/jede Betroffene durch. Du wirst aushalten lernen müssen, dass unschöne Bettelbriefe nächstes Jahr und länger Stammgast an Deinem Briefkasten werden. Jeder der vielen Brieffreunde haut eine ordentliche Schaufel Inkassokosten drauf, das macht viele Betroffene nervös. Mach doch einfach mal eine statistische Erhebung.Zähle die Betroffenen aller gleichartigen Dienste hier  und vergleiche diese Zahl mit der Anzahl derjenigen im Forum die verklagt wurden. Daraus läßt sich das eigene Risiko annäherungsweise einschätzen.
Wenn Dir *dann* immer noch sehr mulmig ist wende Dich an Deine örtliche Verbraucherzentrale um Dir ein paar aufmunternde Worte und eine individuelle Rechtsberatung zukommen zu lassen. Das kostet je nach Bundesland ca. 7-12 Euro und ist m.E gut angelegtes Geld, falls man immer noch nicht weiß wie zu reagieren ist. Von den Ergebnissen hier wird sich das Ergebnis der Beratung dort allerdings wohl kaum unterscheiden. Egal, viele Leute legen ja Wert auf eine zweite Meinung die gibts dann halt z.B. bei der Verbraucherzentrale.

Und in ein paar Jahren erzählst Du lachend Deinen Kinder von der Geschichte.


----------



## Citticatt (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

och naja nach den vielen beiträgen die hier gelesen habe fange ich schon auch wieder zum schmunzeln an so ist das nicht aber diese mails sind wie der momantane norovirus (oder novo?) sie verursachen doch übelkeit und bauchweh.  könnte mich nur selbst klatschen das ich auf so einen scheiss reingefallen bin... nun ja alter schützt vor blödheit nicht wie man sieht


----------



## sascha (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> aber diese mails sind wie der momantane norovirus (oder novo?) sie verursachen doch übelkeit und bauchweh.



Die Nutzlos-Branche kann man durchaus mit Magenbeschwerden vergleichen: Viel heiße Luft, viele Blähungen, am Ende kommt nichts Substanzielles raus - und irgendwann findet hoffentlich mal jemand ein Gegenmittel, das Übel wirksam zu bekämpfen...


----------



## kewl0 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi, bin leider auch drauf rein gefallen. Naja. Hab mir sehr viel hier druch gelesen.
Erst mal wiederspruch eingelegt und mal sehn was passiert.
Aber mal ne andere frage?

Nen spiel das was die können kann ich schon lange?

Hab damals bei der Anmeldung keine Realen daten ein geben nur irgendwelchen Qauderwelsch.

Das heist die könnten mir gar keine Briefe schicken? So wie ich weiß hat mein Internet Provider noch. Schweige Pflicht was meinen Daten angeht.

Zu dem ist die email nur eine Anmelde email für unwichtige sachen die Ganz schnell gelöscht.
Rein Theoretisch hätten se garnichts von mir.

Mal sehn was passiert...


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



kewl0 schrieb:


> Naja. Hab mir sehr viel hier druch gelesen.


Wichtig ist vor allem dies  hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## sunnyflash (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo, ich habe heute eine Mail von N24.net bekommen, in der mit völlig anderen Seiten  geworben wird ,die absolut nichts mit dem nachbarschafts... zu tun haben !!!

.................................................................................................................


> Im Nachbarschafts-Netzwerk hat jemand nach dir gesucht!
> 
> Schau jetzt wer in deiner Nachbarschaft nach dir gesucht hat.
> 
> ...


................................................................................
Wenn man auf den Link klickt wird man automatisch an nachbarschaft24.... weitergeleitet...

wenn man aber im Browser w*w.onlyfriends.de eingibt öffnet sich ein völlig anderes Portal....


----------



## sunnyflash (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich hab soebend die Betreiber von onlyfriends darüber in kenntnis gesetzt .


----------



## Balljunge (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



sunnyflash schrieb:


> Ich hab soebend die Betreiber von onlyfriends darüber in kenntnis gesetzt .


Bei dem Betreiber von onlyfriends.de ist die Werbung für Nachbarschaft24.net beabsichtigt und kein Versehen.


----------



## Reducal (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Balljunge schrieb:


> Bei dem Betreiber von onlyfriends.de ist die Werbung für Nachbarschaft24.net beabsichtigt und kein Versehen.


Stimmt! Ein Blick ins Impressum verrät, dass ein hochgradiges Mitglied der dubaianischen Freibeuterszene "nur Freunde" wirbt.


----------



## Citticatt (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

das erinnert mich alles so an XY-Ungelöst :-P Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger hehe was Hr. Zimmermann wohl dazu sagen würde :-D


----------



## sascha (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Citticatt schrieb:


> das erinnert mich alles so an XY-Ungelöst :-P Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger hehe was Hr. Zimmermann wohl dazu sagen würde :-D



Er würde sagen: "Ich gebe ab in die Schweiz."


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Citticatt schrieb:


> was Hr. Zimmermann wohl dazu sagen würde :-D


Hr Zimmermann ( Baujahr 1929) müßte erstmal ein paar Kurse in Internetabzocke belegen, 
bevor er sich virtuellen Freibeutern aus der Kameltreiberzone (mit wenig Erfolgsaussicht )
 widmen könnte.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ein Blick ins Impressum verrät, dass ein hochgradiges Mitglied der dubaianischen Freibeuterszene "nur Freunde" wirbt.


Huhu, ausgerechnet der! Der gehört ja zum "harten Kern"!


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Huhu, ausgerechnet der! Der gehört ja zum "harten Kern"!


und das mit 21 Lenzen, aus dem kann noch was werden...


----------



## dvill (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Citticatt schrieb:


> das erinnert mich alles so an XY-Ungelöst


Der Vergleich hinkt insofern, dass hier eigentlich bekannte Personen agieren, aber unter immer neuen Verkleidungen. Ein aktuelle Beispiel zeigt, wie der Hase läuft.

Solange die schwachsinnigen Drohschreiben genügend Verunsicherte zur Zahlung des Schutzgeldes pressen, wird die Show wohl weitergehen.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Zugangsdebatten ausgelagert, 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50306

wer unbedingt über diese sinnlosen Maßnahmen diskutieren  will, möge das dort tun

und immer wieder die Bitte: *Erst Lesen, Dann Denken, Dann Posten*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief


----------



## e-sea (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hi alle miteinander! 
ich klick mich jetzt schon den ganzen nachmittag durch threads zu der dubaier nachbarschaftsvermittlung durch und gleich mal vorweg: danke allen postern für die ratschläge. im endeffekt kann man das ganze ja "aussitzen". 
eine frge würde mich aber noch interessieren: 
ich bin auch auf so eine "einladung" reingefallen:wall:, hab meine adresse, also nur strasse und hausnummer, aber keine stiege oder türnummer angegeben, und einen phantasienamen. 
jetzt die frage: kann so ein dubioser anbieter überhaupt meine wahre identität herausfinden? also über die IP adresse oder so? 
wenn nicht, bekommt er seine briefe eh mit dem hinweis: "misterX bei angegebener adresse unbekannt" zurück. 
lg martin


----------



## webwatcher (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



e-sea schrieb:


> kann so ein dubioser anbieter überhaupt meine wahre identität herausfinden? also über die IP adresse oder so?


http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/

Es ist umso mehr zu bezweifeln, da diese  Betreiber ganz sicher nicht nähere Bekanntschaft mit 
deutschen Strafermittlungsbehörden machen möchten...


----------



## e-sea (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

danke für den super link. 
lg martin


----------



## e-sea (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

edit zu meinem vorigen posting: 
bin in österreich daheim, aber nehme mal an, dass die rechtslage da ähnlihc sein wird und sicher nicht nach dubaier recht verhandelt wird*gg*. 
lg martin


----------



## webwatcher (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



e-sea schrieb:


> bin in österreich daheim, aber nehme mal an, dass die rechtslage da ähnlihc sein wird und sicher nicht nach dubaier recht verhandelt wird*gg*.


Es ist ja nicht mal Dubai, sondern  eine Freibeuterzone.  Ob es überhaupt irgendwelche 
Rechtsbeziehungen gibt, ist völlig offen. Es hat eben nicht nur Vorteile, sich 
in der  virtuellen  Unterwelt  zu verstecken


----------



## dvill (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ob die Zahlung des geforderten Schutzgeldes gegen weitere Drohschreiben hilft?


----------



## Tomba (11 Dezember 2007)

*Klagemöglichkeit*

Falls in den Mails von nachbarschaft24 kein Hinweis angebracht ist, wie man die Mails abbestellen kann, dann kann sie ein jeder verklagen, der durch sie wirtschaftlich (also am Geld) bedroht oder geschädigt wurde. Im Schweizer Recht ist dies in Art. 3 o UWG geregelt, der lautet:
Unlauter handelt, wer Massenwerbung ohne direkten Zusammenhang mit einem angeforderten Inhalt fernmeldetechnisch sendet oder solche Sendungen veranlasst und es dabei unterlässt, vorher die Einwilligung der Kunden einzuholen, den korrekten Absender anzugeben oder auf eine problemlose und kostenlose Ablehnungsmöglichkeit hinzuweisen ...

Im deutschen Recht gibt es sicherlich eine analoge Gesetzgebung, die mir allerdings nicht bekannt ist.

Selbstverständlich geht es hierbei um die Werbemails (Deine Nachbarin lädt dich ein usw. ...)


----------



## jupp11 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Klagemöglichkeit*



Tomba schrieb:


> Falls in den Mails von nachbarschaft24 kein Hinweis angebracht ist, wie man die Mails abbestellen kann, dann kann sie ein jeder verklagen, ....


soweit die Theorie, und  wie verklagt man einen Briefkasten in der dubaianischen Freibeuterzone?


----------



## Toni (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallöchen erstmals habe die ganzen Postings gelesen, auch links,
bin auch zufällig auf die seite gekommen mit nem kumpel wir haben ein nick gemacht naja, wir waren in urlaub 4 wochen, samstag angekommen, ein mail von der nachbarschaft24.net, habe eine reise gewonnen in wert von 500 euro  was ich nicht lache, dann noch ne rechnung mit vertragsverlängerung, habe mein nick zur löschen freigegeben, bekamm ein mail bla blaaa blaaa der vertrag sei bis 30.10.2009 bis dahin müsse ich die gebühren zahlen. Haha na klar, ohne meine zustimmung, ohne ein hinweis. ok akp haben wir akzeptiert aber sowas haben wir nicht erwartet, habe in alle mail addys wideruf mail geschrieben, bekamm bis jetzt eine antwort, das ich das akp zugestimmt habe und ich hätte den vertrag verlängert bla blaaa. Naja werde jeden wideruf erstatten, ich weiss klingt dumm jetzt.. Aber was sollte ich jetzt tun.. einfach abwarten.. ich weiss die werden bald mahnungen schicken da ich ja sowieso die rechnungen nicht zahlen werde..
danke tolles Forum hier..
mfg Toni


----------



## jupp11 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Toni schrieb:


> Hallöchen erstmals habe die ganzen Postings gelesen, auch links,


dann sollte klar sein, was zu tun bzw nicht zu tun ist...

PS: auch den hier?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## kewl0 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich mal einfrage die mir auf gekommen ist.


Wenn man bei der Registrierung nur Plunder eingeben hat. Müssten die doch eigentlich verpflichtet sein. Das die Daten zu prüfen. Aber warum sind die dann noch so dreist mit daten wo die nichts anfangen können. Einen eine Rechnung zuschicken?

Da sieht man eigntlcih wie Seltsamm es ist und nur abzocke ist.

Die Drohungen mit der IP könnt ihr eh vergessen. Eure provider Dürfen nur auf gerichtlichen Beschluß die Datenraus geben. Das weis ich von einen andern vorfall.

Aber ich glaub nie im leben das die vors Gerichtziehn werden. Lustig der haufen


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



kewl0 schrieb:


> Aber warum sind die dann noch so dreist mit daten wo die nichts anfangen können. Einen eine Rechnung zuschicken?


Die Methode basiert  darauf, ca 10% der Betroffenen zur Zahlung zu veranlassen 
das ergibt bereits sechstellige "Verdienste"  (wie bei fabrikeinkauf) 


kewl0 schrieb:


> Die Drohungen mit der IP könnt ihr eh vergessen.


http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


kewl0 schrieb:


> Aber ich glaub nie im leben das die vors Gerichtziehn werden.


wo sollten sie denn?  In der dubaianischen Freibeuterzone?


----------



## kewl0 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Jepp steht genau drin was ich gesagt hab. 

Weis das aus nen anderen vorfall. Wie das ganze mit der IP Adresse abläuft. Hab sehr sehr viele klagen gegen über filesharer usw gelesen.

Da eh erst anzeige gegen unbekannt eingereicht wird.

Naja egal...

Könnt mich trozdem bisel ärgern. Hab am tag bestimmt.10 spamm mails erhalten. Und hab ich mich schnell angemeldet irgendnen scheiß ein getragen und wollt wissen das das fürn mist ist. Schade das ist zu dem zeit punkt nich Tor anhatte.. Wollt mein acc löschen nichts gefunden. Und hab alle Emails in spamm weiter geleitet. Bis ich ne email schreiben wollte und gesehen hab Rechnung von denen. Denk mir so is ja nen Dreister spamm. Und dann wars ne richtige rechnung.

Sehr lachhaft. da die mich mit dem mist angeschrieben haben was ich eingegeben habe. lol...


----------



## webwatcher (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



kewl0 schrieb:


> Hab sehr sehr viele klagen gegen über filesharer usw gelesen.


das ist ein völlig anderes Kapitel.


----------



## anni bilstein (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> ... _Fullquote gekürzt modaction _


Mir ist das gleiche passiert.Soll ich das jetzt per Einschreiben kündigen.Ich habe vor 4 Tage durch eine Email eine Rechnung erhalten.Die haben zwar meine Email adresse wie viele auch weil ich mal so doof war und Probenexpress und durch den Quelleversand auf win24 reingefallen bin was für mich auch nur reine abzocker sind mann muss nur zahlen und sonst hört man nichts von denen und einen falschen vor und Familienname von mir haben.Ich habe die mitgeteilt das der Name falsch ist trotzdem soll ich jetzt zahlen.Bitte um eine Andwort was ich tun soll.


----------



## Niclas (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



anni bilstein schrieb:


> Bitte um eine Andwort was ich tun soll.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

PS: Wer nichts  tut, tut auch nichts falsches...


----------



## darkdragon (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Beim Schreiben eines Wiederrufs, mit was soll ich da unterschreiben?
Mit meinem richtigen Namen?
Oder mit dem dort angegebenen?
soll ich auch noch meine Daten angeben?
und was ist, wenn ich nicht mehr weiß, was ich da angegeben habe?


----------



## nicole-1982 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Hallo, Du wurdest von "Olivia" in das Nachbarschafts-Netzwerk eingeladen! Du findest im Nachbarschafts-Netz viele deiner Nachbarn wieder und kannst diese direkt in deine Freundesliste aufnehmen.
> 
> 
> Finde nette Leute in deinr Umgebung mit genau deinen Interessen durch unsere wissenschaftliche Matchingfunktion. Melde dich jetzt in wenigen Minuten an und schau dich in der Nachbarschaft genauer um!  Wir haben bereits 56 weitere Nachbarn in deiner nähreren Umgebung gefunden!
> ...


heissen die jetzt Nachbarschafts-Netzwerk


----------



## nicole-1982 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

die Rechnung hatte ich am 9.11 bekommen Begleichen Sie bitte beigefügte Rechnung innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage auf das folgende Konto und ch habe es nicht bezahlt weil ich mich nicht da angemeldet habe und ich kann es beweissen das ich nicht zu hause war am 13.10  dumm gelaufen für die:wall::wall:


----------



## pony1805 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Luzy schrieb:


> _Full quote gekürzt modaction _


Hallo bin auch drauf reingefallen habe zwar schon ne mail hingeschrieben aber die antworten nich !!! hast du noch ne andere mail andere mail adreese vllt für mich??? 

danke im vorraus


----------



## Niclas (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



pony1805 schrieb:


> aber die antworten nich !!!


rennst du im normalen Leben auch immer allen Leuten hinterher, die nichts  von dir wissen wollen?


----------



## pony1805 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Niclas schrieb:


> rennst du im normalen Leben auch immer allen Leuten hinterher, die nichts  von dir wissen wollen?




nein tu ich nicht aber ich habe kein bock zu blechen ....meinst nehmen díe Wiederufung hin oder??


----------



## Niclas (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wenn jemand behauptet, er bekommt von dir Kohle  und macht dir nicht mal die  Tür auf, 
was machst du dann? Tür eintreten? 



pony1805 schrieb:


> aber ich habe kein bock zu blechen ...


das hat niemand und  es gibt nicht den geringsten Grund dafür:  
solltest dir  wirklich mal etwas Zeit nehmen  und  das hier lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## pony1805 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Niclas schrieb:


> Wenn jemand behauptet, er bekommt von dir Kohle  und macht dir nicht mal die  Tür auf,
> was machst du dann? Tür eintreten?
> 
> 
> ...



na gott sei dank da brauch ich nichts zu befürchten!


----------



## Tomba (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Klagemöglichkeit*



jupp11 schrieb:


> soweit die Theorie, und  wie verklagt man einen Briefkasten in der dubaianischen Freibeuterzone?


IPRG 129: Für Klagen aus unerlaubter Handlung sind die schweizerischen
Gerichte am Wohnsitz des Beklagten oder, wenn ein solcher fehlt,
diejenigen an seinem gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt oder am Ort seiner
Niederlassung zuständig.

IPRG 21 IV: Die Niederlassung einer Gesellschaft oder eines Trusts befindet
sich in dem Staat, in dem der Sitz liegt, oder in einem der Staaten, in
dem sich eine Zweigniederlassung befindet.
In unserem Falle hat nachbarschaft24 offenbar eine (Zweig)niederlassung in der Schweiz (was aber noch genauer abzuklären wäre ...)

Eine Zweigniederlassung (Filiale) setzt voraus:
- Kaufmännischer Betrieb
- Rechtliche Unselbstständigkeit (keine Tochtergesellschaft)
- Wirtschaftliche Selbstständigkeit
- Örtliche Trennung von Hauptsitz
- Längere Bestehungsdauer
- Gleichartige Tätigkeit wie Hauptsitz

Falls also die Schweizer Adresse eine Zweigniederlassung wäre, könnte in der Schweiz Klage erhoben werden.


----------



## Franziska (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Meinst Du sowas?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50235


----------



## Tomba (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Dazu kommt noch IPRG 129 II:
Hat der Beklagte weder Wohnsitz oder gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt,
noch eine Niederlassung in der Schweiz, so kann beim schweizerischen
Gericht am Handlungs- oder am Erfolgsort geklagt werden.


----------



## Tomba (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Franziska schrieb:


> Meinst Du sowas?
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50235


Nun, dabei handelt es sich um z.B. deutsche Kläger, die eine Schweizer Unternehmung einklagen möchten.
Insofern wäre das unser Fall, sofern man Deutscher (oder sonstiger Nicht-Schweizer) ist.

Problem dabei ist eben, dass die Täterschaft dann schnell ihre Zweigniederlassung wieder auflöst, um so einer Bestrafung zu entgehen ...


----------



## webwatcher (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Klagemöglichkeit*



Tomba schrieb:


> Falls also die Schweizer Adresse eine Zweigniederlassung wäre, könnte in der Schweiz Klage erhoben werden.


mag sein. Kenne Schweizer Recht nicht. Die absolute Mehrzahl der  Poster und Leser 
stammt aber aus Deutschland ( über  99% ) 
Auch die Hinweise gelten ausschließlich für deutsches Recht,  so what?

Wäre sicher hilfreich, wenn in der Schweiz etwas unternommen werden könnte, nur 
von hier aus wäre das absolut indiskutabel für jeden einzelnen getrennt zu klagen, es sein 
denn, die in Deutschland nicht gegebene  Sammelklage  wäre in der Schweiz möglich.  
Selbst  dann, wer sollte das koordinieren?

Die hier posten, sind in aller Regel froh, wenn sie nichts mehr damit zu tun haben. 
Kannst dich ja zur Verfügung stellen.

PS: Außerdem gibt es   starke  Hinweise darüber, dass es sich um deutsche
 Hinter/Strohmänner   oder sonstwas handelt, nur an die heranzukommen ist (gerichtsfest) 
nahezu unmöglich


----------



## Tomba (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Klagemöglichkeit*

Ja, das ist leider wohl so ...
Ich kenne mich halt nur mit Schweizer Recht aus. Eine "Sammelklage" ist meines Wissens auch nicht möglich, nur eine Streitgenossenschaft, wenn gleichartige, auf einem im Wesentlichen gleichartigen
tatsächlichen und rechtlichen Grund beruhende Ansprüche
den Streitgegenstand bilden.

Aber eben, am besten wäre wohl, wenn einfach niemand was zahlen würde, dann würde es nicht mehr rentieren für die Damen und Herren ...


----------



## webwatcher (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Klagemöglichkeit*



Tomba schrieb:


> Aber eben, am besten wäre wohl, wenn einfach niemand was zahlen würde, dann würde es nicht mehr rentieren für die Damen und Herren ...


Genau  das ist das Ziel   des   Forums mit  diesem Thread  und den Informationen


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Klagemöglichkeit*



Tomba schrieb:


> IPRG 129: Für Klagen aus unerlaubter Handlung sind die schweizerischen Gerichte am Wohnsitz des Beklagten oder, wenn ein solcher fehlt, diejenigen an seinem gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt oder am Ort seiner Niederlassung zuständig.
> 
> IPRG 21 IV: Die Niederlassung einer Gesellschaft oder eines Trusts befindet
> sich in dem Staat, in dem der Sitz liegt, oder in einem der Staaten, in
> ...


... und wenn Du gewonnen hast, wer vollstreckt. Schweizer Garde oder gleich einen neuen Kreuzzug organisieren?


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ist das das echte Ausmaß der Freibeuterei?

gescher.bei-nachbarschaft24.net/5556/0.html


----------



## katzenjens (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Höchstverdächtig:

h**p://1340888.nachbarschaft24.net/

Die "Dame" ist 16 Jahre alt, wie konnte sie sich überhaupt anmelden?!
Es können noch Wetten angenommen werden, ich behaupte, die komplette Datenbank von denen ist "virtuell" 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## dieter_w (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Ist das das echte Ausmaß der Freibeuterei?


Noch nicht ganz.
Für Deutschland geht's hier weiter: deutschland.bei-nachbarschaft24.com
(für CH und A analog ... )



katzenjens schrieb:


> Die "Dame" ist 16 Jahre alt, wie konnte sie sich überhaupt anmelden?!


Das "Anmeldeformular" lässt Baujahr 1991 als Eingabe zu.

*aber* lt. deren "AGB": 





> Kinder und Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren dürfen nachbarschaft24 nicht nutzen


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Es können noch Wetten angenommen werden, ich behaupte, die komplette Datenbank von denen ist "virtuell"


In der Kleinstadt, in der ich wohne, sind ca. 30 Personen gelistet. Darunter sind zwei Klassenkameraden meiner Tochter (beide 19) mit richtigem Namen und Geburtsdatum aufgeführt.


----------



## Harvester (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Uff, das ist echt heftig. Ich habe mal beispielhaft nach ESSEN gesucht. Da sind 42 (!) Seiten Profile aufgelistet. Und die sind definitiv nicht alle virtuell.

Harvester


----------



## Balljunge (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

In China gibt es regelrecht ein Industrie, wo welche für einen Hungerlohn den ganzen Tag Computerspiele spielen und die Bosse den Account dann teuer in der Welt verkaufen. Und hier kann ich mir was ähnliches vorstellen, die die ganzen Profildaten faken. Deutschland kann doch wirklich nicht so blöd sein, dass wirklich so viele auf diese Seite sich anmelden, tatsächlich ein Profil anlegen und zahlen?


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Balljunge schrieb:


> IUnd hier kann ich mir was ähnliches vorstellen, die die ganzen Profildaten faken.


Datensätze zu faken, dürfte eine der leichtesten Übungen sein. 



Balljunge schrieb:


> Deutschland kann doch wirklich nicht so blöd sein, dass wirklich so viele auf diese Seite sich anmelden, tatsächlich ein Profil anlegen und zahlen?


Man schätzt, dass etwa 10% der Betroffenen zahlt, warum auch immer. Sonst würde sich das
 Ganze ja nicht für die Freibeuter lohnen. Ob sie  es   freiwillig tun  oder weil sie sich unter Druck 
gesetzt fühlen  und ob sie dann die "Dienste" tatsächlich nutzen, ist kaum feststellbar. Die meisten 
schweigen aus Scham und  Furcht. Gespammt wird für diese "Dienste"  mit dutzenden  Pseudodomains, 
die alle  immer wieder auf diese  Seite  führen.


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> In der Kleinstadt, in der ich wohne, sind ca. 30 Personen gelistet. Darunter sind zwei Klassenkameraden meiner Tochter (beide 19) mit richtigem Namen und Geburtsdatum aufgeführt.


Das könnte helfen.

Haben diese Klassenkameraden an Gewinnspielen teilgenommen und dadurch ihre persönlichen Daten in die Hände von Neppern, Schleppern und Bauernfängern gegeben?

Wenn die sich nicht persönlich zu dieser öffentlichen Verwendung ihrer persönlichen Daten angemeldet haben, sollte man schnellstens über Abhilfen nachdenken.


----------



## Olaf1977 (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

das lustige bei mir ist, das ich mich am 27.10 angemeldet habe und damals nix von probemonat und 14 tage kostenlos stand. Naja jetzt schon. Aber das die Rechnung erst am 8.12 kam. Naja da ich eine falsche Adresse eingeben habe und  nicht den richtigen namen, laufen die mahnungen wo anders auf aber net bei mir. :-D


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Olaf1977 schrieb:


> .... da ich eine falsche Adresse eingeben habe und  nicht den richtigen namen, laufen die mahnungen wo anders auf aber net bei mir. :-D


Lach du nur, ich finds doof! Hoffen wir, dass du zumindest keine echten Daten verwendet hast, sonst hat womöglich ganz ein fremder  deinetwegen Schererei.


----------



## Tomba (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Klagemöglichkeit*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> ... und wenn Du gewonnen hast, wer vollstreckt. Schweizer Garde oder gleich einen neuen Kreuzzug organisieren?



Das müssten wohl die Schweizer Gerichte tun (zumindest bei der Zweigniederlassung in der Schweiz), ansonsten weiss ich nicht, ob die mit den deutschen Justizbehörden zusammenarbeiten würden, wenn sich herausstellte, dass die Strohmänner in Deutschland wohnen (was ja offenbar der Fall ist).

Aber eben: Ist halt tatsächlich ein Riesenaufwand, diese Typen zu ermitteln und ihnen eine Rechtsverletzung nachzuweisen, nehm ich an.


----------



## angi39 (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

[Ich bin auch eine von betroffene hab heute  email bekommen:





> Sehr geehrte Frau ****,
> 
> wir haben Ihre e-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen, bestehen jedoch weiterhin auf
> unserer Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen.
> ...


----------



## angi39 (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich Hab Viele Beitrage Hier Gelesen Und  Würde Alles Ignorieren Mal Schauen Wie Weiter Geht


----------



## Niclas (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



			
				Witzbolde aus Dubai schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Sie nicht reagieren, sehen wir uns leider gezwungen die Angelegenheit an
> ein Inkassounternehmen zu übergeben.


Das wär doch mal was, endlich was greifbares, nicht nur dämliche Emails.  :scherzkeks:


----------



## Tomba (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wichtig ist einfach, dass ihr die Werbemails aufbewahrt. Denn sollte es tatsächlich mal zu einerm Gerichtsstreit kommen, wären auch die Strohmänner dann wohl bekannt (deshalb wird es wohl nie soweit kommen und man könnte sie mindestens wegen unlauteren Wettbewerbs drannehmen, worauf (in der Schweiz) Gefängnis oder Busse bis 100 000.- Franken stehen.


----------



## angi39 (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Soll das heissen das ich besuch von Inkaso bekomme???


----------



## Niclas (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



angi39 schrieb:


> Soll das heissen das ich besuch von Inkaso bekomme???



Quatsch, das war ein Witz


----------



## Citticatt (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

meinst du die werbemail wodurch ich auf diese seite gekommen bin und mich blöderweise angemeldet habe?? wenn ja dann hab ich pech denn das ding hab ich schon gelöscht da ich ja nicht mit so einem zwergenaufstand gerechnet habe :S


----------



## angi39 (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

kann ich mich von dies email wehren irgendwie


----------



## Niclas (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



angi39 schrieb:


> kann ich mich von dies email wehren irgendwie


leg dir ein Mailprogramm mit  gutem Spamfilter zu, dann wärst  du in den Mist erst gar nicht reingeraten


----------



## angi39 (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

danke hab gemacht  alle nachrichten von Nachbarschaft 24  würde   an Absender zurück geschickt , hoffe ich hab mich befreit von Lästige rechnunge und Drogungen


----------



## Julie (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo.Ich habe inzwischen einige Beiträge hier gelesen. 
Mir geht es so, wie einigen anderen...Bin nicht aufmerksam gewesen und habe mich bei nachbarschaft24 angemeldet. Ich wollte mein Profil direkt wieder löschen, konnte das Profil zu dem Zeipunkt aber nicht löschen(wen wundert das noch...) So, nach gescheitertem Löschversuch hab ich das dann aber wieder vergessen und wurde erst wieder aufmerksam, als ich die Rechnung am Samstag per Email erhielt. 
Ich hab direkt Emails verschickt und gesagt, dass ich nicht bereit bin, die Rechnung zu begleichen......Keine Antwort....Dann hab ich nochmal geschrieben und gesagt, dass mein Anwalt nun die Sache prüft....Ich erhielt soeben eine Antwort...Das war das klassische Blablaaa, wie es hier schon einige Male berichtet wurde (ich soll eine kündigung per  Post schicken...)
Ich bin erst ziemlich spät auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden..... Der allgemeine Rat war, überhaupt nicht zu reagieren. Also sollte ich auch gar keine Kündigung per Post schicken?!?! Und-obwohl ich inzwischen einige böse Mails dort hingeschickt habe-nun gar nicht mehr auf kommende Drohungen reagieren???
Wenn man die ganze Sache mal betrachtet, sieht man mal WIE [........] die ganze Sache ist-echt unglaublich.
Gestern habe ich dann übrigens wieder eine Email bekommen, dass angeblich jemand bei nachbarschaft24 nach mir gesucht habe!  Und heute hat mich dann noch eine pn bei nachbarschaft24 erreicht.... Angeblich jemand, der mir eine Grußkarte zugeschickt hat! 
Die sollte man alle :steinigung: 
LG, Julie

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Julie schrieb:


> Also sollte ich auch gar keine Kündigung per Post schicken?!?!


Wohin willst du du die denn schicken?  An den dubaianischen Wüstenbriefkasten? 
Der wird doch nur einmal im Monat geleert, wenn die Kamelkarawane vorbeikommt...

Debatten über die  Unerreichbarkeit der Freibeuter werden hier  geführt. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50306 

Zum x-ten Mal: seriöse Anbieter sind erreichbar. Das Gegenteil kann sich jeder selber denken


----------



## Julie (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Joa...da hast du Recht.....  Den sollte ich nicht nach Dubai schicken....Kann ich ja mal vorbei bringen, wenn ich das nächste mal in Dubai bin!


----------



## Olaf1977 (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Reducal schrieb:


> Lach du nur, ich finds doof! Hoffen wir, dass du zumindest keine echten Daten verwendet hast, sonst hat womöglich ganz ein fremder  deinetwegen Schererei.



Nein natürlich nicht. Diese Adresse existiert in Wirklichkeit nicht.


----------



## Jule (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hilfe!
Bin auch Nachbarschft24 reingefallen!
Heute habe ich eine Rechnung über 54€ bekommen. Was kann ich jetzt machen?
Jule


----------



## Niclas (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Jule schrieb:


> Was kann ich jetzt machen?



das, was zigtausende auch gemacht haben, entspannen und  lesen, erst das hier 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

und  dann, wenn du noch Lust hast, auch mal den Thread, du bist  wahrhaftig nicht 
der/die erste, der/die diese Frage stellt


----------



## ellex (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

HAllo
bin auch reingefallen, aber bei mir ist es so, dass sie nicht meine richtige adresse haben, und ich bin unter falschem namen angemeldet.Dir Rechnung kam ueber eine emailadresse
Können die meine adresse über meine eMailadresse rausbekommen?
LG
Alex


----------



## Wembley (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Julie schrieb:


> (ich soll eine kündigung per  Post schicken...)
> ....
> Also sollte ich auch gar keine Kündigung per Post schicken?!?!


Man sollte generell Tipps, die von diesen Geschäftsleuten kommen, nicht allzu viel Vertrauen schenken. Denn was die da wollen, ist wohl eine Kündigung,  die nach deren Meinung NACH Beendigung des Vertrages wirksam werden sollte. Ja und dafür sollte man auch noch einen eingeschriebenen Brief nach Dubai schicken? 

Viele User machten nichts und leben ganz gut damit.  Andere haben reagiert mit "Widerrufen" und "Anfechten" (ist was anderes als kündigen) und haben Mails geschickt.
Um der eigenen Beruhigung willen halt.


----------



## Julie (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Stimmt....ich werde da auch weiter nichts mehr machen. Es gibt jetzt schon so viele, die nicht reagiert haben und bisher keine ernsthaften Probleme hatten.
Aber, wenn man zunächst die Rechnung erhält, bekommt man natürlich auch zuerst mal einen kleinen Schock.


----------



## Knutschkugel (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo ihr lieben ! 

jaaa ich hab echt alles gelesen.... mann oh mann

was hier so alles steht...besonders zwischen den zeilen

dieverse hahnenkämpfe sind auch ganz amüsant

dennoch kann ich jeden verstehen der angst hat ( bin auch so n zittermäuschen )

mich beschäftigt noch 1 frage : 

IST  ES NUN ÜBERHAUPT SINNVOLL AUF DIE FEINE RECHNUNG ZU REAGIEREN ?

ich wäre mit einem einfach ja oder nein zufriden und möchte an der stelle nochmal sagen das ich wirklich ALLES gelesen habe und mir durchaus klar ist das es da wohl zweigeteilte ansichten hierzu gibt

dennoch : was ist euer tipp ?


merci schon mal für die antwort


----------



## Knutschkugel (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

holla die waldfee

da haben mir meine vorredner schon geantwortet 

merci nach oben


----------



## Jule (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hi julie!
also du hast eine mail geschrieben, aber was machst du denn als nächstes?
lg jule


----------



## Wembley (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Knutschkugel schrieb:


> IST  ES NUN ÜBERHAUPT SINNVOLL AUF DIE FEINE RECHNUNG ZU REAGIEREN ?


So deppert es auch klingt, aber einen direkten Rat darf man dir wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht geben. 

Aber auch ganz abgesehen von diesem eigenartigen Gesetz muss das im Endeffekt jeder User selbst entscheiden. Wenn er meint, dass er denen unbedingt eine Mail schicken will, dann soll er es tun. Wenn nicht, dann nicht. Jede Person ist anders gestrickt und soll das tun, womit er am besten leben kann. 
Wir klären auf, worum es sich bei diesen Geschäftsmodellen handelt, viele User erzählen von ihren Erfahrungen aber entscheiden muss dann immer jeder selber. So oder so: Panik und Angst ist auf jedem Fall keine angebracht.


----------



## Jule (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Dank für den Link!
Also eine Mail dagegen schreiben und dann abwarten, bzw. nichts tun!
Hab trotzdem ein komisches Gefühl.:unzufrieden:
Danke Jule


----------



## Balljunge (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Jule schrieb:


> Hab trotzdem ein komisches Gefühl.:unzufrieden:


Es gibt keinen Grund dazu.


----------



## Knutschkugel (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ wembley 


merci dir 

das ist eher so meins
denke ich fahr da ganz gut 

nicht so arg auf mich aufmerksam machen und mein leben genießen 

die affen sollen mit wem anders panzer fahren 

euer forum hat mir echt geholfen 

und ich will mal einfach danke sagen für die unermüdlichen immerwiederverlinkungen, das ist wirklich gut


----------



## Jule (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ist es denn sinnvoll eine Mail dagegen zu schreiben, oder nicht?


----------



## Knutschkugel (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

liebe jule

mach es so das es dir gut geht 

es gibt wohl keine patentlösung 

die lesen eh nur was sie lesen wollen


----------



## Jule (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ja kar stimmt wohl.
sorry wenn ich jetzt hier umerzu zeug frage und rumstresse, aber wenn man das erste mal mit sowas in kontakt kommt und keine ahnung hat denkt man etwas veränsgtigt!:help:
Danke euch allen!
lg jule


----------



## Knutschkugel (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

he jule 

mach dir mal keine gedanken 

habe das gefühl das gerade alle stänkerliesen und nörgelfritzen weg sind....

grins 

und heir gibts doch das forum um zu fragen 

bin selbst betroffen, auch heute die rechnung bekommen, währrend geistiger umnachtung und eins acht im turm registriert und mich danach leider gottes nciht mehr erfolgreich dran erinnert...

aber das lesen hier hat mich beruhigt

es lehrt mich 2 dinge

nicht mehr solche links bzw seiten aufrufen 

und 

weniger saufen !!! 

hahahhahah


----------



## Jule (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ja stimmt knutschkugel, bin auch schon ziemlich beruhigt!
son mist werd ich auch nicht wieder machen, und für dein zweites vornehmen viel glück:-D


----------



## Knutschkugel (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

feix 

ja merci 

finger weg vom alk 

oder wenigstens der kombi 

alk und pc 

aber schon heftig das es so viele gibt die genauso dusselig waren 

eure dummheit beruhigt mich ungemein

feix 

na ja ist wohl nobody perfect


----------



## Jule (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

da war ich auch froh, das ich nicht die einzige war!

vorallem am anfang dachte ich mich laust nen affe,
weil ich dachte, dass die im recht sind und ich einfach angemeldet hab ohne zu lesen.:wall:

aber jetzt klingt das ja schon ganz anders.
solche [...] :bash:

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Jule (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

achso eine frage noch, wär es denn sinnvoll mein email account zu löschen?


----------



## Knutschkugel (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ja da geb ich dir recht 

alle in die wüste schicken hahahhahha


----------



## Knutschkugel (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hm daran hab ich auch schon gedacht 

aber warum was löschen ?

damit machst du es dir nur selbst schwer 

schieb die mails in deinen spam ordner

und schon siehste das eledn nicht mehr


----------



## Wembley (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Jule schrieb:


> achso eine frage noch, wär es denn sinnvoll mein email account zu löschen?


Genauso sinnvoll wie den eigenen Briefkasten abzumontieren oder gar unterzutauchen. 

Da du jetzt eh weißt, was los ist und du ja, wie du selbst schreibst, beruhigt bist, sollte das ja keine Auswirkungen auf deinen Email-Account haben, den du ja wahrscheinlich für andere, durchaus sinnvolle Dinge benötigst.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass einem solche Gedanken im allerersten panischen Moment durch den Kopf gehen, aber als Lösung sehe ich das nicht. Abgesehen davon, dass die dir vielleicht sogar mal Briefe schreiben. Das erschreckt zwar manche, aber da gibt es genauso wenig Grund dazu. Weil die Grundlagen dieselben bleiben und sie einfach nur das tun, was sie am besten können: alles Mögliche androhen, in der Hoffnung, dass sich ein paar einschüchtern lassen. Die, die aber informiert sind, lassen sich nicht einschüchtern, weil es eigentlich gar keinen Grund dafür gibt.


----------



## Knutschkugel (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ wembley 

das hast du nochmal schön zusammen gefasst


----------



## Tomba (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Citticatt schrieb:


> meinst du die werbemail wodurch ich auf diese seite gekommen bin und mich blöderweise angemeldet habe?? wenn ja dann hab ich pech denn das ding hab ich schon gelöscht da ich ja nicht mit so einem zwergenaufstand gerechnet habe :S



Genau die meinte ich.
Spielt an und für sich keine Rolle, denn irgendwer wird sie schon noch haben und das würde auch schon reichen. Zudem gibt es hunderte Zeugen, die aussagen könnten, sie hätten auch solche Mails erhalten.
Jeder, der unaufgefordert Massenwerbung verschickt, macht sich nach Schweizer (und wohl auch deutschem) Recht strafbar...


----------



## Jule (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

aber ich finde es komisch, weil wie oft sie man im fernsehen solche betrugsfälle wo leute zig hundert € zu zahlen haben!
deswegen bin ich zwar erleichtert, aber nachdenklich dass ich einfach nur abwarten und mir keine gedanken machen soll


----------



## Citticatt (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@Knutschkugel

:-P ich glaube ich hatte da auch einen zuviel im T als ich auf die seite ging

frauen+alk+pc+++dumme seiten= ssseeehhrrr böse mischung :wall:


----------



## Wembley (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Jule schrieb:


> aber ich finde es komisch, weil wie oft sie man im fernsehen solche betrugsfälle wo leute zig hundert € zu zahlen haben!


Im Fernsehen wird über sehr viele verschiedene Dinge berichtet (auch solche, die mit dem Internet nix zu tun haben) und manches davon ist in der Tat haarsträubend. Nur ist dann die Frage, ob jemand überhaupt die Pflicht hat, das zu bezahlen. Was diverse Firmen behaupten und was das Gesetz sagt, sind oft zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Auch muss man unterscheiden, ob etwas strafrechtlich Betrug ist oder nicht. Aber nur weil ein Anbieter nicht hinter schwedische Gardinen muss, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die "Vertragsabschlüsse" überhaupt rechtmäßig sind. 

Über dieses spezielle Geschäftsmodell (das ja seit zwei Jahren von einigen Leuten massiv betrieben wird) ist schon sehr viel berichtet worden. Die Grundaussage war bei allen Sendungen, die ich gesehen habe, dieselbe: Da in vielen Fällen der Preis nicht wahrgenommen wurde, ist der Verbraucher in einer sehr guten Position. Die Anbieter selbst wurden dann oft auch besucht oder man hat es zumindest versucht, mit denen in Kontakt zu treten. Oft mit wenig Erfolg: Die Tür wurde nicht aufgemacht, man verweigerte das Gespräch und manche Anbieter waren gar nicht anzutreffen. Manchmal fand man nur einen Briefkasten mit einem Namensschild oben. Mit dem Namen einer Person, die im Ort gar keiner kannte. 
Wer so "offen" (Achtung Ironie) agiert, wird es wohl eher nicht wagen, sich der deutschen Gerichtsbarkeit zu stellen.


----------



## ellex (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hat eig. irgendwer bezahlt? ^^


----------



## Balljunge (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



ellex schrieb:


> hat eig. irgendwer bezahlt? ^^


Sicherlich, die wirklich meinen das ist ein seriöser Dienst und Anbieter und die die sich durch das Drohgeblubbere haben einschüchtern lassen. Sonst würden die nicht immer weiter machen (andere Projekte, andere Firmen) und sich ein Leben in Saus und Braus gönnen.


----------



## Julie (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Jule schrieb:


> hi julie!
> also du hast eine mail geschrieben, aber was machst du denn als nächstes?
> lg jule



Ich werde jetzt erstmal nichts mehr unternehmen. Einfach abwarten, was kommt. Und auf sämtliche Drohungen werde ich auch nicht reagieren. Genau so, wie es schon einige andere hier gemacht haben.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



ellex schrieb:


> hat eig. irgendwer bezahlt? ^^


geschätzt werden  10% die   bezahlen.  ( bei Fabrikeinkauf  waren das mindestens  60000)  
Hier dürfte es in der gleichen Größenordnung liegen. Kann sich jeder mit dem Taschenrechner 
ausrechnen, was sich die Euroscheichs zu Weihnachten leisten können.


----------



## Knutschkugel (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

@ citticat 

ja wir merken uns das und trinken nix mehr in diesem jahr....nasewachs


----------



## Citticatt (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Knutschkugel schrieb:


> @ citticat
> 
> ja wir merken uns das und trinken nix mehr in diesem jahr....nasewachs



proohoosst  *glühweinschlabber* hehe sollte mir mal für den notfall so ne kindersicherung in den pc bauen :rotfl:


----------



## Knutschkugel (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ja genau oder so n lineal was einem auf die finger kloppt wenn man den pc anmacht

feix 

ja ja weiber 

aber gut das so was auch männern passiert 

dir auch n herzliches prost.... ich übe auch schon für sylvester... hicks


----------



## DarkCrimson (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Also unsere Freunde von Nachbarschaft24.net haben sogar schon in ICQ ihren eigenen Werbe-Banner! :machkaputt:


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

pecunia non olet


----------



## blackpanther239 (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Also, jetzt hat sich Nachbarschaft24 mal wieder bei mir gemeldet, mit folgender email: 



> "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir bedauern, dass Sie nicht länger Mitglied bei uns sein möchten. Jedoch respektieren wir Ihre Entscheidung. Ihre 14-tägige Widerrufsfrist ist jedoch abgelaufen.
> 
> ...



 Ich könnte ja jetzt hingehen, und denen einfach aus Jux das schreiben: "Meine Damen und Herren, leider kann ihre email-Antwort nicht bearbeitet werden. Ich benötige eine Antwort per Post. Danke." 
Umfrage: WIE FINDET IHR DAS ????  :-p
Mal kucken was die dazu sagen würden.


----------



## sascha (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



blackpanther239 schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja jetzt hingehen, und denen einfach aus Jux das schreiben: "Meine Damen und Herren, leider kann ihre email-Antwort nicht bearbeitet werden. Ich benötige eine Antwort per Post. Danke."
> Umfrage: WIE FINDET IHR DAS ????  :-p
> Mal kucken was die dazu sagen würden.



Nichts werden sie sagen. Sondern dir per Mail den Textbaustein zuschicken, dass sie auf ihre Forderung bestehen. Weil sie ihren neuen Porsche abzahlen müssen (was sie nicht schreiben werden).

Glaubst du wirklich, du kannst die in irgendeiner Form beeindrucken? Du bist einer von zehntausenden, die von denen in die Falle gelockt wurden und jetzt abkassiert werden sollen. Sorry, aber was du denen schreibst, interessiert die wirklich nicht. Hauptsache du zahlst...


----------



## Wembley (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



blackpanther239 schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja jetzt hingehen, und denen einfach aus Jux das schreiben: "Meine Damen und Herren, leider kann ihre email-Antwort nicht bearbeitet werden. Ich benötige eine Antwort per Post. Danke."
> Umfrage: WIE FINDET IHR DAS ????  :-p
> Mal kucken was die dazu sagen würden.


Ich halte jetzt wenig davon, so eine Art von Umfrage zu starten. Warum? Weil wir dann drei Seiten lang Antworten a la "Du sollst", "Super" oder "Nicht so toll" haben. Dadurch wird der Thread in die Länge gezogen. Hilft den neu Hinzukommenden wenig. Die sind da eher desorientiert. Ja und wie Sascha richtigerweise schreibt: Bringen tut es wirklich nicht viel.

Daher möchte ich noch mal die wichtigsten Links für diejenigen posten, die hier mit Nachbarschafts.net oder .com konfrontiert sind und vorab ein "Panik ist wirklich nicht angebracht" voranschicken:

Der Schnellsiedekurs: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/

Genauere Infos über das Geschäftsmodell und auch die rechtlichen Grundlagen: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/


----------



## technofreak (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



blackpanther239 schrieb:


> Umfrage: WIE FINDET IHR DAS ????


Gar nicht finde ich das  Umfragen darüber zu veranstalten, was man von  qäkenden 
Automatenprogrammen hält. Wenn du  allen Ernstes glaubst, dass zigtausende Antwortmails
 von Hand geschrieben werden, hast du noch nicht allzuviel von der Methode verstanden.

 Dieser Müll hier unterscheidet sich de facto in nichts  von all  den anderen Threads, 
in denen  User Rat suchen, weil man sie  mit vorgeblich kostenlosem Nutzlosmüll   aufs Kreuz zu legen versucht.

Sascha und Wembley haben  dazu gesagt, was es dazu zu sagen gibt. Also halte dich 
mit solch wenig  hilfreichen Postings zurück. 

PS: das gilt auch für die anderen User


----------



## e-sea (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



blackpanther239 schrieb:


> > "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> >
> > wir bedauern, dass Sie nicht länger Mitglied bei uns sein möchten. Jedoch respektieren wir Ihre Entscheidung. Ihre 14-tägige Widerrufsfrist ist jedoch abgelaufen.
> >
> > ...



was hast du den herrschaften genau gemailt? klingt ja irgendwie so, als ob sie trotz angelaufener 2wochenfrist irgendwie eine kündigung akzeptieren. 

hab mich gestern und heute auch noch ausserhalb des forums schlau gemacht. [noparse]www.ombudsmann.at[/noparse] bzw für deutschland wahrscheinlich w*w.ombudsmann.de sind echt hilfreich. 
die haben mir geraten, per einschreiben zu kündigen. aber natürlich auf den brief als absender nur genau das selbe draufschreiben wie ihr auch bei der registrierung angegeben habt, also den phantasienamen. 
werd das jetzt mal so machen und abwarten. 

lg martin


----------



## wicki01 (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ey das heißt nicht das die die Kündigung akzeptieren, sondern das er bitte richtig kündigen soll zum ABLAUF der 24 MONATE!!! Wenn er das tut, hängt er in dem Vertrag drin, da er dann damit akzeptiert, das es einen Vertrag gibt! Lest doch mal alle Beiträge, oder wenigstens die Links die hier überall auf jeder Seite mehrmals gepostet sind!


----------



## Niclas (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



e-sea schrieb:


> die haben mir geraten, per einschreiben zu kündigen.


Auf jeden Fall mit Rückschein.  Bin mal gespannt, was der Wüstenbriefkasten fürne Unterschrift macht. 
was ein Blödsinn. :wall:



wicki01 schrieb:


> Lest doch mal alle Beiträge, oder wenigstens die Links die hier überall auf jeder Seite mehrmals gepostet sind!


genau,  :thumb: all  das  selbstgebastelte is  fürn A...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## webwatcher (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



e-sea schrieb:


> [noparse]www.ombudsmann.at[/noparse] bzw für deutschland wahrscheinlich w*w.ombudsmann.de sind echt hilfreich.


Was ombudsmann.at   in Ö für eine  Rolle spielt, kann ich nicht beurteilen, in D ist sie für Probleme
  dieser Art m.E nicht qualifiziert und entspricht auch nicht der Zielsetzung. 
Was von Usern an Ratschlägen berichtet wurde, erscheint nicht sehr sinnvoll.
Insbesondere scheint man  mit den speziellen Methoden virtueller Internetabzocke nicht 
vertraut  zu sein und  wie man mit ihr umgeht.


> ombudsmann.de - die neutrale Schlichtungsstelle für den Online-Handel
> Das Internet-Angebot ombudsmann.de ist die *unparteiische Schlichtungsstelle* für Streitfälle im
> Online-Handel. *Sollten Sie Probleme mit einem Online-Shop haben*, unterstützen wir Sie dabei, eine
> Lösung herbeizuführen.


was gibt es denn hier   zu schlichten  und was hat das mit on-line  Handel zu tun und  mit 
 "virtuellen"  Gegnern,  die sich in der dubaianischen Freibeuterzone in einem  Briefkasten verstecken?

Hab gerade gesehen:


			
				ombudsmann.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen starker Nachfrage unseres kostenfreien Online-Schlichtungsdienstes
> sind wir leider gezwungen, vorübergehend keine neuen Anfragen mehr anzunehmen. Erst wenn die
> laufenden Verfahren abgeschlossen sind, können wir wieder neue Verbraucherbeschwerden annehmen.
> Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.


Denen sind wahrscheinlich die "kostenlos" Problemfälle über den Kopf gewachsen...

unsere Ratgeberthreads: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
( von Juristen/Anwälten erarbeitet und  zusammengestellt)
Ansonsten Verbraucherzentralen oder Anwalt


----------



## Azid (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo zusammen!
hab mir jetzt net die ganzen Vorposts durchgelesen..Bin leider einer der Trottel, die auf diesen Dreck "reingefallen" sind.:wall:

Nachdem ich einen von hier vorgeschriebenen Text an die [] gesendet hatte mit blabla Täuschung, kein klarer Einblick auf eventl. Kosten, kein Vertrag zustande gekommen usw. kam diese Antwort gestern:



> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie
> nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.
> ...



Muß ich mir Gedanken machen oder die [] einfach ignorieren? Wenn jemand Bock hat mal nach Dubai zu fliegen-ich wär dabei !!! 

Gruß
Azid


----------



## ATel (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo ich bin auch drauf reingefallen, aber ich werde nicht zahlen, aber was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn man über den E-Mail Link auf die Webseite geht sind die 9€ nicht fett makiert, geht man aber über die www adresse sind die 9 € Fett makiert.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



ATel schrieb:


> aber was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn man über den E-Mail Link auf die Webseite geht sind die 9€ nicht fett makiert, geht man aber über die www adresse sind die 9 € Fett makiert.


Nicht nur dir, das ist  ein lange  und  bestens bekannter Trick der Nutzlosbranche.



Azid schrieb:


> Hhab mir jetzt net die ganzen Vorposts durchgelesen..
> 
> Muß ich mir Gedanken machen oder die ***er einfach ignorieren?


offensichtlich nicht sehr  gründlich, aus den Postings und  dem Ratgeber dürfte es mehr
 als deutlich hervorgehen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## ATel (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Also ich werde ja nicht zahlen wie lange wird man dann von solchen Leuten belästigt ???


----------



## dvill (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



ATel schrieb:


> Also ich werde ja nicht zahlen wie lange wird man dann von solchen Leuten belästigt ???


Bis man begriffen hat, wie man mit den Drohungen umzugehen hat.


----------



## Azid (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> offensichtlich nicht sehr gründlich, aus den Postings und dem Ratgeber dürfte es mehr
> als deutlich hervorgehen
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511



Danke Dir Picard, eine wirklich sehr gute Hilfe dieser Thread !:-D
Gruß
Azid


----------



## Jule (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

habe jetzt an die nachbarschaftsfutzis die mail geschickt, dass ich deren rechnung nicht begleichen werde.
aber die meinten ja von wegen 2 jahre abo, wie werd ich diesen mist jetzt wieder los?



blackpanther239 schrieb:


> Also, jetzt hat sich Nachbarschaft24
> _Fullquote gekürzt, modaction_



Hey blackpanther, wie und wo hast du denn die mail geschrieben?mir ist gestern so eine rechnung ins haus geflattert.
einige meinten gestern, einfach alles ignorieren, aber ich weiß nicht!
lg jule


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Jule schrieb:


> wie werd ich diesen mist jetzt wieder los?


Was empfindest du als so unglaublich "Mist"?? Die paar Spammails? Bekommst du etwa sonst keine?? :respekt:

Ernsthaft:
Es weiß keiner, ob die das zwei Jahre lang durchhalten werden, weil es das Geschäftsmodell noch nicht so lange gibt. Aber eines ist aktuell absolut einstimmige Informationslage - geklagt haben die (noch) nicht.

Und alleine in diesem Thread steht mind. 150mal "Me too" - potentielle Zahlopfer zum Verklagen gibts also genug. Muss doch einen Grund haben, wenn die bisher nicht einmal geklagt haben, vor allem, wenn doch alles so unglaublich eindeutig ist, wie jene andauernd schreiben ...

Inkasso-Stalking. Sonst nix.


----------



## Jule (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ok dann werde ich jetzt einfach alles ignorieren.
aber eins möchte ich noch wissen, wenn die dann anfangen drohungen von wegen anwalt usw. zu schcken, kann ich die hemmen und den irgendwie zeigen, halt mit mir nicht?
jule


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Jule schrieb:


> wenn die dann anfangen drohungen von wegen anwalt usw. zu schcken, kann ich die hemmen und den irgendwie zeigen, halt mit mir nicht?


Du kannst natürlich versuchen, denen ebenso zu drohen von wegen anwalt usw. Dann sehen die vielleicht, dass das mit dir nicht geht.
Oder die reagieren genau so, wie du es auch kannst, nämlich ignorant.

Das ist wirklich so gemeint. Lass' dir doch nicht mit Sachen drohen, die hochwahrscheinlich niemals eintreten werden. Und wenn - dann kann man sich immer noch wehren, Anwälte sind ja keine Scharfrichter/Henker ...

Ansonsten - BUH! 
Bist du jetzt sehr beeindruckt??


----------



## macurio (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo, also das mit den Phantasienamen haben die inzwischen auch geschnallt.
Ich bekam heute eine Mail, bevor ich wusste wie unseriös der Verein war, mit dem Text: Sehr geehrter Teilnehmer, sie haben gewonnen, wir wollten Ihnen den Gewinn zustellen, das ging aber auf Grund der falschen Adresse nicht ( So ähnlich lautete das...) dann der link um die Daten zu berichtigen, Da ich zu neugierig war, habe ich die Daten geändert, wieder falsch... und prompt kam eine mail mit: Ihre Rechnung....und.... das ich wenn ich meinen Gewinn abholen will, erst bezahlen und mich dann wieder einloggen solle.......
Nun ja, durch das Forum bin ich etwas weniger frustriert als vorher, ich dachte nämlich immer , sowas kann mir nicht passieren.
Als ich dann auf die echte nachbarseite 24 gehen wollte, war mir klar wie es passiert ist. Die Maske von dem unseriösen Verein war schneller sodass man glaubte auf der richtigen Seite gelandet zu sein......


----------



## e-sea (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hmmm, ich muß gestehen, ich bin bei solchen sachen ein bissl ein hosenscheisser und hab mich in den letzten tagen in alle richtungen umgehört. 
beim konsumentenschutz hab ich heute infos bekommen, mit denen ich leben kann. 
also.... ein widerruf per mail genügt nicht. das ganze sollte per einschreiben gemacht werden. allerdings sollte eine sendebestätigung vom fax auch als nachweis, dass man widerrufen hat, gelten. 
also text aufgesetzt, gefaxt, und damit sollte die sache von meiner seite aus erledigt sein. 
laut infos, die ich bekommen hab, sind nach dem widerspruch alle weiteren mahnungen und inkassodrohungen nur leeres gerede. das nächste ernstzunehmende, was kommen kann, ist eine zahlungsaufforderung vom gericht. aber die wahrscheinlichkeit dazu ist hier ja zur genüge diskutiert worden. 
einfach kopf in den sand stecken würd wurde mir abgeraten, man muß schon was dagegen machen. 
ach ja, und der falsche name ist angeblich auch unklug, aber damit müssen hier ja einige leben*gg*. 
so, jetzt war ich mal ab, was weiter passiert......
lg martin
ps. die faxnummer in der schweiz wird zu einem deutschen anschluss umgeleitet


----------



## Niclas (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



e-sea schrieb:


> einfach kopf in den sand stecken würd wurde mir abgeraten, man muß schon was dagegen machen.


das ist die offizielle Denke. Privat denken die Knaben sich  auch ihr  Teil, aber das dürfen die eben nicht laut sagen


----------



## e-sea (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

das denk ich mir auch. es wurde auch immer darauf hingewisen, dass ein gerichtsstreit theoretisch möglich wäre, aber eben doch recht unwahrscheinlich. schon klar, das sollen ja verbindliche aussagen sein. 
trotzdem find ichs gut, mal kurz mitzuteilen, dass man nicht gewillt ist, zu zahlen. vielleicht haben die dubiosen anbieter mal soviel geld verdient, dass sie doch ein paar euros in einen rechtsstreit pulvern, und dann kanns nicht schaden, wenn man vor gericht beweisen kann, dass man gegen die rechnung protestiert hat. im vergleich dazu, wieviel zeit unsereins jetzt schon in das leidige thema abo-falle investiert, sind die paar minuten und cent für das fax ja kein richtiger aufwand. 
lg martin


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



e-sea schrieb:


> wenn man vor gericht beweisen kann, dass man gegen die rechnung protestiert hat.


Die Chance jemals von einem  der Knaben vor Gericht gezerrt zu werden, ist 
bedeutend geringer als vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden oder den  Jackpot zu knacken.


----------



## e-sea (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

das seh ich genauso. 
vielleicht bin ich nur übervorsichtig, aber schaden kann so ein fax auf keinen fall. 
lg martin


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



e-sea schrieb:


> vielleicht bin ich nur übervorsichtig, aber schaden kann so ein fax auf keinen fall.


Wenn es deinem  Seelenfrieden dient ist es ja gut. Nicht jeder ist so zartbesaitet. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Inacolada (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Leute Leute Leute, macht euch bitte keinen Kopf. Ich habe das gleiche mit der Lebensprognose-Masche durch. Ich kann euch nur einen Tip geben. 
LEHNT EUCH ZURÜCK UND TUT NICHTS. Ihr seid verbraucherrechtlich auf der sicheren Seite, habe es ja nun selbst erlebt. Keinen Widerruf schicken, keinen Brief, kein Fax, keine Urlaubspostkarte ;.)
Das läuft immer nach dem gleichen Schema. 
1. Der Preis ist versteckt.
2. Man bekommt eine überraschende Nachricht, daß man doch bitte sofort zu zahlen hätte, zumal sie die IP-Adresse als Sicherheit haben.
3. Wenn man nicht reagiert erhöhen sie den Betrag.
4. Rührt man sich nicht kriegt man mitunter Post eines dubiosen Inkassobüros.
5. Rührt man sich noch immer nicht, drohen sie mit Strafanzeige.

Das schöne dabei ist jedoch, daß es nie zu einer solchen Strafanzeige kommen wird, da sie sich ja mit einer solchen Seite selbst strafbar machen ([.......] durch nicht offengelegte Kosten) und sich selbst in die Kacke reiten würden, da die Gerichte dann auf sie aufmerksam werden würden.

Lernen kann man dadurch nur eines. Scrollt auch mal nach unten und lest das Kleingedruckte.

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## V.B. (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo miteinander!
Ich selber habe gerade auch die Nachbarschaft24 entdeckt und natürlich die 9 euro übersehen,ich dachte mir das es vielleicht ganz lustig ist und das prinzip von map24 oder autoscout24 benutzt, sprich eine seite die hält was sie verpsricht.
Jetzt gebe ich also im ersten Schritt meine Straße ein, postleitzahl,geb. datum und email adresse... drücke fortfahren ... dann sehe ich plötzlich im zweiten schritt name und telefon nr. bitte angeben, ab hier wurde ich stutzig und habe für vor und nachname nur vxxxx und bxxxx eingegeben. Für die telefonnr nur jfjddkdd -artiges. die email die gekommen ist habe ich geöffnet,durchgelesen und gelöscht, sprich natürlich nicht dem aktivierungslink gefolgt.

Meine Frage jetzt: Dadurch das ich meinen nicht namen und nur meine straßennr. angegeben habe,haben die im prinzip juristisch nichts gegen mich in der hand, nicht mal eine richtige adresse an den sie briefe/rechnungen schicken könnten,oder?
Sprich, darf ich mich auf der sicheren seite wiegen vor den lästigen briefen die kommen könnten?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
V.B.


----------



## Niclas (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



V.B. schrieb:


> Sprich, darf ich mich auf der sicheren seite wiegen vor den lästigen briefen die kommen könnten?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## e-sea (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



V.B. schrieb:


> [...]die email die gekommen ist habe ich geöffnet,durchgelesen und gelöscht, sprich natürlich nicht dem aktivierungslink gefolgt.
> 
> Meine Frage jetzt: Dadurch das ich meinen nicht namen und nur meine straßennr. angegeben habe,haben die im prinzip juristisch nichts gegen mich in der hand, nicht mal eine richtige adresse an den sie briefe/rechnungen schicken könnten,oder?
> Sprich, darf ich mich auf der sicheren seite wiegen vor den lästigen briefen die kommen könnten?



du hast die registrierung ja nicht mittels des links bestätigt, also hast du dich nicht registriert. 

so, und mehr sag ich nicht, will ja niemanden nerven. 

lg martin


----------



## flower1984 (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

reicht das denn, wenn man das ganze per e-mail widerruft? ich habe auch diese rechnung bekommen. zahlen will ich das nicht und nach dubai oder sonst wo hin, will ich für ne briefmarke auch kein geld ausgeben. kann man sich denn überhaupt dagegen wehren???


----------



## Niclas (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



flower1984 schrieb:


> zahlen will ich das nicht


Niemand will das. Entspann dich, lies  das:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

dann solltest du Bescheid  wissen (wie schon tausende vor dir)


----------



## Julie (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

mich würde mal interessieren, wie lange diese [.......] seite von nachbarschaft24 bereits bekannt ist.... foreneinträge sind ja noch nicht so alt.
_
Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## wietstar (14 Dezember 2007)

*Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hallo erstmal

Folgendes ist passiert:

Mein 12 jähriger sohn hat sich ohne mein wissen bei diesem dienst angemeldet. 
Er bekam eine Mail worin ihm versprochen wurde das er einen Gutschein im Wert von 500 € gewonnen hat und nur noch seine richtige adresse eintragen muss. 
Da er diesen gutschein als weihnachtsgeschenk geplant hatte schockte es ihn und MICH als er in der darauffolgenden Mail stand das er nun einen Vertrag eingegangen ist und 54 €/jahr bezahlen muss. Ansonsten inkasso etc

Bitte helft mir weiter

ps: hab schon einige themen durchgelesen aber nix passendes gefunden was meine situation betrifft

mfg, wietstar


----------



## columbo1979 (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hat eigentlich inzwischen jemand über die Rechnung hinaus schon etwas bekommen?


----------



## wietstar (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

achso ich muss dazu sagen das er auch ein falsches geburtsdatum angegeben hatte


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Nicht Passendes? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Kurz: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Etwas länger - im zweiten Posting steht auch etwas zu Minderjährigen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Noch ein Hinweis: In den Texten gibt es Wort in blauer Farbe. Dahinter verbergen sich weiterführende Texte, also anklicken.

Zum falschen Geburtsdatum nur soviel: Nicht jede Lüge ist auch gleich Betrug, auch wenn dies einige Abonnements-Andreher behaupten. Es wird durch die Behauptung nicht richtig.


----------



## wietstar (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

dies hab ich auf einer internetseite gefunden. 
reicht dies aus um den vertag aufzuheben ? 
Dem vertag werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht zustimmen.
Was mich allerdings ein wenig besorgt....das sie mir sagten das mit dem alter sei betrug und ich müsse dafür haften.

Hab diese beiden paragraphen über den Support an nachbarschaft24 gesendet und bist jetzt kam keine antwort.


*Beschränkte Geschäftsfähigkeit
Zwischen 7 und 18 Jahren gilt der Minderjährige als beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Er benötigt die Einwilligung seines gesetzlichen Vertreters für jede Willenserklärung, die ihm nicht ausschließlich einen rechtlichen Vorteil bringt (§ 107 BGB).

So kann er beispielsweise ohne Zustimmung seiner Eltern Eigentum erwerben. Gleichzeitig kann er sich aber nicht ohne deren Einwilligung verpflichten, den Kaufpreis zu bezahlen.

Schließt ein Minderjähriger einen Vertrag, ohne die Genehmigung des gesetzlichen Vertreters dafür zu besitzen, so ist dieser Vertrag so lange unwirksam, bis der gesetzliche Vertreter diesen genehmigt. Man spricht von "schwebender Unwirksamkeit" (§ 108 Abs. 1 BGB). *


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Die Paragraphen geben die Rechtslage wieder.

Im übrigen gilt mein allgemeiner Hinweis von oben:


Der Jurist schrieb:


> ...  Nicht jede Lüge ist auch gleich Betrug, auch wenn dies einige Abonnements-Andreher behaupten. Es wird durch die Behauptung nicht richtig.


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



wietstar schrieb:


> ....das sie mir sagten das mit dem alter sei betrug und ich müsse dafür haften.


Das ist (gelinde gesagt) in dieser Sache Käse! Das gehört zur üblichen Weichklopfstrategie, damit irgend jemand dann doch noch bezahlt. Überlege dir nochmal den Satz vom Juristen:





Der Jurist schrieb:


> Zum falschen Geburtsdatum nur soviel: Nicht jede Lüge ist auch gleich Betrug...


...und glaube mir, dieser mit § jonglierende Anbieter ist mit Sicherheit kein Jurist, auch wenn er sich gern von gleichgesinnten Helfern mit z. B. LLM Prädikat vertreten lässt.


----------



## wietstar (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

das heisst jetzt auf gut deutsch ?

Abwarten tee trinken ?


----------



## Balljunge (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Julie schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren, wie lange diese betrügerische seite von nachbarschaft24 bereits bekannt ist.... foreneinträge sind ja noch nicht so alt.


Die Domains nachbarschaft24.net/.com wurden am 17.09.2007 registriert. Die Seite wird dann wohl so Ende September oder Anfang Oktober online gegangen sein. Das erste Posting hier ist vom 09.10.2007.


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



wietstar schrieb:


> das heisst jetzt auf gut deutsch ?
> 
> Abwarten tee trinken ?


Dazu darf man dir nix genaues empfehlen, wg. dem RBerG. Nur so viel, deine Strategie scheint mir nun den richtigen Weg eingeschlagen zu haben. Drastischer ausgedrückt - wenn mir sowas bei meinen Kindern passieren sollte, dann würde ich das nicht mal ignorieren.


----------



## wietstar (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Diese antwort kam gerade. jetzt frag ich mich aber was das damit zutun hat das mein 12 jähriger sohn den vertrag abgeschlossen hat und ich ihm sicherlich kein einverständniss gebe.



> Sehr geehrter Herr bla...
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> ...


soll ich nun bezahlen ?


----------



## angi39 (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hab wieder email bekommen inerhald 2 tage  





> Sehr geehrte Frau ****,
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> ...


----------



## angi39 (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

und noch mal eine;





> Sehr geehrte Frau*****
> 
> wir haben Ihre e-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen, bestehen jedoch weiterhin auf
> unserer Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen.
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



wietstar schrieb:


> soll ich nun bezahlen ?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


SEP Moderator schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, *wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. *


EOT


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



angi39 schrieb:


> Falls Sie nicht reagieren, sehen wir uns leider gezwungen die Angelegenheit an ein Inkassounternehmen zu übergeben.


Wörtlich genommen: Der Nichtzahlende zwingt die.

*Wir können die ZWINGEN!!*​:scherzkeks:

Do you feel lucky, punk?!
Make My Day!! :sun:


----------



## wietstar (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



wietstar schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Bla
> _Fullquote gekürzt modaction_


sicher das die überhaupt nen richtigen support haben ? bekomme immer denselben müll per mail


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Liebe(r) Wietstar,

dieser Text steht in diesem Thread mind. schon acht mal.

Was also will uns die erneute Lesemöglichkeit sagen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Identische Hintermänner haben meist identische "Korrespondenz" zur Folge. Hier die Vorschau:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796


----------



## SEP (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Identische Hintermänner haben meist identische "Korrespondenz" zur Folge.


Die Zeilen mit dem korrekten Geburtsdatum könnten auch "(c) Genealogie-Anbieter" sein - dort gab's die auch schon einmal ...


----------



## wietstar (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ja sorry das es hier nun das 9te mal stand 

bin halt sauer auf mein sohn und möchte das so schnell wie möglich aus der welt schaffen.

allerdings möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt dafür bezahlen wenn es nicht sein muss.


ist der vertrag nun zulässig wenn mein sohn (12) meine daten (ohne mein wissen) dafür benutzt ?!

das regt mich tierisch auf hoffe ihr versteht das


----------



## dvill (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



wietstar schrieb:


> das regt mich tierisch auf hoffe ihr versteht das


Nö.

Der Sohn ist in die Hände von Neppern, Schleppern und Bauerfängern geraten. Der könnte Unterstützung durch seine Eltern gut gebrauchen.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



wietstar schrieb:


> ist der vertrag nun zulässig wenn mein sohn (12) meine daten (ohne mein wissen) dafür benutzt ?!


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


rolf76 schrieb:


> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. *Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. *Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. *Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.*


...


----------



## wietstar (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

wer sagt das ich ihn nicht unterstütze ?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



wietstar schrieb:


> wer sagt das ich ihn nicht unterstütze ?


Hab langsam den Eindruck, hier will jemand nicht verstehen.   

Penetrant  wird hier nach direkter Rechtsberatung gefischt, ob wohl mehr als 
deutlich klargemacht worden ist, dass persönliche Beratung "tu dies, tu das"   in 
Deutschland verboten ist.


----------



## Teleton (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



wietstar schrieb:


> wer sagt das ich ihn nicht unterstütze ?


dvill hat recht, das hört sich schon ein wenig so an:


			
				wietstar schrieb:
			
		

> bin halt sauer auf mein sohn


Ich wäre sauer auf den Bauernfänger. Zum Glück ist auch nichts ernsthaftes passiert, außer einer lästigen Brieffreundschaft. Sohnemann fällt nicht mehr auf sowas rein, Papa auch nicht, jeder hat seine Lektion gelernt,alles in Butter. 

Achso falls die Gegenseite was von Betrug murmelt:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strafmündigkeit


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Teleton, gut gesprochen! Es wird dem Sohn eine Lehre sein. Ist schon ein starkes Stück, von außen betrachtet, dass der einfach die Daten des Papas eingibt - aber: er wollte den Papa ja nicht schädigen, insofern hat er weder ggü. dem Papa betrogen noch gegenüber denen, bei denen es schon wesentlich schwerer fällt, die fehlende Betrugsabsicht anzunehmen.


----------



## Darki (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen, im Oktober. 
Auch erst Panik gehabt, mein Bekannter sagte mach dir nen Tee und komm erstmal wieder runter. Er hatte schonmal Erfahrung damit gemacht. 

Und ich muss sagen das war ein guter Rat. Wurde hier ja auch schon oft gegeben, habe alle Seiten hier gelesen. 

Die Rechnung liegt in einem Ordner und wird da staubig. Gehört oder gelesen hab ich von denen ausser den Suchmeldungen/Gewinngeschriebsel nichts mehr. 

Einfach vergessen den Kram und die Erfahrung mitnehmen auch das Kleingedruckte zu lesen. 

Großes Lob an die User und Webmaster, ihr habt Nerven wie Drahtseile


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



wietstar schrieb:


> sicher das die überhaupt nen richtigen support haben?


Nee, hamse nich! Furbykiller und Co. sind viel zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt! Deren Professionalität hört mMn beim Kontenabgleich auf.


----------



## SEP (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Darki schrieb:


> Großes Lob an die User und Webmaster, ihr habt Nerven wie Drahtseile


Danke im Namen der Männer ohne Nerven


----------



## nolimit79 (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wenn ihr eigentlich die Antwort 

" Wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden dies natürlich berücksichtigen blalba"

bekommen habt, habt ihr eigentlich danach noch lästige Mails bekommen, dsas ihr zahlen sollt?


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



nolimit79 schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich danach noch lästige Mails bekommen, dsas ihr zahlen sollt?


Selbst die Zahlung des geforderten Schutzgeldes schützt in einem ähnlichen Fall nicht immer vor weiteren Belästigungen.


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Das Problem wuchert wie ein Geschwür. Jetzt stimmt auch das Impressum.

Die dort genutzte URL wurde mit Terroristen-Marketing in der Presse rundgetrommelt. Kein Wunder, dass der Kreis der Betroffenen groß ist. Google listet zur Zeit 33.300 Seiten. Wenn 10% davon durch Drohschreiben zur Zahlung von 24x9 Euro gepresst werden können, wäre das ein nettes Weihnachtsgeld für die wüsten Söhne.

Merkwürdiger Zufall:

meinnachbar.net/profile/Bochum/Dfdfdf-Dfdfdfdfdfdfdf-113598.html

und der Beitrag auf Augsblog. Ob Herr "gdfgdf gdf" auch noch bei Google aufläuft?


----------



## Harvester (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Das Problem wuchert wie ein Geschwür. Jetzt stimmt auch das Impressum.



Moin!

Und in den AGB von mn.net wird "jetzt" ebenfalls auf Kosten von 9 Euro/Monat hingewiesen (Anfangs war die Seite ja kostenlos). Dach ich's mir doch, hatte mich ja hier schon dazu geäußert:http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50031

Irgendwie "beruhigend", Dein Hinweis

Harvester

P.s.: Mehr als die Rechnung und den Standardbaustein daß meine emails nicht bearbeitet werden können, habe ich von n 24 auch seit fast 5 Wochen nicht bekommen.


----------



## RiTa_20 (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo hab heute ne mail bekommen von denen.Die zählen mich ja immer noch als mietglied dazu und haben mir nen netten Brief geschrieben, mit den neuen Geschäftsbedienungen wo drin steht

3. WIDERRUFSBELEHRUNG

Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Ihrem Login-Bereich oder per Post / Fax widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung, jedoch nicht vor dem Tag des Vertragsschlusses. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs.



Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:

Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europe:

Servicecenter

Via Vorame 98

6612 Ascona

Switzerland

netsolution FZE 
Twin Towers Rm 217 
Baniyas Road , 
P.O. Box: 4404, Dubai
United Arab Emirates

Email: [email protected]



Fax: +42 36 62 69 09 04



Service-Hotline: +42 36 62 69 09 00



Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt, wenn wir mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit Ihrer ausdrücklichen Zustimmung vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen haben.

Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt auch, wenn Sie die Ausführung der Leistung selbst veranlasst haben. Sie veranlassen die Ausführung der Dienstleistung, wenn Sie sich die von uns bereitgestellten Leistungen in Anspruch nehmen (z.B. durch Downloads etc.) Ferner veranlassen Sie die Ausführung der Dienstleistung durch Übermittlung von Informationen, die zur Ausführung der Dienstleistung benötigt werden. Nicht darunter fallen Informationen, die für den Vertragsschluss benötigt werden.

Wir behalten uns vor, mit der Durchführung der Dienstleistung erst nach Ablauf der zweiwöchigen Widerrufsfrist zu beginnen, sofern vorher nicht Ihre ausdrückliche Zustimmung zur Ausführung der Leistung vorliegt und Sie diese nicht selbst veranlasst hat.

Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufs sind die beiderseitig empfangenen Leistungen zurückzugewähren und ggf. gezogene Nutzungen (z.B. Zinsen) herauszugeben.

Soll ich jetzt widersprechen? Oder was zurück schreiben?


----------



## Kater Casimir (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



RiTa_20 schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt widersprechen? Oder was zurück schreiben?


Widerspruch zur geänderten AGB hinmailen, Profil löschen.

So habe ich es jedenfalls gemacht. Die Mail sicherheitshalber noch eine Weile aufheben.


----------



## katzenjens (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

zuviel Reaktion schadet doch nur.
Ob eine Mahnung von denen direkt kommt, oder vom Inkassobüro oder gar von einem Rechtsanwalt, es ist alles gleich viel oder eher weniger wert. Durch die Mitgliedschaft, vermutlich eher unfreiwillig, habt ihr nun einen Brieffreund, mehr nicht. Wenn ihr die Brieffreundschaft aufrecht erhalten wollt, könnt ihr gerne auf die "tollen" Baukastenbriefe antworten. Eine lange Brieffreundschaft sei euch erhalten. Ach ja, Brieffreunden bezahlt man normalerweise keine Rechnungen, zumal wenn der Freund am anderen Ende aus einem Computerbaukasten für Drohungen besteht  .

Oder einfach auf nen Mahnbescheid warten, wenn dieser dann kommen sollte, Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle und gut ist. Allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher gering, da es kein Rechtshilfeabkommen zwischen der Freibeuterzone in Dubai und Deutschland gibt.

Da der Thread inzwischen recht unübersichtlich wird, mal wieder ein Link zu allem Wichtigen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=213836#post213836

Zum Schluss nochmal was zum Nachdenken:
Angenommen, ihr habt Urlaub in Dubai gemacht, ein Taschendieb dort hat vergeblich versucht, Euch die Geldbörse zu klauen. Zurück in Deutschland versucht er nun mit diversen Drohungen dass ihr ihm die Geldbörse schickt, würdet ihr ihm die schicken?! Wenn ja, bezahlt brav alle Rechnungen, die ihr bekommt, egal ob berechtigt oder nicht.  

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## saarschwenker (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

also ich hab jetzt nix mehr gehört von nachbarschaft24 oder meinnachbar.net (deren "dienste" ja demnächst kostenpflichteg werden)...mal abwarten ob überhaupt noch was kommt, wahrscheinlich nix mehr


----------



## 1pbubi (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo!
bin auch auf nachbarschaft24.com reingefallen, habe nach der rechnung schon viele unruhige tage gehabt, vor allem weil ich mich sofort betrogen fühlte und nicht wußte was zu tun ist.?
ich bin sehr froh das ich auf dieses forum gestoßen bin, ich arbeite mich schon seit tagen durch die beiträge ,um etwas halt zu finden , um nicht noch weitere fehler zu machen!
mitlerweile habe ich mitbekommen welche ausmaße [.......] angenommen hat und wie viele abgezockt werden sollen. diese firma setzt offensichtlich skrupellos auf die ängste einfacher menschen, die nur aus neugier und spaß im internet surfen und dies ist ja wohl in deutschland noch kostenlos, außer den kosten beim anbieter!
es gibt etliche seriöse anbieter ,die das gleiche kostenlos bieten!!
in diesem forum habe ich schon viel gelernt und ich hoffe es spricht sich rasant rum um [............] und verängstigen hilfe ,rat und anleitung zu finden.
[............] und nehmt nicht zu schnell kontakt mit der [......] auf, nach 14 tagen wollen die hartnäckig ihr geld , ob ihr nach 14 tagen kündigt oder 23 monaten ,die bestehen auf 2 jahre !!!!!
genauso ist es meiner meinung nach mit einem widerspruch ????
nach 14 tagen erkennen die den nicht mehr an ! also bleibt kuhl !!:-D
nach 14 tagen ist eile und hast sinnlos ! sinnvoll ist ruhe bewahren ,sich informieren z.b stiftung warentest, anwälte oder polizei !!!! 
die nehmen sich die zeit euch zu ,quälen ihr müßt euch die zeit nehmen etwas dagegen zu tun !!!! mir geben das forum und viele beiträge sehr viel halt !:roll: habe meine e-mail gewechselt,alte gelöscht ,mal sehen ob die sich an meinen briefkasten trauen ?:wall: nervige e-mail erst mal abgewehrt um zeit und ruhe zu finden was zu tun ist !!! ?  halte euch auf den laufenden ,wir haben noch nicht verloren !!!!:smile: geht immer davon aus wir wurden von anfang an [.........], mit einer e-mail das uns jemand sucht [........], ich meine nicht die, sondern wir sind im recht!! wenn wir nicht zahlen sind wir im recht ,nicht die ,die uns [........] wollen :smile: halte euch auf dem laufenden ,freue mich auch über meinungen Euer 1pbubi:

_Einige Wörter und Passagen aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## saarschwenker (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ähm bubi, oder so :scherzkeks: deine beiträge wären bestimmt einfacher lesbar, wenn die ganzen [.........] nicht wären...das wurde editiert.

ich wünsch dir jedenfalls viel erfolg und du wirst auch erfolg haben! :-D


----------



## 1pbubi (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> _Fullquote  gekürzt, modaction _


    bin ganz deiner meinung,vielen dank für deine ausführungen,hat mir geholfen  !!!!:-p


----------



## Vanillekeks (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mich schon lange nicht mehr gemeldet. Ich hatte anfangs November die Rechnung bekommen und habe schriftlich einen Brief per Einschreiben/Rückschein in die Schweiz geschickt. Der Rückschein kam mit Unterschrift zurück, der Brief war aufgesetzt von der Verbraucherschutzzentrale. Es kam ein paar Tage später ne Mail, mit demselben Kommentar wie bei Euch Inkasso …. Auf diese Mail habe ich nicht reagiert und wurde auch seitdem nicht mehr Belästigt. Es ist gut zu wissen dass es dieses Forum gibt.

Vanillekeks


----------



## Balljunge (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Jedenfalls findet man bei Google schon die Warnmeldungen zur Kostenpflicht von "meinnachbar.net" auf der ersten Seite der Suchergebnisse.


----------



## SVVDWUSDL_89 (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo liebe Forenbenutzer 

Erkläre mal schnell meine Situation!

- Auf Nachbarschaft24.net reingefallen
- "angemeldet"
- Rechnung bekommen [54€ für erstellen des Profils]
- mit Musterbrief des Verbraucherschutzes widersprochen (Einschreiben + Rückschein)
- Rückschein Unterschrieben zurück bekommen

und heute nun folgendes Schreiben per E-Mail:



> *Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich, dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.
> 
> ...



Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten? Einfach nichts tun, oder anworten,...!

Freu mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## sascha (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten? Einfach nichts tun, oder anworten,...!



Einfach nur lesen - wie zig-tausende Menschen vor dir und zig-tausende Menschen nach dir:


----------



## Wembley (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Dass die das nicht allzu sehr interessiert, was du schreibst, sollte dir, wenn du in diesem Thread ein wenig einliest, gleich klar werden.
Du kannst mit denen zwar eine Brieffreundschaft eingehen, aber die werden dir nicht viel anderes antworten als vorhin. Wenn du die Hintergründe ein wenig kennenlernst, wirst du das schnell merken. Nur: Wenn sie dein Geld wollen, müssen die vor Gericht. Das allerdings würde mich schon ganz stark wundern. 
Du wirst halt noch ein paar nette Briefe bzw. Mails kriegen, aber das wird es dann gewesen sein.

Die leben ja nur von den eingeschüchterten Usern. Wer informiert ist, lässt sich aber nicht einschüchtern.

Aber lies hier. Eine umfassende Beschreibung jenes Geschäftsmodells:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/


----------



## Marius1982 (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo alle zusammen,

meine letzte Mail von denen ist nun 3 Wochen her, da ich wie all die anderen darauf nicht mehr geantwortet habe.

Ich denke, dass man sich selbst zu viel Angst macht. Wünsche euch schöne Weihnachten.

Lg Marius


----------



## Ingo70 (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo liebe Forennutzer!

Auch ich erläutere mal meine aktuelle Situation!

- Auf Nachbarschaft24.net reingefallen:wall:
- "angemeldet"
- Rechnung bekommen (54€ für das Erstellen des Profils am 10.11.07)
- Widerruf aber erst nach Ablauf der 14-tätigen Frist gesendet
- Seitdem täglicher E-Mail-Verkehr mit [email protected]
- Habe schon oft ankündigt, dass ich nicht zahlen werde und rechtliche Schritte gegen das Unternehmen angedroht
- Sie beharren auf Ihre Leistung und drohen mit Mahnung, Inkassounternehmen:roll:
- Muss die 2 Jahre Mitglied bleiben und auch schriftlich (nicht per Mail) kündigen

Nur soll ich es auf Mahnungen und Schreiben von Inkassounternehmen ankommen lassen? Denn habe keine Lust vor Gericht zu gehen und nur wegen 54 € (zzgl. Mahngebühren!) hohe Gerichtskosten zu bezahlen!

Wie sieht es denn rechtlich aus (Welches Recht gilt denn überhaupt; Schweizerisches, Arabisches)??? Wäre schön, wenn hier unter den Usern ein Jurist oder jemand vom Verbraucherschutz wäre, der sagt, was zu tun ist!

Habe mir das Forum zwar aufmerksam durchgelesen und erfahren , das Mahnungen und Inkasssounternehmen einem nichts anhaben können....und das Unternehmen in der Beweispflicht ist, dass man sich angemeldet hat sowie bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid selbst 23,00 € bezahlen müsste. Nur soweit möchte ich es nicht kommen lassen......:-?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ingo70 schrieb:


> Habe mir das Forum zwar aufmerksam durchgelesen
> ... Nur soweit möchte ich es nicht kommen lassen......:-?


wo liegt das Problem?  Was unterscheidet es von zigtausend anderen gleichgelagerten Fällen? 

Wer sich wirklich alles aufmerksam durchgelesen hat, inbesondere diese hier 
(die  Links kann ich schon auswendig) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

sollte wissen, wie ernst bzw nicht ernst  man die dubaianischen Freibeuterforderungen nehmen sollte.
 Wenn dann immer noch Fragen bestehen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


SEP Moderator schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, *wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. *


----------



## bolix (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

kurz vorab:
habe mir schon sehr viele Beiträge durchgelesen!!!

also wie schon vermutet wird bin auch ein Opfer der der Nachbarn..

meine Fragen!:

1. Die Rechnung: 


> Sehr geehrter Herr XY,
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich, dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.
> 
> ...



Ist das die Rechnung?oder wie sieht die aus?

oder kommt die mit der Post?

2.ich habe heute schon die Kündigung in die Schweiz gesendet!
   Den Widerruf habe ich per mail versandt und bekam prompt eine "nette" Nachricht von den.... mit einer Drohung vor Inkasso und Rechtsanwälten...alles normal!

Mein anliegen wäre das wir uns alle zusammenschließen und damit an die Öffentlichkeit gehen!?

Nach den tausenden Links hier würde ich gerne den einen Link haben für den Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung.?

ich danke euch


----------



## Darki (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die Rechnung kommt per Email. 
Bei mir vor 3 Monaten, habe nix bezahlt nix geschrieben nix widerrufen. Ich hab ruhe. Keine Mahnungen, keine Postbriefe, Inkasso schonmal garnicht. 

Macht einfach nix, und ihr habt Ruhe.


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



bolix schrieb:


> .... mit einer Drohung vor Inkasso und Rechtsanwälten...


Die Drohung ist eher auf die Strapazierung der Lachmuskulatur bezogen.


----------



## bolix (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

danke für eure schnellen antworten!

die haben ja auch ne klatsche mit ihrer masche!

wollt noch einmal fragen wie genau die rechnung ausschaut?
ich werde dan diese vorlage nutzen und abschicken! was meint ihr dazu?

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/mediabig/43362A.pdf

hat die rechnung noch jmd. das die mal gepostet werden kann?


danke euch


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wie hoch ist denn der Mehrwertsteuersatz in der Freibeuterzone von Dubai?


----------



## kinglars (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Habe mich auch bei nachbarschaft24 angemeldet und musste jetzt eine Rechnung für 6Monate von 54€ bezahlen. Aus Angst habe ich diese Rechnung dummerweise vor ein paar Tagen überwiesen.
Bin heute erst auf euer Forum aufmerksam geworden. 
Kann ich die Überweisung wieder rückgängig machen oder wie sollte ich jetzt weiter vorgehen.
Habe jetzt Angst das ich in 6Monaten wieder 54€ zahlen muß und das Jahr darauf auch noch mal das selbe, da der Vertrag über 2Jahre geht.
Bitte helft mir, bin momentan echt ratlos.

Vielen dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



kinglars schrieb:


> Bitte helft mir, bin momentan echt ratlos.


ganz heisser Tipp: Lesen und  zwar das hier, hat schon tausenden geholfen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

PS: 


kinglars schrieb:


> Habe jetzt Angst


zitter nicht so, mein Monitor fängt an zu wackeln


----------



## bolix (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



bolix schrieb:


> kurz vorab:
> habe mir schon sehr viele Beiträge durchgelesen!!!
> 
> 
> ...



IST DAS DIE RECHNUNG??????

dank euch bis dahin


----------



## Wembley (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



bolix schrieb:


> IST DAS DIE RECHNUNG??????


Mach dir doch keinen Kopf, ob das für die eine offizielle Rechnung ist oder nicht. Wir, die die schon länger kennen, finden deren Vorgehen meistens nur mehr zum Schmunzeln. Manchmal mischt auch Ärger mit wegen der Dreistigkeit, die teilweise an den Tag gelegt wird. Aber da andererseits den Leuten nun bei Gott keine große Gefahr droht, legt sich das dann wieder. Aber es ist halt leider so, dass sich viele einschüchtern lassen.

So wie es aussieht, wollen die Geld von dir. Da bist du beileibe nicht der erste, der aus allen Wolken fällt und wirst auch nicht der letzte sein. Vielleicht werden sie dir noch ein paar Rechnungen oder Mahnungen schicken. Aber wie du hier gelesen hast, bist du als Verbraucher eh in einer sehr guten Position.

Entspann dich einfach.


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Mach dir doch keinen Kopf, ob das für die eine offizielle Rechnung ist oder nicht.


Das wird ja immer besser.

Wenn man einem Dokument nicht ansehen kann, ob es eine Rechnung ist, dann ist es keine.

Für Rechnungen gibt es Pflichtangaben. Nicht nur für den Empfänger, sondern auf für das Finanzamt usw.. Zum Beispiel muss die enthaltene Mehrwertsteuer ausgewiesen sein und natürlich anschließend auch an das Finanzamt weitergeleitet werden.

Ohne qualifizierte Rechnung keine Zahlung.


----------



## kinglars (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ganz heisser Tipp: Lesen und  zwar das hier, hat schon tausenden geholfen.
> 
> PS:
> 
> zitter nicht so, mein Monitor fängt an zu wackeln



Kann ja nicht alle Beiträge auf den knapp 150 Seiten lesen, soviel Zeit habe ich nicht.
Das bedeutet jetzt also für mich: Die 54€ sind weg, aber weitere Zahlungen werde ich nicht vornehmen müssen.
Hoffe das ich das so richtig verstanden habe!


----------



## bolix (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

moin *nachbarn*

dann werdeich mal abwarten ob die mir noch ne rechnung schicken! werde dann sofort widersprechen!

Leute meiner Asicht nach verstoßen die auch gegen das Bundesdatenschutzgesetz!
ich habe gestern einen Widerruf geschickt wo ich alle Rechte entziehe meine daten weiterhin an Dritte zu versenden!
es kommt noch immer Werbung!
Nebenbei habe ich die aufgefordert mir eine nachricht zuzusenden welche Daten über mich gespeichert wurden und an wen diese daten weitergegeben wurden!??
und da kam bisher nixx zurück!!! :sun:

das wird noch ne richtig schöne spannende Sache!


----------



## Marco7 (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Noch einer der vor 2 Wochen so doof war(nach 3 Bier).Dann natürlich die Sache vergessen ..
Am letzten Donnerstag kam die Rechung,ich hab mich kurz aufgeregt,hier 30 Seiten gelesen,dann Widerspruch eingelegt.
So und jetzt mache ich nix mehr,bis ich irgendwas gerichtliches bekomme !  (also mache ich nie mehr was)


Aber kein Alkohol ist auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



kinglars schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht alle Beiträge auf den knapp 150 Seiten lesen, soviel Zeit habe ich nicht.


Offensichtlich hast du dir nicht mal die Mühe gemacht den Link anzuklicken. 
 Schade, es ist genau ein Posting. 


kinglars schrieb:


> Die 54€ sind weg,


Die Chance das Geld zurückzubekommen ist deutlich geringer als auf den Jackpot im Lotto. 


kinglars schrieb:


> aber weitere Zahlungen werde ich nicht vornehmen müssen.


Die Frage  kannst du dir nach Lesen der   Grundsatzpostings selber beantworten. Hier nochmal: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
und zum Thema "Bei Abo: Einmal bezahlt, immer bezahlen?" 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## jbond (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Wie  du schon selbst rausgekriegt hast, handelt es sich um exakt dieselbe Masche wie in fast
> allen Threads hier im Forum Allgemeines. Daher gilt alles, was dort besprochen wurde/wird  auch hier.
> Die Namen sind ohnehin Schall und Rauch.


Mich hat es auch erwischt! Und ich habe wirklich nicht geahnt, dass irgendwas kostenpflichtig sein soll.


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jbond schrieb:


> Mich hat es auch erwischt! Und ich habe wirklich nicht geahnt, dass irgendwas kostenpflichtig sein soll.


Und jetzt?


----------



## anne28112007 (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Es ist doch erstaunlich, dass zig Leute dieses Forum finden, nachdem sie Bekanntschaft mit nachbarschaft24.com usw. gemacht haben. Aber noch erstaunlicher ist, dass nicht wenige dieser Forumsteilnehmer trotz der hilfreichen Threads und Links immer noch nicht wissen, was sie tun sollen.  Das ist zum :crys:. Vielleicht hilft eine :lupe:


----------



## webwatcher (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



anne28112007 schrieb:


> Aber noch erstaunlicher ist, dass nicht wenige dieser Forumsteilnehmer trotz der hilfreichen Threads und Links immer noch nicht wissen, was sie tun sollen.


Sieh´s mal etwas positiver,  der Thread ist bis heute über 138000 mal aufgerufen worden.
Melden tun sich sich wohl nur die, die trotz aller Hinweise zusätzliche  Streicheleinheiten brauchen. 
(und   in  Panik erstmal fragen, anstatt zu lesen)  Gemessen an der Gesamtzahl der Leser 
doch nur sehr wenige (erfreulicherweise)


----------



## anne28112007 (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ok, die 138000 haben mich überzeugt


----------



## wietstar (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> ...


...


----------



## Wembley (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



wietstar schrieb:


> > Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> >
> > noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> > dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> > ...


Und weiter? Diesen Text haben wir im Thread schon ein paar Mal gelesen. Die informierten User erschreckt dieser überhaupt nicht. Die wissen ja, was gespielt wird.


----------



## schiller62000 (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

moin moin...
bin auch auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen .....und wieder ohne kosten rausgekommen....:smile:.....
mein tip...die AGB`s durchlesen und auf punkt 2 , absatz 2.6 hinweisen....
ferner ist es möglich die testphase um weiter 14 tage zu verlängern.....und dan den wiederruf aussprechen........übrigens ..schriftliche form ist auch eine e-mail....

viel glück euch
lg schiller62000


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Und weiter? Diesen Text haben wir im Thread schon ein paar Mal gelesen. Die informierten User erschreckt dieser überhaupt nicht. Die wissen ja, was gespielt wird.


Mal ehrlich - eigentlich sogar, wenn man den nicht kennt.

So schreiben Vertragsgegner, nicht Vertragspartner.


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



schiller62000 schrieb:


> moin moin...
> bin auch auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen .....und wieder ohne kosten rausgekommen....:smile:.....
> mein tip...die AGB`s durchlesen und auf punkt 2 , absatz 2.6 hinweisen....
> ferner ist es möglich die testphase um weiter 14 tage zu verlängern.....und dan den wiederruf aussprechen........übrigens ..schriftliche form ist auch eine e-mail....
> ...


Jau. Man kann es sich auch unnötig schwierig machen. UNd dabei nebenbei deren "AGB" aufwerten, in dem man sie "ernst nimmt".

[Sarkasmusmode]Man könnte übrigens auch versuchen, sich rückwirkend nachträglich entmündigen zu lassen, dass könnte bei vorher unerkannter, aber bestätigter Geisteskrankheit ebenfalls zum nachträglichen Wegfall führen ...[/Sarkasmusmode]

WARUM? :wall:


----------



## schiller62000 (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

herje....man muß es ja nicht so machen....aber mir hat es geklappt...
und schlagen kannst du leute eh nur mit den eigenen waffen


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



schiller62000 schrieb:


> ferner ist es möglich


dem Ganzen die Aufmerksamkeit  teilwerden zu lassen, die Nutzlosseiten pseudodubaianischer Freibeuter zukommt.
Es gibt sinnvolleres seine Zeit  totzuschlagen


----------



## schiller62000 (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

lieber ein wenig zeit zu investieren als 54.-€


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



strangeman schrieb:


> So, ich habe heute eine Rechnung von diesem Nachbarschaftsunsinn erhalten, obwohl ich mich da gar nicht angemeldet habe.
> Das habe ich denen gerade mitgeteilt, hilfweise widerrufen, angefochten und gekündigt...
> Viel interessanter finde ich das hier:
> Begleichen Sie bitte beigefügte Rechnung innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage auf das folgende Konto:
> ...


In der Angelegenheit scheint wenig passiert zu sein. Die Commerzbank wird weiter als Einzahlungsbank verwendet.

Da sind andere Banken begriffsfähiger.


----------



## jupp11 (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Irgendwie werd ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass noch so oft auf den der Infothread hingewiesen kann
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
Er wird nicht gelesen. Jeder versucht seine eigenen labbrigen Süppchen zu kochen
und  erfindet das Rad von neuem, ( aber dreieckig) 

Man kann sich auch ein Loch ins Knie bohren, einen Nagel reinhauen und  ein Klavier dran hängen 
und  eine Klaviersonate drauf spielen.  Ist auch eine  Möglichkeit, mindesten so sinnvoll wie diese 
Debatten


----------



## bernhard (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Eine nicht nachvollziehbare Plauderei wurde abgetrennt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50415

um den Geprächsfaden nachvollziehbar zu halten. Bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## free-speech (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo zusammen,

ich (als Nicht-Anwalt) bin der Ansicht, dass eine (kostenpflichtige) Geschäftsbeziehung zu Nachbarschaft24 (speziell für die Neueinsteiger der letzten Tage) regelmäßig nicht zustande gekommen ist.

Und zwar deshalb, weil der Anbieter ganz offensichtlich gegen § 3 Abs. 4 TDDSG  verstößt. Dort heißt es nämlich:

_Der Diensteanbieter darf die Erbringung von Telediensten nicht von einer Einwilligung des Nutzers in eine Verarbeitung oder Nutzung seiner Daten für andere Zwecke abhängig machen, wenn dem Nutzer ein anderer Zugang zu diesen Telediensten nicht oder in nicht zumutbarer Weise möglich ist._​
Nun befindet sich auf der Startseite des Dienstes neben dem Anmeldeformular jedoch der abzuhakende Punkt "Werbeeinverständnis & AGB bestätigt" - d.h. jeder Benutzer muss zwangsweise beidem zustimmen. Da dies gegen das Kopplungverbot verstößt, sollte kein ordentlicher Vertrag zustande kommen.

Desweiteren ist das Anmeldeformular als "Suchemaske" getarnt und der Button, welcher die rechtsverbindliche "Mitgliedschaft" auslösen soll mit "Die Suche starten" beschriftet. Dies vertößt ganz sicher gegen das Transparenzgebot bei Geschäftsabschlüssen.

Mit einem Screenshot dieser Startseite und den obigen Infos sollte jedes Ansinnen auf Geldzahlungen vor jedem deutschen Gericht abwehrbar sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



free-speech schrieb:


> Mit einem Screenshot dieser Startseite und den obigen Infos sollte jedes Ansinnen auf Geldzahlungen vor jedem deutschen Gericht abwehrbar sein.


Die  "Rechtsnachfolger"  aus der dubaianischen Freibeuterzone  werden ebensowenig wie
 bisher  ihr wahre Identität  lüften um sich vor deutschen Gerichten ihre Ohrfeige abholen zu können.


----------



## free-speech (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo nochmal,

der Anbieter selbst operiert mit einem Service für "nicht geschäftliche Verbraucher" in Deutschland und bezieht sich in seinen AGB (5.1) ausdrücklich auf das TDDSG.

Insofern ist ein etwaiger Gerichtsstand bei Stritigkeiten in jedem Fall in Deutschland anzusiedeln, egal wo der Anbieter selbst seinen Firmensitz hat.

Viele Grüße


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



free-speech schrieb:


> Insofern ist ein etwaiger Gerichtsstand bei Stritigkeiten in jedem Fall in Deutschland anzusiedeln, egal wo der Anbieter selbst seinen Firmensitz hat.


Was auch immer uns das sagen soll -

a) die klagen - dann ist ohnehin Verbraucherwohnort = Gerichtsstand. Für "unsere" Fälle: DE

b) die werden verklagt - dann ist fast egal, bei welchem deutschen Gericht - die Klage muss zugestellt werden. 

In Dubai. 


In einem Briefkasten.



Lohnt der Aufwand?


----------



## Joki AX (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi Leute,  toll wie kriminell diese Welt doch ist. War schon auf "nimimit" reingefallen dank Beratungsgutschein dem Anwalt übergeben,
der ist jetzt aktiv. Das ich ein zweites mal so blöd war nicht richtig zu recherchieren ist ärgerlich. Eigentlich wollte ich hier für einen Bekannten kostenlos Partnerkontakte finden um Ihm die Seite zu emfehlen, werde Ihm dringend abraten. Warscheinlich kam es zu einer Anmeldung auf Grund einer E-Mail mit anderen eingeblendeten Angeboten, draufgegangen, gemeint kostenlos angemeldet und dann der Spaß. Die Rückbestätigungsmail von Nachb... verlinkt allerdings nicht benutzt, (zwei Tage nach der Anmeldung) aufgefallen, sofort widersprochen per Fax, E-Mails, jetzt per Einschreiben in die saubere Schweiz. :scherzkeks: Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


> am 13.12.2007 erhielt ich von Ihnen eine E-Mail mich zu bestätigen, da ich mich
> 
> bei Ihnen angemeldet hätte.
> 
> ...


An die E-Mailadressen [email protected], kam zurück, [email protected], kam an, und spätere Korrespondens via [email protected]
. 





> Antworten waren: wir bedauern, dass Sie nicht länger Mitglied bei uns sein möchten. Jedoch
> respektieren wir Ihre Entscheidung. Ihre 14-tägige Widerrufsfrist ist jedoch
> abgelaufen.
> 
> ...


So sieht dann eine Rückantwort : in klarem deutsch aus: Sehr geehrter Herr ........,



> wir sind entsprechend Ihrer Anmeldung vom 13.10.2007 mit Ihrer E-Mail Adresse
> [email protected] überhaupt nicht in sich widersprüchlich.
> 
> Da Sie mit Ihrer E-Mail Adresse ................... am 13.12.2007 wie
> ...


:wall:. Weiss jemand ob Ermittler für solche Praktiken Interesse haben? Solchen Leuten gehört kräftig auf die Finger gehaun.  Jokiax



> Wie gewünscht können wir wie Sie es nunmehr erwarten Ihnen Ihrerseits, dies
> erklären zu welchem Zeitpunkt nicht nur eine sondern zwei Anmeldung erfolgten.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Joki AX schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob Ermittler für solche Praktiken Interesse haben?


Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass deutsche Ermittler in der Freihandelszone Dubais tätig werden können.
Mit etwas zurückblättern im Thread hätte sich die Frage  erübrigt


----------



## Joki AX (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Captain, das würde bedeuten daß nach deutschem Recht die Fa in Deutschland nicht existent ist, und wenn überhaupt da kein Abkommen Forderungen nicht einklagbar sind.


----------



## Luftverbraucher (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wieso bereut Ihr das alle so, auf diese Seite reingefallen zu sein?

Es passiert ja nix!?!?!?

Und die E-Mails kann man durch eine Regel sofort löschen lassen.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Joki AX schrieb:


> Hallo Captain, das würde bedeuten daß nach deutschem Recht die Fa in Deutschland nicht existent ist, und wenn überhaupt da kein Abkommen Forderungen nicht einklagbar sind.


Da  dieses "Unternehmen" sich hinter seinem  dubaianischen Briefkasten versteckt,  
ist es  mehr oder weniger eine Lachnummer.  
Die starke Vermutung besteht, dass es lediglich eine spanische Wand  für die deutschen 
Drahtzieher ist.
Die werden sich aber hüten aus ihren Maulwurfslöchern zu krabbeln und  Bekanntschaft 
mit deutschen Ermittlern zu machen


----------



## Joki AX (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Luftverbraucher schrieb:


> Wieso bereut Ihr das alle so, auf diese Seite reingefallen zu sein?
> 
> Es passiert ja nix!?!?!?
> 
> Und die E-Mails kann man durch eine Regel sofort löschen lassen.



Na klar doch, arbeitest für diese Luftverpester, bist es gar selbst? Wir sind nomal erzogene Deutsche, daher pflichtorientiert. Sollte dies in Frage gestellt werden so gleichsam unsere Grundordnung, danke.


----------



## Joki AX (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Da  dieses "Unternehmen" sich hinter seinem  dubaianischen Briefkasten versteckt,
> ist es  mehr oder weniger eine Lachnummer.
> Die starke Vermutung besteht, dass es lediglich eine spanische Wand  für die deutschen
> Drahtzieher ist.
> ...



Ne Ahnung ob bei nimimit die Drahtzieher identisch sind?


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Joki AX schrieb:


> Ne Ahnung ob bei nimimit die Drahtzieher identisch sind?


Ich werd den Teufel tun, hier öffentliche Spekulationen anzustellen und  du solltest das auch nicht tun.
Für Abmahnungen ist sowas noch immer gut


----------



## Joki AX (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Luftverbraucher schrieb:


> Wieso bereut Ihr das alle so, auf diese Seite reingefallen zu sein?
> 
> Es passiert ja nix!?!?!?
> 
> Und die E-Mails kann man durch eine Regel sofort löschen lassen.



Die Menschen sehnen sich nicht nach Einsamkeit. Sind sie allein suchen sie nach Nähe. Dafür ausgenutzt zu werden schmerzt, da diese Menschen ohnehin verletzlich sind.


----------



## Joki AX (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ich werd den Teufel tun, hier öffentliche Spekulationen anzustellen und  du solltest das auch nicht tun.
> Für Abmahnungen ist sowas noch immer gut



Das sollte so auch nicht gescchehen sein, war nur ne Frage,keine Spekulation.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Joki AX schrieb:


> Das sollte so auch nicht gescchehen sein, war nur ne Frage,keine Spekulation.


Die Frage kann hier aber keiner aktuell beantworten, ohne zu spekulieren.


----------



## Joki AX (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Die Frage kann hier aber keiner aktuell beantworten, ohne zu spekulieren.



Wenns so weitergeht kannst Dir nicht mal mehr nen Kochlöffel kaufen ohne daß Du nickst und einen 2 Jahresvertrag solchen Bezuges kaufst ohne zu ahnen das du dies tust.


----------



## Joki AX (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi Rooki,  hat es Dir die Sprache verschlagen. irgendwo gibt es Klitschkos überall für jeden.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Joki AX schrieb:


> Wenns so weitergeht kannst Dir nicht mal mehr nen Kochlöffel kaufen ohne daß Du nickst und einen 2 Jahresvertrag solchen Bezuges kaufst ohne zu ahnen das du dies tust.


Doch. Zumindest so lange du kein Kaufmann bist und das BGB noch gilt ...


----------



## jupp11 (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Joki AX schrieb:


> Wenns so weitergeht kannst Dir nicht mal mehr nen Kochlöffel kaufen ohne daß Du nickst und einen 2 Jahresvertrag solchen Bezuges kaufst ohne zu ahnen das du dies tust.


Bleib mal auf dem Teppich, lass die Kirche im Dorf und   schütte das Kind nicht mit dem Bade aus.
Typisches Erkennungszeichen aller Pseudokostenlosseiten  ist, dass sie auf der  
ersten oder spätestens der zweiten Seite mit einem Anmeldeformular aufwarten, 
ohne  auch nur den Hauch von nachprüfbarer Information  zu liefern . 
Allein schon das penetrante  Anpreisen  mit "kostenlos"" und gratis" sollte mehr als mißtrauisch machen, 
da *niemand* etwas  zu verschenken hat. 
( Höchstens der Weihnachtmann...) 

Wer an diese Märchen glaubt, sollte wirklich  besser die  Finger vom Internet lassen,
wobei das im realen Leben genau so abläuft.  Menschen werden zu zigtausenden aufs Kreuz  
gelegt mit "Gewinnspielen", bei denen  persönlichste Daten rausgerückt  werden, dass 
sich die Zehennägel kräuseln. Anschließend befinden sie sich in den Händen von realer  
Abzockermafia,  gegen  das hier das nur Geschichten von Rumpelstilzchen sind

Um eine Abzockerseite zu erkennen genügt eine normale Portion   Mißtrauen und gesunder  
Menschenverstand


----------



## beamer30 (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo ihr lieben 
meiner freundin ist fast das selbe passiert wie euch. nach der unbewussten anmeldung bei nachbarschaft24.net hat sie sofort per mail gekündigt, da diese firma nicht per telefon erreichbar ist. trotzdem kam die rechnung, worauf sie eine copie der mail mit der bitte die rechnung zurück zu nehmen an nachbarschaft24.net schickte. sie antworteten promt sie können diese copie nicht anerkennen sie bräuchten nen screenshot der mail. da aber die mail bei unserem anbieter nicht länger wie 30 tage gespeichert ist war sie wech. da kam hilfe von unserem mailanbieter, der uns lieber weise diesen link zu euch gab. das man keine angst haben brauch, und mit der mailsignatur auf der copie unseres rechners, die mail wieder aufrufen kann!!!
nun mal schauen was passier und vor allem wie die nun reagieren.
wenn nicht halten wir uns nach euren leitfaden!!!! und dafür danken wir euch !!!
fröhliche weihnachten euer beamer30


----------



## Luftverbraucher (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Joki AX schrieb:


> Na klar doch, arbeitest für diese Luftverpester, bist es gar selbst? Wir sind nomal erzogene Deutsche, daher pflichtorientiert. Sollte dies in Frage gestellt werden so gleichsam unsere Grundordnung, danke.



Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht? Wahrscheinlich weil ich Österreicher bin.

Nach den vielen Informationen die hier immer wieder über die Methoden dieser bzw. solcher Seite(n) gegeben wird, liegt es doch fern, sich darüber aufzuregen.

Spätestens nach dem durchlesen einiger Seiten dieses Threads ist das klar, oder?

Also nochmal. Warum sollte man sich darüber aufregen? Verstehe ich jetzt wirklich nicht. 

Wer zahlt ist selbst Schuld!

Dummheit schützt vor Schaden oder Strafe nicht!


----------



## Balljunge (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die *netsolution FZE* ist umgezogen.

*Alt:*

netsolution FZE
Twin Towers
Rm 217 Baniyas Road,
P.O. Box: 4404 Dubai
United Arab Emirates

*Neu:*

netsolution FZE
Sheikh Zayed Road
P.O. Box: 124166, Dubai
United Arab Emirates


----------



## webwatcher (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

berühmte Straße, in Zukunft bitte immer die korrekte Schreibweise in arabisch 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheikh_Zayed_Road


> Die Sheikh Zayed Road *(arabisch شارع الشيخ زايد‎, früher Trade Center Road)* ist die größte und bekannteste Straße Dubais (Vereinigte Arabische Emirate).


so sieht sie aus
http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow/image/26158644
virtueller kann eine  Adresse kaum noch sein, ein freischwebender Briefkasten


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> virtueller kann eine  Adresse kaum noch sein, ein freischwebender Briefkasten


Da haben aber noch eine ganze Anzahl Briefkästen Platz. Dieser Platz wird dringend benötigt, nachdem auch immer mehr "Exil-Rumänen" "umziehen" und dort ihre Kästen aufhängen.

Warum wohl der plötzliche Exodus aus Rumänien?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Balljunge schrieb:


> netsolution FZE
> Sheikh Zayed Road
> P.O. Box: 124166, Dubai
> United Arab Emirates


Die "Sheik Zayed Road" war bereits früher in Verwendung.

--> 1461 A First Avenue, Suite 360, New York
[SIZE=-1]*--> H.K. Shui On Centre*, 2nd Floor 6-8 Harbour Road, Wanchai Hong Kong
[/SIZE]--> 95 Wilton Road, Suite 3, London, SW1V 1BZ 
--> Level 41, Emirates Towers Sheikh Zayed Road, Dubai
--> Suite 5, Garden City Plaza Mountainview Boulevard, Belmopan, Belize

muss aber mal abends noch genauer schauen.
----

edit: wurde bereits von anderen erledigt:
http://www.who.is/whois-net/ip-address/international-marketing.net/
noch findet google den folgenden Satz nicht, aber das ändert sich spätestens wenn der googlebot bei Lanu vorbei geschaut hat 
Ich wohne auf der A1, Postfach 4711 

Zuordnungsassistenz:

http://www.rakftz.com/en/clients_details.php?id=2957
http://www.rakftz.com/en/clients_details.php?id=3822
http://www.rakftz.com/en/clients_details.php?id=2902

(in logischer Konsequenz aus
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=134848#post134848 )


----------



## Harvester (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Sorry Aka Aka, ich als interessierter Laie werde aus Deinem posting nicht schlau :help:

Ein paar interpretierende Worte wären bestimmt hilfreich....

Harvester


----------



## Wembley (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Harvester schrieb:


> Sorry Aka Aka, ich als interessierter Laie werde aus Deinem posting nicht schlau :help:
> 
> Ein paar interpretierende Worte wären bestimmt hilfreich....


Na ganz einfach. Die geben den Straßennamen an (eine Straße, die nun wirklich keine kleine Seitengasse ist), aber kein Gebäude oder Hausnummer, sondern nur ein Postfach. Daher passt das wie die Faust aufs Auge: 


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wohne auf der A1, Postfach 4711


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Harvester schrieb:


> Ein paar interpretierende Worte wären bestimmt hilfreich....


Du hast ne pn 
PS: 





> Ich wohne auf der A1, Postfach 4711


 Nuja, eigentlich eher A3 oder A5, irgendwo am Frankfurter Kreuz, oder auch Hanauer Kreuz. Oder Wiesbaden. Da oder halt in der Nachbarschaft. Oder in der "Familie". Sind ja alles "eigentlich ganz liebe" Leute...


----------



## Harvester (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Danke für die Infos.

Ich habe übrigens heute morgen in meinem Spamordner emails von nachbarschaft24 mit dem Betreff "Dein Weihnachtsgeschenk" gefunden.

Ich werde sie nicht öffnen.

Harvester


----------



## DerIre (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich hab mal was gefunden:
[noparse]http://www.nachbarschaft24.net/Bilder/upload.jpg[/noparse]

befindet sich im Nachbarschaft24.net ordner, anscheinend wohl die 2 Drahtzieher, in dem Desktop Ordner befindet sich der Name MiguelXXL und Vogt, dann ne Beitrittserklärung usw. desweiteren 2 kleine Fotos von nem mini Büro mit 2 Persönchen vor dem Rechner. jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass jemand die erkennt, sofern sie es sind. Aber denkbar, da sie sich im Ordner befinden...

Achja, nachdem in nem anderem Forum eine Faxumleitung nach Hamburg von Dubai gepostet wurde... müßte nur noch jemand die Nr erkennen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=215638

[noparse]http://www.nachbarschaft24.net/Bilder/[/noparse]

Da der Bilder Ordner

_URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Balljunge (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



DerIre schrieb:


> Ich hab mal was gefunden:
> [noparse]h**p://www.nachbarschaft24.net/Bilder/upload.jpg[/noparse]


Die Grafik wurde vom Server gelöscht.



DerIre schrieb:


> [noparse]h**p://www.nachbarschaft24.net/Bilder/[/noparse]


Die Anzeige des Verzeichnisses im Browser wurde unterbunden.

Die Nutzlosbranche hat wieder mitgelesen und reagiert um Spuren zu verwischen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Balljunge schrieb:


> Die Nutzlosbranche hat wieder mitgelesen und reagiert um Spuren zu verwischen.


nuja, ein wenig spät reagiert


----------



## Balljunge (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe mir dieses Bild, was auch hier jetzt entfernt wurde mal lokal gesichert. Man erkennt eh so nicht wer darauf zu sehen ist. Man müsste das vergrößern und scharf machen. So à la CSI.


----------



## SebastianK (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Oh Gottchen- was meinst du, wieviele Bilder von dem [.....] bereits in etlichen Sammlungen zu finden sind. Die sind nun mal auch so, daß sie sich auf Partys ablichten lassen und stolz wie Oskar sich vor Nobelkarossen präsentieren oder ab und an mal zu einem xxx-Empfang der Branche geladen werden und auch da "glänzen" 

Sch.. auf das eine Bild- es gibt zig bessere von diesen [......].

Klar lesen sie hier mit und solange sie auf Seite xxx des Threads permanent lesen werden, daß immer noch Leute drauf reinfallen und die gleiche "me too"-Postings posten, solange werden sie vermutlich weitermachen, weil sie eben sehen, daß es sich offensichtlich (leider) noch lohnt :wall::wall:

_Zwei Wörter aus rechtlichen Grünen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Faszinierende 30 Stunden ohne neue Geschädigte - Waffenstillstand á la 1917, oder einfach nur fehlende Meldelust hier?

:tannenbaum::santa:


----------



## Wembley (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Faszinierende 30 Stunden ohne neue Geschädigte - Waffenstillstand á la 1917, oder einfach nur fehlende Meldelust hier?


Nein, wir haben einen Fall von moderner, gar nicht christlicher, sondern bizarrer Herbergssuche.


			
				gesamte Adresse siehe Impressum schrieb:
			
		

> netsolution FZE
> Sheikh Zayed Road
> P.O. Box: 124166, Dubai


Ein Briefkasten sucht in der Sheikh Zayed Road in Dubai ein Domizil. Wo dieser Briefkasten wohl landet?


----------



## sascha (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Sofern sich nicht genügend Esel darauf einlassen Gold und Weihrauch zu spenden, ist mir eigentlich egal, wo die ihr Zelt aufbauen...


----------



## ArglHilfe (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ahhh, ich bin auch auf die reingefallen!!

Jetzt mein Problem, ich hab e mich angemeldet und Bild hochgeladen ein bischen was ausgefüllt und war dann nie wieder auf der Seite und habe das ganze vergessen. Jetzt schau ich heute in mein E-Mail Fach und siehe da ich habe eine REchnung.

Mein Problem ist, ich kann nicht der Anmeldung widerrufen, da die 14 Tage definitiv abgelaufen sind. Ich habe den Thread mit dem Allgemeinen verhalten durchgelesen. Dort steht ich soll der Rechnung widerrufen und dann einfach nichtmehr reagieren, es sei denn ein Gericht meldet sich bei mir.

Gilt das jetzt auch für diese Seite? Und kann ich irgendwie mein Profil dort loswerden?


----------



## Luftverbraucher (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Warum wurde dieser Thread noch nicht geschlossen bzw. schließt Ihr ihn nicht? Wurde nicht bereits schon seit langem alles ganz ausführlich beschrieben?


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



ArglHilfe schrieb:


> Jetzt schau ich heute in mein E-Mail Fach und siehe da ich habe eine REchnung.?


Der gerade umgezogene dubaianische Briefkasten rülpst schon mal, 
ansonsten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## webwatcher (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Luftverbraucher schrieb:


> Warum wurde dieser Thread noch nicht geschlossen bzw. schließt Ihr ihn nicht?


Wurde von uns diskutiert und verworfen. 


Luftverbraucher schrieb:


> nicht bereits schon seit langem alles ganz ausführlich beschrieben?


Ja


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

... aber es gibt ja immer mal noch wieder Leute, die
a) noch nicht alles gelesen haben, aber
b) auch noch nicht alles zum Fall wissen, daher
c) Informationsbedarf haben. Die wollen wir nicht einfach komplett vor den Kopf stoßen, denn
d) diese User sind - trotz aller Bequemlichkeit - NICHT DER GEGNER.


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



ArglHilfe schrieb:


> Und kann ich irgendwie mein Profil dort loswerden?


Wieso solltest du das eigentlich wollen? Der CO2-Verbrauch dieser 1en und 0en ist nicht erheblich ...


----------



## webwatcher (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> diese User sind - trotz aller Bequemlichkeit - NICHT DER GEGNER.


Es ist sicher nicht immer Bequemlichkeit, sondern wie man den Postings oft entnehmen kann, 
blanke Panik und Panik macht bekanntlich blind.
Um diese User nicht vor die Wand laufen zu lassen, bleibt der Thread eben offen.


----------



## AtwaGirl (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

also bei mir sieht des problem etwas anders aus: bin wohl so mitte november auf die seite gestoßen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere durch irgendeine email von denen... mir wäre damals nicht aufgefallen, dass direkt auf der site was von 9 € steht und naja... als ich da namen, geb-datum und wohnort angegeben habe, dachte ich nichtmal dass ich mich da wirklich anmelde...
naja egal ich fand des doof und hab da nix weiter drauf gemacht. am sonntag neue email im briefkasten: neue nachricht von xy auf nachbarschaft24 naja gut dann dachte ich so ein scheiß ich meld mich da etz wieder ab. und dann hab ichs erst bemerkt dass des 9 € kostet und ich des etz 2 jahre lang zahlen soll... dann hab ich mir die AGBs mal durchgelesn und bemerkt, dass ich mich da erst mit 18 anmelden darf, aber erst 16 bin und naja... mein richtiges geb datum angegeben hab. also hab ich denen ne mail geschickt, dass die das hätten prüfen sollen, dass ich mein reales geb.datum angegeben hab und dass ichs nich einseh etwas zu zahlen :



> Sehr geehrte damen und herren,
> > ich habe mich bei ihnen angemeldet, bin aber noch nicht 18.
> > ich möchte deshalb bitte die anmeldung rückgängig machen, weil es auch von
> > ihnen hätte geprüft werden müssen. ich habe ihre seite nicht genutzt, möchte
> ...


gut daraufhin bekam ich diese nette antwort:



> Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,
> 
> bei der Anmeldung muss das korrekte Geburtsdatum eingetragen werden. Bei Ihren
> Angaben handelt es sich nicht um den Tag, an dem Sie tatsächlich geboren
> ...


naja aber seit wann ist der januar 1991 schon über 18 jahre her??

gut meine antwort daraufhin: 



> Sehr geehrtes Supportteam,
> 
> selbstverständlich habe ich mein korrektes geburtsdatum angegeben. somit habe ich keinen betrug ausgeübt.
> 
> der fehler liegt nicht auf meiner seite.


danach hab ich mich noch etwas im inet schlau gemacht (bzw versucht ^^)
die frist da ist zwar schon abgelaufen, aber ich hab gelesen, dass wenn meine eltern dem vertrag noch nachträglich entgegensprechen, der vertrag auch ungültig ist... hat da jemand ne ahnung von?
wenn ja was sollten sie schreiben?

danke im voraus.
AtwaGirl


----------



## sascha (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Siehe unsere Ratschläge wie folgt:


----------



## SebastianK (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das ist ja auch mal was neues...
Die [] merken den Einschlag ja kaum 
Da schreibt jemand denen, daß er/sie noch keine 18 ist und schon ist das für [] "Betrug" 
Sind ja auch grad die "richtigen", die das Wort ins []l nehmen :scherzkeks:
Sogar die Glaskugel weiß, wann AtwaGirl geboren wurde und sagt ihnen, daß sie ein falsches Datum eingegeben hat 


AtwaGirl: ein entspannenderes Hin&Her Schreiben kann es gar nicht geben, als in der von dir beschriebenen Kontstallation :-p

Mein Vorschlag der nächsten Antwort:

_Sehr geehrte []:

welchen Teil von meiner Email hast du nicht verstanden?
_
mehr nicht


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

"Betrug" ohne Vermögensschaden ist kaum - und wo ist der gewollte Vermögensschaden, wenn man nicht von Entgeltlichkeit wusste?

Anfänger im Inkasso-Stalking, die kann man kaum mehr ernst nehmen ...


----------



## Retepasor (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Leute, ich habe mir die 154 Seiten nun nicht "ganz" durchgelesen, aber schon viele Informationen rausgesucht. Euren Hilfethread habe ich ebenfalls gelesen. 

Worauf ich aber noch nicht gestoßen bin ist eine Blödheit wie die meine:

Ich habe NICHT widerrufen!

Anmeldung bei nachbarschaft-24.net am 28.11.
Hab das ganze aktiviert, fands scheiße, habs vergessen.

Gestern kam ne Rechnung per Email, worauf ich an [email protected] geantwortet habe, ich hätte gleich am nächsten Tag einen Widerruf an [email protected] geschickt.
Die Antwort darauf war angeblich automatisch erstellt worden, die da lautete, mein anliegen könne so nicht bearbeitet werden und dass ich mich im Login bzw Hilfebereich dem Thema widmen soll. 
Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich aber schon in meiner Panik den Account gelöscht.
Darüber hinaus kam die Belehrung zum widerruf, erst am 13. Dezember, getarnt als Gewinn oder so. Auf jeden Fall 2 Wochen nach anmeldung...

Wie würdet ihr Profis diesen extremen Fall von :wall: einschätzen??
Wie gesagt, im thread habe ich nichts ähnliches gefunden...

Danke schonmal, ihr seid eine große HIlfe für Viele hier.


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Retepasor schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr Profis diesen extremen Fall von :wall: einschätzen??
> Wie gesagt, im thread habe ich nichts ähnliches gefunden...


Nicht anders als die anderen hier auch, die tatsächlich auch im Thread aufzufinden sind: Es kommt nicht auf Widerruf oder Nicht-Widerruf an, soweit bisher übersehbar.

Also nix besonderes.


----------



## mutterheimat (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Mach dir keinen Kopf. Sollte einmal ein Anruf/Schreiben, diesbezüglich kommen (Mahnung/Inkasso/Rechtsanwalt), so mach dir den Spaß und frage doch einmal nach dem Datum/Ort, der Gerichtsverhandlung, wo du zu erscheinen hast. Die Luft wird schon am Telefon für diese Herrschaften eng und du hast was zum lachen. :-p


----------



## Rick (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi Leute,

Ich kann nicht mehr und ich weiß auch nichts mehr. Ich wurde bei nachbarschaft24 angemeldet und die haben alle meine Daten. Wohnort,Hausnummer und meinen Namen. Das einzige was falsch ist ist meine Kontaktnummer und zwar meine Handynummer.

Jetzt, diskutiere ich seit 3 Wochen mit dieser Seite rum, und zwar verlangen die das ich 54 Euro zahle, da ich dies jetzt auf einem Konto überwiesen habe, dachte ich wäre dies gegessen auser die 2 Jahre Abo-Zeit und ich wollte gerade einen Breif zur Kündigung schreiben.

Jetzt schau ich in mein Postfach, da steht ich soll die Rechnung an dieses und dieses Konto überweisen! Und muss jetzt sogar 5 Euro strafgebürn zahlen und muss jetzt 59 Euro zahlen.

Das komische ist, ich muss auf ein anderes Konto das Geld überweißen. Jetzt will ich dies nicht überweisen und ich ziehe meine eine überweißung wieder zurück. Jetzt ist die Frage an euch:

" Was soll ich jetzt machen? Soll ich zahlen oder soll ich wie die meisten hier schreiben abwarten und nicht reagieren??? Das Problem ist, sie kennen meine Daten, wo ich wohne, und wie ich heiße. Soll ich da trotzdem warten und nichts machen??? "

Ich brauch eure Hilfe und zwar schnell, ich bin total fertig i weiß nicht was ich machen soll.


Mfg Rick


----------



## SebastianK (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Du WURDEST (?von Dritten?) da angemeldet und kriegst nun Panik?

Ja wie :scherzkeks: ist das denn?
Dann melde ich dich beim Zeitungsabo der aussterbenden Ameisenfreunde mit einer kostenpflichtigen Abnahme von 10 Sandhügeln in der Steppe Sibiriens und du machst dir dann auch wirklich die Gedanken, ob du bezahlen musst? :-D

Wenn du aber meinst, daß es bei dir ANDERS ist, weil du auf ein _anderes_ Konto und 5,- EUR mehr überweisen sollst als bei den hunderten anderen hier, dann hält dich niemand davon ab, es zu bezahlen, wenn man dich mit sowas beeindrucken kann...

Denk dran: wenn du dann aber erkennst, daß auch die Zahlung für die Nüsse war und sie dir dann als nächstes nicht 5,- EUR, sondern 4,76 EUR "Strafgebühr" aufstellen, dann ist das auch nichts anderes..naja- irgendwie schon- aber doch nicht, oderwieoderwas???


----------



## Rick (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Du bist mir keine hilfe, ich habe die Polizei deswegen angerufen, da das service sagt nur wenn eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt auf ihrem Tisch liegt, wird der Acc. gelöscht.

Das Problem ist, die wissen wo ich wohne und naja was soll ich machen? Haben die schon zu einem jemals einen Brief geschickt? 

Das problem ist, ich habe Angst das die vors gericht gehn und ich weiter in schulden komme! Und dies will ich vermeiden.

War bei jemand das gleiche das sie 2 verschiedene konten angegeben haben, wo man überweisen soll??


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Knapp 150000 Hits, ca 1500 Beiträge, du musst einfach nur LESEN, steht schon alles da!


----------



## Rick (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe das meiste gelesen, doch möchte ich trotzdem ne neue Meinung hören! Auserdem kein Mensch schafft es dies zu lesen! Leute, sagt doch einfach was ich tun soll! Wäre nett wenn einer mir jetzt helfen kann! Wirklich ich kann es nicht mehr klar denken! Sowas ist nur abzocke!


----------



## dvill (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Rick schrieb:


> doch möchte ich trotzdem ne neue Meinung hören!


Es gibt keine neuen Meinungen zu einem Problem, welches zwei Jahre alt ist. Man muss nicht alles lesen, zwei Seiten reichen für alles. Unten steht der Link zu dem, was das Amtsgericht Lübeck rät.


----------



## Rick (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Meine fragen die beantwortet werden solln sind:

" Soll ich lieber zahlen "

" Soll ich auf E-Mails antworten oder soll ich sie ganz Ignorieren und sie nicht mehr lesen "

" Soll ich eine Kündigung schreiben??? "


----------



## dvill (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wir sind ein demokratisches Forum. Jeder darf selbst entscheiden, wie er reagieren will, wenn er die Informationen gelesen hat.


----------



## Balljunge (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Rick schrieb:


> Meine fragen die beantwortet werden solln sind:
> 
> " Soll ich lieber zahlen "
> 
> ...


Lies hier und die Fragen werden beantwortet.


----------



## SebastianK (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Rick schrieb:


> Du bist mir keine hilfe, ich habe die Polizei deswegen angerufen, da das service sagt nur wenn eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt auf ihrem Tisch liegt, wird der Acc. gelöscht.



Warte- du meinst also, daß DU denen beweisen sollst, daß du dich da nicht eingetragen hast? Ist ja putzig 
Du weisst aber schon, daß man hier nicht wegen Mordes angeklagt wird und seine Unschuld beweisen muss, sondern die Schuld bewiesen werden muss, um einen einzubuchten, oder?

Wenn sie was wollen, dann sollen sie doch die Anzeige erstatten. Wenn denen kalt ist und sie zu faul sind, um Holz in den Ofen zu schieben und das von dir verlangen- wirst du das dann auch tun, weil du nicht weisst, ob die Forderung rechtens ist?



Rick schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, die wissen wo ich wohne und naja was soll ich machen?



Hast du Angst, daß einer von denen bei dir vor der Tür steht?



Rick schrieb:


> War bei jemand das gleiche das sie 2 verschiedene konten angegeben haben, wo man überweisen soll??



Spielt das eine Rolle? SIE lesen hier ja mit und nun stell dir vor, du bekommst jetzt die Antwort:
_JA- bei mir war es auch so und ich habe nicht bezahlt._

in dem Fall würden sie dann einen Fussballsticker auf die nächste Rechnung kleben und schreiben, daß sich die Forderung um weitere zehn Fantastilliarden Euro erhöht, was bei dir wieder Panik auslösen würde, da DU ja wieder etwas "ANDERES" bist...alle hatten sie nämlich Poldi als Fussballsticker auf der Rechnung und bei dir ist der Kaiser drauf und du weisst jetzt nicht, was du machen sollst :wall:

BTW: "Die Fragen, die beantwortet werden SOLLEN"...ääärm.. du bist hier nicht in der Lage, irgendwelche Forderungen zu stellen. Bereits auf der ersten Seite des Threads und den dort gegebenen Links wurde alles schon beantwortet für dich und deinen "individuellen" Fall, der nur in *deinen* Augen 
sooo anders ist!

PS: Wenn nach den Fussballstickern vielleicht als nächstes Tiersticker auf der Rechnung sind oder sich die Farbe der Unterschrift ändert: keine Sorge- poste deine neuen Befürchtungen dann nochmal, um wieder die gleiche Antwort zu bekommen


----------



## webwatcher (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Rick schrieb:


> Meine fragen die beantwortet werden *solln* sind:


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
*Forderungen* stellt hier  niemand:

 zum Mitmeißeln


SEP Moderator schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.



Für alle: 
Wer Antworten, die nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz als unerlaubte 
Einzelberatung gelten, trotz dieser Warnung  postet,  wird als feindlicher Akt 
gewertet und wird ab jetzt  gesperrt


----------



## Teleton (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Rick schrieb:


> IWirklich ich kann es nicht mehr klar denken!


Möönsch Rick, atme mal tief durch, nimm Dir ein Glas Rotwein und lies das hier durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=214904#post214904


----------



## Rick (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Sehr geehrter Herr [.......]
> am 11.10.2007 haben Sie sich mit der IP [........] bei uns
> registriert.
> 
> ...



Wurde mir geschrieben

_Diverse Daten editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Teleton (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Rick schrieb:


> Wurde mir geschrieben


Gut und von mir wurde Dir geraten


> Du wirst aushalten lernen müssen, dass unschöne Bettelbriefe nächstes Jahr und länger Stammgast an Deinem Briefkasten werden. Jeder der vielen Brieffreunde haut eine ordentliche Schaufel Inkassokosten drauf, das macht viele Betroffene nervös. Mach doch einfach mal eine statistische Erhebung.Zähle die Betroffenen aller gleichartigen Dienste hier und vergleiche diese Zahl mit der Anzahl derjenigen im Forum die verklagt wurden. Daraus läßt sich das eigene Risiko annäherungsweise einschätzen.
> Wenn Dir dann immer noch sehr mulmig ist wende Dich an Deine örtliche Verbraucherzentrale um Dir ein paar aufmunternde Worte und eine individuelle Rechtsberatung zukommen zu lassen. Das kostet je nach Bundesland ca. 7-12 Euro und ist m.E gut angelegtes Geld, falls man immer noch nicht weiß wie zu reagieren ist. Von den Ergebnissen hier wird sich das Ergebnis der Beratung dort allerdings wohl kaum unterscheiden. Egal, viele Leute legen ja Wert auf eine zweite Meinung die gibts dann halt z.B. bei der Verbraucherzentrale.



Es bringt nichts uns hier wild die Textbausteinbrieflein der Gegenseite zu präsentieren. Was zu sagen ist wurde dutzendemal geschrieben. Manchmal erreichen wir Leute aus verschiedenen Gründen trotzdem nicht. Das ist kein Beinbruch, aber dann müssen halt die ran die individuelle Beratung und Tröstungen vornehmen dürfen, nämlich Verbraucherzentralen und Anwälte.


----------



## physicus (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Lesen und verstehen!!

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


Falls Du Dir wegen dem Rest noch Sorgen machst, hier gibt es auch noch was zu lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=136149&highlight=feststellungsklage#post136149

LG
P


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



physicus schrieb:


> Falls Du Dir wegen dem Rest noch Sorgen machst, hier gibt es auch noch was zu lesen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=136149&highlight=feststellungsklage#post136149


na ja, eine negative Festellungsklage dürfte schwer gegen einen dubaianischen freischwebenden Briefkasten einzubringen sein. Wozu auch? Die Herren verschicken doch eh nur elektronischen Müll.


----------



## physicus (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja, stimmt.

Hab mir gedacht, dass das zur Beruhigung beitragen könnte.

LG
P

PS: Sorry für den doppelten Post. Sah ihn zuerst noch nicht


----------



## Balljunge (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Empfänger: ZA-Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle (Nur an diesen Empfängernamen überweisen!)


Aja, die gehört ja auch in dieses Firmengeflecht.


----------



## technofreak (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Plaudereien  über den Sinn von Verbraucherschutzforen   abgetrennt und an bestehenden 
Thread verschoben 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=216572#post216572


----------



## samstasiak (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hi,

war auch auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen.
hatte gestern die mail erhalten, daß sie nun ein gerichtliches mahnverfahren einleiten wollen, gibt es jemanden hier, wo das schon passiert ist ?

lg steffen


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



samstasiak schrieb:


> hatte gestern die mail erhalten, daß sie nun ein gerichtliches mahnverfahren einleiten wollen,


Das wäre endlich mal was Neues.  Bin gespannt bei welchem Amtsgericht die Beduinen auftauchen wollen und  ob mit oder  ohne Kamele


----------



## technofreak (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Postings, die nur zum x-ten Mal  bekannte Textbausteinmahnmails mit der Frage  "was tun" ,
enthalten, 

* bitte hier posten:* http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50488

 (sie werden in jedem Fall dorthin verschoben)


----------



## Koerden (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo!
Ich habe mich jetzt hier auch mal angemeldet und vorweg habe ich fast alles durchgelesen und es hat mich auch ziemlich beruhigt ^^ 
Aber eine Frage habe ich noch:
Ich bin da ja jetzt angemeldet, soll ich meinen Account dort löschen? 
Zu dieser Frage habe ich leider nichts gefunden. Über eine Rückantwort würde ich mich freuen 
lg


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Koerden schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage habe ich noch:
> Ich bin da ja jetzt angemeldet, soll ich meinen Account dort löschen?


 War das jetzt so ein Account auf der kostenlosen oder der Seite, wo man Geld von den Nachbarn will? Aber eigentlich egal - Account löschen, wozu? Die Daten sind ohnehin verbrannt. Am ehesten eine neue eMailadresse zulegen, das hat was!


----------



## Sally67 (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallöchen
Ich lese hier schon ne Weile mit und ... na ja ... bin auch ein Opfer!
Muss ja hier jetzt nicht alles wieder wiederholen was schon gesagt wurde.
Aber ... mir ist das was komisches aufgefallen ... weiss allerdings nicht genau ob das zusammen gehört.
Also die haben mir dann auch gedroht und gemahnt und ich habe dann einen bitter bösen Brief zurück geschrieben.
Dann war Ruhe ... nichts mehr 14 Tage keine Post mehr und jetzt
habe ich jeden Tag mindestens 3 Virenverseuchte E-Mail im Postfach!
Kann da einer einer was zu sagen?
Oder ist das nur einbildung von mir?
Gruß
Sally


----------



## mitbenutzer (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

soo leute ....

ich habe heute durch ZUFALL in meinem spamordner geschaut und auch die mail von nachbarschaft24.net mit der rechnung von 56euro gefunden... hatte sie mir durchgelesen und mich erinnert jaa da war doch was... stimmt...da war jemand und hat mich gesucht oder ähnliches... wie auch bei vielen anderen. das ganze ging natürlich auch nur mit eingabe von adresse usw... das habe ich auch gemacht aber nicht die andresse wo ich jetzt wohne sondern die von meinen eltern wo ich früher gewohnt hatte (700km entfernt)und selbst dann habe ich nicht mein richtigen namen eingegeben, sondern nur meinen nicknamen... (gebe ungern alles von mir preis)
in dem haus wohnen noch 9 weitere familien.eine weitere mail von nachbarschaft24.net (vor der rechnung) kam dann noch rein und die meinten das sie meinen gewinn nicht zustellen konnten und ich meine daten vervollständigen sollte.....habe natürlich nix gemacht und nix angeklickt.heißt das das sie nur meine email adresse als seidenen faden haben??? selbst die ist von mir wahllos aus einen telfonbuch gegriffen worden...also eine fake adresse.würde sie aber schon gern behalten ...
da ich mich hier heute die ganze zeit schlau gelesen habe aber irgendwie doch nicht mehr richtig weiß was nach 156seiten überall im jeden einzellfall rausgekommen oder was den jenigen geraten worden ist 
wäre ich für einen FREUNDLICHEN hinweis auf einen beitrag (gleiches problem)von jemand sehr dankbar.

machen die sich die mühe meine richtigen daten rauszubekommen???
gehe ich richtig in der annahme,das ich das alles so wie es ist ignorieren sollte??? weil es auch im spam order war?? 
was wäre wenn wirklich ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid die tatsache wäre..(den man ja ernst nehmen sollte) kommt sowas auch online ????

und bitte keine links mit den seiten die hier schon tausendmal kamen ..die habe ich mir schon oft genug durchgelesen ... auch wenn ich etwas überlesen habe reicht ein kleiner verweis auf die jeweilige zeile.... nobody is perfect:roll:

lg....


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



mitbenutzer schrieb:


> was wäre wenn wirklich ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid die tatsache wäre..(den man ja ernst nehmen sollte) kommt sowas auch online ????



Den gibt es nur auf Papier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## mitbenutzer (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

das heißt also: wenn sie schon keine post an "mich" verschicken können,könnte der mahnbescheid logischer weise auch nicht (an)kommen???


----------



## jupp11 (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



mitbenutzer schrieb:


> das heißt also: wenn sie schon keine post an "mich" verschicken können,könnte der mahnbescheid logischer weise auch nicht (an)kommen???


Ein Mahnbescheid muß bei einem Amtsgericht ( per Vorkasse)  beantragt werden und  zwar
 durch real existierende Personen. Freischwebende  dubaianische Briefkästen  scheiden aus


----------



## mitbenutzer (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Ein Mahnbescheid muß bei einem Amtsgericht ( per Vorkasse)  beantragt werden und  zwar
> durch real existierende Personen. Freischwebende  dubaianische Briefkästen  scheiden aus



gut..das nehme ich mal als positiv für mich auf.
heißt also das sie weder das geld für den mahnbescheid berappen noch es irgendjemand gibt, der das wirklich auch macht.

fazit: ich bekomme nur noch nervige post mit drohungen,mahnungen usw... da meine postanschrift sowieso nicht avisierbar ist gibt es auch keinen mahnbescheid.

aber was ist mit der email adresse.zwar ist das eine fake adresse aber wie groß ist wahrscheinlichkeit,das sie es darüber versuchen ?? oder es überhaupt versuchen??


----------



## webwatcher (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Im Nachbarforum steht ein Posting mit dem möglichen Ablauf der Mailbelästigungen: 

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## mitbenutzer (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Im Nachbarforum steht ein Posting mit dem möglichen Ablauf der Mailbelästigungen:
> 
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121



 obwohl ich das jetzt schon zum x-ten mal lese kann ich nun drüber schmunzeln  gut dann habe ich weiterhin nichts zu befürchten... 
ich hoffe,das mir das ein lehre war und andere die das lesen hilft...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



mitbenutzer schrieb:


> noch es irgendjemand gibt, der das wirklich auch macht.


Nachtrag:  glaube kaum, dass man ähnliches Risiko eingeht   Maßnahmen seitens  deutscher 
Strafverfolger zu riskieren wie die Betreiber ( zwei Studenten, der eine Jurastudent! )
 von Fabrikeinkauf 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49066

Die   waren etwas weniger vorsichtig mit der Tarnung, hier tarnt man sich besser,
 kann aber daher auch die Tarnung nicht aufgeben.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hier die Berichte dazu:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49971
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...r-gehen-gegen-mutmassliche-hintermaenner-vor/


----------



## mitbenutzer (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Nachtrag:  glaube kaum, dass man ähnliches Risiko eingeht   Maßnahmen seitens  deutscher
> Strafverfolger zu riskieren wie die Betreiber ( zwei Studenten, der eine Jurastudent! )
> von Fabrikeinkauf
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49066
> ...



entschuldige...aber da komme ich gerade nicht ganz mit... :unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



mitbenutzer schrieb:


> entschuldige...aber da komme ich gerade nicht ganz mit... :unzufrieden:


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49971
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...r-gehen-gegen-mutmassliche-hintermaenner-vor/

Lies die Berichte, in  drei Sätzen ist das nicht erklärt.  

ähnliches "Geschäftsmodell"  aber kurzlebiger


----------



## mitbenutzer (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

habe mir gerade den bericht durchgelesen..  soll heißen,das sie evtl auch durch anklicken von links, die bestätigung haben oder sehen können ob die email adresse echt ist und ob sich da was regt..??? (vielleicht in mailfilter legen und aussortieren???)

hmm ja können sie ja oder??? die email adresse ist: glücktadt,in der glückstraße 777 usw... und bei der angegebene adresse bei nachbarschaft24.net gibt es keinen namen wo irgendwas zugestellt werden kann ..ist halt mein nicknamen der nicht unbedingt auf meinem richtigen namen schließt.

oder bin ich jetzt ein blauäugig???


----------



## jupp11 (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



mitbenutzer schrieb:


> oder bin ich jetzt ein blauäugig???


sei mir nicht böse, ja. 

Die spielen nicht Detektiv, sondern bauen darauf, dass ca 10-15% aus Angst und  Verunsicherung zahlen,
oder glaubst du allen Ernstes, dass die hundertausende Nicks und  Emails recherchieren? 

Die Mahnmails  werden nicht manuell sondern programmgesteuert verschickt oder glaubst du,
 dass da hunderte Beduinen sitzen die Mails beantworten? 

Sei  doch mal ein bißchen realistisch...


----------



## mitbenutzer (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

nochmal ich...


ja gut...in diesem fall gab es wirklich welche....

aber selbst wenn.... dann müssen sie mir erstmal den gerichtlichen mahnbescheid zusenden(wohin??)...und dann kann ich ja immernoch reagieren...
und bis der eintrudelt .... oder wäre das schon zu spät ???


----------



## mitbenutzer (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> sei mir nicht böse, ja.
> 
> Die spielen nicht Detektiv, sondern bauen darauf, dass ca 10-15% aus Angst und  Verunsicherung zahlen,
> oder glaubst du allen Ernstes, dass die hundertausende Nicks und  Emails recherchieren?
> ...



ich bin dir auf keinen fall böse..... finde das ein sachliche und verständliche antwort  im ersnt!!! ich danke dir dafür !!!! dann kann ich ja jetzt beruhigt schlafen gehen...

bin sogar sehr überrascht das es kein spott oder zuviel ironie gab ...nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe... vielen dank nochmal an alle die mir geantwortet haben!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



mitbenutzer schrieb:


> dann müssen sie mir erstmal den gerichtlichen mahnbescheid zusenden(wohin??)..


Du wärst der allererste,  von dem ich das bei den Nutzlosseiten höre/lese und   ich lese  nicht nur in diesem Forum.
Speziell bei diesen "Kandidaten" ist die  Chance vom Blitz getroffen zu werden erheblich größer.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Bin gespannt bei welchem Amtsgericht die Beduinen auftauchen wollen und  ob mit oder  ohne Kamele


Oder ob sich die Beduinen von einem L.LM-Lawyer vertreten lassen.....


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Oder ob sich die Beduinen von einem L.LM-Lawyer vertreten lassen.....


ein Wald-und-Wiesen-Anwalt wird's wohl nicht sein, oder etwa doch?


----------



## bernhard (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Drohschreiben abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=216811#post216811


----------



## Der PhoeniX (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo zusammen,und wieder einer mehr in der nachbarschaft!nämlich ich
also ich hab den schweizer kameltreibern mal geschrieben das ich nichts zahlen werde,auf keine e-mail von denen reagiere und mich freue die vor gericht zu sehen!
überlege auch meinen nächsten urlaub in dubai zu machen,deren zelt zu suche und dann so nen riesen aufstand mache bis die amis kommen müssen um denen zu helfen:sun:


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Der PhoeniX schrieb:


> überlege auch meinen nächsten urlaub in dubai zu machen,deren zelt zu suche


Da wirst du lange suchen. Außer einem Briefkasten wirst du da nichts finden! Am schönen Zuger See in der schönen Schweiz oder aber im Großraum Frankfurt hättest du wohl beim Suchen mehr Erfolg!


----------



## SebastianK (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Da wirst du lange suchen. Außer einem Briefkasten wirst du da nichts finden! Am schönen Zuger See in der schönen Schweiz oder aber im Großraum Frankfurt hättest du wohl beim Suchen mehr Erfolg!



Ich meine, daß du da auch nichts wesentliches findest 
Aber da, wo das Pack in .de wohnt, will auch kein Schwein Urlaub machen


----------



## kokojumbo (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

als verargerter Betroffener..
s.widerstandsrecht
Da ich die Demokratie  in Gefahr wähne und keine andere möglichkeit ist diesen Gefahr abzuwenden,
habe ich mich auf meiner weise zum Widerstand (Verarsche)gegen der Firma Nachbarschaft24 entschlossen:

1 JAP einschalten,damit man ruhig IP schlafen kann

_[rechtliche bedenkliche Aufforderungen gelöscht modaction ]_


----------



## sb1002 (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Mahlzeit zusammen!
Also ich bin leider auch auf diesen fiesen haufen aus dubai reingefallen und hab nun auch so eine Mahnung mit IP bekommen etc.
erst mal klar...  wenn man was von Mahnung liest dann is man schon etwas mulmig, aber die IP-Addresse hat mich dann irgedwie doch stutzig gemacht.

also mal fluchs auf meinem router angemeldet und siehe da...die von denen aufgeführte IP-Addresse von der ich mich angemeldet haben soll (hab ich auch aber das is ja nebensache) liegt gar nihct im IP-Addressbeteichs meines Providers!!  LACH

also ich fürchte die saugen sich die IP-Addr. gar aus den fingern!

also ich lass mich mal nicht von der mahnung beeindrucken!

LG
Sascha


----------



## Der PhoeniX (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

was ist jap?
und keine panik,alleine hier in dem forum sind so viele leute betroffen,wenn die gegen alle vor gericht ziehen würden dauert das ja jahre!kommt ja eh nicht so weit!die brüder nerven nur rum!einfach nen guten spamschutz und die können mails schreiben mit absurden forderungen bis die schwarz werden!sollte tatsächlich irgendwann was vom gericht  kommen,sehe ich dem auch sehr gelassen entgegen!macht euch nicht verückt wegen denen!
allen in der nachberschaft wünschen ich einen guten rutsch und ein schönes neues jahr!


----------



## majak (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo!

Ich habe das selbe Problem. Habe mich Ende Oktober "angemeldet" und eine Woche später eine Rechnung bekommen. Klar, sofort wiedersprochen und dann knapp zwei Monate nix von dem Verein gehört.

Heute kam eine Mail, wo mir mit einem Gerichtlichem Mahnverfahren gedroht wird, falls ich innerhalb von 7 Tagen nicht zahle!!!

Muß ich mir Sorgen machen?

Danke


----------



## jupp11 (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



majak schrieb:


> Heute kam eine Mail, wo mir mit einem Gerichtlichem Mahnverfahren gedroht wird, falls ich innerhalb von 7 Tagen nicht zahle!!!
> 
> Muß ich mir Sorgen machen?


Ungefähr soviel. wie du dir Sorgen machst, dass dir der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt 
lies mal das, das sollte dir die  Sorgen vertreiben 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Der PhoeniX (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ui direkt was vom gericht?haben die das inkasso büro vergessen?:-D


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Der PhoeniX schrieb:


> ui direkt was vom gericht?


Nix direkt vom Gericht. Nur Inkassobutzen-Drohungen mit dem Gericht. Same procedure as every time, James! Ach wie langweilig......


----------



## Der PhoeniX (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=214414#post214414


> Standort Dubai "Twin Towers, Baniyas Road, Deira, Dubai - United Arab Emirates, P.O. Box: 4404 - hier wurde offenbar lediglich ein Postfach bei einem Businesscenter namens RAK Businessmen Center angemietet, um sich den Ermittlungsbehörden zu entziehen. Die email-Adresse des RAK Businessmen Center lautet [email protected]
> Man kann dieses Businesscenter über die dubiose Geschäftemacherei informieren. Zumindest in Deutschland wurden durch Beschwerden an Büroservices schon Geschäftsbeziehungen mit dubiosen Firmen aufgekündigt, da ein seriöser Büroservice ja seinen guten Ruf zu verlieren hat. Ein Versuch in Dubai wär's wert, zumal solche Betrügereien im Islam als höchst unmoralisch betrachtet werden...


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das ist wohl alles bereits passiert:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=134848&postcount=116

was aber niemanden daran hindern soll, die Leute selbst zu kontaktieren)


----------



## kokojumbo (1 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

was ist jap?
Legaler Anonymisierungsdienst von TU Dresden,funzt einfach ähnlich wie TOR.

Hallo Mod!
Die Verwarnung ist Rechtens, ich nehme die Strafe an!
Ich habe was neues von einem Spassvogel gehört:er hat die Sparkasse Weissbier angemahnt wegen abwicklung von Geldverkehr von Soundsokonto durch vermeintlichem Betrug ergaunertes Geldes vom Verbrecher oKG  ,was mit seinem nichtverbrecher Okg in Konkurrenz stehen würde.Die Unterlassungserklarung ist auf 25T EU taxiert,die Mahngebühr 0 EU.Ob die Sparkasse einlenkt?
Uff,ich hoffe ich war diesmal "Forumkonform"
den Link darf ich wahrscheinlich wegen Konkurrenzbedenkens nicht freigeben
Mfg


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



kokojumbo schrieb:


> Ich habe was neues von einem Spassvogel gehört:er hat die Sparkasse Weissbier angemahnt wegen abwicklung von Geldverkehr von Soundsokonto durch vermeintlichem Betrug ergaunertes Geldes vom Verbrecher oKG  ,was mit seinem nichtverbrecher Okg in Konkurrenz stehen würde.Die Unterlassungserklarung ist auf 25T EU taxiert,die Mahngebühr 0 EU.Ob die Sparkasse einlenkt?


Ich denke, nein. Es ist keine Aufgabe des Wettbewerbsrechts, Gewinnabschöpfungen vorzunehmen. Und ich verbitte mir, dass jeder Wettbewerber mit solchen Stories meine Konten einfrieren könnte ...
Der Abmahner seinerseits mag sich prüfen, ob er kreditgefährdend gehandelt haben könnte ...



kokojumbo schrieb:


> Uff,ich hoffe ich war diesmal "Forumkonform"
> den Link darf ich wahrscheinlich wegen Konkurrenzbedenkens nicht freigeben
> Mfg


Der Link ist vermutlich nicht frei, weil kein Mod Lust und Zeit hat, jeden seltsamen Link ausführlich zu prüfen. Also im Zweifel - weg damit. Erst recht, wenn die o.a. Bedenken hinzu treten.


----------



## bertbeige (1 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ups ich sehe gerade das diese dubiose mehrere Web_Adressen hat.
hatte deren email-adresse nämlich sperren lassen für meinen email-account.

habe heute die erste mahnung von denen erhalten , und dann mal gegoogelt , und bin auf diesen informationsreichen thread gestossen.


----------



## Andreas1983 (1 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hab heute auch ne Mail bekommen

Hab aber nen anderen Nachnahmen angeben (z.b Nüller statt Müller).
Mit dem schreiben die mich auch immer an.

Muss ich mir sorgen wegen den Mails machen????


----------



## dvill (1 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die Pressemeldung des Amtsgerichtes Lübeck gilt für alle ohne Einfluss unterschiedlicher Schreibweisen des Nachnamens.


----------



## mutterheimat (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe soeben eine Email Mahnung bekommen und auch gleich diesen Blödsinn gesperrt. Bedauerlicherweise, kann mir in diesem Forum niemand sagen, wie groß der Müllkübel sein muß, um den zu erwartenden Briefansturm (Mahnungen, Inkasso, Rechtsanwalt) zu erfassen. Noch bedauerlicher ist es, daß keiner die Dauer, dieses wahrscheinlich ankommenden, Bombardements, sagen kann. Besten Neujahrsgruß mutterheimat


----------



## SebastianK (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



mutterheimat schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben eine Email Mahnung bekommen und auch gleich diesen Blödsinn gesperrt. Bedauerlicherweise, kann mir in diesem Forum niemand sagen, wie groß der Müllkübel sein muß, um den zu erwartenden Briefansturm (Mahnungen, Inkasso, Rechtsanwalt) zu erfassen. Noch bedauerlicher ist es, daß keiner die Dauer, dieses wahrscheinlich ankommenden, Bombardements, sagen kann. Besten Neujahrsgruß mutterheimat



Es ist doch egal, weil doch ALLES in der Tonne landen soll.
Oder hat dein Emailmülleimer begrenzten Speicherplatz?
Deine Altpapiertonne auch?

Du Armer


----------



## Wembley (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



mutterheimat schrieb:


> erfassen. Noch bedauerlicher ist es, daß keiner die Dauer, dieses wahrscheinlich ankommenden, Bombardements, sagen kann.


Wie sollen wir etwas voraussagen können, was *DIE* möglicherweise selbst nicht mal wissen. Vielleicht wenn *DIE* einmal ein (genau zu adressierendes) Plätzchen für ihren Briefkasten in der Sheikh Zayed Road in Dubai gefunden haben. Oder auch nicht. Vielleicht hängt es vom Wetter ab. In Dubai, in der Schweiz oder sonst wo. Oder vom Biorhythmus der Masterminds. Was weiß ich.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



mutterheimat schrieb:


> Noch bedauerlicher ist es, daß keiner die Dauer, dieses wahrscheinlich ankommenden, Bombardements, sagen kann.


Da hier keine Hellseher mitarbeiten, konnte dies noch nie  jemand hier vorhersagen. 
Wie  Wembley schreibt, die Knaben wissen es möglicherweise  selber noch nicht.


----------



## Hanne1983 (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich bin leider auch ein 
Opfer von Nachbarschaft24. Habe mich angeblich am 03.11.07 bei denen registriert. Weil ich die Rechnung, die ich nie bekommen habe, nicht bezhalt haben, hatte ich heute in meinem SPAM-Ordner die Zahlungserinnerung mit der Bemerkung,(Zitat aus dem E-mail) _"Bitte zahlen Sie den offenen Betrag innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage. Ansonsten sehen wir uns gezwungen ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gemäß §§ 688 ff. ZPO gegen Sie einzuleiten, wodurch erhebliche Kosten auf Sie zukommen._
Ich habe der Rechnung leider nicht widersprochen. Ich habe das Kontaktformular auf der Seite verwendet und die Leute gebeten meinen ungewollten Vertrag zu kündigen. Daraufhin kam wieder ein E-mail, worin stand 
"_noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich, dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.

Da Sie uns keinen Widerruf zugesandt haben, wurde der Vertrag wie vereinbart abgeschlossen. Zudem haben Sie die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unseres Service gelesen sowie akzeptiert und waren darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass eine Gebühr im Voraus zu leisten ist._

Sollte ich jetzt der Mahnung/Zahlungserinnerung Widersprechen oder einfach weiter nichts tun und die Drohmails löschen, da sie ja sowieso in meinem SPAM-Ordner landen?


----------



## Yvonne22 (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ich habe auch jetzt meine erste mahnung bekommen... 
weiss ja duch euer Forum das ich mir keine sorgen machen muss, aber ich war leider so doof und habe meine richtigen daten angegeben , hatte auch versucht sie zu löschen aber das hab ich nicht hinbekommen
was meint ihr hab ich da was zu befürchten?
Vielen Dank
Lg yvonne


----------



## SebastianK (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Jaaa- ihr werdet beide nun viele Emails bekommen.

Schlimm schlimm sowas :scherzkeks:


----------



## katzenjens (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

bitte dieses hier lesen und verstehen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Dann sollten alle Sorgen verflogen sein. Wer auf die Drohschreiben der "Anbieter" und deren "Inkassobüros" reagiert, wird mit langen, bösen Briefwechseln "belohnt". Wer sie ignoriert, lebt gesünder  .

Ach ja, Mahnbescheide werden NUR vom Gericht verschicht. Und angebliche "Urteile" in den Mahnschreiben sind, wie alles von denen, nix weiter als bedrucktes Papier ohne Wert.

Kurz und gut, wer sich einschüchtern lässt und bezahlt, ist zu gut für diese Welt. :wall:

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Hanne1983 (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe gerade eine Mail-adresse entdeckt bei der anscheinend jemand antwortet. [email protected]
Es werden zwar die gestellten Fragen in keinster Weise beantwortet, sondern immer nur darauf hingewiesen, dass der Vertrag 24 Monate dauert und die € 9 in den AGB´s erwähnt, werden, die man bestätigung und somit gelesen hat.

Was soll ich jetzt weiter tun? Nicht zahlen? Weiterhin mails an diese adresse schicken?
Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## SebastianK (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

*LIES DOCH EINFACH, WAS IM POSTING ÜBER DIR STEHT!*

Vorsingenfunktion gibt es leider nicht und ich weiß nicht, ob Katzenjens bereit ist, dich anzurufen und dir das vorzulesen, was er bereits schrieb :wall:


----------



## katzenjens (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Och menno,

Antworten gibts doch hier schon genug.
Ist zwar toll, wenn ihr Mailadressen findet, aber glaubt ihr im Ernst, dass ihr von dort zufriedenstellende Antworten bekommt?! Die wollen euer Geld, sonst nix. Dazu ist denen jedes Mittel recht. Davon abgesehen bekommen die "Anbieter" derart viele Mails, dass sie das Beantworten der Mails von computergesteuerten Programmen erledigen lassen. Alles andere wäre zu aufwendig und würde den Gewinn, welchen sie durch unerfahrene und eingeschüchterte "Kunden" erwirtschaften, schmälern.

Übrigens, Ratschläge im Einzelfall darf in Deutschland nur ein Rechtsanwalt oder die Verbraucherzentrale geben! Daher die Bitte, wenn durch die im Forum zuhauf vorkommenden Tipps die Unsicherheit nicht beseitigt wird, ab zur Verbraucherzentrale. Das dort angelegte Geld ist besser angelegt als es den halbseidenen "Anbietern" in den Rachen zu werfen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Vorsingenfunktion gibt es leider nicht


Papa Schlumpf fragen


----------



## Harvester (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hanne1983 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine Mail-adresse entdeckt bei der *anscheinend jemand* antwortet. [email protected]



Hallo Hanne,

das ist doch die email-Adresse, die in der Zahlungserinnerung angegeben wird.
Hast Du dort hingeschrieben und eine Antwort bekommen (Dein posting läßt dies vermuten)? Falls ja, wie sah die Antwort denn aus? War das wieder einer der bekannten vorgefertigten Textbausteine, oder hattest Du das Gefühl daß Dir tatsächlich jemand persönlich geantwortet hat?

Zwar glaube ich nicht, daß es einen weiter bringt, dorthin zu schreiben (denn die wollen nur eines von Dir, Dein Geld), aber ich frage aus allgemeinem Interesse. Denn in der Zahlungserinnerung steht (zumindest bei mir):

"Für alle Fragen stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich *jederzeit persönlich* zur Verfügung".

Wie gesagt, nur interesse halber. Wenn Du denen nicht gemailt hast mußt Du es mir Zuliebe nicht tun.

Gruß
H.


----------



## katzenjens (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

*brüll*

Und ich habe mich extra rasiert, damit ich das heute abend in Youtube reinsetze. Nun fehlt mir die Schlumpfmütze.

Aber, liebe Mädels. Ich hoffe es kommt soweit verständlich rüber, wenn wir uns über die Forderungen der "Anbieter" lustig machen, könnt ihr es ebenfalls. Und um noch einen draufzusetzen, fragt in eurem Freundeskreis nach weiteren Betroffenen und erzählt ihnen wo der Schlumpfsong zu finden ist. Frei nach der Devise: "Keinen Cent den Nutzlosanbietern"

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## SebastianK (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Aka-Aka: 
:vlol:
Jetzt wisch mir den Tee von der Tastatur!

Jetzt fehlt echt nur noch der Film, damit es auch der letzte User versteht 

Cooler Song- man sollte ihn auf die Webseite von dem [] packen


----------



## MagicLady (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hab heut auch die Erinnerung bekommen, wobei ich denen wohl schon bei der Rechnung antworten wollte, was kam? Genau, was alle bekamen.....und in der Erinnerung steht unten drin:Bitte auf diese E-Mail nicht antworten. E-Mails auf diese Adresse können leider nicht bearbeitet werden. Einen direkten Kontakt und Hilfestellung zu diversen Themen erhalten Sie im Login-Bereich unter zur Hilfe. Nutzen Sie dort bitte unser Kontaktformular.

Hab ich alles durch und nix....

Da meine 14jährige,nicht bei mir lebende Tochter, sich mit meinen Daten auf ner SMS-Seite angemeldet und ich die Inkassopost bekam, wurde mir gesagt, ich solle den Paß kopieren und es denen schicken.
Angabe des Namens der Dame,mit der ich dies klärte. 
Hier hatte sie allerdings ihre eigne Mailadresse angegeben.Per Einschreiben und es hat sich alles erledigt. Meine Tochter mußte dies nicht mal unterschreiben,also zugeben,dass sie den Bock abgeschossen hatte.

Nun überlege ich, ob ich denen in die Schweiz nicht aus so ein Schreiben schicke, dass sie das ohne mein Wissen machte-mal wieder und ich nun die Rennerei habe?!Immerhin ist sie erst 14 und kann sowas gar nicht abschließen.

Die macht leider eben nur so ein Mist und ich oder ihr Vater haben den Mist am Hals.
Was meint ihr? Soll ich das an diese 
Servicecenter
Via Vorame 98
6612 Ascona
Switzerland
schicken?


----------



## Niclas (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



MagicLady schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Soll ich das an diese
> _fiktive Adresse _
> schicken?


Wenn du Wert auf sinn/nutzlosen Briefwechsel legst, (und rausgeschmissenes Porto)
 unbedingt zu empfehlen.
besser wäre es die Hinweise vor solch  hektischen Aktionen zu lesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

schon mal überlegt, dass du  nicht die einzige bist, die diesen  Ärger hat?  
(sonst gäbe es wohl kaum diesen Thread..)


----------



## KatzenHai (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



MagicLady schrieb:


> Die macht leider eben nur so ein Mist und ich oder ihr Vater haben den Mist am Hals.


Tja, ist schon echt blöde mit den Kindern, nicht?!? Und dann kommt der usselige Gesetzgeber und macht die armen Eltern auch noch zu Erziehungsverpflichteten!

Unglaublich, das!


P.S.: Ich habe drei, die älteste war Ursache, dass ich hier bin - und ich wüsste gerne, warum der Gesetzgeber eigentlich Minderjährigenschutzgesetze erlässt, wenn die armen gebeutelten Eltern nicht einmal diesen Elfmeter versenken wollen ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Cooler Song- man sollte ihn auf die Webseite von dem Pack packen


Könnte man den Papa-Schlumpf-Song nicht auf die aktuelles-inkassorecht.de-Seite (z.Zt. offline) packen unter "Papa Schlumpf empfiehlt"? :-D

Aber nicht dass der gute alte Papa Schlumpf dann Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenpost erhält!:scherzkeks:


----------



## Junior178 (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Leute,
mir ist auch das gleiche passiert, habe aber die € 54 überwiesen. 
Thema Kündigung: Ich hab auf die tollen Website über Hilfe gekündigt und dann kam das die Kündigung erst ende 2009 geht. Beim vorigen Mail-Verkehr habe ich Ihnen gedroht ,mit einer Anzeige, aber da kam nichts zurück. Werde aber in Zukunft nichts mehr überweissen. *Genauso möchte ich hier noch über eine weitere Website hinweissen: Berufe-Welt kostet auch um die 60 Euro im Monat, aber es genügt eine Drohemail mit ankündigung einer Anzeige und schon kommt nichts mehr.*


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Junior178 schrieb:


> und dann kam das die Kündigung erst ende 2009 geht.


dreister Unfug 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## wick3d (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi und frohes Neues!

Das Jahr fängt ja gut an............

Bin auch aufgrund meiner Neugierde bei diesem Nachbarschaftskram hier... Ich gestehe: ich habe nich alle 160 Seiten gelesen.

Habe mich "angemeldet": Richtige Straße und Ort, ab falschen Namen und flasches GebDatum angegeben und leider verfrüht den AGB-Haken gesetzt. Is das mit Namen / GebDatum nu gut oder schlecht für mich??? 

Ne Mail an meine angegebene Adresse kam bislang garnich...

vG


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



wick3d schrieb:


> Ich gestehe: ich habe nich alle 160 Seiten gelesen.


Mußt du auch nicht, lies das hier.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## wick3d (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Sry für Doppelpost... EDIT-Funktion gibts wohl leider nich.

Bin vor 20 Min auf nachbarschaft24.com gestoßen - habe wie gesagt noch keine Mail o.ä. an meine Adresse bekommen und natürlich keine Leistung in Anspruch genommen - kann / soll / muss ich vielleicht widerrufen??? Macht das Sinn?


----------



## wick3d (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Mußt du auch nicht, lies das hier.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511



Ja, habe ich bereits gelesen - sehr informativ! War nur etwas hilflos wg meiner "Falschangaben" und wegen eventuellem Widerruf, da ich ja noch locker in den 14 Tagen bin......


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Warum willst du unbedingt eine Briefreundschaft mit einem  virtuellen dubaianischen Briefkasten
 eingehen, die bestenfalls dazu führt? 

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121

PS: der Thread läuft jetzt seit fast drei Monaten und ausser Emailgefasel kommt nichts  aus Dubai


----------



## Randis (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo! Bezüglich der Falschangaben mache ich mir auch Sorgen..Ich habe die richtige Adresse, aber als Vor und Zuname zweimal denselben Nicknamen angegeben...Auf sowas würde ich bei einem rechtkräftigen Vertragsabschluss, der finanzielle Gegenleistung verlangt, ja gar nicht kommen, aber egal. Ich bekam gestern, einen Tag nach Ablauf der Wiederufszeit eine Mahnung per Mail. Da mir sowas schonmal passiert ist, schaue ich mir vorher immer die AGB an und auch die Seite, aber dort konnte ich nichts finden und ich habe nun auch nicht jeden einzelnen Satz der AGB gelesen.
Nun kenne ich schon das übliche Prozedere, aber wenn ich jetzt den Vertrag anfechte, muss ich ja meinen Namen etc angeben..und in ihrer mahnung stand schon was von wegen Falschangaben werden gerichtlich verfolgt.
Soll ich ganz normal das übliche Verfahren durchziehen? Können die mir was, weil ich nen falschen Namen angegeben habe?


----------



## katzenjens (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Menno,

das wurde doch schon alles x-mal durchgekaut. Gerade hat Captain Picard geschrieben dass ausser EMail aus Dubai nix mehr kommt. Woher auch? Woher sollen die denn Deine korrekten Daten bekommen wenn nicht von Dir selbst? Wenn Du natürlich die Drohungen für bare Münze nimmst und dementsprechend reagierst indem Du ihnen alle Infos auf einem Tablett überreichst, dann ist Dir nicht mehr zu helfen. Für den Fall, dass Du wirklich denen Geld in den Rachen schieben willst, denke daran: Es gibt genügend sinnvollere Möglichkeiten, Geld zu verschenken um ein reines Gewissen zu bekommen.

Ich habe meine Nachtschicht sinnvoll genutzt *hüstel* um für die Lesefaulen Kurzinfos zu geben. Alles weitere befindet sich hier im Forum und auf www.augsblog.de .

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090
Hatte leider keine Schlumpfmütze parat und auch das Helium war mir ausgegangen :sun:

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## wick3d (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also absolut GARNICHT auf die Mail antworten (wenn eine kommt)??? Hab ja die "FAQ" von Sascha gelesen und der hat ja davon gesprochen, dass man Rechnungen widersprechen soll...


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



wick3d schrieb:


> Hab ja die "FAQ" von Sascha gelesen und der hat ja davon gesprochen, dass man Rechnungen widersprechen soll...


Warum lest ihr immer nur halb?  Das steht nichts  von soll. 


sascha schrieb:


> *Muss man der Rechnung überhaupt widersprechen?*
> 
> Dazu wirst du von jedem eine andere Antwort hören. Das ist zwar unbefriedigend, aber es lässt sich nicht ändern. Aus folgendem Grund:
> 
> ...


Mein ganz persönliche Meinung ist es, dem Müll in die Tonne zu treten, aber jeder muß selber wissen, womit er seine Zeit verplempern will.


----------



## Bruce (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo...jetzt proben die von Nachbarschaft24 den Ernstfall.
Seit Ende November hatte ich auf meinen Widerruf gegen die Rechnung von 54,00 EUR nichts mehr gehört. War auch seinerzeit bei der Polizei, die das Thema auch schon kennen. Zur Prüfung der Angelegenheit wollten die jedoch meinen Computer prüfen, was ich nicht unbedingt wollte.
Dann haben wir diese Seite hier gefunden und ich war eigentlich etwas beruhigt, dass so viele von Euch sich schon versammelt hatten. 
Nun bekomme ich heute seit langem mal wieder eine Zahlungserinnerung mit Mahngebühraufschlag von 5,00 EUR. Habe nun nochmals als Erinnerung meine damalige Mail an die "[email protected]" geschickt. Jetzt warte ich erstmal ab. Hoffe das das richtig ist, denn sie drohen mit Gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid!!!

Schon mal jetzt danke für Eure Tipps


----------



## SebastianK (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

und was hat dich jetzt nach dem Besuch der Polizei und dem Lesen des Threads zur erneuten Unsicherheit bewogen?


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Bruce schrieb:


> War auch seinerzeit bei der Polizei, die das Thema auch schon kennen. Zur Prüfung der Angelegenheit wollten die jedoch meinen Computer prüfen, was ich nicht unbedingt wollte.


Haben offensichtlich keine Ahnung, sonst würden sie nicht so einen Stuß verlangen.
 Außerdem sind sie eh nicht zuständig. 


Bruce schrieb:


> Hoffe das das richtig ist, denn sie drohen mit Gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid!!!


und sie werden weiter leere Drohungen ausstoßen. Ein *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid muß von einer realen Person bei einem deutschen Amtsgericht beantragt werden und  kostet mindetens  23€ per Vorkasse 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
Glaube kaum, dass jemand persönlich auf dem Kamel vorgeritten  kommt


Bruce schrieb:


> Hallo...jetzt proben die von Nachbarschaft24 den Ernstfall.....


seh  ich nicht, nur eine  Umdrehung an der jämmerlichen Drohspirale  
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121

PS: Wie ist es nur möglich mit solchen lächerlichen Drohmails  unzählige Menschen in
Zitterpartieen zu versetzen?


----------



## Bruce (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> und was hat dich jetzt nach dem Besuch der Polizei und dem Lesen des Threads zur erneuten Unsicherheit bewogen?


Hallo Sebastian...
tja unsicher bin ich wieder geworden, da man das Wort "Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid" nicht gerne liesst.  Ansonsten würde ich gerne mal wissen, ob hier jemand bereits einen Mahnbescheid in dieser Sache zugestellt bekommen hat??


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Bruce schrieb:


> tja unsicher bin ich wieder geworden, da man das Wort "Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid" nicht gerne liesst.


offensichtlich liest du nicht richtig (und vollständig) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


Bruce schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich gerne mal wissen, ob hier jemand bereits einen Mahnbescheid in dieser Sache zugestellt bekommen hat??


nein, bei keinem der Nutzlosanbieter 

PS: Hör auf zu zittern, mein Monitor wackelt schon davon


----------



## Markus1987 (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade eine Email von nachbarschaft24 bekommen dass ich mich am 7.11 registriert habe und dass noch ein beitrag von 54 euro plus 5 euro mahngebühr offen ist..

Sie drohen mit Mahnbescheid usw.

Ich habe mich dort aber nie angemeldet.

Was kann ich machen?

Gab es bei euch schon mal "Antworten" auf die Drohung mit dem Mahnbescheid?


----------



## Bruce (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> offensichtlich liest du nicht richtig (und vollständig)
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> 
> nein, bei keinem der Nutzlosanbieter
> ...


Danke für die Antwort. 
Den Text habe ich schon gelesen, vielleicht teilweise etwas überflogen?! 
Dann werde ich jetzt auf solche Schreiben nicht mehr reagieren, nur wenn tatsächlich ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid zugestellt wird, denn der kommt dann ja per Post


----------



## webwatcher (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Markus1987 schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen?


Die  Postings unmittelbar vor deinem  lesen, dort steht alles schon. Es macht keinen  Spass alles zigmal zu wiederholen.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Bruce schrieb:


> Dann werde ich jetzt auf solche Schreiben nicht mehr reagieren, nur wenn tatsächlich ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid zugestellt wird, denn der kommt dann ja per Post


weise Entscheidung


----------



## Markus1987 (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ich habe jetzt auch mal meine ip nachgeschaut..

die ersten fünf ziffern sind identisch..aber die letzten 6 stimmen nicht überein..

kann das auf meinen pc zutreffen??


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Markus1987 schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt auch mal meine ip nachgeschaut..


ist doch völlig irrelevant
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/

die können sich ihre Zahlen sonstwo aus den Fingern saugen oder umgekehrt...


----------



## Lildelicious (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hey Leute

im Oktober bin ich ebenfalls auf diese Falle reingefallen, wobei ich mich schon längst abmelden wollte und mir dann die nachricht kam ich hätte mein abmeldetermin versäumt und hätte zum nächst möglichen termin gekündigt (erst im Oktober 2009)

Dies fand ich schon sehr misteriös aber kümmerte mich nicht weiter drum!
Letzte woche bekam ich auch die aufforderung innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage 54 Euro zu überweisen.

Ich habe ein widerruf geschickt etwa 3 mal da jedes mal die email nicht ankam bis ich es intern gemacht hab.

Jetzt habe ich ne email von denen erhalten  ein widerruf ist nicht möglich da auf ihrer seite ausdrücklich hingewiesen ist dass nach den ersten 14 Tagen die geschichte kostenpflichtig wird.

Und ich bin mir 100 % sicher, dass es so nicht vorher da stand. Komischer weise stand dort auch nicht dass es monatlich 9 euro sind, warum verlangen sie das geld erst jetzt???

Sie schreiben auch von vorn herrein dass "Ratenzahlung" nicht möglich ist...ist das nicht überall möglich??

Soll ich ab jetzt alle weiteren mahnungen und Anwaltsbriefe (wenn dann welche kommen) ignorieren???


----------



## SebastianK (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Lildelicious schrieb:


> Soll ich ab jetzt alle weiteren mahnungen und Anwaltsbriefe (wenn dann welche kommen) ignorieren???



Neee- alle anderen schon- nur DU nicht, denn für dich scheint offensichtlich *nach deinem Willen *das, was Cpt. Picard geschrieben hat, nicht zu gelten. Oder warum fragst du das, was hier schon zig fach gefragt und beantwortet wurde?


----------



## jupp11 (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Lildelicious schrieb:


> Soll ich ab jetzt alle weiteren mahnungen und Anwaltsbriefe (wenn dann welche kommen) ignorieren???


An sich steht das ales schon x-mal im Thread, will dir aber nicht zumuten über 1600 Postings zu lesen.

Das hier reicht, danach solltest du wissen, ob der Mahnmüll ernst genommen werden muß oder nicht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Markus1987 (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

sorry wenn ich schon wieder nerve nur ich bin noch recht erfahrungslos mit solchen sachen:

ich habe jetzt versucht mich bei nachbarschaft24 einzuloggen.. natürlich habe ich kein passwort (woher auch). nun wollte ich mir ein passwort zukommen lassen aber jetzt steht da nur "Emailadresse nicht vorhanden"

ist doch gut für mich oder??


----------



## Körst (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo auch ich bin auf Nachbarschaft24.net reingefallen.
Ich habe jetzt schon mehrmal versucht das ganze zu Kündigen; dejdesmal im Namen meines Vaters.
Weil ich ja noch keine 18 bin und mich daher da gar nicht hätte anmelden dürfen.
Jetzt wollen sie mir anhängen ich hätte net es richtige Geburtsdatum angegeben... heir lest selbst, was von deinen auf meine Mail zurück kam:



Sehr geehrter Herr .....,

Ihre Tochter hätte innerhalb von 14 Tagen fristgerecht widerrufen können. 

Bei der Anmeldung muss das korrekte Geburtsdatum angegeben werden. Nach Ihren Angaben handelt es sich bei dem von Ihrer Tochter eingegebenem Geburtsdatum nicht um den Tag, an dem diese tatsächlich geboren wurde. Da nur Erwachsene den Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können, hat Ihre Tochter ganz bewusst ein falsches Geburtsdatum angegeben, um unsere Leistung zu nutzen. Dies gilt rechtlich als Betrug. 

Bei entstandenem Schaden, müssen Sie in jedem Falle dafür aufkommen!

Infolgedessen bitten wir Sie noch einmal den Betrag im angegebenen Zeitraum zu begleichen, da wir den Fall ansonsten dem Inkasso übergeben werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Supportteam


----------



## sandromo (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo zusammen, ich bin ebenfalls ein Opfer dieser Wüstencowboys geworden. Jedoch habe ich der Zahlungsaufforderung (erste Rechnung) weder Folge geleistet noch widersprochen. Diesen Fall konnte ich aber im Forum nicht finden, da wohl immer von einem Widerspruch zur Rechnung ausgegangen wird. Nun ist eine Zahlungserinnerung mit Hinweis auf Mahnverfahren in meinem Spam-Postfach gelandet. Wie soll ich nun weiter verfahren? Einfach aussitzen?


----------



## Daniel (4 Januar 2008)

*Nachbarschaft 24*

Naben

Habe schon viel hier im forum über Nachbarschaft 24 usw. gelessen nur nicht konnte mir auf meinen blöden fehler helfen deshalb such ich bei euch um rat.

Habe mich bei nachbarschaft 24 angemeldet da ja angeblich wie bei jeden jemand nach mir gesucht hat hab die 14 tägige probezeit verlaufen lassen aber mein account vergessen zu löschen promt hat ich ne rechnung hab sie auch bezahlt was ich wohl nicht hätte machenw sollen wenn ich nich so blöd 
:wall: gewessen wäre und das forum ma vorher gefunden hätt. 

NU ABER ZU MEIN PROBLEM ich habe jetzt ne Zahlungserinnerung bekommen inkls. 5 euro mahn gebühr wie sollt ich mich jetzt am besten verhalten?? kontoauszug mit der überweisung hab ich noch nur der überweißungs beleg is mir abhanden gekommen.

mfg und danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## Daniel (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschaft 24*

Muß mich koregieren überweißungs zettel is doch noch da


----------



## Wembley (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Der Grundsatzthread dürfte dir bekannt sein:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
Da steht einmal alles wichtige drinnen.

Das Geschäftsmodell genau beschrieben ist hier:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/
Und dort findest du noch alles weitere Wissenswerte.

Du hast bezahlt und noch den Beleg? Dann wird dir eh klar sein, dass du dir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen musst.  Nun, nach einiger Zeit wollen die möglicherweise Geld für die nächsten sechs Monate. Für diesen Fall empfehle ich dir diesen Link, der sich mit der Frage "Einmal bezahlen, immer bezahlen" beschäftigt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964

Jedenfalls Angst brauchst du keine zu haben.


----------



## Daniel (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Schon mal danke für deine schnelle hilfe der Grundsatzthread is mir schon bekannt nur die anderen beiden noch nicht die habe ich eben auch nur so überflogen kommen morgen bezw. heute mittag dran wenn ich ma bischen geschlaffen habe. Und komme zu allem was ich hier gelessen ahbe immer zum schluss ich sollte es wiederufen aber wo is ja nirgends ne e-mail angegeben oder es einfach zu ignorien.

Was mich ja nur stutzig macht das ich ja halt die 54euro bezahlt habe und jetzt nochmal die rechnung mit einer mahngebühr von 5 euro das verunsichert mich jetzt ein wenig. Und ich hab auch noch nicht so viel erfahrung mit wiederufen usw gemacht.

mfg


----------



## Wembley (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Daniel schrieb:


> Was mich ja nur stutzig macht das ich ja halt die 54euro bezahlt habe und jetzt nochmal die rechnung mit einer mahngebühr von 5 euro das verunsichert mich jetzt ein wenig. Und ich hab auch noch nicht so viel erfahrung mit wiederufen usw gemacht.


Ach, das kommt schon mal vor, bei der Art von Geschäftsleuten. Ist aber wirklich nichts, was dich beunruhigen sollte. Schlaf dich mal aus, dann wird es dir schon besser gehen. Und erst recht, wenn du die anderen Links gelesen hast. Weiters empfehle ich dir diesen Thread zu lesen, der mittlerweile schon 165 Seiten hat und lies die anderen Userberichte.


----------



## DarkCrimson (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Morgen Leute, 
also ich habe heute morgen diese nette Mail bei mir im Mailfach
gefunden.

Zitat:_[Hinreichend bekanntes Massenschreiben entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Citticatt (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

joaah diese mail haben wohl schon viele bekommen  denk dir einfach *LMAA* und geh in ruhe nen kaffee trinken  denn das habe ich auch gemacht *lach*


----------



## Franziska (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Bei neuen Mails wäre nur interessant, wenn sich die Bankverbindung ändert.

Die Bank weiß Bescheid, antwortet aber nicht.
Handelt sie?


----------



## _andrea_ (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread Mahnungsmüll nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar*

Hi!
also, mir gings genauso, wie den leuten über mir, hab auch eine mahnung per mail bekommen...
was mich allerdings mal interessieren würde, sind eure erfahrungen wie sich die leute von nachbarschaft24 danach, also wenn ich die mahnungen ignoriere, verhalten??
drohen die dann in jedem fall mit anwalt und sonstwas oder kann es sein, dass die mich auch gleich wieder in ruhe lassen....was sind da so eure erfahrungen?
...und mit widerspruch einlegen, wie sollte man denn das machen?....wenn ich ihn an die emailadresse von der die mahnung kam schicke, kommt er ja nicht an....also, dann keinen widerspruch, oder?
danke für eure antworten!


----------



## _andrea_ (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

achja...nochwas...was mach ich denn jetzt mit meinem "account" dort??? löschen..???da kommt ja, dass das erst in 2 jahren möglich ist...und wenn ich den dann da lösche ist das ja im prinzip schon fast ne bestätigung, dass ich den davor auch wirklich bewusst eingerichtet habe, oder?


----------



## Bruce (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



_andrea_ schrieb:


> achja...nochwas...was mach ich denn jetzt mit meinem "account" dort??? löschen..???da kommt ja, dass das erst in 2 jahren möglich ist...und wenn ich den dann da lösche ist das ja im prinzip schon fast ne bestätigung, dass ich den davor auch wirklich bewusst eingerichtet habe, oder?


Hallo Andrea...
also oich würde garnichts mehr auf deren Seite machen. Habe Anfang Dezember auch schon mal alles ausgedruckt und bin zur Polizei bei uns gegangen. Dort ist das Thema auch schon bekannt. Sie wollten jedoch meinen PC prüfen um zu testen, ob ich mich wirklich dort angemeldet habe. Habe gestern auch erst wieder die letzte Mail bezgl. Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren an die Kripo weitergeleitet mit dem Hinweis ggfs. mal über die Schweizer Polizei dort die Tochterfirma "abzuschießen". Mal schauen was daraus wird.
Ich hatte auch erst Angst, daraufhin einen negativen Schufaeintrag zu bekommen und dadurch Kündigung meiner Kredite. Bin aber der Meinung, das dieser Eintrag erst nach einer gerichtlichen Entscheidung erfolgen kann. Würde hier aber auch gern mal das Wissen von einem Experten haben.
Aber sonst, NUR DIE RUHE BEHALTEN und [.........] 
Gruss Dirk

_Aufruf aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Körst (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich hab den Leuten von Nachbarschaft 24 mal ne tolle Antwort bezüglich deren Mail geschickt: ( es ging ja darum, dass ich mich angeblich mit falschem Geburtsdatum angemeldet haben soll.)

Das ist überhaupt nicht war!

Meine Tochter hat auch ein Screensave gemacht, in dem genau zu sehen ist, dass sie das richtige Geburtsdatum eingegeben hat!
Dieses befindet sich im Anhang.

Ich werde auf gar keinen Fall das Geld überweisen.

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, auch nachdem ich im Internet geforscht habe, dass sie *[...]* sind!
Dies habe ich von verschiedenen Leuten bestätigt bekommen!

Der ganze Aufbau ihrer Seite ist irreführend!
Außerdem gibt es zwei verschiedene Aufbauweisen ihrer Seite!
In der einen in der man über die E-mail rangekommen ist, stand gar nichts von den Kosten!
Wenn man die Seite dann direkt aufruft sind die Kosten klar erkennbar.
*[...]*

Ich habe bereits einen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Der wird sich weiter darum kümmern.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen.....


----------



## Körst (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die Anwort auf meine Mail bekam ich übrigens über diese Adresse:
deine-nachbarn24.net [[email protected]]

Also schon wieder eine neue E-mail Adresse.
Die Leute da spinnen doch völlig


----------



## Bruce (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Körst schrieb:


> Ich hab den Leuten von Nachbarschaft 24 mal ne tolle Antwort bezüglich deren Mail geschickt: ( es ging ja darum, dass ich mich angeblich mit falschem Geburtsdatum angemeldet haben soll.)
> 
> Das ist überhaupt nicht war!
> 
> ...


Hallo "Körst"...

wenn Du diese Seiten noch auf Deinem PC hast, würde mich das interessieren. Wenn Du irgendwelche Beweise hast bzw. die damalige Werbemail, dann schicke sie mir bitte an meine Email...*[...]*
Danke


----------



## Sandra A. (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

War auch zu neugierig und zu blöd :wall:

Ich konnte meinen Account irgendwie nicht löschen und habe dann ne Kündigung geschickt und sogar Antwort bekommen. Weiss jetzt nicht ob das schlecht ist. Die meisten haben geschrieben, Sie hätten keine Antwort erhalten.

Auf jedem Fall hab ich heute die 2. Mahnung erhalten, eben mit der Drohung von weiteren Kosten. 

Ich will mich nur vergewissern, dass da wirklich keine weiteren Kosten auf mich zu kommen können. Bin ziemlich unsicher :-?

PS
Bin soo froh diese Seite gefunden zu haben....


----------



## Körst (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Bruce habe gerade die Mail an dich weitergeleitet!


----------



## Körst (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Joa zu mir ham se auch gesagt, dass ich trotz der Kündigung alles bezahlen soll..
so seh ich aber net aus natürlich bezahl ich keinen cent^^
bin echt gespannt wann bei mir die Mahnungen ins Haus flattern
hehe^^
:sun::sun:


----------



## Wembley (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



_andrea_ schrieb:


> was mich allerdings mal interessieren würde, sind eure erfahrungen wie sich die leute von nachbarschaft24 danach, also wenn ich die mahnungen ignoriere, verhalten??


Ich bin zwar kein Betroffener. Aber ich lese diesen Thread schon von zu Beginn an. Außer solchen Mails wie ihr sie bekommt, passierte da bisher nichts. Ist aber bei dieser Art von Anbietern ja nicht neu.
Daher dringende Empfehlung. Diese beiden Links lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511 - Erklärt eigentlich alles

http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/ - erklärt auch alles, nur noch genauer

Für diejenigen, die schon einmal bezahlt haben und fürchten in ein paar Monaten wieder zur Kassa gebeten zu werden, ist dieser Link interessant:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


_andrea_ schrieb:


> achja...nochwas...was mach ich denn jetzt mit meinem "account" dort??? löschen..???da kommt ja, dass das erst in 2 jahren möglich ist


Prinzipiell gilt (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel): Wenn man die Leistungen dort nicht nutzen möchte, sollte man sich auch nicht in den diversen Mitgliederbereichen aufhalten.



Bruce schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch erst Angst, daraufhin einen negativen Schufaeintrag zu bekommen und dadurch Kündigung meiner Kredite. Bin aber der Meinung, das dieser Eintrag erst nach einer gerichtlichen Entscheidung erfolgen kann.


Abgesehen davon, dass wohl nicht davon auszugehen ist, dass die Schufa-Mitglied sind, können in der Tat keine strittigen Rechnungen zu einem Eintrag führen. Aber hier hier gilt: Die vorhin von mir geposteten Links lesen. Da steht auch was zu diesem Thema drinnen.


Sandra A. schrieb:


> Ich will mich nur vergewissern, dass da wirklich keine weiteren Kosten auf mich zu kommen können. Bin ziemlich unsicher :-?


Auch hier gilt: Die obigen Links lesen. Das wird dich sehr beruhigen.


----------



## Jazzie (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Nun, auch ich war so blöd auf "nachbarschaft24" rein zu fallen. Ich muss gestehen ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle 167 Seiten durchgelesen, also bitte nicht übel nehmen, wenn ich was doppelt frage.

Heute habe ich eine Mahnung von "nbs24.net" bekommen, das ich 54 Euro plus 5 Euro Mahngebühr überweisen soll. Ich habe mich irgendwann im November angemeldet, habe keinen Hinweis über die Kosten gesehen, war aber vielleicht auch nur blind und zuvor nie eine Rechnung bekommen. Demnach habe ich auch von dem Widerrufsrecht kein Gebrauch gemacht und sogar schon 2 Mails über diese Seite verschickt.
Dermaßen blöd und naiv, ich weiß... :wall:

Wahrscheinlich bin ich nun ganz im Arsch, weil ich deren Dienste auch noch genutzt habe, oder??? Ist es wohl besser die Mahnung zu irgnorieren und gar nicht mehr auf die Seite zu gehen, oder soll ich lieber versuchen mein Profil dort zu löschen? Außer die Hausnummer habe ich auch alle meine Angaben richtig angegeben.
Kann mir jetzt wirklich was passieren?

Würd mich freuen wenn einer antwortet.


----------



## Sahnehaeubchen8 (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ein frohes Neues Jahr zusammen.................

also ich bin am 22. November auf die [.......] rein gefallen. Habe noch am gleichen Tag meinen Widerruf geschickt und ein paar Tage später eine Mail erhalten, das sie per Mail überlastet sind und derzeit nichts bearbeiten können, ich soll den Postweg benutzen. Habe ich aber nicht, ist ja nicht mein Problem, wenn die [.........] das nicht mehr gebacken bekommen. Somit hatte ich aber eine Bestätigung, das die Mail angekommen ist....Ätsch!!!
Danach habe ich noch mal so einen nette Einladung bekommen, irgendwer hat mich eingeladen....:wall:.............aber einen Rechnung oder gar Mahnung habe ich bis heute nicht bekommen. 
Na ja, kann ja noch kommen. Aber ich sehe dem, dank Euch, gelassen  entgegen! :-p.

LG Sabine

_Zwei Wörter aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## OdiwaN (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ich hab mir jetz die ersten 30 seiten durchgelesen und es reicht ja auch, da sichja alles wiederholt. hab auch mal mein angeblichen vertrag widerrufen unter [email protected] da die mahnung auf eine ip ausgestellt is die ich nicht kenne bzw. zu arcor gehört, ich aber seit mehreren jahren 1und1 kunde bin. naja sicher ist sicher und es kam auch gleich eine antwort zurück.


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> leider kann Ihre Anfrage auf diesem Wege nicht bearbeitet werden. Nutzen Sie bitte unser Kontaktformular im internen Bereich. Diese finden Sie unter dem Punkt "zur Hilfe" im eingeloggten Bereich.
> 
> ...



die müsste aba jetz neu sein oder hätte ich doch die anderen 130 seiten noch lesen müssen. naja ich warte mal ab was noch passiert, jedenfalls werd ich nicht nochmal auf deren seite gehen.


----------



## Körst (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hab mal ne kurze Frage ....wie kann ich meine IP sehen?


----------



## Devilfrank (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

http://www.ipnummer.de/


----------



## Körst (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

und woher weiß ich ob diese IP die Nachbarschaft 24 angegeben hat richtig ist...?
Meine IP is im mom 213.188.108.219

laut deren Rechnung war sie zu deren Zeitpunkt 213.157.5.254

Kann das stimmen?


----------



## Devilfrank (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Beide IP´s sind aus demselben Netz (HEAG MediaNet GmbH).


----------



## Jazzie (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Oh shit, meine IP-Nummer ist auch noch genau die Gleiche wie bei der Mahnung angegeben....


----------



## SEP (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja, und?

:-p


----------



## Jazzie (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@SEP
Ich hatte aud S.168 schon geschrieben. das ich die Dienste von der Seite sogar schon genutzt hab ohne Widerruf und nun eine Mahnung bekommen hab. Bin ich dann mit der ID nicht noch mehr angreifbar?
Hab schon bei anderen Themen nachgelesen das die ID erst zählt wenns vors Gericht geht, aber irgendwie stecke ich wegen "nachbarschaft24" in der Patsche...


----------



## OdiwaN (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ip adressen kann man faken, das ist überhaupt kein problem. die ip adresse ist hier aba uninteressant denn was wollen die damit rausbekommen? um zu beweisen das DU dich mit der IP um die UHRZEIT angemeldet hast, brauchen die einen beschluss vom gericht um beim provider nach deinen daten zufragen. es gibt auch andere wege aba die sind unzulässig .


----------



## Jazzie (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Sorry, S.167 meinte ich natürlich


----------



## Körst (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt!
Darf ich mal fragen wo ihr eig alle so wohnt/ herkommt....?
wäre auch mal interessant zu wissen, ob se sich nur Leute aus irgend einem bestimmten Gebiet ausgewählt haben!?

Also ich komm aus Darmstadt


----------



## Hanne1983 (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich komme aus Krems in Österreich (Nord-Östlich)


----------



## Jazzie (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@Körst
Ich wohne im Kreis Coesfeld in NRW


----------



## Hanne1983 (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich bin natürlich auch auf diese Seite reingefallen, hab am Mittwoch meine Mahnung bekommen, dass ich innerhalb von 7 Tagen €54,-  und € 5,- Mahngebühr bezahlen müsste, sonst folgt ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid.
War schon knapp dran zu bezahlen, aber dank diesem Forum habe ich das nicht gemacht


----------



## Körst (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

OK also schätze ich, dass se sich net irgend en bestimmten Gebiet rausgesucht haben....


----------



## Körst (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wie gesagt diese Mail haben hier eig fast alle erhalten!
Wenn ich was neues von denen höre geb ich natürlich bescheid.


----------



## Körst (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

_sattsam bekannte Müllmail gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Creativo (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen!

Ich verfolge als Betroffener schon seit geraumer Zeit dieses Forum und habe
bestimmt 80% der Einträge gelesen (der Rest besteht aus Wiederholungen und /oder blöden Texten)! Aber was zuwenig hervorgehoben wird, ist der miese Trick über personalisierte Links, wie es mir ergangen ist.

Warum sind denn viele geschockt, wenn nach einer scheinbar kostenlosen Registrierung eine Rechnung per eMail kommt?

*edit *

Man erhält eine eMail mit einem personalisierten Link und kommt darüber auf die Webseite. Z.B. "...net/?email=..." (Nur ein Beispiel).
Diese (personalisierte) Ausgabe der Webseite gibt es nur einmal. Ist auch fast identisch mit der Original-Ausgabe, auf die jeder "normale" Besucher kommt. Denn wer aus Neugierde auf diese "besondere" Webseite gekommen ist, wird von einem kostenpflichtigen Service nichts lesen, weder auf der Startseite noch bei den AGBs.

Kommt man ein zweites Mal auf diese Webseite, selbst wenn man den alten Link aus dem eMail benutzt, wird man auf die reguläre Webseite weitergeleitet.
Dort steht selbstverständlich der Hinweis mit den 9.- Euro/Monat.


Und so hatte auch ich anfangs zunächst gedacht: Wie bitte, war ich blind???

Erst, nachdem ich bei google recherchiert hatte, wurde mir einiges klar.

Heute kam die "Zahlungserinnerung". Was für geldgierige [ edit] ...

Gruss


Creativo


----------



## Körst (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

[noparse]Stimmt genau!

Meine Mail sah so aus:

Du wurdest von der in der Betreffzeile erwähnten Person in das Nachbarschafts-Netzwerk eingeladen!
Melde dich jetzt in wenigen Minuten an und schau dich in der Nachbarschaft genauer um!
Wir haben bereits 36 weitere Nachbarn in deiner nähreren Umgebung gefunden!
http://www.onlyfriends.de/nachbar/
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Wenn du keine Newsletter mehr von Onlyfriends.de erhalten willst klicke bitte auf folgenden Link:
http://onlyfriends.de/?site=newsletterabmelden&uname=xxxt&uid=xxxx

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::[/noparse]


----------



## Körst (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Top 10
Platz: 	Name: 	Küsschen: 	Userseite:
1	Jessy	4210	Userseite aufrufen
2	MiniS	3956	Userseite aufrufen
3	Heidi	3463	Userseite aufrufen
4	BacardiAngel86	1992	Userseite aufrufen
5	kawabaer	1879	Userseite aufrufen
6	Christian	1869	Userseite aufrufen
7	manu	1541	Userseite aufrufen
8	Sonja	1450	Userseite aufrufen
9	melanie	1445	Userseite aufrufen
10	bieneli68	1444	Userseite aufrufen

Onlyfriends.de Gewinnaktion! Wer bis zum 31.07.2006 die meisten Küsschen Sammelt kann folgende Sachen Gewinnen:

1. Platz: Xbox 360 incl. Spiel Quake 4 und 2 Wireless Controller im Wert von 450 Euro

2-5. Platz: Motorola V3 RAZER im Wert von 250 Euro


6-10. Platz: IPod Schuffle mit 1 GB Speichert im Wert von 175 Euro




Mit einer Küsschenjagt wird man zur Anmeldung verführt!


----------



## Körst (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ok ich finde wir sollten uns mal dafür eine Testperson suchen, die dann von der Seite einen Screensave macht!


----------



## Wembley (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@Körst
Die Methoden, wie die ihre Kunden ködern, sind bekannt. Für dich mag das aufregend sein, für viele andere User nicht mehr. Diese Methoden ändern aber nichts daran, dass der Kunde sich in einer sehr guten Position befindet, wenn er nicht oder unzureichend über die Zahlungspflicht aufgeklärt wurde.

Nachzulesen hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Dieser Link erklärt alles. Zum Geschäftsmodell, zur rechtlichen Lage, zu dem was kommt (oder kommen kann .......).
In diesem Link stecken *zwei Jahre Erfahrung* mit Anbietern dieser Art.

Jedenfalls schläft man nach dieser Lektüre ruhiger. :-D


----------



## Daniel (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also ich hatte die shier ja schon ma rein geschrieben ich war ja nu leider zu blöd und habe bei der ersten rechnung gezahlt und habe jetzt ne mahnug bekommen das ich nicht bezahlt habe soll. Was ja nu so nicht stimme aber was mich auch sehr wundert bei der ersten rechnung und bei denn bank daten auf nbs24.net is noch die selbe rechnung bei der mahnung 5 euro plus denn 54 euro is nen anderer name und ein anderes konto angegeben.

Ich werde zumiundest erst ma ne e-mail von denn hier auf der seite suchen denn ma ne mail schreib und keine weitere rechnung zahlen und die füße still halten ma gucken was kommt da mir ja auch mit gerichtlicher mahnung gedroht worden is wie bei euch allen.

mfg


----------



## dvill (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das ist eine häufige Erfahrung mit Kostenfallenstellern hinter ausländischen Postfächern, dass selbst eine Zahlung nicht vor weiterer Belästigung mit Drohschreiben schützt.

Die beste Empfehlung kommt vom Amtsgericht Lübeck (siehe Signatur).


----------



## Daniel (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ dvill wie schon gesagt ich werde auch erst ma nichts machen gucken was kommt und hier im forum aktiv bleiben und mich höchsten über die neusten nachrichten austauschen


----------



## skimaus87 (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo..

nachdem ich lange lange Zeit nichts von meinem "Freunden" aus der Nachbarschaft24 gehört habe (hatte leider gottes denen eine mail geschickt, dass ich bezahlen werde; das war allerdings bevor ich das hier alles gelesen hatte; hatte mich danach auch nicht mehr bei ihnen gemeldet)
bekam ich gerade solch tolle email:


> Zitat:_[Hinreichend bekanntes Massenschreiben entfernt. (ww)_



Wie soll man nun darauf reagieren?!
Soll man denen etwas zurückschreiben? Ich hatte ja zuerst einen Widerruf gegen die Rechnung abgeschickt; den sie nicht anerkennen wollten..also habe ich mich weichkochen lassen, sodass ich danach geschrieben habe, dass ich zahlen werde.. seitdem habe ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet.. 
Soll man denen nun antworten,dass ihc nicht zahle?


----------



## Exflame (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi Leute,

ich gehöre jetzt wohl auch zum Club! Heute hab ich folgende Mail erhalten:


> *Zitat:[Hinreichend bekanntes Massenschreiben entfernt. MOD/BR]*


Ich hab denen eine Mail geschickt, das ich mich dort NICHT angemeldet habe und das sie den Account löschen sollen!

Soll ich nun auch abwarten? Das komisch ist, das bei mir nicht "nachbarschaft24" drin steht, sondern  "NBS24!" Aber laut Adresse wird es das selbe sein!

Gruß und Danke
Exflame


----------



## Lawida (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,
ich habe mich damals (am 11.11.2007) auch bei nachbarschaft24.net angemeldet. Habe den Service allerdings nie benutzt und auch garnicht mehr daran gedacht das ich dort angemeldet bin. Als ich mich dort registriert hatte, stand nichts auf der Startseite das es kostenpflichtig ist (auch nicht im eingeloggten Bereich!). Habe irgendwann dann eine Rechnung bekommen und diese ignoriert. Hatte mich damals dann auf nachbarschaft24.net eingeloggt und konnte dort meinen Account löschen. Dies habe ich getan. Heute ( 04.01.2008 ) bekam ich nochmals eine Rechnung in Höhe von 54€ + 5€ Mahngebühren. Ich habe versucht mich auf der Homepage einzuloggen, aber mir wird dann gesagt, das meine e-mail adresse nicht bekannt sei bei nachbarschaft24.net. Wie soll ich denn bitte den Dienst noch genutzt haben, wenn ich mich dort garnicht einloggen kann? Hauptsache die schicken mir noch ne e-mail mit einer dicken Rechnung. Keine Ahnung was ich machen soll. Habe schon mehrmals ne email mit  einem Widerruf gesendet. Kam nie ein Feedback. Außer heute eine Mail das meine Anfrage nicht bearbeitet werden kann. Aber für mich ist es echt sehr merkwürdig, das ich mich nicht mehr einloggen kann(ist ja klar, hab den Account mal gelöscht!),aber die trotzdem  Geld haben wollen.  Habe mir auch mehrere Seiten schon durchgelesen was andere "Opfer" getan haben. Die meisten zahlen einfach nicht. Bin echt kurz davor den Betrag zu bezahlen, da ich nicht weiter weiß. So ein Mist... :-? Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



skimaus87 schrieb:


> Soll man denen nun antworten,dass ihc nicht zahle?


Was hat sich geändert?  


Exflame schrieb:


> Das komisch ist, das bei mir nicht "nachbarschaft24" drin steht, sondern  "NBS24!"


Name ist Schall und Rauch


Lawida schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen?


an alle drei: lesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Daniel (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ Lawida [edit]  bringt nichts sag ich dir aus eigener erfahrung aber haste ja bestimmt schon gelessen auf seit 169 beitrag #1688


----------



## Lawida (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Daniel schrieb:


> @ Lawida [ edit] bringt nichts sag ich dir aus eigener erfahrung aber haste ja bestimmt schon gelessen auf seit 169 beitrag #1688




ja , danke   aber ich hab halt trotzdem ein komisches Gefühl bei der ganzen Sache. Ich weiß nur eins, ich falle nie wieder auf so einen Mist rein!


----------



## Daniel (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja klar ich auch aber da ist nun mal halt meine entscheidung was du nu machst is dein ding


----------



## WillKeinNachbarn (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo zusammen!
Auch ich bin Mitte Oktober 2007 auf den tollen "Nachbarn" drauf reingefallen.... :wall:
Dann kam Ende DEZ 07 auch die Mail mit der bekannten Zahlungserinnerung und der Drohung auf gerichtliches Mahnverfahren... Blablabla... 

Hab mir anfangs auch in die Hosen gemacht, zahl es aber auch nicht!!!
HEUTE läuft die Frist ab, mal schauen, WAS passieren wird..  :roll:

Jetzt gerade bekam ich schon wieder ne Mail von dem Saftladen: Kündigungsbestätigung ( nach 3 Monaten) mal...


> Sehr geehrte Frau ....,
> 
> wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden diese natürlich berücksichtigen. Bedenken Sie aber, dass Ihnen interessante Kontakte entgehen.
> *
> ...



Die sind soooo bescheuert!!!
Egal ob Nachbarschaft24. / deine-Nachbarn24 oder nbs24, 
legt die Füsse hoch und lasst euch gern haben, geniesst das Wochenende!!!

Ich tu es auch!!!

LG,
WILLKEINNACHBARN


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> [email protected]


Domain ganz frisch speziell nur für Mailmüll, keine Seite hinterlegt.
*created-date: 2008-01-02* 
 Registriert auf denselben Kamels-Briefkasten in Dubai


----------



## Sandra A. (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Danke für die Antwort. Habe die Links gelesen und hab aber trotzdem noch ne Frage: 
Es wird irgendwie immer von einem Hinweis geredet, dass die Seite kostenlos/gratis als Lockmittel aufführt, das hat aber NBS24 nicht?! Das heisst da wurde ich doch nicht irregeöführt oder???

Und wie das mit diesen gerichtlichen Mahnungen in der Schweiz ist weiss ich auch nicht.

Gibts irgendjemand von euch der auch in der Schweiz wohnt?

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Abend!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Sandra A. schrieb:


> das hat aber NBS24 nicht?! Das heisst da wurde ich doch nicht irregeöführt oder???


nbs24.net  existiert nicht als Seite, sondern nur als Mahnmüllmailadresse seit dem 2. Januar 2008 

Was schweizer Recht betrifft muß ich passen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es so verschieden ist.


----------



## Kira1307 (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

So wie alle bin ich auf diese Seite reingefallen. 
Aber wie ich das so sehe, habe ich bis jetzt glück gehabt. Habe am 9.11.07 eine Rechnung bekommen. Habe gleich Widerspruch eingelegt (habe an mehrere email Adressen geschrieben). Bekam dann eine bwz. mehrere Antworten, dass die 14 tage schön vorbei wären und ich sollte doch bitte schriftlich kündigen. Na ja, das habe ich dann auch getan. 
Heute bekam ich dann halt die Mail das ich zum 22.10.09 raus wäre. 
Bis jetzt noch keine Mahnung nichts. Also abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## e-sea (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Körst schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt!
> Darf ich mal fragen wo ihr eig alle so wohnt/ herkommt....?
> wäre auch mal interessant zu wissen, ob se sich nur Leute aus irgend einem bestimmten Gebiet ausgewählt haben!?
> 
> Also ich komm aus Darmstadt



eine ganz neue wendung in dem thread: mach eine dubiose nachbarschaftsseite auf, verschick rechnungen und mahnungen, und in einem forum, in dem die geschädigten hilfe suchen, lernen sie dann leute aus ihrer gegend kennen:respekt:. 

lg martin


----------



## Kira1307 (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ach so. Kündigung war schon längst schriftlich an nachbarschaft raus, da schickten die mir die gleiche mail die ich schon 2 mal vorher bekommen habe, dass ich es doch bitte schriftlich machen sollte. Schrieb denen zurück, was das sollte, Kündigung müßte schon längst bei denen sein. Bekam dann auch gleich wieder eine mail zurück, dass es ihnen leid täte


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Kira1307 schrieb:


> Bekam dann auch gleich wieder eine mail zurück, dass es ihnen leid täte


ach  wie süüüß :scherzkeks:


----------



## Bigfoot (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - was soll ich tun?*

Hallo miteinander, 
habe jetzt die erste Mahnung bekommen. 
Was könnte man tun? 
Vielleicht mal einen netten Brief an die neue kontoführende Bank schreiben?
Die bekommt man anhand der BLZ 'raus. 
Gruß, Peter


----------



## dvill (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Erfahrungsgemäß sind die kontoführenden Banken gegenüber Informationen sehr aufgeschlossen.


----------



## charlie1234 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi Freunde und vielleicht auch Leidtragende 
Ich schliesse mich da auch nur an, dass man gar nichts machen muss. Höchtens einmal widersprechen und das wars.
Meinen Widerspruch habe ich so vormuliert:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------




> Hi,
> 
> could you tell me what you want?
> Seems like that you want some money?
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Daraufhin kam die Standardantwort, die auch hier drin mehrfach erwähnt wurde: "..leider kann Ihre Anfrage auf diesem Wege nicht bearbeitet werden. Nutzen Sie bitte unser Kontaktformular im internen Bereich. Diese finden Sie unter dem Punkt "zur Hilfe" im eingeloggten Bereich......"

Wen es noch interessiert, hier die Original Email von den dubiosen [ edit] . Man beachte, dass der Link in der Email schon wieder ungültig ist:
------------------------------------------------------------------------


> Von: Exklusive Einladung [[email protected]]
> An: Lasse ich mal weg
> Betreff: Einladung von Anna deiner Nachbarschaft!
> 
> ...


Geniesst das WE und lacht Euch über die Typen doch einfach kaputt 

ciaooooo

_URL deaktiviert und Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## pantera44 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Zu allen die reingefallen sind und doch heil rausgekommen sind, ich bin der Reihe beigetreten. Hab eine Mahnung von 5 € und die allgemeine Rechnung von 54 €, also 59 €.

Bin neu hier, hab mir auch schon viel in diesem Thread durchgelesen, aber ich weiss nicht ob jemand schonmal so ein problem hatte: Ich hab eine falsche mail zum login eingeben, und kann mich nun nicht anmelden um mich da rauszuboxen durch 'ne mail. Besteht für mich aber noch die Möglichkeit ein Fax dort hinzuschicken ? (Sollte dieses englisch oder deutsch sein? :unzufrieden: - Frag, weil das Fax nach Dubai geht ....) Und...reicht ein Fax überhaupt ?

(Werd das Fax wohl aus dem nächsten I-net-cafe versenden)

Mfg -Pantera44- jede Hilfe ist willkommen! danke im vorraus!

PS: Mein angegebener Name auf der "Nachbarschafts-seite" ist auch falsch, einfach alles würd ich sagen. Aber die haben meine IP, sollte mir das nun sorgen machen oder nicht ? Weil die damit versuchen zu drohen. Ich weiss, eigentlich soll man ja ruhig sein, aber irgendwie wirkt so ne Drohung ja ein bisschen, andererseits würd man ja hier nichts posten.


----------



## halo87 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo habe auch eine Zahlungerinnerung erhalten, bin leider auch irgenwie drauf reingefallen. :wall:  jetzt drohen die mir mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren, wenn ich nicht in 7 Tagen zahle!!  

 Was soll ich tun?

Was habt ihr gemacht??

Hat irgendjemand schon von denen ein schriflichen Brief vom Gericht erhalten??
oder kann ich mich getrost zurücklehnen??
Gruß


----------



## katzenjens (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

immer wieder der gleiche Tipp.
Zum Lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
Für Lesefaule zum Hören: http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Individuelle Rechtsberatung darf hier nicht gegeben werden. Dieses kann nur ein Anwalt oder eine Verbraucherzentrale.

Aber wer die obigen Links liest, versteht und beherzigt, kann sich zurücklehnen. Kurz und gut, so wenig wie möglich reagieren.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## halo87 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

danke katzenjens.. hab mir eben bei youtube deinen vortrag angeschaut.. klingt sehr beruhigend.. 
danke


----------



## pantera44 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

katzenjens, ich danke dir, ich bin lesefaul, aber ich mag es auch wenn mich jemand so direkt beruhigt durch ein video, stimmen sind wärmer als schriften :-D

Echt genial! Nochmal: Danke!

Mfg -Pantera 44-


----------



## halo87 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ja ... katzenjens machts klass echt klasse..  
 sind Sie jurist oder anwalt ???
gruß

Denen gehört das FASS OHNE BODEN von BIZZ verliehen !!!!

_Postings zusammengefasst. Anmerkung: BIZZ (und somit das Fass ohne Boden) gibt es nicht mehr. MOD/BR_


----------



## pantera44 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich würde sagen, Jens hat einfach Erfahrung damit, vielleicht IT-profi ? Weil Jens ja sagte, er könne hier keinen rechtlichen Beistand geben, denn das machen Anwälte :-D

Mfg -Pantera44-


----------



## halo87 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

soll ich mein account bei denen löschen oder auf den Kündigungsbutton drücken..!! 
oder einfach NICHTS tun?
weil ich dummkopf habe meine echten Daten damals eingegeben!!


----------



## pantera44 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



halo87 schrieb:


> soll ich mein account bei denen löschen oder auf den Kündigungsbutton drücken..!!
> oder einfach NICHTS tun?
> weil ich dummkopf habe meine echten Daten damals eingegeben!!




Macht alles nichts, Jens' videos erklären ja, es ist zu viel aufwand für die [......] um da was zu machen, auch wenn sie deine daten haben, es besteht nur eine chance von 0,0001 prozent dass die WIRKLICH mit dem Gericht anrücken, aber selbst da gewinnst du, die wollen dich halt anstacheln doch einfach mal zu zahlen, die rechnen ja nicht damit, dass du WIRKLICH ans Gericht gehst sondern einfach mal schön den Check ausfüllst ^^


Mfg -Pantera44-

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## halo87 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

gut, dass ich gegoogelt habe und dieses forum gefunden habe... 
dachte anfangs echt ..ich hätte verpennt die agb´s richtig zu lesen..und muss nun 2 jahre  9 euro monatlich zahlen... aber es gibt ja gott sei dank auch solche leidensgenossen, die das selbe problem haben... 
ich werd mein wochenende genießen.. 

die [...........] aus dubai, solllen sich ihr geld woanders her holen..!!

wünsch euch was
gruß

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## katzenjens (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



halo87 schrieb:


> soll ich mein account bei denen löschen oder auf den Kündigungsbutton drücken..!!
> oder einfach NICHTS tun?
> weil ich dummkopf habe meine echten Daten damals eingegeben!!



Auch ein Druck auf den Kündigungsbutton hilft nicht. Die Kündigung würde in dem Fall erst in zwei Jahren sein. Nochmal der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl: Weniger ist oft mehr  . Die Adresse von denen in den Spamfilter eingeben und schon ist Ruhe. Post von denen und deren Inkassohelfern eignet sich prima zum Ofenanzünden. Wer minderjährig ist, sollte allerdings seine Erziehungsberechtigten mit Hinweis auf dieses Forum einweisen, dann hängt auch der Haussegen nicht schief. Das Leben ist zu schön, um sich von "interessanten" Pseudogeschäftsleuten die Laune vermiesen zu lassen.

Und lernen heisst auch: Es gibt nicht nur nette Menschen auf dieser Welt. Auch wenn es unmoralisch ist, sich auf Kosten Unerfahrener, naiver und leichtgläubiger Menschen zu bereichern, ist es doch nicht verboten.
Allerdings ist es auch nicht verboten, seine Leichtgläubigkeit abzulegen und solchen Leuten den (virtuellen) Stinkefinger zu zeigen.

Ich gebe zu, der Thread hier ist extrem lang und unübersichtlich geworden. Aber mindestens einmal auf jeder Seite ist der wichtige Link zu finden, welcher sämtliche Sorgen zum Thema verfliegen lässt.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## halo87 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ok ,,, ich relax dann mal... 
aber aus Interesse würde ich gerne wissen,, ob schon viele Leute gezahlt haben und ob das ganze einmalig war...oder dann wirlich 2 jahre lang 9 € ??

hat sich die verbraucherzentrale schon konkret über nbs24.de geäußert??
gruß


----------



## katzenjens (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

die Verbraucherzentralen haben mehrfach über dieses Geschäftsmodell berichtet. Dabei ist es egal, wie das Projekt im einzelnen heisst. Im Unterschied zu hier geben sie allerdings den Rat, dem angeblich zustandegekommenen Vertrag zu widersprechen. Das ist zwar ok wenn es um seriöse Geschäftsleute geht. Bei den hier anzutreffenden "Firmen" sieht es etwas anders aus. Ein Widerspruch bringt ähnlich wie bei Antwort auf eine Spam-Mail die Welle erst in Bewegung.

Noch ein Tipp am Rande: Bitte seid vorsichtig mit Kraftausdrücken und Aussagen wie "Betrüger" oder ähnliches. Feind liest mit und sucht natürlich immer nach Möglichkeiten, das Forum durch Abmahnungen zu schliessen. Gleiches kann bei unerlaubter Rechtsberatung hier passieren. Deswegen spart den Mods die Arbeit. Ein, zugegebenermassen, dilletantischer Versuch eines Maulkorbs gabs hier: http://www.augsblog.de/2007/11/26/nachbarschaft24-anwaltspost-fuers-augsblog/

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Citticatt (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hehe jens geniooll sach ich nur  toll deine videos und das du dir die mühe gemacht hast 

:respekt::vlol:

gruss sandra


----------



## Strasser4 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo ! Mir is wie anderen der gleich blödsinn passiert ! :wall: Habe gestern eine mail bekommen mit einer Zahlungserinnerung von 54 € und 5€ Mahngebühr obwohl ich sonst noch nichts bekommen habe !! Was soll ich jetzt am besten machen ?


----------



## sascha (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Was soll ich jetzt am besten machen ?



Gute Frage. Wie wäre es mit lesen?


----------



## Bigfoot (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo, 
ich kann durchaus verstehen, daß ein ungutes Gefühl bleibt, wenn man eine solche Mahnung bekommt (Ich habe es selbst erlebt).
Und das scheint offenbar ein wichtiger Teil dieses Geschäftsmodells zu sein.
Ich selbst werde jetzt immer - zusätzlich zu den angegebenen Links  - der jeweiligen Bank eine Kopie der Rechnung schicken. 
Und dann - zurücklehnen und ein Erdinger drauf trinken. 
Gruß Peter


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Bigfoot schrieb:


> Ich selbst werde jetzt immer - zusätzlich zu den angegebenen Links  - der jeweiligen Bank eine Kopie der Rechnung schicken.


Hmmmm ...
Könnte schlechtestenfalls als Kreditgefährdung gelten. Vorliegend wünschenswert, aber dennoch strafbar.
Und der Regenwald freut sich, wenn noch mehr Papier herum geschickt wird. :roll:


----------



## Starkiller (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Guten Morgen,

Habe gerade in meinen Posteingang geschaut und was seh ich da?
Bereits die 2. Mahnung für einen fiktiven Namen und eine fiktive Adresse.
Können die mir was?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## SEP (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Starkiller schrieb:


> Können die mir was?


Klar - z.B. 3. Mahnung schicken.

Ohoh, ich befürchte, das passiert sogar! Schlimm schlimm.


----------



## didly (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo leute! Ich bin in der ganzen Sache tief drin! Bin aber schon einen Schritt weiter! Mir wird jetzt schon bei erster Mahnung mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren gedroht.

Ich wollte nur wissen, ob ich jetzt mal so langsam zum Anwalt muss oder ob diese Mail einfach auch als Luft betrachtet werden kann? Ich habe bereits damals widerruf per Mail eingeleitet! Heute bekam ich eine Mahnmail mit staune einer neuen Mailadresse ( *[email protected]*) , welche auch ohne probleme ging. Dahin habe ich ebenfalls nochmal widerruf gemailt! Kam aber nichts zurück, klar Wochenende! Naja, hier mal die Mail!

Zitat:_Hinreichend bekanntes Massenschreiben entfernt. _


----------



## halo87 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

die personen aus dubai können euch gar nichts machen..
ein freund von mir hatte das selbe problem.. er hat einfach nicht auf die rechnung reagiert... den mail-absender in den junk-mail -ordner geschoben und noch 2 mal Zahlungserinnerungen erhalten.. das wars...
seit 2 Monaten ist RUhe..  da wird auch kein Mahnbescheid kommen .. das ist denen viel zu aufwendig...
denn es gibt leute, die aus angst und schlechtem gewissen einfach zahlen...
und die herren aus dubai reicht dieses geld aus , um gut zu leben...

Gruß:-D


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



didly schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur wissen, ob ich jetzt mal so langsam zum Anwalt muss oder ob diese Mail einfach auch als Luft betrachtet werden kann?


Lesen bildet und  verschafft Sicherheit
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

wer zu faul zum Lesen ist kann es sich hier ansehen


katzenjens schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Nachtschicht sinnvoll genutzt *hüstel* um für die Lesefaulen Kurzinfos zu geben. Alles weitere befindet sich hier im Forum und auf www.augsblog.de .
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090
> Hatte leider keine Schlumpfmütze parat und auch das Helium war mir ausgegangen :sun:
> ...


----------



## didly (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

nene, bezahlen werde ich garnichts! Die machen mich damit nur immer wütender! Aber danke! Ich melde mich wieder, sollte noch was kommen!


----------



## jupp11 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



didly schrieb:


> sollte noch was kommen!


vermutlich in dieser Art...

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## halo87 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> vermutlich in dieser Art...
> 
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


da haste recht jupp11   .. so in der art wirds aussehen!!


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



didly schrieb:


> Hallo leute! Ich bin in der ganzen Sache tief drin! Bin aber schon einen Schritt weiter! Mir wird jetzt schon bei erster Mahnung mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren gedroht.


Mensch, Leute! Wann kapiert ihr das endlich! Die drohen *ALLEN* mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren. Und erreichen damit Unsicherheit und in vielen (*zu vielen!*) Fällen Zahlungsbereitschaft.
Dieses "Unternehmen" hat bislang in keinem einzigen (bekannten) Fall ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet. Man sollte natürlich von mitteilsamen Brief- (bzw. Mail-)freundschaften gänzlich absehen.
Und vor allem würde ich, wäre ich betroffen, eines keinesfalls tun: Einer großzügig angebotenen Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung zustimmen!

Ansonsten wieder mal der Tipp: Lesen, lesen, lesen (oder sich das Video von Katzenjens ansehen).

Alles wird gut.


----------



## nemesis (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte nur mal mitteilen, dass auch eine bekannte Computerzeitschrift, die CT (www.heise.de), in seiner am Montag erscheinenden Ausgabe 02/08 auf den Seiten 64 bis 66 einen ausführlichen Bericht über das "Geschäftsgebahren" der Wüstensöhne im Programm hat. Interessant ist, Zitat aus der CT (zusammengefasst), "dass die "Firma" Netsolution FZE" offenbar über einen Domain Reseller Zugang verfügt und somit problemlos diese dauernd wechselnden Domains mit dubiosen Registrierungsdaten aktivieren kann".

Weiter kommt die CT auf S. 66 am Ende richtigerweise zu dem Ergebnis, dass zwar anmelden kostenlos ist, jedoch ein Monatsbeitrag über Monate hinweg fällig wird, juristisch nicht haltbar ist und unter diesen Umständen niemand zahlen muss.   

In diesem Sinne ....

Nemesis


----------



## webwatcher (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Danke für den Hinweis  :thumb:

werden   wir uns  das mal zu Gemüte führen


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Dieses "Unternehmen" hat bislang in keinem einzigen (bekannten) Fall ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet.


Bezweifle, dass jemals ein Wüstensohn auf seinem Kamel angeritten kommt ( eher aus seinem  Frankfurter Versteck kommt...) um für 23€/pro Mahnbescheid  bei einem deutschen Amtsgericht unter Vorlage der Personalien MBs zu beantragen. Die allgemeine Aufmerksamkeit der Presse  wäre ihm gewiß...


----------



## Goldie.23 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo ab alle! Mein Freund hat gestern auch eine Mahnung über 59€ von Nachbarschaft 24 bekommen. Er hat das im November mal angeklickt musste seine E-Mail Adresse angeben hat aber keine AGB´s akzeptieren müssen. Es ist ja vielen wie ich gelesen hab so geganen, sollen wir einfach mal nichts machen?


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Goldie.23 schrieb:


> , sollen wir einfach mal nichts machen?


lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511 

dann solltest du selber entscheiden können, was zu tun (oder nicht zu) ist.

PS: oder wie im TV gucken
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## Wembley (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> lesen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> 
> dann solltest du selber entscheiden können, was zu tun (oder nicht zu) ist.
> ...


Zu den oben stehenden Links von Captain Picard folgende Ergänzung:

Sollte sich jemand bei *meinnachbar.net *(die waren ja wirklich mal kostenlos - ohne Preis verstecken, sind aber von unseren dubaianischen Freunden übernommen worden und seitdem kostenpflichtig) angemeldet und zu seiner Überraschung eine Rechnung bekommen haben, ist dieser Link hochinteressant:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...ar-net-ohne-zustimmung-keine-zahlungspflicht/
Ein Auszug davon:


> Für Markus Saller, Justitiar der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern, sind diese Fragen schnell beantwortet: "Eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft in eine kostenpflichtige umzuwandeln ist rechtlich nicht möglich ohne Zustimmung des Kunden", sagte er heute im Gespräch mit Computerbetrug.de. Sprich: Allein dadurch, dass die Betreiber von meinnachbar.net die geänderten AGB mitteilen und betroffene Kunden nicht reagieren, ist noch lange kein Vertrag über eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft geschlossen. "Das würde der § 308 Nr. 5 BGB nicht hergeben", betonte der Jurist.


Damit dürfte auch da alles klar sein.


----------



## SebastianK (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

/me wartet schon auf das erste Posting á la:

_Jetzt habe ich schon alle threats hier durchgelesen und alle links befolgt und da alles gelesen dann habe ich die videos vom katzenjens gesehen und das audio-podcast von aka-aka mit den hinweisen als song mir als klingelton runtergeladen und bin weitestgehend informiert.
Meine frage ist: ich habe von den nachbarschaftsgedönsneppern eine mahnung bekommen!!!11elf!!! Soll ich bezahlen?_

Wer wettet?


----------



## LindaPeters (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo !
Nur zur Info. Habe folgendes Schreiben auf meinen Wiederruf erhalten.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sollten die Kundendaten nicht Ihnen gehören, können wir Ihnen nur empfehlen,
> bei der Polizei eine Anzeige gem. § 263a StGB zu erstatten, da dann evtl. ein
> ...



Liebe Grüße Linda
Übrigens - bin sehr froh, dass es dieses Forum gibt !!!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



			
				Unsinnsmail  aus Dubai schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten die Kundendaten nicht Ihnen gehören, können wir Ihnen nur empfehlen,
> bei der Polizei eine Anzeige gem. § 263a StGB zu erstatten, da dann evtl. ein
> Computerbetrugsverdacht vorliegt.


Schwachsinn in Reinkultur, schon x-Mal diskutiert.


			
				Unsinnsmail  aus Dubai schrieb:
			
		

> In weiterer Folge wird sich die Polizei mit uns in Verbindung setzen. Wir
> werden dieser anschließend alle bei uns angegebenen Daten bekannt geben.


das würde ich zu gern sehen :sun:


----------



## BratwurstBier (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Moin Moin!

Also ich natürlich selber so blöd gewesen und mch da angemeldet was heisst schon blöd, es waren einfach keine hinweise zu lesen in den steht das die seite kostenpflichtig ist!Hab gestern meine e-mail von den erhalten und hab mich zu anfang natürlich erstmal geärgert das ich mich da regestriert habe aber hab dann erstmal ne nacht drüber geschlafen und mich heute ein wenig im netz informiert und siehe da, schon bin ich hier gelandet!:-D
Naja und nachdem ich mich hier mal so ne std durch gelesen habe ist mir schon klar was das für [......] sind und sehe der sache eigentlich sehr entspannt entgegen!

Hatte ein paar seiten vorher auch schon gelesen das sich die banken für dubiose leute interessiert, hab dann schmell die blz gegoogelt und die sparkasse ruckzuck rausgefunden!meint ihr das macht sinn wenn man den mal ne e-mail schreibt und  draufhinweist???

Lg Bratwurst

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Brest (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Diskussionen allgemeiner Art abgetrennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50363


----------



## Jnizzle (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi,
ich habe heut auch ne Rechnung nachbarschaft24.net bekommen.
Also bei mir ist die Widerrufsfrist abgelaufen, ich wusste jedoch nichts davon, dass es etwas kostet.

Ist es dann auch noch möglich die Zahlung (trotz bis jetzt nocht erfolgten Widerrufs) abzulehnen,
und nachträglich den Vertrag zu widerrufen, und hilfsweiße auf arglistige Täuschung zu verweißen?

Reicht es wenn man so etwas an die vom Anbieter angegeben Email-Adresse schickt, oder muss es schriftlich erfolgen?

Ich hoffe, es ist kein Doppelpost, aber hier wurde bis jetzt nur davon gesprochen, dass Leute etwas vor der abgelaufenen Kündigungsfrist unternommen haben.

Mfg Jonas

_Posting hierher in den Standard-Thread verschoben. MOD/BR_


----------



## pantera44 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@Jonas aka. Jnizzle

Schau dir einfach mal die Video's von Katzenjens an, ein oder zwei Seiten zurück, das wird dich beruhigen, aber im vorraus: Einfach nichts tun, den Puls prüfen, Tee trinken, und enspannen, genieß einfach das Leben 


Mfg -pantera44-


----------



## Wembley (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jnizzle schrieb:


> ich wusste jedoch nichts davon, dass es etwas kostet.


Eben! *DAS* ist der springende Punkt bei all den Seiten. Sonst gäbe es hier in "Allgemeines" nicht so viele Threads. Weil eben die User wegen der Aufmachung der Seiten bzw. beim Anmeldevorgang nichts von der Kostenpflicht bemerkt haben. Der Preis ist aber ein sehr wichtiger Vertragsbestandteil, der natürlich auch *DEUTLICH* kommuniziert werden muss. Wenn nicht, kann allgemein gesehen ein Kunde einen Vertrag anfechten.


> Ist es dann auch noch möglich die Zahlung (trotz bis jetzt nocht erfolgten Widerrufs) abzulehnen,
> und nachträglich den Vertrag zu widerrufen, und hilfsweiße auf arglistige Täuschung zu verweißen?


Möglich ist so etwas natürlich. Dies kann dir auch keiner verbieten. Die Anbieter kümmert so etwas im allgemeinen aber sehr wenig und setzen ihre Mahnorgien fort. Allerdings gehen die nicht vor Gericht, was die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, um sich das Geld zu holen. Die Chance, dort ein Abfuhr erteilt zu bekommen, ist denen wohl zu groß. Daher leben die von denjenigen, die sich einschüchtern lassen.


> Reicht es wenn man so etwas an die vom Anbieter angegeben Email-Adresse schickt, oder muss es schriftlich erfolgen?


Wie und ob du reagierst, bleibt dir überlassen. Was dir lieber ist.


> Ich hoffe, es ist kein Doppelpost, aber hier wurde bis jetzt nur davon gesprochen, dass Leute etwas vor der abgelaufenen Kündigungsfrist unternommen haben.


Das stimmt definitiv nicht. Leute, die außerhalb der Widerrufsfrist (wobei hier durchaus die Frage zu klären wäre, ob sich die Widerrufsfrist verlängert, wenn der Anbieter gewissen Pflichten nicht nachgekommen ist - Näheres hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439 ) waren, hatten wir hier schon viele. Aber macht nix, der Thread ist ja schon lange. 

So das wars mit der "reinen Lehre". Nur um dich zu beruhigen. Die von meinem Vorposter empfohlenen Katzenjens-Videos werden dich noch lockerer machen.


----------



## Jnizzle (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Auf jeden Fall!

Vielen Danke, echt tolle Arbeit.
Werde wohl nicht widerrufen um die Welle nicht noch mehr ins Rollen zu bringen:scherzkeks:


----------



## Bigfoot (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Genau das hatte ich gemacht. Ist aber wohl auch wieder nicht richtig: 



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Hmmmm ...
> Könnte schlechtestenfalls als Kreditgefährdung gelten. Vorliegend wünschenswert, aber dennoch strafbar.
> Und der Regenwald freut sich, wenn noch mehr Papier herum geschickt wird. :roll:


----------



## Bigfoot (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Entschuldigung, mein Posting bezog sich hierauf: 



BratwurstBier schrieb:


> Hatte ein paar seiten vorher auch schon gelesen das sich die banken für dubiose leute interessiert, hab dann schmell die blz gegoogelt und die sparkasse ruckzuck rausgefunden!meint ihr das macht sinn wenn man den mal ne e-mail schreibt und  draufhinweist???


----------



## Kagome (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo zusammen, 

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich das Thema wiederhole. 

Meine Freundin hat im November von einer "Eva" eine Mail bekommen, in der sie eingeladen wird, sich bei nachbarschaft24 zu registrieren um alte Kontakte wieder zu knüpfen. Da sie jemanden in der Nachbarschaft kennt, die auch Eva heißt, hat sie sich nichts dabei gedacht und geglaubt, dass die Mail von Ihrer Nachbarin kommt. 

Sie hat sich also registriert und es war damals nirgendwo ersichtlich, dass das ganze Geld kostet. Sie hat sich auch mit falscher Adresse registriet, eMail und Name waren allerdings richtig. 

Heute hat sie eine Mahnung erhalten. Sie haben sich am 10.11.07 mit der IP 80.112.11.56 bei uns registriert, daher berechnen wir für die Erstellung der Profil 54€. Von den monatlichen Beiträgen ist überhaupt nicht die Rede. In den AGBs kann ich nirgends diesen Beitrag finden. 

Am merkwürdigsten ist allerdings, dass im Anhang ja die Mahnung ist, aber mit ihrer richtigen Adresse und nicht mit der sie sich registriert hat. Woher haben die ihre Daten?!?

Ich habe ihr geraten, es einfach zu ignorieren od zum Verbraucherschutz zu gehen. Was meint ihr`? Ich mein sie hat ja nach der Registrierung eine Mail bekommen, wo sie die Registrierung bestätigen musste und hat damit ja auch die AGBs akzeptiert. Aber dennoch, es stand zu dem Zeitpunkt auf der Homepage nicht klar und deutlich, dass das Geld kostet. Das is jetzt ja anders. 

Soll sie also abwarten, oder gleich den Rechtsanwalt einschalten?

Vielen Dank im vorraus!

LG Kagome


----------



## sascha (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich das Thema wiederhole.



Bei nur 1752 Postings zum Thema? Wie kommst du darauf?



> Soll sie also abwarten, oder gleich den Rechtsanwalt einschalten?



_Sie _soll einfach lesen, was dazu seit Monaten hier zu lesen ist:


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Kagome schrieb:


> Soll sie also abwarten, oder gleich den Rechtsanwalt einschalten?


Anwalt ist gut.

Der erklärt es ihr dann - und sie fragt (den Pfarrer/den Bürgermeister/den Rockstar/das sonstige Idol) weiter, weil sie dem RA auch nicht glaubt ...


----------



## Trucker46 (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo , ich habe auch das Problem , das ich eine Mahnung erhalten habe .
Ich soll 59€ bezahlen , habe aber noch nicht darauf reagiert .
Wie soll ich mich denn jetzt verhalten ? Andere haben eine E-Mail geschickt und andere haben es per Post gemacht .


----------



## Dirk Schreiber (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo
Ich bin ebenfalls ein genappter bei nachbarschaft24.net. Habe auch heute meine Rechnung bekommen. Habe Wiederruf eingesendet an [email protected]. Mal sehen was passiert. Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche ofiziellen Klagen gegen dieses Unternehmen?
LG, Dirk


----------



## Wembley (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Trucker46 schrieb:


> Hallo , ich habe auch das Problem , das ich eine Mahnung erhalten habe .
> Ich soll 59€ bezahlen , habe aber noch nicht darauf reagiert .
> Wie soll ich mich denn jetzt verhalten ? Andere haben eine E-Mail geschickt und andere haben es per Post gemacht .


Lies das (und diesen Thread), dann weißt du, worum es hier geht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
Wie zu dich zu verhalten hast, können wir dir wegen des in Deutschland geltenden Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht sagen. Sondern nur Handlungsmöglichkeiten aufzeigen. Entscheiden musst du selber. Aber ganz egal, was du tust: du bist in einer hervorragenden Position.


Dirk Schreiber schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche ofiziellen Klagen gegen dieses Unternehmen?


Am ehesten kann die Verbraucherzentrale da was ausrichten. Ist aber verdammt schwierig bei einer Firma mit Sitz in Dubai, die noch nicht einmal eine genau zuordenbare Adresse (Gebäude und Hausnummer fehlen) angibt. Eine "P.O. Box" gibt es. Aber dann ist gleich Schluss.


----------



## haiobai (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo, zusammen. ich möchte mich ebenfalls bei euch einreihen, ich hab gestern auch eine Zahlungserinnerung bekommen, in Höhe von 59 Euro. Ich bin seit November bei Nachbarschaft24.net dabei, damals hab ich aber von einer monatl. Nutzungsgebühr in Höhe von 9 Euro nichts gesehen, jetzt steht das auf der Seite links unten. Auch in den AGB, die ich mit der Zahlungserinnerung erhalten und durchgelesen hab, steht das drin. Nur die Mindest-Vertragslaufzeit von 2 Jahre steht nicht konkret dabei, da ist nur von einer Begrenzung auf zwei Jahre die Rede. Und jetzt ? Jetzt schicke ich also ein Widerrufsschreiben per Mail, oder ? Wie sollte denn eigentlich so ein Schreiben korrekt aussehen ? Gruss an alle. Haiobai.


----------



## haiobai (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Achso, nochwas. Mir fällt ein, dass ich in den ersten zwei, drei Wochen gar keine Kontakte über Leute in meiner Stadt, oder im nahen Umkreis bekam, da waren keine verfügbar. Komisch, nicht ? So kann man die Widerrufsfrist von zwei Wochen auch verstreichen lassen. Diese [.........]:wall:

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## katzenjens (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

bevor Du überhaupt Kontakt mit denen aufnimmst, solltest Du Dir dieses hier ansehen: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5D11UOQ0oqg
Alternativ den Link anklicken und lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Dann solltest Du zum einen ruhiger schlafen können und zweitens willst Du dann auch nicht mehr Kontakt mit denen aufnehmen sondern dich um wichtigere Dinge des Lebens kümmern 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Wembley (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



haiobai schrieb:


> Wie sollte denn eigentlich so ein Schreiben korrekt aussehen ?


Wenn du denen unbedingt schreiben willst, findest du hier Musterbriefe:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...nd-vertragsfallen/was-muss-ich-als-opfer-tun/
Etwas weiter unten auf der Seite wirst du sie als weiterführende Links sehen.

Aber ganz egal, was du denen schreibst, sie werden trotzdem einige Zeit lästig sein, aber können sich das Geld von dir nicht holen. Außer die würden einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen bzw. vor ein (deutsches) Gericht gehen. Aber dazu wird es wohl nicht kommen. 

P.S.: Die katzenjens-Videos kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Und er hat Recht: Zu viel Kontakt oder gar "Brieffreundschaften" sind nicht grad das Gelbe vom Ei. Ganz allgemein gesehen gilt: Wenn jemand reagieren möchte, (mancher fühlt sich halt dann wohler ), dann *einmal* mit Musterbrief.


----------



## comix (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

diese Musterbriefe kann ich nur empfehlen...habe ich per Einschreiben und Fax nach "Via Vorame" geschickt, sicher ist sicher.
auf Mails reagieren die eh nicht bzw erscheint dieses"MAILER-DAEMON" , damit die 2 Wochen Widerrufsrecht verstreichen.
das ist absoluter [........] was die da abziehen, und deswegen werden diese [.........] auch nicht vor Gericht gehen, weils dann richtig unbequem wird. ich werde nicht bezahlen, auch wenn die mit Inkasso usw drohen, das ist nur eine reine Einschüchterungsmasche von denen.
ich habe von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht, auch wenns erst nach 2 Wochen passiert ist, kann ich nichts für, wenn die sich nicht auf Mails antworten.
ich werde zur Not alle Geschütze auffahren die ich habe, aber erst wenns evt. nötig wird. weil diesen [.......] muss das Handwerk gelegt werden:bang:

_Teile aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. Bei allem berechtigten Ärger bitte bei einer angemessenen Ausdrucksweise bleiben. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



comix schrieb:


> auf Mails reagieren die eh nicht bzw erscheint dieses"MAILER-DAEMON"


Sorry aber das ist nun wirklich nicht dein Problem. Wenn die als Internet-Firma(!)  ihr Mailprogramm nicht im Griff haben oder dies nicht im Griff haben wollen, sollen die die Schuld bei sich selbst suchen: Lies das:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511



> *Was ist, wenn man man widerspricht (die Mitgliedschaft ablehnt), aber die Mail kommt als "nicht zustellbar" (MAILER-DAEMON) zurück?*
> 
> Das ist nicht dein Problem, sondern das Problem des Anbieters. Wer Geschäfte per Fernabsatz macht ist dafür verantwortlich, dass er auch für Korrespondenz erreichbar ist. Das hat schon 2002 das Kammergericht Berlin entschieden. Für dich als Betroffenen heißt das: Es genügt, wenn du Widerruf oder Kündigung auch wirklich abschickst. Erhälst du dann die Nachricht, dass deine Mitteilung nicht zustellbar ist, hebe die Nachricht (Mail, Fax, Ausdruck) einfach nur gut auf. Um mehr musst du dich dann nicht mehr kümmern.


----------



## katzenjens (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

das schwerste Geschütz welches man den Nutzlosseitenbetreibern legal  entgegensetzen kann ist der eigene Verstand. Wenn man das System durchschaut hat und über eingehende Mahnungen der Wüstensöhne und ihrer Helfer nur noch müde lächeln kann, folgt Plan B: In seinem Bekanntenkreis diese Info breittreten. Denn gut informierte Internetnutzer fallen dann nicht mehr auf die miesen Tricks rein und so fällt der Sumpf trocken.

Alles andere ist vergebene Liebesmüh.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## haiobai (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Danke für eure Tips, die beiden Videos sind echt gut. Aber ruhig schlafen kann ich nur zum Teil, denn in der Zahlungserinnerung steht eindeutig, dass es ja zum Vertrag gekommen ist und Nachbarschaft24 einen Teil der Dienste erfüllt hat, was auch stimmt. Eigentlich sind dann die Forderungen doch gerechtfertigt, oder ? Aber ich halte mich auf jeden Fall mal an die Empfehlungen hier und reagiere mal nicht. Und jetzt geh ich in mein Bett, wünsche euch ne gute Nacht. Haiobai.


----------



## Wembley (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Wenn man das System durchschaut hat und über eingehende Mahnungen der Wüstensöhne und ihrer Helfer nur noch müde lächeln kann,


Da liegt auch das Problem, da viele User die Hintergründe noch nicht kennen. Dafür ist das eine gute Lektüre:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/


haiobai schrieb:


> Zahlungserinnerung steht eindeutig, dass es ja zum Vertrag gekommen ist und Nachbarschaft24 einen Teil der Dienste erfüllt hat, was auch stimmt.


Nun, ich will dich nicht von deiner Meinung abbringen. Wenn du glaubst, dass du in deinem Fall einen ordentlichen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast, möchte ich dir nicht widersprechen.
Ich kann nur schildern, wie dies viele andere User sehen. Die sagen nämlich: Da sie sich nicht über die Kostenpflicht aufgeklärt fühlten, gab es deren Meinung nach keinen Vertrag, der ja eine *übereinstimmende* beidseitige Willenserklärung voraussetzt. Deswegen wollen die nicht zahlen und dieses Argument wird auch von vielen Juristen und der Verbraucherzentrale vorgebracht.


----------



## Klaus (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Bin wohl auch auf Nachbarschaft reingefallen, habe gestern meine erste Mahnung erhalten.
Kann mir mal jemand sagen an welche Adresse ich den Widerruf senden soll?


----------



## nemesis (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Ich kann nur schildern, wie dies viele andere User sehen. Die sagen nämlich: Da sie sich nicht über die Kostenpflicht aufgeklärt fühlten, gab es deren Meinung nach keinen Vertrag, der ja eine *übereinstimmende* beidseitige Willenserklärung voraussetzt. Deswegen wollen die nicht zahlen und dieses Argument wird auch von vielen Juristen und der Verbraucherzentrale vorgebracht.




Insbesondere gilt, allgemein und von dem hier diskutierten Fall losgelöst (=keine Rechtsberatung sondern allgemeine Darstellung der Verwendung von AGB):

- Überaschende Klauseln sind nicht zulässig. 

Werden z.b. wesentliche Vertragsbestandteile im Nachhinein durch AGB's zum Vertragsbestandteil gemacht, so müssen diese Regelungen einer Inhaltskontrolle gem. den §§ 309 - 305 BGB standhalten. 

Es ist insbesondere auch in der Rechtsprechung anerkannt, dass in AGB's  grundsätzlich keine von der *wesentlichen Erwartung abweichenden Regelungen* getroffenen werden dürfen. Wesentliche Erwartung bei dem anmelden bei einer "Internetdienstleistung" bei *der zunächst von einer "kostenlosen" Dienstleistung* gesprochen wurde kann nicht im Nachhinein durch das Erheben von "Gebühren" *genau in das Gegenteil *, nämlich in eine Kostenpflicht, umgewandelt werden.

Desweiteren kann bei solchen Vorfällen auch gem. § 307 BGB davon ausgegangen werden, dass solche Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unwirksam sind, wenn sie den Vertragspartner des Verwenders entgegen den Geboten von Treu und Glauben unangemessen benachteiligen. 
-> Auch in der Rechtsprechung anerkannt ist, dass eine solche Benachteiligung sich bereits daraus ergeben kann, dass eine Bestimmung z.b. eine Kosten- oder Gebührenpflicht, nicht klar und verständlich ist (Verstoß gegen das Transparenzprinzip). 

In diesem Sinne sollte sich also keiner zu ernsthafte Gedanken machen.

Nemesis.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Klaus schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen an welche Adresse ich den Widerruf senden soll?


Warum soll das dein Problem sein?  Die wechseln ihre Mailadressen schneller  als andere ihre Unterwäsche 
Wenn die als Internet-Firma(!)  ihr Mailprogramm/adressen  nicht im Griff haben oder dies
 nicht im Griff haben wollen, sollen die die Schuld bei sich selbst suchen: Lies das:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511



> *Was ist, wenn man man widerspricht (die Mitgliedschaft ablehnt), aber die Mail kommt als "nicht zustellbar" (MAILER-DAEMON) zurück?*
> 
> Das ist nicht dein Problem, sondern das Problem des Anbieters. Wer Geschäfte per Fernabsatz macht ist dafür verantwortlich, dass er auch für Korrespondenz erreichbar ist. Das hat schon 2002 das Kammergericht Berlin entschieden. Für dich als Betroffenen heißt das: Es genügt, wenn du Widerruf oder Kündigung auch wirklich abschickst. Erhälst du dann die Nachricht, dass deine Mitteilung nicht zustellbar ist, hebe die Nachricht (Mail, Fax, Ausdruck) einfach nur gut auf. Um mehr musst du dich dann nicht mehr kümmern.


----------



## Klaus (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Warum soll das dein Problem sein?  Die wechseln ihre Mailadressen schneller  als andere ihre Unterwäsche
> Wenn die als Internet-Firma(!)  ihr Mailprogramm/adressen  nicht im Griff haben oder dies
> nicht im Griff haben wollen, sollen die die Schuld bei sich selbst suchen: Lies das:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511



Danke für den Tip


----------



## comix (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

mal ne andere Frage...gibts eigentlich schon welche, die die 59€ überwiesen haben ? aus Angst, Unwissenheit usw. :-?

also von mir gibts nicht einen Cent


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



comix schrieb:


> mal ne andere Frage...gibts eigentlich schon welche, die die 59€ überwiesen haben ? aus Angst, Unwissenheit usw. :-?


Geschätzt werden 10-15% der Betroffenen, jedenfalls  so viele, dass sich das "Geschäft"  lohnt.
10% von  einigen Zehntausenden ergibt ein nettes Sümmchen 


comix schrieb:


> also von mir gibts nicht einen Cent


gut so


----------



## comix (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

so ein Forum zum Thema ist natürlich eine super Sache, das hilft einem der gerade frisch von betroffen ist, die Angst bzw Unwissenheit zu nehmen.
und bekommt wichtige Tipps zum weiterem Verlauf.

nach dem Motto: "gemeinsam ist man stark" und alle ziehen an einem Strang, *gegen Ungerechtigkeit*


----------



## SebastianK (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich würde den prozentualen Anteil an den zahlenden Geneppten weitaus höher einschätzen, denn:
- die meisten werden sich von der ersten Rechnung beeindrucken lassen und bezahlen
- viele werden sich von den Mahnungen beeindrucken lassen und bezahlen
- viele werden sich von Formulierungen wie "gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid" beeidrucken lassen und bezahlen
- nur ein geringer Teil von ihnen finden überhaupt hierhin
-- von denen, die hierhin finden seht ihr, daß sie Ratschläge nicht annehmen WOLLEN und scheinbar nach Gründen suchen, daß sie bezahlen müssen
(Ich erinnere mich an eine geneppte Userin, die vom Anwalt schon gesagt bekam, daß sie nicht bezahlen soll und hier trotzdem nachfragte und nach den Aussagen von hier vermutlich so lange suchen wird, bis ihr endlich einer sagt, daß sie bezahlen muss, was sie dann letztendlich befolgen wird)

Also 10% ist in meinen Augen weit untertrieben- ich würde es eher auf 40-60% einschätzen, wobei die 60% zu Beginn des Spamruns sind und es mit 40% endet zu einer Phase, die der derzeitigen ähnelt, wo der Nepp in vielen Medien beschrieben wird.


----------



## dvill (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

60% + 40% = 100% ?


----------



## Hannover96fan (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,
auch bin herrauf reingefallen und habe heute meine 1. Mahnung erhalten. 
War es falsch das ich darauf sofort auf der seite selbst den vertrag gekündigt habe??
Einen widerruf habe ich trotzdem geschrieben...zurück kam jedoch eine mail, dass diese nicht bearbeitet werden konnte!
was nun?


----------



## LindaPeters (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo !
Der Gedanke, dass diese Firma dann meine Bankverbindungsdaten hätte, wäre für mich erst richtig beunruhigend.
Also sowenig wie möglich Infos an die Adresse in Dubai/Ascona!
Liebe Grüße  Linda


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hannover96fan schrieb:


> was nun?


lesen. es ist alles schon zigmal durchgekaut
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## blinky (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallöli

bin auch auf die spezis reingefallen. das einzigste was ich wahrhaft eingegeben habe war die mail adresse. name, str. stimmt net. können die mir jetzt was? hab noch nix gefunden darüber!?


----------



## SebastianK (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> 60% + 40% = 100% ?



Nein- es war nur meine Einschätzung, daß zu Beginn des Spamruns ca 60% der Geneppten bezahlen und zum Ende des Spamruns, wenn der Nepp und die Masche bekannt sind, geschätzte 40% bezahlen.

Du hast aber Recht: 40+60 ergibt immer 100 :-D



blinky schrieb:


> hallöli
> 
> bin auch auf die spezis reingefallen. das einzigste was ich wahrhaft eingegeben habe war die mail adresse. name, str. stimmt net. können die mir jetzt was? hab noch nix gefunden darüber!?



Spielt es eine Rolle, wenn die Forderung unberechtigt ist?


----------



## Creativo (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo und schönen Sonntag!

Hallo Admins, wie haltet Ihr das eigentlich aus, immer die ewigen gleichen Fragen zu lesen?
Wenn ich ein Forum als Neuling betrete, sollte ich mir die Mühe machen, besonders wenn es mich sehr interessiert, wenigstens einen Teil zu lesen.

Aber nein, da wird gleich eine Frage "gepostet", die andere zuvor schon 300 Mal veröffentlicht hatten, und das NERVT gewaltig, weil es das Forum stört.

:wall::wall::wall::wall::

Beste Grüsse

Creativo


----------



## comix (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ich habe folgende Adresse per Einschreiben angesteuert

*Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europa:*

Servicecenter
Via Vorame 98
6612 Ascona
Switzerland

und wenns wie beim Mailverkehr nicht ankommt, dann ist das deren Problem.

ich habe jedenfalls alles ausgedruckt und kopiert, als Beweismaterial ( wenns hart auf hart kommen sollte, was ich aber nicht glaube )


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



blinky schrieb:


> bin auch auf die spezis reingefallen. das einzigste was ich wahrhaft eingegeben habe war die mail adresse. name, str. stimmt net. können die mir jetzt was? hab noch nix gefunden darüber!?


dann lies mal weiter, du  findest das schon 


Creativo schrieb:


> Hallo Admins, wie haltet Ihr das eigentlich aus, immer die ewigen gleichen Fragen zu lesen?


Über den Punkt uns darüber aufzuregen, sind wir schon seit geraumer Zeit weg.  Es gibt noch mehr Threads mit unzähligen  me too Postings


----------



## tuscani-gk (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi bin neu hier.Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen und bin froh das es euer Forum gibt super sache ,bin schon um einiges ruhiger:-D
Es ist aber schon krass ,allein wenn man denkt das die damit tatsächlich auch noch Geld machen ,weil es ja leut gibt die aus angst die Kohle überweisen.


----------



## dana (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



tuscani-gk schrieb:


> Hi bin neu hier.Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen und bin froh das es euer Forum gibt super sache ,bin schon um einiges ruhiger:-D
> Es ist aber schon krass ,allein wenn man denkt das die damit tatsächlich auch noch Geld machen ,weil es ja leut gibt die aus angst die Kohle überweisen.



Hi. dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen . Habe von denen auch grad ne mail erhalten das ich zahlen soll. lach echt witzig. nur mal im ernst wie verhalte ich mich jetzt?


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



tuscani-gk schrieb:


> Es ist aber schon krass ,allein wenn man denkt das die damit tatsächlich auch noch Geld machen ,weil es ja leut gibt die aus angst die Kohle überweisen.


Noch krasser ist es, dass der, der im Hintergrund die Fäden zieht, mit derartigen "Geschäften" bereits seit über fünf Jahren nahezu unbehelligt von der Justiz jede Menge Kohle einsackt. :unzufrieden:


----------



## jupp11 (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dana schrieb:


> . nur mal im ernst wie verhalte ich mich jetzt?


Auf keinen Fall hier lesen, du könntest das wissen, was tausende andere bereits wissen :wall:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Quicksilver (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi Leute,
erst mal ein Hallo.Bin neu hier.
Bin auch auf dieses Nachbarschaft24 reingefallen.Habe mich seitdem ich einmal auf diesen Link der per Email gekommen ist dort auch nicht mehr angemeldet.(Oder besser gesagt ich hab mich dort ja nie angemeldet).
Hab also mein Profil was dort anscheinend besteht auch nicht gelöscht.Habe vor einigen Wochen eine Rechnung bekommen,welche ich dann gleich gelöscht habe und habe es dabei beruhen lassen.
Nun kamm heute diese Mail:



> _Hinreichend bekanntes Massenschreiben entfernt. MOD/BR_



Nun meine Frage wie soll ich weiter verfahren,mich dort versuchen einzulocken und das Profil zu löschen.Nicht weiter reagieren, oder anzeige zu erstatten.

Vielen Dank für antworten.
Grüsse


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Noch krasser ist es, dass der, der im Hintergrund die Fäden zieht, mit derartigen "Geschäften" bereits seit über fünf Jahren nahezu unbehelligt von der Justiz jede Menge Kohle einsackt. :unzufrieden:


Das gilt für die gesamte "Branche". Mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen operieren seit Jahren die 
bekannten "Geschäftsleute" im Hintergrund  ohne  auch nur ansatzweise mit der Justiz Probleme  zu haben.


----------



## Wembley (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Quicksilver schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> erst mal ein Hallo.Bin neu hier.
> Bin auch auf dieses Nachbarschaft24 reingefallen.Habe mich seitdem ich einmal auf diesen Link der per Email gekommen ist dort auch nicht mehr angemeldet.(Oder besser gesagt ich hab mich dort ja nie angemeldet).Nun meine Frage wie soll ich weiter verfahren,mich dort versuchen einzulocken und das Profil zu löschen.


An der Situation hat sich in den letzten Wochen nix geändert.
Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
und lies zumindest die letzten Seiten dieses Threads. Dann wirst du klar sehen.
Dann kannst du deine Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## Jule (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Habe jetzt meine zahlungserinnerung von nachbarschft24 bekommen, von wegen ich müsste zahlen sonst würden sie ein gerichtsverfahren gegen mich einleiten und es würden große kosten auf mich zu kommen.

so weit kommt es aber nicht, oder?
lg jule


----------



## katzenjens (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Jule,

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vgjSKXHAkcA

ansonsten, wie immer, hier lesen und verstehen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## comix (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ youtube ...

genau, der Kollege hats aufm Punkt gebracht

Lachnummer, alles Mumpitz :-p

ruhig bleiben und nichts tun


----------



## SebastianK (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Jule,



Jule schrieb:


> Habe jetzt meine zahlungserinnerung von nachbarschft24 bekommen, von wegen ich müsste zahlen sonst würden sie ein gerichtsverfahren gegen mich einleiten und es würden große kosten auf mich zu kommen.
> 
> so weit kommt es aber nicht, oder?
> lg jule



Ich will ja nicht mosern und unhöflich erscheinen, aber das ist dein 15.stes Posting mit immer den gleichen Antworten und bereits im Dezember hast du selbst geschrieben:



Jule schrieb:


> ok dann werde ich jetzt einfach alles ignorieren.



Warum ignorierst du denn nicht einfach? Es hat den Anschein, als ob du die vergangenen 15 Postings und deren Antrworten völlig vergessen hast und immer und immer wieder wird die Antwort gleich ausfallen.

Wobei, auf die Gefahr hin, mir von den Mods einen Rüffel einzufangen: ich denke, daß du eine derer bist, die immer wieder die gleiche Frage stellt und auch immer wieder kommt. Wärest du, nachdem die Mods den Bereich hier verschieben in die Diskussionsecke, bereit dazu, vielleicht interessierten Usern ein paar Fragen zu beantworten, um das Verhalten der Geneppten zu verstehen und ggf. Texte und die Musterratschläge anzupassen?

Würde letztendlich allen in der Lage helfen und womöglich ließe sich dann ein Text erstellen, der nicht nur alle gängigen Fragen der Geschädigten beantwortet, sondern auch für die Geschädigten verständlich ist und vor allem GLAUBWÜRDIG, denn das scheint er ja nicht zu sein- sonst würdest du ja nicht immer wieder fragen.

Die Admins, Mods und Regulars von hier haben sich eine große Mühe gemacht, Texte zu erstellen- diese Texte wurden dir bereits über 15 mal genannt- ich hätte da die erste Frage:
was bewegt dich dazu, nach 15 Postings und immer wieder dem gleichen Rat, den du auch angeblich schon angenommen hast (siehe Zitat oben), erneut in Unsicherheit zu geraten?

@Mods: bitte keinen OT-Rüffel. Vielleicht lässt sich wirklich die Situation der Geschädigten besser durch solch einen Dialog analysieren und die Texte ggf. anpassen/verbessern?


----------



## pferdesprit (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Mir ist das gleiche auch passiert. Ich bin mir allerdings auch fast 100%ig sicher, dass damals das Angebot umsonst war. Das muß am 8.11. gewesen sein, laut der Rechnung. Ich hätte das ansonsten sicher nicht gemacht. Denn jetzt konnte man ja schon lesen, dass es 9EUR kosten soll, auch wenn nicht gerade deutlich. Außerdem hatte ich auch eine email von einer Bekannten erhalten, die natürlich gefälscht war. Fürchterlich!!! :wall: Ich konnte auch nie mehr als die Startseite sehen, bin deshalb auch nie davon ausgegangen, dass ich mich jetzt irgendwo angemeldet habe, bzw. dass es geklappt hätte. Ärgere mich tierisch!!! Ist denn bei euch bisher alles gut verlaufen, oder hat jemand schon mehr ärger erlebt. Habe leider erst auf das Mahnschreiben reagiert, denn die Rechnung habe ich gar nicht ernst genommen, denn ich hatte ja meines Wissens nur auf einer kostenlosen Seite geguckt, auf der nichts geklappt hat. Ich hoffe jemand kann mir etwas über einen guten Verlauf berichten.
G


----------



## einfachnurich (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo ich habe das gleiche Problem nur ich hab heute vor Schreck  59Euro online überwiesen  das ise mir drohten mit gerichtlich und so weiter....nun sagt mein Freund ich soll morgen zur Bank gehen und versuchen es zurückzubuchen.Hat damit jemand Erfahrung oder nicht?Kann man Geld zurückbuchen lassen wenn man selbst die Zahlung getätigt hat?Das Forum habe ich leider jetzt erst entdeckt.Was soll ich tun,wenn die Buchung nicht rückgängig gemacht werden kann???Wie kann ich dort meinen Account kündigen??Weiß weder meine Einlogdaten noch Paßwort.Bitte helft mir.Bin leider echt verzweifelt.Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Creativo (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

[.....]
_Sorry, aber das bringt uns jetzt auch nicht weiter. Text gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Citticatt (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@blinky: bitte lesen es stehen genug links im forum die dir alles erklären 

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090  oder

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

gruss sandra

uups bin isch zu spät wa mit meiner antwort 

_Postings zusammengefasst. War nicht zu spät. Man kann diese Links nicht oft genug wiederholen.  MOD/BR_


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



einfachnurich schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe das gleiche Problem nur ich hab heute vor Schreck  59Euro online überwiesen  das ise mir drohten mit gerichtlich und so weiter....nun sagt mein Freund ich soll morgen zur Bank gehen und versuchen es zurückzubuchen.


Ruf morgen früh sofort deine Bank an und versuche, die Überweisung stornieren zu lassen. Sollte eigentlich noch klappen.
Übrigens: "Gerichtlich" drohen die inzwischen jedem, der nicht gezahlt hat. Viele bekommen es dann derart mit der Angst zu tun, dass sie sofort überweisen.


----------



## katzenjens (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

eine Überweisung kann nur in wenigen Ausnahmen rückgängig gemacht werden. Davon abgesehen, warum kann mir keiner vor Schreck mal gerade was überweisen?!:wall:

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> @Mods: bitte keinen OT-Rüffel. Vielleicht lässt sich wirklich die Situation der Geschädigten besser durch solch einen Dialog analysieren und die Texte ggf. anpassen/verbessern?


Nö, aber ich glaube beim besten Willen nicht daran, dass es die Situation verbessert.
Das  me too Geposte  ließe sich nur wieder durch eine  Threadschließung bremsen, 
aber das ist eben auch keine Lösung, da dann nach kurzer Zeit neue Threads gestartet werden.
 Sollen wir die auch alle schließen? Dann  müssen wir das Forum komplett schließen. 
Schlag was vor, mir fällt schon lange nichts mehr dazu ein.


----------



## einfachnurich (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ruf morgen früh sofort deine Bank an und versuche, die Überweisung stornieren zu lassen. Sollte eigentlich noch klappen.
> Übrigens: "Gerichtlich" drohen die inzwischen jedem, der nicht gezahlt hat. Viele bekommen es dann derart mit der Angst zu tun, dass sie sofort überweisen.


ja ok aber was ist,wenn das nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen geht?Muß ich dann immer weiter zahlen oder wie muß ich das sehen?Ich meine die haben ja dnan meinen Namen.Was kann ich noch tun?Ich geh morgen erstmal zur Bank und versuch es Rückgängig zu machen.


----------



## Citticatt (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

lieber webwatcher  da ja nur ein richtiger rechtsanwalt eine genaue aussage treffen DARF sollten wir vielleicht einen suchen der hier kostenlos seinen senf ablässt und die leute beruhig. kann ja sein das es noch so liebevolle selbstlose menschen gibt auch in dieser branche?? dürfte der das dann auch?


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Citticatt schrieb:


> da ja nur ein richtiger rechtsanwalt eine genaue aussage treffen DARF sollten wir vielleicht einen suchen der hier kostenlos seinen senf ablässt und die leute beruhig.


Der würde genau so mit me toos erschlagen werden. Sorry, aber das ist nun mal Tatsache.
 Es werden ja nicht mal unmittelbar vorhergehende Postings gelesen.


----------



## dvill (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Bitte auch mal die Empfehlung des Amtsgerichtes Lübeck zur Kenntnis nehmen (Link siehe unten).


----------



## Wembley (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



einfachnurich schrieb:


> Muß ich dann immer weiter zahlen oder wie muß ich das sehen?.


Da haben wir einen Artikel, der sich mit der Frage "Einmal bezahlen, immer bezahlen?" beschäftigt. Lies hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964



Citticatt schrieb:


> lieber webwatcher  da ja nur ein richtiger rechtsanwalt eine genaue aussage treffen DARF sollten wir vielleicht einen suchen der hier kostenlos seinen senf ablässt und die leute beruhig. kann ja sein das es noch so liebevolle selbstlose menschen gibt auch in dieser branche?? dürfte der das dann auch?


Die Texte, auf die wir immer verlinken, wurden ja auch von Juristen miterstellt.
Viel mehr geht eh nicht.


----------



## Citticatt (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ach so...hmh...nu denn mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein  irgendwann müssen sie es doch schnallen??


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



pferdesprit schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jemand kann mir etwas über einen guten Verlauf berichten.
> G


was verstehts du "über einen guten Verlauf"? Außer dämlichen Mahnmails hat bisher noch nie jemand etwas bekommen, 
(und wird auch nicht bekommen)  so what?


----------



## technofreak (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Citticatt schrieb:


> ( irgendwann müssen sie es doch schnallen??


Auf Grund fast sechsjähriger Erfahrung in diesem Forum, davon fünf als Moderator: *nein *


----------



## SebastianK (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Nö, aber ich glaube beim besten Willen nicht daran, dass es die Situation verbessert.
> Das  me too Geposte  ließe sich nur wieder durch eine  Threadschließung bremsen,
> aber das ist eben auch keine Lösung, da dann nach kurzer Zeit neue Threads gestartet werden.
> Sollen wir die auch alle schließen? Dann  müssen wir das Forum komplett schließen.
> Schlag was vor, mir fällt schon lange nichts mehr dazu ein.



Naja- halt mal wirklich einen Dialog mit den MeToo-Postern, wie ich oben schrieb.
Wenn sich dann vielleicht herausstellt, daß der Text zu lang ist und sie nur die Aufnahmefähigkeit der ersten drei Sätze haben, dann sollte man die entscheidenden drei Sätze an den Anfang setzen und dann erst mit der Begründung fortfahren.
Ich weiß es nicht, daß ich mich ohne diesen Dialog mit den MeToo-Postern nicht in die hineinversetzen kann und deren Sicht- und Gedankenweise nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Kritische Stimmen á la "was hast du an dem bisherigen nicht verstanden" werden gelöscht, da es den Anschein hat, als ob man die MeToo-Poster anfahren würde- dabei ist da kein schlimmer Hintergedanke. Nur Verstehen möchte man manch einen und ggf. ließe sich dann besser das Prozedere optimieren?

Wo, wenn nicht hier, hat man schon solch ein breites Publikum an Geschädigten und MeToo-Postern, um mal hinter die Schwäche zu kommen:
- warum manche auf diesen Nepp reinfallen
- sie nicht lesen, was relevant ist
- sich Ratschlägen von Fachleuten und gar Anwälten abwenden


----------



## Citticatt (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



technofreak schrieb:


> Auf Grund fast sechsjähriger Erfahrung in diesem Forum, davon fünf als Moderator: *nein *



frustrierend...selbst ich geistiger tiefflieger habs begriffen


----------



## nemesis (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Wo, wenn nicht hier, hat man schon solch ein breites Publikum an Geschädigten und MeToo-Postern, um mal hinter die Schwäche zu kommen:
> - warum manche auf diesen Nepp reinfallen
> - sie nicht lesen, was relevant ist
> - sich Ratschlägen von Fachleuten und gar Anwälten abwenden



Es ist einfach das Gefühl "Angst" denke ich, da ungewohnt. Wer hat schon regelmäßig mit sowas zu tun ? Kann man ja auch verstehen, dass man dann nur hektisch von einem zum nächsten Beitrag fliegt. Ich finde diese Text nicht schlecht, da sie sachlich und systematisch die wichtigen Fragen durchgehen.

Aber es ist schon faszinierend, wie sich sowas auswirken kann. Erinnert mich an ein Lied: ".... _Es ist die Angst, die Angst, die mit Dir spielt,
die Angst, die Dich beherrscht und Dir befiehlt....."._

Nemesis


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht, daß ich mich ohne diesen Dialog mit den MeToo-Postern nicht in die hineinversetzen kann und deren Sicht- und Gedankenweise nicht nachvollziehen kann.


Auf Grund von PN Nachhaken ergibt sich zum allergrößten Teil eine Mischung aus Panik ( die 
bekanntlich blind macht ) und Bequemlichkeit als  Grund und dagegen kämpfen Götter selbst vergebens. 
Nochmal, die me too Poster sind mir im Grunde wurscht. Wichtig sind uns die zigtausende die 
lesen. 
Die sich hier trotz aller Bemühungen melden, sind eine verschwindend geringe Minderheit.


nemesis schrieb:


> Es ist einfach das Gefühl "Angst" denke ich, da ungewohnt.


so ist es


----------



## Citticatt (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ja nemesis da hast du recht (bist mir sympatisch dennmeine gilde heisst so in meinen online spiel :-P) ich hatte auch grosse angst...komisch was eine rechnung von 59 euro so alles mit einen anstellt.... auch die ersten beruhigungen nahmen mir nicht ganz die angst oder das ungute gefühl aber nach ein paar seiten die ich gelesen habe und ca. 2 tagen die ich überschlafen haben mit dem thema (neinich habe nicht 2 tage fürs lesen von ein paar seiten benötigt) hab ich es auf meine persönliche *IGNOR* liste gesetzt


----------



## nemesis (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Citticatt schrieb:


> ...... hab ich es auf meine persönliche *IGNOR* liste gesetzt



nichts besseres hättest Du tun können. Geniese das Leben .

Ich meine, warum sollte sich jemand in der Wüste hinter einem Briefkasten verstecken, wenn er Dich verklagen will ? Wollte er das wirklich und wäre er auch davon überzeugt, dass er rechtlich nicht angreifbar wäre, dann hätte er einen ordentlichen Firmensitz in D, hätte seine ganzen Domains ordentlich registriert, müsste nicht dauernd seine e-mail-Adressen wechseln usw. usw.

Wie gesagt, es zielt alles auf die Unwissenheit und vor allem die "Angst" ab.... Aber bange machen gilt nicht. Also, geniese das Leben ....

Nemesis


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

....edit....


----------



## katzenjens (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

die meisten PNs / Mails welche ich bekomme sind weniger von bequemen als von verängstigten Opfern. Eine leere Drohung auf einer Mahnung reicht denen dass sie zu keinen rationalen Entscheidungen mehr fähig sind. Die Schreiben sind genau darauf zugeschnitten. Das ist zwar in hohem Masse unmoralisch, aber nicht verboten. Die Opfer wollen dann selbst aktiv werden um die "Sache abzuschliessen" ohne zu sehen, dass es unmöglich ist. Die rechtlichen Hürden um von Betrug oder Nötigung zu sprechen sind in Deutschland recht hoch angesetzt. Zudem die deutschen Betreiber sich hinter recht undurchsichtigen Firmengeflechten im In- und Ausland verstecken. Das Geschäftsmodell gibt es schon über 2 Jahre, aber bisher gab es nie mehr als Drohungen und offensichtliche Fehlinformation seitens der Nutzlosanbieter.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## technofreak (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Das Geschäftsmodell gibt es schon über 2 Jahre, aber bisher gab es nie mehr als Drohungen und offensichtliche Fehlinformation seitens der Nutzlosanbieter.


Zweimal haben nach unserer Kenntnis Betreiber  von Pseudokostenlosseiten versucht, 
ihr "Geschäftsmodell"  gerichtlich/juristisch  absegnen zu lassen, mit katastrophalem Ausgang für dieselben.
Seither dem hat es keiner mehr versucht. Stattdessen wird auf Einschüchterungs/Verunsicherungsstragie  gesetzt.


----------



## nemesis (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Schreiben sind genau darauf zugeschnitten. Das ist zwar in hohem Masse unmoralisch, aber nicht verboten. .... Die rechtlichen Hürden um von Betrug oder Nötigung zu sprechen sind in Deutschland recht hoch angesetzt. Zudem die deutschen Betreiber sich hinter recht undurchsichtigen Firmengeflechten im In- und Ausland verstecken.
> 
> ...



genau so sehe ich das auch. Das Geschäft mit der Angst blüht leider nur zu gut. Angst hält einem von rationalem Handeln ab. Daher kann man nur zu gut verstehen, dass hier immer wieder die gleichen Fragen auflaufen. Daher denke ich, dass man nur auf die besagten links und die Videos von Jens (find ich übrigens klasse immer das lockere Schulterzucken ) verweisen kann.

Nemesis


----------



## Jessy (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Zusammen... 
Bin auch eine "reingefallene"... leider leider... :wall:

habe letzte Woche eine Mail von denen bekommen, in der Die mir mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid Drohen... Da hab ich nen riesen Schock bekommen  . Ich wollte mal Fragen, ob schon andere diese Drohung bekommen haben und wenn ja, ob es wirklich soweit gekommen ist.

Das wäre mir eine große Hilfe! Danke und liebe Grüße Jessy


----------



## nemesis (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Jessy,

es haben schon sehr viele Leute genau wie Du diese Mail bekommen, aber außer "heißer Luft" ist bis jetzt noch nichts passiert. Schaue Dir bitte diese beiden Links an und Du bist auf dem Laufenden. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vgjSKXHAkcA

Nemesis


----------



## Jessy (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die habe ich mir ja schon angeguckt  ... aber ich wollte trotzdem nochmal sicher gehen und mal hier nachfragen wie´s so aussieht ob da nicht mal vlt doch jmd was bekommen hat... also meinst du brauche ich mir keine sorgen machen?


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jessy schrieb:


> also meinst du brauche ich mir keine sorgen machen?




*Was willst du denn noch als Bestätigung haben? *


----------



## nemesis (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jessy schrieb:


> Die habe ich mir ja schon angeguckt  ... aber ich wollte trotzdem nochmal sicher gehen und mal hier nachfragen wie´s so aussieht ob da nicht mal vlt doch jmd was bekommen hat... also meinst du brauche ich mir keine sorgen machen?



Ich denke, wenn einer derjenigen, die hier im Forum gepostet haben, tatsächlich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen hätte, dann würde es in diesem Forum stehen und würde regelmäßig wie die beiden oben genannten links wiederholt werden. Da dem nicht so ist solltest Du Dein Leben geniesen und Dich mit wichtigeren Dingen beschäftigen....

Gruß
Nemesis


----------



## Jessy (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

sorry, aber das war nur ne Frage!


----------



## Jessy (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ok... Dann bin ich beruhigt hehe... Danke dir


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



nemesis schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn einer derjenigen, die hier im Forum gepostet haben, tatsächlich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen hätte, dann würde es in diesem Forum stehen und würde regelmäßig wie die beiden oben genannten links wiederholt werden.


der würde nicht nur hier stehen, den würden wir mit Freuden untersuchen und zerpflücken :bash:

PS: vor allem wer ihn beantragt hätte :unbekannt:


----------



## nemesis (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> PS: vor allem wer ihn beantragt hätte :unbekannt:



und damit müßte er aus seiner Deckung rauskommen und das wird er ums Verrecken nicht tun ...., also Jessy, immer  locker bleiben ....

Nemesis


----------



## Jessy (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ webwatcher: ja du hast ja recht... ich hab keine lust gehabt alle seiten hier zu durchsuchen  deshalb hab ich gedacht ich frag mal nach... naja aber gut hab die Drohung von denen und dann mal abwarten, denke ja auch das da nix kommt von denen aber ich wollte mich wenigstens mal mit "gleichgesinnten" in verbindung setzen... hatte nämlich richtig panik und wusste nicht wie ich darauf reagieren soll


----------



## nemesis (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jessy schrieb:


> hatte nämlich richtig panik und wusste nicht wie ich darauf reagieren soll



Genau darauf zielen die Wüstenbrüder ja ab. Sie spielen mit der Angst der Anwender. Aber wie gesagt, es ist nichts passiert.

Nemesis.


----------



## Marco7 (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wow heute scheint dort jemand zu arbeiten !
Soll jetzt auch 59 Euro zahlen.5 Euro Mahngebühr. *lol*
Aber ich warte auf den angedrohten gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ! (der wie wir alle wissen nie kommen wird)


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Marco7 schrieb:


> aber ich warte auf den angedrohten gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ! (der wie wir alle wissen nie kommen wird)


selbst wenn der käme, wär noch überhaupt nichts passiert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## Marco7 (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Weiss ich aber so weit habe ich nicht gedacht !


----------



## Jessy (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja aber es scheint ja tatsächlich welche zu geben die das bezahlen sonst würden die das nicht machen oder?


----------



## nemesis (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jessy schrieb:


> Ja aber es scheint ja tatsächlich welche zu geben die das bezahlen sonst würden die das nicht machen oder?



das ist wohl leider so. Aber die ganz ganz überwiegende Mehrheit der hier Postenden hat nicht gezahlt und wird auch nicht zahlen. Das ist doch wichtig. Du bist ja auch zu der Überzeugung gelangt, nicht zu zahlen.


----------



## Wembley (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jessy schrieb:


> Ja aber es scheint ja tatsächlich welche zu geben die das bezahlen sonst würden die das nicht machen oder?


Ja, es gibt welche, die sich einschüchtern lassen und daher bezahlen. Diejenigen, die informiert sind, lassen sich aber nicht einschüchtern. So einfach ist das.
Infos wie diese hier sind *sehr hilfreich*:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Oder das hier:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## Jessy (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Der Überzeugung nicht zu zahlen war ich auch schon als ich die Rechnung von denen bekommen habe. Hatte denen darauf hin dann auch nen Wiederruf an alle E-Mail Addys die ich von denen gefunden hatte geschickt... da kam nie was drauf zurück von denen. Bin davon ausgegangen das ich jetzt Ruhe vor denen habe, aber dem war ja wohl nicht so hehe... Lustig finde ich auch, die sagen ja die hätte meine IP, aber ich hab ne ganz andere als wie die da angeblich von mir haben... 

@ Wembley: Danke dir die Infos hab ich schon 

_Postings zusammengefasst. MOD/BR_


----------



## SebastianK (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ok- das mit der Panik lasse ich gelten und ab und an frage ich auch via PM und erfahre, daß tatsächlich sie am liebsten in den ersten 3 Sätzen die Sicherheit lesen wollen würden in ALLEN Links, die sie lesen.

Aaaber:


Jessy schrieb:


> ich hab keine lust gehabt alle seiten hier zu durchsuchen



finde ich ein wenig ..naja..man würde es eh zensieren.. Den Anspruch "Ich hab ja keine Lust- also antworte gefälligst wer!"..hmmm.. "wenn ich keine Lust habe, dann habt ihr die schon zu haben" 

Zurück zur Sache:
Einen interaktiven Dialog/Frage&Antwort Script zu erstellen. Wäre das nicht etwas für die Geschädigten?


----------



## nemesis (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jessy schrieb:


> Der Überzeugung nicht zu zahlen war ich auch schon als ich die Rechnung von denen bekommen habe. Hatte denen darauf hin dann auch nen Wiederruf an alle E-Mail Addys die ich von denen gefunden hatte geschickt... da kam nie was drauf zurück von denen. Bin davon ausgegangen das ich jetzt Ruhe vor denen habe, aber dem war ja wohl nicht so hehe... Lustig finde ich auch, die sagen ja die hätte meine IP, aber ich hab ne ganz andere als wie die da angeblich von mir haben...




Na also, dann ist doch alles bestens bei Dir. Wer informiert ist, zahlt nicht. Wiederruf ist gut. Immer alles aufbewahren und ausdrucken und gut ist. 

Gruß
Nemesi


----------



## Jessy (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Jep  Nur auf meine Schreiben hab ich nie etwas zurück bekommen von denen, die Mails sind aber auch nicht zurück gekommen. Also scheinen die ja angekommen zu sein... Hatte mich ja schon schlau gemacht als die Rechnung ankam... und da ist mir auch erst aufgefallen das die Ihren Firmensitz in Dubai haben und da war mir dann erst alles klar...


----------



## nemesis (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jessy schrieb:


> Jep  Hatte mich ja schon schlau gemacht als die Rechnung ankam... und da ist mir auch erst aufgefallen das die Ihren Firmensitz in Dubai haben und da war mir dann erst alles klar...



eben, deshalb immer lesen bzw. gucken:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vgjSKXHAkcA

Nemesis


----------



## Jessy (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ SebastianK: Sorry für meine Aussage! War nicht so gemeint wie du es vlt verstanden hast! Aber du hast Recht, war auch undeutlich ausgedrückt von mir! Liebe Grüße, Jessy


----------



## Christian144 (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt über die unzähligen Seiten hier geflogen. Leider habe ich zu meinem Fall nicht richtig was gefunden. 

Also zu ersten ich bin auch auf nachbarschaft24.net reingefallen.

Aber jetzt zu meinem Fall. Ich heute eine Zahlungasufforderung uber 59€ erhalten. Ich weiß das ich im November irgendwann mal auf der angegebenen Seite war. Wobei ich mir auch ziemlich sicher bin das ich von einem Monatsberag nichts gelesen habe, da ich eigentlich auf solche Dinge immer achte. Ich weiß auch, dass ich einen falschen Namen und eine "nicht mit meinem Namen versehene" mail addy angegeben habe. Jedoch kann es gut möglich sein das ich die Richtige Adresse angebene habe. Zudem wüßte ich nicht das ich je eine Zahlungsaufforderung oder ähnliches bekomen habe. Habe aber auch nicht wie andere innerhalb der zwei Wochen einen Widerruf gestartet. Was kann ich machen? Ruhe bewaren? 

Wäre nett wenn mir einer einen Tip geben können. Habe momentan etwas Panik. 

Gruß


----------



## sascha (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Leider habe ich zu meinem Fall nicht richtig was gefunden.



Dann lies einfach nochmal etwas gründlicher nach. Dein Fall unterscheidet sich in null Prozent von den 1800 gleichen, die hier diskutiert werden und wurden.


----------



## Wembley (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Christian144 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Leider habe ich zu meinem Fall nicht richtig was gefunden.


Dein Fall ist eher ein typischer. Wüsste auch nicht, was so besonders wäre. 

Aber lies dir das durch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=217413#post217413

Neben den schon x-Mal empfohlenen, z.B. dem von nemesis (2 Postings über dir).


----------



## Tobinger (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

eine freundin hat mich beauftragt mich über nachbarschaft 24 zu informieren, da sie leider reingefallen und und der super gau eingetreten ist, dass sie mit irgendeinem mist widersprochen hat und anschließen eine rechnung bezahlt hat!!

jetzt kam ne mahnung sie solle zahlen aber mit einer anderen kontonr! danach ist sie zu mir gekommen!
Wie sieht das nun aus mit der Zahlung die schon getätigt wurde? Da besteht sicherlich null chance oder!  Und wie verfährt sie nun weiter?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Tobinger schrieb:


> ...und anschließen eine rechnung bezahlt hat!!
> ...sie solle zahlen aber mit einer anderen kontonr!


Kann es sein, dass das zunächst gezahlte Geld wieder zurück kam, weil das Konto nicht mehr gültig war? Falls ja: Glück gehabt! Und dann erst mal die mehrfach verlinkten Ratschläge lesen.


----------



## Wembley (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Tobinger schrieb:


> Wie sieht das nun aus mit der Zahlung die schon getätigt wurde? Da besteht sicherlich null chance oder!  Und wie verfährt sie nun weiter?


Nun, bei der schon getätigten Zahlung schaut es wirklich verdammt schlecht aus. In weiterer Folge werden die möglicherweise in ein paar Monaten für die nächsten sechs Monate Geld sehen wollen. Nur, was die wollen, ist eine Sache, wie es rechtlich aussieht, eine andere. Da gibt es einen Artikel, der der Frage "Einmal bezahlen, immer bezahlen?" nachgeht. Da ist der Link:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## dvill (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Tobinger schrieb:


> jetzt kam ne mahnung sie solle zahlen aber mit einer anderen kontonr


Die Halbwertszeit für Kontoverbindungen in dieser Branche ist gerade so lang wie die Zeitspanne, bis dass die Bank bemerkt, für welche Geschäfte sie die Gelder ins Ausland transferiert. Kontoführende Banken freuen sich über entsprechende Hinweise.

Allgemeine Erfahrungen besagen, dass auch Zahlungen nicht vor weiteren Belästigungen mit Mahn-Drohschreiben schützen.


----------



## Tobinger (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

danke, also muss sie jetzt eine richtige kündigung und eienn richtigen widersrpcuh noch einlegen? oder reicht ingnorieren völlig aus?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Jessy (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ Christian144 : Also die Panik hatte wir alle! Auch ich als mir letzte Woche mit einem gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid gedroht wurde. Aber ich bin nun beruhigt, weil ich nun ganz sicher weiß das es sich einfach um ne [ edit]Firma handelt... 

Aber ich habe auch noch immer ein wenig bedenken, weil ich mich wirklich da angemeldet habe aber nix von kosten gesehen habe und 1-2 da online war aber dann war mir das zu dumm da stand ständig ich hätte neue Nachrichten etc aber da waren nie welche! Und  dann war ich da nicht mehr on-line.

Die sagen es kam ein Vetrage zu Stande, aber soweit ich weiß kommt ein Vetrag aus 2 übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen zu Stande. Aber ich wusste nix von den Kosten und bin damit doch auch gar nicht einverstanden, also ist das wenn es überhaupt ein Vetrag ist doch gar kein gültiger Vetrag oder? Man man man ist echt schlimm sowas... wie schnell das gehen kann das man auf sowas reinfällt... ist mir sonst nie passiert und dann sowas...


----------



## katzenjens (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Jessy,

Du hast wahrscheinlich nix von den Kosten gesehen, weil zu dem Zeitpunkt, als Du Dich angemeldet hast, entweder nix von Kosten stand oder es sehr gut versteckt war (kleine Schrift unterhalb des Bildschirms). Die Nutzlosbranche versucht mit vielerlei Tricks, ihre Opfer zu täuschen.

Überlege, wie Du auf die Seite aufmerksam wurdest. Vermutlich durch eine Mail, oder? Wenn man über den Link in der Mail zu dieser Seite gelangt ist, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit gross, dass dort weniger stand als wenn man direkt auf die Seite geht. Die Tricks genau zu erklären würde Laien verwirren. Kurz und gut, die Betreiber versuchen auf trickreiche Weise, ihre Opfer zu verunsichern, sodass diese tatsächlich glauben, sie hätten etwas übersehen. Zusammen mit den bedrohlich wirkenden Mahnungen kommt bei vielen ein mulmiges Gefühl auf. Völlig zu Unrecht. Vor Gericht würden die Anbieter vollends auf die Nase fallen, deshalb versuchen sie es mit Einschüchterung und teilweise bösen Lügenmärchen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Jessy (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@KatzenJens: Ja natürlich hab ich ne Email von den bekommen meine Nachbarin ... häte mich eingeladen, das dumme ich hatte wirklich ne nachbarin die so hieß wie die die mich da angeblich eingeladen hat also bin ich auf den link gegangen und hab da extra noch geguckt, aber nix von kosten. ich hab mir sogar die mühe gemacht die agb zu lesen, habe aber nix von preisen gesehen... Ja und dann war die erste rechnung da, die hab ich ignoriert und denen dann ne woche später an 3 E-Mail Adressen nen Wiederruf geschickt. Dann kam erstmal nix mehr und jetzt war letzte Woche der Mahnbescheid an, aber ich habe mir deine Videos schon angeguckt und muss sagen die haben mich dann beruhigt. Danke


----------



## Lawida (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also ich muss auch sagen das mich die Videos bei youtube ganz schön beruhigt haben! Die ganze Leserei vorher hat mich total durcheinander gemacht. Vielen Dank für die Mühe @katzenjens :-D


----------



## Ajtac (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo, bin auch bei Nachbarschaft24 reingefallen, habe mit Einschreiben Rückschein in der Schweiz Widerspruch eingelegt und erhielt danach trotzdem Zahlungserinnerung. Habe erneut per mail und schriftlich Einschr./Rückschein Widerspruch eingelegt und dann kam folgende email:

Betreff: Kündiungsbesätigung 

Sehr geehrte .....,

wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden diese natürlich berücksichtigen. Bedenken Sie aber, dass Ihnen interessante Kontakte entgehen.

Wir haben Ihr Storno zum 23.10.2009 erfasst.

Sollten Sie sich umentscheiden, melden Sie sich bitte wieder bei uns, dann werden wir Ihren Account wieder reaktivieren.

Bitte auf diese E-Mail nicht antworten. E-Mails auf diese Adresse können leider nicht bearbeitet werden. Einen direkten Kontakt und Hilfestellung zu diversen Themen erhalten Sie im Login-Bereich unter zur Hilfe. Nutzen Sie dort bitte unser Kontaktformular.

Ich dachte, ich guck nicht richtig, die haben die Kündigung Widerspruch etc. ignoriert und einfach nach 2 Jahren die KÜndigung bestätigt. Was soll ich nun machen? Hat von Euch auch schon jemand diese mail erhalten?


----------



## dvill (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von dieser Bande gibt es hier zuhauf. Damit kann man leben.


----------



## SebastianK (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ajtac schrieb:


> Hat von Euch auch schon jemand diese mail erhalten?



Wenn du sie Suche des Forums nutzt, dann siehst du, daß es bereits 15 vor dir waren, die diesen Text bekommen haben und diesen auch hier im Thread geposted haben. Nix neues.


----------



## tischi_1 (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo  ich habe auch mails von der nbs24 bekommen einmal rechung und einmal mahnung
als ich mich im oktober  anmeldete stand nirgents das man irgentwann irgentwas bezahlen soll

 wie kann ich mich wehren


----------



## haiobai (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo, ich hab mir auch nochmal die Bestätigungs-Mails von Nachbarschaft24 angeschaut, keine Hinweise auf irgendwelche Kosten oder Bankverbindungen. Also weiss ja von Anfang an nicht, wohin ich irgendwas zahlen soll. Und das allein ist doch schon [...] genug, vor allem, wenn dann nach 5-6 Wochen die Zahlungserinnerung kommt, in der 5 Euro Mahngebühr zusätzlich erhoben werden. Ist doch klar, dass ich denen dann keinen Cent überweise. Gruss an alle. Ruhig Blut.

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## katzenjens (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

wieso wehren?
Lesen bildet...
Oder, wer nicht lesen mag, guckt sich das hier an.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Ajtac (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hast Du einen Mahnbescheid erhalten? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## sascha (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ajtac schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Mahnbescheid erhalten? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?



Mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Izzie1975 (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe heute einen Mahnbescheid erhalten und bin erstmal aus allen Wolken gefallen und auch richtig in "Panik" geraten.

Ich hab' jetzt hier mal so einiges durchgelesen. Es ist also definitiv richtig, dass ich auf die Mahnung nicht reagieren soll und mir auch nichts "passiert". Mir ist das jetzt das 1. Mal passiert und ich bin doch ein bißchen durch den Wind.

Ich weiß, Ihr habt die Frage sicher schon 1000 mal beantwortet. Aber ich will einfach mal auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Ajtac (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Izzie1975 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute einen Mahnbescheid erhalten und bin erstmal aus allen Wolken gefallen und auch richtig in "Panik" geraten.
> 
> Ich hab' jetzt hier mal so einiges durchgelesen. Es ist also definitiv richtig, dass ich auf die Mahnung nicht reagieren soll und mir auch nichts "passiert". Mir ist das jetzt das 1. Mal passiert und ich bin doch ein bißchen durch den Wind.
> 
> Ich weiß, Ihr habt die Frage sicher schon 1000 mal beantwortet. Aber ich will einfach mal auf Nummer sicher gehen.


Hallo Izzie1975, hast Du einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen oder nur per email eine Mahnung/Zahlungserinnerung?


----------



## dvill (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Izzie1975 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute einen Mahnbescheid erhalten


Ziemlich sicher nicht.

Die Drohung mit einem Mahnbescheid ist etwas ganz anderes als ein Mahnbescheid. Schwachsinnige Drohschreiben mit Verwendung des Reizwortes Mahnbescheid tauchen hier mit Minutentakt auf.


----------



## Izzie1975 (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das ist der Text der Email. Betreff "Zahlungserinnerung":

_"Sehr geehrte Frau  ....,

am 21.11.2007 haben Sie sich mit der IP 194.76.39.219 bei uns registriert.

Den offenen Rechnungsbetrag haben Sie leider noch nicht beglichen.
Sie sind am 21.11.2007 einen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen. Wir haben unseren Teil der Leistung erfüllt.

Bitte zahlen Sie den offenen Betrag innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage. Ansonsten sehen wir uns gezwungen ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gemäß §§ 688 ff. ZPO gegen Sie einzuleiten, wodurch erhebliche Kosten auf Sie zukommen.
Wir hoffen jedoch, dass Sie das zu vermeiden wissen. Begleichen Sie bitte beigefügte Rechnung auf das Konto unseres Zahlungsdienstleisters (Bitte beachten Sie, dass der Zahlungsdienstleister lediglich die Zahlungsabwicklung vornimmt und keinerlei Auskünfte zu unserer Dienstleistung machen kann. Für alle Fragen stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich jederzeit persönlich zur Verfügung):"_

Danach kommt eben noch Bankverbindung, Adresse, etc.


----------



## Ajtac (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das ist doch kein Mahnbescheid. Hat denn schon mal jemand einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten? Ich lese hier immer nur was von den emails Zahlungserinnerungen etc.


----------



## Izzie1975 (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ajtac schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Mahnbescheid. Hat denn schon mal jemand einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten? Ich lese hier immer nur was von den emails Zahlungserinnerungen etc.


Sorry, hab' mich nicht mehr richtig erinnert. Als ich in die Mail reingeschaut hab, hab ich gesehen, dass es "nur" eine Zahlungserinnerung ist.


----------



## Ajtac (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe diese mail auch erhalten und erneut dagegen Widerspruch schriftlich eingelegt und dachte, danach sei die Angelegenheit erledigt. Aber Pustekuchen.
Danach kam die Kündigungsbestätigung zum Oktober 2009. Da ja bei der Zahlungserinnerung das gerichtl. Mahnverfahren angekündigt wurde interessiert es mich mal, ob das dann wirklich folgt oder ob die einen weiter Zahlungserinnerungen schicken?


----------



## Izzie1975 (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ajtac schrieb:


> Ich habe diese mail auch erhalten und erneut dagegen Widerspruch schriftlich eingelegt und dachte, danach sei die Angelegenheit erledigt. Aber Pustekuchen.
> Danach kam die Kündigungsbestätigung zum Oktober 2009. Da ja bei der Zahlungserinnerung das gerichtl. Mahnverfahren angekündigt wurde interessiert es mich mal, ob das dann wirklich folgt oder ob die einen weiter Zahlungserinnerungen schicken?



Genau so hab ich auch reagiert. Gekündigt zum November 2009. Und was jetzt?


----------



## SebastianK (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Izzie1975 schrieb:


> Genau so hab ich auch reagiert. Gekündigt zum November 2009. Und was jetzt?



Und jetzt mal die Antworten lesen und nicht nur die Postings der anderen Geschädigten.


----------



## katzenjens (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

ob es ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist, erkennt man am Absender. Dieser müsste ein deutsches Gericht sein. Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide gibts übrigens nicht per EMail. :smile: Alles andere sind höchstens Mahnungen mit Drohungen und falschen Aussagen. Auf Mahnungen der Nutzlosanbieter kann man reagieren, muss man aber nicht. Aber entscheiden müsst ihr selbst, wem ihr mehr Glauben schenkt, dem Mahnungsschreiber oder den Profis hier im Forum welche mehrfach täglich die Tipps posten.

Ach ja, gerichtliche Mahnbescheide aus Dubai gibts eh nicht :scherzkeks:. Aus der Schweiz auch nicht. Und selbst wenn sich ein deutsches Inkassobüro irgendwann der Forderungen erbarmt, ändert auch dieses nichts an der Sachlage.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Ajtac (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Genau die Frage habe ich mir ja auch gestellt? Ich habe hier noch keine richtige Anwort gefunden. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es sich lohnt, gegen diese Kündigung noch mal schriftlich per Einschr. zu widersprechen. So wie ich das hier gelesen habe, reicht 1x Widerspruch einzulegen. Ich habe das ja bereits 2x gemacht und eigentlich habe ich auf das 3x keine Lust. Ist ja auch alles ziemlich nervig.


----------



## Wembley (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ajtac schrieb:


> Ich habe diese mail auch erhalten und erneut dagegen Widerspruch schriftlich eingelegt und dachte, danach sei die Angelegenheit erledigt. Aber Pustekuchen.


Wenig überraschend. Das ist Teil des Geschäftsmodells. Ausführlicher erklärt durch diesen Link:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/


Ajtac schrieb:


> Da ja bei der Zahlungserinnerung das gerichtl. Mahnverfahren angekündigt wurde interessiert es mich mal, ob das dann wirklich folgt oder ob die einen weiter Zahlungserinnerungen schicken?


In den vorhin geposteten Links wird nun wirklich immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, was deren Drohungen wert sind. Und um es noch einmal ganz klar zu sagen: Bisher ist uns noch *nichts bekannt*, dass die einen *gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid *verschickt hätten. Der kommt vom Gericht und nicht von einem automatisierten dubaianischen Mailgenerator. Und selbst wenn was per Post kommen sollte, ist das in der Regel kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid. Wenn dieser unwahrscheinliche Fall (gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid) eintreffen sollte, gibt es immer noch keinen Grund zur Panik. Einem solchen kann man widersprechen (Kreuzchen machen), wenn man der Meinung ist, dass dieser nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Dann käme zu einem Gerichtsverfahren, falls der Mahnbescheid-Verschicker nicht doch den Schwanz einzieht. Vor Gericht allerdings dürften ihre Chancen wohl nicht so gut stehen, daher wollen die dort einfach nicht hin. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Izzie1975 (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

O.k.! Hab' jetzt ein paar Seiten mehr gelesen und werde auf jeden Fall den Profi's vertrauen. Denn wer als ihr sollte sonst Bescheid wissen? Da die Mails ohnehin in meinem Spam-Ordner landen, kann's eh sein, dass ich sie gar nicht sehe. 

Ich bin so froh diese Seite noch entdeckt zu haben. Ich wäre wahrscheinlich eine der Blöden gewesen, die bezahlt hätten. :motz: :wall:


----------



## sascha (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Ich wäre wahrscheinlich eine der Blöden gewesen, die bezahlt hätten.



Jetzt müssen unsere hessischen Porsche- und Mercedes-Freunde halt darauf hoffen, dass ein anderer Blöder bezahlt...


----------



## Izzie1975 (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen unsere hessischen Porsche- und Mercedes-Freunde halt darauf hoffen, dass ein anderer Blöder bezahlt...


Müssen sie wohl. 

Ihr habt mir jetzt mit eurer Seite eine ruhige Nacht beschert.


----------



## Citticatt (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

wie lange treiben die diesen firlefanz mit der nachbarschaft eigentlich schon? oder ist das nur eine aufgepeppte alte seite?


----------



## Anni_H. (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

so... nun hab ich es auch geschafft... 

eine rechnung habe ich schon bekommen (über 54!! euro) und die nachfolgende mahnung auch. da ich nicht genau wusste, wie ich mich verhaten sollte und... zugegeben... auch einen anflug von panik hatte, war meine erste kurzschlussreaktion meine daten zu ändern und dann ersteinmal gar nicht weiter auf die rechnung einzugehen.

nun habe ich in der mahnung... oder zahlungserinnerung, wie es so schön heisst... fogenden satz entdeckt: "Falls Sie bei der Anmeldung zusätzlich falsche Adressangaben gemacht haben, werden wir gegebenenfalls Anzeige gegen Sie stellen."

jetzt quälen mich noch mehr fragen... die für mich im moment wichtigste: können die mich wegen so etwas wirklich anzeigen?

sowas ist mir noch NIE passiert... nun bin ich wirkich mehr als ratlos:-?

ich bitte euch um rat und antwort
liebe und leicht panische grüße
anni


----------



## physicus (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo!

Lies einfach das, was bei dem Link steht! Das beruhigt sehr und hat schon vielen geholfen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

LG
P


----------



## tina_86 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo zusammen, wieder ein neuer der drauf reingefallen ist,

ich hab gestern eine mahnung erhalten, dass ich 59 euro zahlen soll. da bin ich ganz schön in panik geraten  hab dann aber hier in den beiträgen gestöbert und war erst mal erleichtert :-D
ich habe nun folgendes an die 4 mailadressen die ich von denen habe geschickt damit ich besser schlafen kann :



> Betreff: Serviceleistung - Sittenwidrigkeit
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...



folgende antworten hab ich von 3 der 4 verschickten e-mails erhalten:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> leider kann Ihre Anfrage auf diesem Wege nicht bearbeitet werden. Nutzen Sie bitte unser Kontaktformular im internen Bereich. Diese finden Sie unter dem Punkt "zur Hilfe" im eingeloggten Bereich.
> 
> Falls Sie Ihr Login vergessen haben, können Sie sich hier Ihr Passwort anfordern, um sich einzuloggen und unsere Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen.



soll ich mich nun wirklich einloggen und mit hilfe des kontaktformulares mein schreiben verschicken? ehrlich gesagt möchte ich mich da nicht mehr einloggen, wer weiß was dann passiert :roll:. aber eine antwort auf meine mail steht ja noch aus, mal gespannt ob ich noch eine antwort von denen erhalte.

lg, tina


----------



## Izzie1975 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass ich demnächst meinen Internetanbieter wechsle. D. h. ich bekomme eine neue Mail-Adresse, die denen nicht bekannt ist. Somit kann ich ja keine Mahnungen / Zahlungserinnerungen mehr bekommen. Oder ist das "Betrug", wenn ich die neue Adresse nicht mitteile (ich hab's nicht vor)?

Ist jetzt wahrscheinlich eine saublöde Frage und es werden sich sicher ein paar kaputtlachen. Aber mich interessiert's einfach.


----------



## SebastianK (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Izzie1975 schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass ich demnächst meinen Internetanbieter wechsle. D. h. ich bekomme eine neue Mail-Adresse, die denen nicht bekannt ist. Somit kann ich ja keine Mahnungen / Zahlungserinnerungen mehr bekommen. Oder ist das "Betrug", wenn ich die neue Adresse nicht mitteile (ich hab's nicht vor)?
> 
> Ist jetzt wahrscheinlich eine saublöde Frage und es werden sich sicher ein paar kaputtlachen. Aber mich interessiert's einfach.



Wenn man sich anschaut, was du vor kaum 12 Stunden geschrieben hast und welche Antwort du darauf bekommen hast:
ja- es ist eine saublöde Frage.


----------



## Izzie1975 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ist ja schon gut. Ich nehm' die Frage zurück.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Citticatt schrieb:


> wie lange treiben die diesen firlefanz mit der nachbarschaft eigentlich schon?


"Auf Sendung gegangen"   ( d.h registriert)  sind die Seiten am 17.09.2007, unmittelbar danach
  begannen die Spammmailaktionen, die hier am 09.10.2007 den Thread mit der ersten 
Meldung/Anfrage  ausgelöst haben
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498
meinnachbar.net wurde schon viel früher bespammt ( 27.07.2007 )
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=119140#post119140


Citticatt schrieb:


> oder ist das nur eine aufgepeppte alte seite?


Eine aufpeppte alte Masche des Pseudokostenlosseitenkonzepts, das seit ca zwei Jahren das
( deutschprachige? ) WWW heimsucht


----------



## Wembley (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



tina_86 schrieb:


> soll ich mich nun wirklich einloggen und mit hilfe des kontaktformulares mein schreiben verschicken? ehrlich gesagt möchte ich mich da nicht mehr einloggen, wer weiß was dann passiert :roll:. aber eine antwort auf meine mail steht ja noch aus, mal gespannt ob ich noch eine antwort von denen erhalte.


Ich kenne kaum einen User hier, der sich da noch einmal einloggen will. Aus durchaus nachvollziehbaren Gründen. Was die Erreichbarkeit der Firma per Mail betrifft: Deren Problem, nicht das des Kunden. Damit erreichen die höchstens, dass man diese sogenannte "Internet-Firma" noch weniger ernst nimmt.


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich frage mich immer wieder, ob alle diejenigen, die für knapp 60 € derart in Panik geraten, dass sie Kinder, Essen, Job usw. vergessen (also etwa ein Viertel der 1.900 Postings vor diesem), auch brav alle z.B. eine private Haftpflichtversicherung haben, eine Rentenvorbereitungsstrategie ihr eigen nennen, nie schneller fahren denn geboten, und auch sonst alle geringwertigen Risiken abgesichert haben.

Mann, Leute, es geht um 60 €!! Das ist sicher ein hübsches Sümmchen, aber wer bei diesem Betrag "überlebensgefährdet" ist, der darf keinen PC mit Internetanschluss haben! Viel zu gefährlich!!

*Also: Ruhig bleiben.​*
Es ist sehr ärgerlich, ja. Aber der Fortbestand des westlichen Abendlands hängt nicht daran!


----------



## Izzie1975 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Gerade habe ich diese Mail bekommen:

Sehr geehrte Frau [.........],

noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie
nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.

Da Sie uns keinen Widerruf zugesandt haben, wurde der Vertrag wie vereinbart
abgeschlossen. Zudem haben Sie die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unseres
Service gelesen sowie akzeptiert und waren darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass
eine Gebühr im Voraus zu leisten ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Supportteam

Beauftragtes Servicecenter Europe:
Servicecenter/netsolution
Via Vorame 98
6612 Ascona
Switzerland

netsolution FZE
Sheikh Zayed Road
P.O. Box: 124166, Dubai
United Arab Emirates

Faxnummer: +423 662 901 808


Ist das jetzt eine der sogenannten "Drohungen"? Außerdem ist mir eingefallen, dass die Mailadresse, die ich angegeben habe nur eine Nebenadresse ist. Die kann ich ja jederzeit löschen.

_Name editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## tina_86 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

danke soweit für die antworten. ich werd mich dann wohl mit sicherheit nichtmehr da einloggen.

ich bin student ohne eigenes einkommen. ich bin zuerst wirklich davon ausgegangen das ich nun 2 jahre lang 9 euto pro monat an die bezahlen muss, zusammen immerhin 216 euro. wenn man aus dem nichts so eine nachricht erhält kann man da denke ich schonmal kurzfristig in panik geraten. zudem hatte ich angst das eventuell tatsächlich noch ein gerichtsverfahren gegen mich eingeleitet wird (rechtsschutz haben wir ungewollt nichtmehr). 

aber dank den beiträgen hier wird klar, dass das einfach nur eine abzocker masche von denen ist.


----------



## guinness (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

bin der Neue... 

Mir ist das gleiche passiert.

Ich denke mir hier gehts ja nicht nur um 54€ sondern um 4x 54€, da der Betreiber einem ja ein 2 Jahresbeitrag aufzwingt.

So long! 

Ciao


----------



## SebastianK (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Spielt die Summe denn eine Rolle für irgendwen?
Stell dir vor, sie würden eine Forderung von 3 Fussnägeln, 4 Zähnen und 12 Haaren stellen. Wäre so ziemlich das gleiche.


----------



## guinness (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Spielt die Summe denn eine Rolle für irgendwen?
> Stell dir vor, sie würden eine Forderung von 3 Fussnägeln, 4 Zähnen und 12 Haaren stellen. Wäre so ziemlich das gleiche.


Wie sagt Radio Eriwan: Im Prinzip ja, aber....


----------



## SebastianK (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Dann fang schon mal an zu schneiden und zu ziehen oder setz dich entspannt zurück und schmunzel über die krampfhaften Versuche der Nepper, an das Geld der User zu kommen :smile:


----------



## jupp11 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



guinness schrieb:


> Wie sagt Radio Eriwan: Im Prinzip ja, aber....



ein bißchen schwanger gibt es nicht. Entweder jemand kapiert, worum es sich bei dem Müll handelt  oder er/sie bezahlt...


----------



## Izzie1975 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Mein Adrenalinspiegel ist trotz eurer Aussagen bei meiner o. g. Mail kurzfristig wieder gestiegen. Ich kann halt nix dafür. Gerate eben schnell in Panik. :wall:


----------



## SebastianK (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> ein bißchen schwanger gibt es nicht. Entweder jemand kapiert, worum es sich bei dem Müll handelt  oder er/sie bezahlt...



Besser kann man es wirklich nicht vergleichen


----------



## euleee (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo, 

ich hab mal eine Frage.

Ich habe bei der Ausfüllung eine Fantasieadresse eingegeben.
Finden die über die IP die richtige Adresse heraus?

Viele Grüße


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



euleee schrieb:


> Finden die über die IP die richtige Adresse heraus?


Radio Eriwan invers:  im Prinzip nein
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## guinness (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



euleee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage.
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht soooo einfach...

Sie müssen erst Anzeige erststatten, dann kann sich die Staatsanwaltschaft aufraffen deinen Provider zu Herausgabe der Anschlußdaten auffordern usw.

Wie gesagt, dann haben sie den Anschlußinhaber...


----------



## guinness (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Radio Eriwan invers:  im Prinzip nein
> http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
> http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/



Diesmal nicht nur im Prinzip, vollkommen richtig!


----------



## euleee (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Lieber Webwatcher,

tausend Dank für Deine Antwort, das beruhigt sehr!
Entschuldigt, wenn meine Frage schon mal gestellt wurde, habe sie aber auf ca. 20 Seiten nicht gefunden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Izzie1975 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

So! Hab meine Email-Adresse gelöscht. Nun werden die mich hoffentlich nicht mehr finden!


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Izzie1975 schrieb:


> So! Hab meine Email-Adresse gelöscht. Nun werden die mich hoffentlich nicht mehr finden!


Vielleicht doch ...


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch ...



nu heiz hier nicht auch noch die Panik an, es gibt schon genug davon...


----------



## Creativo (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo!

Ich wollte nur mal so nebenbei erwähnen, dass es in der "test" Ausgabe Nr. 5 / 2007 einen Artikel über "Abofallen im Internet" gab, und der für mich wichtigste Satz lautet:

_"Und der Clou: Die 14-tägige Frist greift hier fast nie. Denn auf dieses Recht muss "in Textform" hingewiesen werden.
Das heißt: Der Kunde muss den Text so erhalten, dass die Firma nichts mehr daran verändern kann. "Eine Webseite reicht nicht, denn da kann der Hinweis schon bald ganz anders aussehen"_ (Zitat aus test).

Im Hinblick auf den Hinweis dieser (...), "sie haben unsere "AGB" gelesen und angeklickt".

Gruss
Creativo

:sun::sun::sun:


----------



## Izzie1975 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch ...



Witz komm' raus.


----------



## Dirk Schreiber (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Zusammen.
Nochmal Ich.
Ich habe mir auf der Wieso Seite den Antwortbrief geladen und als Wiederruf an diese adresse [email protected] gesendet.
Lt. Gesetz gilt eine e-mail wie ein Einschreiben. Jetzt werde ich mal abwarten was geschieht. Keine Angst vor Inkasso, alles aussitzen.Im schlimmsten Fall kommen 160€ Gerichtskosten auf einen zu, wenn es soweit kommt , nur die bekommen von mir nichts!!!
LG Dirk


----------



## Dirk Schreiber (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Zusammen.
War gerade nochmal auf der Seite Nachbarschaft 24.net. Ich hab ein Profil von denen bekommen, was ich gar nicht eingegeben habe und was auch bestimmt nicht zu meinem aussehen passt. Das ist doch schon eine frechheit! Aber am schlimmsten ist, das ich meine Adressdaten dort nicht löschen kann. Man sollte Strafanzeige stellen, die täuschen damit alle Nutzer. Gibt es schon Sammelklagen oder ähnliches?
LG Dirk


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Dirk Schreiber schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall kommen 160€ Gerichtskosten auf einen zu, wenn es soweit kommt , nur die bekommen von mir nichts!!!
> LG Dirk


du wärst der absolut erste seit zwei Jahren


Dirk Schreiber schrieb:


> Man sollte Strafanzeige stellen, die täuschen damit alle Nutzer. Gibt es schon Sammelklagen oder ähnliches?
> LG Dirk


Bevor du hier weiter phantasierst: Wie willst du jemanden in Dubai verklagen bzw umgekehrt
 wie will der dich hier verklagen?

Sammelklagen gibt es nicht in D
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Dirk Schreiber (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ Captain Picard
Wollte nicht phantasieren! Hast ja recht, wollte nur Mut machen. :smile:


----------



## flower1984 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ich habe auf mehreren mailadressen nochmals widersprochen. ein paar fehlermeldungen kamen.. aber nicht von allen adressen. heißt ja erstmal, dass die den widerspruch in jedem fall bekommen haben. jetzt ist die erste mahnung per mail gekommen... ich weiß ja, das jeder sagt: "bleib ruhig... passiert schon nicht... usw." aber sorgen mache ich mir schon. soll ich auf die mahnung wieder reagieren und wieder einen widerspruch schreiben? oder einfach ignorieren? Noch hinzu kommt, dass das ich jetzt noch ne mail-adresse mehr von denen habe. als würden die pro user ne neue kontakt-mail-adresse einrichten. Es ist einfach nur noch zum kotzen!

Das ist bestimmt auch irgendwo schonmal beantwortet worden, aber den massen an einträgen überlese ich es wahrscheinlich ständig. Vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand dazu ne antwort geben. wäre nett. lg


----------



## sascha (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand dazu ne antwort geben. wäre nett. lg



Klar. Lies das:


----------



## comix (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

das habe ich heute von denen per Mail bekommen
die haben einfach einen Vordruck genommen,
ohne auf die Hintergründe zu achten
von mir gibts jedenfalls nichts, bis zum bitteren Ende :dagegen:

Sehr geehrter Herr *****,


noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie
nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.

Da Sie uns keinen Widerruf zugesandt haben, wurde der Vertrag wie vereinbart
abgeschlossen. Zudem haben Sie die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unseres
Service gelesen sowie akzeptiert und waren darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass
eine Gebühr in Höhe von 9,00 € monatlich, halbjährlich im Voraus zu leisten
ist.


----------



## wlilo (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ich bin auch reingefallen. habe aber die rechnung noch nicht bezahlt. komme aber auch nicht  mehr auf die seite. wenn ich eingebe passwort vergessen, kommt nix. Ich habe folgendes an nb24 geschrieben

"Wenn ich wirklich diese Bestellung aufgegeben habe, warum bekomme ich dann nicht antwort auf passwort vergessen??.
ich weiß jetzt nicht wohin ich schreiben soll."

geantwortet hat man mir wieder mit dem üblichen, einloggen, auf hilfe gehen und schreiben.

ich sitze es aus. ich hoffe, ich bekomme keinen weiteren ärger.

wer erfahrung hat. bitte hilfe

liebe grüße
lilo


----------



## jupp11 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



flower1984 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand dazu ne antwort geben. wäre nett. lg


was hat sich den seit deiner ersten Anfrage geändert?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=215391#post215391


----------



## jupp11 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



wlilo schrieb:


> wer erfahrung hat. bitte hilfe


Lesen bildet 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

und dann den Thread. In den fast 2000 Postings ist alles schon hundertemale bis zum Erbrechen besprochen worden.


----------



## Anna1650 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abgezockt worden? TV sucht Betroffene*

nachbarschaft24net bin auch so reingerutscht.Ich bin so im Internet am surfen,da steht da plötzlich,ob ich mehr über meine Nachbarn wissen will. Wollte ich garnicht!
Viel mehr wollte ich wissen was wohl meine Nachbarn über mich erfahren würden also habe ich mal einfach die Daten eingegeben hinterher sofort wieder raus da ich ja nichts in der Richtung fand. Theme war für mich durch,
habe auch keine Login Daten oder Sonstiges beachtet.Nach genau 14 Tagen 
bekomme ich eine Mail-Mitteilung ich hätte einen Hotelgutschein von 500,- € gewonnen wir gratulieren Ihnen.
Danach könnte ich ein aktuelles Profil abrufen
Und dann erst bekommt man mitgeteilt :der 14 tägige kostenfreie Zugang  ist abgelaufen.Man hätte jetzt zugestimmt und folgend die Rechnung.
wußte garnicht mehr um was es sich handelte,hatte auch keine Daten ,also sofort hingefaxt: Antwort heute : Mahnung Anwalt usw.
Man bin ich froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben
Danke,danke.
Vielleicht kann man sich ja zusammenschließen ,dann würden die eventuell anfallenden Anwaltsgebühren in einer Sammelklage enden.
Gruß Anna1650


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abgezockt worden? TV sucht Betroffene*



Anna1650 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man sich ja zusammenschließen ,dann würden die eventuell anfallenden Anwaltsgebühren in einer Sammelklage enden.
> Gruß Anna1650


zum 4163. Mal es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882

wen willst du den verklagen,  einen dubaianischen Briefkasten? 
lies erstmal hier  und dann den Thread, bevor du weiterpostest 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511



katzenjens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Lesen bildet...
> Oder, wer nicht lesen mag, guckt sich das hier an.
> ...


----------



## Izzie1975 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Nachdem ich mir nun das Video von Jens noch einmal in aller Ruhe angehört habe und meine Email-Adresse ohnehin gelöscht ist (ich somit auf die Mails nicht mehr reagieren kann), verbuche ich das Ganze nun unter Erfahrungen.

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## Jessy (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich hab mal noch ne Frage, hab ja nicht so viel Ahnung von PC´s wie so viele andere hier  ... mein PC hat eine IP und die bleibt doch immer gleich oder? Weil die "Wüstensöhne" (wie ihr die so schön nennt ) meinen, ich habe mich mit IP Adresse XXX angemeldet, habe meine IP Adresse nachgeguckt und ich hab ne ganzandere als die da behaupten... Ich weiß die IP nützt denen nichts, aber interessieren würde mich das trotzdem  Also wer ne Antwort für mich hat, würde mich freuen! Danke ... Jessy


----------



## Niclas (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Jedesmal , wenn du dich im Internet über  deinen   Provider anmeldest, bekommst du eine  andere sogenannte dynamische IP zugewiesen. Daher ist nur der Provider in der Lage Auskunft darüber zu geben, wer diese IP zu einem bestimmten  Zeitpunkt hatte. Auskunft darf er aber nur Strafverfolgungsbehörden geben.
Der dubaianische  Briefkasteninhaber wird sich hüten zur  Staatsanwaltschaft zu gehen. 

ansonsten: 
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## dvill (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hier geht es mächtig durcheinander.

Die IP-Adresse ist eine rein technische Angabe und ist in der normalen Welt z.B. mit einer Postleitzahl vergleichbar, die nun in der virtuellen Welt aber permanent neu zugeteilt wird.

Niemand behauptet, mit jemand anderem einen Vertrag zu besitzen, nur weil er dessen Postleitzahl kennen würde. Das ist grober Unsinn.

Die IP-Adresse kennzeichnet zu einem gegebenen Zeitpunkt den Anschlusspunkt an das Internet für einen Einzel-PC oder auch für Netzwerke.

Bereits ein allgemein zugänglicher Familien-PC macht die Zuordnung zu einer Person unmöglich. Über Bildschirminhalte oder gar Vertragsinhalte sagt die IP-Adresse exakt nichts aus.


----------



## dana (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hi! ich bin neu hier. Habe aber das gleiche problem mit der nachbarschaft.24com. wollen auf einmal auch geld von mir. ich ignoriere es erst mal da ich ja keinen vertrag mit denen abgeschlossen habe. verhalte ich mich jetzt richtig oder was soll ich machen???


----------



## Wembley (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

1) Das lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen (die letzten Seiten)

Was du tust bzw. ob oder wie du reagierst, bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## Jessy (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ Niclas: Ok Danke hehe... hatte mich schon gewundert. Dachte die würde immer gleich bleiben  Aber jetzt bin ich aufgeklärt! Dankeeee


----------



## Jessy (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ dvill: Dir auch Danke! Wollte kein Chaos veranstalten... Das die mir an Hand der IP nix nachweisen etc können hab ich durch Katzenjens schon erfahren. Hatte mich nur gewundert warum die ne andere haben als ich, wusste ja nicht das man die immer neu zugeteilt bekommt. So viel Ahnung habe ich nicht  Danke euch für´s beantworten!


----------



## comix (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

meine eMail ist jetzt gelöscht, habe immer Sand inne Augen bekommen :-D

mal sehen wann die ersten Kamele vor meinem Haus stehen :szaf:


----------



## Marinara (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo ich bin wie so viele auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen und die AGB hab ich leider auch nicht so genau gelesen. Ich hab aber mal gehört, dass evtl. Kosten sichtbar auf der Internetseite oder wo es auf jeden Fall auffällt, erscheinen müssen. Sonst hätte ich mich da auch nie angemeldet, wenn ich gewusst hätte es kostet was. Außderdem hab ich nicht die Seite gefunden, sondern die mich  Ich habe mich nämlich freiwillig mal bei Immobilienscout24 angemeldet, was meines Wissens kein Geld kostet und seitdem kannten mich scheinbar immer Leute aus nachbarschaft24...Hängt Immo24 da etwa auch mit drin? Auf jeden Fall wollte ich mal fragen, was passiert wenn ich falsche Angaben bei Nachbarschaft24 gemacht habe *gg* nur die E-Mailadresse stimmt leider, weicht aber von meinem "Pseudonamen" dummerweise ab...Ich habe am 1. Januar eine "Zahlungserinnerung" bekommen, wo meine (angebliche) IP-Adresse steht und ein Verweis ich würde angezeigt, wenn ich falsche Angaben gemacht habe. Stimmt das? Und woher kriegen die meine IP-Adresse.Ich weiß gar nicht ob das wirklich meine ist, das muss ich noch rausfinden. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja, wobei "wir" nur technische Hilfe meint: Lies diesen Thread (die Seite vor dieser hier von oben her reicht) und folge den hier angegebenen Links.


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Marinara schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht ob das wirklich meine ist, das muss ich noch rausfinden.


kannst du gar nicht und  die Knaben  auch nicht 

lies  mal von hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=217776#post217776


----------



## dvill (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jessy schrieb:


> Wollte kein Chaos veranstalten...


Wollte ich auch nicht andeuten. Mit Verwirrung meinte ich die Wirkung der Drohschreiben der wüsten Söhne. Die technische Frage, welche IP zu welcher Zeit mit einer anderen IP Daten austauschte, hat mit der Frage, wer mit wem einen Vertrag geschlossen hat, nichts gemeinsam.

Das ist eine Fata Morgana aus der Wüste. Für mich klingt die Drohung, ich kenne Deine IP, nicht viel anders als die Drohung, ich weiß, wo Dein Auto parkt. Die Drohschreiben sollen Unsicherheit verursachen, ebenso wie ein Hinweis, die Pizzeria könnte brandgefährdet sein.

Das Amtsgericht Lübeck blickt durch. Link siehe Signatur.

Die IP-Nummer spricht nicht unbedingt für den Forderungssteller.


----------



## Insider (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Die IP-Nummer spricht nicht unbedingt für den Forderungssteller.


Dort heißt es auch: 





> Zudem liegen bereits mehrere ähnliche Fälle in Bayern vor...


..welch Untertreibung, es werden Heerscharen Manpower verpulvert, die sich in deutschen Beamtenstuben mit diesen blödsinnigen Rechnungsläufen (nicht erfolgversprechend) zu beschäftigen haben.


----------



## dvill (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> So ist z. B. die angedrohte Klage ohne vorheriges ordentliches Mahnverfahren gar nicht möglich.
> Uns ist kein Unternehmen bekannt, dass versucht hat solche unseriösen Forderungen durch ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einzutreiben.


Parole: Verunsicherung der Verbraucher.


----------



## marcello78 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi, 
ich weiß hier steht schon jede Menge zu dem Thema, trotzdem hab ich nochmal eine Frage zu dem ganzen. Auch ich habe die Mail bekommen das mich jemand sucht und den Namen kannte ich sogar, also fluchs reingeschaut und nichts war mit dem erhoften Bekannten..dann Tagelang Mails von wegen vervollständigen sie ihr Profil, ich Dussel das gemacht, aber einen flaschen Namen (also Nickname) angegeben, zudem bin ich frisch umgezogen und an dieser Adresse noch gar nicht angemeldet, schon gar nicht unter dem Namen. Nun kommen hier die bekannten Rechnungen und Mahnungen..
Wenn ich das richtig Verstanden habe, kann ich vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen, solange ich keine Post bekommen habe,  habe ich natürlich nicht, weil der Name hier ja nun gar nicht wohnt, demnach könnte ich ja noch widerrufen obwohl die 14 Tage schon abgelaufen sind...Das Profil lässt sich ja auch nicht löschen.
Anderseits denke ich mir, da die meinen Namen ja nicht haben, nur eine Email Adresse die wiederum auch meinen Namen nicht enthält, wäre es klüger die Sache auszusitzen und nichts zu tun?!
War einer in ähnlicher Situation oder weiß jemand wie die Rechtslage ist wenn der Name falsch ist? Über meine gmx Email Adresse, wäre ich ja wahrscheinlich zu identifizieren??
Ich werde denen jedenfalls nichts zahlen, die Frage ist nur Widerspruch ja oder nein?? und wenn ja unter welchem Namen? Dem Nick oder dem echten?
Nicht das ich die ganze Sache vergesse und ignoriere und dann kommen statt der 59 euro in ein paar Jahren mehrere 100 euro auf mich zu, da ich nicht widersprochen habe?!

Besten Dank für einen Tip:-p


----------



## jupp11 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



marcello78 schrieb:


> Nicht das ich die ganze Sache vergesse und ignoriere und dann kommen statt der 59 euro in ein paar Jahren mehrere 100 euro auf mich zu, da ich nicht widersprochen habe?! Besten Dank für einen Tip:-p



lies  noch mal in Ruhe alle Infos, du hast einiges nicht verstanden

Wie  du auf die abenteuerliche Idee kommst, die Scheichs könnten in ein paar Jahren auf Kamelen 
(die sie aus dem Briefkasten geholt haben) angeritten kommen und Deutschland erobern, weiß ich nicht,
 anders kann ich mir  deine  Schreckensvisionen  nicht erklären.
Sie können   jetzt ihre illegalen Forderungen  nicht durchsetzen, wieso ein paar Jahre später?


----------



## marcello78 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hmmm,
steh ich auf dem schlauch, ich meine ich hab so ziemlich alles gelesen, aber in da war immer die rede von widerspruch gleich bei rechnungserhalt, das is ja nunmal gelaufen... aber hast recht, was scheren mich die karmele:-D


----------



## SebastianK (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



marcello78 schrieb:


> hmmm,
> steh ich auf dem schlauch, ich meine ich hab so ziemlich alles gelesen, aber in da war immer die rede von widerspruch gleich bei rechnungserhalt, das is ja nunmal gelaufen... aber hast recht, was scheren mich die karmele :-D



:thumb:

Eben!
(BTW: Kamele sind schöne Tiere)


----------



## marcello78 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

so richtig schlau bin ich immer noch nicht geworden..auch wenn die kamele schöne tiere sind


----------



## SebastianK (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja was willst du denn noch mehr?
Seit 190 Seiten wird erzählt, daß sie dich mal kraulen können und sonst nichts.
Seit 190 Seiten liest du, daß sie nur leere Drohungen und übelriechende Luft von sich geben können.
Seit 190 Seiten liest du, daß sie nichts sind außer Nepper.
Auf den letzten Seiten hast du gar ein Video mehrfach genannt bekommen, für die, die nicht des Lesens mächtig sind oder keine Geduld haben.
Ein Song ist gar schon erwähnt worden.

Hmm.. sag doch einfach, was dich beruhigt. Die Nutzer hier sind zu allen Schandtaten bereit- nur Drogen wird dir wohl niemand zuschicken.
Was brauchst du also, um dich zu beruhigen?


----------



## tosem (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Bin auch bei diesen [.......] reingelegt worden. Habe mir die wichtigsten Theards fleißig durch gelesen und anschließend einen Widerspruchsschreiben per Email an die Adressen [email protected] und [email protected] rüber verschickt und gleich als gesendete-ansicht ausgedruckt.

Leider erhielt ich von denen zweimal die Email,dass die Sache so nicht bearbeitet werden kann und ich es über deren Kontakformular machen müsste. Finde ich unlogisch, da diese negative Email ja praktisch als Auto-responder verschickt wurde.

Das zeigt mir deutlich, dassdie Mail bei denen auf zwei verschiedenen Mailadressen eingegangen sein muss.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden oder muss ich noch was neues zu schicken beim Kontaktformular?!

Fast hätte ich den Bezahl-Button unter paypal angeklickt. Das wäre wirklich zu schade für mein schwer verdientes Geld gewesen. Dem Google und eurem Forum sei dank ist es zum Glück nicht so gekommen.

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## SebastianK (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@tosem:
schau doch einfach in das Posting über deinem und beantworte die Frage :-D


----------



## tosem (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Vielen Dank.


----------



## SebastianK (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



tosem schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.





Du sollst nicht danken, sondern die Frage beantworten :-D


----------



## tosem (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Vll dass das nur Nepper sind und ich mich darüber keine weiteren Gedanken machen muss?!:roll:


----------



## Bruce (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



tosem schrieb:


> Vll dass das nur Nepper sind und ich mich darüber keine weiteren Gedanken machen muss?!:roll:


Guten Morgen...
ich will eigentlich keine weitere Unruhe verbreiten. Wollte nur sagen, dass ich mir gestern die Zeitung CT gekauft habe, wo auf den Seiten 64-66 unter "angelockt und abgezockt" ein grosser Bericht über Nachbarschaft24 und die weiteren Seiten dieser "Abzocker aus Schweiz/Dubai" steht. Der Bericht an sich gibt nicht sehr viel her, da die Zeitung sich auch ein wenig defensiv verhält. Ich habe mir nur den letzten Satz gemerkt und danach werde ich handeln...."Zitat: Rechtlich gesehen muss bei solchen Umständen zwar niemand zahlen, doch es werden sich schon genügend finden, die dem Inkassodruck nicht standhalten"  Ich denke liebe Mitbetroffenen, zu denen wollen wir doch wohl nicht gehören!!! 

Ich denke es ist vielleicht auch mal an der Zeit, diesem Zeitungsblatt unsere Erfahrungen klar rüberzubringen. Vielleicht kommen die dann für andere Unwissende als Mahnbeispiel in der nächsten Zeitung in den Druck??!!

Ind diesem Sinne! 
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Bruce schrieb:


> ."Zitat: Rechtlich gesehen muss bei solchen Umständen zwar niemand zahlen, doch es werden sich schon genügend finden, die dem Inkassodruck nicht standhalten"


Dies wurde schon mehrfach hier diskutiert, wobei nur die Schätzungen über den Prozentsatz
 derjenigen, die dem Druck nicht standhalten, auseinandergehen.
Es sind  jedenfalls so viele,  dass es den Betreibern ein Leben in Luxus ermöglicht.
Jeder sollte sich reiflich überlegen, ob er zu den unfreiwilligen "Spendern" gehören will.

(Ich käme mir  blöd und  verarscht vor, aber so was käme auch nie für mich in Frage...)


----------



## tosem (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Habe mein Widerspruchschreiben an 3 Mailadressen verschickt. Ich bekam heut auch drei Antwortmails von den Deppen mit dem gleichen Text, der aber über die Absenderadresse "[email protected]" rausging.

Die Mail beinhaltet dasselbe Schreiben, was ich auch schon hier im Thread oft schon gelesen habe, dass mein Testzugang abgelaufen sei und ich angeblich mit denen nun bewußt einen Vertrag von 24 Monaten abgeschlossen haben soll.

Somit hat sich die Sache für mich mit denen erledigt, werde mich bei denen nicht mehr melden.

Über so einem Irrenhaus möchte ich meine Nerven für was wichtigeres sparen!

Ich möchte mich an allen Beteiltigten dieses Communitys noch herzlichst für die Ratschläge bedanken denn ohne euch wäre ich noch blöder gewesen.:wall:


----------



## saarschwenker (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hab grad die erste mahnung mit zahlungsfrist bekommen (7 Tage)....und die ahndrohung von wegen gerichtlicher mahnbescheid....dann macht doch mal!

meinnachbar.net und  nachbarschaft24.net haben übrigens die gleiche anschrift in dubai...beid "unternehmen" laufen über den server von networksolutions.com, aber nach...24.net sitzt in amsterdam (angeblich laut neotrace) und meinnachbar.net sitzt in dubai, so man neotrace glauben kann.

jedenfalls zahl ich nix...find auch die videos von katzenjens in youtube super...


----------



## flo_ks (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

bin auch ein geneppter und warte mal ab, was bei mir alles noch so anschwemmt an emails 

hab eben aus jux und dollerei mal bei Google earth geschaut nach der adresse in der schweiz...schicke wohngegend mit alter landebahn nahedran...kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass da so ne große firma sitzt, die sich auch nen sitz in dubai erlauben kann 

naja...hoffe ich bin nicht einer der 0,001 % der fälle wo doch mal was echtes vom dt. gericht kommt, ansonsten erst mal ein großes Lob an die Moderatoren und Fragen-Beantworter...ohne dieses Forum hätt ich wahrscheinlich auch bezahlt...


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



flo_ks schrieb:


> naja...hoffe ich bin nicht einer der 0,001 % der fälle wo doch mal was echtes vom dt. gericht kommt,


Die Prozentangabe ist  übertrieben, Bei zwei Fällen (die auch noch mit Ohrfeigen  für die Betreiber 
 von Nutzlosseiten endeten) in zwei Jahren bei hundertausenden von Betroffenen, braucht man 
einen Taschenrechner um das in Prozent auszurechnen, wann sich überhaupt mal jemand von denen vor Gericht gewagt hat. Aus Dubai ist es obendrein  besonders schwierig. Ist fraglich ob Kamele so ohne 
weiteres einreisen dürfen 
Also kein unnötiges  Gezittere.


----------



## Bruce (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Prozentangabe ist  übertrieben, Bei zwei Fällen (die auch noch mit Ohrfeigen  für die Betreiber
> von Nutzlosseiten endeten) in zwei Jahren bei hundertausenden von Betroffenen, braucht man
> einen Taschenrechner um das in Prozent auszurechnen, wann sich überhaupt mal jemand von denen vor Gericht gewagt hat. Aus Dubai ist es obendrein  besonders schwierig. Ist fraglich ob Kamele so ohne
> weiteres einreisen dürfen
> Also kein unnötiges  Gezittere.


Sorry, aber ich bekam gerade diese Antwort auf meinen letzten Widerspruch...



> Sehr geehrter Herr  ,
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigen, kostenlosen Testzugang oder der vorzeitig von Ihnen
> ...



ich verfolge zwar den Chat hier regelmäßig, kann mich jedoch nicht erinnern, diese hier schon einmal gelesen zu haben. Aber ich denke es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass das ganze hier rechtlich nicht in Ordnung ist. 
Werde auf Mails von NB24 ab sofort nicht mehr reagieren.


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Mailzitat von Bruce schrieb:


> Laut Fernabsatzgesetz geht man einen Vertrag ein, sobald man seine Daten auf einer Website angibt, die AGB bestätigt und diese dann an die entsprechende Firma absendet.


:vlol:
1. das "Fernabsatzgesetz" existiert seit inzwischen 6 Jahren nicht mehr.
2. da drin stand nie (ebensowenig wie jetzt im BGB), dass ein Vertragsschluss so wie beschrieben funktioniert.

Sandsturm gehabt??


----------



## engel 24 (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja ich bin auch fast vom Stuhl gefallen,als ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhielt(heute).Da ich keine Bestätigung oder irgend etwas von einer Anmeldung wusste,bin ich ziemlich verunsichert.


----------



## engel 24 (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Bruce schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich bekam gerade diese Antwort auf meinen letzten Widerspruch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genau den Text hab ich auch bekommen,(Datum 8.1.08 )ich werd erstmal sehen,was da noch kommt.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



engel 24 schrieb:


> ,bin ich ziemlich verunsichert.


1) Das lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen (die letzten Seiten)

und entspannen, du bist wahrhaftig nicht die erste, die hier mit dem Problem postet


----------



## Bruce (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> :vlol:
> 1. das "Fernabsatzgesetz" existiert seit inzwischen 6 Jahren nicht mehr.
> 2. da drin stand nie (ebensowenig wie jetzt im BGB), dass ein Vertragsschluss so wie beschrieben funktioniert.
> 
> Sandsturm gehabt??


Ich gehe doch Recht in der Annahme, dass wir hier nicht drauf zu reagieren haben. Komisch, aber Laien (wie ich) verunsichert ewig wieder ein neues Schreiben von denen! Und darauf bauen die nur!


----------



## engel 24 (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> 1) Das lesen:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> 
> ...


ich hab mich auch eben erst hier angemeldet und dachte nicht,dass es solche Ausmasse annimmt mit dieser Firma oder was das auch immer ist.


----------



## Da-Pille (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

wie wohl viele hier habe ich auch eine E-Mail erhalten "Jemand aus deiner Nachbarschaft hat dir eine Nachricht hinterlassen"

Dumm wie ich war, hab ich mich, von Neugier gepackt, registriert... von kosten ist mir nix weiter aufgefallen... einmal eingelogt... die Ernüchterung keine Nachricht für mich ^^ (was für eine Überraschung)
Na ja als dann in den nächsten Tagen etwa 10 weitere E-Mail gekommen sind, mir hätte jemand eine Nachricht hinterlassen, kam dann des ganze in den Spamfilter... da hab ich dann paar mal noch gesehen, "eine Nachricht von Sandra, Sabine Nadine usw. (also beliebige weibliche Vornamen) wartet immer noch auf dich"... ich dachte mir was für ne Verarsche. 

Vor paar Tagen kam dann die Rechnung (die hier schon öfter gepostet wurde), ziemlich geil gleich mit der dicken Drohung von Mahnung usw... na ja kam mir schon komisch vor, kein normaler Rechnungssteller weist bei der ersten Rechnung schon auf ne mögliche Mahnung, Gerichtsverfahren usw. hin.

=> erst mal schlau machen (ganz ehrlich ohne diese dubiosen Drohungen und wenn ich nicht vor ein paar Monaten einen Bericht über Internetbetrug gesehen hätte... ich weis nicht ob ich nicht echt gezahlt hätte.)

Bin dann auf dieses Forum hier gestoßen und hab mich auch so noch bisschen informiert... damit ist klar: Nicht einen Cent werden die von mir erhalten!

Voller Vorfreude wartet mein Spamfilter nun schon auf die erste „Mahnung“, bin mal gespannt ob ich auch was per Post bekommen werden, denn des hab ich noch net so ganz rausgelesen, ob wirklich jemand schon per Post was bekommen hat (also von diesen Nachbarschaft Typen) oder nur Mails...

Na ja was ich am lustigsten finde, wenn man hier so ließt... diejenigen die gezahlt haben, erhalten dennoch weiterhin die Drohungen und Zahlungsaufforderungen schon irgendwie krass, vor allem zeigt des, dass da nen dummer PC sitzt, der einfach allen ihm bekannten E-Mail Adressen eine feste Folge von Mails zuschickt.


So, ich danke euch jedenfalls für diese tolle Forum, ohne euch hätte ich wohl auch zu denen gehört die zahlen... 
na dann, wohl dem der sich informiert  

Gruß

Pille


----------



## engel 24 (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Da-Pille schrieb:


> Hallo,
> _Full quote gekürzt modaction _


ich war auch schon fast auf dem Weg zur Bank ,dank dieses Forums spare ich mir das natürlich.Musste sich  denn hier schon jemand mit rechtlichen Schritten von denen auseinandersetzen?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



engel 24 schrieb:


> .Musste sich  denn hier schon jemand mit rechtlichen Schritten von denen auseinandersetzen?


Wie  soll  das aus  der Freihandelszone von Dubai  aus funktionieren? 

Um deine Frage  zu beantworten:  nein und  die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür,
 dass es passieren würde, liegt erheblich  unter der Chance den Jackpot zu knacken.


----------



## engel 24 (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wie  soll  das aus  der Freihandelszone von Dubai  aus funktionieren?
> 
> Um deine Frage  zu beantworten:  nein und  die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür,
> dass es passieren würde, liegt erheblich  unter der Chance den Jackpot zu knacken.


das beruhigt ja schon sehr.hoffentlich sind andere auch so schlau und werfen ihr geld nicht denen zu.vielen dank für mich hat sich das gelohnt ,mich hier angemeldet zu haben.


----------



## clau (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo! Bekamm auch emails von denen, und natürlich wurde ich neugierig wer mich sucht! Habe mich dann bei dieser Seite angemeldet, wurde aber nicht darauf hingewiesen das dies etwas kostet, war ja auch der Meinung nach den 14 Tagen Test Zeit wär ich automatisch gelöscht! Habe denen gestern eine mail geschickt, das ich die Rechnung erst bezahle wenn die mich aus dem account löschen! Danach bin ich darauf gekommen das ich diesen Betrag von 54€ halbjährlich zahlen muss und das 2 Jahre lang..... oder habe ich mich verlesen???
Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob ich keine probleme bekomme wenn ich die Rechnung nicht bezahle??? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## SEP (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Lies alle Postings auf dieser Seite und folge allen Links.

Dann ist dir geholfen.


----------



## Ferigad (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hmm...hier mal meine bisherige Erfahrung zu Nachbarschaft24.com

Also...werbemail gekrischt, mal neugierig, mal geschaut und gesehn da waren tatsächlich Nachbarn aus der Umgebung 

Also arglos registriert, vergessen, 2 monate später gibts ne Mail mit androhung zur Mahnung....erstmal seltsam, dacht ich mir, warum ne Mail und kein brief und was für ein geld?

Daraufhin hab ich erstmal, vorsichtshalber die 59 euro gezahlt...direkt mal nachgeforscht und gesehn, aha, unseriöse firma.

Habe daraufhin eine Beschwerde bei Paypal eingereicht, aber nicht von der weiterführenden Funktion gebrauch gemacht.

Direkt dazu habe ich eine fristlose Kündigung geschrieben aufgrund der [......] sowie das nicht ausweisen von aktuallisierungsdaten der AGB´s auf ihrer Webside (theoretisch könnten die jeden Tag geändert werden und keiner würde es nachvollziehn können, klarer fall für mich als Kunde Sonderkündigungsrecht in anspruch nehmen zu können)

Hab das an 3 oder 4 Mailadressen + Interner kontaktlink mit gleichzeitiger ordentiche Kündigung geschickt (übers Systemmenü)

Nun siehe da, 3 Tage erfolgte keine Reaktion auf meine Mail, stattdessen hat die Firma netsolution FZE kommentarlos die 59 Euro an mich zurückerstattet und nichts dazu geschrieben. Ich wart mal ab was passiert aber ich denke damit ist das ein einverständnis ihrerseits zur Fristlosen Kündigung 

Und den Fehler das kleingedruckte nur zu überfliegen mache ich so schnell nicht wieder! 

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Stoppelhoppser (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



halo87 schrieb:


> Hallo habe auch eine Zahlungerinnerung erhalten, bin leider auch irgenwie drauf reingefallen. :wall:  jetzt drohen die mir mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren, wenn ich nicht in 7 Tagen zahle!!




Hallo zusammen.

ich habe jetzt am 07.01 eine Mahnung erhalten, von wegen Mahnbescheid und Gerichtsverfahren. Das klang dann so.... 

Zitat: _ Hinreichend bekanntes Massenschreiben  entfernt. _

Frage: Was können und wollen diese Leute denn machen.Sie haben doch weder einen Namen oder Adresse von mir??Können diese Geldgeier denn irgendwas mit und über meine IP-Adresse anrichten?Ich habe eine andrer Ip-Adresse vor mir.
Ich bin ehrlich.Ganz geheuer ist mir diese ganze Schlamassel nicht.
So etwas ist mir auch noch nie vorher passiert.Das läßt mir so richtig keine Ruhe.
Hat vielleicht irgend jemand einen guten Rat für mich? 

Ich wäre sehr dankbar.
mfg. 
Stoppelhoppser


----------



## Exflame (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi Leute, 

ich hab heute folgende Mail von denen erhalten:

Zitat: _ Hinreichend bekanntes Massenschreiben  entfernt. _

Ich hab schon geantwortet, das wenn Sie mich noch weiter belästigen, das ich den Verbraucherschutz & einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten werde! Bin mal gespannt, was sie Antworten! Und das Sie mich rückwirkend zum 11.11.07 abmelden sollen! Und eine Bestätigung möchte ich natürlich auch von denen!

Gruß
Exflame


----------



## del.nova (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ferigad schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Direkt dazu habe ich eine fristlose Kündigung geschrieben aufgrund der Betrügerischen Methoden sowie das nicht ausweisen von aktuallisierungsdaten der AGB´s auf ihrer Webside (theoretisch könnten die jeden Tag geändert werden und keiner würde es nachvollziehn können, klarer fall für mich als Kunde Sonderkündigungsrecht in anspruch nehmen zu können)
> 
> Hab das an 3 oder 4 Mailadressen + Interner kontaktlink mit gleichzeitiger ordentiche Kündigung geschickt (übers Systemmenü)...



Hi!
Sag hast du die KündigungsMail noch im Ausgang und könntest sie mir zu kommen lassen bzw. hier mal posten?
Wäre sicher für alle Betroffenen interessant und eine große Hilfe.
Scheinst das ja alles klasse formuliert zu haben, wenn das bei dir so klappt. ^^

Grüße


----------



## Franziska (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ferigad schrieb:


> stattdessen hat die Firma netsolution FZE kommentarlos die 59 Euro an mich zurückerstattet


Die Firma netsolution FZE war das garantiert nicht.
Entweder war das die ZA Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle (eher unwahrscheinlich), 
oder die Bank nimmt kein Geld mehr an.


----------



## Dirk Schreiber (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Zusammen.
Heute ist Tag 3 seit meinem Wiederspruch per email.
Keine antwort. Zur Info mal für alle die wissen möchten was 
für eine Beweiskraft von einer email ausgeht, dieser Link:
http://www.online-werberecht.de/emailbeweis.html
LG, Dirk


----------



## Stoppelhoppser (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> ....daß Sie mich rückwirkend zum 11.11.07 abmelden sollen. Und eine Bestätigung möchte ich natürlich auch von denen!


Hallo Exflame,

das habe ich diesen Leuten auch geschrieben, aber es kam als Antwort nur, daß ich einen angeblichen Vertrag mit ihnen hätte, der bis 11.11.2009 geht. Ich weiß nichts von einem Vertrag.Und Geld kriegen diese Typen von mir ganz sicher nicht.

Gruß.
Stoppelhoppser


----------



## Ferigad (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

So ist sie jedenfalls via PayPal ausgewiesen:



> Guten Tag, XXX XXX
> 
> netsolution FZE ([email protected]) hat eine vollständige oder Teilrückzahlung für Ihre Zahlung veranlasst.
> 
> ...



#Von daher, hmm.....wenn nicht die Firma selbst dann ihre Abrechnungsstelle, das muss manuell bei PayPal gemacht werden, also von jemand angewiesen werden das er das Geld zurückerstattet.


----------



## Dirk Schreiber (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Dirk Schreiber schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> Heute ist Tag 3 seit meinem Wiederspruch per email.
> Keine antwort. Zur Info mal für alle die wissen möchten was
> für eine Beweiskraft von einer email ausgeht, dieser Link:
> ...




Hier noch ein interessanter Link:
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Dirk Schreiber schrieb:


> Hier noch ein interessanter Link:
> http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/


ist mir bekannt und  sehr gute Erklärungen, an einer  Stelle schreibt er leider Unsinn


> 11. Kann ich mich an einer *Sammelklage* beteiligen?
> 
> Auch hier stellt sich wieder die Frage, warum man überhaupt klagen will. Wenn man noch nichts gezahlt hat, dann besteht eigentlich keine Notwendigkeit einer Klage (siehe vorherige Frage) - man kann die Sache auch gut aussitzen. Hat man allerdings bereits gezahlt und möchte das Geld zurückbekommen, dann bestünde natürlich die Möglichkeit einer Zahlungsklage. Eine solche Klage ist allerdings recht risikobehaftet. Vor allem deswegen weil man damit rechnen muss, dass man zwar den Prozess gewinnt, am Ende aber auf den Kosten sitzen bleibt, weil das betreffende Unternehmen (häufig eine Limited) insolvenz ist und man nicht vollstrecken kann.


Eine  Sammelklage gibt es nicht in Deutschland 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Franziska (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ferigad schrieb:


> das muss manuell bei PayPal gemacht werden, also von jemand angewiesen werden das er das Geld zurückerstattet.



Von PayPal?

nach den PayPal Nutzungsrichtlinien gibt es


> *Angebote, die eine Genehmigung erfordern*
> Anbieten von Kontaktbörsen; Anbieten von Websites zum Datenaustausch oder Zugang zu Diskussionsgruppen; Verkauf von alkoholischen Getränken.



ob die vorliegt?
Frag doch mal einer.


----------



## katzenjens (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

nur mal so nebenbei: "ZA Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle" ist ein Kunstwort.
Wenn ich mir hier einige Postings durchsehe, insbesondere von Personen, die bezahlt haben, empfehle ich, zur Erlangung der Volljährigkeit einen amtlichen IQ-Test machen zu lassen.
Ok, es gibt genug Leute, welche vorbehaltlos glauben was in der Bild-Zeitung steht. :wall:

Auch ich überlege so langsam, meine Moralvorstellungen über Bord zu werfen und Rechnungen / Mahnungen per Spam-Mail zu verschicken. 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Dirk Schreiber (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ist mir bekannt und  sehr gute Erklärungen, an einer  Stelle schreibt er leider Unsinn
> 
> Eine  Sammelklage gibt es nicht in Deutschland
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


Stimmt.
Mit Sammelklage ist wohl eher eine Streitgenossenschaft gemeint, die aber einiger Grundsätze bedarf. Siehe hierzu http://www.jurawiki.de/StreitGenossenschaft
LG Dirk


----------



## dvill (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@katzenjens

za-clearing.com/impressum.html
support-kontakt.com/impressum.html


----------



## Franziska (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur mal so nebenbei: "ZA Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle" ist ein Kunstwort.


das ist eine real existierende Firma in Frankfurt. Forderungsmanagement, Mahnwesen ...
h*tp://w*w.za-clearing.com/index.html


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

im Nachbarthread hat jemand dazu "klare" Vorstellungen


overload schrieb:


> Deshalb: Strafe muss sein!!! und ich bleib dabei. Schuld sind nicht diese Betreiber sondern die User ohne Gehirn und Verstand, die diese Betreiber bezahlen!



Laß die Betreiber das Forum schließen! Die Nutzlosanbieter werden jubeln. 
 Vergessen werden dabei  hier von allen mal wieder die abertausende, die hier lesen und 
nicht drauflosposten. Dies ist kein privater Debattierclub! :wall:


----------



## katzenjens (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

danke dvill für Deine beiden Links. Die sind ja selbsterklärend. Das scheint eine "Kunstfirma" zu sein. Ich wette, wenn ich dort vorbeifahre, finde ich wieder nur einen Briefkasten. Auch die Aufmachung der Seite spricht für "saubere Geschäfte" :sun:. Immerhin hat man dort einen tollen Impressumgenerator installiert. Wäre mal festzustellen, ob die Konten wirklich zu der Firma gehören.

Ach ja, mal gerade im whois geguckt, unser allseits bekannter CM ist dort verzeichnet. Alle weiteren Diskussionen über die Firma erübrigen sich nun. :scherzkeks:

Viele Grüsse,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> @katzenjens
> 
> za-clearing.com/impressum.html
> support-kontakt.com/impressum.html


Ist P*P* wieder GF der Firma?
Nicht mehr  der Freiherr von S*?
Ach so: Der steht ja im zweiten Link. Sorry.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=126030&postcount=67


----------



## katzenjens (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

die ganzen Verstrickungen sind selbst für Interessierte kaum mehr nachzuvollziehen. Für Betroffene ist es schier unmöglich, die Informationen zu bekommen und dann erst recht zu begreifen was Sache ist.

Andererseits glauben anscheinend immer noch zuviele Opfer lieber den Drohungen auf den Schreiben anstatt den Füchsen hier zu vertrauen.

Nochmal, wer verdient, wenn Betroffene hier den Fachleuten folgen? Und wer verdient wenn stattdessen den Nutzlosanbieterschreiben vertraut wird? Dämmerts? 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Jaecky1980 (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hab heute auch ein Brief bekommen von nachbarschaft wie soll ich mich verhalten.


----------



## sascha (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> hab heute auch ein Brief bekommen von nachbarschaft wie soll ich mich verhalten.



Lesen:


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Nochmal, wer verdient, wenn Betroffene hier den Fachleuten folgen? Und wer verdient wenn stattdessen den Nutzlosanbieterschreiben vertraut wird? Dämmerts?


von der FAQ der Zentralen Ab***stelle


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber klar doch.


----------



## sascha (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Bitte folgen Sie den Anweisungen in der Rechnung und weisen Sie das Geld baldmöglichst an.


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

:vlol:

Sehr kreativ, fast schon selbstkritisch ...


----------



## katzenjens (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

tja, wir lachen drüber aber tausende von Opfern lassen sich dadurch einschüchtern :bigcry: . Ich suche immer noch nach dem ultimativen Videobeitrag, der selbst das sonnigste Gemüt erreicht. 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## sascha (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Ich suche immer noch nach dem ultimativen Videobeitrag, der selbst das sonnigste Gemüt erreicht.



Dann dreh doch mal einen Gerichtsprozess, bei dem ein Amtsrichter bestätigt,   dass die tatsächlich ein höchstseriöses Geschäftsmodell fahren und Zahlungspflicht besteht.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, die zwei Minuten schwarzer Bildschirm ohne Ton sind überzeugend...


----------



## saarschwenker (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Mal so ne Frage nebenbei: sind die Forenbetreiber denn schon mal mit der Presse in Kontakt getreteten, die interessiert das doch bestimmt auch mal, oder?

v.a. dann bekommen evtl. viele "Kunden" der Abzockerfirmen mit, was man tun kann...


----------



## physicus (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Tja, nachdem ich seit Frühling hier in dem Forum mitlese, kann ich sagen, dass es viele Berichte daüber im TV gab. Nur würde dadurch das Thema so ausgelutscht, dass es keine Quoten mehr bringt und damit für die TV-Anstalten uninteressant geworden ist.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kam es einmal sogar zu Handgreiflichkeiten zwischen einen Reporter und einem dieser Geschäftsführer (oder Stellvertreter), als ein Interview durchgeführt werden sollte oder so etwas in der Art wie das "Fass ohne Boden" aus "Bizz" (nun abgesetzt) überreicht werden sollte.

Quäle Dich durch ca 2000 Seiten Text. Nach weingen Seiten kennst du den Großteil dieser Seiten im Prinzp auswending, aber manchmal stösst Du doch auf Überraschungen...

LG
P


----------



## Reducal (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



saarschwenker schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage nebenbei: sind die Forenbetreiber denn schon mal mit der Presse in Kontakt getreteten ...


Einer der Betreiber ist doch selbst Presser aber das kann ja nun nicht jeder wissen. 


physicus schrieb:


> ...dass es viele Berichte daüber im TV gab. Nur würde dadurch das Thema so ausgelutscht, dass es keine Quoten mehr bringt und damit für die TV-Anstalten uninteressant geworden ist.


Das stimmt leider. Jede Presseanfrage an meine Adresse zieht deshalb neuerdings ein Stirnrunzeln bei mir auf, nach dem Motto: "....was will denn der schon wieder!"



physicus schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kam es einmal sogar zu Handgreiflichkeiten zwischen einen Reporter und einem dieser....


Das war der Typ in Fulda zu diesem Thema > HIER <. Die üblichen Verdächtigen mit ihren Sinnlosrechnungen hingegen sind da eher zurückhaltend, siehe nur das Beispiel vom "Faß ohne Boden" an den Frankfurter Genealogen oder den polnischen Deutschen in der Schweiz mit seinem dubaianischen Arbeitgeber. Alle Fernsehbeiträge sind auf Youtube noch gespeichert.


----------



## sascha (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



saarschwenker schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage nebenbei: sind die Forenbetreiber denn schon mal mit der Presse in Kontakt getreteten, die interessiert das doch bestimmt auch mal, oder?
> 
> v.a. dann bekommen evtl. viele "Kunden" der Abzockerfirmen mit, was man tun kann...



Ich hab' erst unlängst mal wieder eine Geschichte zum Thema für die Tageszeitung geschrieben. Damit könnten theoretisch bis zu 960.000 Menschen erreicht worden sein. Im Übrigen stehen wir natürlich mit Medien in Kontakt. Aber wie Reducal schon sagte, das Thema ist im letzten Jahr schon sehr oft gespielt worden.


----------



## Strasser4 (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo !! ich habe mich da auch angemeldet bei nachbarschaft24.com und habe bis jetzt nur eine e-mail bekommen mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung von 51€ !! Was soll ich machen ?? ich verstehe das nicht !!


----------



## webwatcher (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Strasser4 schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen ??


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090
3) Thread lesen (die letzten Seiten)


----------



## Strasser4 (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

DANKE !!:wall:


----------



## schnute75 (9 Januar 2008)

*1. RG bezahlt :-((*

Hallo!

Ich habe jetzt einiges gelesen wegen nachbarschaft24.net allerdings war ich der Meinung einen Fehler begangen zu haben das ich nicht richtig hingesehen habe wegen der anfallenden Kosten. 
Erst habe ich eine Mail geschickt das sie mich sofort löschen sollen, sonst würde ich meine Anwalt beauftragen.....in der Zeit auf das Warten der Antwort kam ich dann auf die Anfangsdseite und sah das es kostenpflichtig ist. Habe dann Wochenlang um die Kontoverbindung gebeten, da ich die Rechnung gelöscht habe. Als sie dann kam habe ich sie am 20.12. bezahlt. Am 01.01. bekam ich dann eine Zahlungserinnerung worauf ich schrieb das es bezahlt ist.....kann ich mich jetzt weigern die restlichen 3 mal 54 € zu zahlen, oder habe ich es mit der Zahlung akzeptiert?

Lieben Dank schon für eine Antwort


Schnute


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: 1. RG bezahlt :-((*



schnute75 schrieb:


> oder habe ich es mit der Zahlung akzeptiert?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## Corni (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo zusammen,

ich verfolge bereits seit einigen Tagen diesen Thread hier.
Hat jemand bereits schon eine Email wie die unten aufgeführte erhalten?
Sie ist als Antwort auf meinen Widerspruch (per Email von vor 3 Tagen) gekommen.
Sie scheint manuell beantwortet zu sein, aufgrund der Rechtschreibfehler.

In meiner Email davor hatte ich geschrieben, dass ich mich nicht angemeldet habe und daher habe ich einen Widerspruch eingelegt, allerdings erst mit der 1. Mahnung, da ich zuvor keinen anderen Hinweis darauf hatte (erste Rechnung, etc.). 

Mich würde interessieren, was ihr von dieser Email haltet.

Viele Grüße,

Corni

Hier nun die Email von nachbarschaft24


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wenn Sie der Meinung sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, erstatten Sie
> bitte bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. In weiterer Folge wird sich die
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Corni schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich verfolge bereits seit einigen Tagen diesen Thread hier.
> Hat jemand bereits schon eine Email wie die unten aufgeführte erhalten?


Diesen Textbaustein der Kategorie "Leere Drohungen" kennt man bereits von zahlreichen anderen Projekten.
Er wurde vor ca. 1 1/2 - 2 Jahren permanent verwendet, zwischenzeitlich eingemottet und offensichtlich jetzt wieder ausgegraben. 

Ob die Polizei auf Kamelen nach Dubai reitet, um sich mit einem Briefkasten in Verbindung zu setzen, mag sehr bezweifelt werden. :lol:


----------



## Insider (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Diesen Textbaustein der Kategorie "Leere Drohungen" kennt man bereits ...


Machen wir diese Ansage zum wiederholten Male doch mal konkret:

Das ist so eine unsinnige und juristisch sowie praktisch nicht haltbare Drohkulisse, wie sie auch von anderen Mitbewerbern gern hergenommen wird.


Corni schrieb:


> wenn Sie der Meinung sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, erstatten Sie
> bitte bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt.


Warum macht das dieses (angeblich) ausländische Unternehmen bittschön nicht selbst? Die bekommen doch ihr Geld nicht und wer wäre damit der Geschädigte?



Corni schrieb:


> In weiterer Folge wird sich die Polizei mit uns in Verbindung setzen.


....darf sie gar nicht, da das der StA vorbehalten ist und die wiederum wird es nicht tun, da es zwischen Dubai und Deutschland kein Rechtshilfeabkommen gibt. Die wenigen (unerfahrenen) Beamten, die das auf eigene Faust machen, produzieren dadurch eine nicht gerichtsverwertbare Aktion ohne Sinn und Verstand.


Corni schrieb:


> Wir werden der Behörde anschließend alle bei uns angegebenen Daten bekannt eben.


Wen interessieren denn die Daten? Die stehen doch bereits auf der Rechnung/Mahnung!


Corni schrieb:


> Darunter findet sich auch IP- Adresse des Täters, mit der eruiert werden kann...


Dummschwätz! Jeder erfahrene Internetnutzer weiß, dass zum einen die Herkunft der gespeicherten Daten zum einen aus einer Manipulation des Anbieters stammen kann und zum anderen speichern deutsche ISP noch mindestens bis 2009 nicht (höchtens 7 Tage) den zu der IP gehörenden Datenstamm über den physikalischen Ursprung der Session. *Die IP-Adresse ist sowohl für die Behörden als auch für den Anbieter nutzlos!

*


Corni schrieb:


> ...senden Sie und eine Kopie der Strafanzeige.


Niemand hat einen Anspruch auf eine Kopie einer Strafanzeige, nicht mal ein Anzeigenerstatter! Alles was er bekommen könnte wäre die Bestätigung über die "Erstattung einer Anzeige" und die ist (normalerweise) auch noch kostenpflichtig!



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> .... Firmenverbundes F.E., zwischenzeitlich eingemottet und offensichtlich jetzt wieder ausgegraben.


Dieser Hinweis ist womöglich nicht richtig. Das ist dann nämlich der Fall, wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass das ein Mitbewerber ist, nämlich ganz ein anderer Firmenverbund. Sowas soll´s geben!


----------



## cobrix (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich weiss, es nervt wahrscheinlich schon, aber ich habe auch auf die ursprüngliche Rechnung nicht reagiert und haben nun eine Zahlungserinnerung von Nachbarschaft24.com erhalten, dessen Frist heute ausläuft. Soll ich Widerspruch einlegen, oder kann ich es weiter laufen lassen und auf das "angebliche" gerichtl. Mahnverfahren warten?
Wenn ihr mir empfehlen würdet Widerspruch einzulegen- wie könnte man die am besten formulieren? Auf den Seiten der Verbraucherzentrale habe ich auf die Schnelle leider nichts gefunden...

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

...edit....


----------



## Corni (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Danke an Insider und Niko1998 für die ausführlichen Aufklärungen und Informationen, die sicherlich nicht nur mir sondern auch vielen anderen Licht ins teilweise Dunkel gebracht haben.

Ich war etwas verunsichert wie es sich mit der Speicherung der IP verhält. Ich kenne zwei seriöse Versandhäuser im Internet, die ebenfalls die IP beim Bestellvorgang mitprotokollieren und beim Bestellabschluss anzeigen. Aber generell gut zu wissen, dass die nur 7 Tage gespeichert wird und dass darüber keine eindeutige Identifikation möglich ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Corni schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwei seriöse Versandhäuser im Internet, die ebenfalls die IP beim Bestellvorgang mitprotokollieren und beim Bestellabschluss anzeigen. .


Jeder Webseitenbetreiber kann die IP seiner Besucher sehen.  Das ist etwas völlig normales, 
 nur kann er damit nichts anfangen. Außerdem wechselt die mindestens einmal täglich, bzw 
bei jedem Anmeldevorgang  beim Provider   (dynamische IP)


----------



## dvill (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Jeder Webseitenbetreiber kann die IP seiner Besucher sehen.


Heise zeigt sie zu Testzwecken auch an.


----------



## Skiflugweltmeister (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

ich bin auch einer derjenigen, die sich dort angemeldet haben. Aber die kriegen kein Geld von mir und ich verfolge diesen Thread seit ich diesen gefunden habe mit großem Interesse.
Ich habe noch was über die ZA gefunden:
[...]
Ein "höchst" seriöses Unternehmen!

Viele Grüße

Skiflugweltmeister

P.S. Alles von denen wandert direkt in den virtuellen Mülleimer!

_[Verlinkung auf eine Seite ohne nachvollziehbares Impressum entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## haiobai (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das einzige, was mich etwas ärgert, ist die genaue Angabe meiner Adresse, die stimmt auch noch. Sicher haben das alle gemacht, oder ? :wall:


----------



## katzenjens (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@haiobai

das braucht dich nicht weiter zu belasten, haben tausende nicht anders gemacht. Das heisst dass Du diverse Schreiben auch per Post bekommen kannst. Ich wette drauf, dass sich irgendwann die Inkassofirma ZA Zentrale Abrechnung zu Wort meldet mit noch böseren Drohungen. Und wieder fühlen sich einige Opfer schlecht und zahlen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Skiflugweltmeister schrieb:


> Ich habe noch was über die ZA gefunden:_
> [Verlinkung auf eine Seite ohne nachvollziehbares Impressum entfernt. (bh)]_


alles, was es über die Firma Interessantes zu wissen gibt, ist hier so bekannt wie dort und überall


----------



## UnfreiwilligerNachbar (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Mich hat es auch erwischt, und das, obwohl ich vorher immer gesagt habe mir würde sowas nie passieren. Naja, wie man so schön sagt, "errare humanum est"...
Blöd wie ich bin, hab ich im Anfall von Panik auch noch gezaht und richtig stutzig bin ich auch erst geworden, als die erste Mahnung dann trotzdem kam. Wenigstens weiss ich jetzt, was ich in Zukunft tun bzw. wohl eher nicht tun werde.


----------



## mx0941 (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,
hat denn jemand noch einen Screenshot von der NBS24 Seite wenn mann dem Link in der Einladungsemail gefolgt ist?, das müßte die Seite seit wo die eigenen Persönlichen Daten schon voreingetragen waren und nichts von Kosten erwähnt wurde.
Übrigens großes Lob an das Forum, sehr informativ das ganze das nimmt einem die Unruhe wenn mann eine solche "Rechnung" bekommen hat und mann weis wie mann sich weiter verhalten soll.

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## komm rein (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



mx0941 schrieb:


> hat denn jemand noch einen Screenshot von der NBS24 Seite wenn mann dem Link in der Einladungsemail gefolgt ist?


h**tp://w*w.nachbarschaft24.net/?x=y&mailid=5299&perso=1Ò

Da kommst Du zu einer Seite wo angeblich für einen eine Nachricht vorliegt und der Satz mit dem Preis nicht fett ist.


----------



## Teleton (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



mx0941 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat denn jemand noch einen Screenshot von der NBS24 Seite wenn mann dem Link in der Einladungsemail gefolgt ist?


Wozu, die Anzeige der Seite wird (wie im Vorposting zu sehen) über Parameter im Werbedrückerlink gesteuert. Nur die Betreiber wissen welche Parameter es gibt und was Du tatsächlich zu sehen bekommen hast. Da dürften es die Burschen schwer haben zu beweisen, dass eine ordentliche Preisangabe erfolgte. 
Obwohl, eigentlich ist das doch kein Problem, da ein Beweisantritt im Klageverfahren mangels Verfahren bisher sowieso nie erfolgte.


----------



## Zahnfee1988 (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo!
bin auch auf diese freundliche mail hereingefallen.
geschah alles im november 07
habe mich sofort nach eingang der rechnung auf die seite begeben und den vetrag gekündigt und ne nachricht geschrieben(über support) dass es ein irrtum war, dass ich mich da angemeldet hab und ich nicht zahlen werde.
danach kam das übliche bla bla mit "sie sind einen vertrag eingegangen"
und die erste mahnung. habe mittlerweile  meine emailadresse gewechselt und hoffe dass da nix weiter kommt.
weiß denn jemand wann die anfangen einem nette briefchen zu schreiben??


----------



## SebastianK (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Zahnfee1988 schrieb:


> weiß denn jemand wann die anfangen einem nette briefchen zu schreiben??



Nie


----------



## dead_against (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> h**tp://w*w.nachbarschaft24.net/?x=y&mailid=5299&perso=1Ò
> 
> Da kommst Du zu einer Seite wo angeblich für einen eine Nachricht vorliegt und der Satz mit dem Preis nicht fett ist.



Nochmal zu den links, es ist eigentlich ganz einfach aufgebaut:

h**tp://w*w.nachbarschaft24.net/   -->  normale Startseite, kosten in schwarzer fetter Schrift

h**tp://w*w.nachbarschaft24.net/?x=y     --> keine Fettschrift und auch keine farbigen Lettern

h**tp://w*w.nachbarschaft24.net/?perso=1  --> normale Startseite, kosten in schwarzer fetter Schrift, zusätlich steht oben "Du hast eine neue Nachricht"

h**tp://w*w.nachbarschaft24.net/?x=y&perso=1  --> keine Fettschrift, keine farbigen Lettern, zusätlich steht oben "Du hast eine neue Nachricht"

....da gibt es bestimmt noch zig andere Sachen die per Übergabestring angezeigt, bzw. nicht angezeigt werden können.

sers
Mario


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Auch hier mal wieder ins Gedächtnis  gerufen, dass Webseiten (und Links) nicht in Granit gemeißelt sind.

 Was heute noch funktioniert, kann morgen schon der Schnee  von vorgestern sein.


----------



## ehrlichesKätzchen (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe es versucht auszusitzen, und bekam nach zwei Wochen ne Rechnung über 54 Euro. Dann war ich ein paar Wochen nicht da und jetzt hatte ich ne Mahnung am Hals, mit der Drohung auf nen gerichtlioches Mahnverfahren. Darauf hab ich per E-Mail ne Kündigung geschickt und bekam doch glatt zur Antwort, dass Kündigungen nur per Brief angenommen werden können (es gibt auch ne Adresse in der Schweiz - kost ja nix, nen Brief ins Ausland zu schicken) und dass die Vertragslaufzeit auf 2!!!! Jahre festgelegt ist. :wall::wall:
Hier mal der Text der Mail, die ich heute bekam:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> bevor Sie sich anmelden, sehen Sie neben der Anmeldemaske, dass ein
> Betrag in
> ...


*findet das ne bodenlose Frechheit*
Vielleicht hilft jemandem wenigstens die Schweizer Adresse, um den Widerruf noch mal dort hin zu schicken. 

So was sieht mir doch glatt nach nem Knebelvertrag aus. *wird das demnächst von ihrem Anwalt prüfen lassen, ob man da nicht irgendwie raus kommt* 
Ganz davon abgesehen scheren die sich nen DRECK um das, was man da als Suchkriterien eingibt. Die interessiert nur die Kohle, die man blechen soll und sonst nichts. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall jede Gelegenheit im Netz nutzen, die Leute vor dieser Seite zu warnen. 

Vielleicht finde ich auch ne Möglichkeit, mich dort im Forum derart daneben zu benehmen, ohne mir zu schaden, dass die meinen Account löschen und dann können sie ja wohl schlecht von mir verlangen, dass ich die Kosten weiter bezahl. :scherzkeks: 



Vinylist schrieb:


> Ich habe insgesamt 4 Email-Adressen...
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## dvill (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



ehrlichesKätzchen schrieb:


> Die interessiert nur die Kohle, die man blechen soll und sonst nichts.


So einfach kann man das sagen.

Warum also über den Mahnmüll weiter grübeln?

Hamburgs Bürgermeister zeigt, wo es lang geht.


----------



## ehrlichesKätzchen (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



dvill schrieb:


> So einfach kann man das sagen.
> 
> Warum also über den Mahnmüll weiter grübeln?
> 
> Hamburgs Bürgermeister zeigt, wo es lang geht.


Ich würde denen ihren Sch*** am liebsten sonstwo hin stecken und dann anzünden!! 
Diese [........] wissen doch gar nicht was es heißt, mit jedem Euro rechnen zu müssen, die schwimmen doch im Geld. 
*wünscht denen alles Gute und dass sie bei der nächsten Hungersnot sich von ihren Geldnoten ernähren können*

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## SebastianK (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Entschuldige bitte- aber wenn du mit jedem Euro rechnen musst, dann gerade doch mit Vorsicht ein wenig unterwegs sein und WENN du wirklich mit jedem Euro rechnen musst, dann sei doch bitte so nett und erwarte nicht, daß andere für dich arbeiten und lese doch die bisherigen Hinweise!

Es gibt übrigens nebenan eine Diskussion zu diesem Thema, zu der ich dich herzlich einlade,da in diesem Thread solch Genepptenkritischen Postings leider nicht gerne gesehen werden. Vielleicht magst du als Geschädigte(r) dort gerne mitdiskutieren?


----------



## saarschwenker (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

so lange du denen zeigst, daß du exisitierst und dich mit allen mitteln..brief fax emails dagegen wehrst.tja solange hast du einen guten brieffreund (computer) der dir mails zurückschickt, ach der existiert und reagiert auf die drohungen, dann wollen wir mal den druck etwas erhöhen....... totstellen, keine panik, keine panik und erst wenn ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid ins aus flattert, dann erst reagieren, kreuz an der  richtigen stelle und zurückschicken.

Fertig!

ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommt per einschreiben...schau dir doch auch mal die videos an, dann kannst du dich entspannen...keine rechtsberatung, weder hier von mir oder von anderen noch im video, rechtsberatung beim anwalt, den du m.e. nicht benötigst, weil in 99,999 % der fälle nichts passiert.


hier die übersicht mit den videos...
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5D11UOQ0oqg&feature=PlayList&p=613FD448E961456F&index=13

am besten alle ansehen!


----------



## vaksit (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hey, ich gehöre natürlich auch zu den auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallenen. ich habe mich schön angemeldet, bei den agbs einen haken gemacht usw...ich hatte eine mail bekommen, dass alex mich zu nachbarschaft24 einladen möchte. da ich eine freundin habe, die alex heisst, habe ich mir nichts schlimmes dabei gedacht. bis dann die rechnung über 54 eur kam. ich habe dann viel hier im forum gelesen was mich dazu bewegt hat, die rechnung nicht zu begleichen. ich hatte auch einen kündigung an nachbarschaft24 geschickt, aber darauf haben sie geantwortet, dass die 2 wochen testphase vorbei sind und ich den vertrag eingegangen bin. ich habe dann trotzdem nicht bezahlt und nun 2 monate später habe ich eine mahnung bekommen mit 5 eur mahngebühr und einer androhung eines gerichtlichen mahnverfahrens. tja, ich warte nun ab was weiter passiert, denn ich werde auf keinen fall bezahlen. aber ich mich zugeben, dass doch ein wenig angst vor "schlimmeren" bleibt.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



vaksit schrieb:


> aber ich mich zugeben, dass doch ein wenig angst vor "schlimmeren" bleibt.


was soll das sein? außer dümmlichen Drohmails kommt da nichts und dass der/die  Betreiber 
auf Kamelen vorgeritten kommen ist eher unwahrscheinlich


----------



## komm rein (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



saarschwenker schrieb:


> ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommt per einschreiben


Nein.


----------



## saarschwenker (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



vaksit schrieb:


> .... tja, ich warte nun ab was weiter passiert, denn ich werde auf keinen fall bezahlen. aber ich mich zugeben, dass doch ein wenig angst vor "schlimmeren" bleibt.



das was passieren kann sind weitere mahnungen drohbriefe usw. sonst nichts.

sollte allerdings ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommen, musst du dein kreuzchen machen bei forderung wird bestritten, eine begründung braucht man nicht zurückschicken innerhalb 14 tage. video von katzenjens hier im forum

keine rechtsberatung!!!


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Danke, "komm rein",

wirklich sehr hilfreich, dein Kommentar.


Du hast recht, die Zustellung erfolgt nicht per Einschreiben, sondern mit Postzustellungsurkunde - aber das kann man ruhig auch so schreiben.

Oder halt die Kl...e halten.


----------



## saarschwenker (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Nein.



kurze antwort...kann es sein, daß sich das geändert hat??


----------



## saarschwenker (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

dann halt nich...


----------



## komm rein (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



saarschwenker schrieb:


> kurze antwort...kann es sein, daß sich das geändert hat??


Ein Gerichtlicher Mahnnbescheid ist noch nie per "Einschreiben" gekommen.


----------



## saarschwenker (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

erare humanum est oder so...:scherzkeks:


----------



## Dirk Schreiber (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallööö,
Heute ist Tag 6 nach meinem Wiederspruch.
Und? ES IST EINE ANTWORT GEKOMMEN...*freu
Hier das Geschriebene:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Schreiber,
> >
> > Sie wurden zum 14.11.2009 gekündigt. Dies bedeutet, dass der Betrag für die
> > Laufzeit beglichen werden muss. Da Ihr Widerruf nicht fristgemäß eingegangen
> ...



So jetzt heisst es abwarten. 
LG Dirk

.....ach so. Diese Mail ist dann jetzt nicht von nachbarschaft24.net sondern der Absenderadresse ist nun deine-nachbarn24.net!!!
obwohl ich doch bei nachbarschaft24.net war!
LG Dirk


----------



## komm rein (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Dirk Schreiber schrieb:


> .....ach so. Diese Mail ist dann jetzt nicht von nachbarschaft24.net sondern der Absenderadresse ist nun deine-nachbarn24.net!!!
> obwohl ich doch bei nachbarschaft24.net war!


Ist doch das gleiche. Verwenden nur jetzt eine andere Domain für Mails, wohl um die Filterung und Blockung von Mails vorerst so zu umgehen.


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Ein Gerichtlicher Mahnnbescheid ist noch nie per "Einschreiben" gekommen.


Na fein, dass du das auch einsiehst.


----------



## AnnLoe (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Bin auch ein Opfer und schlage mich damit rum. Mein Bruder hatte das auch mal. Da sollte das Geld auch eingetrieben werden. Von der Firma haben wir schon ewig nichts mehr gehört. Das ging dann auch über Postweg. 

WEnn die dir antworten, dass sie Wiederrufe nur per Post akzeptieren, dann kennen die irhe eigenen AGB´s wohl nicht. 

AUszug daraus: 
*
"Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen."*

Hieraus geht ja wohl hervor, dass per Mail durchaus legitim ist... 
Oder bedeutet dieser Satzu für euch was anderes (Die AGB´s haben die mir mal gesendet als PDF.)


----------



## saarschwenker (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

warum sollte es auch nicht...na wenn die die eigenen agbs nicht kennen, dann gute n8 nachbarschaft24, so kann man sich auch lächerlich machen :-D


----------



## AnnLoe (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



saarschwenker schrieb:


> warum sollte es auch nicht...na wenn die die eigenen agbs nicht kennen, dann gute n8 nachbarschaft24, so kann man sich auch lächerlich machen :-D


mach ich das denn richtig, wenn ich auf Direkt antworten klicke? Ich bin neu hier... 
Na hoffe es dich mal... 

Ich bin auch schon echt gestresst von denen. Ich habe versucht (zwar erst nach dem Ablaufen der Frist), aber immerhin einen WIderruf zu versenden (gemäß den AGBs) per Email. 

Ich bekam regelmäßig  Mailer DEamons oder keine Antwort ich hab nahzu zehn verschiedene kombinationen ausprobiert. vor allem natürlich die in der Regcnung, Fehlanzeige.. Hab sogar ein Fax gesendet Fehlanzeige... Ja entschuldligung, wenn die nicht erreichbar sind....

Nun habe ich eine Mahnung erhalten mit Zahlungaufforderung. DA stand dann wiede rne andere Emailadresse [email protected]... Da hat mir dann auch wer geantwortet ...

Die sagen halt, ich soll zagen weil ich wohl AGBs akzeptiert hätte und so weiter... 

Kann mir mal wer sagen, warum die immer andere anwortschrieben aussetzen??? 
Gibst da nichts einheitliches bei denen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



AnnLoe schrieb:


> Gibst da nichts einheitliches bei denen?


mangelnde Moral zB
ansonsten: Hier steht so viel zu dem Thema, dass eigentlich fast jede weitere Frage eine Beleidigung derer ist, deren geschriebene, gesungene oder gefilmte Hinweise offenbar 98% ignorieren.


----------



## AnnLoe (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja ja echt heftigst dieser Verein... Was ist sehr seltsam finde, ist, dass die sich ja volle Lotte widersprechen. 
Die schicken mir Mahnung ich soll zahlen... Weiter bekomm ich ständig mancgmal pro Tag 2 Emails, in der mich mal wieder jemand sucht. 
Heute mal eine ganz aufdringlich: 

"Letzte Erinnerung

wir haben dich in den letzten Tagen mehrfach an die Einladung und einer ungelesenen Nachricht von "Sandra" aus deiner Nachbarschaft oder Freundeskreis informiert.

### Leider hast du dich, trotz der Einladung noch nicht bei uns registriert ###"

(--> Ja wäre schön, wenns die letzte wäre) 

Ja aber können die sich mal entscheiden. Die Wollen Geld von mir weil ich mich registriert habe. Und schicken mir mails und fordern mich auch mich endlich zu registrieren... 

HÄ????

Gut, der Verein heisst jetzt nachbarschafts-Clicker (aber denke das ist alles der gleich müll. Oder sind das etwa andere Firmen?)


----------



## AnnLoe (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die Frage, die sich mir nun stellt. Soll ich denen jetzt wieder antworten (bin ja schon happy, dass sich endlich mal jemand meldet. Ich habe denen geschrieben, da ich der MEinung bin, dass kein vertrag zusatnde gekommen ist und dass ich unzählige Male versucht habe (mit veschiedenen Emailadressen, unter der angegebenen nicht erreichbar) den Widerruf zu versenden. 
Die SChicken mir aber so eine dämliche Antwort, die gar nicht so recht passt. Sie haben 

"Da Sie uns keinen Widerruf zugesandt haben, wurde der Vertrag wie vereinbart abgeschlossen. Zudem haben Sie die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unseres Service gelesen sowie akzeptiert und waren darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass eine Gebühr in Höhe von 9,00 € monatlich, halbjährlich im Voraus zu leisten ist."

Ob ich AGB bestätigt? Daran kann ich mich leider nimmer erinnern.
Aber scheinbar wird man ja so oder so mitglied...


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

warum denen viel schreiben? Es gibt nettere Brieffreunde. Mich zum Beispiel - nur komm ich vor lauter Foren sicher nicht zum antworten und so eine tolle software wie die, die Briefe automatisch beantwortet, hab ich leider net


----------



## AnnLoe (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> warum denen viel schreiben? Es gibt nettere Brieffreunde. Mich zum Beispiel - nur komm ich vor lauter Foren sicher nicht zum antworten und so eine tolle software wie die, die Briefe automatisch beantwortet, hab ich leider net


naja wenn du das sagst... Hörst dich ja in der Tag netter an als diese Freaks. 
Naja wenn du so beschäftigt bist, dann wird das wohl nix mit der Brieffreundschaft 
Hoffe ich muss nicht mit denen Nachbarschafts-Freaks vorlieb nehmen. 
Also dann ignoriere ich heftig. Ich bin halt sehr pflichtbewusst... Will immer alles erledigt wissen... Bei diesem Internet muss man echt aufpassen. da hat man schnell mal was angeklickt. Vielleicht sollte ich lieber mal wieder ein Buch lesen....


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



AnnLoe schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich lieber mal wieder ein Buch lesen....


wie wär's mit "Die Internet-Mafia. Der große Nepp im Web" 
Obwohl das Buch schon 2005 erschien - die Nachbarschaft und ihre Nachbarschaft kommen indirekt schon drin vor


----------



## saarschwenker (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

der, der dir dort antwortet ist ein computer mit textbausteinen, also vergib nicht zuviel mühe, dass dir persönlich wirklich jemand antwortet....dafür haben die zuviele "Kunden" .

es werden bestimmt noch einige schreiben ins haus oder ins email postfach flattern..schau dir am besten mal die videos hier im forum an, dann kannst du ruhig schlafen :-D:scherzkeks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

[Randnotiz]Dieser Thread hat übrigens mittlerweile 195.642 hits - über 2000 am tag im Schnitt und insgesamt 40% mehr als Fabrikverkauf[/Randnotiz]


----------



## nemesis (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



AnnLoe schrieb:


> Ich bekam regelmäßig  Mailer DEamons oder keine Antwort ich hab nahzu zehn verschiedene kombinationen ausprobiert.
> vor allem natürlich die in der Regcnung, Fehlanzeige.. Hab sogar ein Fax gesendet Fehlanzeige... Ja entschuldligung, wenn die nicht erreichbar sind....



sehr gut, das ist ausreichend für einen Widerruf, einfach ausdrucken , gut aufheben und gut is. Wer nicht in der Lage ist, seine e-mail Adressen bzw. Domains so einzurichten, der ist ganz alleine selber schuld. Dumm gelaufen für die Wüstensöhne ...




AnnLoe schrieb:


> Nun habe ich eine Mahnung erhalten mit Zahlungaufforderung. DA stand dann wiede rne andere Emailadresse [email protected]... Da hat mir dann auch wer geantwortet ...
> 
> Die sagen halt, ich soll zagen weil ich wohl AGBs akzeptiert hätte und so weiter...
> 
> ...



das ist deren Verschleierung- und Verwirrungstaktik. Aber keine Panik. "Unklarheiten" und Nichterreichbarkeiten gehen immer zulasten desjenigen, der meint, dubiose ABG's einsetzen zu müssen.

Du hast alles gemacht was erforderlich war und damit ist gut. Geniese jetzt Dein Wochenende .....

Nemesis


----------



## nemesis (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



AnnLoe schrieb:


> Ja ja echt heftigst dieser Verein... Was ist sehr seltsam finde, ist, dass die sich ja volle Lotte widersprechen.
> 
> _Full quote gekürzt _



die wollen ganz einfach nur Geld von Dir und die e-mails sind nicht von Menschen, schon gar nicht aus Deiner Nachbarschaft. Das sind alles automatisch über sog. php Skripte generierte e-mails. Werden meistens verschickt, wenn man auf deren e-mails antwortet oder an eine der zahlreichen dubiosen mails was geschickt hat. 

Einfach alles ignorieren, den Spamfilter richtig konfigurieren und gut ist es ...


----------



## saarschwenker (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

SO! ich hab mir mal erlaubt mit einer nie bei den nachbarn genannten mailadresse eine antwort auf eine kündigung zu bekommen...ein "vertrag" besteht ebenfalls nicht!

Hier mein kurzer Text...ebenso hätte ich können schreiben schönes wetter heute und deine mami kann nicht kochen! lol

das ist wohl ein beweis dafür, daß dort ein computer sitzt (wie schon öfters hier geschrieben wurde) der die mails beantwortet...

**********************************************************


> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, hiermit kündige ich meinen Zugang bei Ihnen fristgerecht innerhalb von 14 Tagen.
> 
> Eine Kündigungsbestätigung möchten sie mir bitte zusenden.
> 
> Vielen Dank


**********************************************************

10 Sekunden später:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> leider kann Ihre Anfrage auf diesem Wege nicht bearbeitet werden. Nutzen Sie bitte unser Kontaktformular im internen Bereich. Diese finden Sie unter dem Punkt "zur Hilfe" im eingeloggten Bereich.
> 
> ...



ja wo denn jetzt ? sheik zayed road oder banyas road oder wo??

Leute, die ihr neu hier reinschaut es antwortet euch der elektronische geselle sonst keiner!


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



AnnLoe schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich lieber mal wieder ein Buch lesen....


oder das hier:

1) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen (die letzten Seiten)



saarschwenker schrieb:


> Leute, die ihr neu hier reinschaut es antwortet euch der elektronische geselle sonst keiner!



Diese Erkenntnis gibt es seit Beginn und es  wird immer wieder darauf hingeweisen, dass es 
wenig Sinn macht, mit Mailrobotern zu korrespondieren


----------



## nemesis (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



saarschwenker schrieb:


> SO! ich hab mir mal erlaubt mit einer nie bei den nachbarn genannten mailadresse eine antwort auf eine kündigung zu bekommen...ein "vertrag" besteht ebenfalls nicht!
> 
> 10 Sekunden später:
> 
> ...



Das "Kontaktformular" verwenden die Wüstensöhne nur, damit

a) man sich bei den "einloggt" und damit dokumentiert, dass man "eine Dienstleistung" als Kunde benutzt

b) weil Sie Daten über das "Kontaktformular" locker an ein PHP-Skript zur weiteren User-Auswertung verwendet werden können , so z.b. Datu u. Uhrzeit des "Besuchs", IP-Adresse, verwendetet Browser usw.

c) weil über das "Kontaktformular" Otto-Normaluser/in nicht so leicht die "richtige-e-mail Adresse" erkennen kann, an die diese mails dann tatsächlich weitergeleitet werden.


Also vom Ergebnis her gesehen kann man sich diese ganz mailerei sparen, da man ansonsten dem "System" nur zeigt, dass die eigene mail Adresse existiert.

Nemesis


----------



## saarschwenker (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

stimmt ja alles was du schreibst, ich wollte ja auch nur den test machen, ob das system mir auch antwortet wenn ich mich mit einer bislang unbekannten mail als "kunde" melde und kündigen will...mal sehen...ich mach das aus spaß, ich hab doch sonst keine freunde, da kann ich mir die brieffreundschaft doch gut leisten. :scherzkeks:


----------



## nemesis (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



saarschwenker schrieb:


> ich wollte ja auch nur den test machen, ob das system mir auch antwortet wenn ich mich mit einer bislang unbekannten mail als "kunde" melde und kündigen will



genau das ist doch das witzige bei den mailere - scripts. Den ist es vollkommen breit, tief, hoch, weit oder sonstwie 

1. WER schreibt
2. WAS geschrieben wird

die antworten auf ALLES mit Ihren vorher eingegebenen Standardsprüchen. 

wie gesagt, max. 1 mail schicken und dann ist gut.

Alles andere, Mailer-Daemon, Unklarheiten, Widersprüchliches geht alles ganz locker zu Lasten der Wüstensöhne. Wer nicht in der Lage ist "Kundenanfragen" richtig zu beantworten ist selber schuld und bekommt auch kein Geld , lieber Wüstensöhne ...... Dumm gelaufen ....

Nemesis


----------



## saarschwenker (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

tja so schauts aus, ich hab auch nur 1 offizielle mail geschickt, daß ich keinen vertrag eingegegangen bin.

jetzt warte ich ab...........................................................


----------



## nemesis (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

sieht schlecht aus für die "Nutzlosseitenbranche". Auch in Österreich lassen Gerichte diese "Branche" abblitzen. Weitere Infos im Artikel auf Heise-Online, nachzulesen ---->  Österreichisches Urteil gegen Abzocker mit "Gratis"-Diensten 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/101686

Nemesis


----------



## komm rein (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



nemesis schrieb:


> sieht schlecht aus für die "Nutzlosseitenbranche". Auch in Österreich lassen Gerichte diese "Branche" abblitzen.


Und in Deutschland hat die Justiz mehr Angst vor der NLB.


----------



## ritter51 (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,
eben angemeldet. War auf der Suche nach Hinweisen zu den dubiosen Seiten, meinnachbar und nachbarschaft24 und bin in diesen Forum fündig geworden. Vielleicht auch etwas zu spät, denn ich hab schon einmal bezahlt. Hatte mich erst bei meinnachbar angemeldet und irgendwie bekam ich Mails mit Links zum einloggen, das aber hat nicht geklappt. Ich habe dann neues PW angefordert,aber jetzt glaub ich,es war die Seite nachbarschaft24. Aber dort hatte ich mich ursprünglich nicht angemeldet. Aber dann kam eine Rechnung, gefolgt von Zahlungserinnerung und Androhung von Inkassoverfahren.
Bei meinnachbar bekam ich eine Mail mit Widerspruchsbelehrung, was ich auch genutzt habe und ich auch eine Bestätigung erhielt. Doch mit nachbarschaft24 läuft das nicht so. Da ist mir solch eine MAil nicht bewußt.Nun wollte ich meinen Account löschen, geht nicht.Da steht Kündigung vorgemerkt für 31.10.2009. Muß ich nun, weil ich schon einmal bezahlt habe, bis zu dem Tag dort bleiben und weiterhin bezahlen? Wenn ich alle Forenbeiträge richtig erfasst habe, brauch ich es wohl nicht?
In Zukunft werde ich vor einer Anmeldung auf irgendwelchen Seiten mich hier erst ma linformieren. >Finde das Forum und die Seite nach meinen ersten Augneblicken super.
Leider denkt man nicht immer daran, sich vorher zu informieren. Man muß es aber tun!
Wünsche allen noch viel Erfolg und wenig Ärger
Mfg
Ritter


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



ritter51 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch etwas zu spät, denn ich hab schon einmal bezahlt.


Auf Wiedersehen des Geldes zu hoffen ist ziemlich vergeblich. Falls aber weitere 
Forderungen auftauchen sollte, lies das hier: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## Wembley (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Zu meinnachbar.net gibt es hier einen eindeutigen Artikel:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...ar-net-ohne-zustimmung-keine-zahlungspflicht/



> Für Markus Saller, Justitiar der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern, sind diese Fragen schnell beantwortet: "Eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft in eine kostenpflichtige umzuwandeln ist rechtlich nicht möglich ohne Zustimmung des Kunden", sagte er heute im Gespräch mit Computerbetrug.de. Sprich: Allein dadurch, dass die Betreiber von meinnachbar.net die geänderten AGB mitteilen und betroffene Kunden nicht reagieren, ist noch lange kein Vertrag über eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft geschlossen. "Das würde der § 308 Nr. 5 BGB nicht hergeben", betonte der Jurist.


----------



## AnnLoe (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



saarschwenker schrieb:


> SO! ich hab mir mal erlaubt mit einer nie bei den nachbarn genannten mailadresse eine antwort auf eine kündigung zu bekommen...ein "vertrag" besteht ebenfalls nicht!
> 
> Hier mein kurzer Text...ebenso hätte ich können schreiben schönes wetter heute und deine mami kann nicht kochen! lol
> 
> ...


Manchmal verfliche ich das INternet, aber wenn ich in solche Foren stolpere, wo einem wirklich geholfen wird, dann weiss ich, dass es doch zu was nütze ist. 
1000 Dank den fleißigen Antwortern. 

Liebste grüße


----------



## saarschwenker (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ja na siehste, lehn dich zurück und mach dir die zeit die beiträge über die nachbarn durchzulesen, alternativ schau dir die videos an...lehn dich zurück und lass die panik fallen.

mir gings auch zuerst so: sch..ande, da hab ich wohl nicht aufgepasst, muss ich wohl zahlen...dann der gedanke: schau mal ob du was über den anbieter erfährst...und lande dann prompt hier und bin jetzt sorgenfrei...thx an alle helfer


----------



## Zahnfee1988 (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

mhm also sind wir alle der ansicht, dass sie gar keine briefe verschicken oder nur selten? wer hat denn so nen brief schon mal bekommen?
weil ich will meinen eltern nicht unbedingt erklären müssen warum ich n gerichtlichen mahnbescheid bekomme...
bzw. was is, wenn man da grad zwei wochen im urlaub is, ergo diesen mahnbescheid nich rechtzeitig zurückschicken kann?? oder gilt der brief erst als zugestellt( mit abholen von der post) wenn ich ihn in den händen halte?
ich weiß ich mach mir irssinig unsinnig den kopf aber das geht glaub ich nich nur mir so.... :unzufrieden:


----------



## katzenjens (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

bist Du noch minderjährig? Dann schau Dir das an. Auch wenn nicht, wäre Aufklärung der Eltern mit Hinweis auf dieses Forum angebracht.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## komm rein (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Zahnfee1988 schrieb:


> mhm also sind wir alle der ansicht, dass sie gar keine briefe verschicken oder nur selten? wer hat denn so nen brief schon mal bekommen?
> weil ich will meinen eltern nicht unbedingt erklären müssen warum ich n gerichtlichen mahnbescheid bekomme...


1.) Es kommt kein "Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid". Müsstest du wissen wenn du ein wenig hier gelesen hättest. Solltest Du aber Ratenzahlung vereinbaren oder das anderweitig wie anerkennen und das dann nicht zahlen, kann einer kommen, weil sie ja dann beweisen können, dass es einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag gegeben hat.

2.) Natürlich kann was per Post vom Firmeneigenen Inkasso DIS (die haben erst gestern ihre Internetpräsenz überarbeitet) kommen. In ihren Mahnungen drohen sie dies und das und verweisen da eventuell entweder auf ein Urteil (siehe Punkt 1 mit der Anerkenntnis der Forderung) und/oder auf ihr eigene Einschüchterungsseite aktuelles-inkassorecht.de.

3.) Bleib locker.


----------



## nemesis (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> In ihren Mahnungen drohen sie dies und das und verweisen da eventuell entweder auf ein Urteil (siehe Punkt 1 mit der Anerkenntnis der Forderung) und/oder auf ihr eigene Einschüchterungsseite aktuelles-inkassorecht.de.
> 
> 3.) Bleib locker.



wäre gut, wenn sich der europäische Verbraucherschutz mal diese Art von Internetseiten der NLB anschauen würde. Bei Flugangeboten gab es ja schon was wegen Irreführung. Die Seiten vieler Fluganbieter hatten erhebliche Mängel.

http://www.evz.de/UNIQ120015944423993/doc1687A.html

zu dem oben genannten Unternehmen, a****-in******.de    scheint auch nicht seriös und juristisch bewandert zu sein. siehe hierzu die verbraucherschutzzentrale Schleswig-H.
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/UNIQ120015932203306/link376911A.html

Nemesis


----------



## komm rein (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



nemesis schrieb:


> zu dem oben genannten Unternehmen, a****-in******.de    scheint auch nicht seriös und juristisch bewandert zu sein. siehe hierzu die verbraucherschutzzentrale Schleswig-H.
> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/UNIQ120015932203306/link376911A.html


aktuellesinkassorecht.de ist kein Unternehmen. Ist nur eine Seite der DIS um User einzuschüchtern und da wird halt versucht die Leute zu manipulieren.

Das mit der Warnung der Verbraucherzentrale ist bekannt. Das AG Lübeck hat auch schon im Dezember 2007 davor gewarnt.

"Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck"
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/AGLUEBECK/DE/Service/Presse/Presse.html


----------



## nemesis (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> aktuellesinkassorecht.de ist kein Unternehmen. Ist nur eine Seite der DIS um User einzuschüchtern und da wird halt versucht die Leute zu manipulieren.
> 
> Das mit der Warnung der Verbraucherzentrale ist bekannt. Das AG Lübeck hat auch schon im Dezember 2007 davor gewarnt.
> 
> ...



Da hast Du recht, denke man kann solche Sachen nicht oft genug wiederholen.

Nemesis


----------



## komm rein (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Meinte natürlich aktuelles-inkassorecht.de. Die ohne Bindestrich weist auf das hin was bei der DIS falsch läuft.


----------



## farblos (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo, vielleicht antwortet mir ja noch jemand 
also ich bin ebenfalls vor ca 2 monaten auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen. :wall:
Name richtig, adresse richtig, nur meine ip wars nicht.
Jedenfalls hab ich die erste Zahlungsaufforderung ignoriert und nun ist die erste Mahnung eingegangen mit der Drohung mir einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu schicken.
Widerrufen oder gekündigt habe ich noch nichts! Wenn ich einen Widerruf schreiben soll. in die Schweiz oder nach Dubai?
Vll gibt es ja jemand der sich erbarmt mir ein paar wertvolle Tipps zu geben. seid mir nicht böse aber habe jetzt nicht alles 200 seiten gelesen
Danke im vorraus!


----------



## maiksfb84 (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo bin neu bei commputerbetrug.de 

hatte auch probleme mit nachberschaft24
aber bei mir ist es so das ich mich garnicht bei denen angemeldet hab
die aber haben meine kontakt daten
(e-mail adresse, wohn ort, genaue adresse usw.)
da muß wohl jemand der mich (und meine mail adresse) kennt 
dort angemeldet haben
die haben mir ne rechnug per E-Mail geschikt
(59 eu´s):machkaputt:

dort ist auch ein link zum ausfühlung der kompletten daten
da steht nur mein vornahme und von meienm nachnahmen nur der erste buchstabe
dof wenn man mir was anhängen will aber nur meinen namen kennt:wall::crazy:

hab als ich heute nach nachberschaft24.de gesucht (über google):schreiben:
hab diese seite gefunden
hab mir da ganze von Luzi durchgelesen und promt einen wiederspruch geschikt

ich danke Luzi und den anderen das ihr die tip´s geschrieben habt:respekt:


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



farblos schrieb:


> Vll gibt es ja jemand der sich erbarmt mir ein paar wertvolle Tipps zu geben. seid mir nicht böse aber habe jetzt nicht alles 200 seiten gelesen


1) Das lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## ritter51 (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also ich hab auch solche Mails und Drohungen bekomm und leider schon einmal bezahlt. Aber ist schon komisch, dass auf deren MAil nicht antworten kannst. Hab mich dann noch mal eingeloggt um Mail mit Kündigungh zu schicken. Aber kam MAilantwort, würde nur per Post gehen. Ich also Brief geschickt in Schweiz ohne Absender. Jetzt nochmal eingeloggt und siehe da, steht: Kündigung vorgemerkt per 31.10.2009. Also arbeitet wohl doch irgendwer dort. Aber ich hab mir alle Beiträge hier und auf 
nicht-abzocken.de durchgelesen und werde nun überhaupt nicht mehr reagieren auf deren Mails.
Hoffe ihr habt alle recht.
Noch schönen Sonntag wünscht Ritter aus Sachsen


----------



## saarschwenker (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

es werden immer mehr...die dunkelzffer ist sehr wahrscheinlich bedeutend höher....

ich bedanke mich hiermit auch nochmals bei allen die mir tips gaben.

vor allem aber danke ich dir: katzenjens    die videos sind klasse und ermutigen

am besten fand ich das testvideo mit der katze  lustich :scherzkeks:

ja ich habs gesehen..da steht nicht ansehen...na tests müssen aber doch auch sein :-D


----------



## Peterle (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Leute, leider ging es meinem Sohnemann genau so.
Vor lauter Angst hat er denen geantwortet und mitgeteilt, dass er nichts bezahlen wird. :wall:
Er hat nicht mal Zugangsdaten bekommen, kann sein Konto daher auch nicht löschen. Oder doch???
Ne 1/2 Stunde später haben die gleich reagiert und auf die Zahlungen bestanden.
Ich hoffe mal für ihn, daß das nicht in die Hose geht.
Auf jeden fall bin ich froh darüber, daß ich auf eure Seite gestossen bin.


----------



## excelcior (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi, weis zwar nicht mehr wie ich auf die Page von Nachbarschaft24 gekommen bin, hab mich dort aber am 9.11.07 registriert,am 23.11. ne Rechnung gekriegt der ich am 26.11. widersprochen habe u gesagt daß wegen Vorspieglung falscher Tatsachen durch diese Firma kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist,was diese bestritten.Hab dann 3.1.08 ne Mahnung mit Mahngebühren u Gerichtsandrohung gekriegt. Hab(wenn wir 14.1. haben auch per Einschreiben und Fax an sämtliche Adressen) nochmal Rechnung widersprochen,Vertragsverhältnis bestritten und etwaigen Vertrag wegen
Irrtums und arglistiger Täuschung angefochten.
Hab auch die HilfsZusammenfassung hier zu dem Thema gelesen, nur weiß ich nicht wirklich,ob was da drin steht tatsächlich auch bei meinem Fall zutrifft. Hab aber große Hoffnung daß die sich wirklich nicht an ein Gericht trauen und der Vertrag eh ungültig ist.
Wäre wirklich happy wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte!
Danke im voraus, Sven


----------



## katzenjens (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

es wird nix in die Hose gehen. Leider auch nicht für die Anbieter, da sie genug ehrliche Menschen einschüchtern können, welche dann verängstigt zahlen. Auch wenn die Staatsanwaltschaften in Deutschland das System noch anders sehen als in Österreich, vor jedem Zivilgericht würde das Konzept der Anbieter zerbröseln wie ein Zwieback. Mehr als böse Briefe der Anbieter, angeschlossenen Inkassofirmen und deren Anwälten gibts daher nicht.

So nebenbei: Einige Mails von den Anbietern gehen deswegen verloren, da sie bei vielen grossen Mailanbietern im Spamfilter landen.

Normalerweise widerspricht man Verträgen, welche im Irrtum über die Kosten abgeschlossen wurden. Aber selbst das ist für diese Anbieter schon zu viel Mühe.

@excelsior: Alle Szenarien sind hier beschrieben worden, Gewinner in diesem Spiel sind die, welche ein dickeres Fell als  die Anbieter haben. Du hast zwar richtig gehandelt, wäre es ein "anständiger" Anbieter. Nur sind diese Anbieter eben nicht "anständig", daher gelten andere Regeln. Die Links von Capt. Picard sagen alles. 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## excelcior (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


aber daß wie ich es beschrieb ist so in ordnung?


----------



## SebastianK (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



excelcior schrieb:


> aber daß wie ich es beschrieb ist so in ordnung?



Hmmm.. was vom Katzenjens ist denn nun unklar?


----------



## excelcior (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Hmmm.. was vom Katzenjens ist denn nun unklar?



hab ich das ganze so korrekt gemacht (mit Anfechtung wegen Irrtums und arglistiger Täuschung)oder hätte ich da noch was zuschreiben müssen?


----------



## dvill (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hier zeigt sich vermutlich der Grund, warum Kostenfallenstellerei in Verbindung mit Inkasso-Stalking bei uns so "erfolgreich" ist und in anderen Ländern viel weniger bekannt ist.

Bei uns verhindern hinübergerettete Überbleibsel eines Diskriminierungsgesetzes aus der Nazi-Periode klare Beschreibungen von rechtlichen Zusammenhängen oder Empfehlungen.

Das elendige Rechtsberatungsgesetz zwingt uns, so unklar zu formulieren, dass der Sinn nicht verständlich werden kann.


----------



## SebastianK (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Naja... Katzenjens schrieb:


> Die Links von Capt. Picard sagen alles.



Die Links:


> 1) Das lesen:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> 
> ...



Deshalb meine Frage, da beides IMO eindeutig ist. Aber Spekulieren hilft nicht-
warten wir excelcior´s Antwort ab.


----------



## excelcior (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

sorry,Leute
die Links funktionieren nicht


----------



## SebastianK (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

uh?
Durch anklicken oder auch Copy&Paste?
Kann es sein, daß du einen ?Popupblocker? eingeschaltet hast und beim Klicken auf die Links keine neuen Fenster sich öffnen oder kommt eine andere Fehlermeldung?


----------



## katzenjens (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Falls die Links bei deinem Browser nicht funktionieren, bitte die Links manuell kopieren und in das Browserfenster einfügen. Zudem scheint Dein System nicht mehr stabil zu laufen. Eine Neuinstallation wäre anzuraten.

Zudem man am besten einen alternativen Browser nehmen sollte (z.B. Firefox)

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## kathi89 (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,
ich bin auch auf diese [......] reingefallen. Ich habe bereits eine erste Mahnung bekommen und zwar am 4.1.  Dort haben die mir mit Inkassofirmen gedroht und naja bin mal gespannt was da noch kommt...Aber ich werde nicht zahlen. Ist bei irgendjemanden schon sowas wie ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid gekommen oder überhaupt schon etwas über den Postweg?
LG kathi

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## komm rein (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



kathi89 schrieb:


> Ist bei irgendjemanden schon sowas wie ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid gekommen


Diese Frage kommt öfters in dem Thread und wurde entsprechend schon mit "Nein" beantwortet, wenn man alles richtig macht.



kathi89 schrieb:


> oder überhaupt schon etwas über den Postweg


Eine Mahnung per Post kann schon kommen. Absender ist die berüchtigte Deutsche Inkassostelle aus Eschborn die dann mit Einschüchterungsverschen fortfährt.


----------



## katzenjens (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

ob die heisse Luft von denen auf dem Postweg oder per EMail kommt, ist wurscht . Auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten die Experten hier schon sehnsüchtig. Allerdings würde eine Klage seitens Anbieter das ganze Geschäftsmodell nachhaltig verderben, schon deswegen. Also setzen die lieber auf viel heisse Luft in der Hoffnung, dass dieselbige bezahlt wird.

Also, die Tipps hier lesen / hören und beherzigen und wenn ein Mahnbescheid aufschlägt, hier melden. Ansonsten keinesfalls die Laune verderben lassen und hastig reagieren. Ein Klick auf die blauen Worte sollte eventuelle Sorgen verfliegen lassen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Talea13 (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also ich bin wirklich froh, auf diese Seite gestoßen zu sein, ich hab schon gedacht, ich wäre die einzige, die sich so über den Tisch hat ziehen lassen. Da fühle ich mich gleich gar nicht mehr so schlecht. 

Ich war ziemlich verunsichert, da habe ich nach der ersten Rechnung erst mal die Vogel Strauss Medthode angewandt und alles verdrängt. Jetzt ist die Mahnung gekommen...  aber die Videos und die ganzen Beiträge haben mir sehr geholfen und mich darin bestärkt, einfach alles zu ignorieren....


----------



## Haemster (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Auch ich bin darauf reingefallen uns las heute eine E-Mail, dass ich bitte Geld überweisen möge...ich habe mich zu dem Zeitpunkt gewundert, dass ich mich am 8.11.07 registriert haben soll und am 03.01. ein wisch kommt...naja in panik war ich trotzdem und schrieb eine mail zurück, dass ich das geld überweisen werde und dann eine kündigung verfasse...doppelt blöde :wall:

dann kams mir komisch vor, weil das ganze per Brief in die Schweiz gehen sollte...und Dubai is auch komisch. Ich stieß auf dieses Forum und habe einen Einspruch an die "Firma" geschrieben, per E-Mail.

Frage: Können die mir jetzt was, weil ich in der ersten Mail schrieb, dass ich überweisen werde?


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Mein Rat:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Die allgemeinen Hinweise zu Rate nehmen - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. Diese allgemeinen Hinweise ansehen und -hören - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
4. Die letzten zwei Seiten dieses Threads zum Thema lesen.
5. Feststellen, dass eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen sein dürften.
6. Falls doch: Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Bitte darauf achten, dass nicht alles von allen immer wieder gleich geschrieben werden muss - Anschlusspostings an vergleichbare Themen sind für alle übersichtlicher und damit sinnvoller. Und einfach mal nichts schreiben, wenn es nichts Neues gibt, ist auch ok.


----------



## UnfreiwilligerNachbar (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die können dir Mahnungen schreiben und auf die Nerven gehen...
Selbst wenn man das als Akzeptanz des sog. Vertrags auslegen würde, gibt es noch massenweise Möglichkeiten, den zu kündigen, anzufechten oder von ihm zurückzutreten.
Wird die aber alles nicht interessieren und vor Gericht werden die eh nicht gehen und selbst wenn, werden sie nicht gewinnen, also:

sit down and relax!


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Haemster schrieb:


> Frage: Können die mir jetzt was, weil ich in der ersten Mail schrieb, dass ich überweisen werde?


Ja. Die können dich jetzt weiter nerven.

Aber nicht, weil du eine Überweisung angekündigt hast. Sondern nur, weil du offensichtlich mail-bereit bist.


----------



## Haemster (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ab jetzt nicht mehr!  

Danke für die Infos!!


----------



## Exflame (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also eins muss ich jetzt schon loswerden:

Danke für Eure Hilfe! Ich hab mir die Videos angeschaut und bin jetzt total beruhigt! :sun:

Gruß
Exflame


----------



## Wuschel (15 Januar 2008)

*Widerruf bei Nachbarschaft24*

Hallo!

Ich habe hier und auf einer andern Seite hilfe gefunden und einen eingeschriebenen Widerruf geschrieben.
Diese Firma hat das jedoch als Kündigung angenommen und will diese erst per 31.10.2009 Akzeptieren gemäss der heute erhaltenen Email, das würde bedeuten, ich müsste das für diese 24 Monate bezahlen!!

Muss ich das wirklich oder wer kann mir helfen, bzw. wie kann ich mich dagegen wehren????

LG Wuschel


----------



## Zahnfee1988 (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

na mittlerweile bin ich der ansicht wie alle anderen...
du musst gar nichts machen 
unnütz hast du geld ausgegeben für einen brief in die wüste...!
hättest das geld lieber ner hilforganisation spenden sollen...!
ich kann nur wiederholen was bereits gesagt wurde, schau dir die videos an bzw lies die texte(s.o. blau unterstrichen) 
:-p relax my dear so wie ich es jetzt auch tue!


----------



## Exflame (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Mir ist da noch was eingefallen!!! 
Besteht die Möglichkeit, das die einen Schufaeintrag machen können? Sei es aus Dubai oder aus der Schweiz? Wäre ja auch nicht so prikelnd, wenn man einen Eintrag hätte und man was beantragen möchte! Oder?


----------



## katzenjens (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

NEIN, die können keinen Schufaeintrag machen! Die können nur drohen, sonst gar nix. Schufaeintrag funktioniert nur bei unbestrittenen Forderungen. Davon abgesehen gibts aus Dubai oder der Schweiz keinen Zugriff 

Leicht off-topic, persönlicher Tipp von mir:
bei www.meineschufa.de sich einen Zugang besorgen, kostet einmalig ein paar Euro, danach hat man unbegrenzten Zugang zu seiner Schufaakte und kann bei Falscheinträgen sofort reagieren.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## saarschwenker (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

bei einem schufa eintrag muss glaube ich der "gläubiger" auch seine anonymität aufgeben, oder? und das wollen die wüsten söhne bestimmt nicht


----------



## katzenjens (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Eben...

davon abgesehen muss man bei der Schufa Mitglied sein um Einträge zu erstellen. Und da die Schufa entgegen anderer Vermutungen ein recht seriöser Laden ist, haben Wüstensöhne und ihre Helfer keine Chance. Ein unberechtigter Eintrag und die fliegen...

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## seemöwe (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo,

ich bin ganz neu hier....
bin aber leider ebenfalls reingefallen:wall:jetzt hab ich denen ne mail geschickt, und hab als antwort bekommen, dass ich mich da nochmal anmelden soll, um dann in den "Hilfe"block gehen zu können:wall:,das mache ich natürlich nicht. jetzt hab ich versucht denen nen fax zu schicken (übrigens nach liechtenstein)klappt aber nicht, weil nach mehrmaligen versuch ein besetztzeichen kommt. was mach ich jetzt?? schicken die ne rechnung, und wie kann ich die angebl. 14 tägige kündigungsfrist einhalten?? Hilfe.....


----------



## katzenjens (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo an alle "neuen",

erstmal die letzten paar Seiten des Threads lesen, da sind schon alle Antworten drin.

Katzenhai's Rat:
1. Don't Panic. 
2. Die allgemeinen Hinweise zu Rate nehmen - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. Diese allgemeinen Hinweise ansehen und -hören - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
4. Die letzten zwei Seiten dieses Threads zum Thema lesen.
5. Feststellen, dass eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen sein dürften.
6. Falls doch: Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Nach dem Lesen der Infos sollten alle Unsicherheiten verflogen sein. Wenn nicht, bitte noch ein zweites Mal die Infos lesen, sehen und begreifen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## SebastianK (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hmm- könnte man diese Auflistung mit ins erste Posting übernehmen?

Es sagt alles aus und beantwortet alles. Können die Mods das editieren?

_ModEdit: Gute Idee, ein Mod hat es bereits umgesetzt...._


----------



## komm rein (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

In Sachen Schufa und Drohungen von Inkassounternehmen zwei Artikel.

Reine Angstmacherei
Drohungen durch Inkassofirmen sind illegal
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/8/0,1872,7128072,00.html

Drohung mit Schufa-Eintrag kann verboten sein
http://www.augsblog.de/2008/01/09/drohung-mit-schufa-eintrag-kann-verboten-sein/


----------



## Exflame (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hm, eigentlich klar so weit!

Übrigens: Ich hab versucht, mein Profil zu löschen. Ich kann mich gar nicht mehr einloggen! Auch recht!


----------



## Haemster (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

haha...hab ne weitere e-mail bekommen. In der steht, dass sie E-Mail leider nicht beantwortet werden kann. Es handelt sich um eine vom System erstelle Mail. :sun: 

:scherzkeks: :scherzkeks: :scherzkeks:


----------



## Der Volldepp (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo!

Ich bin gestern abend auch auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen!:wall:

Allerdings habe ich, nachdem ich den 9Euro-Pasus geschickt versteckt entdeckt hatte, direkt nach Anmeldung von meinem 14-tägigem Widerrufsrecht gebraucht gemacht...denke ich zumindestens! 

Dies tat ich über den Login-Bereich, so wie in den AGB`S angegeben.
Dort fand ich ein Feld mit mit folgendem Satz: "Ich möchte meinen Account löschen." Daraufhin erhielt ich kurze Zeit später eine Kündigungsbestätigung, in der stand, das mein Storno zum 30.01.08 erfasst sei!

Nachdem ich diese Bestätigung gespeichert hatte, habe ich direkt meine email-Adresse gelöscht(war eine Adresse, extra für irgendwelche Foren usw...), d.h. ich bin für diese [...] -zumindestens online- nicht mehr zu erreichen!

Nun habe ich allerdings hier im Forum gelesen, das einige von euch erhebliche Probleme hatten ihren Widerruf zu senden, und dies schriftlich oder per email(an irgendwelche "schwindeligen" Adressen) erfolglos versucht haben bzw. trotz Widerruf weiterhin "belästigt" wurden!

Meine Frage lautet:

Bin ich mit meinem Widerruf über den Login-Bereich auf der sicheren Seite, oder muss ich da noch etwas "erwarten" bzw. hätte ich das ganze in einer anderen Form an nachbarschaft24 übermitteln müssen (email oder Brief)?? Immerhin habe ich die Kündigungsbestätigung mit dem Datum 30.01.08!

Ich bedanke mich schon mal für eure Hilfe!!

Gruß

Der Volldepp

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## kaki1211 (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

schaut mal das würde ja heißen was es ab jetzt er kostet!




> wir wollten uns für die tolle erste Zeit bei dir bedanken. Es hat uns sehr viel
> Spaß gemacht ein Portal zu entwickeln, welches für dich und deine Nachbarn zu
> einem Sammelpunkt geworden ist. Viele Features wurden nur durch einen Anstoß
> und auf Wunsch unsere Mitglieder eingeführt. Zu sehen, wie viel Spaß alle
> ...


----------



## komm rein (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



kaki1211 schrieb:


> schaut mal das würde ja heißen was es ab jetzt er kostet!


Das meinNachbar.net was seit Jahresbeginn kostet wissen wir schon seit Mitte Dezember 2007, war auch Thema hier und leitet am Ende grundsätzlich zu Nachbarschaft24.net.


----------



## Niclas (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Das meinNachbar.net was seit Jahresbeginn kostet wissen wir schon seit Mitte Dezember 2007, war auch Thema hier und leitet am Ende grundsätzlich zu Nachbarschaft24.net.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50376

ist aber völlig unerheblich, AGB können nicht einseitig geändert werden, schon 
gar nicht, wenn das Unternehmen an einen dubaianischen Briefkasten verscheuert wurde


----------



## katzenjens (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

für den Fall, dass eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft in eine kostenpflichtige umgewandelt wird, MUSS das Mitglied AKTIV zustimmen. Eine stillschweigende Zustimmung gibt es NICHT. Noch dazu wo das Portal den Anbieter gewechselt hat.

Die Wüstensöhne können schreiben was sie wollen, das ist und bleibt gequirlte Ka... öhm purer Blödsinn. Die können übrigens nur schreiben... keine von den Forderungen sind durchsetzbar und auch die Drohungen sind allesamt Humbug.

Also bitte nicht davon beeindrucken lassen. Wer mag, kann gerne versuchen, den Vertrag zu widerrufen. Ist aber nicht wirklich ratsam, da man denen keine richtigen EMails schreiben kann sondern nur über deren Kontaktformular. Und dazu müsste man sich erst einloggen (gehts noch?!).

Daher gilt auch für die durch Portalaufkauf neu"gewonnenen" Mitglieder das gleiche wie für die anderen Betroffenen: Nicht reagieren... Mails ignorieren. Wenn die wider Erwarten versuchen, ihr Geld vor Gericht einzutreiben, fallen die zu 100% auf die Nase.

Infos hier und für die Lesefaulen als Videopodcast. Zusätzlich mal ein paar Seiten zurückblättern und alles wird... wie von selbst... gut.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## eilenna (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

habe ein problem!

war so dumm und habe die seiten von computerbetrug.de erst jetzt, nachdem ich bereits die 1. rechnung bezahlt habe, gefunden. 
jetzt wurde ich aufgefordert, meinen kontoauszug in kopie zu schicken, weil angeblich kein zahlungseingang stattgefunden hat.

bitte, helft mir - möchte nicht noch mehr zahlen müssen!

danke
eilenna


----------



## BenTigger (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ist auf deinem Kontoauszug denn der Betrag abgebucht worden und stimmen die Kontonummer und im Betreff die Rechnings/Kunden/Buchungsnummer (oder was immer man da angeben musste) überein?


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



eilenna schrieb:


> jetzt wurde ich aufgefordert, ...


Wir lesen hier ständig von schwachsinnigen Mahnschreiben und unanständigen Aufforderungen.

Ich halte es für eine maßlose Dreistigkeit, aus der Freibeuterzone in einer Wüstenregion heraus Bürger zur Vorlage von Kontoauszügen aufzufordern. Man sollte grundsätzlich nur mit vertrauenswürdigen Stellen kooperieren.


----------



## katzenjens (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo eilenna,

vielleicht hast Du Glück gehabt und  das Konto der Anbieter wurde  mal wieder gesperrt. Dann besteht sogar eine Chance, dass Du Dein Geld zurückbekommst. Frage  in dieser Angelegenheit mal bei Deiner Bank nach. Die können das mit der  Bank, wohin Du den Betrag überwiesen hast, abklären.

Mit dem Anbieter weiterhin Kontakt zu halten, halte ich persönlich für nicht wirklich ratsam.  Die werden sicherlich nicht in Deinem Sinne entscheiden. Wenn Du  hier im Thread etwas zurückblätterst, wirst Du sehen aus welchen Holz diese Zeitgenossen gestrickt sind.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## kaki1211 (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

wenn es aber ab diesen jahr erst kosten soll verstehe ich die mahnschreiben vom letzten jahr nich!


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



kaki1211 schrieb:


> wenn es aber ab diesen jahr erst kosten soll verstehe ich die mahnschreiben vom letzten jahr nich!


Nicht kirre machen lassen - die versteht genau genommen niemand so richtig.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> die versteht genau genommen niemand so richtig.


ich schon, denen geht es einzig und allein um Kohle zu machen, egal wie


----------



## komm rein (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



eilenna schrieb:


> jetzt wurde ich aufgefordert, meinen kontoauszug in kopie zu schicken


Das geht denen rein gar nichts an. Die werden wirklich immer dreister.


----------



## WillKeinNachbarn (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo mal wieder zusammen!

Verfolge weiterhin fleißig euer Forum, und bin auch echt dankbar darüber... :-p
Heute kam mal wieder eine Mail von meinen "Freunden":
(diesmal ohne Anrede, sondern nur ALLGEMEIN)



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Wir möchten Sie bitten, den Betrag umgehend zu überweisen um
> eventuelle Kosten durch Mahnkosten und später durch ein Inkassobüro zu
> ...



Und 2 Minuten später nochmals eine Mail:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sobald wir die Kündigung erhalten haben werden Sie eine Bestätigungsmail
> erhalten.
> ...



Genial oder?
Ich hab schon längst ein "Kündigungsschreiben" erhalten für den 17.10.2009!!!
:roll:
DIE SIND EINFACH NUR BLÖD!!!
Dann sollen sie mich halt weiterhin zumüllen, ANTWORTEN werde ich NICHT!
Landet eh nur alles im Spam!!! 

Hat jemand die gleiche Mail HEUTE erhalten???
Vor allem, weil ich gar NIX geschrieben hab??!!?

LG WillKeinNachbarn


----------



## UnfreiwilligerNachbar (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das Positive an deren E-Mail-System ist, dass es jegliche eingegangene Mail bestätigt, das schafft Rechtssicherheit, wenn die sich wiedererwartend doch vor ein deutsches Gericht trauen sollten....


----------



## flower1984 (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> was hat sich den seit deiner ersten Anfrage geändert?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=215391#post215391


momentan hat sich nichts weiter geändert. ich hatte widersprüche an verschiedene adressen geschickt... und irgendwann habe ich dann die mahnung bekommen. da drohen sie dann mit anwalt und inkasso ... usw. darauf habe ich nicht reagiert. 

ich weiß auch nicht, was ich noch machen kann.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



flower1984 schrieb:


> ich weiß auch nicht, was ich noch machen kann.


Ein gutes Buch lesen, einen  schönen Film ansehen oder  schöne Spaziergänge, kurzum was  Spass macht.
Warum machst du dir  darüber noch Gedanken? Angst davor dass die  auf Kamelen 
vor deiner  Haustür angeritten kommen? Hast du nichts von dem was hier 
gepostet wurde gelesen/verstanden?


----------



## Spider30 (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

ich bekam eine Mail, man wollte mir ein Geschenk schicken, aber meine Anschrift sei falsch.  Diese Mail habe ich einfach gelöscht.
Etwa 2 Wochen später kam eine Mail, ich solle 54 € zahlen. Auf diese Mail habe ich nicht reagiert. Erneut 2 Wochen später kam eine Mahnung per Mail,
mit Androhung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens.
Darauf habe ich per Mail geantwortet. Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich mich nie angemeldet habe.
Jetzt kam der Hinweis, ich solle eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt anstrengen,
und eine Kopie der Anzeige in die Schweiz schicken.
Was soll ich jetzt tun?? Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??

Danke schon jetzt für die Hilfe.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Spider30 schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt tun?? Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??



1) Das lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen (die letzten Seiten, nicht alle 213 bzw 2130 Postings in denen immer daselbe besprochen wird)

Was du tust bzw. ob oder wie du reagierst, bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## eilenna (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Ist auf deinem Kontoauszug denn der Betrag abgebucht worden und stimmen die Kontonummer und im Betreff die Rechnings/Kunden/Buchungsnummer (oder was immer man da angeben musste) überein?


hallo ben,



> am kontoauszug ist der betrag abgebucht worden. allerdings haben die bei der mahnung eine neue kontonummer angegeben, auf die der betrag gutgeschrieben werden soll.
> 
> heute habe ich eine email bekommen, weil ich angefragt habe, ob ich den kontoauszug als bestätigung auch faxen kann und ich dann eine bestätigung von ihnen bekomme:
> 
> ...



nachdem das konto bei der mahnug nicht mehr dasselbse ist, wie auf der rechnung, die ich bereits bezahlt habe, nehme ich an, dass dieses konto bereits abgeräumt und aufgelöst wurde.

liebe grüße
eilenna


----------



## Hanne1983 (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Habe heute wieder eine Zahlungserinnerung bekommen, nachdem ich das E-Mail mit der Drohung über ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren schon habe...
Heutiges Mail kommt von "deine-nachbarn24.net" [email protected]" 
Text lautet wie folgt:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> Ihr Account wurde von uns, wie von Ihnen gewünscht, fristgerecht zum
> 03.11.2009 Gekündigt.
> Die Kündigung Ihres Vertrages befreit Sie jedoch nicht von bereits bestehenden
> ...



:scherzkeks:

Wird ja immer lustiger die ganze Sache....
Naja bitte, das zu meiner neuesten Erfahrung


----------



## ruwiduwi (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo, mir geht es auch um die Abzocke von Nachbarschaft24.net.

Auch ich bin darauf reingefallen, und habe dieses Forum leider erst zu spät entdeckt.

Ich habe wohl zwei entscheidende Fehler gemacht: :cry:

Ich habe erstens vor lauter Angst die erste Rate (54 Euro) überwiesen, und dann habe ich per Einschreiben meine Kündigung geschickt.

Die haben mir dann die Kündigung zum November 2009 bestätigt.

Ich befürchte, durch meine beiden Fehler habe ich nur noch bestätigt, daß da wohl so etwas wie ein (rechtskräftiger?) Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.

Ich denke die "Ignorieren-und-Tot-stellen"-Methode funtioniert jetzt nicht mehr.

Wer kann mir schreiben, ob es dennoch noch eine Möglichkeit gibt, wenn's geht ohne Anwalt, aus diesem ganzen Drama rauszukommen, ohne noch mehr zu bezahlen?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## SebastianK (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Schau mal hier rein:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498

das erste Posting mit den dortigen Links reicht schon aus.
Sonst: viel Spaß beim Lesen- im Thread steht auch was dazu:-p


----------



## komm rein (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



eilenna schrieb:


> nachdem das konto bei der mahnug nicht mehr dasselbse ist, wie auf der rechnung, die ich bereits bezahlt habe, nehme ich an, dass dieses konto bereits abgeräumt und aufgelöst wurde.


Oder das Konto wurde von der Bank nach Hinweisen von Usern gekündigt.

Schick ja kein Kontoauszug zu denen. Das geht denen nichts an.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Das geht denen nichts an.


Nur weil du diese Formulierung öfters verwendest: Es heißt eigentlich "Es geht die nichts an", also Akkusativ, nicht Dativ ...


----------



## UnfreiwilligerNachbar (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich dachte immer "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod"...


----------



## Exflame (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Seid Ihr wirklich sicher, das es sich immer um eine Maschine handelt, die Antwortet? :-?

Ich habe folgende Mail erhalten:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Wir bestehen weiterhin auf unsere Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen.
> 
> ...



Ich reagiere nicht! Ich warte mal noch ab!

Gruß
Exflame


----------



## jupp11 (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Exflame schrieb:


> Seid Ihr wirklich sicher, das es sich immer um eine Maschine handelt, die Antwortet? :-?


[ironie]Das ist die  ganz persönliche Email  von Abu Kemal. Das ist Dein persönlicher arabischer
 Betreuer in der dritten Reihe links am Fenster, der dir  geantwortet hat.
ist eindeutig am Stil erkennbar [/ironie]
weia...


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



			
				Wüstensöhne schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Sie nicht reagieren, sehen wir uns leider gezwungen die Angelegenheit an ein Inkassounternehmen zu übergeben.


Na und? das Inkassobüro können sie sich an die  Backe nageln. Das hat um keinen Deut mehr Befugnisse
 als die Wüstensöhne selber.

Die Drohmails sind immer noch so  dümmlich wie seit Beginn  der Nutzlosseiten vor zwei Jahren


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> ... sehen wir uns leider gezwungen ...


WER ZWINGT DIE ARMEN EIGENTLICH DIE GANZE ZEIT!! Schämt euch ...


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> WER ZWINGT DIE ARMEN EIGENTLICH DIE GANZE ZEIT!!


Die Gier.


----------



## saarschwenker (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Exflame schrieb:


> Seid Ihr wirklich sicher, das es sich immer um eine Maschine handelt, die Antwortet? :-?
> 
> Ich habe folgende Mail erhalten:
> 
> ...



un die mail bekommen zig tausend andere auch, genau wie du und ich und wahrscheinlich alle hier, glaubst du allen ernstes die machen sich die mühe bei zig tausend potenziellen opfern jede mail individuell persönlich zu beantworten? forget it!

und sorry für die janzen kleenen buchstaben, ick hab meenen kleenen aufm been sitzen wa?

sorry, war drei tage in berlin das färbt ab .... löl

warten ist das allerbeste was du tun kannst!


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



saarschwenker schrieb:


> warten ist das allerbeste was du tun kannst!


Warten?

Worauf??

"Vergessen" ist zukunftsträchtiger ...


----------



## eilenna (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Oder das Konto wurde von der Bank nach Hinweisen von Usern gekündigt.
> 
> Schick ja kein Kontoauszug zu denen. Das geht denen nichts an.


danke 

habe inzwischen nachgelese - bei der emailadresse kommt sowieso keiner an, wie die meisten schreiben. also werde ich nichts mehr unternehmen.
hilft mir da eventuell die verbraucherschutzzentrale weiter?
der fall gehört eigentlich in die sendung wiso - wie kann man da was veröffentlichen, dass nicht noch mehr reinfallen?

lg 
eilenna


----------



## saarschwenker (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

das thema abofallen war schon reichlich im fernsehen vertreten, ich persönlich denke, daß mittlerweile bei den sendern schon kein interesse mehr besteht, aber du kannst es gerne probieren...falls du erfolg hast, suuuuper !

Falls nicht, tja, dann schade eigentlich.

katzenhai du hast übrigens recht, warten ist blöd, da eh nix kommt außer heisse luft.


----------



## komm rein (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



eilenna schrieb:


> der fall gehört eigentlich in die sendung wiso


Die waren wegen Testcars.de damals schon mal bei der Deutschen Inkassostelle und auch in der Schweiz, wo sie, wie BIZZ auch, nur den Herrn A. angetroffen haben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Die waren wegen Testcars.de damals schon mal bei der Deutschen Inkassostelle und auch in der Schweiz, wo sie, wie BIZZ auch, nur den Herrn A. angetroffen haben.


Richtig. Der erste Besuch vom WISO ermittelt-Reporter war in der Schweiz in Sachen Testcars.de, der zweite Besuch in Sachen Lebensprognose.com. Dabei wurde auch gleich der DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH, damals noch in Frankfurt, ein Besuch abgestattet.

Auch BIZZ war bereits zweimal in der Schweiz zu Besuch.

Über youtube dürfte das gesamte Material noch einzusehen sein.


----------



## komm rein (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

WISO war wegen Lebensprognose.com auch in der Schweiz? Dachte das war nur BIZZ.


----------



## Da-Pille (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

und ich hab immernoch keine Mahnung erhalten  die ham mich wohl vergessen


----------



## UnfreiwilligerNachbar (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ooooh... Wenn du willst schreib ich dir eine, inklusive Mahngebühr und Inkassodrohung, nur mit Anschrift in Dubai kann ich leider nicht dienen :-D


----------



## Spider30 (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



UnfreiwilligerNachbar schrieb:


> Ooooh... Wenn du willst schreib ich dir eine, inklusive Mahngebühr und Inkassodrohung, nur mit Anschrift in Dubai kann ich leider nicht dienen :-D


Warum, Du kannst doch auch eine Anschrift in Dubai angeben. Als Konto-Nr setzt Du Deine ein. Und schon klappts auch wie beim "Nachbarn" (schönes Wortspiel, oder?)


----------



## Der PhoeniX (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

leute,einfach immer schön locker bleiben!ausser e-mails bekommt ihr nix von denen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wenn die was machen könnten um an unsere kohle zu kommen hätten die doch schon lange was gemacht!wer was überwiesen hat ist selber schuld aber das sollte sich natürlich nicht wiederholen!


----------



## ritter51 (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo alle Betroffenen,
mich hats ja auch erwischt. Aber leider kam mir erst zu spät der Gedanke, bei Google mal nach zu fragen ob wo was steht über die nachbarschaftsseiten. Aber nachdem ich nun hier alle Beiträge gelesen habe, mach ich gar nix mehr. Hab zwar schon einmal bezahlt, leider, aber ich reagiere jetzt nicht mehr auf deren Mails.
Gestern bekam ich neue Einladung von angeblichen Nachbar mit folgender Addi: ht*p://******.nachbarcity.net, man kommt immer auf die gleiche Seite von den Wüstenfüchsen. Aber am Ende stand ein Link zum austragen aus dem Newsletter. Ist das vielleicht ein neuer Trick für automatische Anmeldung??? Ich hab mal angeklickt, wurde auch Abmeldung bestätigt. Sollte aber nun wieder was kommen, dann weiß ich jetzt, wie ich mich verhalte, nämlich still.
Noch viel Spass und immer auf der Hut.....:roll:

_[Personalisierten kommerziellen Link entschärft. (bh)]_


----------



## Fiona27 (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo alle zusammen......
ich habe nur die ersten Angaben bei der Anmeldung gemacht ......darauf bekam ich dann eine Email das ich mein profil vervollständigen soll .....Die Anmeldung war am 12.Januar...... Jetzt zu meiner Fragea die 14 Tage Probe noch nich vorbei ist ,kann ich ja noch kündigen ohne etwas bezahlen zu müssen.Wie kann ich da kündigen und sollte ich überhaupt darauf reagieren oder es einfach nicht beachten??? Ich habe die Seite nicht in Anspruch genommen also kein Passwort und Usernamen eingegeben .Sorry wenn sich jetzt einige Fragen wiederholen....

LG FIONA27


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Mein Rat:
1. Don't Panic. 
2. Die allgemeinen Hinweise zu Rate nehmen - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. Diese allgemeinen Hinweise ansehen und -hören - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
4. Die letzten zwei Seiten dieses Threads zum Thema lesen.
5. Feststellen, dass eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen sein dürften.
6. Falls doch: Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Bitte darauf achten, dass nicht alles von allen immer wieder gleich geschrieben werden muss - Anschlusspostings an vergleichbare Themen sind für alle übersichtlicher und damit sinnvoller. Und einfach mal nichts schreiben, wenn es nichts Neues gibt, ist auch ok.


----------



## Fiona27 (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Jo SORRY Kommt nie wieder vor .Bin das erste mal auf so einer Seite hab mit solchen Forum keine Erfahrung ....
LG Fiona :unzufrieden:


----------



## technofreak (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Fiona27 schrieb:


> .Bin das erste mal auf so einer Seite hab mit solchen Forum keine Erfahrung ....


Kein Problem, jeder fängt mal klein an. Frag ruhig, auch wenn der Ton manchmal etwas rauh ist.
Laß dich davon nicht abschrecken.


----------



## technofux (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

boah 215 seiten!  da brauch man sich ja keineswegs schämen. 

vorfall ist wie bei allen gleich. ich hatte bei mir im postfach das mich jemand auf nachbarschaft 24 gesucht hätte. hab mich dann angemledet. und jetzt hab ich den salat.
hatte denen jetzt geschriben:


> > sehr geehrte damen und herren,
> >
> > ich habe ihre schreiben an meinen anwalt weiter gereicht, sollten weiter
> > schreiben folgen werde ich diese auch weiter reichen.
> ...


nun hab ich diese antwort bekommen:



> >wir haben Ihre e-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen, bestehen jedoch weiterhin auf
> >unserer Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen.
> >
> >Falls Sie nicht reagieren, sehen wir uns leider gezwungen die Angelegenheit >an
> >ein Inkassounternehmen zu übergeben.


ich hab das jetzt so verstanden, dass ich jetzt weiter nicht mehr machen muss und die dann von alleine aufhören sobald es für die zu kosten kommt?

p.s. ich wusste nicht das es so widerliche menschen gibt.


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



technofux schrieb:


> ich hab das jetzt so verstanden...


...zumindest ist diese Strategie bislang noch immer aufgegangen.


----------



## saarschwenker (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

>Falls Sie nicht reagieren, sehen wir uns leider gezwungen die Angelegenheit >an
>ein Inkassounternehmen zu übergeben.



nette antwort vom computer...wer zwingt die eigentlich immer, die wüsten söhne? ihr könnt die doch nicht dauernd zwingen, schämt euch was!


----------



## Spider30 (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



saarschwenker schrieb:


> >Falls Sie nicht reagieren, sehen wir uns leider gezwungen die Angelegenheit >an
> >ein Inkassounternehmen zu übergeben.
> 
> 
> ...


Habe mich bei einem Bekannten erkundigt (Polizist), der hat auch gesagt keine Reaktion zeigen. Erst wenn ein Brief vom Amtsgericht ankommt.


----------



## Darki (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Vor knapp 4 Monaten hatte ich das Theater mit denen, eigentlich ja nur die Rechnung, seitdem nix mehr gekommen, nicht mal Werbung. 
Ich hab das Thema abgehakt.


----------



## eilenna (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



ritter51 schrieb:


> Hallo alle Betroffenen,
> mich hats ja auch erwischt. Aber leider kam mir erst zu spät der Gedanke, bei Google mal nach zu fragen ob wo was steht über die nachbarschaftsseiten. Aber nachdem ich nun hier alle Beiträge gelesen habe, mach ich gar nix mehr. Hab zwar schon einmal bezahlt, leider, aber ich reagiere jetzt nicht mehr auf deren Mails.
> Gestern bekam ich neue Einladung von angeblichen Nachbar mit folgender Addi: ht*p://******.nachbarcity.net, man kommt immer auf die gleiche Seite von den Wüstenfüchsen. Aber am Ende stand ein Link zum austragen aus dem Newsletter. Ist das vielleicht ein neuer Trick für automatische Anmeldung??? Ich hab mal angeklickt, wurde auch Abmeldung bestätigt. Sollte aber nun wieder was kommen, dann weiß ich jetzt, wie ich mich verhalte, nämlich still.
> Noch viel Spass und immer auf der Hut.....:roll:
> ...


mir ist es genau so ergangen. ich habe leider auch für  monate bezahlt. 
danach bekam ich eine mahnung, weil das geld angeblich nicht überwiesen wurde. bei der mahnung war eine andere kontonummer angegeben. 
nachdem ich geschrieben habe, dass ich bereits bezahlt habe und die mal ihre kontoauszüge überprüfen sollten, schickten sie mir eine email, dass ich meinen kontoauszug schicken soll. das habe ich allerdings nicht gemacht.

werde nach diesen infos erst mal nichts mehr unternehmen. mal schauen, wie das weiter läuft. 

lg - eilenna


----------



## komm rein (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass deren ihr eines Konto gekündigt wurde und dann keine Kontoauszüge mehr haben bzw. bekommen haben. Und schon behaupten die man habe nicht bezahlt.

Schickt keine Kontoauszüge. Das ist deren ihr Problem. Ignoriert einfach deren ihr Gesülze. Man braucht auch keine Angst haben das was passiert.


----------



## katzenjens (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

um es kurz zu umschreiben, Firmen welche sich hinter einem Postfach in einer Freihandelszone verstecken, haben deutschen Verbrauchern gegenüber keinerlei Handhabe, weder zivilrechtlich noch strafrechtlich. Blöderweise gilt das gleiche auch andersherum, man kann gegen die "Anbieter" in diesem Fall auch nicht vorgehen. Also bleibt immer nur der Hinweis hier die relevanten Links zu lesen, Kommunikation mit denen zu unterbinden und diese Info weitestmöglich verbreiten. Und als letztes, Banken, welche mehr oder weniger unfreiwillig zu Helfershelfern der "Anbieter" geworden sind, zu informieren. Damit streut man denen schon genug Sand ins Getriebe.

Für die relevanten Links nochmal nach oben scrollen bzw. eine Seite zurück gehen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## komm rein (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Und als letztes, Banken, welche mehr oder weniger unfreiwillig zu Helfershelfern der "Anbieter" geworden sind, zu informieren. Damit streut man denen schon genug Sand ins Getriebe.


Die DIS hat auf ihre [Selbstzenzur] das einem Forum unter Androhung eines Ordnungsgeldes von bis zu € 250.000,00 ersatzweise Ordnungshaft bis zu 6 Monaten verboten, unter anderem zu sowas aufzufordern.

Herr P. (GF der DIS) hat ja mittlerweile einen weiteren Job als GF der Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle GmbH. Aber nur wenn man die Schein-Präsenz unter za-clearing.com aufruft. Unter den Domains support-kontakt.com und zentrale-abrechnungsstelle.de ist im Impressum ein anderer GF.


----------



## katzenjens (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Nun ja,
man sollte in Foren immer schön abstrakt bleiben, was ich in meinem letzten Beitrag hoffentlich geblieben bin. Ansonsten müssten es die Moderatoren editieren. Wenn nun doch ein Betreiber oder "angeschlossenes Unternehmen" diesen Beitrag beanstanden würden, wäre es ein Eigentor für sie :scherzkeks:. 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## DerSascha (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

ich Trottel hab mich da auch angemeldet und weil ich dachte, es ist ein Rechtskräftiger Vertrag, hab ich heute früh die Zahlung getätigt. Dann wollte ich noch etwas zu der Seite rausbekommen und hab das bei google eingegeben. Naja und da bin ich u.a. hier galandet.

Bin dann in der Frühstückspause ganz schnell zur Bank um die Übertweisung noch zu stoppen, aber die Damen und Herren nachbarschaft24 haben nen "Sofortbuchkonto" sodass die Bank mir dass auch nicht mehr zurückbuchen kann. Tja 54 Euro futsch.

Wie soll ich jetzt auf die nächste Rechnung reagieren. Widerspruch einlegen und alles folgende ignorieren nehm ich an?

Mfg Sascha


----------



## katzenjens (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Trottel :scherzkeks:,

tja, 54 Euro für die Katz. Dumm gelaufen. Du kannst natürlich versuchen den Vertrag zu widerrufen, oder alternativ, 1 oder 2 Seiten hier im Thread zurückzuscrollen und die Tipps dort lesen / hören und verstehen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Sehbaer (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Zusammen.
Bei mir ist die Situation etwas anders. Habe bis Dato eine Mail erhalten mit einer Mahnung und dem Hinweis: "Mit dieser IP xxxxxxxxx haben Sie sich bei uns registriert". ............. ??????????????? tut mir leid, aber ich habe mich dor noch nier aufgehalten ..... die Emailadresse und Anschrift stimmen ... der Name und Vorname nicht ..... gehe mal davon aus, dass sich jemand mit meiner Adresse angemeldet hat .... Die Emailadresse habe ich mittlerweile abgemeldet/gelöscht ..... hoffe, das damit die Sache erledigt ist ... da mein Spamfilter sehr hoch eingestellt ist sind eventuelle andere Mail, von mir nicht beachtet worden. 

Die IP könnte von meinem Anbieter sein .... im Router steht eine ähnliche IP ..... die wechselt ja alle 24 Stunden ..... mein W-Lan habe ich deaktiviert da ich die Vermutung habe, dort hat jemand auf meine Kosten gesurft ...

Gehe mal davon aus, dass jetzt nichts weiteres auf mich zukommt .... es sei denn, dass die IP wirklich von mir ist und der Provider die Nutzungsdaten ins Ausland übermittelt ....

Warte erst mal ab ...


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die können sich ihre IP an den Hut stecken  (drastischer will ich nicht werden ) 

http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## Sehbaer (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die können sich ihre IP an den Hut stecken  (drastischer will ich nicht werden )
> 
> http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
> http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/



Danke, dass hat mir sehr geholfen und mein Nervenköstüm wieder in normale Bahnen gebracht ....

Die können mich auch mal .... :-p


----------



## saarschwenker (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

wenn du den verdacht hast, daß jemand bei dir mitsurft, dann aktiviere zuerst mal wpa oder wpa2 beim wlan, dann kannst du das wlan auch weiterhin nutzen, ohne daß jemand mitsurft....wär besser!


----------



## komm rein (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



DerSascha schrieb:


> hab ich heute früh die Zahlung getätigt. Dann wollte ich noch etwas zu der Seite rausbekommen und hab das bei google eingegeben.


Besser wäre es gewesen es andersrum zu machen, dann wäre der Punkt mit der Zahlung tätigen weggefallen.


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

...wenn die Zahlung heute früh war, dann besteht womöglich die Möglichkeit, sich direkt mit der Bank in Verbindung zu setzen um die Überweisung zu stoppen. Das geht so lange, wie der Betrag dem Empfängerkonto noch nicht gut geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Sehbaer (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



saarschwenker schrieb:


> wenn du den verdacht hast, daß jemand bei dir mitsurft, dann aktiviere zuerst mal wpa oder wpa2 beim wlan, dann kannst du das wlan auch weiterhin nutzen, ohne daß jemand mitsurft....wär besser!



Danke für den Hinweis .... das W-Lan mit WPA oder WPA2 abzusichern ist noch nicnt möglich, mein USB Stick vom Notebook verarbeitet die Verschlüsselung nicht ... werde mir in den nächsten Tage einen neuen kaufen ..... bei mir geht es auch ohne, da ich jedes Zimmer mit einen LAN versehen habe .... W-Lan brauche ich nur wenn ich im Garten sitze ... dazu ist es jetzt aber zu kalt


----------



## DerSascha (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Besser wäre es gewesen es andersrum zu machen, dann wäre der Punkt mit der Zahlung tätigen weggefallen.



Danke für den Tipp,  Hätt ich nicht gedacht.
Sowas nennt man dann wohl Lehrgeld oder so.



> ...wenn die Zahlung heute früh war, dann besteht womöglich die Möglichkeit, sich direkt mit der Bank in Verbindung zu setzen um die Überweisung zu stoppen. Das geht so lange, wie der Betrag dem Empfängerkonto noch nicht gut geschrieben wurde.



Kann nicht gestoppt werden. Wie gesagt war heute schon bei der Bank und die haben mir gesagt, dass keine Chance besteht, weil das irgendwie nen besonderes Konto ist. Wie gesagt. Das Geld ist futsch.


----------



## komm rein (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Es gibt Banken die buchen in Echtzeit den Tag über und andere, da wird nur einmal am Tag (z.B. am Abend) was gebucht.


----------



## Bigfoot (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



DerSascha schrieb:


> Wie gesagt war heute schon bei der Bank und die haben mir gesagt, dass keine Chance besteht, weil das irgendwie nen besonderes Konto ist. Wie gesagt. Das Geld ist futsch.



Hast Du bei dieser Gelegenheit eigentlich die Bank über die besonderen Umstände der Überweisung aufgeklärt?


----------



## DerSascha (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja hab ich. Aber die Dame am Bankschalter hat sich die Daten angeguckt und festgestellt, dass eine Rückbuchung nicht möglich ist, weil das Konto, auf das das Geld überwiesen wurde ein Konto ist, auf dem der Betrag sofort nach der Bestätigung der Überweisung verbucht wurde. Und in diesem Moment hat die Bank kein Recht mehr, dass Geld zurück zu buchen.

Anders wäre es bei einer Lastschrift, weil ich die nicht beeinflussen kann, aber die Überweisung hab ich angewiesen und es gibt keine Chance mehr.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



DerSascha schrieb:


> Anders wäre es bei einer Lastschrift, weil ich die nicht beeinflussen kann, aber die Überweisung hab ich angewiesen und es gibt keine Chance mehr.


Das dürfte leider stimmen.


----------



## excelcior (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi,
hab festgestellt,daß ich nicht mal mehr ganz normal die Page von nachbarschaft24 angoogeln kann, bin immer gleich eingelockt, so ein Mist.Hat irgendwer einen Screenshot von der HomePage von den Wüstennachbarn vom 9.11.2007?
Hab irgendwo nen link zu einer Fernsehsendung am 29.1. glaub ich gesehen den ich nicht mehr finde, könnt ihr mir sagen was für ne Sendung das ist und wo die läuft?
Viele Grüße Sven


----------



## katzenjens (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

Du solltest bei Deinem Browser die Cookies löschen, dann ist die automatische Anmeldung weg. Davon abgesehen, ist doch eh alles uninteressant, wie die Mahnungen, Drohungen und sonstigen Spielereien des Anbieters.


1. Don't Panic.
2. Die allgemeinen Hinweise zu Rate nehmen - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. Diese allgemeinen Hinweise ansehen und -hören - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
4. Die letzten zwei Seiten dieses Threads zum Thema lesen.
5. Feststellen, dass eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen sein dürften.
6. Falls doch: Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Ab dem 30.1.08 gibts vom c't Magazin auch einen Videobeitrag zu dem Thema.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## my84 (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich bin auch auf diese [ edit]  reingefallen. Sie schreiben ja eine Mitgliedschaft von zwei Jahren vor. Und für das erste halbe Jahr habe ich eine Rechnung von 54 Euro erhalten. Kennt ihr ja alles. nur was ich so blöd und habe sie bezahlt. wollte eben alles möglichst schnell hinter mich bringen. nun nehme ich an für die nächsten drei halbjahre werde ich auch eine rechnung bekommen. muss ich diese nun bezahlen, weil ich die erste bazahlt habe? bin ich dadurch den vertrag fix eingegangen? weiss da jemand bescheid? danke!


----------



## katzenjens (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Na, die allgemeinen Hinweise nicht sorgfältig genug gelesen? 
Aber es findet sich meist jemand, welcher die Info mundgerecht auf einem Tablett serviert. :scherzkeks:

Genug der Lästerei, hier ist die Info: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## _TomTom_ (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hi,
ihr könnt mich ja für ganz schön blöd halten, aber bevor ich mich hier in diesem forum schlau gemacht habe, und erfahren habe, dass nachbarschaft24 mir eigentlich nix kann, habe ich mich so weit einschüchtern lassen ( mit den üblichen mahnungen usw.), dass ich meine richtigen angaben übersendet habe. das viel größere problem aber (und die damit verbundene dummheit meinerseits) ist jedoch, dass ich auch noch meine kontodaten hinterlassen habe, da ich wirklich keinen bock auf irgendwelche verfahren hatte... jetzt zu meiner frage:
habe ich dadurch irgendwie signalisiert dass ich den angeblichen vertrag anerkenne? oder kann man da noch was retten? im grunde war ich mir wirklich nicht im klaren, einen kostenpflichtigen vertrag mit denen einzugehen, wollte halt einfach nur keinen ärger. wie verfahre ich jetzt weiter? bis dato wurde noch nichts abgebucht, doch was soll ich machen falls das in den nächsten tagen passiert? können die mir nun etwas? oder soll ich es trotz allem drauf ankommen lassen, und bis zur gerichtlichen mahnung warten?

vielen dank schon mal an dieser stelle, tom...


----------



## _TomTom_ (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

und was noch viel wichtiger ist: wie kann ich sie gegebenenfalls daran hinern mein geld abzubuchen? meine kontodaten kann ich nicht wieder löschen oder entfernen... kann ich dann einfach rückbuchen lassen? oder eine e-mail an den verein senden mit der ich das bankeinzugsverfahren zurückrufe?


----------



## BenTigger (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Frage: Hast du denen mit deinen Kontodaten auch eine Einzugsermächtigung ubergeben? 

Nein? dann dürfen die nicht von deinem Konto abbuchen.
Ja? dann ein schreiben versenden in dem du der Einzugsermächtigung widersprichst. dann dürfen die auch nicht mehr abbuchen.

Frag doch auch mal deinen Bankkundenbetreuer dazu


----------



## _TomTom_ (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

und wie verfahre ich dann weiterhin? 

ich schicke also eine e-mail und wiederrufe die einzugsermächtigung. also dürfen sie nicht mehr abbuchen. ich bin fürs erste gerettet, oder viel mehr mein geld.

können die denn nicht so argumentieren, dass ich den vertrag anerkannt habe, da ich ja zunächst geantwortet habe? oder hat das keinen stellenwert? immerhin  bin ich den "vertrag" ja nicht wissentlich eingegangen und wollte nur weiteren ärger abwenden. 

übrigens noch einmal vielen herzlichen dank an dieser stelle. freue mich ein so kompetentes forum gefunden zu haben. daumen hoch! dachte schon dass ich ganz allein stehe mit meinem problem...


----------



## SEP (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Lies mal drei Postings weiter oben, http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=219594#post219594


----------



## _TomTom_ (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

oh, sorry... 

aber ich bin neu hier und wegen dieser sache echt auf 180... einerseits weil ich so dämlich war, und andererseits weil es so dreiste menschen gibt.

und zuletzt noch eine frage... als ich denen ne e-mail gesendet habe, habe ich auch eine antwort bekommen, die nicht computergeneriert war. die haben stellung zu meinem anliegen genommen, und das kann nicht automatisch geschehen sein... da bin ich mir recht sicher...

auf jeden fall stellt sich mir die frage:

1. wiederrufe ich meine einzugsermächtigung ohne angabe von gründen und reagierre einfach nicht mehr

oder

2. sende ich denen ne mail, in der ich klar mache dass ich mich informiert habe, und dass ich nun keine angst vor ihren pseudo-mahnungen habe, und sogar die gerichtliche mahnung wiederrufen werde... meint ihr dass das sinn macht? vielleicht bleibt mir so der ganze schriftverkehr erspart?


----------



## SebastianK (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



_TomTom_ schrieb:


> 2. sende ich denen ne mail, in der ich klar mache *dass ich mich informiert habe*, und dass ich nun keine angst vor ihren pseudo-mahnungen habe, und sogar die gerichtliche mahnung wiederrufen werde... meint ihr dass das sinn macht? vielleicht bleibt mir so der ganze schriftverkehr erspart?



Das war jetzt aber glatt gelogen, oder? (fett markiert)

Es sei denn, du hast die Passagen im Thread nicht gelesen, wo es um sinnlose Konversation ging :-D


----------



## sirtobi87 (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo zusammen,
ich verfolge den Thread schon einige Wochen, weil mir das Ganze auch passiert ist. Ich hab auch keine Angst mehr. Die Panik ist verflogen und nach der Androhung mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid hab ich auch weiter nichts von den Söhnen aus der Wüste gehört.

Allerdings beunruhigt mich seit 4-5 Tagen etwas. Bei mir zu Hause kommen komische Anrufe an. Ich selbst war leider nie zu Hause. Mein Bruder oder meine Eltern gehen dann ans Telefon.

Jedes Mal hat sich eine Person mit einem anderen Namen gemeldet. Heute morgen kam anscheind der vierte Anruf und diesmal war eine Frau dran. Die sprechen Deutsch. Aber gehen die so weit, dass die bei mir zu Hause anrufen?

Wenn meine Mum fragt, worum es geht, dann heißt es immer nur: "Tut mir Leid, aber ich bin nicht befugt Ihnen das zu sagen" oder aber "Das ist privat."

Und wenn die das sind. Woher haben die meine Telefonnummer? Musste man die bei der Registrierung angeben?

Gruß sirtobi87


----------



## komm rein (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das muss jetzt nicht unbedingt mit Nachbarschaft24.net zusammen hängen. Wahrscheinlich wird die Rufnummer von denen auch unterdrückt, oder? Man sagt denen die sollen die Anruferei unterlassen. Wenn solche Anrufe immer weiter gehen, würde ich eine Fangschaltung in Auftrag geben. Und nach erfolgreicher Ermittlung Anzeige erstatten.



sirtobi87 schrieb:


> weil mir das Ganze auch passiert ist.
> ...
> Woher haben die meine Telefonnummer? Musste man die bei der Registrierung angeben?


Ja, man muss bei der Anmeldung bei NBS24 eine Telefonnumer angeben. Was Du da angegeben hast, musst Du ja selber wissen.


----------



## katzenjens (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

bitte nicht paranoid werden. Das waren mit Sicherheit wieder irgendwelche Kreditinstitute o.ä. welche Kreditkarten verkaufen wollen oder ähnliches. Passiert momentan bei uns auch. Wollen Herrn soundso oder Frau soundso sprechen. Auf Frage in welcher Angelegenheit verweigern sie die Auskunft, fragen aber nach, wann die betreffende Person wieder im Hause ist.

Falls tatsächlich durch das Gespräch eine Verbindung zu den Abo-Anbietern besteht und man sich beunruhigt oder gar bedroht fühlt, sollte man meiner Meinung nach Anzeige gegen Unbekannt stellen. Würde mich aber wundern.

Wenn Du bei der Anmeldung keine Telefonnummer abgegeben hast, ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass es die Abo-Anbieter waren.

Dazu noch der Hinweis, weder im Internet noch am Telefon vertrauliche Daten preisgeben.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> bitte nicht paranoid werden.


So ist es, die Knaben haben was anders zu tun als unwilligen Usern hinterher zu telefonieren. 
Bleibt mal auf dem Teppich der Realität


----------



## sirtobi87 (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja. Die Nummer ist unterdrückt.

Ich gebe generell meine Telefonnummern nicht im Internet an. Deswegen wundert es mich ja auch. Der Anschluss ist auf meinen Vater angemeldet. Daher kann es garnicht sein, dass die das rausfinden.

Wahrscheinlich leider ich schon unter denen. Aber wie gesagt. Ich denke nicht, dass jetzt noch was kommt. Die drohen mit einem gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid, aber bis jetzt habe ich nichts von denen gehört. Die Drohung ist jetzt auch fast 3 Wochen her.


----------



## komm rein (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die drohen ständig mit irgendwas. Dient alles nur zur Einschüchterung. Auch scheint wieder eine große, vielleicht auch letzte, Mahnwelle der DIS bevorzustehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



sirtobi87 schrieb:


> Die drohen mit einem gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid, aber bis jetzt habe ich nichts von denen gehört. Die Drohung ist jetzt auch fast 3 Wochen her.


Diese  Drohung ist schon zigtausendfach von fast allen Nutzlosanbietern
 verstreut worden und  ist völlig hohl und leer.


----------



## komm rein (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Nicht vergessen: Nach der Printausgabe beschäftigt sich auch die TV-Ausgabe mit denen.

Heute, 12:30 Uhr, c't Magazin, hr-Fernsehen

Vorsicht Kunde!
Nachbarn im Internet - die neue Abzocke

http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/artikel/102227


----------



## webwatcher (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Heute, 12:30 Uhr, c't Magazin, hr-Fernsehen
> 
> Vorsicht Kunde!
> Nachbarn im Internet - die neue Abzocke]


http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...sp?rubrik=2964&key=standard_document_33731979


----------



## halloween85 (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo!

Mir ist derselbe Schlamassel mit den netten Nachbarn passiert und ich suche Hilfe in einer besonders ... beinahe niedlich dummen Sache.

1. Jemand hat nach ihnen gesucht blablabla, Link angeklickt, NICHTS von Geld gelesen und angemeldet

2. Als Nachnamen "Sonstwas" eingegeben und falsche Hausnummer

3. Erste Rechnung blieb im Spamordner hängen, die 2. kam durch und erreichte mich 1 Monat nach Anmeldung ... Ich war erstmal so erschrocken und habe LEIDER eingeschüchtert von "Bei falschen Daten erstatten wir Anzeige" gezahlt und meine Personalien korrigiert. Die erste Halbjahresrate haben sie jetzt und halt auch meine Daten.
Danach sofort Kündigung per Mail geschrieben - das wäre halt in 2 Jahren möglich.

Nun meine Frage: Was würde passieren, wenn ich mich ab sofort totstelle?
Hat jemand Ahnung?


----------



## SebastianK (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



halloween85 schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: Was würde passieren, wenn ich mich ab sofort totstelle?
> Hat jemand Ahnung?



Vermutlich niemand. Auch nicht diejenigen, die auf diese Frage schon auf den letzten 200 Seiten um die 2000 Antworten gegeben haben 

BTW: Schöner Film - leider zu wenig gewesen bei den Infos, die denen zur Verfügung standen


----------



## anetz (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hey an alle...
habe nun endlich doch noch ein forum gefunden, dass mir weiterhelfen kann.
mir erging es genauso wie halloween85 bis auf die tatsache, dass ich weder gezahlt habe, noch meine adresse korrigiert habe.sprich:

1. zahlungsmail im spamordner (ich habe sie zwar gelesen, aber ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich auf der sicheren seite bin, da ich sie ja rein theoretisch nicht bekommen hätte können... deswegen habe ich nicht reagiert und gehofft es würde bei diesem einmaligen schreiben nicht bleiben)

2. zahlungserinnerung bekommen mit der drohung:


> "Bei falschen Daten erstatten wir Anzeige"


ich habe kurz nach erhalt dieser mail einen vorgefertigten brief vom bundesverbraucherschutz (http://www.vz-bawue.de/mediabig/28042A.pdf) abgetippt und verschickt.

3. auf diese mail habe ich eine antwort erhalten, die ein paar von euch vielleicht schon kennen, ich hab sie am schluss einfach mal reinkopiert.
in dieser mail steht, dass auf der webseite vermerkt ist, dass man zahlen muss sofern kein widerspruch eingelegt wird... kann es sein, dass dieser vermerk vor zwei monaten noch nicht vorhanden war und sie die seite einfach geändert haben? wenn ja, kann man vll irgendwo einen screenshot bekommen?

das ganze ist jetzt schon ca. 2 wochen alt und ich habe (gott sei dank) nichts mehr bekommen, bin mir jedoch nicht sicher ob es dabei bleiben wird oO

meine frage lautet nun:
kann ich noch irgendetwas in gang setzen um meine lage zu verbessern, bzw. muss ich noch weitere mails befürchten??



------------------------------ antwortmail ----------------


> Sehr geehrter Herr [......],
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> ...


----------
nicht einmal [.....] ist mein richtiger Name, sondern mein spitzname, mit dem ich mich überall im internet registriere, weil ich doch ein bisschen privatsphäre besitzen will und vor möglichen [......], wie zb. nachbarschaft24 sicher zu sein.... bloß doof falls sie eine anklage starten 

HILFE 

_Editierungen aus rechtlichen Gründen und zum Schutz des Users. MOD/BR_


----------



## SebastianK (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



anetz schrieb:


> ich habe kurz nach erhalt dieser mail einen vorgefertigten brief vom bundesverbraucherschutz (http://www.vz-bawue.de/mediabig/28042A.pdf) abgetippt und verschickt.



Mal ernsthaft gefragt: du nimmst eine Vorlage und liest und verstehst die nicht einmal und versendest die auch noch unterschrieben???


----------



## Bigfoot (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Anetz, 
vielen Dank erstmal für den Tip bit dem Widerspruchsschreiben. 
Es ist wahrscheinlich, daß Du von diesen Leuten noch etwas Post bekommst. 
Ich lege solche Post in einem eignen e-Mail Ordner ab, und das war's. 
Links zu ausführlichen Informationen findest Du auf der ersten Seite dieses Forums.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



anetz schrieb:


> ich habe kurz nach erhalt dieser mail einen vorgefertigten brief vom bundesverbraucherschutz (http://www.vz-bawue.de/mediabig/28042A.pdf) abgetippt und verschickt.


Warum? Also wenn ich mich mit falschem Namen/Adresse angemeldet hätte in der Annahme, das wäre ohnehin kostenlos, würde ich erst reagieren, wenn ich den ersten Brief per Post bekäme!


----------



## Zahnfee1988 (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

und selbst wenn würd ich wie hier geraten wird erst reagieren wenn was formelles vom gericht bekommt, also n gerichtlicher mahnbescheid.
was ja bisher in den meisten fällen nicht der fall war 
schließlich kostet so ein bescheid geld....


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Zahnfee1988 schrieb:


> also n gerichtlicher mahnbescheid.
> was ja bisher in den meisten fällen nicht der fall war


Korrektur: in *keinem * Fall, auch nicht bei den anderen Nutzlosseiten


----------



## Frank Timmann (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,
ich habe soeben  eine Anzeige beim Finanzamt Frankfurt Abt, Steuerfahndung
erstattet. Denn auf der Rechnung ist keine Steuernummer genannt.
Die Anzeige geht auf "Verdacht auf Steuerhinterziehung".
Ich hoffe der Firma damit einen" GUTEN-DIENST"erwiesen zu haben.
Bei " Umfrago " ist es gut gelaufen,von denen habe Ruhe.
Gruß
Frank Timmann


----------



## SebastianK (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Naja- vielleicht liegt es daran, daß ein Unternehmer in den Emiraten bei uns keine Steuernummer braucht 

Andererseits: xxx


----------



## komm rein (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das Geld landet auf Bankkonten in Deutschland. Zahlungsempfänger ist eine "deutsche Firma". Ist doch noch diese Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle GmbH in Frankfurt/Main? In deren Impressum fehlen wichtige Daten, anderseite sind je nach Domain unterschiedliche Geschäftsführer angegeben. Einmal U.P. (Geschäftsführer der DIS) und dann ein J.v.S. und da lässt sich sicherlich was machen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Das Geld landet auf Bankkonten in Deutschland. Zahlungsempfänger ist eine "deutsche Firma". Ist doch noch diese Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle GmbH in Frankfurt/Main? In deren Impressum fehlen wichtige Daten, anderseite sind je nach Domain unterschiedliche Geschäftsführer angegeben. Einmal U.P. (Geschäftsführer der DIS) und dann ein J.v.S. und da lässt sich sicherlich was machen.


Wenn ich jetzt schreibe, die DIS und die ZA haben ein und denselben "Herrn", laufe ich Gefahr, dass das so nicht allzu lange hier steht. Aber ich probiers halt mal.
U.P. ist erst seit kurzem GF der ZA. Vielleicht wird in den nächsten Tagen auch klar, warum!


----------



## komm rein (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> U.P. ist erst seit kurzem GF der ZA. Vielleicht wird in den nächsten Tagen auch klar, warum!


Schau mal was ich schon geschrieben habe und ein wenig weiter vorne ebenfalls auch schon mal.


----------



## dvill (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

An ihren Texten sollt Ihr sie erkennen.

Mal sehen, wie die Kreativtexter mit den kurzweiligen Bankverbindungen sich im Gespräch halten werden.


----------



## komm rein (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Das Geld landet auf Bankkonten in Deutschland. Zahlungsempfänger ist eine "deutsche Firma". _Ist doch noch diese Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle GmbH in Frankfurt/Main? In deren Impressum fehlen wichtige Daten, anderseite sind je nach Domain unterschiedliche Geschäftsführer angegeben. Einmal U.P. (Geschäftsführer der DIS) und dann ein J.v.S._ und da lässt sich sicherlich was machen.


Die NLB hat wohl wieder mitgelesen und korrigiert. Aber das was war ist doch eh dokumentiert.


----------



## anetz (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hey... danke, ihr beruhigt mich irgendwie 



SebastianK schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft gefragt: du nimmst eine Vorlage und liest und verstehst die nicht einmal und versendest die auch noch unterschrieben???



lieber sebastian ^^
nein, ich bin nicht so dumm und neh mirgendeine vorlage die ich nicht verstehe XD
ich hab mir sehr wohl überlegt was da drinsteht, und sie trifft auch in jeder hinsicht auf die seite zu. außerdem hab ich geschrieben, dass ich das formular abgetippt und nicht kopiert habe... und beim abtippen habe ich auch lücken gefüllt und die unterschrift weggelassen 

kann mir noch jemand auskunft geben, ob sich die seite innerhalb des letzten monats geändert hat und evtl. nen link für nen screenshot geben???


----------



## komm rein (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wie die Seite ausschaut, entscheidet der Link womit man auf die Seite kommt. Es gibt Links mit zusätzlichen Parametern, wo der Preis fett ist, dann nicht fett ist, wo für einen eine angebliche Nachricht hinterlegt ist oder doch nur "Hallo! Schön, dass du hier bist!" oben steht oder man landet gleich auf der Anmeldeseite, wo der Preis links nicht fett gedruckt ist.


----------



## flo_ks (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hey, also hab nach dme widerruf länge rnichts mehr gehört (nen monat oder so) aber heute kam folgende email:



> Falls der Newsletter nicht richtig angezeigt wird, klicken Sie bitte hier!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~ Auf den Punkt informiert empfiehlt ~~
> ...



was zur hölle ist das denn nun? die marketing firma gibts wirklich...


----------



## katzenjens (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hmmm...
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15405


Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## flo_ks (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hey danke schön!


----------



## Citticatt (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hiho, ich mal wieder 

bekam gerade eine e-mail von [email protected] 



> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~ Auf den Punkt informiert empfiehlt ~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Hallo XXXX XXXXX,
> ...



tjaja sie versuchens über alle ecken


----------



## Journalistin (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo ihr alle, 

suche für einen ZDF-Beitrag über Internet-Abzocke jemanden, der schon mal von nachbarschaft24.com oder ähnlichen Seiten "Post" bekommen hat, bzw. vielleicht sogar gezahlt hat. Wäre schön, wenn ihr mitmacht, damit diese Masche publik wird. 
Lg, Helga


----------



## komm rein (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Journalistin schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn ihr mitmacht, damit diese Masche publik wird.


Am letzten Samstag erst im TV im c't magazin im hr-Fernsehen und auch in der Printausgabe.


----------



## dvill (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ Journalistin

Ich schlage mal Themenbereiche vor, die substantiell was bringen können:

1) Mitwirken der Banken

Ohne Wegschaffen der Beute auf ausländische Konten zu Kontoinhabern hinter ausländischen Postfachadressen läuft bei Kostenfallen eher wenig. Kostenfallensteller holen das Geld nicht wie die andere Mafia an der Haustür ab, sondern lassen vornehm überweisen.

Also ist immer eine deutsche Bank Trittbügelhalter. Diese deutschen Banken können normalerweise nicht so blöd sein, die Qualität ihrer Kurzzeitkunden im Vorfeld mit Google checken zu können, wie sie sich anstellen.

Da wäre ein journalistische Anfrage bei einer Bank sehr erhellend, die aktuell die Konten stellt, warum Banken mit ausgebufften Scoring-Techniken Privatleute bis aufs Hemd durchleuchten, bei fragwürdigen Großgeschäftemachern aber lieber ahnungslos mitverdient, bis offiziell Beschwerden eintreffen.

2) Mitwirken der Inkassodrücker

Die Zahlungsbereitschaft wird durch schwachsinnige Drohschreiben gepresst, die oft unsinnige Begründungen enthalten oder falsche rechtliche Bezüge herstellen. Die Anwälte oder Inkassobüros, die diese Schreiben loshetzen, können nicht wirklich von der Berechtigung der Forderungen überzeugt sein.

Viele wirken seit Jahren mit. Wenn ein Kunde einfach nur nix macht, sehen sie untätig zu und quälen die Zaudernden umso mehr.

Also Kamera an, Mikrofon hinhalten und erklären lassen. Kopie des Interviews auch an die zuständige Rechtsanwaltskammer.

3) Untätigkeit der Behörden

Mit Kostenfallen werden in kürzester Zeit Vermögen zusammengepresst.

Jeder Handwerker muss sich permanent die Prüfung seiner Buchführung gefallen lassen. Hier werden große Geldsummen vereinnahmt und in vielen Fällen still ins Ausland verschafft.

Die Einzahlungskonten sind alle öffentlich. Über jedes Konto kann leicht die Spur des Geldes verfolgt werden. Die Drahtzieher sitzen bekanntermaßen in vielen Fällen bei uns im Lande oder in der Schweiz.

Einfach mal beim Finanzamt nachfragen, warum die da nix machen.


----------



## franka (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo ich habe mich letztes Jahr bei meinNachbar.net angemeldet. Bei Aufruf dieser seite erscheint aber diese [edit]seite. Dumm für die [edit] dass ich mich mit einem falschen Namen dort angemeldet hatte und eine Rechnung wohl nie kommen kann.


----------



## komm rein (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das hindert die aber nicht die Rechnung oder anderen Dummschrieb per Mail zu schicken, vorausgesetzt die Mailadresse von Dir ist noch gültig.


----------



## soulfly (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,
also ich hab hier auch den kompletten Thread mir ma durchgelesen.

Im November hab ich auch die Spam mail von den netten Nachbarschaftsleuten erhalten. Dummerweise mich angemeldet und vergessen mich abzumelden. Dann im Dezember eine mail mit Mahnbescheid. Ich natürlich panik bekommen und per PayPal bezahlt. Dementsprechend haben die Leute nu dummerweise meine Adresse etc.

Habe denen natürlich auch das abgeänderte Musterschreiben geschickt und denen gesagt, das ich aussteigen will und nciht mehr zahlen werden. Es kam das selbe zurück wie bei den Usern vor mir.

Nun die frage von mir. Ja ich weiß, is ein Me2 Post. Aber leider hab ich noch keine wirkliche Antwort hier erhalten.

Was muss ich erwarten, wenn ich mcih nu einfach auf Doof stelle und das nächste mal cniht zahle, auch wenns einen Mahnbescheid etc. geben wird.

Bitte gebt mir eine vernünftige Antwort, wäre euch echt dankbar.

Muss cih wirklich befürchten dass die mit Klage etc kommen und kommen dann mehr als nur 160€ (wie ein vorposter erklärt hat) auf mich zu?

Bin nämlich cniht gewillt, dick dafür blechen zu müssen.

Danke für eure Antworten!

Schönen Abend noch

Soulfly


----------



## SebastianK (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



soulfly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich hab hier auch den *kompletten *Thread mir ma durchgelesen.



[x] Gelogen, da Frage schon zig mal beantwortet :-D


----------



## saarschwenker (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

öhm jo....wenn du tatsächlich alle 223 Seiten zu den nachbarseiten hier durchgelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du die antwort auf deine fragen bestimmt.

machs dir einfach und guck dir das an: 

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

am besten alle videos und dann hast du deine infos. ich hab mich hier tatsächlich durch alle seiten gekämpft mittlerweile...und gebe meinen kumpels rat, die auch reingefallen sind (auch auf andere nutzlos anbieter)

nix für ungut!


----------



## soulfly (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,
danke habe mir das ganze nu angehört. Also auf jedenfall bin ich jetzt schon ne ecke schlauer. ABER, ich hab nu halt die erste Rate gezahlt (Ratenzahlung is ja automatisch)
Kann ich mich nu doof stellen und warte einfach ab bzw. bin nun keinen Vertrag eingegangen oder wie siehts damit aus? Sorry das ich so doof frag, aber ich wills halt ganz genau wissen.

Mfg

soulfly


----------



## sascha (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



soulfly schrieb:


> ]Sorry das ich so doof frag, aber ich wills halt ganz genau wissen.



Dann frag bitte einen Anwalt oder deine örtliche Verbraucherzentrale. Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist uns leider im Forum aus rechtlichen Gründen verboten.


----------



## komm rein (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



soulfly schrieb:


> ABER, ich hab nu halt die erste Rate gezahlt (Ratenzahlung is ja automatisch)
> Kann ich mich nu doof stellen und warte einfach ab bzw. bin nun keinen Vertrag eingegangen oder wie siehts damit aus?


Du hast eine Ratenzahlung vereinbart? Warum? Jedenfalls mein Beileid! Zahl nur diese schön pünktlich weiter, nicht das Du auch eventuell plötzlich auf aktuelles-inkassorecht.de unter Verfahren gegen Schuldner landest.

Informiert Euch halt bitte vorher, bevor Ihr Euch von denen zu was drängen, einschüchtern, aufschwatzen lasst. Und warum ist eigentlich die Ratenzahlung bei denen automatisch?


----------



## soulfly (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ok, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt.

Ratenzahlung ist es nicht. Nur es soll halbjährlich gezahlt werden. Hab da was wohl durcheinander gebracht. Aber wie die Zahlung bei Nachbarschaft24.net aussehn soll, weiß ja hier denk ich mal jeder.


----------



## saarschwenker (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

sorry, aber das stimmt mit der rechtsberatung, die gibts leider nur beim anwalt oder frag mal beim verbraucherschutz an...


----------



## saarschwenker (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

du, sorry, aber es wurde hier ja schon mehrfach gepostet...auf die gefahr hin, daß ich ärger mit den mods bekomme:

DAS schauen und verstehen und gut ist !

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NwryTgecxcE&feature=PlayList&p=879C6ACF7AFB6090&index=9


----------



## komm rein (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

VZ-RLP warnt vor unseriösen Zahlungsaufforderungen

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/UNIQ120168379717714/link405701A.html


----------



## soulfly (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

So, habe nun meine Daten geändert und wohne nun unter falschen Namen in einer falschen Stadt. Hauptsache die haben meine vorherigen Daten nicht noch gespeichert.


----------



## SebastianK (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Sorry aber das war nicht so ganz schlau.
Zunächst eine Rate zu bezahlen, den Vertrag also doch irgendwie akzeptieren und sich dann noch wieder einzuloggen und die Daten absichtlich zu ändern :wall:

Nein- sie werden die Daten, von denen das Geld kam, mit Sicherheit nicht gespeichert haben- sie speichern nur die, von denen sie kein Geld bekommen :wall:

Bliebe da noch die Frage, wie man solche bewußte Änderung, wie du sie vorgenommen hast, in einem seriösen Unternehmen umgehen würde... 
weder hast du von dem Thread, den du behauptet hast gelesen zu haben, noch von den Links, noch vom Video etwas verstanden.

Stell dir vor, du wärest ein Versandhaus und es bestellt Hänschen einen Computer auf Raten bei dir. Du lieferst und Hänschen bezahlt die erste Rate.
Gleich nach dem Bezahlen der ersten Rate ruft Hänschen nun bei dir an und sagt dir, daß er nun Mäxchen heisst und woanders wohnt- du mögest bitte die Daten so ändern. Spätestens dann würdest du Hänschen fragen, ob der nicht ganz dicht ist aber lassen wir mal ein wenig Unaufmerksamkeit gewesen sein und du änderst die und bei der nächsten Forderung merkst du, daß die letzte Änderung dazu geführt hat, daß du nun kein Geld mehr bekommst.

Und was machst du nun? Sei doch bitte nicht so naiv!
(Und suche den nächsten Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentralle auf, wenn du dich vehement weigerst, den Thread zu lesen oder die Hinweise zu befolgen oder das Video zu schauen aber demontier dich nicht dauernd selbst und schaufel dich doch nicht mit jeder Tat noch tiefer in den Sumpf. Die Hinweise hier sind EINDEUTIG und besagen nichts von Datenänderung oder geben einen Hinweis, man möge sich auch solch dubioser Machenschaften bedienen, oder?)


----------



## komm rein (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

soulfly will wohl ein wenig Verwirrung stiften. :-?


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Soulfly ist ein schönes Beispiel, warum die Abzocker es immer wieder schaffen - da können noch so viele Fernsehsendungen was schreiben, Verbraucherzentralen Internetsites füttern oder hier über 200 Seiten zu einem (!) Abzockmodell geschrieben werden - "Jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf."

Wobei ich nicht das erste Reinfallen meine - sondern das entspannt-naive Umgehen damit später.

Wenn ich was falsch mache, investiere ich auch mal ein zwei Stunden aufs Lernen. Das bin ich mir selbst schuldig.

Wer nicht lesen, ansehen oder anhören will, unterstützt halt die Abzocker und zahlt. Der Preis der Bequemlichkeit ...


----------



## SebastianK (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das ist eigentlich ein sehr gutes Schlußwort für diesen Thread, Katzenhai!


----------



## saarschwenker (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich ein sehr gutes Schlußwort für diesen Thread, Katzenhai!



nö, eher ein schlußwort für soulfly...fast alle anderen haben es kapiert!

Die Daten ändern.....kopfschüttel....tststs:wall:


----------



## blowfish (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



soulfly schrieb:


> Hauptsache die haben meine vorherigen Daten nicht noch gespeichert.



Da wirst du warscheinlich pech haben. Wenn einmal von einer Adresse her bezahlt wurde, werden die Adresse ja auch weiterverkauft bzw. für weitere Nutzlosangebote verwendet. Das deine Daten dort nicht gespeichert sein sollen ist etwas blauäugig gedacht.


----------



## qayqay (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ich selber habe jetzt auch probleme... ich lese eigentlich immer die seite,
weil ich damals schonj ein solches problem hatte. jetzt habe ich heute
eine email bekommen ob meine daten stimmen und da habe ich mir gedacht
was ist das für eine seite? an diese seite erinnere ich mich nicht einmal?!
außerdem habe ich mir die agbs angeschaut und das mit den 9 euro ist
echt gut versteckt! verstößt also gegen deutsches recht! der hinweis
auf der startseite ist auch versteckt und nicht außreichend, wobei
dieser hinweis wohl neu ist? wenn ich da mal war, dann war dieser hinweis
nicht da oder anderst...

habe jetzt per email geschrieben sie sollen meinen evtl. account löschen.


----------



## komm rein (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



qayqay schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich heute eine email bekommen ob meine daten stimmen und da habe ich mir gedacht was ist das für eine seite? an diese seite erinnere ich mich nicht einmal?!
> ...
> habe jetzt per email geschrieben sie sollen meinen evtl. account löschen.


Waren in der Mail eigentlich Deine persönlichen Daten angegeben oder sollte man sich erst einloggen? Waren Zugangsdaten auch in der Mail vorhanden?

Ansonsten wenn Du die Seite nicht kennst oder noch nie auf der warst, ignoriere die Mail einfach. Wenn die was von Dir wollen, müssen die es beweisen das es einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag gegeben hat und nicht Du.


----------



## SebastianK (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,530915,00.html

sollte man gelesen haben :-p


----------



## qayqay (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

die hatten meine daten... die können ja sonst woher stammen.
ein neuer trick ist es eine email zu schicken und durch einen klick
auf einen link wird man automatisch angemeldet. die daten kommen
wahrscheinlich von einem newsletter wo man sich mal reg. hat.
das ist aber eine andere geschichte. ich habe damals simsen.de
miterlebt


----------



## komm rein (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



qayqay schrieb:


> die hatten meine daten


Name, Adresse Wohnort oder doch nur eine Mailadresse?


----------



## Silkanira (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi alle,
Wie ich sehe, sind sehr viele auf diese Seite nachbarschaft24.xyz reingefallen.

Nunja ich bin das auch, und ich habe mich einschüchtern lassen und die 54 Euro für 6 Monate gezahlt.
Sollte irgendwie mal eine Klage gegen den Anbieter angestrebt werden, bin ich gerne bereit in einer Sammelklage als Klägerin aufzutreten.

Was ich merkwürdig fand, ist:
ich glaube ich hatte eine Mail von [email protected] mit folgenden Inhalt inkl. Header bekommen:




> X-Apparently-To: [email protected] via 217.146.176.73; Fri, 02 Nov 2007 14:27:55 -0700
> X-YahooFilteredBulk: 80.249.126.31
> X-Originating-IP: [80.249.126.31]
> Authentication-Results: mta326.mail.mud.yahoo.com  from=in-der-nachbarschaft.info; domainkeys=neutral (no sig)
> ...




Ich glaube darauf hin hatte ich mir das mal angeschaut....:wall::wall::wall:

Ok die Kohle schreibe ich ab, war teueres Lehrgeld.

_URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Silkanira (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Im Übrigen heißt dias jetzt *deine-nachbarn24.net*


----------



## komm rein (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Silkanira schrieb:


> Sollte irgendwie mal eine Klage gegen den Anbieter angestrebt werden, bin ich gerne bereit in einer Sammelklage als Klägerin aufzutreten.


Sammelklage gibt es in Deutschland nicht und Du kannst gerne versuchen die vor Gericht zu zerren.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


Silkanira schrieb:


> Im Übrigen heißt dias jetzt *deine-nachbarn24.net*


Nein, denn man landet bei Nachbarschaft24.net.


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Och, es gibt noch mehr davon, u.a. aktuell mehrfach in meinem Spamordner nachbarkontakt.net ...


----------



## saarschwenker (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich poste mal, was ich heute von denen auf ein fax hin bekam:





> Sehr geehrter Herr ****,
> 
> wir nehmen Bezug auf Ihr Schreiben vom 01.02.2008:
> 
> ...



also schon wieder so ne Standardmail :scherzkeks:


----------



## komm rein (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ist nichts neues. Die erkennen den Widerruf nicht an und schicken ihre Standard-Blablamail.

Auch wenn das sicher schon zu oft hier geschrieben wurde: Einfach weitere Mails mit Drohungen und Einschüchterungen ignorieren. Erst wieder bei einem "Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid" reagieren und den innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprechen. Kommen tut zu 99,99% eh keiner.


----------



## dieAntwortTV (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo!

hat jemand von euch, der auf [noparse]www.nachbarschaft24.net[/noparse] oder eine ähnliche Seite hereingefallen ist, Lust, bei einem Fernsehbeitrag über die Maschen derartiger Firmen mitzumachen?

Wir (eine Fernsehproduktionsfirma aus München) würden gerne ein bisschen Aufklärung in Sachen Internetabzocke betreiben und einen Fernsehbeitrag mit Betroffenen drehen.

Bitte antwortet bei Interesse einfach hier!


----------



## Camille (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also ich hab auch eine Mail von nachbarschaftsnet24 bekommen, bin auf deren Seite. Hab nur meine email-Adresse angegeben und einen falschen Namen, weil ich dummerweise mal wissen wollte, wer denn nach mir gesucht hat. Dann hätte ich eine Mail betätigen sollen zur Vervollständigung meines Profils. Das habe ich nicht getan, also auch kein Passort angelegt. Soll ich jetzt trotzdem widerrufen??Oder lieber "keine schlafenden Hunde wecken", weil ich mich ja noch nicht vollständig registriert hatte??


----------



## komm rein (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Nichts weiter machen.


----------



## komm rein (2 Februar 2008)

*Dreiste Werbemaßnahme von Nachbarschaft24.net*

Total dreist. Verwendet jetzt die ganze negative Berichterstattung so, also würde in den Medien nur gutes über die Ab****e berichtet werden.

MEHR ALS 500.000 MITGLIEDER
BEKANNT AUS TV UND PRINT (Z.B. BAMS, CT, HR3)


----------



## excelcior (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi,Leute
sagt mal, gab es irgendwie von gestern abend bis heute4 nachmittag eine Störung bei euch?Weder mir noch ein paar Kollegen ist es gelungen eine Verbindung mit euch aufzubauen!Hab gelesen daß es ein ähnliches Problem nach einem "ComputerAngriff" schon mal gegeben hätte,fände ich sehr schlecht wenn es euch nicht mehr gäbe!!!!!!!!!!

Viele liebe Grüße    Sven


----------



## komm rein (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hier, auch wenn es mit diesem Thread nichts zu tun hat: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/blog.php?b=12


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: Dreiste Werbemaßnahme von Nachbarschaft24.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Total dreist. Verwendet jetzt die ganze negative Berichterstattung so, also würde in den Medien nur gutes über die Ab****e berichtet werden.


Nimm´s mit Humor, sie lügen ja nicht mal. Sie schreiben ja  nur,  dass  sie  bekannt sind,  
(wie ein bunter Hund Anm des Verf. )  was ja stimmt. 

Wird häufig  in Werbung für nutzlose und  teure Schrottprodukte eingesetzt.


----------



## sascha (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Bekannt durch Funk und Fernsehen? Ja, wenn auch leider noch nicht so sehr, wie man es sich wünschen würde. Aber der Spiegel zeigt ja schon, in welche Richtung es die nächsten Monate gehen wird: Volle Namensnennung der Beteiligten, Millionen von Lesern warnen. So gehts, nicht anders.  :rotfl:


----------



## komm rein (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

SPIEGEL ONLINE hat aber alles was mit der ". ..." zu tun hat abgeändert. Das Bild wo man den Namen sieht, ist aber derzeit noch online.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> SPIEGEL ONLINE hat aber alles was mit der " ..." zu tun hat abgeändert. Das Bild wo man den Namen sieht, ist aber derzeit noch online.


Da erhielt der Spiegel sicherlich Post von RA Dr. S. aus Zug (wie einer der Figuren vom "Weißen Rössl am Wolfgangsee", nur ohne "e")
Und das betreffende unzensierte Bild wird dort auch bald verschwunden sein.
Wetten dass???


----------



## sascha (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> SPIEGEL ONLINE hat aber alles was mit der "R. ..." zu tun hat abgeändert. Das Bild wo man den Namen sieht, ist aber derzeit noch online.



Tatsächlich. Heißt jetzt nur noch "die Treuhänderin". Wenn man mal einen Tag nicht aufpasst


----------



## SebastianK (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Komisch, daß der SPIEGEL kneift... Ich habe seit 3 Monaten eine Kostennote von den Anwälten von EiPieh hier vorliegen und sie trauen sich nicht zu klagen 
Dabei wird nicht nur Klarname, sondern auch noch "schlimmeres" (also nur Tatsachen) behauptet. Hat Dr. Bee etwa Angst, weil es hier nichts zu holen gibt oder ist es der Ruf des "seriösen" Anwalts, der hier auf der Strecke bleibt, wenn man solche Nepper vertritt?

Schade- hätte gerade vom SPIEGEL mehr erwartet- aber Kontakte kann man ja immer mal knüpfen. Entweder fällt der Neppenhoster oder der Neppenanwalt- einer von beiden hat bei dem kommenden Medienrummel ja die Wahl 

Wie aber auch immer gilt: PECUNIA NON OLET und so gilt es wohl auch für Bee


----------



## jolle (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



vaksit schrieb:


> hey, ich gehöre natürlich auch zu den auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallenen.
> _Full quote gekürzt modaction_.


Ja ich habe mich auch bei "Nachbarschaft24 "angemeldet -sag mal hast du was bekommen das du Zahlen sollst oder haste schon ein Einschreiben von einem Anwalt ?Mein Mann hat nachdem die Aufforderung gekommen ist 50-€ Überwiesen -nun habe ich das Forum heute erst gefunden und mich Tierisch geärgert das alles so gelaufen ist und das wir Gezahlt haben -Die nächste Erinnerung kommt bestimmt das wir wieder zahlen sollen ,weil der Vertrag ja länger läuft haben die geschrieben und man kann nicht einfach so Kündigen -was sollen wir bei der nächsten Zahlungserinnerung machen oder kommt überhaupt eine ???


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

1) Das lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

was die Fortdauer betrifft
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## Fire99 (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hy

Weiß nicht, ob das schon jemand gefragt hat, (habe leider nicht die Zeit über 200 Seiten *respekt* durchzusuchen) aber da ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher war, welche Angaben ich gemacht habe, habe ich mich mal kurz eingeloggt und im Profil nachgesehen, doch komischer Weiße war da alles leer bis auf angezeigter Name. Aber so viel ich weiß, muss ja eig zur Nameldung die Anschrift angegeben werden. Kann es sein, dass meine Daten nur nicht angezeigt werden oder habe ich mich ohne angemeldet???

Ach ja, habe mir ca. 20 Seiten durchgelesen (da ja eig immer das selbe steht, habe ich nicht weiter gelesen) und da stand immer nur Deutschkand bzw deutsches Gesetz doch leider bin ich Österreicher und wollte fragen, ob da die selben Gesetze gelten???

MFG


----------



## sascha (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> doch leider bin ich Österreicher und wollte fragen, ob da die selben Gesetze gelten???



Jein. Österreich mag aber auch keine Abzocker.


----------



## komm rein (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Und wieder wurde an der Startseite rumgewerkelt.

_[Siehe Bild 1]_

EUROPAS GRÖSSTE ONLINE NACHBARSCHAFT
BEKANNT AUS TV UND PRINT (Z.B. BAMS, C'T, HR3)

Auch der Suchen-Button wurde etwas umgestaltet.

_[Siehe Bild 2]_

_[Bilder eingebunden. (bh)]_


----------



## Bommel (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo zusammen. Auch ich bin mehr oder weniger auf Nachbar24 reingefallen.

Das habe ich festgestellt in dem ich mal mein gefaktes Email Postfach kontrolliert habe. Bei diesem Postfach und auch bei der Registrierung von Nachbar24 stimmt nichts. Falscher Name, Adresse ,Alter!

Die registrierung war am 12.10.07. Ich hatte im Postfach eine Rechnung und eine Zahlungserinnerung das ich irgend etwas bezahlen soll.
Das einzigste was die von mir haben ist meine Ip Adresse.

Das ganze ist wie gesagt vier Monate her und ich habe noch keinen Brief oder so von denen bekommen. Ich denke mal die haben schon eingepackt.

Also lasst euch nicht verrückt machen.

Mfg

Bommel


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Und wieder wurde an der Startseite rumgewerkelt.


ist bekannt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=220336#post220336
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=220507#post220507


----------



## komm rein (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Dann schau Dir mal bitte den Unterschied zu da und jetzt an. War das auch schon bekannt?


----------



## webwatcher (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ist das von so welterschütternder Bedeutung, jedes Layoutdetail hier zu erörtern? 
An der grundsätzlichen "Methodik" ändert sich nichts, wenn  ein paar mehr dumme Sprüche drauf sind.


----------



## saarschwenker (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

und seiteninhalte können sich innerhalb von sekundenbruchteilen ändern....

es kann also sein, daß jemand agbs gelesen hat, die während des lesens schon nicht mehr aktuell waren


----------



## komm rein (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ist das von so welterschütternder Bedeutung, jedes Layoutdetail hier zu erörtern?


Ja. Grundsätzlich sind alle Detailänderungen auf Seiten der Nutzlosbranche von Bedeutung. Dieser Scrawl unten rechts z.B. wurde auch vor ein paar Tagen angepasst und mal andere Bildchen von irgendwelchen Personen eingefügt.



saarschwenker schrieb:


> und seiteninhalte können sich innerhalb von sekundenbruchteilen ändern....
> 
> es kann also sein, daß jemand agbs gelesen hat, die während des lesens schon nicht mehr aktuell waren


Tatsache. Aus einem B wurde ein D. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Ja. Grundsätzlich sind alle Detailänderungen auf Seiten der Nutzlosbranche von Bedeutung.


Diese "Fummeleien" dienen zu nichts anderem als der weiteren Perfektionierung der Irreführungen.
An der grundsätzlichen Unrechtmäßigkeit dieser Seiten  ändert das alles  nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Hoidle (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Habe vor ca 4 Wochen eine E-Mail erhalten von einem Nachbarschaftsforum
[noparse]http://www.nachbarschaft24.net/[/noparse] .Darin stand dass mir jemand eine Nachricht geschickt hätte und ich mich zum ansehen der Nachricht registrieren und dan einloggen sollte. Da ich solche Sachen gewöhnlich sofort lösche, weiß ich bis heute nicht was mich da geritten hat, mich da zu registrieren.
Wahrscheinlich war die Neugierde auf die Nachricht einfach zu groß und habe mich dummerweise mit der richtigen Adresse dort registriert.
Mittlerweile habe ich aus diversen Foren mitbekommen dass es tausenden anderen auch so erging und diese Betreiber mit verschiedenen Seiten arbeiten.
Dass da ein Vertragsverhältniss entsteht war beim registrieren nicht ersichtlich
und wohl nur kleingedruckt in den AGBs vermerkt.
Heute habe ich dann eine online Rechnung über 54 Euro pro halbjahr bekommen.
Da der Vertrag aber 2 Jahre laufen soll ist dieser Betrag mal 4 zu nehmen !!!.

Habe jetzt hier schon 2 Stunden im Thread gelesen. 
Also an die MODs hier, bitte nicht gleich schimpfen, auch wenn es die gleichen Fälle hier schon hundertfach gibt.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie ich da wieder rauskomme ohne zahlen zu müssen,
da auch meine richtigen Kontaktdaten registriert sind?
Viele hier schreiben ja dass man die Mails mit den Rechnungen einfach ignorieren sollte.
Je mehr ich jetzt da drüber gelesen habe, desto unsicherer werde ich bei dieser Sache.

Für die Antworten im Voraus schon mal besten Dank.

Grüße Hoidle


----------



## saarschwenker (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hoidle schrieb:


> Habe vor ca 4 Wochen eine E-Mail erhalten von einem Nachbarschaftsforum
> [noparse]http://www.nachbarschaft24.net/.....................................................................
> Für die Antworten im Voraus schon mal besten Dank.[/noparse]
> 
> Grüße Hoidle



ich bin mal so frei: schau dir diese videos an und lehn dich zurück!

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

alles weitere in den letzten drei bis fünf seiten hier!


----------



## Hoidle (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Danke für Deine Antwort.
Aber diese Videos habe ich ale heute schon geschaut.
Wollte aber wissen, wie lange die versuchen einen mit Mahnungen zuzudröhnen und auf vieviel Kohle das ganze sich dann mit Mahngebühren
aufsummieren kann?
Gibts hier schon Personen, bei denen das ganze eingestellt wurde?

habe bisher mit denen kein Schriftverkehr geführt sondern nur in diesem Forum mit dem Login auf Mitgliedschaft kündigen gedrückt (Extra Button).
Dann kam dass die Kündigung auf REG Datum in 2 Jahren vorgenommen wird.
Dann hab ich mich wieder ausgeloggt.
Mehr hab ich jetzt da nicht gemacht und hoffe auch dass es richtig ist, da jetzt nichts mehr zu machen.

Hoffe es ,dass alles so kommt wie es hier beschrieben steht und die wirklich 
irgendwann aufhören damit.
Mahnung hab ich noch keine erhalten, da heute erst die 1. rechnung per E-Mail bei mir in meiner Hauptmailaddie war.

Gruß Hoidle


----------



## saarschwenker (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hoidle schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Antwort.
> Aber diese Videos habe ich ale heute schon geschaut.
> Wollte aber wissen, wie lange die versuchen einen mit Mahnungen zuzudröhnen und auf vieviel Kohle das ganze sich dann mit Mahngebühren
> aufsummieren kann?
> ...


schick eine antwort per mail mit einem musterschreiben der verbraucherzentrale...dann aussitzen, totstellen also so wie im forum beschrieben...außer es kommt ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid, dann solltest du zwei dinge tun:
1. mach ne kopie und stell es hier ins forum (das wird wohl nie passieren)
2. sofort ankreuzen: forderung wird bestritten, begründung brauchst du nicht und sofort zurück das ganze!!!

wie immer ist das hier keine rechtsberatung, also solltest du dich beim verbraucherschutz melden oder beim anwalt


----------



## Hoidle (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hier auch noch mal einen Aktuellen Link vom ZDF von der Sendung Wieso
von gestern Abend:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/content/216632?inPopup=true

Ist ne ähnliche Sache aber im Grunde denke ich das gleiche


----------



## katzenjens (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

prima Link. Fast noch besser noch als meine Videos auf youtube :scherzkeks:.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## saarschwenker (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

aber auch nur fast


----------



## komm rein (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hoidle schrieb:


> Hier auch noch mal einen Aktuellen Link vom ZDF von der Sendung Wieso
> von gestern Abend:
> 
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/content/216632?inPopup=true


Diese Video-FAQ von WISO stammen von Mitte Februar 2007. Haben die das wirklich gestern nochmals gebracht?


----------



## katzenjens (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das zeigt doch nur, dass sich an dem Thema fast ein Jahr lang nix, aber auch rein gar nix verändert hat. Auf gerichtliche Mahnbescheide und Gerichtsverhandlungen warten wir doch alle.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## sascha (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Diese Video-FAQ von WISO stammen von Mitte Februar 2007. Haben die das wirklich gestern nochmals gebracht?



Selbst wenn - was hat sich an der Lage geändert? Nichts. Es ist seit zwei Jahren immer das Gleiche, von simsen.de bis ich-lasse-mich-gerne-abzocken.de: Die Nutzlos-Branche baut Dumm-Seite um Dumm-Seite, fängt arglose Nutzer ein, droht ihnen, kassiert - *und klagt leider niemals *gegen zahlungsunwillige Opfer - weil jeder Prozess verloren ginge. Seit zwei Jahren immer das gleiche Spiele. Und leider steht jeden Tag ein Dummer auf, der sich einschüchtern lässt und zahlt...


----------



## komm rein (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also ich habe nichts davon gesagt das sich an der Lage was geändert hat oder sonst was. Mich überrascht es nur, dass es WISO gestern wieder gebracht haben soll. Auf der Homepage selber finde ich ja davon nichts. Muss mir erst die Sendung von gestern in der Mediathek anschauen.

Edit: Also gestern scheint dazu nichts bei WISO gelaufen zu sein, auch nicht im "tacker".

Aber egal wie man es nimmt: Genutzt hat es nichts. Egal in welchen Medien was davon läuft oder wo was darüber geschrieben wird. Die Abzocke weitet sich eigentlich immer mehr aus und entsprechende Minister und die Justiz schauen da nur uninteressiert zu.


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hoidle schrieb:


> Hier auch noch mal einen Aktuellen Link vom ZDF von der Sendung Wieso
> von gestern Abend:
> 
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/content/216632?inPopup=true
> ...


He, Hoidl - Parallelwelt? Quantenverschiebung?


----------



## Capriano (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo :wall:
 bin heute auch reingefallen leider aber eine frage hab ich habt ihr etwas bezahlt und oder habt ihr es über wie zb vbz irgend etwas erreichen könne 
für jede hielfe von euch bin ich dankbar
MFG
Capriano  :cry:


----------



## sascha (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Capriano schrieb:


> Hallo :wall:
> bin heute auch reingefallen leider aber eine frage hab ich habt ihr etwas bezahlt und oder habt ihr es über wie zb vbz irgend etwas erreichen könne
> für jede hielfe von euch bin ich dankbar
> MFG
> Capriano  :cry:



Hielfe? Sehr gerne. Sogar mit ie. Lese hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511.


----------



## Hoidle (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> He, Hoidl - Parallelwelt? Quantenverschiebung?



Wie meinst das katzenhai?

Iss doch im Grunde schon sehr ähnlich oder?


----------



## Hoidle (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hier nochmal ein wertvolles Video vom Magazin CT vom hessischen
Rundfunk vom 30.01.2008.

Also Brandaktuell:

http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...diakey=fs/ctmagazin/080126ganzesendung&type=v


Das ist mal eine Aussage die nicht wachsweich ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Capriano schrieb:


> für jede hielfe von euch bin ich dankbar
> MFG
> Capriano  :cry:


Für die, die es nicht so mit dem Lesen haben (der Thread ist 2300 Postings lang)
einfach nur Schauen:

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## Hoidle (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ok der Link der von mir gepostet wurde ist beim HR ins Archiv gewandert.

Hier ist er wieder:

http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...azin/080126ganzesendung&type=v&jm=10&jmpage=1


Bitteschön


----------



## Unheilig3 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe von denen auch eine Rechnung bekommen,die schreiben das ich seit Anfang Dezember registriert bin und werben mit 14 tägiger kostenloser Probe-abo,und jetzt Anfang Februar kommt die rechnung.Ich habe dieses Anmeldeformular noch nicht einmal vollständig ausgefüllt.wie kommen die dann an meine Adresse??????

Ichhabe Ihnen geschrieben,das ich dies an meinen Anwalt weiterleite,habe ich da richtig gehandelt.

Gruß U.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Für die, die es nicht so mit dem Lesen haben (der Thread ist 2300 Postings lang), einfach nur Schauen:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


Mach das.


----------



## Hoidle (6 Februar 2008)

*Wiederruf für nachbarschaft24 Verbraucherzentrale Berlin*

Hallo,

für alle die einen Schriftlichen Wiederruf machen möchten habe ich da mal
das Formular von der Verbraucherzentrale in berlin geladen und es so formuliert wie es in dem Magazin CT (siehe Link oben) von dem Experten
gefordert war, um rechtlich auf der sichernen Seite zu sein.

Schaut es euch mal durch ob ihr hierfür Verbesserungsforschläge habt.
(Gilt auch für die Experten hier im Forum)


> Absender
> XXXXXXXXX
> xxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxx
> ...


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Wiederruf für nachbarschaft24 Verbraucherzentrale Berlin*



Hoidle schrieb:


> Schaut es euch mal durch ob ihr hierfür Verbesserungsforschläge habt.


Oh ja, denn das was der Experte im TV da rät, deckt sich nicht mit den hiesigen Erfahrungen. Wieso sollte man ein ach so tolles Schreiben irgendwo zum Schreddern hin senden, wo es ohnehin niemanden interessiert. Bis ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt, sind derartige Brieffreundschaften unsinnig, fruchtlos, erfolglos.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Wiederruf für nachbarschaft24 Verbraucherzentrale Berlin*



Reducal schrieb:


> . Wieso sollte man ein ach so tolles Schreiben irgendwo zum Schreddern hin senden, wo es ohnehin niemanden interessiert. Bis ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt, sind derartige Brieffreundschaften unsinnig, fruchtlos, erfolglos.


Der ohnehin so gut wie nie von  den Nutzlosanbietern eintrifft. Hab hier oft den 
Eindruck, dass es vielen mehr um die  Selbstberuhigung geht, etwas getan zu haben,  
als um die realistische Beurteilung  der Unsinnigkeit und Hohlheit der Forderungen der hessischen
 Beduinen.


----------



## Keros (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo alle miteinander.

Auch ich habe gestern von nachbarschaft24 eine Email bekommen wo ich darauf hingewiesen werde eine Rechnung von 54 Euro innerhalb von 7 Tagen zu zahlen.

Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich das schon wieder vergessen das ich mich wohl Anfang November dort angemeldet hatte.
Ohne zu wissen das ich nach den 14 Tagen einen Vertrag eingegangen habe.

Ich habe mich allerdings dort unter einen frei erfundenen Namen sowie Adresse dort angemeldet.


Ich würde allerdings gern noch mal nachsehen ,glaube allerdings das das nicht so gut wäre wenn ich mich jetzt mal einlogge.
Da ich das außer in den ersten 14 tagen nicht mehr gemacht habe.

Wer hat einen rat für mich ?

Ich danke im voraus.


----------



## webwatcher (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Keros schrieb:


> Wer hat einen rat für mich ?


Das lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

mehr gibt es nicht, da es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung ( im Einzelfall )  wäre)


----------



## tinkawolf (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo.

Habe eben auch so ne Rechnung bekommen. 

"wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich unserer Community am 16.12.2007 angeschlossen haben." Ihr 14 Tage kostenfreier Zugang ist abgelaufen. Gemäß Ihrer Zustimmung berechnen wir Ihnen heute die fällige Nutzungsgebühr von:

Rechnungsbetrag: 54,00 Euro

Begleichen Sie bitte beigefügte Rechnung innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage.

Sobald die Rechnung beglichen ist, werden wir Ihren Zugang wieder frei schalten, so dass Sie weiterhin neue Leute kennen lernen können.



Tja warum kommt das erst jetzt wenn die 14 Tage doch schon lange rum sind? mal davon abgesehen daß ich von den kosten nix wusste.

Also was nun? Löschen und vergessen? denen was antworten? so wie es hier irgendwo geschrieben wurde so ein formular daß man da wieder rauskomt? Bezahlen ja hoffentlich nicht oder?

Ich weiß es ist schon ellen lang die beiträge hier im forum. aber man kriegt halt doch jedesmal nen riesenschreck bei sowas.

die 7 tage sind schneller um als man gucken kann und wenn man nciht bezahlt kommt ne mahnung oder wie? dann wird das ganze ja noch teurer!

Puh hoffe mir kann einer hier die angst nehmen

Nicole


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



tinkawolf schrieb:


> Puh hoffe mir kann einer hier die angst nehmen


Das lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

mehr gibt es nicht, da es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung ( im Einzelfall )  wäre)


----------



## tinkawolf (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo.

Okay habe mir das mal durchgelesen. Hm man bekommt ja öfter irgendwelche komischen rechnungen.

in dieser hier war ja unten eine e-mail adresse falls man fragen zur rechnung hat. dort habe ich mal folgendes hingeschickt:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
> 
> Ich habe heute von Ihnen eine e-mail mit einer Rechnung in Höhe von 54 Euro bekommen die ich innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage zahlen soll damit mein Zugang wieder freigeschalten wird.
> 
> ...



Ist das ausreichend als widerspruch oder hätte man ein bestimmtes formular nehmen sollen? 

ich habe den anhang der mail auch nciht geöffnet. man weiß ja nie. manche sagen sie sind auf die homepage und haben sich eingeloggt um mal genauer nachzusehen. auf welche denn?  bei meiner e-mail steht als absender nbs24.net und als Betreff "Ihre Rechnung"

Oh man immer wieder so ein mist im internet


----------



## tinkawolf (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi.,

Mist ich war eben auf der Seite [noparse]www.nachbarschaft24.net[/noparse] und da steht neben dem foto der frau das hier:

Lerne nette Menschen kennen, melde dich jetzt an und *teste unsere Community vierzehn Tage kostenlos. Danach fällt ein 9 Euro Monatsbeitrag an. Die Mitgliedsdauer ist auf zwei Jahre aus- gelegt. *Erfahre jetzt, was in deiner Nachbar- schaft und Umgebung passiert

das ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen. Was mache ich denn jetzt? muß ich die 54 euro doch zahlen? schließlich habe ich dort ja ein profil angelegt. und wie komme ich da wieder raus?= will ja nicht 2 jahre den mist an der backe haben und danach geht das mit dem bezahlen weiter.

Nicole


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Schon lange nicht mehr erwähnt, deshalb hier mal weider aufgewärmt:





dvill schrieb:


> Hier lesen: http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenimInternet.htm


----------



## Wembley (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



tinkawolf schrieb:


> das ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen. Was mache ich denn jetzt? muß ich die 54 euro doch zahlen? schließlich habe ich dort ja ein profil angelegt. und wie komme ich da wieder raus?= will ja nicht 2 jahre den mist an der backe haben und danach geht das mit dem bezahlen weiter.
> Nicole


Wenn man schon denen was schreiben will, fährt man mit einem Musterschreiben von den Verbraucherzentralen am besten.
Ich sehe nicht, dass die Situation bei dir anders wäre als bei den vielen Usern, die hierzu schon gepostet haben. Diese User haben eigentlich fast alle vor, nicht zu zahlen. Warum? Weil sie sich die oben von Captain Picard geposteten Links zu Gemüte geführt haben.
Dass Seiten wie Nachbarschaft24.net verschiedenen Layouts verwenden, ist ja auch schon hinreichend diskutiert worden.
Jedenfalls muss die Preisangabe *KLAR* und *DEUTLICH* sein. Für mich persönlich ist auch das von dir angesprochene Layout weit davon entfernt. Und man hat schon oft Layouts gesehen, die ohne Fettschrift bei der Preisangebe versehen waren.


----------



## tinkawolf (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo.

okay jetzt liest man überallt NICHT ZAHLEN. Was mir ja entgegenkommt.

Aber reicht die e-mail die ich denen geschcikt habe? kann ich darauf hoffen daß nach ablauf der 7 tägigen frist KEINE mails mehr von denen kommen?

Denn wie gesagt habe ich mich ja mitte dezember dort angemeldet wie mir jetzt aufgefallen ist (glatt vergessen, man wird halt doch alt) und habe aber nciht gesehen daß die seite was kostet

können die jetzt sagen "Ihr pech lesen sie die AGBs besser durch!" ??? 

auch wenn wie geschrieben wird zu 99% nichts schlimmes passiert, ist man eben doch ein kleiner feigling nciht wahr? :-?

Nicole


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



tinkawolf schrieb:


> okay jetzt liest man überallt NICHT ZAHLEN. Was mir ja entgegenkommt.


Nicht in diesem Forum, da es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre.  


tinkawolf schrieb:


> auch wenn wie geschrieben wird zu 99% nichts schlimmes passiert,


Bisher hat es in zwei Jahren ein einziges mal  bei hunderttausenden von Betroffenen   (dies  ist ja 
schließlich nicht die einzige Nutzlosseite)  ein Betreiber gewagt vor Gericht zu gehen und  sich 
dabei kräftige Ohrfeigen abgeholt
Dies entspricht  100%. Was willst du eigentlich noch mehr? 

Habe beinahe  Eindruck,  dass du hier Unsicherheit verbreiten willst, nicht dir Sicherheit holen willst. 
Wenn dir  das alles hier nicht reicht, geh zum Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


SEP schrieb:


> *Was soll ich jetzt tun? Bitte helft mir ...*
> ....
> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## tinkawolf (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi.

Sorry ich will keinen noch mehr verunsichern. Aber es ist halt wie gesagt verwirrend denn man denkt sich ja "shit habe ich glatt übersehen und bin da doch was eingegangen" 

aber okay habe denen ja wie gesagt ne mail geschcikt. ob was zurückkommt? wohl eher nicht.

also heißt es jetzt brav abwarten bis sich wieder wasd tut von denen ODER eben bis man glück hat und die kein interesse mehr an einem haben

Nicole


----------



## Niclas (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



tinkawolf schrieb:


> also heißt es jetzt brav abwarten bis sich wieder wasd tut von denen ODER eben bis man glück hat und die kein interesse mehr an einem haben


Interesse werden die sehr lange haben, na und? Hör auf zu zittern, mein Monitor wackelt dauernd  :argl:


----------



## tinkawolf (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Jaaaa ist ja gut.

man ist halt vorsichtig. zu vorsichtig? dann bitte ich vielmals um entschuldigung

Also auch auf weitere mails von denen nicht reagieren oder sich heftig wehren.

und ich bleibe dabei: abwarten was noch kommt


----------



## Hoidle (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also hab denen gerade mal auf die Servicecenter E-Mail das Muster
vom Wiederrufsrechtsformular geschicht das 2 seiten vorher gepostet wurde.
Ist von der Verbraucherzentrale.
Und das was hier geschrieben wird dass die Mail nicht ankommt stimmt nicht
unbedingt.
habe sofort nach 15 minuten eine Antwort erhalten die so aussieht:

S





> ehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
> 
> Sie hatten die Möglichkeit während des 14-tägigen Testzugangs per Mail, Fax
> oder Post schriftlich zu widerrufen. Da Sie dies nicht durchgeführt haben,
> ...


Das war gerade eben in meinem Postfach.


----------



## malora (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo wieder so einer der die Augen nicht aufgemacht hat wie so vielen hier ist mir das gleiche passiert ich soll am 9.12.07 micht dort Regiestriert haben mag ja sein denn mir kommt diese seite auch bekannt vor nur von einem Preis habe ich nichts gesehen denn dann hätte ich nicht weitergeklickt.Ich habe mir eure Anleitungen mal angeschaut dort schreib ihr.


> Was ist, wenn man man widerspricht (die Mitgliedschaft ablehnt), aber die Mail kommt als "nicht zustellbar" (MAILER-DAEMON) zurück?
> 
> Das ist nicht dein Problem, sondern das Problem des Anbieters. Wer Geschäfte per Fernabsatz macht ist dafür verantwortlich, dass er auch für Korrespondenz erreichbar ist. Das hat schon 2002 das Kammergericht Berlin entschieden. Für dich als Betroffenen heißt das: Es genügt, wenn du Widerruf oder Kündigung auch wirklich abschickst. Erhälst du dann die Nachricht, dass deine Mitteilung nicht zustellbar ist, hebe die Nachricht (Mail, Fax, Ausdruck) einfach nur gut auf. Um mehr musst du dich dann nicht mehr kümmern.



Das habe ich auch getan nun habe ich sofort eine email erhalten  mit dem Inhalt



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> leider kann Ihre Anfrage auf diesem Wege nicht bearbeitet werden. Nutzen Sie bitte unser Kontaktformular im internen Bereich. Diese finden Sie unter dem Punkt "zur Hilfe" im eingeloggten Bereich.
> 
> ...



Ich soll mich dort doch nicht etwa wirklich einloggen?


----------



## Hoidle (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Nein blos nicht einloggen.

Was komisch ist dass es bei mir aufs erste mal gefunzt hat.
Unter dieser E-Maiaddy habe ich sofort Antwort bekommen:

[email protected]

Probiers mal da mit nem Widerspruch


----------



## xerxes (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo, frisch geschädigt und neu hier.....

Ich habe der hier schon öfter zitierten Rechnung per mail an die angegebene supportadresse widersprochen und diese Antwort erhalten:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XERXES,
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich, dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.
> 
> ...



Natürlich weisen sie daraufhin, dass ihre Angaben zu den Vertragsbedingungen eindeutig gewesen seien; sie waren es nicht, denn ganz blind und planlos schicke ich - und vermutlich die meisten anderen hier auch nicht - Formulare auch nicht ab. :roll: (oder) 
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass ein solcher Vertrag vor Gericht Bestand hat.

Grüße

Xerxes


----------



## Hoidle (6 Februar 2008)

*hab eben von denen nochmal Post bekommen jetzt anderst formuliert*

...


> Sehr geehrter Herr ****
> 
> bevor Sie sich auf unserer Seite Nachbarschaft24.com anmelden, sehen Sie auf
> der Anmeldemaske, (links) dass ein Betrag in Höhe von 9,00Euro monatlich
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich verstehe nicht, warum ihr immer wieder dorthin schreibt und euch Gedanken macht, wenn bei denen nichts ankommt! Das ist doch nicht euer Problem!

Wollt ihr von denen die Absolution erhalten in der Form wie "tut uns leid, dass wir Rechnungen schickten - wir nehmen alles zurück"?

Das werden die nicht tun. Jede Mail, die ihr denen zuleitet, wird per Textbaustein gleichlautend für alle beantwortet nach dem Motto: Ihr habt euch angemeldet, also zahlt!

Katzenjens hat sich die Riesen-Mühe gemacht, alles mundgerecht in seinen Videos aufzubereiten. Hier und in anderen Foren gibts massenweise Meinungsäußerungen von Tausenden von Postern - mehr geht nicht!

Befolgt die Erfahrungsberichte anderer Poster, lehnt euch zurück und wartet auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Nur könnt ihr da sehr, sehr lange warten!


----------



## webwatcher (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum ihr immer wieder dorthin schreibt und euch Gedanken macht, wenn bei denen nichts ankommt! Das ist doch nicht euer Problem!


So ist es 


Hoidle schrieb:


> Probiers mal da mit nem Widerspruch



Nicht schon wieder diese unsinnigen Diskussionen welche Mailaddi funktioniert 


sascha schrieb:


> *
> Was ist, wenn man man widerspricht (die Mitgliedschaft ablehnt), aber die Mail kommt als "nicht zustellbar" (MAILER-DAEMON) zurück?*
> 
> Das ist nicht dein Problem, sondern das Problem des Anbieters. Wer Geschäfte per Fernabsatz macht ist dafür verantwortlich, dass er auch für Korrespondenz erreichbar ist. Das hat schon 2002 das Kammergericht Berlin entschieden. Für dich als Betroffenen heißt das: Es genügt, wenn du Widerruf oder Kündigung auch wirklich abschickst. Erhälst du dann die Nachricht, dass deine Mitteilung nicht zustellbar ist, hebe die Nachricht (Mail, Fax, Ausdruck) einfach nur gut auf. Um mehr musst du dich  dann nicht mehr kümmern.



Weitere  Postings zu solch überflüssigen Debatten werden abgetrennt und hier drangehängt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50306


----------



## catweazle (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hab schon lange nichts mehr von denen gehört. Die erste Mahnung kam am 31.12.2007. Seitdem keine Mail mehr, wird mal wieder Zeit:-D


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Warum? bist du so begierig auf schwachsinnige   Spammails?  

Hätte längst ein wirksames Spamfilter eingesetzt, um solchen Müll dahin zu befördern,
 wo er hingehört:  in den Abfalleimer


----------



## Susen Krauße (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe auch das selbe Problem habe mich im Dezember angemeldet bei dieser, weil ich immer wieder Mails bekommen habe.- Man ist auch naiv.
Habe mir nichts wieter dabei gedacht.Und gestern bekam ich eine Rechnung von 54 Euro ich dachte ich gucke nicht richtig. Was kann ich machen. Muss ich das Geld bezahlen oder wie kommt man da wieder raus. Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## webwatcher (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Susen Krauße schrieb:


> .Muss ich das Geld bezahlen oder wie kommt man da wieder raus. Bitte um Hilfe



1) Das lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 


da sich mal wieder niemand die Mühe macht, wenigsten ein paar Seiten zurückzublättern 
und  das zu lesen, was jetzt schon hundertemal als Antwort auf diese Frage/Bitte    gepostet wurde, 
bleibt der Thread mal wieder für einige Zeit geschlossen um Zeit zum Lesen zu geben 

Jeder der hier neu aufkreuzt, meint allen Ernstes, dass sie/er  nach 2300 Postings der Erste wäre, 
der sein Problem hier schildert...


----------



## Susen Krauße (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Sorry. Habe es mir durchgelesen. Habe jetzt erst einmal eine Wiederrufsmail geschickt. Mal sehen was passiert.
Kann man diesen Leuten nicht irgenwie das Handwerk legen.


----------



## 1pbubi (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Susen Krauße schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das selbe Problem habe mich im Dezember angemeldet bei dieser, weil ich immer wieder Mails bekommen habe.- Man ist auch naiv.
> Habe mir nichts wieter dabei gedacht.Und gestern bekam ich eine Rechnung von 54 Euro ich dachte ich gucke nicht richtig. Was kann ich machen. Muss ich das Geld bezahlen oder wie kommt man da wieder raus. Bitte um Hilfe


raus kommst du da vorläufig nicht mehr! lies dir forum durch und hol dir kraft zum nicht bezahlen, denn du sollst [ edit]  werden! mehr kann man dir nicht raten

:-phalt durch ,die können dir nichts !


----------



## komm rein (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wenn man sich an gewisse Dinge hält, können die einen wirklich nichts.


----------



## Susen Krauße (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern gibt es einen Musterbrief, dass man die Zahlungsforderung nicht eingeht. Der ist nicht schlecht. Bloß anwelche Adresse schicken?Ich hoffe ich habe an die richtige Email geschickt.


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Susen Krauße schrieb:


> Bloß anwelche Adresse schicken?


Suche dir eine raus und poste dann mal hier die Antwort, ich versorge dir sogar eine Übersetzung aus dem Arabischen (_Arabisch_, Eigenbezeichnung اللغة العربية‎, DMG _al-luġa al-ʿarabiyya_) 





> Servicecenter/netsolution
> Via Vorame 98
> 6612 Ascona
> Switzerland
> ...


Man könnte zwar auch Anschriften aus Braunschweig oder Hamburg nutzen, doch von dort gibt es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keinerlei Reaktion.

Den Nutzen derartiger Schreiben an den Anbieter habe ich > HIER < erst gestern bezweifelt und das wurde dann auch gleich passend von CP kommentiert.





Captain Picard schrieb:


> ...dass es vielen mehr um die  Selbstberuhigung geht...


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Wenn man sich an gewisse Dinge hält, können die einen wirklich nichts.


Die Herrschaften spekulieren (leider mit Erfolg) auf die, die aus Angst oder Unwissenheit *freiwillig* bezahlen. 
Sie wissen selbst  sehr genau, dass sie ihre Forderungen niemals vor deutschen Gerichten durchsetzen könnten.


Susen Krauße schrieb:


> Von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern gibt es einen Musterbrief, dass man die Zahlungsforderung nicht eingeht. Der ist nicht schlecht. Bloß anwelche Adresse schicken?Ich hoffe ich habe an die richtige Email geschickt.


zum x-ten Mal: Es ist nicht das Problem des Verbrauchers einem "Anbieter" hinterherzulaufen und
 Detektiv zu spielen und  Verwirrspiele zu lösen, wie man ihn  erreicht. 
Seriöse Geschäftsleute sorgen dafür, dass sie  klar und  eindeutig erreichbar sind,


sascha schrieb:


> *Was ist, wenn man man widerspricht (die Mitgliedschaft ablehnt), aber die Mail kommt als "nicht zustellbar" (MAILER-DAEMON) zurück?*
> 
> Das ist nicht dein Problem, sondern das Problem des Anbieters. Wer Geschäfte per Fernabsatz macht ist dafür verantwortlich, dass er auch für Korrespondenz erreichbar ist. Das hat schon 2002 das Kammergericht Berlin entschieden. Für dich als Betroffenen heißt das: Es genügt, wenn du Widerruf oder Kündigung auch wirklich abschickst. Erhälst du dann die Nachricht, dass deine Mitteilung nicht zustellbar ist, hebe die Nachricht (Mail, Fax, Ausdruck) einfach nur gut auf. Um mehr musst du dich  dann nicht mehr kümmern.


----------



## Konnan (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen und habe jetzt eine Rechnung über 54 Euro erhalten. Ich komme aber aus Österreich schaut da die Sachlage gleich aus? Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Konnan schrieb:


> ...komme aber aus Österreich schaut da die Sachlage gleich aus?


...zumindest sehr ähnlich! Und in noch anderen Ländern der Welt würde man den Geschäftsleuten womöglich die Hände abhacken.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...zumindest sehr ähnlich!


Soweit mir bekannt, ist  in  Österreich die Rechtslage  ähnlich, daher haben 
 solche "Geschäftsmodelle" keine Chance. 


Reducal schrieb:


> ... Und in noch anderen Ländern der Welt würde man den Geschäftsleuten womöglich die Hände abhacken.


Ob man sich deswegen auf den deutschsprachigen Raum beschränkt 

( Recherchen haben keinen Anhaltspunkt dafür geliefert, dass es in anderen 
Ländern vergleichbare Nutzlosmodelle gibt )


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Interessanter Weise kommen die vermeintlichen Angebote angeblich aus Ländern der Erde, mit denen es weder Rechtshilfeabkommen zu Deutschland (wahrscheinlich auch Österreich) gibt und außerdem strafbare Handlungen noch bis hin zur Todesstrafe geahndet werden. Anbieter, die sich mit Scheinadressen aus solchen Ländern schmücken, haben mit zumindest meiner Wertschätzung nichts gemein und genau so ist auch der Tenor meiner Empfehlungen. Pauschal werden die alle von mir "Halunken" geschimpft. Und was Halunken verdienen, weiß der informierte Internetanwender - jedenfalls nicht das, was auf einer merkbefreiten Rechnung steht.


----------



## komm rein (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Reducal schrieb:


> strafbare Handlungen noch bis hin zur Todesstrafe geahndet werden


Im Artikel 21 der Hessischen Verfassung vom 1. Dezember 1946 steht z.B.:

_"Ist jemand einer strafbaren Handlung für schuldig befunden worden, so können ihm auf Grund der Strafgesetze durch richterliches Urteil die Freiheit und die bürgerlichen Ehrenrechte entzogen oder beschränkt werden. *Bei besonders schweren Verbrechen kann er zum Tode verurteilt werden.*"_

Bayern hatte sowas auch noch bis zu einer Volksabstimmung im Februar 1998 in der Verfassung stehen. Aber da Bundesrecht Landesrecht bricht, brauchen also gewisse Subjekte keine Angst haben, dass sie ihr Leben durch ein Urteil der Justiz verlieren. Im Grundgesetz steht im Artikel 102 das die Todesstrafe abgeschafft ist.


----------



## vo-tech (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo ich habe gerade eine mail bekomen als antwort auf mein fax, was sagt ihr dazu?




> Sehr geehrter Herr *****,
> 
> um eine Anmeldung zu tätigen, muss Ihre E-Mail-Adresse bekannt sein, sowie
> Zugang dazu bestehen. Um missbräuchliche Anmeldungen zu vermeiden, speichern
> ...



MEIN FAX:


> >
> > Guten Tag, ich habe von ihnen eine Email bekommen in der steht das ich mich
> > bei [noparse]www.deine-nachbarn.net[/noparse] [[noparse]http://www.deine-nachbarn.net][/noparse] angemeldet haben
> > soll mit der Email-Adresse ******* [mailto:*******] und
> ...


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



vo-tech schrieb:


> ...was sagt ihr dazu?


Wie  kommst du dazu eine Löschung des Accounts erwarten zu wollen, wo du den doch gar nicht angelegt hast? Außerdem, wie konnte dich die eMail des Anbieters erreichen, wo doch anscheinend eine andere eMailadresse mit dem Datenbestand der Anmeldung verwendet wurde?


----------



## sirtobi87 (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo zusammen.

Leute es ist doch immer das Gleiche! Die zwingen einen zu bezahlen! Die wollen doch nur eure Kohle!
Ich hab mich ja auch im Oktober da angemeldet und fälschlicherweise noch ein bisschen per Email mit denen komminuziert. Aber seit über 14 Wochen habe ich von dem Laden nichts mehr gehört. Mir wurde auch mit einem Mahnbescheid und einem Inkassounternehmen gedroht. Einfach in den Papierkorb damit.

Wenn ihr die ignoriert, dann passiert euch nix. Aber wie ihr im Forum schon gelesen habt, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid VOM GERICHT zu euch flattert, erst dann müsst ihr reagieren. Und bitte eine Kopie davon hier posten! Schließlich wollen wir das Ding alle mal sehen!

Also keine Angst und totstellen!!! Eigentlich ganz einfach!!


----------



## Happy66 (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hat sich eigentlich irgendjemand auf der Seite bei nachbarschaft24 den Account abgemeldet, nachdem ihr die Rechnung bekommen - dann widersprochen - dann mahnung bekommen - hat??

Oder muss man sich da auch nicht mehr drum kümmern?

mfg
Happy


----------



## Der PhoeniX (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

kümmer dich um nix!tu einfach so als wenn rein garnix passiert wäre und gut is!ich bin mir sicher du hast besseres zu tun als dich um so ein pack zu kümmern!


----------



## Happy66 (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Habe denen diesen Schriftlichen Wiederruf per mail geschickt, den Hoidle auf Seite 230 hier gestellt hat. 
Habe vor kurzem folgendes per mail zurück bekommen:



> _Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,_
> 
> _noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> ...


????......................................????

Trotzdem nicht mehr drum kümmern oder was???

Mfg
Happy


----------



## wizz (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi...also ich habe folgende email bekommen



> _Sehr geehrter ....,
> 
> wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich unserer Community am 17.12.2007 angeschlossen haben.
> 
> ...


auch hier nichts unternehmen und abwarten?


----------



## wizz (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

achja und die email kam gestern...06.02.2008 und angemeldet hab ich mich wohl am 17.12.07 wobei ich mich nicht daran erinnern kann die seite jemals besucht zu haben und in dem zeitraum dazwischen hab ich auch nie was von denen gehört.....


----------



## fvf-1880 (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Happy66 schrieb:


> Trotzdem nicht mehr drum kümmern oder was???
> 
> Mfg
> Happy



Warte, ich frag mal das Publikum:

---piep---

98,1 %: ja
1,9%: weiß nicht

Fällt dir die Entscheidung jetzt leichter?


----------



## Noch ein Nick (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

1. Mail bekommen und im I-Net informieren was dahinter steht
2. Spamfilter aktivieren
3. alle noch durchdringenden Mails oder Postbriefe Ignorieren.
4. Wenn ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt diesen wie empfohlen ausfüllen und zurücksenden => Forderung wird bestritten.

Da Punkt 4. bis zum heutigen Tag noch bei niemanden eingetroffen ist (laut I-Net-Recherchen) macht euch nicht so einen Druck.

Gruß


----------



## Odin44 (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallöchen, bei mir das selbe Problem ! Die wollen von mir gleich zweimal abkassieren, über zwei E-Mailadressen ! Habe sofort alles widerrufen und auf ein paar dumme mails von denen geantwortet! heute kamen wieder zwei mails von dort, die können mich mal, werde garnicht mehr reagieren !

hier der text von dort 

das habe ich geschrieben in meinem leichtsinn



> sehr geehrtes Suppotteam,
> ich weiß nicht wie sie an die daten und E-Mailadresse gekommen sind aber ich werde
> diese rechnungen nicht zahlen da ich zumindest über freenet einen widerruf am
> 09.12.2007 an sie gesand habe, leider bekam ich keine anzwort von ihnen ! Auch
> ...


das sind die antworten von diesen netten leuten



> Sehr geehrter xxxxxxxxx,
> 
> wenn Sie der Meinung sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, erstatten Sie
> bitte bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. In weiterer Folge wird sich die
> ...


uninteressant oder ?


----------



## komm rein (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Diese Blubberantworten sind schon bekannt. Einfach alles weitere von denen und den Inkassobutzen ignorieren. Eine Reaktion ist erst bei einem "Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid" erforderlich, aber da kommt mit absoluter Sicherheit keiner.


----------



## Thilo-Vectra (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

[noparse]
_Hallo an alle MITBETROFFENEN!:wall:

Auch ich bin auf die Internetseite deine-Nachbarn24.net reingefallen. Habe mich angemeldet und siehe da auch schon eine Rechnung bekommen.

Wir haben uns gewehrt. Zuerst haben nur einen Widerspruch geschrieben. Dann haben die aber weiterhin auf die Bezahlung der Rechnung bestanden.

Mein Mann ist sehr gut im Texte verfassen und dabei ist das heraus gekommen:_

*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

bezugnehmend auf ihre Antwort meines Widerspruchs vom 06.02.2008 stelle ich folgendes fest:

Die monatlichen Kosten in Höhe von 9 EURO werden auf der Anmeldeseite unter www.deine-nachbarn24.net  fett hervorgehoben.

Wenn man aber, wie bei mir geschehen, dem Link Ihrer Werbemail folgt, wird man auf die Anmeldeseite" http://www.nachbarschaft24.net/?x=y&kennung=xxxxxx " weitergeleitet, in der die Folgekosten nicht fett hervorgehoben werden, und damit für den Verbraucher nicht eindeutig zu erkennen sind.

Nach Recherchen im Internet bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen:

Besteht ein bindender Vertrag? 

Darf der Anbieter mein eigenes Verhalten als Anmeldung für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst verstehen? 

Verträge sind in der Regel formfrei und können schriftlich, mündlich oder auch durch sonstiges Verhalten geschlossen werden. Im Internet können Verträge per E-Mail oder durch schlichtes Anklicken von Buttons zustande kommen. Voraussetzung ist aber, dass der Empfänger die Erklärung als ein Vertragsangebot verstehen darf. 
Wenn ein Anbieter aufgrund der Gestaltung seiner Homepage nicht davon ausgehen darf, dass der Kunde mit einer Anmeldung ein kostenpflichtiges Abo eingehen möchte, dann kann sich der Verbraucher darauf berufen, dass kein Vertrag geschlossen wurde. 

Im Streitfall muss der Anbieter den Abschluss eines Vertrages beweisen, wenn er seine Vergütung einfordert. Wird z.B. nur versteckt auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit hingewiesen, ansonsten aber mehrfach mit "gratis" geworben, darf der Anbieter nicht davon ausgehen, dass der Verbraucher mit der Anmeldung ein kostenpflichtiges Abo eingehen möchte.

Solche Auslegungsfrage behandelt z.B. die Entscheidung des Amtsgericht München vom 16.1.07, AZ 161 C 23695/06 . 


Wir fordern Sie nochmals auf, unseren Account sofort zu löschen und die aktuelle Rechnung zurück zu ziehen.

Außerdem fordern wir eine schriftliche Bestätigung bis zum 15.02.2008, dass diese Angelegenheit erledigt ist.

mfg*

Wie Ihr seht sind hier auch Gerichtrurteile aufgeführt, die genau das wiederspiegeln, was mit uns gemacht wird. Ich werde mich wieder melden, wenn wir bescheid wissen, was nun mit Rechnung passiert ist!!!!

Ich hoffe das es noch Leuten hilft, die genauso in der Klemme stecken wie ich. Es ist so abscheulich wie harmlose Internetsurfer übers Ohr gehauen werden. [/noparse]


----------



## Der PhoeniX (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ich bin nit so gut im texte verfassen und sehe es auch nit ein denen gross was zu erzählen!mein wiederspruch war folgender! 

ich werde auf keine mails antworten!
ich werde keine cent zahlen!
ich freue mich sie vor gericht zu sehen!

mein persönlicher mailbot von denen hat mir zwar geantwortet das ich weiterhin abgemahnt werde aber mein antispam ist da konsequent!aber bekomme von denen auch reingarnix mehr!


----------



## SebastianK (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hmmm... warum nutzt ihr nicht einfach die relativ sicheren Schreiben, die Verbraucherzentralen zur Verfügung stellen?
(WENN ihr schon den Drang habt, SINNLOSE Konversationen zu führen)

Weil ihr meint, besser als die Juristen der Verbraucherzentralen zu sein oder weil ihr euch weigert, deren !kostenlose! Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen?
Oder etwas unbekanntes, was hier noch fehlt: ___________________ ?


----------



## Noch ein Nick (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Emailverkehr mit denen ist reine Zeitverschwendung. 'Die' wissen sehr gut um ihre Position...und werden stereotyp weiterhin auf Zahlung bestehen...mit deutlichem Nachdruck in Form eines grossen 'Blubb'.

Ignorieren ist die einzige wirksame Schiene Ruhe zu bekommen.


----------



## ichi (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Soho hab jetzt bestimmt locker 20 seiten gelesn.Und bin zum entschluss gekommen auf diese rechnung von 54e gar nix zu tun kein widerspruch und sonstiges.Nur meine Frage jetzt soll ich meinen account dort selbstständig löschen oder nicht??? will erst gar nicht auf die seite gehen ANGST :-? denn es ist das problem das ich nen foto hochgeladen hatte.. aber toi toi toi ich habe bei der anmeldung einfach wahllos auf der tastatur rumgedrückt und die falsche adresse sowieso eingegebn... So und nun nochmal zur beruhigung und des guten schlafen willens einfach gaaaaaar nix mehr tun??? un foto und so weiter alles drin lassen oder wat??? Ich weis es ist tausendmal gefragt worden


----------



## Reinhard (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Du hast die Frage doch schon selbst in deinem zweiten Satz beantwortet.

William Shakespeare: Hamlet, Prinz von Dänemark; 5. Akt, 2. Szene:
"Der Rest ist Schweigen"


----------



## ichi (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

nich mal acount löschen wegen bild???


----------



## kölle (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss sagen, auch wenn das für alle anderen vermutlich genauso ätzend ist, ich bin immerhin froh, dass ich nicht die Einzige bin, die es erwischt hat.
Ich habe dem Rechnungsservice heute die folgende Mail geschickt und werde das morgen noch einmal per Einschreiben / Rückschein an die Schweiz senden. Wird zwar portotechnisch etwas teurer, aber mir ist das lieber so.
Euch allen anderen, dann auch viel Glück. (Ob das Schreiben unten übrigens vollkommen richtig bzw. juristisch korrekt ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber lieber mal etwas mehr als etwas weniger.) Ach, und was mit meinem Foto und den Daten im Account ist, ist mir übrigens vollkommen egal. Bei jedem simplen googeln findet man Gottweißwieviel über jeden und alles raus.
Viele Grüße
Kölle




> Einschreiben / Rückschein und vorab per Email
> 
> Beauftragtes Servicecenter
> Europe
> ...


----------



## komm rein (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



ichi schrieb:


> nich mal acount löschen wegen bild???


Wer kommt auf die Idee und lädt auf so einer Seite ein Bild hoch?


----------



## Reinhard (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Was sollten die denn mit deinen Bild anstellen wollen?  Einen Steckbrief erstellen? 
Oder für sowas wie das hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=206943#post206943 ?

Also mal rein fiktiv und angenommen, ich hätte einen Bekannten, der mich - auch nur angenommen, dass er das täte - mich fragen würde, was er den nun tun solle, ich ihm - immer noch als Annahme, dass es so sei, unter Umständen raten würde, nichts zu tun. Rein fiktiv natürlich.


----------



## ichi (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Wer kommt auf die Idee und lädt auf so einer Seite ein Bild hoch?



dachte wäre ne normale community...na bis heute wo mail kam mit bezahlen war och nie wieder on da


----------



## Reinhard (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



ichi schrieb:


> dachte wäre ne normale community...na bis heute wo mail kam mit bezahlen war och nie wieder on da



Ne normale Community?
Und da muss man Realnamen, Anschrift und Telefonnummer angeben?

Und das rückst du dann einfach so raus?

Oder hab' ich jetzt was falsch verstanden?


----------



## ichi (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

bin noch frischfleisch habe erst seid 3 monaten internet :-( und wie gesegt bei der adresse ja e geschwindelt.. und tele nr muste man auch angeben??? oh weh weis ich gar nicht mehr war am 7.12


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



ichi schrieb:


> tele nr muste man auch angeben


Ein Pflichtfeld, oder? Brauchte man die Nummer für irgend eine Verfahrensweise bei der Anmeldung etwa sonst noch? Wurde dorthin z. B. ein PIN zur Freischaltung gesendet, den man anschließend in das Portal eingeben musste? Hätte es nicht auch gereicht, eine Telefonnummer in dieser Art anzugeben: 01234/56789?


----------



## komm rein (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die Daten werden doch verkauft (siehe Werbeeinverständnis) und da ist ein Datensatz mit Telefonnummer lukrativer als ohne.

Aber bei den Datensätzen wird auch nicht überprüft ob die was taugen, denn da bekommt schon mal ein "Zauberer Gargamel" Spam. Na Hauptsache die Mailadresse hat irgendwie geklappt.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Zauberer Gargamel,
> 
> stürmische Zeiten kommen auf uns zu: Nicht nur, dass am vorletzten
> Wochenende der erste Orkan des Jahres Deutschlands Norden besucht hat ...


----------



## Rookie67 (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe mich nur so bei www.deine-nachbarn24.net angemeldet, da ich davon ausging, dass eine der üblichen Communitys ist. Doch vor 2 Tagen kam die Zahlungsaufforderung über 54 €. Daraufhin habe ich im Internet recherchiert und  auf die E-Mail geantwortet (inklusive Kündigung & alles was sonst hier schon erwähnt wurde). Wenige Stunden später bekam ich folgende E-Mail:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> leider kann Ihre Anfrage auf diesem Wege nicht bearbeitet werden.
> Nutzen Sie bitte unser Kontaktformular im internen Bereich. Diese finden Sie
> ...



Soll ich die Kündigung noch einmal per Post schicken, was ich eigentlich nicht einsehe und ich denen nicht unnötig Geld für das Porto hinterher schmeißen möchte, oder reagiere ich darauf überhaupt nicht mehr?


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

....lies einfach mal ein paar Seiten zurück, z. B. hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=220800#post220800


----------



## WillKeinNachbarn (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bekam heute auch mal wieder was tolles von unseren "Freunden"! :-p
Aber vom Absender: *Couponpilot.de*



> Hallo ******,
> 
> jemand hat sich für dich interessiert und nach dir gesucht, um dir
> eine Mitteilung zu hinterlassen. Möchtest du wissen, wer mit dir
> ...



:machkaputt:

Die versuchen es echt mit allen Mitteln!!! :-?
Hab mir schon überlegt über den Link, mich auszutragen, auch wegen Newsletter, aber ich glaub, dass werde ich lieber lassen!!!

Weiter TOT stellen, ist das BESTE!!! 

Schönes Wochenende @all!!!

LG WillKeinNachbarn


----------



## Rookie67 (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, Reducal!


----------



## Hoidle (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Was meint ihr denn rechtlich dazu, dass die immer an ihrer Hauptseite
rumwerkeln, wo mittlerweile der Preis für die Gebühr sehr gut zu sehen ist???
Also mir ging es so dass ich gar nicht mich über die Hauptseite gereggt
habe sonder über den Link der E-Mail die ich bekam:
[noparse]http://www.finde-deine-nachbarn.net[/noparse]

Da steht nirgend wo was von kosten.

Und plötzlich dann die Rechnung von [noparse]www.nachbarschaft.net[/noparse] wo der Preis schön ordentlich da steht, aber ich mich auf der Hauptseite nie gereggt habe.
Nachdem ich den Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale dahin geschickt hatte,
wurde ich von denen nur drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass der Preis ja gut lesbar dasteht.(Auf der Hauptseite)

Ist die frage wie es da rechtlich aussieht wenn die Daten plötzlich von finde deinen nachbarn.net zu nachbarschaft 24.net wandern was 2 verschiedene
Seiten sind aber die von einem Anbieter genutzt werden, die eine um Leute
in die Falle zu führen und die offizielle um Abzuzocken.

Habe eben mal ohne mich einzuloggen auf der Hauptseite ein ortsverzeichniss gefunden von A-Z wo die gereggten leute drinstehen.
Und Mein Nickname ist auch genau meiner Ortsanschrift zugeordnet.

Es wird ja immer bunter.

was meint ihr denn zu dieser Faktenlage???

Gruß


----------



## komm rein (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Townbuddy.net ist noch kostenlos. Siehe AGB. Aber der Geschäftsführer ist ein alter Bekannter. Man sollte es jedenfalls meiden sich auch da anzumelden. Irgendwann wird auch diese kostenpflichtig oder weitergeschoben oder verscherbelt. Ob und wie die jetzt Daten weiterschieben oder verkaufen, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hoidle schrieb:


> was meint ihr denn zu dieser Faktenlage???


Bei dubaianisch-hessisch-schweizer Wüstensöhnen ist das Business as usual


----------



## Hoidle (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Dann meint ihr nicht dass durch das ständige optimieren der Seite
nachbarschaft24.net da ein juristischer nachteil entstehen kann??

Weil die Preise werden ja immer besser sichtbar gemacht um "kunden" da drauf
hinzuweisen.
Wie die Seite aber aussah bevor sie weiterverkauft wurde ist dann ja
juristisch gesehen der wahnsinn.

Die sagen natürlich, der Kunde hat sich auf dieser aktuellen Seite gereggt.
dann trifft diese sache mit den versteckten Kosten wohl nimmer zu.


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hoidle schrieb:


> Die sagen natürlich, der Kunde hat sich auf dieser aktuellen Seite gereggt.
> dann trifft diese sache mit den versteckten Kosten wohl nimmer zu.


WEM sagen die das? Deutschen Behörden???


----------



## komm rein (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hoidle schrieb:


> Weil die Preise werden ja immer besser sichtbar gemacht um "kunden" da drauf hinzuweisen.


Da gibt es auch Unterschiede und zwar wie man auf Nachbarschaft24.net kommt.



Hoidle schrieb:


> Wie die Seite aber aussah bevor sie weiterverkauft wurde ist dann ja juristisch gesehen der wahnsinn.


Nachbarschaft24.net wurde schon mal verkauft?


----------



## jenny84 (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Dasido schrieb:


> Auch ich habe heute ne Email von Nachbarschaft24.net bekommen, dass mich jemand sucht. Und da ich auch neugierig war habe ich mich erstmal angemeldet und auch nicht gesehen, dass es im Monat 9,00 Euro kosten soll.
> Ich habe aber sofort einen Widerruf an [email protected] geschrieben und bis jetzt kam die EMail noch nicht zurück. Lohnt es sich auch noch einen Brief mit dem Widerruf nach Dubai zu schicken? Wer kann mir das sagen?
> 
> Gruß Dasido



Hallo,also habe auch das problem gehabt,und habe denn eine Email geschrieben an die damit ich meinen account kündigen möchte aber es kam nix zurück weil ich anscheinend eine falsche mail adresse hatte von denen,und jetzt sind schon mahngebühren rauf gekommen,wie siehts aus muss ich das bezahlen ich meine die ,locken einen mit jemand sucht nach dir und denn ist ja klar das man automatisch neugierig wird,und kann mir da was passieren wenn ich es einfach nicht zahle?was habt ihr getan oder musstet ihr es zum schluß doch bezahlen.


----------



## Odin44 (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

[......] lies dir hier mal einige seiten durch dann wirst du alles verstehen !

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## komm rein (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ jenny84 und andere

Statt immmer und immer wieder das gleiche zu fragen, könnte man doch einfach das lesen was schon hier steht.


----------



## jppo (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo zusammen,
glücklicherweise habe ich mich bei denen noch nicht angemeldet. Habe mich allerdings gewundert, dass ich an eine anonyme EMail-Adresse eine Werbung von denen geschickt bekomme, in der ich mit korrektem Namen und Adresse angesprochen werde. Der Zusammenhang aus dieser EMail-Adresse und Namen/Adresse kann ausschließlich durch nicht legale Programme zustande gekommen sein. Gibt es hier noch jemanden, der ähnliche Erfahrungen mit denen hat ?

Gruß


----------



## jenny84 (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> @ jenny84 und andere
> 
> Statt immmer und immer wieder das gleiche zu fragen, könnte man doch einfach das lesen was schon hier steht.



ja ich habe mir doch das durch gelesen aber mir wurde auch in der mail mitgeteilt wenn ich nicht bezahle dann kommen gerichtliche schritte usw. und auf die frage wo ich denen geschrieben habe das ich es nicht gut finde damit man gelockt wird mit dem spruch jemand sucht nach dir hatten die nur geschrieben das die für sowas nichts können und man ja zugestimmt hat also die agbs und man denn auch bezahlen muss weil man ja zugestimmt hat das man das bezahlen tut.und deswegen frage ich ja nur ob jemand es auch so hatte un dtrotzdem nicht bezahlt hat.und ob da schon was gekommen ist weil ich möchte ja auch nicht unnötig in sch.... geraten.deswegen wollte ich mich kundig mache ob ich nun bezahlen sollte oder lieber nicht.


----------



## jenny84 (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Odin44 schrieb:


> [......] lies dir hier mal einige seiten durch dann wirst du alles verstehen !
> 
> _Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_



hi und was ist es nun betrug oder kein betrug konnte nix durch lesen da das aus rechtlichen gründen editiert wurde.


----------



## SebastianK (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hoidle schrieb:


> Dann meint ihr nicht dass durch das ständige optimieren der Seite
> nachbarschaft24.net da ein juristischer nachteil entstehen kann??
> 
> Weil die Preise werden ja immer besser sichtbar gemacht um "kunden" da drauf
> hinzuweisen.



Bei allem Respekt- aaaber: selbst, wenn das in DIESER Größe vor der Anmeldung da stehen würde- na und?

Schau dir die User und geneppten hier doch mal an: auf den vergangenen über 200 Seiten des Threads wird jedes mal die gleiche Antwort gegeben, was die Geneppten zu tun haben und jedes mal weigern sie sich, alleine das erste Posting mit allen nötigen Antworten zu lesen.
Was bringt dich zu der Annahme, daß die User denn die Preisangabe nicht übersehen würden- übersehen sie doch seit 200 Seiten die gleiche Antwort hier


----------



## BackToNature (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hi 

ich habe heute auch solch eine merkwürdige rechnung bekommen !!!!

weiss zwar nicht warum , aber so wie ich hier gelesen habe , gibts ja etliche nachbarsucher  hier  *lach*

wenn ich hier in dem Superlangen Thread  alles recht verstanden habe , sollte man alles auf sich beruhen lassen !!

habe lediglich an deren Rechnungssupport ne mail geschrieben , weil ich es nicht blickte , wie die eigentlich auf mich kommen ???

na ja , scheint ja ein Fall für Nepper............Schlepper.........Bauernfänger zu sein !:sun::sun:

ich verhalte mich jetzt eben so und warte mal ab was noch so kommt 

hoffe dass ich es somit richtig mache ?

gruß BackToNature


----------



## katzenjens (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Bravo,

Du machst es genau richtig.
Für diejenigen, welche nicht wissen, wie sie es richtig machen sollen / wollen / können: 
lesen oder gucken

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## andre2311 (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Leute. 
Stelle hier mal was rein als ich Post von Nachbarschaft bekommen habe. Evtl nutzt es ja wem.


> Von: [email protected]
> Gesendet: Montag, 29. Oktober 2007 16:12
> An: xxxxx
> Betreff: Re: [Ticketxxxxxxxxxxxx] Deine Anmeldedaten
> ...


----------



## SebastianK (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ist denn nun aus "netsolution FZE" auf einmal "myneighbour FZE" geworden?

Wow  Neuer Name für den alten Nepp oder ist es mir bisher nicht aufgefallen?
:-D

FZE steht wohl weiterhin für *F*remde *Z*eche *E*rnten :wall:
... muss dann wohl mal wieder die Saudis anschreiben und schauen, ob der [...] mal wieder herhalten durfte oder ein anderer Vollpatient dieses mal den Briefkasten reservieren durfte 

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## komm rein (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



andre2311 schrieb:


> Stelle hier mal was rein als ich Post von Nachbarschaft bekommen habe. Evtl nutzt es ja wem.


Alt und bekannt.



SebastianK schrieb:


> ist denn nun aus "netsolution FZE" auf einmal "myneighbour FZE" geworden?


Nein. Aus der "myneighbour FZE" ist die "netsolution FZE" geworden. Es wurde nur der Name geändert und später dann der Briefkastenort.

Siehe doch von wann die obige Mail ist.


----------



## SebastianK (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja, die Mail ist vom Okt. ´07 und da habe ich die hier als "Netsolution FZE"..

PS: Warum löscht ihr denn den VORNAMEN "[...]" aus meinem Posting?

_[Namen entfernt. Bei vorsätzlichem Verstoß gegen die NUBs steht die Sperrung an. (bh)]_


----------



## Nostra (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob es strafrechtliche Konsequenzen haben könnte, wenn ich denen folgende Email schicke :-D



> _
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ich muss mich bei Ihnen bedanken. Bedanken? Ja, sie haben richtig gelesen. Bedanken! Warum will er sich bei uns bedanken fragen sie sich? Schließlich wollen wir ihm das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Diese Frage ist durchaus berechtigt.
> Als ich heute Morgen aufgestanden bin habe ich mich an den PC gesetzt, mein Email-Postfach geöffnet und ihre Mahnung erhalten. Ich kann Ihnen gar nicht sagen, wie sehr mir der Bauch geschmerzt hat vor Lachen. Als ich mich einigermaßen beruhigt hatte habe ich meinen Anwalt angerufen…und wissen sie was? Selbst dieser ansonsten so ernste und mürrische Mann konnte sich ein Kichern nicht verkneifen.
> ...


----------



## SebastianK (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die Antwort wirst du nicht bekommen hier, ob es strafrechtliche Konsequenzen hat, da dies wohl unter Rechtsberatung fallen dürfte.
Wobei: ob es als Rechtsberatung gilt, daß man dir schreibt, daß es den Automaten nicht interessiert, welcher Inhalt in dieser Email von dir ist???

Wenn du aber auf sinnlose Konversation stehst: schick es ab


----------



## Nostra (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Nun das würde dem ganzen dann seinen Spaß nehmen, wenn die Nachricht an einen Automaten geht. Und ich war doch so neugierig, ob sie meine Einladung zum Kaffee annehmen würden :roll:


----------



## SebastianK (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Naja- das mit dem Automaten steht ja auch nur gaaaanz wenig hier im Thread- insofern kann man sowas ja auch übersehen.

Naja- probier es halt aus, ob du der erste bist, der eine persönliche Antwort bekommt von jemandem, der sich von den Emails beeindrucken lässt.


----------



## matterl (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



angelika schrieb:


> ein user hat unter _nicht reingefallen_ seinen widerruf an [email protected] gesandt, die mail ist nicht zurückgekommen, habe gleiches eben auch gemacht - scheint angekommen zu sein, hoffe jetzt auf bestätigung.


Hallo Angelika,
ich habe nach der zweiwöchigen Wiederrufsfrist auch eine Rechnung über 54 Euro bekommen.Natürlich habe beim ersten Kontakt Den AGB´s zugestimmt.....ich Dummer.
Nun habe ich an die von Dir genannte Adresse meine Zahlungsweigerung gesendet und bekam Antwort. Die berufen sich auf die akzeptierte ABG und wollen ihr Geld.
Kannst Du (oder auch andere gerne!!) in wie weit die Zustimmung zur AGB verbindlich ist?
Danke schon mal im voraus.
Matterl
PS. Habe natürlich schon rumgestöbert um niemanden unnötig zu nerven...aber ich finde das Richtige nicht.


----------



## SebastianK (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



matterl schrieb:


> Kannst Du (oder auch andere gerne!!) in wie weit die Zustimmung zur AGB verbindlich ist?
> [...]
> PS. Habe natürlich schon rumgestöbert um niemanden unnötig zu nerven...aber ich finde das Richtige nicht.



Im ersten Satz fehlt aber etwas, was ihn.

Der zweite ist gelogen  Im ersten Posting des Threads sind bereits alle relevanten links gegeben. Wenn es nicht lesbar sein sollte:
Siehe   Posting vom Katzenjens
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=220994#post220994


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Im ersten Posting des Threads sind bereits alle relevanten links gegeben.


Frei nach Karl Valentin: _Es ist schon alles gefragt, nur noch nicht von allen!
_


----------



## tom159 (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hat jemand einen Screenshot vom November 2007 von der Anmeldeseite von [noparse]www.nachbarschaft24.net[/noparse] -der belegt, dass kein Hinweis auf die Kosten zu sehen ist? 


Gerne direkte Meldung an meine Email Adresse ****@****


----------



## webwatcher (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

paßt auch hier, da Doppelposting


katzenjens schrieb:


> ...
> Zweitens sollte es für Dich total uninteressant sein, was bei Deiner Anmeldung auf dem Bildschirm stand, da im Falle des Falles der Anbieter beweisen müsste, was dort stand und nicht Du! Und der "Fall des Falles" (Gerichtsverfahren seitens eines Nutzlosanbieters) ist bisher nicht eingetreten.
> 
> Also sollten die allgemeinen Hinweise hier reichen. Lesefaule klicken hier.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Und der "Fall des Falles" (Gerichtsverfahren seitens eines Nutzlosanbieters) ist bisher nicht eingetreten.


Ein einziges Mal in zwei Jahren bei hundertausenden von Forderungen,
 mit einer  saftigen Ohrfeige für den Nutzlosseitenanbieter. Seitdem hat es keiner mehr gewagt.


----------



## lurchi0266 (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Jaja,die Dummen sterben nicht aus!!!
Auch ich bekam in der letzten Woche,eine Rechnung diese Unternehmens.
Die üblichen 54,00 Euro halt.
Habe mich darauf nicht gerührt,nachdem mich meine Freundin auf dieses Forum hinwies--wo vor dieser Firma gewahnt wird.
Gestern am 10.02.2008 gegen 23.36 nun,bekam ich erneut eine Mail "Zahlungserinnerung mit Androhung gerichtlicher Schritte" .
Diese Zahlungserinnerung beläuft sich schon auf 59,00 Euro.
Habe versucht dieser Rechnung zu widersrechen oder mich irgendwo bei diesem Unternehmen abzumelden,aber ausser auf die Seite für den Zahlungsverkehr gibt es kein weiteres Vordringen.
Überlege meinen Anwalt in dieser Sache einzuschalten oder auch Strafanzeige zu stellen.
Reicht das aus oder habt Ihr noch andere Vorschläge für mich!?

P.S. Könnt mich für soviel Blödheit in den Ar... beissen


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



lurchi0266 schrieb:


> eine Mail "Zahlungserinnerung mit Androhung gerichtlicher Schritte" .


Das ist so abgegrabbelt, dass es nicht mal mehr  ein müdes Lächeln erzeugt


lurchi0266 schrieb:


> Überlege meinen Anwalt in dieser Sache einzuschalten oder auch Strafanzeige zu stellen.
> Reicht das aus oder habt Ihr noch andere Vorschläge für mich!?


Strafanzeige  gegen wen? Beduinen im Wüstenbriefkasten? Im Ernst:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen  ( nicht alles, es sind  über 2400 Postings, die alle 
haargenau dasselbe Problem behandeln)


----------



## lurchi0266 (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Gut--Strafanzeige hin oder her !
Aber glaubst du die Adresse in der Schweiz ist auchnur eine Briefkastenfirma?
Denn hier gibt es eine konkrete Adresse mit Strassennamen,sowie Hausnummer!?
Oder bist Du der Meinung es reichte zum Anwalt zugehen,denn irgendwie muss ich mich ja nun absichern.
Oder bist Du nicht der Meinung?


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



lurchi0266 schrieb:


> Denn hier gibt es eine konkrete Adresse mit Strassennamen,sowie Hausnummer!?


Wenn du es schaffst in der Schweiz eine Strafanzeige durchzukriegen ( abgesehen von der Nullerfolgschance)  schlagen wir dich für das Bundesverdienstkreuz vor 



lurchi0266 schrieb:


> ,denn irgendwie muss ich mich ja nun absichern.


wozu? Die wollen was von dir und  ich sehe umgekehrt eben auch für die schweizerischen Wüstenbeduinen keine Möglichkeit ihre Forderungen gerichtlich auch nur zu stellen. So what?

Aber wenn dir die Auskunft hier nicht reicht:


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## lurchi0266 (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Nun gut,scheinst ja schon Einiges an Erfahrung in solchen Dingen zuhaben.
Also meinst,ich soll die Dinge einfach laufen lassen!?


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



lurchi0266 schrieb:


> Also meinst,ich soll die Dinge einfach laufen lassen!?


Es sollte klar  geworden sein, dass individuelle Ratschläge unter das Verbot der Rechtsberatung fallen.
(Ein Relikt  aus der Nazizeit, singulär auf dieser Erde, das bis heute nicht beseitigt  wurde) 
Wem die allgemeinen Ratschläge hier nicht ausreichen, möge  zur einer Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt gehen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dort dieselben Ratschläge  gegeben werden, wie in den von Captain Picard geposteten Links,  ist außerordentlich hoch...


----------



## BackToNature (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hi 

ich habe heute nach meinem Wiederuf , der natürlich  viel zu spät (freitag08.02 ) war , da ich von kosten bzw der seite eigentlich nichts weis konnte ich ja auch den wiederuf nicht früher schreiben, hatte keinerlei  dienstleistung von denen  ,  dies hier bekommen :

wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe muss ich  da  nicht reagieren oder  ?



> :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



BackToNature schrieb:


> wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe muss ich  da  nicht reagieren oder  ?


Die Frage  stellst du aber nicht ernsthaft?  Nochmal das Spiel wie  mit Manti ist zuviel :wall:
Lies  mal die vorherhergehenden Postings ab hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=221137#post221137


----------



## BackToNature (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hey captain Picard..............warum so ernst :scherzkeks::scherzkeks:

Warp Antrieb defekt ???:sun:


iss ja gut ich habs gelesen und jetzt weiss ich was ich mach.....................nämlich nix 


grüße in die unendliche Sternenwelt 

vom BackToNature


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die Hosen voll, ratlos, auf der Suche nach Rundumbemutterung - aber lustige Sprüche drauf,...


BackToNature schrieb:


> BackToNature


Back to wherever, but ... the sooner the better


----------



## BackToNature (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@Aka Aka 

die Hosen waren zu Babyzeiten voll , ratlos war ich im ersten Moment  , habe aber gottseidank euch gefunden und lustige Sprüche sind doch besser als blöde....................................ach ja  die Rundumbemutterung habe ich schon Jahrzehnte hinter mir !!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Na dann, back to Tagesordnung


----------



## Noch ein Nick (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Es sollte klar  geworden sein, dass individuelle Ratschläge unter das Verbot der Rechtsberatung fallen.
> (Ein Relikt  aus der Nazizeit, singulär auf dieser Erde, das bis heute nicht beseitigt  wurde)



Ab dem 01.07.2008 soll dieses Relikt Vergangenheit werden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Noch ein Nick schrieb:


> Ab dem 01.07.2008 soll dieses Relikt Vergangenheit werden.


Die bisher bekannte Gesetzesvorlage bringt aber keine allzu großen Veränderungen. Offenbar hat die Anwaltslobby bei Ministerin Z. ordentlich gebaggert! :cry:


----------



## Aimee (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Kira1307 schrieb:


> So wie alle bin ich auf diese Seite reingefallen.
> Aber wie ich das so sehe, habe ich bis jetzt glück gehabt. Habe am 9.11.07 eine Rechnung bekommen. Habe gleich Widerspruch eingelegt (habe an mehrere email Adressen geschrieben). Bekam dann eine bwz. mehrere Antworten, dass die 14 tage schön vorbei wären und ich sollte doch bitte schriftlich kündigen. Na ja, das habe ich dann auch getan.
> Heute bekam ich dann halt die Mail das ich zum 22.10.09 raus wäre.
> Bis jetzt noch keine Mahnung nichts. Also abwarten und Tee trinken



nu bin ich auch auf diese seite hereingefallen und bekam heute diese komische rechnung. Einloggen kann ich mich da allerdings auch nciht mehr.
was habt Ihr gemacht? soll man darauf antworten oder einfach ignorieren?
Danke im Voraus für Eure antwort
Aimee


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

...und noch ein Relikt vergangener Zeit, subjektiv und nicht fehlerfrei aus Sicht des Anbieters interpretiert:


BackToNature schrieb:


> netsolution FZE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Laut Fernabsatzgesetz ....


Also in Deutschland gibt es diese Gesetz nicht mehr. Womöglich ist das ein dubaianisches? Da aber am deutschen Markt deutsche Kunden abgezogen werden sollen, ist allein deutsches Recht anzuwenden! :scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Aimee schrieb:


> soll man darauf antworten oder einfach ignorieren?
> Danke im Voraus für Eure antwort
> Aimee


Tibetanischer Gebetsmühlenmodus an. Ab hier lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=221165#post221165


----------



## SLIM-shady (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo hier ist auch einer der auf die selbe masche reingefallen ist und ich wollte mich bei allen erstmal bedanken das ihr mir mut gemacht habe und ich nicht angefangen habe zu zahlen.

VIELEN DANK! :thumb:


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Gerne von allen, die helfen konnten.

Genau dafür sind wir da.


----------



## dvill (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Was kann man als staunender Normalbürger aus diesem jämmerlichen Schaustück lernen?

Vielleicht: "In der Wüste der Erkenntnis sind die Oasen rar"

Es sollte mich nicht wundern, wenn aus der Wüste der Freibeuterei in Bälde ein Fallenstellerprojekt über Zitate präsentiert würde.


----------



## svensson (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



SLIM-shady schrieb:


> Hallo hier ist auch einer der auf die selbe masche reingefallen ist und ich wollte mich bei allen erstmal bedanken das ihr mir mut gemacht habe und ich nicht angefangen habe zu zahlen.
> 
> VIELEN DANK! :thumb:



Hallo!

Dem möchte ich mich anschließen.Weiß nicht,was ich ohne euch gemacht hätte.
Also auch von mir: Vielen Dank!

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das sind doch mal angenehme "Me-too"-Postings ...

Dafür lohnt sich die Arbeit für alle, die hier arbeiten (wobei ich mich aktuell nicht einmal meine).


----------



## BackToNature (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

von mir auch nochmal herzlichen dank für die  guten tips !!!

ohne euch wäre ich im dunkeln getappt


----------



## Psychodelik (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo leute,

bin auch darauf reingefallen und hab auch denen meine kontodaten gegeben was sind nun meine möglichkeiten? Hab denen auch schon 3 Widerrufsmails geschickt aber noch keine antwort bekommen.

Kann ich auf meiner Bank eine Bankeinzug wieder widerrufen?

Wäre für hilfe sehr dankbar.

MFG


----------



## komm rein (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Warum gibt man so einem dubiosen "Unternehmen" eigentlich seine Kontodaten? Hat es schon eine Lastschriftbuchung gegeben? Wenn ja, diese wieder umgehend von seiner Bank stornieren lassen. Wenn Nein, sein Konto regelmäßig auf dubiose Lastschriften überprüfen.

Das Widerrufe ignoriert werden, ist bei denen normal. Aus deren AGB: "Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Ihrem Login-Bereich oder per Post / Fax widerrufen."

Ansonsten gibts viel Hilfe auch via Video bei: http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## jesus-backstage (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo, 

ich habe schon viel gelesen uns fühle mich jetzt wesentlich wohler. Eine Frage habe ich aber noch. Ich habe einen falschen Namen angegeben. Nur die Mail ID und die Adresse stimmen. In dem Haus leben aber viele Personen. 

Wenn ich jetzt Wiederspreche bekommen die ja meinen richtigen Namen. Wäre das nicht eher schädlich für mich? Noch wissen die ja nicht viel von mir. 

Dank

JB


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Korrespondenz mit schwachsinnigen Mailbeantwortungsroutinen  sollte tunlichts vermieden werden.


----------



## jaggimi (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

mir ist dasselbe passiert. habe nie auf die rechnung reagiert. nun erhalte ich heute ein schreiben von einer DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH mit der Forderung den Betrag innerhalb von 5 Tagen einzuzahlen. 
Bin mir noch immer unsicher, obwohl ich alles 2x gelesen habe , wie weiter. auf das Schreiben reagieren? oder es nicht beachten?


----------



## bernhard (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Bitte auch hier lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50454


----------



## werklmann (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Auch ich war so blöd:wall: auf nachbarschaft 24 reinzufallen ,da ich nicht wusste das das mit kosten verbunden ist habe ich auf mails nich reagiert auch deshalb weil ich schon vergessen hatte das ich mich da angemeldet habe aus diesem grund habe ich auch keinen widerspruch auf zahlungsaufforderungen gemacht:wall: weil ich diese malis oft ungelesen gelöscht habe :wall:,heute ist ein brif von einem inkassobüro gekommen.
meine frage wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten??? kann mir bitte wer mit einer antwort helfen helfen ????


----------



## komm rein (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Das schauen: http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Und eventuell noch diesen Thread lesen. Die letzten Seiten genügen, die Fragen kommen ja öfters.


----------



## Psychodelik (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Sehr geehrter xxxxxx,
> 
> wir haben Ihre Nachricht mit Erstaunen erhalten.
> 
> ...


Für einen nichtkundigen hört sich das schon schlimm an. Mal gucken was da noch kommt


----------



## Sandra1 (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Heute kam ein schreiben DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle Gmbh :wall:


----------



## bernhard (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

So wie dies?


----------



## Hondaklaus (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

DOMAIN: NACHBARSCHAFT24.COM

[...] 

Mich würde interessieren wie die von dort aus überhaupt eine Forderung durchsetzen will....

_[Personenbezogene Daten und kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## webmonster (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi zusammen,
ich bin auch ein "reingefallener" 
Hab den ganzen Quatsch auch schön ignoriert. Heute kam das Schreiben der Inkassostelle. 
Also ein bißchen mehr Anstrengung hätte ich ja von solchen Läden in Bezug auf Glaubwürdigkeit schon erwartet.
Aber was soll der Hinweis auf eine Onlineanmeldung zur deutschen Inkassostelle? Etwa eine weitere Abzockerfalle????

Also lege ich dieses Schreiben zu den Mails vom nachbarschaftlichem Net.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Kann die Geldmaschine die Kohle nicht mehr rechtzeitig fortschaffen, wenn die Konten voll- oder fortlaufen?


----------



## Odin44 (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



webmonster schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich bin auch ein "reingefallener"
> Hab den ganzen Quatsch auch schön ignoriert. Heute kam das Schreiben der Inkassostelle.
> Also ein bißchen mehr Anstrengung hätte ich ja von solchen Läden in Bezug auf Glaubwürdigkeit schon erwartet.
> ...


ich warte noch auf die dchreiben von DIS !!! Diese Nacht kammen 8 mails um die gleiche Zeit mit der zahlungsaufforderung + mahngebühren ! Hab ein großen papierkorb !!!!


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Odin44 schrieb:


> Diese Nacht kammen 8 mails um die gleiche Zeit mit der zahlungsaufforderung + mahngebühren ! Hab ein großen papierkorb !!!!


Ist heute des Öfteren auch in anderen Foren zu lesen! Konzertierter Großangriff?


----------



## Odin44 (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ist heute des Öfteren auch in anderen Foren zu lesen! Konzertierter Großangriff?


Die bekommen wohl muffensausen und sehen ihre felle davon schwimmen, was solls !!!


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Konzertierter Großangriff?


Nutzlosanbieter pflegen erfahrungsmäß immer in Wellen anzugreifen. Phasen der Ruhe wechseln ab 
mit Phasen der Hektik.
Beide ändern nichts an der völligen Sinnlosigkeit. ( Außer dem den Gewinn zu maximieren)


----------



## Odin44 (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Nutzlosanbieter pflegen erfahrungsmäß immer in Wellen anzugreifen. Phasen der Ruhe wechseln ab
> mit Phasen der Hektik.
> Beide ändern nichts an der völligen Sinnlosigkeit. ( Außer dem den Gewinn zu maximieren)


das sehe ich genauso !!! habe mir auch am anfang sorgen gemacht aber jetzt geht es mir am A... vorbei !!!


----------



## 0vasco0 (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Tja was soll ich sagen.
Mir ist natürlich das gleiche passiert.
Folgende Mail bekommen:



> Betreff: Einladung von Anne aus deiner Nachbarschaft!
> Einladung deines Nachbars, deiner Nachbarin Exklusiv für den Nutzer der eMail: ******@web.de
> Du wurdest von der in der Betreffzeile erwähnten Person in das Nachbarschafts-Netzwerk eingeladen!
> Du findest im Nachbarschafts-Netz viele deiner Nachbarn wieder und kannst diese direkt in deine Freundesliste aufnehmen.
> ...


Da ich eine Anne in der Nachbarschaft habe, bin ich drauf reingefallen.
Angemeldet. Allerdings mit falschen Daten. Sonst nix mehr gemacht. Nicht mal mehr sicher das es einen Hinweis auf die 9 Euro monatliche Gebühr gab. Eigentlich achte ich da immer genau drauf. Nur leider die beiden AGB Anhänge bei der Bestätigung nicht mehr gelesen. Da stehts natürlich drin.
Die Seite nicht mehr genutzt und vergessen.
(die Seite nachbar-meldung sieht jetzt natürlich ganz anders aus)

Dann kam diese Mail:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Niemand,
> wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich unserer Community am 04.12.2007 angeschlossen haben.
> Sie gehören zu den glücklichen Gewinnern eines exklusiven Hotelgutscheins in Höhe von 500 Euro!! Wir gratulieren Ihnen! Sie können den Gutschein hier abrufen:
> http://www.deine-nachbarn24.net/gewinn.php?t=7438f0fc***********
> ...



Aus allen Wolken gefallen. Mir passiert so was??? Hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Dieses Forum gefunden und erst mal ein wenig beruhigt. Dafür schon mal Danke. Versucht per Fax zu wiederrufen. Dauernd besetzt, also nicht möglich.
Vier Mails an die weiter oben genannten Mail Adressen gesendet. Kamen alle per Standard Antwort zurück:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> leider kann Ihre Anfrage auf diesem Wege nicht bearbeitet werden. Nutzen Sie bitte unser Kontaktformular im internen Bereich. Diese finden Sie unter dem Punkt "zur Hilfe" im eingeloggten Bereich.
> Falls Sie Ihr Login vergessen haben, können Sie sich hier Ihr Passwort anfordern um sich einzuloggen und unsere Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen.


Also hilft nur noch auf der HP einloggen und über das Hilfe Formular den Widerspruch schicken.
Antwort:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich, dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.
> Da Sie uns keinen Widerruf zugesandt haben, wurde der Vertrag wie vereinbart abgeschlossen. Zudem haben Sie die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unseres Service gelesen sowie akzeptiert und waren darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass eine Gebühr im Voraus zu leisten ist.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ...


Nun warte ich mal ab.
Das einzige was sie vielleicht haben ist meine IP und meine Mail Adresse. Demnächst ziehe ich auch noch um. Was mich wundert. In der pdf im Anhang der Rechnung ist meine Straße angegeben, allerdings mit einer falschen Hausnummer. Auf der HP ist unter meinen Daten keine Straße eingegeben. Und wenn ich schon einen falschen Namen angebe, vergebe ich immer die Hauptstr. 1 als Anschrift. Zufall, oder können die über die IP doch zumindest die Straße heraus bekommen?

_[Personenbezogene Daten und gefährdende Links entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Hanne1983 (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Leute!

Nach mehrmaligen Ignoerieren, der Mahnschreiben von Nachbarschaft24, habe ich heute das erste Mal per Post ein Inkassoforderung der "Deutschen Inkassostelle GmbH" bekommen. 
Was werde ich am besten damit tun??? In den Müll damit!!! Weil ernst wirds ja angeblich erst ab dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.

Wer von euch hat sonst noch aller ein Schreiben von einem Inkassobüro bekommen???


----------



## Psychodelik (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



0vasco0 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich, dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.
> ...



das gleiche haben die mir auch als antwort geschickt. Bin mal gespannt was da noch so kommt


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Psychodelik schrieb:


> das gleiche haben die mir auch als antwort geschickt.


Was soll der Robot auch sonst tun? Jedesmal einen persönlichen Schwachsinn zusammenfrickeln?


----------



## Strandhafer (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich glaube nicht, das die jemals einen Mahnbescheid schicken und wenn ist das auch nicht schlimm. Ihr müsst dann nur Widerspruch dagegen einlegen, dann kommt es zu einer Verhandlung. So weit werden sie aber, aller Voraussicht nach, nicht gehen, denn dann müssen sie die Kosten auslegen und 
jeder Richter würde dieses Geschäftsmodell kritisch prüfen. Ich glaube nicht, das das im Interesse von nachbarschaft 24.com ist. Also lasst Euch nicht verrückt machen.


----------



## sascha (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Dürfte etwas schwierig sein für einen arabischen Briefkasten, in ein deutsches Gericht zu hoppeln...


----------



## Strandhafer (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Dürfte etwas schwierig sein für einen arabischen Briefkasten, in ein deutsches Gericht zu hoppeln...



Das kommt erschwerend hinzu.


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wenn die Bande dem Gericht irgendwelche Daten vorlegen will, wird es schwer. Normalerweise muss der Forderungssteller ein ordentliches Vertragsverhältnis nachweisen.


----------



## turkey (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo 
ich bin auch drauf rehingefallen aber ich kann mich leider nicht daran erinnern das ich mich da angemelden hab schon 1 mahnung bekommen was sol ich jetzt tuen und ich bin auch noch miderjährig bin 17 geworden  .
bitte bitte hilft mir .


----------



## dvill (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

-> Hier lesen.


----------



## Hilfe!!! (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hillffeeee!!! Ich habe jezt folgende Mail erhalten,was soll ich tun???




> Sehr geehrter Herr [...] ,
> 
> am [...].12.2007 haben Sie sich mit der IP [...] bei uns registriert.
> 
> ...


_[Persönliche Daten und gefährdende Links entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hilfe!!! schrieb:


> Ich habe jezt folgende Mail erhalten,was soll ich tun???



zum 769.  Mal:
1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen (die letzten Seiten)


----------



## Hilfe!!! (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wenn die aber mit gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid drohen?


----------



## jupp11 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Dubaianisch/schweizerische Briefkästen können keine gerichtlichen Mahnbescheide erwirken.

Macht im übrigen keiner  der Nutzlosanbieter, alles nur leere und hohle Drohungen


----------



## Hilfe!!! (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Danke euch.Also alles ab in den müll????


----------



## Ingo70 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe heute ein Schreiben von der Deutschen Inkassostelle GmbH aus Eschborn bekommen indem ich insgesamt mit allen Gebühren einen Betrag von 89,51 innerhalb der nächsten 5 Tage bezahlen soll!

Auf der Rückseite steht wie man sich auf der Website der Deutschen Inkassostelle unter dem im Schreiben angegebenen Aktenzeichen und seiner Postleitzahl einloggen soll. Nach dem Einloggen könnte ich bequem 

- einen Zahlschein ausdrucken
- eine Ratenzahlung vereinbaren
- die Rechtsgrundlage der Forderung ersehen
- und sich die Forderung im Detail anschauen

Es steht zwar immer, dass man solche Forderungen ignorieren soll (das Prinzip der Angstmache etc.) und es auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ankommen lassen soll.....aber mir ist bei der Sache ganz schon mulmig - habe keine Lust nachher 160,00 EUR oder mehr für so einen Unsinn zu bezahlen!!! 

Oder hat jemand einen Link zum Verbraucherschutz bei Internet- oder Abofallen vorliegen, an den ich mich dann wenden könnte!


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Oh Herr, bitte bitte, lass es Hirn regnen......


----------



## Hilfe!!! (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Oh Herr, bitte bitte, lass es Hirn regnen......



Also soll ich alle mails löschen?
Will nur ganz sicher gehen!!!


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hilfe!!! schrieb:


> Also soll ich alle mails löschen?
> Will nur ganz sicher gehen!!!


Ich würde zur Sicherheit alles ausdrucken und mal aufbewahren. Aber bitte keine "Brieffreundschaften" mit Dubai beginnen (höchstens in arabischen Schriftzeichen  )


----------



## Hilfe!!! (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Danke Nicko1998


----------



## Immo (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Oh Herr, bitte bitte, lass es Hirn regnen......


Wenn ich das hier immer lese , wie leicht man Leute verarschen und ins 
Bockshorn jagen kann, frage ich mich wirklich, warum ich ehrlicher Arbeit 
nachgehe


----------



## katzenjens (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

*seufz* ...
Die "Betroffenen" scheinen zum grossen Teil derart durch den Wind zu sein, dass selbst die Videos nicht mehr reichen. Ich bekomme täglich PNs über YouTube mit Hilfeschreien. Jeder meint, sein Fall wäre etwas besonderes. Manche finden sogar die Seite der Inkasso"partner" und haben vor den dummen Drohungen dort Angst.

Ich vermute, selbst wenn die Masche in der Bravo, in der 20Uhr Tagesschau und allen Zeitungen auf Seite 1 klar und deutlich dargestellt würde, die Betroffenen würden es nicht begreifen.

Noch ein Link der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg: hier

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## sirtobi87 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Ich habe heute ein Schreiben von der Deutschen Inkassostelle GmbH aus Eschborn bekommen indem ich insgesamt mit allen Gebühren einen Betrag von 89,51 innerhalb der nächsten 5 Tage bezahlen soll!



Kam das Ganze etwa per Post oder per Email??



> Es steht zwar immer, dass man solche Forderungen ignorieren soll (das Prinzip der Angstmache etc.) und es auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ankommen lassen soll.....aber mir ist bei der Sache ganz schon mulmig - habe keine Lust nachher 160,00 EUR oder mehr für so einen Unsinn zu bezahlen!!!



Ich glaube, dass das einfach nur Angstmache ist! Nur Panikmache, damit DU zahlst! Laut Angaben in diesem Forum würde ich das Ganze auch ignorieren und auf den Mahnbescheid warten. Ich glaube nicht, dass der jemals kommen wird. Die versuchen Dein Geld durch diese Panikmache zu bekommen!
Also abwarten und den Mahnbescheid, vom Gericht, hier posten, wenn er kommt.

Wenn er kommt. Ich gehe nicht davon aus!!


----------



## Hilfe!!! (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Danke euch vielmals ich glaub ich hätt auch schon bezahlt.:wall:


----------



## Hoidle (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> ...Noch ein Link der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg: hier



Auf dem geuppten Link steht aber Nachbarschaft 24 noch gar nicht drauf.
Gibt es denn da keine neuere Liste als die vom Dezember letzten Jahres?


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



sirtobi87 schrieb:


> Also abwarten und den Mahnbescheid, vom Gericht, hier posten, wenn er kommt.Wenn er kommt. Ich gehe nicht davon aus!!


Alle möglichen Foren warten drauf, dass der erste gerichtliche Mahnbescheid mal ergehen wird. Seit Jahren! 

Wenn die User nur endlich begreifen würden, dass man hier geschickt mit der Angst der Leute spielt und dermaßen Druck aufbaut bzw. erhöht, dass trotz massivster Aufklärungsarbeit sehr, sehr viele dem Druck nicht standhalten und zahlen. Diese Beträge ermöglichen der Nutzlosbranche erst ihren exzessiven, aufwändigen Lebensstil.

Leute, lest (die Erfahrungen der Poster in den Foren) und hört (die gut gemachten Videos von Katzenjens), dann dürften meines Erachtens keinerlei Fragen mehr offen bleiben!


----------



## bernhard (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hoidle schrieb:


> Gibt es denn da keine neuere Liste als die vom Dezember letzten Jahres?


Warum soll bitte irgendjemand sein Zeit verschwenden, dort die Schwachsinnsseiten vollständig aufzulisten?


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hoidle schrieb:


> Auf dem geuppten Link steht aber Nachbarschaft 24 noch gar nicht drauf. Gibt es denn da keine neuere Liste als die vom Dezember letzten Jahres?


Inzwischen kommen wöchentlich neue Nutzlosprodukte auf den Markt, die alle auf demselben Prinzip aufgebaut sind. Bis dann die ersten "Hilfe, ich bin auf xy reingefallen"-Postings die Foren überschwemmen, vergehen dann nochmals ca. 3 bis 4 Wochen.

Schreib deinem Bundestagsabgeordneten, er möge veranlassen, die Verbraucherzentralen personell aufzustocken, damit diese in die Lage versetzt werden, die Nutzlosprodukt-Listen täglich zu aktualisieren!


----------



## Ingo70 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Zur Info: Das Schreiben kam per Post!


----------



## columbo1979 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Habe heute ein Schreiben von der deutschen Inkassostelle GmbH bekommen (Eschborn), die wollen 89.50 Euro haben. Soll ich es einfach ignorieren?


----------



## bernhard (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ingo70 schrieb:


> Zur Info: Das Schreiben kam per Post!


Ausreichend frankiert?


----------



## Ingo70 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@bernhard: Ja ausreichend frankiert (55 cent) mit einem Posstempel vom 13.02.08 aus Darmstadt


----------



## komm rein (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

In Darmstadt wohnt doch der GF der DIS.


----------



## Ingo70 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@komm rein: Und was heißt das nun, dass der Geschäftsführer der Deutschen Inkassostelle in Darmstadt wohnt?

Bei mir hat ein gewisser GF U*[...]* P*[...]* das Schreiben der Deutschen Inkassostelle in Eschborn unterschrieben, jedoch der Poststempel ist aus Darmstadt.

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## columbo1979 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ingo70 schrieb:


> @komm rein: Und was heißt das nun, dass der Geschäftsführer der Deutschen Inkassostelle in Darmstadt wohnt?
> 
> Bei mir hat ein gewisser GF U*[...]* P*[...]* das Schreiben der Deutschen Inkassostelle in Eschborn unterschrieben, jedoch der Poststempel ist aus Darmstadt.
> 
> *[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_



Ist bei mir genau so... reagiert ihr drauf?


----------



## Ingo70 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@columbo1979: Ich warte erstmal auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (der wohl eh niemals kommen wird!).....


----------



## Trudchen (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier!
Bin auch auf N24 reingefallen. Ich habe Widerruf eingelegt, hat aber nix genützt. Hatte lange nichts gehört, aber heute habe ich auch von der Deutschen Inkassostelle eine Forderung erhalten. Da hab ich doch ein bischen Schiss bekommen. Was macht Ihr denn jetzt? Wieder nicht reagieren?
Hier steht es ja eigentlich gut drin: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...lisse-ii-inkassofirmen-und-ihre-behauptungen/ .

Doofe Situation! 

Danke, Trudchen


----------



## wicki01 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hey ihr Lieben! Ich habe nun seit November nichts mehr von denen gehört auch keine Mahnung per Mail oder sonstiges! Heut kam nun auch der schon erwähnte Brief von der Deutschen Inkassostelle per Post. 

Das zeigt doch aber auch gleich, das es sich um Verar...ung handelt, denn ein seriöses Unternehmen hätte ja wenigstens erstmal ein paar Mahnungen geschickt und nicht gleich an Inkasso übergeben... 

Hab mich nach dem ersten Schreck schon wieder erholt, weil ihr schneller wart wie ich und der Brief schon gepostet wurde.. püh... 

ohne Euch hier wär ich total aufgeschmissen gewesen!

Hiermit nochmal ganz dolle DANKE an Euch alle hier!


----------



## wicki01 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hab grad gesehn, da steht ja ne Telefonnummer drauf... kann da nicht mal jemand anrufen und denen gehörig aufn Tisch ka...en???


----------



## bernhard (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ingo70 schrieb:


> Ja ausreichend frankiert (55 cent) mit einem Posstempel vom 13.02.08 aus Darmstadt


Dann hat wenigstens die Post was davon.

Allein diese Drohschreiben auf Papier müssten hinreichend vielen Empfängern so viel Angst einjagen, dass sie lieber zahlen. Leider kennt man die Angstzahlerquote nicht.

Man wünschte sich, dass die Rechnung nicht aufgeht ...


----------



## webmonster (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Es ist ja schier unglaublich, wieviele sich hier melden. Alleine die Tatsache, das es so viele Geschädigte gibt, sollte einer Staatsanwaltschaft doch das Gesetzesbuch aus den Fingern gleiten lassen.
Wenn ich heute bei einem Online Auktionshaus eine DVD kaufe, und es kommt raus, das die vor 4 Generationen auf einem Flohmarkt in der Eifel gestohlen wurde, sieht das Gesetz eine angemessene Strafe vor Und hier????:wall:

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## komm rein (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die Realität sieht leider anders aus. [ edit]  Man gewinnt einfach den Eindruck, die Nutzlosbranche wird von der deutschen Justiz gehegt und gepfegt. Vorsichtshalber ist der GF der DIS ja schon bei einer anderen nicht unbekannten "Firma" GF geworden.


----------



## webmonster (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Mich würde mal theoretisch interessieren, was passiert, wenn man sich in der nun allen bekannten Seite mit den Daten der DIS registriert. Die Anschrift steht ja überall drauf. Sind die sich dann gegenüber sich selbst in der Beweispflicht, oder schickt der arabische Briefkasten ein anderes Inkassobüro auf die los. :roll:

Solange man über diese Frage nachdenken muß, ist es ein Unding, das auf solche Art "Verträge" zustandekommen dürfen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Trudchen (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Man hat auf der Seite von der Inkasso-Stelle auch einen eigenen Online-Bereich! Man braucht sich nur mit Aktenzeichen und PLZ anmelden!!

Aber da kann jetzt nix passieren?? Kenn mich mit solchen Sachen nicht aus, hab jetzt echt Schiss, dass bald die Jungs vom Moskau-Inkasso  vor der Tür stehen oder so! Nen Schufa-Eintrag hab ich auch nicht zu befürchten??
Ihr seid alle so cool, ich mach mir jetzt doch Gedanken....


----------



## Chris1987 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ Trudchen..


Wir sind nicht cool.. auch ich mache mir da ein wenig Gedanken.. aber wir schon auf den Seiten 200- 247 erwähnt und denn ganzen Link und den Videos von KatzenJens.. braucht man keine Angst zu haben..

DU bist ja nicht alleine..  Mir hat die DIS auch gestern einen Brief geschickt genauso wie  wahrscheinlich tausenden anderen auch. Außerdem ist computerbetrug ja nicht die einzige Seite.. Ihr müsst mal richtig googlen...  

Ich werde bei der DIS anrufen, einen Brief schicken noch bezahlen.. Dann sollen sie mir halt einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid schicken, dem ich widersprechen werde.. Was dann kommt steht in den Sternen... 

Schaut mal. Hab im WEB auch noch Seiten gefunden wo wichtige Infos stehen, auch über die DIS und Nachbarschaft24 sowieo die FAQ´s von Internet Vertragsfallen.



http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/


http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.d...nkassostelle-droht-mit-nichtssagendem-urteil/

Meiner Meinung nach interessante Infos über die Vertragsfallen.


Ich denke und hoffe die Links sind nützlich und mindern eure Angst!!!


Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Chris1987 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Sorry ich meine "ich werde weder anrufen, Post schicken, noch bezahlen"..


----------



## Trudchen (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja, danke!! Hatte mich noch gar nicht richtig durch die Foren gelesen. Mein erster Schreck ist jetzt auch weg! Hab mir das Video von Katzenjens auch grad angeguckt! Ok, ich werd jetzt mal alles ausdrucken, was ich hab und zur Seite legen. Dann warten wir mal weiter ab.....

Danke!


----------



## Ingo70 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@Chris1987: Ja, danke sind sehr nützliche Links und Infos. Werde sie mir erstmal als Favoriten in meinem Browser hinterlegen:-D


----------



## nise (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

na da haben einige nen ganz erfreulichen tag gehabt...ich auch....aber mein dad meint , dass der inkassobrief net mit der post kam...
ärgerlich das ganze..=(


----------



## PurpleBlue (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



wicki01 schrieb:


> Hey ihr Lieben! Ich habe nun seit November nichts mehr von denen gehört auch keine Mahnung per Mail oder sonstiges! Heut kam nun auch der schon erwähnte Brief von der Deutschen Inkassostelle per Post.
> 
> Das zeigt doch aber auch gleich, das es sich um Verar...ung handelt, denn ein seriöses Unternehmen hätte ja wenigstens erstmal ein paar Mahnungen geschickt und nicht gleich an Inkasso übergeben...
> 
> ...



Hi, habe auch den Brief bekommen und habe auch erstmal gedacht, dass ich ums zahlen nicht drumrum komme. Habe aber zum Glück dieses Forum gefunden und bin nun so beruhigt, dass ich das ganze einfach mal aussitzen werde. Mal gucken, ob da noch was kommt. :scherzkeks:
Ich weiß nicht mal mehr, dass ich da überhaupt mal auf der Seite war...


----------



## Chris1987 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ nise...


Jaa also meiner kam mit MAXIMAIL.... und ich glaube kaum dass sie bei dir eine Ausnahme gemacht haben und ihn per Einschreiben geschickt haben.. 

Aber keine Panik.. einfach das Video angucken oder die LINKS lesen.


----------



## Xaero (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo zusammen,

wie alle anderen habe ich auch einen brief heute bekommen. ich werde nicht antworten, weder anrufen noch schreiben.

meine einzige frage ist, falls es wirklich so weit kommen würde, dass ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommt:

HAT JEMAND DIE PAGE GESPEICHERT AUF DIE WIR ALLE REINGEFALLEN SIND?!

Also als Screen-Shot oder ähnliches?! Weil der Link den man per Emailbekommt und dann auf eine Spezielle Anmeldeseite geleitet wird mit speziellen AGB's (wo der Preis GANZ klein unten gedruckt ist).... der ist ja ein anderer, als wenn ich über die Startseite gehe und mich da anmelde. Dort wird der Preis ja in den AGB's ausdrücklich erwähnt, und seid neusten, sogar fett gedruckt.

Wenn jemand diesen Screenshot von der [.......]Anmeldung gespeichert hat, würde ich mich super darüber freuen, wenn er mir diesen zukommenlassen könnte! 

Weil aufgrund dieses Beweises kann man von arglistiger Täuschung sprechen und ich mach mir keine Angst dass ich auch nur irgendwie an irgendwen einen Cent zahlen muss

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Xaero schrieb:


> HAT JEMAND DIE PAGE GESPEICHERT AUF DIE WIR ALLE REINGEFALLEN SIND?!


zum x-ten Mal, das interessiert überhaupt nicht. Die Beweislast trägt der Forderungssteller nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Xaero (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ok alles klar

 eine frage: der rechnung des inkassobüros wiedersprechen oder nicht reagieren?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Xaero schrieb:


> eine frage: der rechnung des inkassobüros wiedersprechen oder nicht reagieren?


Kannst du auswürfeln, weil es wegen der  "Qualität" der Forderung unerheblich ist.
Wer nichts schreibt, kann auch nichts  falsches schreiben...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
Absatz : Muss man der Rechnung überhaupt widersprechen?


----------



## Josi (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hab heute auch einen Inkassobrief erhalten und war gleich total fertig, da sich der betrag auf rund 90 € beläuft und ich schülerin bin. Hab mir jetzt den ganzen thread nicht durchgelsen... sind mir auch ehrlich gesagt zu viele seiten und ich muss eigentlich meine zeit effektiv nutzen um mich auf mein abitur vorzubereiten. kann mir bitte noch mal jemand zusammenfassen, wie ich mich nun verhalten soll?! Das wär echt lieb! 
Danke im Voraus!
MfG Josi


----------



## dvill (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das Amtsgericht Lübeck warnt vor Schreiben dieser Bande, der Hamburger Bürgermeister zahlt nicht, und Lesetipps gibt es hier unten.


----------



## Strandhafer (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die Frage, wie Du Dich verhalten sollst, ist sehr einfach zu beantworten. Ignorieren!


----------



## Cilesta (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo
ich bin auch betroffen von nachbarschaft24
nur ich habe keine rechnungen vor her bekommen oder ähnliches ich habe heute nur vom inkassostelle post bekommen also meine frage ist kann ich oder soll ich ´beim inkassostelle wiederspruch schreiben oder soll ich mich ruig verhalten und ab warten 
mein mann hat dort auch angerufen die meinten dort wenn ich nichts gemacht habe dann müsste ich eine anzeige machen ja nun weiss ich nicht was ich machen soll ich habe hier zwar schon viel gelesen aber weiss trotzdem nicht was ich machen soll würde mich über eine antwort freuen


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Chris1987 schrieb:


> Sorry ich meine "ich werde weder anrufen, Post schicken, noch bezahlen"..


Sehr kluge Entscheidung!


----------



## Steinmann (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Themenfaden etwas überflogen, aber keine konkrete Antwort gefunden, die mich beruhigt.

Bei mir ist das so:

Ich habe am 03.12.07 diese Mail bekommen (Jemand sucht nach dir...). Natürlich war auch ich neugierig. Ich bin mir allerdings sicher, den Hinweis auf der Startseite, ich müsse 9€ mtl. zahlen nicht gesehen. Allerdings möchte ich in Frage stellen, ob dieser wirklich schon da war.

Da ich bei solchen Sachen skeptisch bin, habe ich Daten in das Hauptfenster eingegeben. Allerdings nicht meine "echten" nur die Adresse stimmt. Vor- und Nachname, sowie das Geburtsdatum habe ich mir ausgedacht.

Als ich merkte, dass dort niemand nach mir sucht, habe ich die Seite wieder verlassen.

Jetzt kam die Rechnung per Mail. Ich habe diese ignoriert. Jetzt kam die Mahnung, die ich auch ignorierte. In der Mahnung steht allerdings, mit welcher IP ich mich anmeldete. 

Meine IP wechselt am Tag mehrmals. Kann man mich trotzdem ausfindig machen?

Die E-Mail Adresse die ich dort hinterlegte ist auch auf einen erfundenen Namen usw. angelgt - verschafft mir das Sicherheit?

Ich ziehe bald um - die echte Adresse zum falschen Namen fällt für diesen Dienst dann auch weg.

Ich habe nicht wiederrufen. Meinen Account habe ich dort aber gelöscht. Die Rechnung, bzw. Mahnung habe ich ignoriert.

Wie muss ich mich verhalten, bzw. muss ich überhaupt was machen?

Hat dieser ominöse Dienst überhaupt eine Chance an mich ranzukommen?

Die könnten höchstens über die IP meine Adresse bei meinem Provider rausfinden... Aber die rücken das doch nicht raus.

Ich bedanke mich schon im Vorraus für hilfreiche Tipps. Danke!


----------



## dvill (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wie, nicht konkret?


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Eigentlich bin ich die Geduld in Person. Und auch ein erbitterter Gegner von Threadschließungen aller Art.

Aber hier würde ich angesichts der immer und immer wieder auftauchenden gleichlautenden Fragen nicht das Geringste gegen eine Schließung einzuwenden haben.

Individuelle Verzweiflungen ob der erneuten Großmahnwelle der DIS - ok, verständlich.
Aber es wurde doch bereits alles und in allen Einzelheiten durchgekaut! Und nicht nur in Schriftform, sondern auch als Video!

Ich weiß auch beim besten Willen nicht, was man dabei nicht verstehen kann?


----------



## Cilesta (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

es ist immer wieder die sache mit wiederspruch einlegen ich habe aber noch kein wieder spruch eingelegt dar ich es bis heute ja nicht wusste bis die blöde rechnung vom inkasso kam deswegen weiss ich nicht was ich machen soll


----------



## webmonster (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich geh mal davon aus, daß jeder Widerspruch ins Leere läuft. Es gibt keine Ansprechpartner oder Sachbearbeiter, die Beschwerden, Widersprüche oder ähnliches bearbeiten.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Megalodon (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Habe heute auch Post von Deutsche Inkassostelle erhalten. Ich werde daruf nicht reagieren. Solange kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eingeht, sollte auch kein anderer auf diese Forderungen reagieren. Weder anrufen noch widersprechen oder anderes.


----------



## Kleene (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also, ich finde es schon komisch das so viele am selben Tag Post vom Inkassobüro bekommen haben (ich übrigens auch). Es hat sich doch bestimmt nicht jeder am gleichen Tag angelmeldet oder die Rechnung bekommen. Das ist noch ein Grund mehr für mich darauf erst gar nich zu reagieren.!!


----------



## Marius1982 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo alle zusammen, ich habe wie all andere auch so ein Schreiben bekommen. Verfolge die Sache hier schon länger und bisher habe ich keinen gefunden der gesagt hat, dass man zahlen soll, selbst auf dieser Seite wird davon abgeraten.
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?page=1&articleid=538

Mich beunruhigt dass ganze zwar auch, aber zusammen sind wir stark 

Bis bald


----------



## Nawrath (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich hab mich mal bei Nachbarschaft24 angemeldet (so 30 mal :sun um Portokosten zu erzeugen. Der Vater von einem meiner besten Freunde arbeitet bei Maximail, über die wurde der Brief mir zugestellt. Will ja sein täglich Brot unterstützen.
Des Weiteren müsste ein Gesetz her, das den versuchten Missbrauch des Rechtsweges unter Strafe stellt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nawrath schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal bei Nachbarschaft24 angemeldet (so 30 mal :sun um Portokosten zu erzeugen. Der Vater von einem meiner besten Freunde arbeitet bei Maximail, über die wurde der Brief mir zugestellt. Will ja sein täglich Brot unterstützen.
> Des Weiteren müsste ein Gesetz her, das den versuchten Missbrauch des Rechtsweges unter Strafe stellt.


...und was soll uns dieses Posting nun sagen?:-?


----------



## komm rein (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nawrath schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal bei Nachbarschaft24 angemeldet (so 30 mal :sun um Portokosten zu erzeugen. Der Vater von einem meiner besten Freunde arbeitet bei Maximail, über die wurde der Brief mir zugestellt. Will ja sein täglich Brot unterstützen.
> Des Weiteren müsste ein Gesetz her, das den versuchten Missbrauch des Rechtsweges unter Strafe stellt.


Und Du bist kein Deut besser. Betreibst auch einen Missbrauch. Solchen Leuten gehört das jetzt wirklich 30x abkassiert. Da wäre ich sogar dafür.


----------



## Dronas (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Dürfen die überhaupt mit dem Inkassobüro kommen, wenn ich nicht mal eine Mahnung erhalten habe? Ich dachte immer, dass die vorher mindestens 2 Mahnungen schicken müssen.

Naja egal, Kohle sehen die von mir eh nicht. Nur wenn ich da immer meine Mutter höre... "hat es denn wirklich wert sich für dieses Geld so viele Nerven strapazieren zu lassen? Es sind doch nur..." - und wenn es nur 5 Euro wären, egal sowas darf man nicht unterstützen. Es macht Spaß, die Beiträge von euch zu lesen, wobei leider sehr viele Wiederholungen sind...


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nawrath schrieb:


> Des Weiteren müsste ein Gesetz her, das den versuchten Missbrauch des Rechtsweges unter Strafe stellt.


Gibt es.

Heißt GKG (Gerichtskostengesetz)


----------



## Nawrath (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich nehme mal an, dass Herr [...] von DIS selbst hinter der Aktion steckt. Daher kann er gerne Maximail mit 30 weiteren Briefen unterstützen. Er macht sich ja dummerweise nicht wirklich strafbar. Daher bräuchten wir eine Gesetzesänderung. Und wenn jeder sich 30 mal anmelden würde, dann würde sich es umso weniger für ihn lohnen, da er 30 mal Portokosten hat und keine Einnahmen.
Gruß
aus Südhessen

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Dronas schrieb:


> Dürfen die überhaupt mit dem Inkassobüro kommen, wenn ich nicht mal eine Mahnung erhalten habe?


Es gibt seriöse Inkassobüros, die nur unstrittige Forderungen betreiben und diese Forderungen an ihre Mandanten zurückreichen, wenn sich die Strittigkeit herausstellt.

Und es gibt unseriöse Inkassobüros, die es nicht die Bohne interessiert, ob eine Forderung strittig ist bzw. u.U. überhaupt nicht besteht.

Zu welcher Kategorie die DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Eschborn zählt, musst und wirst du sicherlich schnell selbst herausfinden.


----------



## komm rein (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nawrath schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass Herr [...] von DIS selbst hinter der Aktion steckt.


Gott wird nicht dahinterstecken. :roll:


----------



## webwatcher (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich die Geduld in Person. Und auch ein erbitterter Gegner von Threadschließungen aller Art.
> 
> Aber hier würde ich angesichts der immer und immer wieder auftauchenden gleichlautenden Fragen nicht das Geringste gegen eine Schließung einzuwenden haben.


ACK, allerdings zeitlich begrenzt


Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Individuelle Verzweiflungen ob der erneuten Großmahnwelle der DIS - ok, verständlich.
> Aber es wurde doch bereits alles und in allen Einzelheiten durchgekaut! Und nicht nur in Schriftform, sondern auch als Video!
> 
> Ich weiß auch beim besten Willen nicht, was man dabei nicht verstehen kann?


Time out:  Zeit zum Lesen, Denken und Sammeln

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

 schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

 Thread lesen (die letzten Seiten)


----------



## Ahriman (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Emailadresse der Rechnungen zugestellt werden einfach Löschen?*

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ja, die Nachbarschaft 24 hat mir auch geschrieben, allerdings direkt mit einem Inkasso brief, was ist passiert?

Von vorne:

Ich komme gerade nach Hause, da begrüßt mich meine freundin mit bösen blicken und dem giftigem Kommentar, das ich meine Rechnungen bezahlen müsste.. Wir hätten einen Brief vom Inkasso-Büro erhalten.
Naja ich hab nicht schlecht gestaunt und den Brief mal aufgemacht.. und siehe da.. Inkasso Verrein XY hat mir gegenüber eine Forderung übder rund 90 € im Namen der Nachbarschaft 24.
Ich hab aber interessanter Weise keine Rechnung gesehen. Also habe ich meine Freundin drauf angesprochen und Sie sagte mir dann leicht betreten, das Sie sich mitte Oktober mal bei so ner Email angemeldet hat, weil Sie den Namen kannte. Aber irgendwie hätte das ja nicht so funktioniert wie es sollte.
Naja..
Jedenfalls kommen die rechnungen also Per eMail nehme ich an, das Dumme is nur, abgesehen davond as die Blöde Kuh MEINEN Namen angibt, das solche email - Rechnungen ungelesen vom junk-Mail-Filter gefressen werden, und nach 10 tagen Exzil gelöscht sind.
Ergo habe ich keine Rechnung gesehen und habe diesen auch nicht wiederrufen.
Ich bin also auf eure Seite gestoßen und möchte zum einem ein großes Lob aussprechen, weil die Seite sehr Informativ und gut gehalten ist, und die Bitte mir doch zu verraten, ob ich diesem inkassobrief Wiedersprechen muss, oder dies einfach aussitzen kann.
Ich persöhnlich habe eigl. nur bedenken das die Jungs auf den Einfall kommen mir einen Schufa-Eintrag zu verpassen, da ich nicht davon ausgehe, das diese leute gegen mich Prozessieren möchten.

Ich danke für die Gedult diesen evtl. etwas wirschen Text zu lesen und die hoffentlich baldige antwort.

Mit freundlichem gruß

Ahriman


----------



## sputnik25 (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Teleton schrieb:


> Das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert. Die werden dafür bezahlt. Die kennen das. Jemanden klarzumachen dass er trotz schriftlicher Bestätigung von einem Postfach aus Holland keine 20.000 Euro gewonnen hat ist vermutlich ein blöderer Job.
> 
> Jo
> 
> @Manti, leg Dich schlafen. Vor dem ganzen "Scheiß" brauchst Du keinen "Schiss" zu haben.Es geht nur um Geld nichts wirklich Schlimmes. Du solltest morgen schön früh aufstehen um einen Termin bei der Verbraucherzentrale klarzumachen danach geht es Dir sicherlich besser.


Hallo. Habe heute Post von einer Inkassostelle aus Eschborn bekommen, mit der Aufforderung das ich knapp 100 Euro wegen Nachbarschaft24 zahlen soll.

Meine Frage: Gibts in Eschborn so eine Inkassostelle und was soll ich jetzt tun


----------



## Teleton (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



sputnik25 schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Gibts in Eschborn so eine Inkassostelle


Ja


sputnik25 schrieb:


> und was soll ich jetzt tun


Lesen hier z.B.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50967
oder hier die letzten Seiten und das erste Posting
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498

Alles wird gut.


----------



## sputnik25 (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich mein, ich hab den Brief eh schon weggeschmissen. Werde mich darum erstmal überhaupt nicht kümmern.

Warte mal auf den nächsten Bescheid.


----------



## komm rein (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



sputnik25 schrieb:


> Gibts in Eschborn so eine Inkassostelle


Dies ist doch nicht Dein Ernst?

Kann es wirklich sein, dass viele User einfach nicht fähig sind das Internet richtig zu bedienen? Da verweise ich doch aufs Augsblog mit dem Thema "Ich bin nicht schuld".

Das viele nicht lesen können oder wollen, auch wenn man sich dann fragen muss, wie der User dann überhaupt hierher gefunden hat, weiß ich ja, aber das?



sputnik25 schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt tun


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=221526#post221526


----------



## Bang_bang (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo...hab heute auch ein Brief vom Inkassobüro Eschborn bekommen!mit der forderung von rund 90euro. Hab hier schon einiges gelesen das man solche Schreiben ignorieren soll. Hab noch nicht mal irgendwelche Mahnungen bekommen, also das kann doch nicht mit rechten Dingen gehen...Werde das Schreiben ignoriern und abwarten!
Danke das es euch gibt, sonst hätte ich nicht gewusst was ich machen sollte.:smile:


----------



## drealein (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo, auch ich habe heute einen Brief von dem Inkassobüro in Eschbborn bekommen, Forderung: 89,53 Euro
Ich werde diese ignorieren, genauso wie ich das mit der Zahlungserinnerung gemacht habe. 

Der Rechnung habe ich damals per Mail widersprochen. Diesen Widerspruch hat man mir sogar bestätigt. Allerdings wollte man eine schriftliche Kündigung per Post.
Diese sollte ich an irgendeine Adresse in der Schweiz oder Dubai schicken. Dies habe ich aber nicht getan. 
Denn der "angebliche Vertrag" ist ja auch per Mail bzw. über das Internet entstanden.

So nun schauen wir mal was passiert.

Ich muss allerdings sagen, etwas unwohl war mir schon als ich diesen Brief erhalten habe und ganz kurz habe ich auch darüber nachgedacht zu zahlen.
Aber nur ganz kurz.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



drealein schrieb:


> ...und ganz kurz habe ich auch darüber nachgedacht zu zahlen.
> Aber nur ganz kurz.


:dafuer: :thumb:

PS: man sollte wirklich keine  Zeit dafür verschwenden


----------



## Asterix1979 (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also, habe mich mal reingelesen und fasse mal zusammen! 

Wenn die Inkassostelle Eschborn schreibt, dann:

NICHT ZAHLEN  UND ABWARTEN! EGAL OB MAN SICH DA ANGEMELDET HAT, ODER NICHT!

--------- RICHTIG? ----------------


----------



## flexx-07 (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe auch einen Brief vom Inkassodienst bekommen, ich hatte zuvor der Rechnung wiedersprochen, aber nie eine Antwort bekommen. Nach der E-Mail in der ich angeblich gewonnen haben soll habe ich ihnen geschrieben, dass sie meine kompletten Benutzerdaten löschen und mich aus den Verteilern herausnehmen sollen.
Damit war für mich die Sache abgeschlossen. Bis heute als der Brief kam!
Die müssen mir doch sowieso erst eine Mahnung schicken, bevor sie ein Inkassodienst beauftragen...

Ich arbeite selber in einer (seriösen) Internetargentur und werde dort meine Chefs nochmal fragen.
Ansonsten werde ich auch nochmal bei der VZHH anrufen um nochmal 100%ig auf nummer sicher zu gehen.

Ansonsten vielen Dank für die guten Tipps. Und der katzenjens sieht ein bisschen so aus wie der eine Typ früher bei der Sendung mit der Maus :-D Armin hieß der doch oder? 

Achja, auf der nachbarschaft24er Seite steht doch auch nicht "Jetzt anmelden" sondern "DIE SUCHE STARTEN"...
Ich kam auch nicht auf die jetztige Startseite, sondern auf ein Kontaktformular in welches meine KOMPLETTEN Daten eingetragen waren! D.h. mein Vollständiger richtiger Name inkl. Adresse! Ich musste nur noch auf Suchen klicken und ich habs gleich gemacht weil ich wissen wollte, wer mich gesucht hatte. D.h. ich dachte jemand der meinen Kompetten Namen kennt hätte nach mir gesucht... :-(

Vielen Dank und Grüße!


----------



## flexx-07 (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Achja, was mir jetzt auch noch einfällt im Inkassoschreiben steht:

[...] *Zahlen Sie bitte sofort!* Nach Zugang des Schreibens gehen wir davon aus, dass wird über den Betrag innerhalb von 5 Tagen verfügen können. [...]

Um den Druck wohl nochmal zu erhöhen... ^^


----------



## flexx-07 (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Sry für den 3fach Post... :-(

Aber muss ich dem Inkassodienst jetzt noch irgendwas mitteilen?


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Mein Rat:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise lesen* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise ansehen und -hören* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
4. Die letzten zwei Seiten dieses Threads zum Thema lesen.
5. Feststellen, dass eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen sein dürften.
6. Falls doch: Unter Beachtung der *Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs)* weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Ist alles nicht so schlimm, wie es sich zunächst darstellt.


Ach ja: 
Armin ist auch heute noch bei der Sendung mit der Maus ...


----------



## kurrelyn (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi bitte helft mir...... kaum komm ich heut nach Haus, schau die Post nach, seh ich aufeinmal nen netten Brief von einem Inkasso-unternehmen.... Rechnung über einen Mitgliedschaft bei nachbarschaft24.de.... hallo,wat geht denn da ab,will da mal telefonisch nachhören wat da Sache ist und nix. also was kann ich da machen?


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



kurrelyn schrieb:


> Hi bitte helft mir...... kaum komm ich heut nach Haus, schau die Post nach, seh ich aufeinmal nen netten Brief von einem Inkasso-unternehmen.... Rechnung über einen Mitgliedschaft bei nachbarschaft24.de.... hallo,wat geht denn da ab,will da mal telefonisch nachhören wat da Sache ist und nix. also was kann ich da machen?


Mein Posting zwei drüber lesen (bis auf den Text mit Armin) - und einfach auf dich beziehen. 

Passt.


Was für ein Zufall ...


----------



## kurrelyn (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hi, habe mir die Beiträge von euch mal so durchgelesen,aber kann mir wirklich einer von euch helfen? Habe heute nen netten Brief von einem Inkasso-unternehmen bekommen über eine Rechnung bei nachbarschaft 24.de wie soll ich mich verhalten? Wollt net gerade bezahlen.... bin deinem link mal gefolgt und habe da auch etwas von dem Inkasso-unternehmen gelsen,werde aber net ganz schlau draus........

danke, 
 mfg Sebastian


----------



## komm rein (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



kurrelyn schrieb:


> Hi, habe mir die Beiträge von euch mal so durchgelesen,aber kann mir wirklich einer von euch helfen?


Wenn Du doch was durchgelesen hast, dürfte Deine Frage doch eigentlich schon beantwortet sein.

Ansonsten verweise ich auf das Posting von KatzenHai wenige Postings vor Deinem.



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Mein Rat:
> 1. Don't Panic.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Wenn Du doch was durchgelesen hast, dürfte Deine Frage doch eigentlich schon beantwortet sein.


Bei denen, die sich hier so besonders hilflos darstellen, werd ich immer einen 
bestimmten Verdacht nicht los und  deswegen gibt es noch einen  Hinweis von 
meinem  Moderatorenkollegen


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## komm rein (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Bei denen, die sich hier so besonders hilflos darstellen, werd ich immer einen bestimmten Verdacht nicht los


Sind von der NLB initierte Postings, um andere User dazu zu verleiten, zu viel zu schreiben, damit die NLB dem Forum einen Strick z.B. wegen unerlaubter Rechtsberatung oder ähnlichem daraus binden kann. Richtig?


----------



## SEP (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

So war's gemeint.

Aber wir passen ja auf!


----------



## Kontrolle ist besser (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

An alle, die mit diesem Nachbarschafts24-Quatsch zu tun haben, ich gehöre leider auch dazu, mir wurde auch ein Inkassobrief geschickt. Mal schauen, wie es weiter geht. Aber zur Info hier ein kleiner Abriss über die Person, die nur das "Beste" von uns will also unser Geld. Falls jemals zu einem Präzidenzfall in Deutschland kommen sollte, ich komme gern hin und bin Zeuge;o) Also durchhalten, Kopf einschalten.

29. Januar 2008 von XXXXXX
Neues von altbekannten [ edit] 

Seit über. zwei Wochen wird eine Menge Spam per Email versendet, in denen die Empfänger angeblich von einem Nachbarn eingeladen werden.

... du wurdest von einer Nachbarin aus deiner Umgebung in das Nachbarschafts-Netzwerk Townbuddy eingeladen!

Melde Dich jetzt in wenigen Minuten an und schau Dich in der Nachbarschaft genauer um!

Anmelden soll man sich dann auf einer der folgenden Domains:

    townbuddy.net
    townbuddy.de - Weiterleitung zu townbuddy.net
    finde-deine-nachbarn.net - Weiterleitung zu townbuddy.net

Auch wenn auf townbuddy derzeit alle Dienste noch kostenlos sind, würden wir von einer Anmeldung abraten. Es ist zu befürchten, dass dem Portal das gleiche Schicksal widerfährt wie zuvor bereits dem Nachbarschaftportal meinNachbar.net. Das wurde dann plötzlich an nachbarschaft24 verscherbelt und damit kostenpflichtig, wenn die Betroffenen nicht widersprechen. 
[ edit] 

    Z4-gewinner.de

[ edit]


----------



## Tinchen29 (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Halli Hallo,
bin auch eine der Betroffenen von Nachbarschaft24.com 

Habe heute ein Schreiben von einem Inkasso Unternehmen bekommen über 80€. Ich hatte aber der Rechnung widersprochen, sprich, ich hatte geschrieben, dass ich nichts zahle, weil im Internet vor diesem xxxx Unternehmen gewarnt wird und ich eine Email zur Abmeldung innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage gesendet hatte. Leider hab ich die natürlich gelöscht und sie ist angeblich auch nie angekommen. Wie es halt so ist. :wall: Es dauerte lange bis ich wieder was gehört habe. Am Anfang hatte ich auch Emailverkehr mit den Freunden - dann lange nichts - bis heute der Inkassobrief da ist.

Wenn ich das hier jetz alles in dem Forum richtig verstanden habe - habe auch die Links von Katzenhai gelesen, dann soll ich jetzt einfach nicht reagieren und abwarten bis der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt und dem dann widersprechen. 

Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Bin ich auf dem richtigen Weg?

Für ne kurze Rückinfo bin ich Euch wirklich dankbar.

LG
Tinchen


----------



## Scrambler (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo zusammen!

Wir sind auch auf die Seite reingefallen und nach dem wir uns bei Euch im Forum informiert haben, haben wir gleich eine kündigung geschickt und nicht mehr drauf reagiert. Bis heute haben wir nichts mehr davon gehört, wie gesagt bis heute.

Heute haben wir Post von der Deutsche Inkassostelle bekommen.
Hauptforderung 54,- 
Gläubigerkosten 5,-
Inkassogebüren 25,-
Auslagen 4,90
Zinsen 0,64

Gesamtsumme 89,54 €

Zahlbar sofort

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich jetzt auf diesen Blödsinn reagieren soll?
Habe ich eine change das nicht zu zahlen, haben die überhaupt ein recht dazu? Kenne mich mit sowas nicht aus!:cry:
ICh hoffe nur das nicht noch mehr auf diese Seite reinfallen.:wall:
Danke im voraus für Eure Hilfe

Gruß Tanja


----------



## webwatcher (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Tinchen29 schrieb:


> dann soll ich jetzt einfach nicht reagieren und abwarten bis der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt und dem dann widersprechen.





Scrambler schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich jetzt auf diesen Blödsinn reagieren soll?


1) Das lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999

2) Das schauen:

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## werner72 (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo,

ich bin ebenfalls letztes jahr auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen!
und zwar durch eine dumme mail die ich im halbbesoffenen kopp gelesen habe,
worin sie schrieben "hallo werner ,jemand aus deiner nachbarschaft sucht nach dir ....." 
den rest kennt ihr ja ! ich war auch verwundert woher die meinen namen kannten,
und sogar meine adresse im link hatten!
war da nicht irgendwo mal was von datenschutz?
fällt gekaufte adressen nicht auch unter dem datenschutz, 
wenn sie irgendwoher von einem anderen gekauft wurde ohne mein wissen??!!
ist das nicht schon illegal ??!! naja nun weiter.
nur dadurch hab ich mich bei der [...] regestriert.
irgendwann kamm ja diese mail mit der kosten blabla, ich dachte nur das gibts doch nicht !
nun ja gezahlt hab ich natürlich nicht, hab nur mal ne mail dorthin geschrieben 
das sie mein profil killen sollen, weil ich nirgends auch vorher nicht gefunden habe wie man sich dort abmeldet!
die antwort darauf dauerte auch schon glaub fast zwei wochen,und darin haben sie auch mal geschrieben 
wo man überhaupt sein profil löschen kann, is schon ein witz überhaupt 
wenn sie die email adresse als support angeben und man zwei wochen auf eine antwort warten muss, 
das nenn ich doch mal seriöser service :rotfl: !

naja irgendwann hab ich mir gedacht dann leckt mich doch.hab nie wieder geantwortet und auch nicht eingeloggt 
(das war ich sowieso nur 2 oder 3 mal in den ersten tagen).

nun ca. 4 monate danach bekomm ich nun ein inkasso bescheid aus deutschland mit einer summe von ca.89€.
die werde ich auch nicht bezahlen werde ganz einfach den gerichtlichen mahnbescheid 
abwarten! ich sag nur A**** L***** besser sogar "im" !!!!!

mittlerweile rühmen sie sich sogar auf ihrer index-seite das sie werbung machen in der Bams und auf 3sat! 
ist schon ein witz überhaupt das die [...] sich sowas leisten können !! andere menschen versuchen 
mit ehrlicher arbeit ein wenig geld fürs leben zu haben und die bereichern sich 
durch [...] !!

lass euch nicht einschüchter, desto mehr leute sich weigern 
umso schneller werden sie aufgeben ! hoffe ich mal 


mfg

_[Einige Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Schütze (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Habe am 14.02.2008 auch Post von einem Inkasso Unternehmen bekommen.Ich werde mich nicht bei denen melden, sondern habe alles meinem Anwalt übergeben. Er hat laut seiner Aussage schon mehrere Kläger gegen Nachbarschaft 24 vorliegen.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Schütze schrieb:


> Er hat laut seiner Aussage schon mehrere Kläger gegen Nachbarschaft 24 vorliegen.


Teile   uns doch mal mit, gegen wen und vor allem  wohin er die Klagen zustellen will.


----------



## Vanillekeks (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe eine Frage.
Können die mir einen Negativen Eintrag bei der Schufa verpassen?
Gruß Vanillekeks


----------



## Noch ein Nick (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Schütze schrieb:


> Habe am 14.02.2008 auch Post von einem Inkasso Unternehmen bekommen.Ich werde mich nicht bei denen melden, sondern habe alles meinem Anwalt übergeben. Er hat laut seiner Aussage schon mehrere Kläger gegen Nachbarschaft 24 vorliegen.



Deinen Elan in allen Ehren...aber so gravierend finde ich das ganze nicht, Geld für einen RA ausgeben zu müssen.

Ob mit oder ohne RA...wenn man nicht zahlt und wartet bis ein GMB kommt...auf dem man ankreuzt, dass die Forderung bestritten wird...hat man alles menschenmögliche getan...wenn dann eine Vorladung zu einem Gerichtstermin kommt....dann kann man einen RA beehren.

Davor, finde ich persönlich, ist es unnötige Ressourcenverschwendung mehr als 5 Minuten darüber nachzudenken was man tun kann...denn bis zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kann man nichts tun bei einem unseriösen Online-Nutzlos-Anbieter


----------



## Noch ein Nick (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Vanillekeks schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich habe eine Frage.
> Können die mir einen Negativen Eintrag bei der Schufa verpassen?
> Gruß Vanillekeks



Nein...das können die nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Noch ein Nick schrieb:


> wartet bis ein GMB kommt...


Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist bedeutend wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Vanillekeks schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage.
> Können die mir einen Negativen Eintrag bei der Schufa verpassen?


Wie wäre es die Hinweise zu lesen? Frage mich oft wofür Sascha  sich die Mühe macht...


sascha schrieb:


> In ihren Mahnungen arbeiten die Anbieter von Abo- und Vertragsfallen häufig mit üblen Drohungen. Der Ton wird dabei immer schärfer. *Die Rede ist von Schufa-Einträgen,* Verlust der Kreditwürdigkeit, drohenden Einträgen in Schuldnerverzeichnissen, sogar Gehaltspfändungen stünden angeblich ins Haus. *Nichts davon ist wahr!* Weder die Dienste-Anbieter selbst, *noch ihre Anwälte oder Inkassofirmen können einfach so Konten pfänden, Einträge bei der Schufa veranlassen oder Ähnliches. *Dazu bräuchten sie erst einmal einen so genannten gerichtlichen Titel. Wir kommen später noch dazu. Und noch etwas: Bisweilen drohen dubiose Anbieter auch mit Strafanzeigen wegen Betruges. Leider machen sie das aber niemals wahr. Was schade ist. Den Opfern könnte es nur recht sein.


----------



## kalliope-ues (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo und willkommen im "club" - ich bin auch reingetappt 

habe soeben in einem anderen ähnlichlautenden forum über nachbarschaft24 folgenden thread gelesen und gebe ich hier weiter, weil er mir unglaublich wichtig erscheint:

[noparse]http://www.nicht-abzocken.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=356&p=3075#p3075[/noparse]



> _[Vollzitat eines Beitrags im nicht-öffentlichen Bereich entfernt. (bh)]_



lg
ues


----------



## Knutknutsen (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

ich oute mich hier mal als vollidiot ich habe nämlich heute Post bekommen von der Deutschen Inkassostelle und habe da ich schiss bekommen habe gleich überwiesen und zwar 89,53 Euro. Hätte ich lieber mal vorher nachgeforscht !!
Leider habe ich keine möglichkeit die Überweisung rückgängig zu machen( Postbank ). Habe ich jetzt überhaupt noch eine chance da wieder rauszukommen ohne weiter zahlen zu müssen.

Kann man eigentlich so blöd wie ich sein ?:wall:


----------



## katzenjens (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

geschätzte 10% der Betroffenen sind so blöde wie Du. :scherzkeks:
Davon abgesehen, Buchungen kann man leider nicht mehr rückgängig machen. Glücklicherweise bedeutet eine Zahlung des ersten Beitrags bei solchen Anbietern nicht sofort eine Anerkennung des Vertrags. Das wäre nur bei Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung so.

Zum Schluss der immer wieder gleiche Hinweis:
Auf den persönlichen Einzelfall bezogene Rechtsberatung darf hier nicht gegeben werden. Dieses ist den Verbraucherzentralen und Anwälten vorbehalten.

"Lieblinks" zum Thema hier und hier und für Lesefaule hier.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## komm rein (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



kalliope-ues schrieb:


> hallo und willkommen im "club" - ich bin auch reingetappt
> 
> habe soeben in einem anderen ähnlichlautenden forum über nachbarschaft24 folgenden thread gelesen und gebe ich hier weiter, weil er mir unglaublich wichtig erscheint:
> 
> [noparse]http://www.nicht-abzocken.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=356&p=3075#p3075[/noparse]


Für das was Du da gelesen oder sogar selber geschrieben hast, brauche ich keinen Anwalt befragen. Viele Tipps und Hilfe findet man im Netz, wie z.B. hier. Man muss halt sich nur bemühen und das auch lesen wollen, was schon niedergeschrieben wurde.


----------



## mucki77 (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



maiksfb84 schrieb:


> hallo bin neu bei commputerbetrug.de
> 
> hatte auch probleme mit nachberschaft24
> aber bei mir ist es so das ich mich garnicht bei denen angemeldet hab
> ...



Hallo maiksfb84,

ich hab genau das gleiche Problem und war zur angebenen Zeit lt. http://www.deutsche-inkassostelle.de/ auch noch im Urlaub!
Ich glaube nicht das uns jemand angemeldet hat der uns kennt!
Deshalb meine Frage: Hast du dich auch im SchülerVZ ( http://www.schuelervz.net ) angmeldet? 
Dort kann ( bei falschen Einstellungen ) Jeder deine Adresse bekommen !
siehe:
http://www.gutenberg-gym.de/element.php?name=News&new_topic=16

Melde Dich Bitte!
Mucki


----------



## Doro (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Unsere Tochter ( 16 Jahre ) hat von der Deutschen-Inkassostelle ein Schreiben bekommen,in der sie knapp 90 Euro bezahlen soll,weil sie sich bei nachbarschaft24 angemeldet hat und Leistungen bezogen haben soll. Allerdings ist ihr Geburtsdatum falsch angegeben.Nach deren Angaben soll unsere Tochter `89 geboren sein ist sie aber nicht!   Wie sollen wir uns als Eltern jetzt verhalten,denn wir können keinen Widerspruch gegen die Zahlungsaufforderung einlegen,da kein Widerrufsschein dabei war. Haben aber eine E-mail als Widerruf abgeschickt.


----------



## sascha (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Doro schrieb:


> Wie sollen wir uns als Eltern jetzt verhalten,.


Lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999


----------



## BackToNature (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Doro schrieb:


> Allerdings ist ihr Geburtsdatum falsch angegeben.Nach deren Angaben soll unsere Tochter `89 geboren sein ist sie aber nicht! .




mich haben die auch angeschrieben zwecks ner Zahlung....................mit nem mir total  fremden  Namen ?????????  


die ham se nimmer alle


----------



## Bigfoot (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> 1) Das lesen:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
ich hatte mich vor einer Weile ebenfalls bei den "Nachbarn" angemeldet (Geschichte hinreichend bekannt). :wall:
Die letzte Mahnung kam am 4. Januar (mit Androhung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens). Seitdem ist da Ruhe, und ich habe nichts mehr von den Nachbarn  gehört. 
Ich möchte mich bei den Moderatoren dieses Forums und bei allen, die geduldig immer wieder die gleichen Fragen beantworten, bedanken, und besonders bei katzenjens für seine Videos. :smile:
Schön daß es Euch gibt!


----------



## Highend84 (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Gemeinde.

Bin heute aus dem Urlaub gekommen und sehe da den Brief von der Inkasso.
Ich zahle das geld erst mal nicht. Auf jeden fall gehe ich zur Polizei (hofe das es richtig ist)

Ich habe mich am 25.10.07 Angemeldet ein paar mal geschaut und 1Monat Später alles gekündigt habe. habe eine bestätigung bekommen und gelöscht.Weil ich davon ausgehe das es erledigt ist. habe nie mehr Mails bekommen oder sonstiges. Und heute sowas.

Habe mir stundenlang das alles durchgelesen.
Ich hoffe das geht gut,

Gruß


----------



## paddy1985 (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo zusammen ich bin auch auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen als die mir ein rechnung geschickt haben hab ich nicht drauf reagiert!
und Jetzt 3 Monate später erhalte ich ohne eine einzige mahnung bekommen zu haben eine zahlunksaufforderung von einer Inkassostelle die dann mal ganz locker auf den eigentlichen betrag 31€ draufgeschlagen haben und das ganze ist dann zahlbar innerhalb von 5Tagen also dass nenn ich mal absoluten [...]!!!

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Highend84 schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall gehe ich zur Polizei (hofe das es richtig ist)


Und  was soll die tun? Nach Dubai oder in die  Schweiz reisen? Und was willst du zur Anzeige bringen?


Highend84 schrieb:


> Habe mir stundenlang das alles durchgelesen.
> Ich hoffe das geht gut,


Wenn du stundenlang gelesen hast, solltest du wissen, dass es (für dich) gut ausgeht.


----------



## Highend84 (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja gut das kann sein mit der Polizei(da haste auch recht)

Aber soll ich einen Wiederspruch machen oder nicht da bin ich noch am überlegen.

Aber manchmal frage ich mich ob der stadt nichts macht gegen solche [........].


Gruß
_
Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Highend84 (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Habe herausgefunden das mein benutzer noch aktiv ist.

Ist es sinvoll mich einzulocken und den Accout zu speren sofern es überhaubt möglich ist.


----------



## Highend84 (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

habe mich eingelogt und den Accout gekündigt. Das bringt nicht viel aber naja


----------



## 1pbubi (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Highend84 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde.
> 
> Bin heute aus dem Urlaub gekommen und sehe da den Brief von der Inkasso.
> Ich zahle das geld erst mal nicht. Auf jeden fall gehe ich zur Polizei (hofe das es richtig ist)
> ...


sag mal was gab es da stundenlang zu lesen? Mich würde mal interessieren was und wer da schreibt , ist das ne deutsche Firma, haben die wirklich was in der Hand ,wo die ihre Forderungen durchsetzen können? Ich habe im Dezember 07 eine rechnung erhalten ohne das ich mich direkt angemeldet habe ,ob ich auch einen Inkassobrief erhalte ist abzuwarten! Bin schon etwas unruhig beim Gang zum Briefkasten. bin gespannt was weiter passiert und berichte auch ! 1pbubi


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



1pbubi schrieb:


> haben die wirklich was in der Hand ,wo die ihre Forderungen durchsetzen können?





			
				AG München schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Versteckt sich eine Zahlungspflicht bei einem Internetangebot (hier: Test zur Beurteilung der Lebenserwartung) in den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB), kann die entsprechende Klausel so ungewöhnlich und daher überraschend sein, dass sie unwirksam ist. Dies gilt jedenfalls, wenn der User nach dem Erscheinungsbild der betreffenden Internetseite (d.h. dem Aufbau und dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild nach) mit einer kostenpflichtigen Leistung nicht zu rechnen braucht.
> 
> 2. Wird bei einem Internetangebot dem User zunächst bewusst vorenthalten, dass es um eine kostenpflichtige Leistung geht (hier wurde mit einem Gewinnspiel und einem Gutschein gelockt) ohne auf Kosten hinzuweisen, und muss beim Bestätigen der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen nicht damit gerechnet werden, dass sich gerade hier die Erläuterung einer Zahlungspflicht versteckt, und ist eine Anmeldung auch möglich ohne eine Preisangabe (hier: unterhalb des Anmeldebuttons) gesehen zu haben, ist eine solche Preisangabe nicht Vertragsbestandteil geworden und eine entsprechende AGB-Klausel überraschend i.S.d § 305c Abs. 1 BGB.


Das war vor einem Jahr.


----------



## katzenjens (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

die "Nachbar..."-Firma sitzt, wie im (unvollständigen) Impressum beschrieben, in der Freihandelszone der Arabischen Emiraten. Diese Firma hat in Deutschland keinerlei rechtliche Handhabe. Die angeschlossene schweizer "Service"-Firma und das Frankfurter Inkasso-Büro auch nicht wirklich :scherzkeks: .

Wer die immer wiederkehrenden Links nicht lesen mag, soll halt weiterhin Angst haben und die bösen Drohungen glauben. Aber die unsinnigen Forderungen bezahlen? :stumm:

Ein paar Beiträge über diesem hat ein Betroffener einen Satz mit 5 Rechtschreibfehlern geschrieben.:cry: Personen welche eine Lese- und Rechtschreibschwäche haben, sollen sich bei Problemen mit Nutzlosanbietern besser früher als später mit der Verbraucherzentrale in Verbindung setzen. Minderjährige mit den Erziehungsberechtigten.

Beide Gruppen sollen ausserdem niemals ohne Rückfrage persönliche Daten im Netz angeben!

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Reinhard (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja, Jens, da wird hier ein wirklich opulentes Mahl zubereitet, Teller und Besteck bereit gestellt...

...und dann wollen die auch noch gefüttert werden. 

[Analogie on]
Selber lesen ist sehr nahrhaft.
Dauernd fragen macht hungrig.
Stillt euren Wissensdurst mit: "Abwarten und Tee trinken."
[Analogie off]


----------



## katzenjens (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Reinhard,

inzwischen glaube ich, dass es weniger um Lesefaulheit geht, sondern dass viele Menschen nicht wirklich in der Lage sind, die hier gegebenen Hinweise zu verstehen und zu beherzigen. Die Videos haben zwar einige Leute mehr erreicht als die Links alleine. Aber aufgrund einiger PNs welche ich über die YouTube-Plattform bekommen habe, bin ich zu der Überzeugung gekommen, dass wir schlicht nicht alle erreichen können. 

Auch wenn es moralisch verwerflich ist, unbedarften und naiven Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, ist es leider nicht verboten. Interessanterweise ist es aber für "Normalbürger" verboten, den von Internetabzocke betroffenen Personen direkt über ein öffentliches Forum zu helfen. Die Anwälte der Nutzlosanbieter schauen sich jede Antwort genau an und mahnen gerne ab. Um das zu vermeiden wird halt etwas allgemeiner geantwortet, damit der Forenbetreiber "sauber" bleibt und das Forum lange erhalten bleibt.

_[off-topic] Ich habe heute "Deutschland sucht den Superstar" geguckt. Der IQ einiger Kandidaten war umgekehrt reziprok zum Selbstbewusstsein[/off-topic]

_Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## BenTigger (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



1pbubi schrieb:


> sag mal was gab es da stundenlang zu lesen? Mich würde mal interessieren was und wer da schreibt


Nun die 2559 Nachrichten vor der deinigen sind tatsächlich etwas Zeitaufwendig, wenn man die liest. Und WAS da geschrieben steht?? Nun lies doch selbst ab Seite 1 dieses Threads :sun:

OKOK war vielleicht etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt von ihm. Aber er meinte mit dem Stundenlangen lesen nicht seine Inkassopost sondern die Nachrichten hier


----------



## Frechdachs 5 (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Bin neu hier
Ich bin reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24,habe nach 3 Tagen gekündigt undkeine Antwort erhalten,wurde dann später gesperrt,habe noch mal gekündigt und wieder keine antwort erhalten,nur eine Zahlungsaufforderung,  Jetzt kommt Post von der Inkassostellemit der Forderun von  89,53€ habe einspruch eingelegt,aber die geht einfach nicht raus,habe es dann bezahlt unter Vorbehalt,  Soll ich Anzeige erstatten?


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Und nach dessen Aktivwerden die zunächst so forsch und kompromisslos auftretenden Schuldeneintreiber schnell und kleinlaut die Waffen streckten: „Wir werden die Forderung nicht weiter betreiben und die Akte schließen. Weiterhin teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass der Eintrag auf der Seite www.schuldnerverzeichnis. de über Ihren Mandanten gelöscht wurde.


Die Angst vor dem ordentlichen Rechtsweg ist noch größer als die Geldgier.

Die üblichem Drohschreiben pressen die zur Zahlung, die die erzeugte Angst nicht kontrollieren können und unter Angstzuständen handeln.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Frechdachs 5 schrieb:


> ,habe es dann bezahlt unter Vorbehalt,


Der Wüstenbriefkasten wird das wohl kaum wieder rausrücken


Frechdachs 5 schrieb:


> Soll ich Anzeige erstatten?


Gegen  wen/wo?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Frechdachs 5 schrieb:


> habe es dann bezahlt unter Vorbehalt,  Soll ich Anzeige erstatten?


meld dich doch bei dem TV Reporter
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=220899#post220899


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Der Wüstenbriefkasten wird das wohl kaum wieder rausrücken


Wenn die Kohle erst mal bei den wüsten Söhnen eingetrudelt ist, wäre sie sicher weit weg. Aber die Geldeinsammler im Inland sind unter bestimmten Umständen sehr einsichtig und nett.


----------



## Steinmann (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt vieles hier durchgelesen und auch den wiso, youtube und HR Beitrag gesehen.

Meine Fragen wurde allesamt rundweg beantwortet. Zwar ist noch immer ein komisches Bauchgefühl da, aber mein Verstand beruhigt mich.

Ich finde dieses Forum hier super! Das zeigt mir, dass in der weiten Datenwelt doch nicht nur das Böse lauert.

Das Forum hier kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## AR2007 (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo ich bin neu hier.

Ich habe eure Beiträge fast alle durch gelesen. Ein Freund von mir hat gestern auch so eine böse Email von nachbarschaft24.net bekommen. 
Mit schönen Drohungen: _Wenn sie innerhalb von 7 Tagen den fälligen Beitrag von 59 Euro nicht bezahlen, schalten Wir ein InkassoBüro ein usw....._

Dann habe ich ein wenig gegooglet und bin hier auf Eurer Forum gestoßen.

Also sollte man niemals den Betrag bezahlen und abwarten was passiert. Was mache ich denn wenn ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro kommt, wie soll sich mein Freund da verhalten.

Diese Frage wurde bestimmt schon 100 mal von euch beantwortet !! :wall: 
Er hat schon ein wenig Panik, betreff dieser 59 Euro, die er jetzt bezahlen soll und das er jetzt einen 2 Jahresvertrag an der Backe hat, den er nicht wollte.
Und jeden Monat dafür zahlen soll. :unzufrieden:

Danke schon mal im Voraus

Schöne Grüsse
AR2007


----------



## Steinmann (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



AR2007 schrieb:


> . Was mache ich denn wenn ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro kommt, wie soll sich mein Freund da verhalten. Grüsse
> AR2007



Schau dir das mal an! http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...ik=20530&jm=10&mediakey=fs/ctmagazin/080126_3


----------



## sascha (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



AR2007 schrieb:


> Was mache ich denn wenn ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro kommt, wie soll sich mein Freund da verhalten.
> 
> Diese Frage wurde bestimmt schon 100 mal von euch beantwortet !! :wall:



Richtig. Dein "Freund" sollte einfach mal lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999


----------



## vaksit (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo,

hier mein update von unseren nachbarschafts-freunden...

lief so wie bei allen: einladung, angemeldet, nach 2 wochen mail mit dank für die anmeldung und einer rechnung von 54 eur. ich habe dann mail geschrieben, sie bestehen weiterhin auf ihr geld, ich ignoriere weitere mahnungen per mail wie hier im forum geraten wird. jetzt habe ich einen netten brief von einem inkasso büro bekommen, die inzwischen knapp 90 eur von mir wollen. ich dachte gar nicht, dass die so weit gehen würden...naja, ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass ich auch weiterhin nicht darauf reagieren soll??? der brief ist auch zu meiner mutter geschickt worden, da ich zur zeit im ausland wohne. meine mutter hat nun etwas sorge, dass irgendwann irgendwelche dubiosen menschen vor ihrer tür stehen und geld von ihr wollen...


----------



## Strandhafer (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Da brauchst Du dir keine Gedanken machen. Ich glaube nicht, das sie die Forderung auf die "harte" Tour eintreiben. Die werden noch ein bißchen vor sich hin drohen, dann werden sie aufhören, wenn sie merken, das Du nicht mitspielst. Das nächste mit dem sie drohen werden, ist der Mahnbescheid. Aber der wird niemals kommen, denn a) müssen sie die Gebühren dafür auslegen und b) sind sie nicht an einer Gerichtsverhandlung interessiert. Also, schön ruhig bleiben und sich nicht das Wochenende versauen lassen.


----------



## katzenjens (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo vaksit,

die Sorgen sind unbegründet. Ausser bösen Briefen und der Eintragung in das ach so schlimme "Schuldnerverzeichnis" der Anbieter und deren "Freunde" passiert nix. Deren "Schuldnerverzeichnis" ist nicht mit seriösen Instituten wie z.B. der Schufa zu vergleichen. Schufaeinträge können die Nutzlosanbieter eh nicht erreichen. Kurz und gut, alles Blabla um die Betroffenen doch noch als Melkkuh zu missbrauchen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## AR2007 (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Steinmann schrieb:


> Schau dir das mal an! http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...ik=20530&jm=10&mediakey=fs/ctmagazin/080126_3



Danke das hat mir sehr weiter geholfen, habe soeben diesen Brief erstellt, geht heute noch via Fax zu dieser Firma.

Danke
AR2007


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Am Rande bemerkt: Der Begriff "Schuldnerverzeichnis" stammt aus der ZPO und kann sich gegen die Verwendung als Drohwerkzeug leider nicht besser wehren.


----------



## komm rein (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> die Sorgen sind unbegründet. Ausser bösen Briefen und der Eintragung in das ach so schlimme "Schuldnerverzeichnis" der Anbieter und deren "Freunde" passiert nix. Deren "Schuldnerverzeichnis" ist nicht mit seriösen Instituten wie z.B. der Schufa zu vergleichen. Schufaeinträge können die Nutzlosanbieter eh nicht erreichen. Kurz und gut, alles Blabla um die Betroffenen doch noch als Melkkuh zu missbrauchen.


Schuldnerverzeichnis.de wurde doch eh vor kurzer Zeit dekratiert. Die DIS hat doch ein paar Male einen auf den Deckel bekommen, weil sie diese tolle Seite als Schuldnerpranger nutzen wollte.


----------



## jana24 (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Bin leider auch darauf hereingefallen nur das ich jetzt schon von einer Inkassostelle Post bekommen habe. Ich habe auch alle Beiträge darüber durchgelesen aber habe trotzdem Angst es die bis zum Mahnbescheid kommen.Brauche jetzt Hilfe soll ich bezahlen(dann haben die das erreicht was die wollten)oder kann ich darauf hoffen das die irgenwann aufgeben?


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Warum erzeugt ein Mahnbescheid Angst? Der tut nichts. Siehe Signatur.


----------



## komm rein (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ jana24

Gebs zu, Du hast nichts gelesen. Anders kann ich Dein Posting nicht interpretieren. :roll:


----------



## katzenjens (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

bitte nicht so hart mit den Betroffenen. Meist sind sie derart durch den Wind, dass sie nicht auf Anhieb verstehen, was die Hilfestellungen hier bedeuten. Andere wiederum haben ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil sie sich doch tatsächlich angemeldet haben und sich nur zu dumm wähnen, die AGBs nicht sorgfältig genug durchgelesen zu haben. Wieder andere haben schlicht Angst vor den haltlosen Drohungen der Anbieter und ihrer Helfer.

Sämtliche Ängste sind unbegründet! Die Links hier lesen und versuchen zu verstehen reicht. Gelder müssen nicht fliessen um die Sache aus der Welt zu schaffen. 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## jana24 (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe es mir schon durchgelesen und auch andere Beiträge nur finde ich leider keinen wo es schon soweit gekommen ist wie bei mir(Inkassostelle). Wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob es bei anderen schon weiter gekommen ist als bis zur Inkassostelle. Trotzdem Danke für die antworten!!


----------



## Reinhard (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo jana24,

scroll mal bitte ein paar Beiträge hoch und klick auf "Hilfe Kostenfalle..." in der Signatur von dvill.

[Edit] Lass dir Zeit damit, lies es lieber mehrmals[/Edit]


----------



## katzenjens (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Jana,

nur ein einziges Mal hat ein Anbieter es vor Gericht versucht, die Beiträge einzuklagen... und ist gescheitert. Somit bleibt es bei Drohungen. Also, cool bleiben. Das Leben ist zu schön um unnötige Ängste zu haben.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



jana24 schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir schon durchgelesen und auch andere Beiträge nur finde ich leider keinen wo es schon soweit gekommen ist wie bei mir(Inkassostelle). Wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob es bei anderen schon weiter gekommen ist als bis zur Inkassostelle. !


Seit drei Tagen rauschen hier nur noch Postings mit Inkasso rein z.B 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=221704#post221704

Was soll denn sonst kommen außer diesen hohlen Drohungen?


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> nur ein einziges Mal hat ein Anbieter es vor Gericht versucht, die Beiträge einzuklagen... und ist gescheitert.


Das hatte ich aktuell hier im Gesprächsfaden verlinkt.


----------



## sascha (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Bevor der nächste _"Hilfe, ich habe auch Post von der Inkassostelle"_-Schreiber hereinflattert: Bitte hier weiterlesen:


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



jana24 schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob es bei anderen schon weiter gekommen ist als bis zur Inkassostelle.


Nach meiner Einschätzung wirds nicht weiter kommen. Also keine Angst! Hunde die bellen, beißen nicht - die wollen nur spielen.....


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Bevor der nächste _"Hilfe, ich habe auch Post von der Inkassostelle"_-Schreiber hereinflattert....
> 
> _*Aktuell:* Du hast eine Rechnung oder Mahnung von einem dubiosen Internetdienst erhalten? Du weißt nicht, was du tun sollst oder was andere unternommen haben? Alles was du dazu wissen musst, steht hier. Klicken, lesen, keine Angst mehr haben! _


Es ist aber wirklich extrem dieses Mal. In den letzten Monaten wurden noch in keinem Fall derart viele Inkassoschreiben herausgepumpt wie z.Zt. durch die DIS.

Auch andere Foren können ein Lied darüber singen. Selbst User, bei denen man den Eindruck hatte, sie würden diesen Drohungen mit einem "gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gemäß §§ 688 ff. ZPO" gefestigt gegenüberstehen, beginnen wieder zu zweifeln. Eine weitere Drohung ist, dass man "Strafanzeige erstatten will, falls bei der Anmeldung falsche Adressangaben gemacht wurden".

Es verwundert mich etwas, wie lange die für die Lizenzierung zuständige Stelle diesem Spielchen zusieht. Was muss denn noch alles geschehen, um eine angemessene Reaktion hervorzurufen? :unzufrieden:


----------



## tiger12 (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

...an alle mit den hilfsbereiten Antworten im Forum und besonders auch katzenjens (mit den Videos): habe wieder eine geruhsame Nacht und sehe den weiteren Briefchen "unserer Freundchen" gelassen entgegen!!!! 
...vielen vielen Dank!!! :smile:
Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## victorvox (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo, der spukkos hat nun wohl ein ende seht selbst:

link veröffentlichung der STA München


----------



## Happy66 (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hat eigentlich irgendwer aus Österreich auch schon mal so ein Inkassoschreiben per Post bekommen (les hier nur von Inkassoschreiben in/aus Deutschland)??
Würde mich fragen, woher das dann kommt (hab nämlich heute die erste Mahnung per mail bekommen)?!?!?

mfg
Happy


----------



## Doro (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Was mache ich,wenn ein Schreiben von einem Inkassobüro kommt,in dem die Daten unserer Tochter nicht stimmen,denn sie ist 16 und nicht 18. Widerspruch einlegen ist nicht möglich,da kein solches Schreiben dabei war.


----------



## Reinhard (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Doro,

das hier lesen: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/

Da steht auch:
"Wenn Sie unter 18 sind, müssen Ihre Eltern mit dem Abschluss eines teuren Vertrags einverstanden sein. Sind Ihre Eltern nicht einverstanden, besteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Und nein: Eltern haften nicht für ihre Kinder."

Es schadet aber absolut nicht, wenn du dir *alles* durchliest.:-D

Reinhard


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



victorvox schrieb:


> hallo, der spukkos hat nun wohl ein ende seht selbst:
> 
> link veröffentlichung der STA München


Das glaube ich nicht! Kurzfristig ist die Anzeige aus dem Bundesanzeiger nun auch schon wieder verschwunden - wohl dem, der eine Kopie angelegt hat.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Reducal schrieb:


> Kurzfristig ist die Anzeige aus dem Bundesanzeiger nun auch schon wieder verschwunden -


stimmt nicht, man muß nur erneut danach suchen


----------



## schorch99 (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

bin neu hier und auch auf den Mist reingefallen. :unzufrieden:

Rechnung -> Widerspruch -> Email geblubber -> letzte Email von denen am 11.12.2007 -> Valentinstag DIS 

Habe allerdings keine Mahnungen oder so von denen bekommen. Naja, mal sehen wies weitergeht. 


Bundesanzeiger:



webwatcher schrieb:


> stimmt nicht, man muß nur erneut danach suchen



Stimmt.

Einfach Startseite –> Gerichtlicher Teil –> Strafsachen und auf 15.02.2008 klicken. Rest selbsterklärend


----------



## Hoidle (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja, da scheint ja jetzt endlich mal Bewegung in diese Sache zu kommen.
Habs gerade gelesen.
Bei mir müsste jetzt die nächsten Tage auch ein Inkassoschreiben ins Haus
flattern, da schon massivst mit E-Mails gemahnt wurde.
Das ist ja echt unglaublich wieviele mittlerweile hier betroffen sind.
Danke ebenfalls für euere wertvollen Tipps.


----------



## Eric79 (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Hallo Jana,
> 
> nur ein einziges Mal hat ein Anbieter es vor Gericht versucht, die Beiträge einzuklagen... und ist gescheitert. Somit bleibt es bei Drohungen. Also, cool bleiben. Das Leben ist zu schön um unnötige Ängste zu haben.
> 
> ...



War das ein Deutsches "Unternehmen"? Denn es gilt als Gerichtsort ja immer der Sitz der Firma. Allein anhand der Adresse ***.net kann ja nicht auf ein deutsches Unternehmen geschlossen werden und außerdem sitzen unsere Nachbarn ja in Dubai. Gilt dann nicht auch das dortige Recht?

Und: Meine letzte Mahnung kam am 6.1.08. Allerdings von einer neuen Emailadresse ([email protected]) und seither kam auch gar nichts mehr an.

Ich hatte nach der ersten Rechnung übrigens nicht mit dem CT-Musterbrief 3 widersprochen sondern es so gemacht wie hier im Forum beschrieben. Eignet sich der Brief denn dann für das Inkassounternehmen - falls sich denn eines meldet? Denn sollte die Staatsanwaltschaft aufgrund der oben genannten Sache gegen die Nachbarn ermitteln, stellen dann die Inkassounternehmen nicht auch automatisch ihre Dienste ein weil es ihnen selbst zu heiß wird? Am Ende würde ja noch aus gleichen Günden wie bei der verlinkten Sache gegen die ermittelt...


----------



## katzenjens (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Muhaaaaa,

das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn Gerichtsstand und Gesetze des Anbieters gelten würde. Neeee, im Ernst: Es gilt in Deutschland immer noch deutsches Recht. Darauf berufen sich die Nutzlosanbieter allerdings auch immer. Wobei sie allerdings Gesetze teilweise auch schon mal "interessant" auslegen. :scherzkeks:

Ich finde es jedenfalls gut, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft inzwischen den Geldflüssen der "Nachbarn" auf die Finger schaut. Auch das sollte die Angst vor denen und deren Helfern nehmen  . Es will doch hoffentlich niemand Geld in fremde Waschmaschinen stecken :sun:.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Tinchen29 (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallöchen, 
ich möchte auch mal ein großes Lob an alle aussprechen, welche hier die "Antworter" sind. Bei so nem großen Eintrag (Thema) werden häufig die gleichen Fragen gestellt - Dank an Eure Geduld.
Auch wenn ich keine direkte Antwort bekommen habe, außer den Links, welche ich wirklich schon gelesen hatte.

Ich fragte mich nur, warum das Thema kurz nach meinem Beitrag erstmal geschlossen wurde und jetzt ist es wieder auf :roll:

Habe keine Angst mehr und hoffe, dass den lieben "Mitmenschen" der Garaus gemacht wird, welche so viel Unruhe im Land verbreitet haben - s. Links Bundesanzeiger oder STA München

Ich werde mir nur eins merken, bevor ich mich irgendwo anmelde:
1. AGB genau studieren und
2. Googeln (da findet man meist was, wenn es um dubiose Seitenanbieter geht)

Das sollten sich wohl auch viele andere noch hinter die Löffel schreiben 
Ich hab daraus wieder was gelernt.

Danke an Katzenjens, sascha, webwatcher und wie sie alle heißen...

Gruß
Tinchen


----------



## webwatcher (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Tinchen29 schrieb:


> Ich fragte mich nur, warum das Thema kurz nach meinem Beitrag erstmal geschlossen wurde und jetzt ist es wieder auf :roll:


Ab und zu bremensen wir mal ab, wenn nur noch "me too"  Postings kommen.

Dieser Thread ist mit Abstand der längste und der mit den meisten Aufrufen, den ich aus irgendeinem Verbraucherschutzforum kenne:
z.Z fast 262000 Aufrufe und 2600 Postings


----------



## karen27 (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo an Alle,

ich wollte mich,wie schon so einige vor mir, auch mal endlich bei euch bedanken. Mich hat dasselbe Schicksal ereilt, die Geschichte ist ja gemeinhin bekannt.

Bin auch eine der glücklichen, die am 14.02. einen Brief von der DIS bekommen hat. 

Jetzt mal abwarten, die 5 Tage sind ja bald vorbei.

Dieses Forum hat mich echt davor bewahrt irgendetwas zu bezahlen und mich auch etwas beruhigt.


----------



## saarschwenker (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

So, pünktlich zum Valentinstag kam ein Schreiben der DIS bei mir an...meine Frau rief mich entsetzt auf der arbeit an: diesen ..... bezahlst du, du hast dir das eingebrockt, die drohen mit schufa und mit mahnbescheid usw.

voll in panik eben!

nach kurzer aber sehr heftiger meinerseitiger reaktion, konnte ich meine frau überzeugen, keinen einzigen cent zu zahlen.

abends angekommen habe ich sie dazu gezwungen sich die videos von jens anzuschauen und schon war aller ärger verflogen...

Bedankomat:

Danke an das Forum und auch an katzenjens!

eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch: soll ich auf dieses Inkassodings eine antwort an die DIS senden mit dem Widerruf? oder einfach garnix tun?

Grüße: de Saarschwenker


----------



## blowfish (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



saarschwenker schrieb:


> eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch: soll ich auf dieses Inkassodings eine antwort an die DIS senden mit dem Widerruf? oder einfach garnix tun?



Also ich würde der zweiten Alternative den Vorzug geben. :sun:


----------



## flexx-07 (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Moinsens,

also ich habe bei der VZHH angerufen und die Frau dort meinte, dass ich ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die Servicestelle in der Schweiz schicken sollte.
Mit Kopie an die Deutsche Inkassostelle...

Makes this sinn??


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Nö!


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nö!



doch, die Post freut sich immer über sinnlos ausgegebenes Porto 
Vorschlag: die mind  2,85€ in  1 Centstücke wechseln und  zum Fenster rausschmeissen, 
das klimpert wenigstens schön ( nur bei Pflaster, nicht bei Rasen )


----------



## obervirus (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo erst mal,bin leider auch einer derjenigen die auf den sch.. reingefallen sind,habe auf ihre zahlungsaufforderung nicht reagiert!!

und heute habe ich eine forderung von der deutschen inkassostelle!

nun meine frage was soll ich machen???

bitte helft mit,ist schon ein komisches gefühl,
mfg Andreas


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



obervirus schrieb:


> nun meine frage was soll ich machen???


stell dir vor, du bist nach 2600 Postings nicht der erste der danach fragt.
 Einige hundert haben das auch schon gefragt
Aber wir sind mal nicht so und  deswegen als besonderen Spezialservice zum 771.  Mal:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen (die letzten Seiten)


----------



## Happy66 (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich stell jetzt mal wieder ne neue Frage!

Gilt das Ganze hier auch für Abgezockte aus Österreich (z.B. Mich)? :roll:

Lese hier die ganze Zeit nur von deutschen Inkassostellen..
Hat den schon irgendwer aus Österreich auch schon einen Brief von einer Inkassostelle bekommen? Kommt der dann auch aus Deutschland?

mfg
Happy


----------



## Darki (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> doch, die Post freut sich immer über sinnlos ausgegebenes Porto
> Vorschlag: die mind  2,85€ in  1 Centstücke wechseln und  zum Fenster rausschmeissen,
> das klimpert wenigstens schön ( nur bei Pflaster, nicht bei Rasen )



Du das Einschreibe mit Rückschein kostet aber 4,60.:-p

Ich hab auch des Inkassopapier bekommen, ging bestimmt mit massenbrief raus oder sowas 

Großes Lob an alle Antworter und Webbis hier, Tee ist die beste Wirkung, Mein Schatz hat mir Teekanne Hol dir kraft Tee besorgt  

War das jetzt Schleichwerbung.

Katzenjens deine Videos sind einfach klasse .


----------



## jupp11 (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Happy66 schrieb:


> Hat den schon irgendwer aus Österreich auch schon einen Brief von einer Inkassostelle bekommen? Kommt der dann auch aus Deutschland?


Aus Deutschland würde es IMHO wenig Sinn machen und  ob es in Ö vergleichbar wenig von
 Skrupeln belastete Inkassobutzen gibt, weiß ich nicht
Bisher hat sich jedenfalls noch keiner gemeldet.


----------



## saarschwenker (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

LOL, Captain Picard, Danke für die Antwort...

werd ich so tun, also ich meine latürnich ich werde NICHTS tun, also kein geld aus dem fenster werfen

Grüße und wechbeam ***zisch***


----------



## Wild Snake (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hi @ all,

wie alle anderen hier bin auch ich darauf reingefallen...

habe denen schon geschrieben das ich mich nie angemeldet habe und falls ein account besteht der gelöscht werden soll.

habe heute eine email von denen erhalten und wollte fragen wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll???




> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> Um eine Anmeldung zu tätigen, muss Ihre E-Mail-Adresse bekannt sein, sowie
> Zugang dazu bestehen. Um missbräuchliche Anmeldungen zu vermeiden, speichern
> ...


ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen...

vielen lieben dank schon mal im voraus.

mfg
Wild Snake


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Wild Snake schrieb:


> habe heute eine email von denen erhalten und wollte fragen wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll???


stell dir vor, du bist nach 2600 Postings nicht der erste der danach fragt.
 Einige hundert haben das auch schon gefragt ( mee too Poster) 
Aber wir sind mal nicht so und  deswegen auch bei dir als besonderen Spezialservice zum 772.  Mal:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen (die letzten Seiten)


----------



## Wild Snake (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ok, vielen dank für die hilfe...

ich werde dann mal abwarten und mal schauen was noch so kommt

mfg wild snake


----------



## Roli (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Happy66 schrieb:


> Ich stell jetzt mal wieder ne neue Frage!
> 
> Gilt das Ganze hier auch für Abgezockte aus Österreich (z.B. Mich)? :roll:
> 
> ...



Ja, ich bin aus Österreich und habe heute einen bekommen. 

_Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH 
Mergenthaler Allee 79-81
65760 Eschborn_

Mit Aktenzeichennummer und bla bla bla, einen Betrag von 91,17€ (Hauptforderung, Gläubigerkosten, Inkassogebühr, Auslagen, Zinsen) soll ich bezahlen, hatte mich anscheinend im November angemeldet.

Ist jetzt das erste was ich dazu bekommen habe, zumindest was ich mitbekommen habe. Ich hab bei meiner Anmeldung eine art "Trash-GMX-E-Mail" genommen, also eine wo ich nie reinschaue und diese nur habe um mich wo anmelden zu können wo bei mir der Verdacht aufkommt das ich Spam usw. bekommen könnte. Wahrscheinlich hätten sie mir eh schon E-mails mit zahlungsaufforderungen geschickt, aber da ich dort nie reinsehe war mein Schrecken heute doch groß. Meinen richtigen Nachnamen habe ich auch nicht angegeben sondern mit Ku. abgekürzt.

Die 14 tägige frist nach der Anmeldung ist natürlich schon längst vorbei, ich hab jetzt auf deren Seite sie löschung des Accounts beantragt. 

Ich hab mir jetzt schon einige Seiten durchgelesen, die Links angesehen und Videos...
Aber um jetzt auf den speziellen Fall von Österreichern einzugehen, macht das einen Unterschied? bzw. soll ich jetzt (der nichtmal den richtigen Nachnamen, allerdings Addresse und so schon :wall: , angegeben hat) einen Brief oder ein Mail verfassen von dem hier schon öfters geschrieben wurde?

Also nochmal, ich hab noch keinen einzigen Schritt unternommen außer die Löschung meines Acc auf deren Seite beantragt.

*Ich denke mal, abwarten und Tee trinken ist die beste Lösung, aber mit einer kurzen bestätigung eurerseits könnte ich vielleicht doch noch etwas besser schlafen.*

mfg Roli


----------



## Benny123 (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



obervirus schrieb:


> hallo erst mal,bin leider auch einer derjenigen die auf den sch.. reingefallen sind,habe auf ihre zahlungsaufforderung nicht reagiert!!
> 
> und heute habe ich eine forderung von der deutschen inkassostelle!
> 
> nun meine frage was soll ich machen???



Hallo mir gehts genauso!

hab aber bisher keine Rechnung erhalten und in dem angegebenen Link steht

"Wer schon der ersten Rechnung widersprochen hat, muss sich von der späteren Mahnung nicht irritieren lassen - er hat alles getan, was nötig ist."

Was soll ich nun tun.

Der Mahnung  wiedersprechen?

Danke für die Antwort!

Benny


----------



## dancing queen (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo

auch ich bin in die Falle getappt. Jetzt habe ich mal eine Frage. Ist schonmal jemand auf die Idee gekommen eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt zu machen um die Sache schonmal aktenkundig zu machen?

Wenn nein, hat zufällig jemand noch die Mail in welcher einem mitgeteilt wird, dass eine Nachricht für einen hinterlegt wurde? ich hab diese leider nicht mehr. Nur die Rechnung und die Zahlungserinnerung mit der Androhung zum gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren.

Bin jedoch zu dem Schluss gekommen nicht zu reagieren. Mal sehen wie die Sache weitergeht.

Also wenn noch jemand die Mail hat bitte melden.

Danke!


----------



## bernhard (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die Masche mit den Kostenfallen läuft seit 2 Jahren. Da gibt es seit längerem keine neuen Ideen mehr. Die Fängermails stehen hier im Gesprächsfaden oder bei Google in ausreichender Menge, siehe auch bei antispam.de.


----------



## sascha (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Wenn nein, hat zufällig jemand noch die Mail in welcher einem mitgeteilt wird, dass eine Nachricht für einen hinterlegt wurde?



Du meinst die hier?


----------



## Wembley (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Roli schrieb:


> Aber um jetzt auf den speziellen Fall von Österreichern einzugehen, macht das einen Unterschied? bzw. soll ich jetzt (der nichtmal den richtigen Nachnamen, allerdings Addresse und so schon :wall: , angegeben hat) einen Brief oder ein Mail verfassen von dem hier schon öfters geschrieben wurde?


Grundsätzlich unterscheidet sich die gesetzliche Lage in Österreich nicht allzu sehr von der in Deutschland.

Was das (deutsche) Inkassobüro anlangt: Die haben schon in Deutschland nicht viel zu melden. Erst recht nicht in Österreich. Mehr als Drohbriefe schreiben können die nicht.


----------



## Willy (19 Februar 2008)

*Nachbarschaft24 Opfer*

Hallo, bin auch ein Opfer von Nachbarschaft24 geworden....
habe eine Rechnung bekommen und dieser widersprochen und mitgeteilt, dass ich die Rechnung nicht bezahlen werde. Als Antwort erhielt ich daraufhin folgende E-Mail:s.u.  Frage: was oll ich jetzt tun? nochmal widersprechen?    



> >> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> Dienstleistung, der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns zustande kommt, sofern Sie
> nicht rechtzeitig einen Widerruf an uns senden.
> ...


----------



## Wembley (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24 Opfer*



Willy schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auch ein Opfer von Nachbarschaft24 geworden....
> habe eine Rechnung bekommen und dieser widersprochen und mitgeteilt, dass ich die Rechnung nicht bezahlen werde. Als Antwort erhielt ich daraufhin folgende E-Mail:s.u.  Frage: was oll ich jetzt tun? nochmal widersprechen?


Es gehört zu den Merkmalen solcher Anbieter (wir verfolgen das jetzt schon ca. zwei Jahre lang genau), dass die nicht so schnell aufgeben. Die Erfahrung ist die: Selbst wenn man fünfmal widerspricht, den Vertrag anficht usw., kriegt man trotzdem immer wieder Mahnungen und Rechnungen. Was aber egal ist, solange die nicht vors Gericht gehen. Und grad das tun sie nicht.

Mehr ist hier zu erfahren:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Und diesen Thread zu lesen kann auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Willy (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Danke für deine Hinweise, werd jetzt erst mal alles lesen......


----------



## dancing queen (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ sascha

ja die mein ich. denn wenn ich wirklich diese anzeige gegen unbekannt mache wärs ja gut wenn man alle unterlagen ausdruckt. und die fehlt mir eben. wie ist deine meinung? denkst du es bringt was?


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dancing queen schrieb:


> ja die mein ich. denn wenn ich wirklich diese anzeige gegen unbekannt mache wärs ja gut wenn man alle unterlagen ausdruckt. und die fehlt mir eben. wie ist deine meinung? denkst du es bringt was?


Was willst du mit einer Anzeige gegen Unbekannt? Meinst du, die Ermittler machen sich auf den Weg nach Dubai, um Hessisch-Schweizer Briefkästen zu suchen? Meines Erachtens bringt eine Anzeige überhaupt nichts!


----------



## sirtobi87 (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wenn ich das hier so richtig lese, dann haben welche von euch, die sich im November der dubiosen Seite angeschlossen haben, Post von der DIS bekommen.

Naja ich war Mitte Oktober schon dabei. Aber bis jetzt noch kein Brief. Hab anscheind eine falsche Adresse angegeben. Aber wenn was kommt, dann meld ich mich!

*still waiting for the first Mahnbescheid* *g*


----------



## karen27 (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

nachdem ich ja auch am 14.02. Post von der DIS bekommen habe, hab ich nochmals einen Widerruf an sämtliche mir bekannte Adresse unserer "Freunde" geschickt. Dies hier ist nun die Antwort:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir haben Ihre e-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen und teilen Ihnen mit, da Ihr
> Widerrfu nicht gültig ist haben wir Sie zum 25.10.2009 gekündigt.
> ...




Wie man sieht ist deren Antwortmaschine wohl defekt oder die Scheichs versuchen sich jetzt mal in deutscher Sprache.

Hat denn sonst jemand nach dem Brief der DIS wieder was von denen gehört?


----------



## dvill (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



karen27 schrieb:


> Hat denn sonst jemand nach dem Brief der DIS wieder was von denen gehört?


Den Brief kann man hier noch einem guten Zweck zuführen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



karen27 schrieb:


> Wie man sieht ist deren Antwortmaschine wohl defekt oder die Scheichs versuchen sich jetzt mal in deutscher Sprache.


Es handelt sich hierbei um Hessisch-Schweizer Scheichs, die etwas Deutsch können....


----------



## karen27 (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hierbei um Hessisch-Schweizer Scheichs, die etwas Deutsch können....



:wall:ja nee, is klar, hatte ich total vergessen


----------



## karen27 (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Den Brief kann man hier noch einem guten Zweck zuführen.




danke für den tip


----------



## Odin44 (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Muhaaaaa,
> 
> das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn Gerichtsstand und Gesetze des Anbieters gelten würde. Neeee, im Ernst: Es gilt in Deutschland immer noch deutsches Recht. Darauf berufen sich die Nutzlosanbieter allerdings auch immer. Wobei sie allerdings Gesetze teilweise auch schon mal "interessant" auslegen. :scherzkeks:
> 
> ...


ne in waschmaschienen bestimmt nicht aber in nummernschilder für 9.700.000€ ! Also alle bezahlen sonst gehen die armen jungs noch pleite !!!


----------



## Susen Krauße (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen. Und die haben gesagt ein Einschreiben immer besser ist. Bei einer E-Mail oder Fax hat man nichts in der Hand.Aber bei einen Einschreiben muss man ja seine Adresse angeben oder?


----------



## katzenjens (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Susan,

Einschreiben wäre bei seriösen Anbietern angesagt. Ob es auch für ominöse Wüstenbriefkästen gilt ist eher fraglich. Wenn Du eh nicht Deine richtigen Daten angegeben hast, hmmmm... 

Hier klicken...

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Elenya (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Und heute ist dieses nette Brieflein von [...], Geschäftsführer des DIS Deutschen Inkassobüros auch bei mir eingetroffen.
Ich hab ihn nämlich frühs um halb 7 auf dem Küchentisch gefunden und bin fast an meinem Toastbrot erstickt.

Dann nachdem ich wieder daheim war, hab ich mich flugs an das BGB etc. gemacht um den Inkassobüromenschen am Telefon gewaltig ins Horn zu blasen.Ich wollte denen mämlich etwas von erst muss eine Zahlungserinnerung kommen und dann eine Mahnung bevor das Inkasso anrücken kann und ausserdem wäre das kostenpflichtige nur in den AGSs zu Erkennen, was gesetzwidrig ist.
Bis ich dann irgendwann festgestellt habe dass der Betrag auch auf der Hauptseite steht... und dann fand ich dass nachbarschaft.24 [...] ist. Gott sei Dank!
Ich hab jetzt die verschiedensten Meinungen gesehen, melden, dass man sich aufjedenfall melden sollte, Brief hinschicken das ich nicht zahle, einschreiben, blah blah blah.
Was mach ich denn nun?
Schreibe ich denen dass ich weiss das sie [...] sind oder ignoriere ich es ganz? Wie ihr es sagt, nicht? 
Ich weiss nicht was ich nun machen soll weil meine Eltern sich mal wieder n [...] darum kümmern und mich einfach damit sitzen lassen...

_[Namen und Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bienchen103 (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo, ich bin auch drauf reingefallen, aber bei mir ist es ein bischen anders, weil ich habe erst 8 wochen später gemerkt das ich mich da unwissentlich überhaupt registriert habe. Also ich habe per email eine Zahlungserinnerung bekommen, wodrin steht das ich mich im december dort registriert habe und nun im rückstand wäre, ich solle jetzt zahlen sonst würden sie rechtliche schritte gegen mich einleiten. Nun bin ich ja also gar nicht mehr im 14 tägigem wiederrufsrecht. Also ich habe hier jetzt schon eine gute std. im forum gelesen und jetzt ist meine frage, ob ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, das es auch zu meinem fall eigentlich , letzendlich keinen unterschied macht? Ich hhabe jetzt trotzdem noch einen wiederruf per email dorthin geschrieben, aber wird ja warscheinlich auch nichts bringen. Warscheinlich bekomme ich dieselbe antwort die hier schon war, vonwegen das ich nicht mehr in der 14 tägigen frist bin und damit der wiederruf ungültig ist. und dann werde ich viell. auch post bekommen und soll dann auch nicht reagieren , oder?


----------



## dvill (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe in diesem Gesprächsfaden von Betroffenen bisher immer nur einen gleichgelagerten Fall gelesen und in meinem Verständnis gab es immer eine gleiche adäquate Reaktion auf die schwachsinnigen Drohschreiben.


----------



## Hille83 (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo, habe hier schon viel gelesen aber nichts passendes gefunden, habe heute auch post von der inkassogesellschaft bekommen, mein problem nur ich hab bei denen schon auf ratenzahlung geklickt und mir das berechnen lassen, ist das nun bindend oder nicht? Ich soll der inkasso firma die via e-mail geschickte PDF datei ausdrucken, unterschreiben und zu denen schicken, wenn ich das nicht mache dürften die mir nichts anhaben können oder?


----------



## Odin44 (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hille83 schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


hast du nicht die erläuterungen von katzenjens gelesen ? Füße still halten kann ich dir nur raten .


----------



## Hille83 (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ja hab ich nur bei seinen viedeobotschaften hat er gesagt das es da probleme gibt, hat das aber nicht weiter erläutert. Naja überreich das mrgen meinem anwalt...


----------



## Odin44 (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hille83 schrieb:


> ja hab ich nur bei seinen viedeobotschaften hat er gesagt das es da probleme gibt, hat das aber nicht weiter erläutert. Naja überreich das mrgen meinem anwalt...


tue das aber dein anwalt wird dir auch nichts anderes sagen ! bleib ruhig wir sind alle betroffen !


----------



## dancing queen (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

wenn man das alles liest ist es doch komisch. also kann ich mich nach der ersten zahlungserinnerung und der androhung zum mahnverfahren doch auf einen inkassobrief gefasst machen. super. da bin ich ja mal gespannt. aber auch wenn man ja nach ewigen lesen im forum nun weis das man nix machen soll, mulmig ist mir schon beoi der ganzen sache.


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dancing queen schrieb:


> ...mulmig ist mir schon bei der ganzen sache.


Geh lieber tanzen oder mache dir das Leben sonst wie schön - es lohnt sich nicht, sich von dem Forderungssteller oder seinem Inkassobuzzen beeindrucken zu lassen. Warum wohl wird für die ach so seriösen Geschäftsleute aus Frankfurt am Main, die Luft immer dünner? Erst neulich hat man denen einen Teil von ihrem liebsten erstmal in Bayern eingefrohren, siehe > HIER <.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Elenya schrieb:


> Was mach ich denn nun?





bienchen103 schrieb:


> und soll dann auch nicht reagieren , oder?





Hille83 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe hier schon viel gelesen aber nichts passendes gefunden,



1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## Martin (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe mich jetzt auf einigen Foren umgesehen. Das Inkassobüro in Eschborn treibt nicht nur für Nachbarschaft 24, sondern auch für zich andere Abkassierer ein. Einfach mal DIS googlen. Vielleicht sollte ich nicht eintreiben sagen, bedroht wäre einfacher. Was mir bei Nachbarschaft 24 aufgefallen ist, dass auf der Frontseite zumindest im Oktober 2007 kein Hinweis auf die Mitgliedsgebühr war. Bin gespannt, wann diese Masche abebbt.


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Martin schrieb:


> ...sondern auch für zich andere Abkassierer ein....


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher! Womöglich hat das Kind nur verschiedene Namen.


----------



## micha123 (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hab letzten Freitag auch Post von der DIS bekommen. Ich fiel aus allen
Wolken, da ich vorher weder Rechnung noch Mahnung bekommen 
bzw. wahrscheinlich gelöscht habe. Drohen tun die aber noch nicht, da steht 
sogar "bitte bezahlen Sie" Sie fordern den Betrag für das Projekt
nachbarschaft24... .net oder .com oder ist das egal??
War zwar mal auf dieser Seite, weiß aber nich mehr genau wann und ob ich
mich angemeldet hab?:gruebel: Zumindest finde ich keine Login-Daten 
mehr... Hab viel in diesem Forum gelesen und wenn die vor
Gericht wollen, ich bin bereit....:ritter:
Steckt diese Firma auch hinter Lebensprognose uä.??


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



micha123 schrieb:


> Steckt diese Firma auch hinter Lebensprognose uä.??


Vordergründig nicht, aber wenn man sie alle in einen Sack stecken würde, 
träfe :bash: man *immer* den richtigen...

lesenswert: 
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?page=1&articleid=538
an den Methoden ( und Ratschlägen ) hat sich seit 2006  kaum etwas geändert


> „Von diesen haltlosen Drohungen sollte man sich jedoch nicht einschüchtern lassen“, rät Ronny Jahn von der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin. „Wenn man der Forderung widersprochen hat, *kann man die weiteren Schreiben von Inkassounternehmen und Anwaltskanzlei getrost ignorieren“. *Erst in dem *unwahrscheinlichen* Fall, dass Post vom Gericht kommt, besteht wieder Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## Ghost (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo!

Ich bin blöderweise auf die seite von Nachbarschaft24 gekommen und hab mich auch noch angemeldet aber habe nicht daran gedacht innerhalb der 14 tage mnein account da zu löschen!

Wollte fragen ob ich da irgendwie wieder raus kann da ich die agb nich gelesen hatte aber den mist als akzeptiert markiert habe!

Mir war auf dem ersten blick nicht klar das die da geld verlangen!

Jetzt wollen die 59€von mir haben!

Ich weis nich mehr weiter ich wäre für eine sehr dankbar!



Ich bedabke mich schon mal im vorraus für eien antwort oder einen ratschlag!!


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ghost schrieb:


> Ich bedabke mich schon mal im vorraus für eien antwort oder einen ratschlag!!


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## Jane1506 (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,
bei mir kam letzte Woche auch schon das Schreiben des Inkasso-Büros.
Habe -gemäß dem Rat der Wettbewerbszentrale- widersprochen.

Aber: Hat jemand einen Screenshot von der Seite, die erscheint wenn man über den Link auf die Seite kommt? Habe mich wohl am 22.10.07 dort registriert, aber keinen Screenshot gemacht (hab's ja nicht geahnt, was das ffür Konsequenzen hat!)

Gruß Jane


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jane1506 schrieb:


> Aber: Hat jemand einen Screenshot von der Seite, die erscheint wenn man über den Link auf die Seite kommt? Habe mich wohl am 22.10.07 dort registriert, aber keinen Screenshot gemacht


Das interessiert überhaupt nicht. Die dubaianischen Briefkastenbewohner  sind in der Nachweispflicht


----------



## Jane1506 (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

also kann ich mich in aller ruhe zurück lehnen, bis was vom antsgericht kommt???


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jane1506 schrieb:


> bis was vom antsgericht kommt???


Die Chance vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist bedeutend höher...


----------



## Jane1506 (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Ich wette, dass -wenn überhaupt was kommt- der  Schrieb dann ins Haus flattert wenn ich in den Flitterwochen bin.
Aber vielleicht trifft mich auch der Blitz im Flugzeug  

Mal abwarten....


----------



## Ghost (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Gelesen hab ich!

Videos auf YouTube angeschaut!

Ich habe per E-Mail eine zahlungerrinnerung bekommen und hab es da schon mit der angst bekommen und hab dummerweise wie ich jetzt im nachhinein gemerkt habe meien bankdaten dort eingegeben damit die den betrag abbuchen können!!

Giebt es ne möglichkeit das man bei seiner bank was machen kann damit die das geld nicht abbuchen können??

Ich habe auch ein wiederspruchschreiben an die geschickt was wie ich jetzt gesehen habe auch ein fehler war!

Ich könnt mir für meine grenzelose dumheit jetzt den lieben langen tag selbst ohrfeigen!!


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jane1506 schrieb:


> wenn ich in den Flitterwochen bin.


Viel Spass :magic:


Jane1506 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht trifft mich auch der Blitz im Flugzeug


aber einer von der andern Sorte 


Jane1506 schrieb:


> Mal abwarten....


und entspannen :thumb:


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ghost schrieb:


> Gibt es ne möglichkeit das man bei seiner bank was machen kann damit die das geld nicht abbuchen können?


Dazu müssen die erstmal wieder eine neue Bank und einen Zahlungsabwickler finden. Außerdem kann man einer Lastschrift widersprechen, womit ein einmal abgebuchter Betrag innert kürzester Zeit wieder auf dem Konto ist.



Ghost schrieb:


> Ich könnt mir für meine grenzelose dumheit jetzt den lieben langen tag selbst ohrfeigen!!


Lass das und sei beim nächsten Mal vorsichtiger bei der Eingabe von Daten. Wäre mir das mit der Nachbarschaft passiert, würde ich gar nix weiter machen und es auf den Rechtsweg ankommen lassen. Nur darauf zu warten scheint mir eher vergebens zu sein.


----------



## dvill (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dazu müssen die erstmal wieder eine neue Bank und einen Zahlungsabwickler finden.


Hoffentlich können die Banken bald mal mit Google umgehen.


----------



## Ghost (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dazu müssen die erstmal wieder eine neue Bank und einen Zahlungsabwickler finden. Außerdem kann man einer Lastschrift widersprechen, womit ein einmal abgebuchter Betrag innert kürzester Zeit wieder auf dem Konto ist.
> 
> Lass das und sei beim nächsten Mal vorsichtiger bei der Eingabe von Daten. Wäre mir das mit der Nachbarschaft passiert, würde ich gar nix weiter machen und es auf den Rechtsweg ankommen lassen. Nur darauf zu warten scheint mir eher vergebens zu sein.



Naj aich werd morgenfrüh mal zur bank fahren kontoauszügen holen und wenn die das abgebucht haben zurückbuchen lassen!

Naj aich kann jetzt jha eh nur noch abwarten und wenn es halt auf einen rechtsweg hinausläuft geht es halt nich anders!

Beim nächsten mal bin ich nich mehr so dumm das kannste mir glaub ab jetzt bin ich ein aufmerksamer AGB leser!!

Sicher is sicher!

Aber naja scheisse passiert um mal Die onkelz zu zitieren und aus fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlicher weise!

Ich bedank mich für die guten ratschläge!
Die haben mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## akdenizhg (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jane1506 schrieb:


> also kann ich mich in aller ruhe zurück lehnen, bis was vom antsgericht kommt???



Das hab ich mich auch die letzten 2 Tage immer wieder gefragt, wärend ich hier über 100 Seiten gelesen habe, auch wenn es sich wiederholt. Je mehr Leute davon betroffen sind, die aber noch immer nichts vom Gericht haben, um so mehr hoffe ich, dass die Ratschläge stimmen, einfach nichts zu tun. 

Es liefe im Endeffekt doch tatsächlich nur auf eine sinnlose Korrespondenz hinaus. Die Briefe von der DIS tragen noch nicht mal eine Originalunterschrift. Einfach alles kopiert. Der Serienbrief wird bei allen gleich aussehen. Und Antworten liest dort mit Sicherheit keiner. Wozu also widersprechen? Auf der Rückseite ist kopfrum (!) die Anleitung zur Benutzung der DIS-Website gedruckt. Da sitzen ABM-Kräfte, die mechanisch jeden Tag das gleiche tun, wahrscheinlich ...zig hundertmal. Und ein paar Euro kommen rein von denen, die vor lauter Angst gleich alles zahlen, damit sie keine Probleme bekommen.

Ich kann mich übrigens auch an keine Rechnung erinnern. Wenn die per E-Mail gekommen ist, ist die sicher im Spam-Ordner gelandet. Oder sie habe erst gar keine gesendet. Abgesehen davon, dass die Rechnung nicht gerechtfertigt ist, sollen die auch mal beweisen, dass ich sie überhaupt erhalten habe und die Forderung damit fällig ist. Der Beweis, dass im Oktober auf der Seite ein eindeutiger Hinweis auf Vertrag und Kosten stand, dürfte ihnen ohnehin nicht gelingen, schon aus dem einfachen Grunde nicht, weil es dort schlicht und ergreifend keinen Hinweis gab. Im Gegenteilt, man wurde eingeladen, kostenlos (!) alles mal auszuprobieren. Sonst nichts.

Alles in allem fühl ich mich langsam besser. Der Brief lag auf dem Tisch, als ich aus dem Urlaub kam. Die 5 (!) Tage Zahlungfrist war um. Ich war wahnsinnig erschrocken. 

Also leg ich dieses Schreiben erst mal beiseite und warte, was passiert. Mit Mahnverfahren haben die zwar noch nicht gedroht, aber ein Einspruch gegen einen Mahnbescheid ist kein Problem. 

Danke, dass ihr den vielen Pechvögeln hier Mut macht. Ich hoffe, dass ihr recht habt und sie nur außergerichtlich drohen und Geld fordern, aber eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung scheuen.

Gruß
Heike


----------



## sascha (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Ich hoffe, dass ihr recht habt und sie nur außergerichtlich drohen und Geld fordern, aber eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung scheuen.



Und ich hoffe so sehr, dass die endlich mal klagen. Dann hätten wir endlich mal ein Urteil, das wir allen Betroffenen beruhigend vorlegen könnten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Inzwischen hat man eine nagelneue 
"ZEA-ZENTRALE EUROPAEISCHE ABRECHNUNGSSTELLE LTD."
(SUITE F 1ST FLOOR, NEW CITY CHAMBERS, 36 WOOD STREET, WAKEFIELD,
WEST YORKSHIRE, WF1 2HB) 

(Nur zur Orientierung, falls keine Post mehr aus Eschborn/Darmstadt kommen sollte) 


			
				Mahnmail schrieb:
			
		

> Empfänger: ZEA Europaeische Abrechnungsstelle Ltd. (Nur an diesen Empfängernamen überweisen!)


----------



## sascha (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> SUITE F 1ST FLOOR, NEW CITY CHAMBERS, 36 WOOD STREET, WAKEFIELD,
> WEST YORKSHIRE, WF1 2HB



 Wobei ich wette, es gibt Leute, die selbst dahin noch Geld überweisen, wenn sie nur eine putzig formulierte Mahnung bekommen...


----------



## akdenizhg (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe so sehr, dass die endlich mal klagen. Dann hätten wir endlich mal ein Urteil, das wir allen Betroffenen beruhigend vorlegen könnten.



Also auf einer letzten 100 Seiten hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass es schon mal einen Prozess gegeben haben soll, den die angeblich verloren haben. Dann muss es auch ein klageabweisendes Urteil geben. Weiß da jemand mehr drüber? Welches Gericht, wann war der Prozess, vielleicht sogar das gerichtliche Aktenzeichen?


----------



## dvill (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



akdenizhg schrieb:


> Also auf einer letzten 100 Seiten hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass es schon mal einen Prozess gegeben haben soll


Wenn es Kostenfallensteller allgemein sein sollen, dann stand es hier.  Die wüsten Söhne waren bislang viel zu schüchtern, den direkten Kontakt zu deutschen Behörden zu suchen.


----------



## sascha (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



akdenizhg schrieb:


> Welches Gericht, wann war der Prozess, vielleicht sogar das gerichtliche Aktenzeichen?



AG München, Aktenzeichen 161 C 23695/06, Januar 2007:



> Versteckt sich die Zahlungspflicht in den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, kann diese Klausel ungewöhnlich und überraschend und damit unwirksam sein, wenn nach dem Erscheinungsbild der Website mit einer kostenpflichtigen Leistung nicht gerechnet werden musste.


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Wobei ich wette, es gibt Leute, die selbst dahin noch Geld überweisen, wenn sie nur eine putzig formulierte Mahnung bekommen...


Immerhin: Die "Abrechnungsstelle" ist zwar in GB, aber die Bank ist noch hier:


			
				BLZ-Verzeichnis schrieb:
			
		

> 70120700	Oberbank Bayern	80068	München


----------



## dvill (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

"Diese Domain ist bereits registriert": zea-zentrale-europaeische-abrechnungsstelle.com


----------



## dancing queen (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Martin schrieb:


> dass auf der Frontseite zumindest im Oktober 2007 kein Hinweis auf die Mitgliedsgebühr war.


denk ich auch. ich hab mich ebenfalls unwissentlich im oktober 2007 angemeldet und bin mir sicher das da nichts stand.


----------



## Hoidle (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dancing queen schrieb:


> denk ich auch. ich hab mich ebenfalls unwissentlich im oktober 2007 angemeldet und bin mir sicher das da nichts stand.



Da stand auch nichts das das nicht direkt diese aktuelle Seite mit der Nachbarschaft war. Diese Seiten waren Townbuddy die es auch heute noch gibt  die kostenlos sind.
Die gereggten Leute werden dann unwissentlich zu Nachbarschaft 24 verschoben und sind dann plötzlich kostenpflichtige Mitglieder auf eben dieser Seite wo sie sich nie angemeldet haben.

Aber das spielt ja eben keine Rolle. Einfach abwarten.


----------



## Martin (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Hoidle schrieb:


> Da stand auch nichts das das nicht direkt diese aktuelle Seite mit der Nachbarschaft war. Diese Seiten waren Townbuddy die es auch heute noch gibt  die kostenlos sind.
> Die gereggten Leute werden dann unwissentlich zu Nachbarschaft 24 verschoben und sind dann plötzlich kostenpflichtige Mitglieder auf eben dieser Seite wo sie sich nie angemeldet haben.
> 
> Aber das spielt ja eben keine Rolle. Einfach abwarten.



Nein, bei mir war es nachbarschaft 24. Sie hatten ein Werbebanner bei Wer Kennt wen. Ich dachte, es wäre so was ähnliches. Wobei ich nicht bestreiten will, dass accounts verschoben wurden. Ich finde es besonders infam, wenn erschrockene Leute auf die Website clicken und dann plötzlich auf der 1. Seite die Kosten entdecken. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich damals (im Oktober/November) nichts mit Kosten sah.


----------



## dancing queen (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ich hab nur nochmal ne kleine frage. auch auf den inkassobrief muss ich nichts antworten oder? also keinen wiederspruch oder ähnliches. das wäre erst beim mahnbescheid angesagt wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

nein.
nein.
nein.
ja.


----------



## Ghost (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich war heut Morgen bei meiner bank und hab gefragt ob die was machen können das die keine geld abbuchen können! der gute man meinte nur das dass nich geht und ich halt nur ne rückbuchen veranlassen kann, aber man ne abbuchungssperre für den jeweiligen abbucher giebt es nicht!

Ich denk mal ne rückbuchung is immer noch besser als garnichts machen zu können!


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ghost schrieb:


> Ich war heut Morgen bei meiner bank und hab gefragt ob die was machen können das die keine geld abbuchen können! der gute man meinte nur das dass nich geht und ich halt nur ne rückbuchen veranlassen kann, aber man ne abbuchungssperre für den jeweiligen abbucher giebt es nicht!
> 
> Ich denk mal ne rückbuchung is immer noch besser als garnichts machen zu können!



Ich finds besser - bei ner Sperre würde es einfach nicht klappen. 

So kostet die das jedesmal extra Rückbuchungskosten


----------



## Ghost (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> So kostet die das jedesmal extra Rückbuchungskosten



Stimmt so hab ich das auch noch nich gesehen!

is ja lustig dann hab ich wenigstens eine minimi rache! :-D


----------



## TheBomb (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

HI LEUTE

Irgendwie bin ich total verunsichert, also ich habe mich im Dezember 07 regestriert

- habe einen wiederuf per eMail geschickt, (nach der 1. rechnung und nach 1. erinnerung) auf die zweite eMail kam diesmal eine Antwort 


> Sehr geehrte The Bomb :sun:,
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> ...



muss ich mir irgendwie sorgen machen oder soll ich einfach abwarten ?????
Hoffe auf rückantwort 

grüße 
TheBomb


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



TheBomb schrieb:


> muss ich mir irgendwie sorgen machen


nö 
1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen (die letzten Seiten)


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



TheBomb schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich total verunsichert


Das von dir eingestellte Schreiben findet sich bereits tausendfach in allen möglichen Foren, so oft ging das gute Stück bereits auf die virtuelle Reise!
Ehrlich gesagt, ich kenne den Schmodder bereits in- und auswendig. 

Lies dich hier mal durch und guck dir die Videos von Katzenjens an, dann weisst du mehr als genug.

Und wenn das dann wider Erwarten doch nicht genügen sollte, kann dir nur noch (kostenpflichtig) die Verbraucherzentrale oder ein Anwalt helfen.


----------



## Martin (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi Nikko, stimmt zwar was du sagst, aber für diejenigen, die jetzt anfragen, ist das alles ganz neu, sie haben Angst, fühlen sich bedroht und versuchen sich rückzuversichern. Ganz menschlich. Wenn das mit der Inkassogeschichte noch weitergeht, werden sich immer wieder Bedrohte auf diese Art erkundigen. Also wird der "Schmodder" weitergehen.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Martin schrieb:


> Wenn das mit der Inkassogeschichte noch weitergeht, werden sich immer wieder Bedrohte auf diese Art erkundigen.


Dafür haben wir grundsätzlich Verständnis. Was uns nervt ist, wenn unmittelbar  vor dem
 "Ich auch Hilfe haben wollen " Posting alle  Antworten stehen und  sich das  laufend wiederholt.
 Panik macht  blind, aber es ist oft   auch Bequemlichkeit dabei. 
In solchen Fällen ziehen wir schon mal die Bremse. Zigtausende lesen diesen Thread, fühlen sich anscheinend ausreichend informiert. Wenn die alle  "ich auch" schrei(b)en  würden, müßten wir den Thread für immer schließen.


----------



## Martin (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die Panik ist individuell, es ist nicht immer derselbe, der "auf die Nerven geht". Zum Glück variiert die Taktik der Abzocker ein wenig, so dass doch dann und wann was neues kommt, wie zum Beispiel bei der Inkassowelle um den 15.2. herum. 
Anderes: Ich wäre gespannt, wenn jemand die Hintergründe wüsste, warum Grundstücke und Forderungen von Firmen vom Amtsgericht München verwahrt werden. Auf der Gerichtsseite steht lediglich, dass Gelder von Nachbarschaft 24 über diese Firmen geleitet würden. Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Martin schrieb:


> Zum Glück variiert die Taktik der Abzocker ein wenig, so dass doch dann und wann was neues kommt, wie zum Beispiel bei der Inkassowelle um den 15.2. herum.


Auch hier wird es nach dem 10. me too nervig. Nochmal, in den meisten Fällen stehen die Antworten unmittelbar davor. 
[sarkasmus]wer so blind ist, ist ein erstklassiger Kandidat für Internetabzocke[/sarkasmus]

PS: der Thread schlägt alle Rekorde: In ca vier Monaten 2700 Postings bei 273000 Hits
z.Z durchnittlich 3000 Aufrufe pro Tag.  Stell dir mal vor jeder von denen würde "me too" posten.


----------



## Murmelbaerchen (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/5/0,3672,7104261,00.html
> 
> Selbst ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid braucht nicht aus der Ruhe zu bringen.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
> ...


Hallo
Mein Sohn hat sich auch bei dieser nachbarschaft 24 angemeldetn ohne zu ahnen was da auf ihn zu kommt.Er hat weder eine Rechnung noch eine Zahlungserinnerung oder Mahnung bekommen.Vor 2 Tagen kam der Brief von der Inkassobehörde mit der rechnung über knapp 90 Euro.Was soll er machen?
Gruß Ursula


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Murmelbaerchen schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mein Sohn hat sich auch bei dieser nachbarschaft 24 angemeldetn ohne zu ahnen was da auf ihn zu kommt.Er hat weder eine Rechnung noch eine Zahlungserinnerung oder Mahnung bekommen.Vor 2 Tagen kam der Brief von der Inkassobehörde mit der rechnung über knapp 90 Euro.Was soll er machen?
> Gruß Ursula


Mein Rat:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise lesen* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise ansehen und -hören* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
4. Die letzten zwei Seiten dieses Threads zum Thema lesen.
5. Feststellen, dass eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen sein dürften.
6. Falls doch: Unter Beachtung der *Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs)* weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
7. Insgesamt: Sich gefälligst selbst kümmern und nicht Mama vorschicken - oder ist er noch minderjährig?? Dann könnte Mama handeln ... 
Ist alles nicht so schlimm, wie es sich zunächst darstellt.


----------



## PrinzThommy (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also...da mehrmals die Frage kam, ob es in Eschborn wirklich ein Inkassobüro gibt, hab ich mal ein bisschen gegooglet.
Zum einen: Ja, das gibt es.
Die Beruhigende Nachricht fand ich auf einer Homepage, die für die Betroffenen sehr interessant sein sollte, da bei den Kommentaren auch was Rechtliches steht. Und zwar geht es um das "Inkasso-Stalking":
Bitte Klicken

Ich weiss nicht, ob diese Seite hier schon aufgetaucht ist, da ich nciht die Zeit habe und auch ehrlich gesagt keine Lust alle 270 Seiten durch zulesen, wo sowieso immer die selben Fragen auftachen.
Nochmal für alle: Ihr müsst erst reagieren, wenn ihr einen GERICHTLICHEN Bescheid bekommt.
Also, den Inkassobrieg einfach ignorieren 

Hoffe ich konnte vielen helfen =)


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



PrinzThommy schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob diese Seite hier schon aufgetaucht ist,


Die Seite stammt vom Mitbetreiber dieses Forums  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php
http://www.augsblog.de/impressum/

außerdem stammt dieser  Beitrag von ihm 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999


----------



## dana (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi! Mir Ist Das Auch Passiert Das Ich Darauf Reingefallen Bin. Nur Dachte Ich Net Reagieren Tja Scheisse Würd Ich Sagen Hatte Heut Nen Schreiben Von Der Deutschen Inkassostelle In Eschborn Im Briefkasten;die Fordern Jetzt In Den Ihren Namen Ihre Kohle Ein; Und Was Mach Ich Jetzt??? Wieder Ignorieren???eine Hilfreiche Antwort Wäre Super :-?schon Mal Danke Im Voraus


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

du hast das schon mal gefragt und eine Antwort bekomen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=217780#post217780
es hat sich absolut nichts  geändert, Inkassobüros haben keinerlei Sonderbefugnisse 


Wembley schrieb:


> 1) Das lesen:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> 
> ...


----------



## dana (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



PrinzThommy schrieb:


> Also...da mehrmals die Frage kam, ob es in Eschborn wirklich ein Inkassobüro gibt, hab ich mal ein bisschen gegooglet.
> Zum einen: Ja, das gibt es.
> Die Beruhigende Nachricht fand ich auf einer Homepage, die für die Betroffenen sehr interessant sein sollte, da bei den Kommentaren auch was Rechtliches steht. Und zwar geht es um das "Inkasso-Stalking":
> Bitte Klicken
> ...


INKASSOBRIEF IGNORIEREN UND WAS MACH ICH BITTE WENN EIN GERICHTLICHER BRIEF KOMMT KANNST DAS AUCH SAGEN WIE MAN SICH DANN VERHÄLLT???????


----------



## dana (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Du Sagst Inkassobrief Ignorieren Sicher???was Mach Ich Wenn Der Gerichtliche Kommt Kannst Das Auch Sagen??? Den Da Kommt Wahrscheinlich Wat


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Murmelbaerchen schrieb:


> Vor 2 Tagen kam der Brief von der Inkassobehörde mit der rechnung über knapp 90 Euro.


Zunächst mal: Die DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Eschborn ist keine Inkassobehörde, sondern lediglich ein Inkassobüro, wie es Tausende gibt. Unter dieser Spezies gibt es seriöse und unseriöse Zeitgenossen! 

Zum Problem: Auf die Lösung kann jeder, der hier mal liest oder sich die Videos von Katzenjens ansieht, leicht selbst kommen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dana schrieb:


> Du Sagst Inkassobrief Ignorieren Sicher???was Mach Ich Wenn Der Gerichtliche Kommt Kannst Das Auch Sagen??? Den Da Kommt Wahrscheinlich Wat


Der "Gerichtliche" kommt am Tag nach der Wahl von Guido Westerwelle zum Bundeskanzler..... :-D


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dana schrieb:


> Du Sagst Inkassobrief Ignorieren Sicher???was Mach Ich Wenn Der Gerichtliche Kommt Kannst Das Auch Sagen??? Den Da Kommt Wahrscheinlich Wat


Quatsch, in zwei Jahren hab ich weder hier noch in andern Foren einen gesehen 

Mach hier nicht soviel Wind!


----------



## dana (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> du hast das schon mal gefragt und eine Antwort bekomen
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=217780#post217780
> es hat sich absolut nichts  geändert, Inkassobüros haben keinerlei Sonderbefugnisse


SORRY STIMMT NET PER POST HEUTE DAS ERSTE MAL ABER AUCH EGAL HAUPTSACHE IHR KÖNNT HELFEN


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dana schrieb:


> was Mach Ich *Wenn *Der Gerichtliche Kommt



*Wenn* das Wörtchen *wenn* nicht wär, wär mein Vater Millionär


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dana schrieb:


> SORRY STIMMT NET PER POST HEUTE DAS ERSTE MAL ABER AUCH EGAL HAUPTSACHE IHR KÖNNT HELFEN



es hat sich nichts aber auch gar nichts geändert, geh und beruhige dich mal und   kehre mal 
wieder zu gemäßigter Schreibweise zuück

Großschreibung gilt als Schreien


----------



## Wembley (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dana schrieb:


> Hatte Heut Nen Schreiben Von Der Deutschen Inkassostelle In Eschborn Im Briefkasten;


Oh, wie schlimm. Als nächstes wird dich George Bush zur "axis of evil" zählen und dein Haus bombardieren.

Im Ernst: Lass dich doch nicht von Namen wie "Deutsche Inkassostelle" abschrecken. Theoretisch könnte ich nächste Woche eine Firma names "Deutsche Inkassogesellschaft" oder so ähnlich gründen und dir Mahnungen schicken. Würdest du das ernst nehmen? Sicher nicht.

Nur weil der Name so hochoffiziell klingt, ist es die Firma noch lange nicht. Und vor dem Wort Inkasso sollte man sich auch nicht fürchten.
Siehe hier:
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/05/22/was-sie-ueber-inkassobueros-wissen-sollten/


----------



## holderio (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo an alle reingefallenen

ich finde das super das es sone seite hier gibt. , was glaub noch wirklich nicht gesagt worden ist.,  

die rechtslage in der schweiz ist ähnlich.! (?)

ich denke ja


(in eigener sache)
was ist nicht gut finde alle hassen jetzt ascona, da ich aber schweizer bin muss ich ein bisschen schönreden.ascona ist ne super schöne stadt ich bitte euch hiermit diese stadt  touristisch nicht zu boykottieren.::sun:    :saint: danke

was ich aber schade finde., hat so keine hübsche nachbarinnen in der umgebung:cry::unzufrieden:
eigentlich sollte man seine nachbarn ja kennen :scherzkeks:

greets


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



holderio schrieb:


> , was glaub noch wirklich nicht gesagt worden ist.,
> 
> die rechtslage in der schweiz ist ähnlich.! (?)
> 
> ich denke ja


irgendwo unter den 2700 Vorgängerpostings wurde das mal angesprochen. Sie ist sehr ähnlich


----------



## holderio (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

danke für die rasche antwort

ähnlich is ja nicht identisch... suche grad 

aber so en internet gesetz haben wir nicht offiziel.

oder bin ich da im unrecht?


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



holderio schrieb:


> was ist nicht gut finde alle hassen jetzt ascona, da ich aber schweizer bin muss ich ein bisschen schönreden.ascona ist ne super schöne stadt ich bitte euch hiermit diese stadt  touristisch nicht zu boykottieren.


Wenn wir alle Schweizer Städte touristisch boykottieren würden, nur weil irgendwelche Abzocker da Briefkästen und vielleicht auch einen Büroraum unterhalten - der Tourismusstrom in die Schweiz würde gänzlich versiegen! :-D

Wenn ich nur an den schönen Zuger See und seine Umgebung denke - da wimmelts von Briefkästen.


----------



## Wembley (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



holderio schrieb:


> ähnlich is ja nicht identisch... suche grad
> 
> aber so en internet gesetz haben wir nicht offiziel.
> 
> oder bin ich da im unrecht?


Es gab schon Schweizer Artikel, die ins selbe Horn blasen. 
Im Grunde geht es darum, ob bei einer unzureichenden Preisangabe von einer beidseitigen Willenserklärung zum Vertragsabschluss ausgegangen werden kann. Dies ist weder in Deutschland noch in der Schweiz der Fall. Da wie dort muss man die Preise deutlich anschreiben. Auch der Schweizer Gesetzgeber behandelt den Konsumenten nicht wie Freiwild.


----------



## holderio (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wenn ich nur an den schönen Zuger See und seine Umgebung denke - da wimmelts von Briefkästen. [/QUOTE]

naja vierwaldstättersee is besser und hat auch mehr briefchäschte!

ich finde das schon ein enorm interessantes thema:wirtschaftskriminalität.

wer heut zu tag eine möglichkeit sucht selbstständig zu werden sollte sich genau überlegen .,ob er nicht doch eine cyperkriminalitäts firma zu starten.-. kannste mächtig kohle machen.

hätte da schon die passende geschäftsidee muss nur noch nen bissnessplan schreiben


----------



## holderio (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Es gab schon Schweizer Artikel, die ins selbe Horn blasen.
> Im Grunde geht es darum, ob bei einer unzureichenden Preisangabe von einer beidseitigen Willenserklärung zum Vertragsabschluss ausgegangen werden kann. Dies ist weder in Deutschland noch in der Schweiz der Fall. Da wie dort muss man die Preise deutlich anschreiben. Auch der Schweizer Gesetzgeber behandelt den Konsumenten nicht wie Freiwild.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ja richtig , wir haben so bisschen die grundpfeiler..auf papier aber finden tue ich nix..auf admin.ch

was ja schon auch erschreckend ist...

was man hier zu noch sagen muss, dass ein vertrag irgendwie auch einzuhalten ist.


----------



## alien (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen am 2.11. hatte auch eine mail bekommen, mit dem inhalt das mich jemand sucht und bin aus Neugierde dem link geflogt, da standen schon alle daten und ich dacht ich schau mal wer mich sucht. 
Da standt auch nur was mit Kostenlos anmelden.

Ich hatte 4 Wochen nach der Anmeldung eine Rechnung bekommen und mich gewundert. Hatte darauf hin schon mal gegoogelt und dieses Forum gefunden und dies schon durch gelesen... 
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr ob ich dem vertrag wiederrufen hab oder nicht.

Aufjedenfall nicht mehr drauf reagiert...
auf jedenfall jetzt/heute 4 monate später bekomm ich ein Inkasso Schreiben bekommen in der Steht es wird eine SOFORTIGE Zahlung erwartet, um innerhalb 5 Tage das Geld auf ihrem Konto zu verbuchen.

Vorallem verlage sie da nur ein 1/4 des Betrages sprich 54€ für 5 Monate, statt 216€ für 24 Monaten. + die Inkasso gebühren... kommt man auf 92,38€

Laut dem Schreiben soll der Betrag aber auf das Inkasso Büro Konto gezahlt werden. 

und meine eigentliche Frage auf der Rückseite steht was mit Login auf www.deutsche-Inkassostelle.de mit aktenzeichen und ihrer Postleitzahl um in "meinem" persönlichen Bereich folgende möglichkeiten zu nutzen:


> - einen Zahlschein ausdrucken,
> - eine Ratenzahlung vereinbaren,
> - die Rechts grundlage der Forderung ersehen
> - und sich die Forderung im Detail anschuen können.



Ist es eine gute idee sich da mal ein zu Logen und zu gucken (bin so Neugierig) aber eiglt. sollte man es besser lassen, so haben sie dann eine Bestätigung das man den Brief erhalten hat.

desweiteren, dieses Schreiben muss ich nicht wiedersprechen, Richtig?

meint ihr da kommt ein weiteres Schreiben?? 

MFG Timon


----------



## Teleton (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



holderio schrieb:


> was man hier zu noch sagen muss, dass ein vertrag irgendwie auch einzuhalten ist.


Wenn er denn irgendwie wirksam zustande gekommen wäre.


> meint ihr da kommt ein weiteres Schreiben??


Bekanntlich macht meine Tochter demnächst auch  ein Abzockprojekt auf.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51070
Wir wollen das so machen, dass wir solange in den Mahnrunden mehr Geld reinkommt als Porto+Papier kosten immer weiter Mahnbriefe verschicken. Und zwar völlig egal was uns die Leute schreiben. Wie Mitbewerber das machen kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



alien schrieb:


> meint ihr da kommt ein weiteres Schreiben??


Bestimmt , (aus dem Nachbarthread paßt auch hier )


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es wird wahrscheinlich noch folgendes kommen:
> 
> *Die letzte Mahnung
> Die allerletzte Mahnung
> ...


----------



## alien (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Danke für die "Ernstgemeinten" Antworten.

Naja beim Nächsten Schreiben schick ich zurück mit UNBEKANNT VERZOGEN !!!

LG


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



alien schrieb:


> Naja beim Nächsten Schreiben schick ich zurück mit UNBEKANNT VERZOGEN !!!


Mach das. Und gib am Besten den Brief deinem Nachbar, damit der den eurem Briefträger gibt.

Dann kriegst du nämlich auch sonst keine Post mehr. 
Praktisch, keine Rechnungen, keine Einladungen zu Familienfeiern, keine Gewinnbenachrichtigungen von Lotto, ...


----------



## Jule (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe heute ein Schreiben von einer Inkassostelle bekommen, weil ich auf dei Forderung zu zahlen nicht reagiert habe.
Die Forderung von Nachbarschaft24 berläuft sich mittlerweile auf 92,27€.
Ich hätte zeit innerhalb von 5 Tagen zu zahlen.
Der Brief ist nicht einmal per Hand unterschrieben. Hat noch jemand schon so einen Brief bekommen? 
lg Jule



> Sehr geehrte Frau ....
> 
> wir sind von der oben bezeichnten Firma mit der Einziehung der noch offen stehenden Forderung beauftragt worden.
> 
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jule schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand schon so einen Brief bekommen?


Tausende


----------



## alien (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jule schrieb:


> Ich habe heute ein Schreiben von einer Inkassostelle bekommen, weil ich auf dei Forderung zu zahlen nicht reagiert habe.
> Die Forderung von Nachbarschaft24 berläuft sich mittlerweile auf 92,27€.
> Ich hätte zeit innerhalb von 5 Tagen zu zahlen.
> Der Brief ist nicht einmal per Hand unterschrieben. Hat noch jemand schon so einen Brief bekommen?
> lg Jule



ICH !! auch heute erst!!! aber war das erste schreiben, die erste Rechnung kam per Email.

Und eben eine neue Email bekommen... von nachbarschaft****.com (die neue identität!?)


> Von: [email protected]***.com [mailto:[email protected]****.com]
> Gesendet: Freitag, 22. Februar 2008 16:09
> An: ...
> Betreff: Rundschreiben fuer alle Nachbarn aus Ihrer Umgebung
> ...


----------



## alien (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Mach das. Und gib am Besten den Brief deinem Nachbar, damit der den eurem Briefträger gibt.
> 
> Dann kriegst du nämlich auch sonst keine Post mehr.
> Praktisch, keine Rechnungen, keine Einladungen zu Familienfeiern, keine Gewinnbenachrichtigungen von Lotto, ...



Naja würde mich nicht weiter stören... Die Nächsten 3 oder 4 Monate bin ich im Ausland. Handy und Internet Rechnung sind so wie so Online bzw. werden abgebucht. lotto spiel ich nicht und diese NKL lotterien u.Ä. sind auch nur betrüger... da man meisten Hohe beträge Zahlen muss fürdie Teilnahme, und diese werden auch nur abgebucht.

Einladungen etc. werden via Telefon geregelt zb Email 

dazu kommt ich Wohne daheim, bin erst 20 und grade mit Zivi fertig.
da ist egal wenn ich verzogen bin


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



alien schrieb:


> . von nachbarschaf****.com (die neue identität!?)


nö, nur eine neue/alte  Tarnadresse  in der Ukraine , flammneu heute registriert


----------



## Ghostace (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also erst mal danke und Super das es so ein Forum gibt,

und nun mag ich mich auch mal ausheulen.:crys:

Also ich bin wie die meisten auch voll drauf reingefall, ärger mich zimlich über mich selbst!:wall:
bin aber auch erst wach geworden nachdem nach 2 wochen die erste E-Mail mit Rechnung kam, danach kammen nur 2 halb böse Mails, hab da drauf hin gegogglet und bin hier gelandet hab mich durchgelesen dann noch Katenjens Videos angeschaut und mich berühigt zurück gelehnt.:sun:
Mein Postfach ist geduldig und hat platz ist halt nur lästig.

Bis heute mir auch ebenfalls dieser uminöser Inkasso Brief ins Haus flatterte, ich vertrau auf die aus sagen hier aber ein ungutes gefühl bleibt doch.
Ach zahlen soll ich 92,43 ich finds schon cool wie die immer wieder auf abweichende summen kommen^^

Am liebsten würd ich ja mal mit einem Anwalt gegen die vorgehn blos gehe ich davon aus das auch wenig sinn macht.

Mal ne frage weis wer wie lange die nun Breifeschreiben bis die mal aufgeben und ob sie wirklich versuchen nen Titel zu Erwirken? Was ja nur geht wenn ich nicht wieder Spreche, wenn da mal nen schreiben kommt.

Ich find das nur Lästig alles und mag das wieder los werden!!

MfG & Danke

Ghostace


----------



## katzenjens (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

lästig isses allemal. Aber ich persönlich finde Stechmücken z.B. lästiger. :scherzkeks:

Wie schon gesagt, ein dickes Fell hilft gegen Mücken und Schwachsinnsmails sowie Briefe. Das schöne an der ganzen Abzockmasche ist, dass mehr und mehr Leute sensibilisiert werden und dann nicht mehr so schnell irgendwelchen Abzockern auf den Leim gehen. Muss man einfach mal positiv sehen  .

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ghostace schrieb:


> Mal ne frage weis wer wie lange die nun Breifeschreiben bis die mal aufgeben


das weiß niemand, ist aber auch völlig wurscht 


Ghostace schrieb:


> und ob sie wirklich versuchen nen Titel zu Erwirken?


wäre  was völlig Neues,  Sonnenfinsternisse sind öfter


----------



## alien (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ghostace schrieb:


> Bis heute mir auch ebenfalls dieser uminöser Inkasso Brief ins Haus flatterte, ich vertrau auf die aus sagen hier aber ein ungutes gefühl bleibt doch.
> Ach zahlen soll ich 92,43 ich finds schon cool wie die immer wieder auf abweichende summen kommen^^




Hmm scheint die haben vor paar tagen eine Großsammlung an Inkasso briefen verschickt. In Anderen Foren steht auch was von Leuten sie solche Briefe bekommen haben ... aber sehr komisch das jeder andere Endsummen raus bekommt.

ja die gute sache.. alle fallen drauf rein, alle finden dieses Forum, alle denken och sollen sie doch POST schicken. vllt. geht die [ edit]  dann bald an Versandkosten Pleite  

@webwatcher  .. danke - und sry. wegen der Email adresse hab da nicht mitgedacht das da meine Eigene auch steht. die von Nachbarschaft hattest du ja auch stehen gelassen.


----------



## Ghost (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

nach dem ich das Forum hier gefunden habe wegen der "nachbarschaft24.com" sache gehts mir doch recht gut!

sind wirklich klasse ratschäge die man hier bekommt!

und ich schau jetzt voller neugier jeden tag meineE-Mails durcu ob da villeicht doch noch was kommt von den [......] aus dem land der tausen Dühnen!!

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Eric79 (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Jule schrieb:


> Ich habe heute ein Schreiben von einer Inkassostelle bekommen, weil ich auf dei Forderung zu zahlen nicht reagiert habe.
> Die Forderung von Nachbarschaft24 berläuft sich mittlerweile auf 92,27€.
> Ich hätte zeit innerhalb von 5 Tagen zu zahlen.
> Der Brief ist nicht einmal per Hand unterschrieben. Hat noch jemand schon so einen Brief bekommen?
> lg Jule





> Der Brief ist nicht einmal per Hand unterschrieben.



Ich dachte die müssen unterschrieben sein? Um nachzuweisen, dass es sich dabei nicht um Massen-Schreiben sondern um individuelle handelt?

Ich hab übrigens auch die Mail *Von: Rundschreiben <[email protected] * bekommen. 

Und jetzt ne Frage an die Spezialisten: Also das Amtsgericht München 1 ermittelt ja gerade (wie weiter vorne hier im Thread schon geschrieben) gegen Mittelsmänner die Geld über Ihr Konto geschleust haben. Beim Gericht hab ich bisher noch niemanden erreicht um genaueres darüber zu erfahren. So, und jetzt kommts: Wenn die DIS über Ihr Konto Geld für die Nachbarn einziehen, dann kommt das doch im Endeffekt auf dasselbe herraus wie das weshalb nun schon anderweitig ermittelt wird. Somit doch ein Grund die dann auch mal endlich dicht zu machen?!?
Ich jedenfalls wawrte gerade jeden Tag auf das Inkassoschreiben.


----------



## Contra24Net (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ich bin noch einer von denen, die heute ein Schreiben von besagtem Inkassobüro bekam. Nach dem, was ich hier lese, beunruhigt mich nichts.
Trotzdem wäre es mein größtes Interesse mit allen gegen diese Firma vorzugehen. Gemeinschaftsklage über Anwalt gegen Nachbarschaft24, wie auch immer. Warum denen massiv, aus der breiten Masse der Betrogenen oder verarschten die Zähne zeigen. Nur so wird das vielleicht ein Ende nehmen, wenn es an die große Glocke gehängt wird und in der Öffentlichkeit richtig breit getreten wird. So sind auch gleich Nachahmer gewarnt.
Mich interessiert die Resonanz.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Contra24Net schrieb:


> Gemeinschaftsklage über Anwalt gegen Nachbarschaft24, wie auch immer.


Briefkästen in Dubai verklagen? 

Außerdem Sammelklage gibt es nicht in Deutschland (egal wie man das nennt) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Contra24Net (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Was den Briefkasten angeht, okay. Aber hat sich denn irgend jemand einmal juristisch beraten lassen und wenn es ein Patent gibt denen das "Maul" zu stopfen. Wäre doch eine massive Gegenmaßnahme. Warum das alles hinnehmen, wer sind wir denn?


----------



## alien (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Eric79 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die müssen unterschrieben sein? Um nachzuweisen, dass es sich dabei nicht um Massen-Schreiben sondern um individuelle handelt?




Also mein schreiben ist eine Kopier aber es hat einen Handschriftliche unterschrift ... vom Geschäftsführer [.......] (darf ich das posten) 

ich kann ja mal den Brief morgen einscannen und Posten. Oder einwände?

naja ich schau morgen abend wieder rein. gn8 

LG

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Contra24Net schrieb:


> Was den Briefkasten angeht, okay. Aber hat sich denn irgend jemand einmal juristisch beraten lassen und wenn es ein Patent gibt denen das "Maul" zu stopfen. Wäre doch eine massive Gegenmaßnahme. Warum das alles hinnehmen, wer sind wir denn?


Es gibt eine  ganze Reihe von Juristen, die hier mitarbeiten.  Wenn es irgendeine  Möglichkeit gäbe,
 wäre sie längst angeleiert worden.


----------



## webmonster (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Nabend.
Ich glaube, selbst wenn halb Deutschland gegen die Nachbarn, deren Helfer und Helfershelfer klagen würde, die Klage wird nie ankommen, wo Ihr sie gerne haben würdet.
Außerdem hat der Laden schneller einen neuen Namen, als Ihr die Klage unterschrieben habt.

Alos ignorieren heißt die Devise

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## akdenizhg (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



alien schrieb:


> ... aber sehr komisch das jeder andere Endsummen raus bekommt.



Also das ist ehrlich gesagt das einzige, was ich verstehe. Wir sind ja nicht alle an dem gleichen Tag auf der Seite gewesen. Und wie sich das jetzt darstellt, haben die uns großzügig 14 kostenlose Testzeit gegeben. Dann wurde die Gebühr fällig. Und von dem Tag - also genau 14 Tage nach unserem Einloggen auf Nachbarschaft24 - haben sie die Zinsen berechnet. 

Und genau um den Betrag unterscheiden sich die Forderungen der DIS.

Aber Dreistigkeit kennt keine Grenzen ... und ändern können wir das nicht ... schon gar nicht im Wege einer Klage oder Anzeige, wenn wir niemanden mit Namen und Adresse benennen können, was sich bei Briefkästen in Dubai - oder sogar nur Internetadressen - etwas schwierig gestalten dürfte. 

LG
Akdeniz


----------



## akdenizhg (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



alien schrieb:


> Also mein schreiben ist eine Kopier aber es hat einen Handschriftliche unterschrift ... vom Geschäftsführer



Also das glaub ich ja nun gar nicht. Hast du eine Ahnung, wie viele Briefe der arme Mann am Tag unterschreiben müsste? Der müsste ja direkt arbeiten! :-D

Nein, schau das noch mal ganz genau an. Halte den Brief gegen Licht - oder besser, nimm dir eine Lupe, wenn du es mit bloßen Auge nicht siehst. Die Unterschrift ist schwarz, ja, aber sie ist Bestandteil der Kopie. Da ist schon ein fertiges Formular im Rechner, da wird nur noch die Adresse, das Aktenzeichen und der Forderungsbetrag eingetragen. 

Du glaubst doch bei der ganzen Abzocke nicht ernsthaft, dass sich da irgendwer die Mühe macht und die Schreiben mit der Hand unterzeichnet. 

LG
Akdeniz


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



akdenizhg schrieb:


> und ändern können wir das nicht ... schon gar nicht im Wege einer Klage oder Anzeige, wenn wir niemanden mit Namen und Adresse benennen können, was sich bei Briefkästen in Dubai - oder sogar nur Internetadressen - etwas schwierig gestalten dürfte.


Genau dies  macht  aber auch die Forderungen leer und hohl. Wer sich nicht der
 realen Konfrontation stellt, hat  auch keine Macht.  Psychologischer 
Terror und Nervenkrieg aber sonst nichts.


----------



## 1pbubi (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

heute gibt es neues zu vermelden, hatte heute am 22.2.08 ein inkassoschreiben im briefkasten,vertrag vom 28.11.07 mit einer forderung von 92,27 euro.:scherzkeks: ich glaube die große inkassowelle rollt jetzt an!!!:wall: da ich mich in der vergangenheit gut informiert habe, hat mich die forderung nicht sehr beeindruckt.:-p man kennt ja die vorgehensweise und weiß sich zu wehren, nur ein schaf geht dumm zur schlachtbank!!! habe der inkassostelle und firma netsolutions fze die lage dargelegt und widerspruch eingelegt, warte nun auf antwort, bin schon gespannt, geld sehen die jedenfalls nicht!!! ich hoffe ich konnte einigen den rücken stärken!?   melde mich wenn es neues gibt euer 1pbubi:sun:


----------



## Reissfan96 (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,bin auch auf denn dienst nachbarschaft24.net reingefallen,das problem ich hab es jetz erst gemerkt als ein inkasso brief ins haus kamm und die wollen 92euro haben...was soll ich machen gebt mir bitte Tipps!!!Bezahlen und denn vertag schrieftlich künndigen oder was???:wall::cry::cry:


----------



## Reissfan96 (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



1pbubi schrieb:


> heute gibt es neues zu vermelden, hatte heute am 22.2.08 ein inkassoschreiben im briefkasten,vertrag vom 28.11.07 mit einer forderung von 92,27 euro.:scherzkeks: ich glaube die große inkassowelle rollt jetzt an!!!:wall: da ich mich in der vergangenheit gut informiert habe, hat mich die forderung nicht sehr beeindruckt.:-p man kennt ja die vorgehensweise und weiß sich zu wehren, nur ein schaf geht dumm zur schlachtbank!!! habe der inkassostelle und firma netsolutions fze die lage dargelegt und widerspruch eingelegt, warte nun auf antwort, bin schon gespannt, geld sehen die jedenfalls nicht!!! ich hoffe ich konnte einigen den rücken stärken!?   melde mich wenn es neues gibt euer 1pbubi:sun:


das ja der hammer genau wie bei mir...wie kann ich da wiederspruch einlegen und wenn wo??


----------



## Baecker (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Reissfan96 schrieb:


> das ja der hammer genau wie bei mir...wie kann ich da wiederspruch einlegen und wenn wo??



Halle Gemeinde.
Ich bin auch Betroffener.Und werd sicher nur diesen einen Beitrag schreiben.
gereggt habe ich mich nur,weil ich mal den Chefs Respekt zollen will für ihre Unendliche Geduld hier mit den Usern.
Es ist für mich unbegreiflich wie hier immer wieder die selben Fragen,durchgekaut werden.:wall::wall:
Ich weiß ja das es viele viele Seiten zum lesen sind.Aber wie manche einfach so Faul sein können auch nur mal ein paar Seiten hier zu lesen um zu wissen was zu tun geht mir nicht in den Sinn.
Ich bin auch in einigen großen Foren unterwegs und auch im Team tätig.Und ich sage euch da wäre dieser Thread schon lange zu gemacht wurden.Und erst wenn es was wirklich *NEUES* gibt wäre es weiter gegangen.
Aber echt Respekt an die Moderatoren und anderen Community Mitglieder die hier jeden Tag aufs neue die *selben* Antworten geben.
Kenn es aber ja aus anderen Foren: Es ist schon schwer mal Eigeninitiative zu zeigen indem man erst liest und dann evtl. nen Post verfaßt.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Reissfan96 schrieb:


> ...was soll ich machen gebt mir bitte Tipps!!!



Wie wärs´s hiermit?  (so blind kann man eigentlich kaum noch sein) 
1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

Was du tust bzw. ob oder wie du reagierst, bleibt dir überlassen.



Baecker schrieb:


> Ich bin auch in einigen großen Foren unterwegs und auch im Team tätig.Und ich sage euch da wäre dieser Thread schon lange zu gemacht wurden.Und erst wenn es was wirklich *NEUES* gibt wäre es weiter gegangen.


Gelegentlich schließen wir auch den Thread vorübergehend, wenn es mit den me toos zu nervig wird.
Zu lange geht es nicht, weil es der  Weg ist, Neues zu erfahren.
Dieser Thread schlägt aber auch alle Rekorde. Offensichtlich haben die hessischen Wüstenbeduinen 
mit der Nachbarschaftsmasche den Nerv des Volkes getroffen. (in jeder Hinsicht...)

Die Standardantwortposts erleichtern es ungemein, da es letztendlich auf ein schlichtes
 copy/paste der Links dorthin hinausläuft.


----------



## jojoffa (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich glaube denen ist das Papier ausgegangen habe den Brief von Inkassobüro vor einer Woche bekommen,  und heute um 02:46 ein Mail bekommen bin neugierig  was als nächstes kommt 


> Sehr geehrter Herr
> auf unser erstes Inkassoschreiben vom 08.02.2008 haben Sie bis heute nicht reagiert!
> 
> [...]


----------



## Reissfan96 (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja danke,bin sehr aufgebracht,dashalb hab ich nicht wirklich gestern alles gelesen,sorry...


----------



## Stöpsel (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Leute. Ich habe einen Brief von der Deutschen Inkassostelle bekommen, indem steht dass ich in spätestens 5 Tagen zahlen soll. Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben was ich tun soll? Schon mal danke im vorraus.

Stöpsel


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Stöpsel schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben was ich tun soll?










webwatcher schrieb:


> Wie wärs´s hiermit?  (so blind kann man eigentlich kaum noch sein)
> 1) Das lesen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999
> 
> ...



lest ihr eigentlich überhaupt nichts,  bevor ihr postet? Will jeder seine ganz persönliche
 Streicheleinheit haben? Stell dir mal vor, wenn jeder der durchschnittlich 3000 Leser pro Tag  
das auch fragen  würde....


----------



## Eric79 (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Eric79 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die müssen unterschrieben sein? Um nachzuweisen, dass es sich dabei nicht um Massen-Schreiben sondern um individuelle handelt?



Zumindest ists bei Abmahnungen so.



Eric79 schrieb:


> Und jetzt ne Frage an die Spezialisten: Also das Amtsgericht München 1 ermittelt ja gerade (wie weiter vorne hier im Thread schon geschrieben) gegen Mittelsmänner die Geld über Ihr Konto geschleust haben. Beim Gericht hab ich bisher noch niemanden erreicht um genaueres darüber zu erfahren. So, und jetzt kommts: Wenn die DIS über Ihr Konto Geld für die Nachbarn einziehen, dann kommt das doch im Endeffekt auf dasselbe herraus wie das weshalb nun schon anderweitig ermittelt wird. Somit doch ein Grund die dann auch mal [...] dicht zu machen?!?



Keiner mit einer unverbindlich kompetenten Meinung dazu? Vielleicht einer der Juristen hier im Forum?


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Eric79 schrieb:


> Keiner mit einer unverbindlich kompetenten Meinung dazu? Vielleicht einer der Juristen hier im Forum?


Dochdoch, Meinungen schon.

Aber dir fallen beim Nachdenken bestimmt selbst ein paar der Gründe ein, das nicht im allgemeinzugänglichen Bereich des Internets breit zu latschen, oder?


----------



## Marco7 (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Kurze Info.
Auch ich habe heute Post vom Inkassobüro bekomen.
Mache nichts außer warten und gespannt sein was als nächstes kommt.
Stelle keine Fragen denn jede die mir einfällt wurde hier schon im 3 stelligen Bereich gestellt und beantwortet.


----------



## Talea13 (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo ihr alle miteinander,

immer wenn ich wg. den Rechnungen oder jetzt aktuell den Brief von der DIS bekomme muss ich ein wenig im Forum lesen und schon gehts mir wieder besser.:sun:, denn dann weiss ich, ich bin nicht allein so bescheuert gewesen.:scherzkeks:

Also, ein vielfaches Danke an die Betreiber!

Grüße


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Talea13 schrieb:


> ich bin nicht allein so bescheuert gewesen.:scherzkeks:


Du bist weder bescheuert ( man hat euch versucht reinzulegen) noch allein, pro Tag wird 
dieser Thread durchschnittlich von zweitausend  bis dreitausend Usern gelesen.
seit dem Start vor vier Monaten ist er bis jetzt über 280000 mal aufgerufen worden 


Talea13 schrieb:


> Also, ein vielfaches Danke an die Betreiber!


Machen wir doch gerne


----------



## Hilfe!!! (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hey ho jetzt is es soweit gewesen.

Die Dis hat mir geschrieben.Und die denken tatsächlich das sie 91,89€ kriegen.
Aber doch nich mit mir.

Aber immerhin schreiben se noch m,it freundlichen grüßen.Is das nich ne frechheit??!!?!!

Solche [ edit] .


----------



## Bigfoot (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo, 
mich hat es jetzt ebenfalls erwischt. 
Schreiben der DIS AG, EUR 92,39 in den nächsten 5 Tagen. 
Ebenfalls mit freundlichen Grüßen - die Jungs haben offenbar zumindest eine gute Kinderstube. :roll:
Die Rechnung wird bei mir im Abo-Ordner abgelegt, das war's.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Izzie1975 (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



jojoffa schrieb:


> Ich glaube denen ist das Papier ausgegangen habe den Brief von Inkassobüro vor einer Woche bekommen,  und heute um 02:46 ein Mail bekommen bin neugierig  was als nächstes kommt




Hab' heute auch diesen Brief bekommen und mich erst mal ordentlich erschreckt. Nachdem ich hier ein paar Seiten durchgelesen habe... bin ich wieder beruhigt.

Dass die mir jetzt ne Mail schicken, kann mir schon mal nicht passieren. :-D Die Mail-Adresse gibt's nicht mehr!!! :-D


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Es muß jetzt nicht jeder hier berichten, dass er diese Müllpost bekommen hat, 

im übrigen wieder die Hinweise  für Neuankömmlinge 

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen


----------



## alien (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Baecker schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja das es viele viele Seiten zum lesen sind.Aber wie manche einfach so Faul sein können auch nur mal ein paar Seiten hier zu lesen um zu wissen was zu tun geht mir nicht in den Sinn.



Mir auch nicht.



jojoffa schrieb:


> Ich glaube denen ist das Papier ausgegangen habe den Brief von Inkassobüro vor einer Woche bekommen,  und heute um 02:46 ein Mail bekommen bin neugierig  was als nächstes kommt




hmm ich hatte nachdem ich die Rechnungs Email erhalten hatte meine email adresse geändert. "post adresse ging leider nicht"
allerdings ist die email addy jetzt einen sofort-mail.de addresse die so gesehen JEDER abrufen kann  und die mails aber nicht wirklich dort ankommen 

LG


----------



## silverstar84 (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

:-p muhahahaha wenn ich das alles so lese gab es wohl einen Massenbrief, ich hab heute auch post vom Inkassobüro bekommen und mich endlich über ausgaben von denen gefreut, haha sollen sie mir nur Papiermüll zuschicken :-p
und an alle besorgten, immer locker bleiben das ist doch nur Angsmache von denen. Haha und wenn jemals ein Gerichtsvollziehr bei mir vor der Tür steht (was nie vorkommen wird) dann soll er ruig seine Kuckuksaufkleber kleben haha ich wollt schon immer wissen wie das abläuft.....

Immer locker bleiben das sind pure  [edit]  und echt hammer Respekt vor den Leuten die immer die selber Fragen beantworten... Da steht wirklich alle Antworten auf den 276 Seiten *gg* Greez und meldet euch wenn Ihr Dubai Urlaub macht


----------



## Schnuffel24 (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Guten Tag, oder ist es ein schlechter, na ja nach dem vielen lesen nicht mehr ganz, aber, bin leider blond :roll: und möchte nochmal genaue info haben,sorry. Habe gestern einen Brief vom Inkasso bekommen,an meinen Mann geschrieben, 91,89euro wollen sie haben für nachbarschaft 24.War erstmal auf 180und hab ihn gefragt was er jetzt schon wieder gemacht hat. habe dann erst mal ins net geschaut und viele viele Beiträge gefunden, übrigens super und danke an alle die zu diesem thema schon etwas hinterlegt haben, sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich geplatzt...Haben gestern schon Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet...Was mach ich nun,Einspruch erheben,zum Anwalt gehen oder???Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antwort...
Gruß:-?


----------



## sascha (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Schnuffel24, auch für dich gilt:



webwatcher schrieb:


> Es muß jetzt nicht jeder hier berichten, dass er diese Müllpost bekommen hat,
> 
> im übrigen wieder die Hinweise  für Neuankömmlinge
> 
> ...


----------



## Baecker (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Schnuffel24 schrieb:


> na ja nach dem vielen lesen



Das glaube ich Dir nie und nimmer.Das ist einfach gelogen.den es steht alles im Megathread.


----------



## Zander (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Jurist,mir ist es auch so gegangen wie allen anderen bei nachbarschaft24.
Ich habe nun  die erste rechnung von der deutschen Inkassostelle bekommen.
Die haben ja auch eine eigene Internetseite bei der man sein Aktenzeichen eingeben muss(www. deutsche Inkassostelle.de) dann kommt man in seinen loginbereich,und auch zu dem Kontakt. Mein Vertrag wäre am 25.11.07 zustande gekommen,und hätte es bis zum 9.12.07 kündigen müssen.

Wie soll ich denn nun reagieren,zahlen will ich nicht,nachdem was ich hier schon gelesen habe.
was schreibe ich in den widerruf rein?
Bitte helft mir.
MfG 
Zander


----------



## dvill (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das sagt die Verbraucherzentrale HH.


----------



## skimaus87 (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi.. 

so .. ich habe es aufgrund dieser seite hier , auch ignoriert, was alles in mein mailfach eingetrudelt kam.. 

heute kam sogar ein brief der deutschen inkassostelle! aus eschborn..
mit einem aktenzeichen und einer forderung von ca 93€ .. 
was soll ich tun?!?!?


----------



## webwatcher (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



skimaus87 schrieb:


> was soll ich tun?!?!?


auch hier, es muß jetzt nicht jeder hier berichten, dass er diese Müllpost bekommen hat
 ( das haben schon ein Dutzend vor dir) 

im übrigen zum x-ten mal die Hinweise  für Neuankömmlinge 

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen


----------



## I3lacIe (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Leute,

hab am Samstag auch so ein Schreiben von der DIS bekommen. War natürlich auch erst mal ganz baff. Habe dann bisschen gegoogelt und bin hier gelandet und war dann nach ner Stunde lesen wieder relativ beruigt. Nun meine Frage:

Falls es tatsächlich zu einem Prozess kommt und ich den verlieren sollte muss ich dann die ganzen Mahn und Inkasso Kosten auch bezahlen? sind ja immerhin schon fast 40 Euro bei mir. Werde aber auch die Woche mal zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen und mal gucken was die dazu meinen und euch dann bericht erstatten.

lg


----------



## webwatcher (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



I3lacIe schrieb:


> Falls es tatsächlich zu einem Prozess kommt und ich den verlieren sollte


Du wärst der absolut erste  in zwei Jahren von  hunderttausenden reingefallenen  Usern 

Ein Leitartikel  in der Bildzeitung wäre dir gewiß


----------



## I3lacIe (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Du wärst der absolut erste  in zwei Jahren von  hunderttausenden reingefallenen  Usern
> 
> Ein Leitartikel  in der Bildzeitung wäre dir gewiß



Ja nur mal angenommen es wäre so


----------



## technofreak (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



I3lacIe schrieb:


> Ja nur mal angenommen es wäre so


wozu, dies ist kein Science Fiction Forum. Gebührenrechner gibt es zu Hauf im WWW



SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## akdenizhg (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Schnuffel24 schrieb:


> habe dann erst mal ins net geschaut und viele viele Beiträge gefunden, übrigens super und danke an alle die zu diesem thema schon etwas hinterlegt haben, sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich geplatzt...Haben gestern schon Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet...Was mach ich nun,Einspruch erheben,zum Anwalt gehen oder???Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antwort...
> Gruß:-?



Also das kann ich nun ganz und gar nicht verstehen. :schuettel: Wenn du schon so viele Beiträge "gefunden" hast, warum hast du sie dann nicht auch gleich mal gelesen? Zumindest die letzten 2 oder 3 der vorhandenen über 270 Seiten. Das hätte alles erklärt. 

Ich bin hier noch nicht lange, aber ich beginne die Geduld zu bewundern, mit der die Moderatoren dieser Seite immer und immer wieder mitteilen :schreiben: , wo man die Antworten auf die einzige alles entscheidende Frage findet: Was soll ich tun? Das allein füllt inzwischen sicher 1/3 der Seiten.

Hut ab, ihr seid wirklich Engel! 0
Akdeniz


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



I3lacIe schrieb:


> Ja nur mal angenommen es wäre so


... oder der Himmel fällt uns auf den Kopf.

Bisher kein Fall bekannt, bis auf einen, der für den Nutzlosanbieter zum rechtlichen Desaster wurde.

Deshalb: Kein Gedanke daran verschwenden.


----------



## frohnau (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallo und guten morgen.
mir ist das gleiche desaster passiert wie euch.egal
werde heute einen termin bei der verbraucherschtzzentrale berlin ausmachen.
das kann ich nur jedem raten. das kostet so ca 15 euro aber man weiß wie man vorgehen soll.
hab mir jetzt schon einen ordner angelegt. wo ich alles ausdrucke mahnung, schrieb vom inkassobüro und fragen an die verbraucherschutzzentrale.


wir bekommen das hin
gruß christoph


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



frohnau schrieb:


> werde heute einen termin bei der verbraucherschtzzentrale berlin ausmachen.
> das kann ich nur jedem raten.


Ist nie verkehrt, werden aber auch nichts  anders erzählen wie hier (wenn sie Ahnung haben ...)
1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## Martin (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich würde es nicht begrüßen, wenn hier, wenn auch nur vorübergehend, geschlossen würde. Nach der Massenmail mit der DIS Mitte des Monats dürfte es jetzt spannend werden, wie es weitergeht. Ich glaube nicht, dass mit der Inkassomail Schluss ist. Der nächste Schritt dürfte jetzt kommen. Die Ich Auch's, es sind ja nicht sooooo viele, sollte man halt in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Martin schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht begrüßen, wenn hier, wenn auch nur vorübergehend, geschlossen würde.


Mußt du schon uns überlassen, wir haben die Arbeit nicht du. Die Schließungen 
sind nur kurzfristig, wenn mal wieder jeder mittteilt, dass er Müll im Mailfach oder Briefkasten hatte.
Dutzende Mal me too ist für  zigtausende von Lesern nicht gerade das Gelbe  vom Ei.
Würden wir nicht ab und zu bremsen, wären es seit dem 13.Februar  hunderte, die mitteilen, dass Müllpost
 eingetroffen ist und nicht einen Blick darauf verschwenden, was unmittelbar im Posting  darüber steht.


Martin schrieb:


> Der nächste Schritt dürfte jetzt kommen.


"Dank"  der me toos wird das garantiert nicht untergehen, auch wenn der Thread mal vorübergehend geschlossen ist


----------



## lurchi0266 (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Leidensgenossen!

Bekam Heute auch endlich,das von eurer Seite angekündigte Schreiben des Inkassobüro´s.
Allerdings handelt es sich hierbei nicht um das von Euch genannte,sondern um die Deutsche Inkassostelle in Eschborn.
Die von jener Stelle aufgezeigten Kosten,belaufen sich mittlerweile auf einen Betrag von 91,89 Euro.
Dieser Betrag soll innerhalb von 5 Tagen,auf im Schreiben aufgeführtes Konto eingehen.
Was mich allerdings stutzig macht,ist das besagtes Unternehmen lediglich unter einer 0180er Nummer zu erreichen ist.
Meine Frage nun: Soll ich dieses Schreiben ernst nehmen oder ersteinmal unter Arschlecken ablegen?
Zu einer eventuellen Prüfung von eurer Seite,hier die dazu gehörige E.-Mailadresse:[noparse]www.deutsche-inkassostelle.de[/noparse]

lurchi0266


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



lurchi0266 schrieb:


> Allerdings handelt es sich hierbei nicht um das von Euch genannte,sondern um die Deutsche Inkassostelle in Eschborn.


wieso? das ist die DIS, die seit etwa  dem 13.2 die User nervt


> *DIS* Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH





jaggimi am 13.2.2008  schrieb:


> nun erhalte ich heute ein schreiben von einer DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH mit der Forderung den Betrag innerhalb von 5 Tagen einzuzahlen.


Welcher Laden die Müllpost verschickt ist völlig egal. Keine  Inkassobutze hat Sonderrechte


----------



## macurio (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,
mir gibt jetzt allerdings zu denken das Eschborn ziemlich nah an meinem Wohnort liegt, was wenn die auf die Idee kommen Leute loszuschicken um das Geld einzutreiben?


----------



## Reducal (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



macurio schrieb:


> ...was wenn die auf die Idee kommen Leute loszuschicken um das Geld einzutreiben?


...so ein Unsinn!


----------



## bernhard (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



lurchi0266 schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings stutzig macht,ist das besagtes Unternehmen lediglich unter einer 0180er Nummer zu erreichen ist.


Um welche Firma geht es?


----------



## frohnau (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

tach nochmal
hab morgen um 9.00 uhr nen termin berichte dann abends wie es gelaufen ist
bis bald.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



			
				macurio schrieb:
			
		

> was wenn die auf die Idee kommen Leute loszuschicken um das Geld einzutreiben?


Du siehst zuviel Müll im Privat-TV


----------



## lurchi0266 (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Bernhard!

Nun,der Brief oder Schreiben kam von der angeblichen "Deutsche Inkassostelle" in Eschborn !


----------



## Rickwave (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo,

auch ich bin ein Opfer. Habe mir hier schon einiges durchgelesen. War gestern als ich den des inkasso unternehmens  öffnete nache der ohnmacht und musste erst mal nach und nach begreifen was eigentlich los ist.

kann mich an das ganze kaum noch erinnern da ich insgesamt vielleicht 10 Minuten mit und auf dieser seite verbracht habe. dies war im november. 
ich meine mich noch zu erinnern sofort eine email dirket über die seite geschickt zu haben mit der aufforderung meinen account zu stornieren und das ich vom vertrag zurücktrete. damit war für mich die sache gegessen.

fast drei monate später also ein brief von inkasso deutschland in eschborn. 

ob ich zuvor zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen habe ist mir nicht bewusst. 
ich denke das diese nachrichten sofort im spam gelandet sind oder eben von mir unbewusst gelöscht wurden da ich ja damit für mich schon abgeschlossen hatte. 

meine frage ist nun. soll ich wiedersprechen per fax oder brief oder die ganze sache aussitzen? gerichtliche schritte sind ja eher nicht zu erwarten, jedoch wäre ich gerne auf der sicheren seite, denn ich kann ja leider gar nichts aufzeigen da ich bis zum inkasso brief nichts bekommen habe und somit auch nichts beweisträgchtiges aufbewahren konnte... 

entschuldigt falls schon etwas beantwortet sein sollte. ich wäre über einen tip sehr verbunden und könnte heute nach vielleicht wieder besser schlafen 

vorab vielen dank !!!


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Rickwave schrieb:


> entschuldigt falls schon etwas beantwortet sein sollte.



einige hundert Mal, einfach mal im Thread zurückblättern


----------



## jupp11 (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



lurchi0266 schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings stutzig macht,ist das besagtes Unternehmen lediglich unter einer 0180er Nummer zu erreichen ist.


Das allein wäre kein Grund zur Verwunderung. Es gibt viele Unternehmen, die per 0180 Nummer erreicht werden. Große Versandhäuser z.B

Ist mittlerweile ein lukratives Zusatzgeschäft geworden


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Weitere  Postings mit der  "brandheissen"  Info , dass Post von der DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle 
GmbH eingetrudelt ist, bitte hier posten: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51143

Weitere Postings, die in diesem Thread  darüber  berichten, werden auf jeden Fall dorthin verschoben


----------



## bernhard (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



lurchi0266 schrieb:


> Nun,der Brief oder Schreiben kam von der angeblichen "Deutsche Inkassostelle" in Eschborn !


Dann stand dort doch die Rufnummer.


----------



## Martin (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ja!


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Rickwave schrieb:


> Habe mir hier schon einiges durchgelesen......


was du  gelesen hast, weiß ich nicht, den Thread jedenfalls  nicht.

trotzdem als speziellen Sonderservice:  

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wer unbedingt die   "brandheisse"  Info , dass Post von der DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle 
GmbH bei ihm eingetrudelt ist,  posten möchte,  kann das hier tun. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51143


----------



## A John (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Müllpostsammelthread: Wer unbedingt meint, er müsse - wie schon 1352 Betroffene vor ihm - mitteilen, dass auch er eine Mahnung oder einen Inkassobrief in Sachen nachbarschaft24 bekommen hat


Warum nur in Sachen nachbarschaft24?
Das Konzept betrifft doch die gesamte Vertragsfallenbranche und die "Ich auch" Posts unterscheiden sich im Wesentlichen nur durch den Namen der LTD.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



A John schrieb:


> Warum nur in Sachen nachbarschaft24?.


Erstens um nicht das völlige Chaos zu verbreiten  und  zweitens weil es nur bei diesem 
Thread eine  derartige Massierung von me too Postings gibt. 
Es ist eine  Notlösung, kein  Thementhread Inkasso

*Wer unbedingt zum x-ten Mal die   "brandheisse"  Info , dass Post von der
 DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH bei ihm eingetrudelt ist,  posten möchte, 
 kann das hier tun.* 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51143

ansonsten
1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

*Postings, die nur melden "ich auch" oder nach Rechtsberatung fragen,  wandern ab sofort 
in jedem  Fall in den Sammeltread *
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51143


----------



## fragender (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

Hallo,

in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es noch einen Geschädigten, der im November reingefallen ist und nichts bekommen hat. - Keine Rechnung, keine Mahnung.

Aber habt Ihr Euch schon mal den Brief von der DIS genauer angesehen.
Die haben überhaupt keine Steuernummer in Ihrem Brief angegeben.
Ich glaube das ist heut auch gar nicht mehr erlaubt.

Also eine weitere Lachnummer.


----------



## fragender (26 Februar 2008)

*gegoogelt - Profile kostenlos abrufbar*

Hallo,

habe noch ein bißchen gegooglet.
Bin auf eine Seite gestoßen, wo man "kostenlos" (ohne Login)
die Profile abrufen kann.

http://deutschland.bei-nachbarschaft24.com
bzw. statt deutschland bundesland oder stadt nehmen.

Also etwas schlecht programmiert ist das ganze auch noch.
erschreckend wieviele Profile gefunden werden.


----------



## sirtobi87 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hab heute übrigens im Spam-Ordner eine Mail von nachbar-community.net erhalten. Wieder Werbung von denen. Aber anscheind wieder eine neue Domain.



> Hallo,
> 
> habe noch ein bißchen gegooglet.
> Bin auf eine Seite gestoßen, wo man "kostenlos" (ohne Login)
> ...



Allein in meiner Stadt, in der knapp 150000 Menschen wohnen haben sich knapp 500 Personen registriert. Hoffentlich sind die nicht alle so dumm und zahlen :-(


----------



## john.exit (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

also meine frau hat der ganzen geschichte auf der seite der deutschen-inkassostelle widersprochen und das ist die antwort von denen :



> Sehr geehrte Frau [ edit] ,
> 
> bitte übermitteln Sie uns innerhalb von 10 Tagen ab Zugang dieses Schreibens eine Kopie der Anzeigenbestätigung bzw. das polizeiliche Aktenzeichen der Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt.
> Wir werden die Verfolgung dieser Angelegenheit solange zurückstellen, bis die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft über die vorliegende IP-Adresse den tatsächlichen Verursacher festgestellt haben wird. Dies geschieht in der Regel unverzüglich (siehe Beschluss Darmstädter Staatsanwaltschaft, 24.08.2007, Geschäftszeichen ER 289/06 - 323 Js 33584/06, in: [noparse]www.aktuelles-inkassorecht.de[/noparse]). Nur wenn sich herausstellt, dass nicht Sie bzw. nicht eine für Sie handelnde Person der Verursacher war, können wir die Angelegenheit hier abschließen.
> ...


hat noch einer von euch diese mail bekommen ?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

neu ist das nicht, viele der Nutzlosseitenbetreiber  verschicken diesen  Quark.
Deutsches Recht sieht  nicht vor, dass jemand seine Unschuld beweisen muß.
Wer Forderungen hat, muß diese beweisen nicht umgekehrt.

http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## WillKeinNachbarn (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*

hat noch einer von euch diese mail bekommen ?[/QUOTE]

Hallo mal wieder zusammen!
Ich habe heute auch mal wieder Werbung von unseren
lieben Freunden bekommen!!! :-p



> Hallo ......,
> 
> 
> jemand hat nach dir gesucht und wollte mit dir Kontakt aufnehmen.
> ...


 
Dein Townbuddy-Team 

Schon wieder ein NEUER Domain.... :steinigung:

Keep cool!!!
LG WillKeinNachbarn


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Interessant wäre, zu wissen, ob der Townbuddy mittlerweile ebenfalls zu "Nachbarschaft24.net" umleitet! Ich hegte ja bereits vor einigen Wochen diesen Verdacht - das Posting hier wurde jedoch gelöscht, da nicht erwünscht!
Lt. AGB trifft das ja immer noch zu, dass alles kostenlos ist:


> 4. Kosten
> 
> 4.1 Die Anmeldung bei Townbuddy.net ist kostenlos. *Bis auf weiteres* bleiben auch alle Dienste und Funktionen von Townbuddy.net kostenlos.


----------



## WillKeinNachbarn (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre, zu wissen, ob der Townbuddy mittlerweile ebenfalls zu "Nachbarschaft24.net" umleitet! Ich hegte ja bereits vor einigen Wochen diesen Verdacht - das Posting hier wurde jedoch gelöscht, da nicht erwünscht!


@Nicko1998
Warum wurde das Posting gelöscht, nur weil du vermutest, dass die beiden unter EINER Decke stecken???


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



WillKeinNachbarn schrieb:


> @Nicko1998
> Warum wurde das Posting gelöscht, nur weil du vermutest, dass die beiden unter EINER Decke stecken???


Ich vermute, weil ich die Anfangsbuchstaben des Geschäftsführers, eines mehr als einschlägig bekannten "Unternehmers" der Nutzlosbranche, aufgeführt hatte, und weil es in der jüngsten Vergangenheit mehr als genug Verbindungen gab.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher
> Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten
> fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von
> einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.



*Wer unbedingt zum x-ten Mal die   "brandheisse"  Info , dass Post von der
 DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH bei ihm eingetrudelt ist oder sonstige überflüssige
Mailkorrespondenz  posten möchte,   kann das hier tun.* 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51143

ansonsten
1) Das lesen: *Dubiose Rechnung oder Mahnung bekommen: Was jetzt zu tun is*t 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:* Katzenjens erklärt für jedermann verständlich was Sache ist*
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

*Postings, die nur melden "ich auch" oder nach Rechtsberatung fragen,  wandern ab sofort 
in jedem  Fall in den Sammelthread *
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51143


----------



## sascha (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Vorsicht an alle: Für Nachbarschaft24 werden aktuell neue Köder-Mails verschickt. Betreff:

"Du hast eine neue Nachricht auf nachbarschaft24 erhalten"

Bitte nicht darauf hereinfallen.


----------



## webwatcher (13 März 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die Wüstenbriefkastenbewohner haben wohl einen Gang zugelegt

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=227822#post227822
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=227841#post227841

an der Bedeutungslosigkeit der Forderungen ändern  diese  leeren Drohungen absolut nichts


----------



## Brest (6 April 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Update: 06.04.2008

Die deutsche Inkassostelle scheint wieder einen Mahnlauf gestartet zu haben.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=230573#post230573

Etliche User dürften eine Mail mit PDF-Anhang (3 Seiten) bekommen haben. Die Drohungen haben die selbe "Qualität" wie alle anderen zuvor. Nichts Neues also.

Es gibt keinen Grund, panisch zu werden. Dies erklären die Links, die webwatcher in dem Posting vor mir gesetzt hat.

Ich poste sie hier nochmals:

1) Das lesen: Die einfache  Version 
*Dubiose Rechnung oder Mahnung bekommen: Was jetzt zu tun ist*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) für die, die mehr wissen wollen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

3) Für Lesefaule das schauen: *Katzenjens erklärt für jedermann verständlich was Sache ist*
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

4) Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

5) Thread lesen

6)





SEP schrieb:


> *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, *wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. *



Also: Ruhig bleiben und die oben stehenden Links anklicken.

Wer unbedingt dazu posten möchte, kann das hier tun:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51143


----------

